# Walts, posers & wannabes (merged)



## Journeyman (23 Apr 2007)

*Military imposter messes with wrong crowd in Lynn Valley*
  
Matthew Ramsey 
_The Province _ 
Original article link
© The Vancouver Province 2007

Monday, April 23, 2007


An alleged cross-country con man messed with the wrong people when he tried his bogus Afghanistan war-vet act at Lynn Valley Legion, Branch 114.

Branch sergeant-at-arms and veteran Jim Jacox met the man who signed in to the Legion as "Randy Purves."

"I asked him how he was and who he was and he said he just returned from Afghanistan," said Jacox, 58, who served two years with the Princess Patricia's Light Infantry. "I bought him a beer, naturally."

Then Jacox grew suspicious. The suspect claimed he had been promoted in Afghanistan, but missed a rank. He said he'd flown to YVR directly from Kandahar -- not military procedure. He got the name of the plane wrong.

When the man claimed he still had Kandahar mud on his boots, Jacox noted the boots were not military issue, nor were the man's pants.

Off-duty RCMP officer Rob Pearson asked the man for ID. The suspect was arrested when he couldn't produce any.

"I wonder why we fight when we produce people like this," Jacox said yesterday. "How could he live with himself as imposter, represent himself as an Armed Forces vet when our men and women are dying over there?"

Randolph Purves is charged with unlawful use of a military uniform and impersonating an officer. He was released from custody on condition he not possess military, police, sheriff or fire uniforms, insignia or identification. North Vancouver RCMP suggest Purves may have impersonated other emergency providers locally.

Purves' next court appearance is May 3 in North Vancouver. He has been accused of similar scams in Quebec. His name is referenced as a "true hero" by a woman writing online from Nova Scotia, a Cloverdale woman put him up at her home for a week earlier this year and a Delta Legion member gave him $125 in January.

The name Randy Purves also surfaced in April when a man using that name in Mission claimed to be a former volunteer firefighter from Glace Bay, N.S.

© The Vancouver Province 2007


_Edited by Vern to correct spelling of poser's last name in Topic Title._


----------



## proudnurse (24 Apr 2007)

In a previous thread, this is not the first time _unfortunately _ an incident such as this has occured. Ditto on what you had noted CSA, hopefully justice will be served.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55646.0.html

~Rebecca


----------



## HollywoodHitman (24 Apr 2007)

Rob Pearson is a former soldier......Good guy and I'm glad he was involved in this.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Apr 2007)

I just don't really understand why people have to do this. perhaps there is a mental problem deep deep within his personality or something. As far as I am concerned, its disrepectful to those that have been, are there now, or most importantly for those that have been killed and wounded.

Overall, its in very bad taste.

Shame on him!

Glad they got him by the balls now.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Journeyman (24 Apr 2007)

And now we wait to see how the justice system actually plays out. Based on other threads, there are divergent views here on how effective/fair the system is; while not a capital crime, it will be interesting to see the outcome.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Apr 2007)

Because it hit the media the punishment will be severe,......maybe even [gasp]house arrest....... :


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Apr 2007)

Purves sounds like a peice of garbage...


----------



## Old and Tired (24 Apr 2007)

If he gets convicted, perhaps he can serve his time doing something useful, like Oh GD tasks for Edmonton, Petawawa, Valcartier or Gagetown.  It might give him an apprecitation for the insult that he has given to our troops.

Nice thought, but given the current Climate in this country not likely to happen.


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

.... I hope he doesn't come to the M&G on the 28th here in lovely VanCity.

"Can I offer you a bear there?"
"Oh Sure! You know! I was an Af.."
"YOU!  :threat:"


WHOOPING to ENSUE.


Honestly though... what   :rage:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

My wife was singing at that Legion last weekend, will have to tell her about it. I outed a wannbe Vietnam vet on the Tyee.ca that I think lived in N. Van. Claimed to have the shakes from chewing to much C-4   : 

I wonder if it was the same guy?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (24 Apr 2007)

Maybe he should get a real taste of military life in Club Ed for a little while ... that oughtta set him straight!   :-[


----------



## Hedgehog18 (24 Apr 2007)

better yet  why not let him get  a taste of afganstian for real we can even drop him in the mountians with a uniform since it seems he likes to wear it


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2007)

:rage: This sort of behavior sickens me. Shame on him. I hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

I think 6 months of Community Service is approprite punishment. Of course the community should be in Afghanistan and the service should be demining.  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Apr 2007)

imitation is the highest form of flattery....

dileas

tess


----------



## ChenoasGrace26 (24 Apr 2007)

Hmmm. Randy Purves appears in North Van court May 3rd.....I'll be sure to take a day off to catch that. That same story can be found in the local paper North Shore News under www.van.net. This man has no shame. I live on the North Shore....why is the scum wondering this way?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

Hey that's my birthday!!! maybe I will treat myself by attending.


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

Okay. Just for the FACT that he impersonated a MEDIC... I WILL see him there at the court house.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2007)

Time for a victim impact statement!!!!!  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (24 Apr 2007)

imitation is the highest form of flattery....

dileas

shamrock


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Time for a victim impact statement!!!!!  ;D



Oh boy, it'll never work Colin P  ;D can you IMAGINE how long that VIS will look?

Purolator Driver " Uh, where would you like me to put the delivery sir?"
Crown " What delivery?"
Purolator Driver "Oh, I dont know, the bill says from the victims of the impersonation case"
Crown "Okay... here, I'll take it, you can bring it in and put it on my desk"
Purolator Driver " Oh, are you sure? I dont think it'll fit. It took me and the other guys 2 truck loads to get it down here!"
Crown " WHAT?! What did you say it was again?"
Purolator Driver " I think it says 'Victim Impact Statements' on the box sir"
Crown


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2007)

I agree he should get the book thrown at him, but wait until we hear from the snivel libertarians, 'oh he comes from a broken home, bla bla bla'.

The reailty of it is that he has been made public worldwide anywhere this website is read and through other sources. Lets hope that Purves is his real name, perhaps a pic posted too.

The Canadian justice system is way too limp wristed and piss weak to really do anything.

At least we know what he has done, and he knows, but does he really care?? A week from now the general public won't even remember the incident. He'll get away scott free.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## GUNS (25 Apr 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> imitation is the highest form of flattery....battery ;D
> 
> dileas
> 
> shamrock


----------



## NavComm (25 Apr 2007)

Wesley (Finally Home Down Under) said:
			
		

> I agree he should get the book thrown at him, but wait until we hear from the snivel libertarians, 'oh he comes from a broken home, bla bla bla'.
> 
> The reailty of it is that he has been made public worldwide anywhere this website is read and through other sources. Lets hope that Purves is his real name, perhaps a pic posted too.
> 
> ...



+1 especially the picture, I'd like to see it widely distributed


----------



## a_majoor (25 Apr 2007)

Someone has already suggested the perfect punishment........ 



			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> "Can I offer you a bear there?"



Will that be Black or Grizzley?   ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Apr 2007)

Polar.
The next time we do an Arctic Sovereignty patrol, he can tag along to see what Medics do.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Apr 2007)

Defaulter.... I know a lot of jobs to be done here in Wainwright. I got tons of sand bags waiting for him.


Just to note... I didn't hit on the RSM's daughter.


 ;D


----------



## gaspasser (25 Apr 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Just to note... I didn't hit on the RSM's daughter.
> 
> 
> ;D


TN, adding something like that makes us all wonder WHY you had to add it?  
 ;D
edited to add:
As for Purves [interesting name versus the crime] Maybe they should make him join up {like the old days} and go thru recruit school and then...hmm, QL3 Infantry, then do some time in KAF with REAL Soldiers!  

 Keep up the good work boys, you make us proud to serve.  "Your Dedication is our Inspiration."


----------



## saza (27 Apr 2007)

I was used by this person, He comes off as a nice guy, then when i knew him he posed for working for a government medic ... 
He will not show up for court , he believe that he can't get caught ....


----------



## medaid (27 Apr 2007)

No worries. If he doesn't show up, a warrant will be issued for his arrest. I'm sure there will be a few members (police) who would gladly enforce that warrant. NOT to mention actively seeking that warrant to make sure that he's caught!


----------



## medaid (27 Apr 2007)

Anyone know of what TIME the... dirt is supposed to go on trial?


----------



## NavComm (27 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Anyone know of what TIME the... dirt is supposed to go on trial?



According to the website, arraignments are held starting at 9:30 a.m. in Courtroom 2. The courthouse is at 200 East 23rd Street
North Vancouver, BC. There is probably a posted list but I can't find it online. You can probably call the courthouse for a time. The number listed is 604-981-0200


----------



## medaid (27 Apr 2007)

ALRIGHT! You wanna come too NavComm?


----------



## saza (27 Apr 2007)

That randy purves has a problem,i hope that the courts get him for even imitating a ambulance attends too


----------



## NavComm (25 May 2007)

This guy finally went to court, without a lawyer by the way. He was on the news here in Vancouver. There's a video story about him on global TV for BC. They say he will be back in court in June. His wife was interviewed and says he used to have an ambulance that he stole and drove it to calls, pretending to be an ambulance driver. Crazy!


----------



## KevinB (25 May 2007)

Well it sounds less like an imposter, and more like an EDP

* emotionally disturbed person -- the polically correct term for whacko, or nutjob.


----------



## saza (27 May 2007)

hello and thank you , on one of those notes about what his wife said is true ,it was also said that he killed some body in chase because of that stunt ,he laid hands on the person and the person dyed..... so should he be up on murder too...........


----------



## Inch (27 May 2007)

saza,

Do you have a source for your info or are you just spreading hearsay?

Inch
Army.ca Staff


----------



## saza (28 May 2007)

yes inch,,,, i have a source and it is not hearsay


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 May 2007)

He wasn't asking a yes or no question, he was asking for the source, if I am not mistaken.  Otherwise you look like a random poster, with no creditbility that is offering unfounded information.


dileas

tess


----------



## Teflon (28 May 2007)

Yes please saza, tell us your source, or barring that treat us to another unsupported "fact" accusing someone else of a crime?


----------



## Jammer (28 May 2007)

Disregard C/S Saza....


----------



## Teflon (28 May 2007)

http://pics.bikerag.com/Uploads/data/500/258Troll_spray.jpg


----------



## krustyrl (28 May 2007)

HEh-heh.........awesome pic.!


----------



## saza (28 May 2007)

you guys are quite funny


----------



## saza (28 May 2007)

my source is a fire chef out of kamloops that use to work in chase


----------



## Jammer (28 May 2007)

What kinds of things does the "Fire Chef" cook in Kamloops....


----------



## saza (28 May 2007)

ha ha


----------



## aesop081 (28 May 2007)

saza said:
			
		

> ha ha



You have until 9pm Pacific time to back up your claims or i will ban you.....Clear ?

army.ca staff


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2007)

Moderator Warning

Listen up, she's been told by staff what she needs to do.

Everyone else can keep the smartass comments to yourself, lest yourself be cited for "trolling."

Clear?

The Librarian
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## saza (28 May 2007)

fine if that what you want to do is to ban a person that is telling the truth then be that way ......
i lived with Mr purves  and his wife in chase, I did not understand what he was doing, i thought that he was a good man, then i learned years later that he did that to people .....
My source is that north kamloops fire chief  that use to be a ambulance driver, i have to get a hold of my Friend that work at Adam's lake fire department.


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2007)

saza said:
			
		

> fine if that what you want to do is to ban a person that is telling the truth then be that way ......
> i lived with Mr purves  and his wife in chase, I did not understand what he was doing, i thought that he was a good man, then i learned years later that he did that to people .....
> My source is that north kamloops fire chief  that use to be a ambulance driver, i have to get a hold of my Friend that work at Adam's lake fire department.



OK Saza,

I'll just say goodbye then. Fact is, you can not go around posting heresay (and that is exactly what you have done) about people on the internet and expect to garner no attention for your actions.

I highly suspect, that if this heresay were truth, that charges for that death would have been brought against Mr. Purves. Seeing as how they have not been, and that police have had full opportunity to do so had there been any actual evidence to back up those claims, it's strictly heresay.

I hope that you have enjoyed your time here at Milnet.ca and am now banning you for conduct in contravention to forum guidelines and standards...and trolling.

The Librarian
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

The CSMs plan was a simple one, hell, are not all Military plans so designed.

When planning you have to have an alternative plan ready, just in case the enemy f**ks-up your original plan by doing the complete opposite of what you thought he would do. In an instant, you would have to rely on the alternative plan with its new timings, routes and other details.

Therefore, you have to keep all plans simple because under pressure mens minds get tired. An over-complicated plan is more difficult to change and will usually end in disaster. So always remember, even when in civvy street: - KISS… Keep it simple stupid!

All plans should have a withdrawal written in. Like any other operation of war,withdrawal aims at the destruction of the enemy so your plan must include ways to hurt the enemy as you withdraw to a pre-arranged position where you will hold and fight.

Aggressive withdrawal is paramount, otherwise; before you know it, an unorganised retreat is underway. Unlike Civvy Street, in Military planning there is no room for grey area thinking. It is simply kill or be killed which are nice and easy choices that you can live, or die, with.

I once served under an Officer who mulled over every detail in planning. He would change this or modify that until his battle plan looked like that great literary effort War and Peace, with just as many pages and as hard to understand. The moment we were ordered forward the whole thing fell apart and we lost some of our guys for absolutely nothing. It turned out he had ballsed-up the timings by constant fiddling with them and we took blue-on-blue.

The CSM.

The most difficult task was to get a group round to the other side of the camp to cover the escape route. The CSM volunteered to command that escape party and estimated that they would be in position by 22.30.

The section under my control was to eliminate two, or more if possible, sentries while the main body moved into the camp area.

It is worth taking the risk to make a little noise in the early stages to make good progress, and then have a stop for a minute or two, after which you have to move more cautiously with as little noise as possible on a Stag take-down.

Elimination of Stags is never easy and is a nerve-racking business, knowing you are only yards or feet from a target Stag. With the seconds ticking away before the main assault, can drive you into a funk for the slightest noise made by you could cost many lives.

Killing Stags can be done in many ways and the choice is always down to the individual or team told off to do it. However, there is a kind of set rule, which says that you only ever kill a Stag or Stags humanely. The thinking behind it being that if his buddies counter attack knowing he or they were butchered rather than killed then be prepared for some very serious pay-back all round.

Lets face it, Stags arent stupid for they expect to be attacked and are normally trained for the occasion and work in pairs unless they are not from a regular Army, which makes the Stag eliminators job much easier.

Ground Stags more than Camp Stags are harder to detect because they lay camed-up and are more switched on than a couple of Guys who feel safe close to a perimeter defence holding lots of their little buddies ready to pour out at the first warning shot or shout..

In fact, there are many types of Stags. These include Air Stags who warn of Air Attack, Chemical Stags equipped with detection paper and a NAIAD unit located downwind to warn of blistering, nerve or other chemical agent attack.

Stag duty is a Military skill and not just wandering around with a rifle shouting, Halt! Who goes there! When confronted by a stranger. Nope, it can be very technical indeed, just like their elimination. With all this in mind I had decided it was best to take the Stags down in one go rather than risk an alarm, which would prove to be a real pisser for the CSM and the assault guys, and of course the people held in the camp.

Camp Stag positions can be easily compromised by sloppy changeovers so we were hoping for just that as we cautiously moved into position. 

We had been reliably informed that apart from men there were also women and kids held in the camp, some as hostages and some designated as rape victims, because of this the CSM had given the no-quarter order, in other words we would kill every enemy we could who did not surrender instantly when challenged. I, and many others, had decided that the shoot first plan was best and f**k the consequences!

The terrain reminded me of Northern Canada so I felt relaxed and at home, the camp itself was a makeshift affair built around an abandoned poultry-breeding complex. The poultry sheds holding the civvy prisoners and the offices used as the interrogation/rape houses and guard accommodation. It was located in a valley close to a medium sized river with a single dirt track road leading to it from the main highway.

Although we had armoured vehicles blocking the access road to the camp and therefore eliminating any escape by vehicle it had been decided that to prevent unnecessary civvy casualties amongst the people held there a conventional infantry assault would be best thereby giving the guards time to surrender to our forces. My thought was simply F**ck that!

I had absolutely no intention of standing up in the open demanding that some ******* armed with an automatic weapon, and nowhere to run, surrenders. Sure, I would shout a warning from the prone or cover if I could, but the challenged would have precisely three seconds to comply. Just long enough to drop the weapon but not long enough to get under cover and fire at me. Any longer than that would result in a double-tap to his chest.

The first Stag I spotted was long and thin, he was wearing a uniform which was much too big for him and looked no more than seventeen years old. His buddy appeared from behind a large bush buttoning up his flies and blowing smoke from a fat cigar.

This guy looked old, possibly in his early sixty's. Both were talking to each other in loud tones. They looked quite comical, like Laurel and Hardy in uniform and were too good to miss. The young one laid his weapon down and started to engage in some amateur gymnastics whilst the old one stood by laughing. This saved the young ones life.

The old guy fell with a round through the head, the young guy just stood there staring whitely at his dead comrade. I could hear the rounds taking down the other Stags as I shouted a warning to the young guy "Hey, you there, with the long neck, back away from that weapon and hold your arms away from your side. NOW! "

He looked up to where my shout had come from and with one second to spare, he complied with my command. I stood up and told him to walk towards me slowly. As he came closer he started gibbering apologies in crap awful English and started to cry.

As I had other things to do, I could not care for this guy as a prisoner and walk him out. Anyway, by the smell of him he had literally crap his pants when my round had struck his buddy.

A scream pierced the air from the far side of the camp where the CSM's guys would be entering . It came long and shrill. A man's useless protest at his ending. On hearing it the young guy fell in a faint at my feet .

I rolled him over, holding my breath as best I could at the stench of this human crap-house and pulled back his arms, locking his wrists and thumbs together with my cable ties. A quick search of him produced some personal papers and a wallet. In the wallet, there was the usual rubbish plus some local currency and two photographs.

One of the photographs showed him having forced sex with a woman tied to a table. The woman was in obvious distress as other guys wearing the same uniform as he looked on. The other was of him standing proudly in uniform smiling, with an older man, older woman and young girl, more than likely his parents and sister. 

What a F**king Hero I had captured! Had I known beforehand about the wallet contents I would have tapped the dirty little devil on first sighting.

To bring him round I poured some of the contents from my water bottle over his head, slapped him as hard as I could, and kicked him three or four times in the groin. As per the required treatment for those who have fainted. 

There is nothing more effective than a steel plated sole Para boot for administering first aid to the afflicted. 

With a groan and a moan, he regained consciousness so I dragged him to his feet. I roughly pulled his tunic off his back and over his arms then told him to walk over to the access road and head for the highway and surrender himself to our Armoured guys. A good hard kick in his shitty pants sent him on his way. 

I turned the wallet and photographs over to the Provosts after the shift.

As I ran down the slope, I could see my section gathering beside the camp fence on the re-org. There had been no other Stags taken prisoner.

We then cut the fence and moved into the camp proper to join the relief assault, which was now taking place. As we fanned out working in rifle pairs we quickly covered the open area and entered the first poultry-breeding shed.

A crowd of strangely-dressed people tottered and stumbled about as the light from the doorway flooded in. Men, women and kids were shown up. Most were dressed in rags and tatters of clothing but here and there was a suit of clothes, a pair of riding breeches and even a black smoking jacket. A couple stood staring at us are wearing their evening finery, he in black tie and tails and she in her long evening gown, a pretty lady with long dark curls.

The sight of this collection of people made us nervous so we griped our weapons ready for anything. This was modern day Europe for f**ks sake! Not WW2 Germany! But it was happening again, time has turned a circle, the ethnic cleansing, nationalism.

The prisoners stared at us, we stared questionably back at them. In truth we were a little scared of them. Then a kid walked forward and looked up at me, he lifted his little hand and touched my shoulder flash. "Canada" he said, "You are from Canada".

All they really wanted to do was run from that place as fast as they could, and who could blame them, it took some persuasion I can tell you to convince them to stay put until the camp was secured by our guys. In the end, I had to tell off a rifle pair as guards for the people before they would even consider it.

Magnanimously, and without any prompting whatsoever, our guys handed over every crumb of rations and medical kit they had to the people held there.

I contacted the CSM on the net and he ordered me to head for the Offices. I was to secure the building and take control of any personnel found there. It was the best order I have ever received in this life.

As my remaining guys and I headed for the Offices I was really looking forward to that particular shift as I had the photograph of the guys who were there with the skinny Stag. I planned some payback for the lady on the table. 

Retribution can manifest itself anywhere and at anytime. Worth remembering if you are engaged in some piss-em-off activity. Especially if those whom you piss off wear Para Wings.

"Hey! You! f**k pigs in there, surrender or get killed! " So shouted I at the office block and its inhabitants. I meant every word for sure.

I guess they understood, for to my complete disappointment they did just that, surrendered.

Our guys rounded them up with a little slap here or there to speed up the process. Not that uncommon and quite acceptable in war. Especially in cases where civilian torture and, or, abuse has been proved.

One guy shot himself, the dirty coward! I recognised him from the photograph, I had really wanted to rip his arsehole open with the blunt side of my battle knife rather than him take the 9mm get-out-of-jail pill, but I guess wishes are wishes and nothing more.eh

Anyway, they say all things will come to he who waits.

Luckily, In keeping with that great cliché, it proved that amongst the ones whose self-preservation was paramount in their eyes was in fact another three who were in the photograph, so I settled on that opportunity to set things straight for the Lady on the table.

Now I know you are thinking what did this crazy guy do to these unfortunates who just happened to fall into his hands, after all they were just following orders and were just ordinary guys serving their country. Blah, blah, blah.

In truth I did nothing to them personally.

There was a shortage of accommodation you see, it happens when people dont want to be moved on for one reason or another.Therefore. the simple solution was to put our prisoners in beside the original prisoners. A simple solution to a simple problem.eh

The fact that they committed suicide by cutting off their own scrotum was not our fault. Was it? 

War is hell, aint it!

Addendum. I have no idea why this post has been diverted by admin and  banged in here for it directly relates to the Canadian Army and no other.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Well......that made for nice breakfast reading.


Fiction? If not, where did it come from?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

The Balkans.

What do you expect, Guns and Roses?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Is it a personal account? It probably got moved in here because it's such an odd thread.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Is it a personal account? It probably got moved in here because it's such an odd thread.



Personal? Yes. Want more? As for "Odd" it ain't,not if you are a fighting veteran brother,it is just but a couple of hours out of the life.

It was originally posted in the recruiting section as a guide relating to expectations in the real life.However,I guess they just ain't ready for the truth,eh.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Personal? Yes. Want more? As for "Odd" it ain't,not if you are a fighting veteran brother,it is just but a couple of hours out of the life.
> 
> It was originally posted in the recruiting section as a guide relating to expectations in the real life.However,I guess they just ain't ready for the truth,eh.



Pull in your neck and drop the attitude. If you haven't read the forum guidelines, this would likely be a good time.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Thanks for coming out though


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Pull in your neck and drop the attitude. If you haven't read the forum guidelines, this would likely be a good time.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff




Amoto quaeramus seria ludo.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

I'm very interested as to when this incident happened, and where?

I'm also interested to know what unit it was.

Finally, I'm very interested to know what the 'Joint Training Force Cadre (S)' is, or was.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Thanks for coming out though



Not a problem brother.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I'm very interested as to when this incident happened, and where?
> 
> I'm also interested to know what unit it was.
> 
> Finally, I'm very interested to know what the 'Joint Training Force Cadre (S)' is, or was.



Some things can be told but others cant.

Look towards  BATUS.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Amoto quaeramus seria ludo.



I'm not joking. I am serious. Go read the guidelines. Better yet, start with these.

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.


Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html
MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Yes I spent 6 months at BATUS. So what is 'Joint Training Force Cadre'


----------



## MG34 (16 Jul 2008)

What a load of crap, oddly enough the last time I read that story it was about a German Recce Pl in Kosovo. Where is the BS flag so I can salute it


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm not joking. I am serious. Go read the guidelines. Better yet, start with these.
> 
> Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.
> 
> ...



Great,many thanks,I shall endevour to read it all.  

PS. I was Canadian Forces long before the Net was even a glimmer on the horizon and still am. But I guess rules are rules,eh.  8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Great,many thanks,I shall endevour to read it all.
> 
> PS. I was Canadian Forces long before the Net was even a glimmer on the horizon and still am. But I guess rules are rules,eh.  8)



Some of us even wore battledress, in the CF. You're not unique here. The rules apply to everyone.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> What a load of crap, oddly enough the last time I read that story it was about a German Recce Pl in Kosovo. Where is the BS flag so I can salute it



Now that is realy a load of crap. No Bundeswehr was anywhere,even remotely, near us. Where did you read that tripe, Geman Phantasie Insel?LOL.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes I spent 6 months at BATUS. So what is 'Joint Training Force Cadre'




Part of the Royal Marines joint training initiative.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Could you possibly elaborate as much as you could on your tale? As you can no doubt tell, some people on here may be doubting it's veracity.

Also, could you elaborate on your profile some more? Are you RM or CF? And what is with the P-Coy references?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

MG34 said:
			
		

> What a load of crap, oddly enough the last time I read that story it was about a German Recce Pl in Kosovo. Where is the BS flag so I can salute it



Yeah, you sure talk crap. Where did you read it, in the Geman Phantasie Insel mag perhaps? LOL.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

"Canadian Airborne Forces"  I've heard of the Airborne Regiment, and the Commandos (which were all part of the Regiment).  This is the first reference to the "Canadian Airborne Forces" I have seen (your profile Booty).

My antenna is quivering... Something is just a little off. Maybe it's nothing.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Some of us even wore battledress, in the CF. You're not unique here. The rules apply to everyone.



Yep, I have worn Battledress. CA and UK. 

I joined as a "Boy Entrant" in 1970.


----------



## Remius (16 Jul 2008)

I don't think we're dealing with a poser.  Not a real poser anyway.  Just a guy who might be sick.  As in ill.   Booty, I feel sorry for you.  Your time here will be short I think.  Get the help you need.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> "Canadian Airborne Forces"  I've heard of the Airborne Regiment, and the Commandos (which were all part of the Regiment).  This is the first reference to the "Canadian Airborne Forces" I have seen (your profile Booty).
> 
> My antenna is quivering... Something is just a little off. Maybe it's nothing.



Quiver away. I can prove my service.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Please do so.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes I spent 6 months at BATUS. So what is 'Joint Training Force Cadre'



It is an integral part of the Royal Marines joint training programme.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Ermm, that doesn't really help, as in my 6 years in HM Forces, I never heard of it. Wat is the reference to BATUS anyways? Is that where it was located?


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Quiver away. I can prove my service.


This should prove interesting. :


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

And I'll ask again, what is with the P-coy references?


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

I smell a Walt.

Booty.  You may or may not have served, but what exactly was your point in posting this "I am so great, all of you should love me" story?  I'm not questioning your credentials (yet), but just your motives.

Did you get kicked off arrse.co.uk, perhaps?


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> And I'll ask again, what is with the P-coy references?



Gap,

P (or Pegasus) Coy runs the Pre-Para Selection course. It has nothing to do with 3 Para, but with all the Regiments.

http://www2.army.mod.uk/para/pegasus_p_company.htm


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

;D Thanks RadOp, I know, I spent a day there on my JNCO cadre (I am NOT SAYING I COMPLETED P-COY for the record) getting thrashed, which is why his references to it have piqued my curiosity.

Also, my tp recce sgt in my last sqn was P-Coy staff before posting to my sqn.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Please do so.



Oh ye of little faith and minds. :

Not a problem. I have full life membership of the following. The Royal British Legion, The Royal Canadian Legion,and The Royal Marines Association. 

You can only have membership of any by proven service. I am on the headquarters roll for all.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...a little knowledge can be....


Get back to work!!


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Hehehehe....
This one is funny..
I guess the pre-deloyment leave honeydo list will have to wait a bit longer today... ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> ;D Thanks RadOp, I know, I spent a day there on my JNCO cadre (I am NOT SAYING I COMPLETED P-COY for the record) getting thrashed, which is why his references to it have piqued my curiosity.
> 
> Also, my tp recce sgt in my last sqn was P-Coy staff before posting to my sqn.



Sorry, I was wondering myself and had googled it before you asked the second time. My bad  :-[


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

No worries RadOp, at least everyone else can see what he is referencing to.

So booty, are you claiming to have completed P-coy?


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Oh ye of little faith and minds. :
> 
> Not a problem. I have full life membership of the following. The Royal British Legion, The Royal Canadian Legion,and The Royal Marines Association.
> 
> You can only have membership of any by proven service. I am on the headquarters roll for all.


Yes, and these associations of Retirees have never been conned by a barely slick Walt either.  Membership in these associations proves nothing.

... and it doesn't put you in a good light when you question peoples intellect like that.  Thin ice lad.  But, I have a hunch that you're used to that kind of thing.

_Sings to himself_... Walt, walt, walt...


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Ermm, that doesn't really help, as in my 6 years in HM Forces, I never heard of it. Wat is the reference to BATUS anyways? Is that where it was located?



Are you a Royal Marine? If not then you would know jack s about the programme.eh. Whether it be out of BATUS,Condor or anywhere else. 

I have no idea what your service is but you sure need to lighten up and get out there.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Right I've got too much stuff to do here to keep on outing a walt.

Booty- If you have indeed served in the units you claim to, bragging about it on an anonymous forum only raises peoples suspicion. Especially from those who have served, and can spots the holes in peoples stories.

If you haven't served, then quit the charade. It's boring, and you are not impressing anyone.


By the way, in regards to your initial story - NAIADS are placed upwind. Not downwind. Check your 'Survive to Fight', that is, if you were ever issued one.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Oh ye of little faith and minds. :
> 
> Not a problem. I have full life membership of the following. The Royal British Legion, The Royal Canadian Legion,and The Royal Marines Association.
> 
> You can only have membership of any by proven service. I am on the headquarters roll for all.



Wrong, but nice try. These days most Canadian Legions will allow people to join without prior military service. I don't agree with it, but that's the way it is. You still haven't proven anything, and I seriously doubt if you will. Saying you belong to these organizations on the internet is easy to do, hard to prove.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Gap,
> 
> P (or Pegasus) Coy runs the Pre-Para Selection course. It has nothing to do with 3 Para, but with all the Regiments.
> 
> http://www2.army.mod.uk/para/pegasus_p_company.htm



LOL. Little you know eh. The reference to 3 Para Mortar Troop is well known within the Airborne family.LOL.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Oh ye of little faith and minds. :
> 
> Not a problem. I have full life membership of the following. The Royal British Legion, The Royal Canadian Legion,and The Royal Marines Association.
> 
> *You can only have membership of any by proven service.* I am on the headquarters roll for all.



Actually, no, at least not for the RCL. Previous service is not a requirement for membership. I know many executive members of the org that have never served a day in the Forces. I've also never heard the Executive called the headquarters.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Quiver away. I can prove my service.



Hmmm, well, just so you know, there are several things in your little ego talk there that are causing me to "question".

Not the least of which, being the language used, and the references throughout. Was it purposely dumbed down for a civilian audience?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Please post your RM Service number - but replace 3 numerals with * so that it stays relatively anonymous.


I am willing to do the same - 

6 years service in the Royal Engineers, Army Number 25133***. Just so there are no doubts


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Just so nobody get tarred with the same brush. My experience from working with the RM on deployments has been very positive. I found ALL of them to be the epitome of the "quiet professionals".  I guess this one (if it is one), got the snot kicked out of him in the Commandos because of...well I suppose we all have had to work with one at one time or another.
However, some entertainment can't be bought.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Wrong, but nice try. These days most Canadian Legions will allow people to join without prior military service. I don't agree with it, but that's the way it is. You still haven't proven anything, and I seriously doubt if you will. Saying you belong to these organizations on the internet is easy to do, hard to prove.




Wrong. Only as associate family members and never as Headquarters roll. You show the CA airborne logo, what is your wings/coin number?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

I say again, please post RM service number but replace 3 numerals with *


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Just so nobody get tarred with the same brush. My experience from working with the RM on deployments has been very positive. I found ALL of them to be the epitome of the "quiet professionals".  I guess this one (if it is one), got the snot kicked out of him in the Commandos because of...well I suppose we all have had to work with one at one time or another.
> However, some entertainment can't be bought.



LOL. Which Commando did you serve with? Which troop? Any names ?.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Wrong. Only as associate family members and never as Headquarters roll. You show the CA airborne logo, what is your wings/coin number?



It would help immensely if you referred to yourself as Airborne in your profile, as opposed to "Canadian Airborne Forces".  Perhaps 2 Cdo could correct me on this, but there was no such organisation in the CF as the Canadian Airborne Forces.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> LOL. Which Commando did you serve with? Which troop? Any names ?.



Read the reply mate.
Worked WITH, not in.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> LOL. Which Commando did you serve with? Which troop? Any names ?.



Ahh, now you are fishing... Cast your line a little bit too early me thinks. Actually, in this forum, casting it at all is useless.

Asking someone to violate PERSEC to satisfy ego is not going to get very much milage around here.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Please post your RM Service number - but replace 3 numerals with * so that it stays relatively anonymous.
> 
> 
> I am willing to do the same -
> ...



Ok, Royal Marines - 205*** Southsea. and (second join) 206***Eastney.  Canadian - B485*** Toronto.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Ahh, now you are fishing... Cast your line a little bit too early me thinks. Actually, in this forum, casting it at all is useless.
> 
> Asking someone to violate PERSEC to satisfy ego is not going to get very much milage around here.



Bull shit!


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...Quiet Professional....hehehehe....
BTW you missed two digits on your Canadian one.
OMG where do these guys come from!!!???


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Hmm, interesting, the booties I've worked with (LC's from Poole BTW) had numbers that were the same as RN numbers...ie  prefixed P0, 5 numerals, ending in a letter.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

BUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Put maggies drawers back on, and close the door on the way out


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Bull crap!



Hardly, you asked for personal information. Naming names, etc. especially when dealing with SF  units is very much frowned upon, especially considering all sorts of media groups, and different types of anti-military groups are lurking about these boards.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I say again, please post RM service number but replace 3 numerals with *



Addendum.

Oh yeah, just for those who don't know. RM officers do not have any service numbers. Those are my pay-bill numbers 

My RM association Membership number is 18*4. You can find me on the Headquarters roll,valid for life. Just look up the Vancouver members and you can't miss me.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Cool!!!
Now it's an officer...wait, hang on, I have to get a coffee....


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...Quiet Professional....hehehehe....
> BTW you missed two digits on your Canadian one.
> OMG where do these guys come from!!!???



Wrong! The didgits are correct for the year of service.LOL.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...and that would be...?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Ok, did you do p-coy?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Hardly, you asked for personal information. Naming names, etc. especially when dealing with SF  units is very much frowned upon, especially considering all sorts of media groups, and different types of anti-military groups are lurking about these boards.



Royal Marines are not Special Forces. So, which CDO did you have cotact with? Sound like a pull of the monkey on your part.LOL.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

Folks whether or not he has done what he has said he is done, you are doing what he wants and thats feeding the troll, ignore it and it will go away.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

They're not considered SF??? Really? What are they then?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...and that would be...?



You claim to be up-to-speed on service numbers, so tell me, which years did I serve and in which unit?


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

No no...this is fun this morning...


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

hehehe...hang on...I'll consult with the oracle of SNs


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jul 2008)

I don't want to feed the local fauna, but I had to watch this.

I have not had this much fun since Dodger was posting.  Chrish the Merc has now been beaten by two posters in 24 hours!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Still there??? It might take a bit...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Wrong. Only as associate family members and never as Headquarters roll. You show the CA airborne logo, what is your wings/coin number?



Go back and read my answer on this. Associates DO serve on the Executive, even as President, and we DO NOT call them headquarters.

Tick, tick


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Did you complete, or at least attempt, P-Coy?


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jul 2008)




----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jul 2008)

What colour was the boat house at Moss Park Armouries?

dileas

tess


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

I forgot, do Offrs have different SNs than us???
No wait...don't go yet...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Did you complete, or at least attempt, P-Coy?



I doubt it. He's skirting around the edges with generalities. Could maybe fool a civvie, but.............


Almost sounds like *Big Bad John*   . Deja vu, all over again.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jul 2008)

An RM officer who served in Suffield?  Has Big Bad John's obnoxious little brother come visiting?

A much fun as it is following this, perhaps the mods may want to lock this up for a while.  Usually the obvious posers would have slinked back to their room in mommy's basement by now and let the daily dose of Ritalin kick in.  However, as this RM, CF, P-Coy, Balkan conflict warrior continues to assert that he is a bona fide practitioner of derring-do (or doo-doo) as detailed in the opening post, then maybe we should not feed the troll until he can establish his credentials with the DS.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I doubt it. He's skirting around the edges with generalities. Could maybe fool a civvie, but.............
> 
> 
> Almost sounds like *Big Bad John*   . Deja vu, all over again.



or frankie...


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like *Big Bad John*   . Deja vu, all over again.



And for those of you who don't know, here is BBJ's story.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What colour was the boat house at Moss Park Armouries?
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



LOL.Put it this way,ask around in the 2 Bt about the ex Royal Marine who had a private fight when locked in an office within the armoury with a mouthy Corporal.And ask what his nickname was.

Oh yeah,just to help you out. Look through the posts in the Rifleman Online site.


----------



## Staff Weenie (16 Jul 2008)

Ever hear of clozapine (Clozaril), or how about risperidone (Risperdal), aripiprazole (Abilify), quetiapine (Seroquel), and olanzapine (Zyprexa)????

Up yer dose, it ain't working no more, you've entered a delusional state.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Yawn......P-Coy yes or no!


----------



## Poppa (16 Jul 2008)

Welcome back BBJ...wanna meet at D'Arcys for a pint and catch up buddy?


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Hehe...he not so bright this one


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Don't go anywhere..I'll be back in a couple of hours with your answer on the SNs


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

No, certainly not. I wonder how many civvies he's fooled with this guff.

What I've found amusing is watching the 'viewing this topic' list grow, and grow, as it's gone on.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Ever hear of clozapine (Clozaril), or how about risperidone (Risperdal), aripiprazole (Abilify), quetiapine (Seroquel), and olanzapine (Zyprexa)????
> 
> Up yer dose, it ain't working no more, you've entered a delusional state.



Looks like you are taking your own kit there.LOL.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> LOL.Put it this way,ask around in the 2 Bt about the ex Royal Marine who had a private fight when locked in an office within the armoury with a mouthy Corporal.And ask what his nickname was.
> 
> Oh yeah,just to help you out. Look through the posts in the Rifleman Online site.



2 BT, is that in QOR, the crowd you asked about previously?

What colour was the boat house, or even better, the jump tower......

dileas

tess


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Oh and booty, just heard back from a good mate, RM Officer numbers are prefixed N, 6 numerals, then a letter.

You sir, are the WALT-est link....GOODBYE


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I forgot, do Offrs have different SNs than us???
> No wait...don't go yet...



In the British Army they used to (pre-JPA [joint pay administration])


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Don't go anywhere..I'll be back in a couple of hours with your answer on the SNs



I can't talk about the British SNs, but the Canadian one he claims to have had *could* be correct, if he joined in the 60's. The first letter would indicate which Military District he enrolled in. After the letter is five or six digits. The service number was replaced by the SIN in the 60's (couldn't find a date) and then with the new SN in the 90's.

Not trying to say he is what he claims to be, but *if* he was QOR of C in the 60's, then his SN would be correct.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting, the booties I've worked with (LC's from Poole BTW) had numbers that were the same as RN numbers...ie  prefixed P0, 5 numerals, ending in a letter.



Sort of correct. Other than RMR who have no prefixed numbers as that designates the place of enlistment to the corps. Other than X, which is reserved for Conscription. 

As for out of Poole, Boat Troop (the old raiding squadron),Commachio having moved on to other things,  hails from there  also. It is also the main RM amphibious training wing.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

So google is your friend. Still waiting on an answer RE: P-Coy.

And your RM number is still out to lunch


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> I can't talk about the British SNs, but the Canadian one he claims to have had *could* be correct, if he joined in the 60's. The first letter would indicate which Military District he enrolled in. After the letter is five or six digits. The service number was replaced by the SIN in the 60's (couldn't find a date) and then with the new SN in the 90's.
> 
> Not trying to say he is what he claims to be, but *if* he was QOR of C in the 60's, then his SN would be correct.



Nice one  A man who talks sence for once. 1965-73 those numbers were issued.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Here's the "Canadian Airborne Forces" connection.  This site was found by tracking through Booty's e-mail address:

http://www.cafepress.com/military_ca


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2008)

Booty, I think most of us are still awaiting the answer to the questions about the colour of the boat house (or jump tower) and about p-coy.  Stop dancing and answer!  ("Stop talking in riddles old man!")


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Here's the "Canadian Airborne Forces" connection.  This site was found by tracking through Booty's e-mail address:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/military_ca



 :rofl: op:


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Sounds like a "Booty" to the arse...
Jammer out!


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> So google is your friend. Still waiting on an answer RE: P-Coy.
> 
> And your RM number is still out to lunch



I did P Company with Brit 2 Para in 79 as part of the proposed amalgamation of the Royal Marines and the Brit Para's.However, I was winged-up prior which made me only one of two out of twenty six in P company who had jumped.


My numbers are not out to lunch. Officers DO NOT! have standard service numbers, only pay bill numbers. :


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Here's the "Canadian Airborne Forces" connection.  This site was found by tracking through Booty's e-mail address:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/military_ca



OK, you beat me to the punch, and with a much better link.

http://www.canadianairborneforces.ca/

An association of jumpers, Canadian and allies. 

Canadian Airborne Forces however was/is not a term used to describe specific units. The terminology, is used in literature to describe the various and sundry Airborne units we have had through history, starting with the 1st Cdn Para Battalion (1942) through the Canadian Airborne Regiment, to the current jump Coys within the three Infantry Regiments.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Sounds like a "Booty" to the arse...
> Jammer out!



LOL. I think you would look just swell in that.  :-*


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

well, I have a RM telling me otherwise, that RM offrs DO have service numbers.

So 2 Para ran p-coy???? Hmm.....thought it was for all airborne forces...funny that...
Tell me, on the trainasium, what is the very first obstacle, ie, what is the first thing you must do from the word go.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> OK, you beat me to the punch, and with a much better link.
> 
> http://www.canadianairborneforces.ca/
> 
> ...



Correct!


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> They're not considered SF??? Really? What are they then?



Royal Marines. :


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2008)

Booty,

Still waiting on an answer wrt the colour of the boat house...


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Oh and booty, just heard back from a good mate, RM Officer numbers are prefixed N, 6 numerals, then a letter.
> 
> You sir, are the WALT-est link....GOODBYE



Your mate needs to read his P&AR's more carefully.The N stands for Navy and is not used as a service referance prefix. The amount of numerals and or letters depends on when one joined and nothing else. :


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

But, I'm confused...

Your original story doesn't sound like one of an officer, or any sort of thing an officer would post.  Also, RM officers would show a heck of a lot more respect to their Canadian colleagues than you do.  You say that the story has everything to do with the Canadian Army, but the terminology is a mixed up mash of British terms that could be gleaned from reading various books and websites.  Andy McNab your favourite?  Ah, but, wait...  Were you the second guy on the balcony of the Iranian embassy?  Yeah, I heard he was an officer on secondment from the RM's.  I bet that was you!  C'mon, you can level with us.   : :boring:

You have a whole boatload of unanswered questions here.  Why did you post such a self-aggrandizing story in the first place?  To impress us?  Hasn't been done, now has it?   :

... and for the record, I called "walt" first!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> So 2 Para ran p-coy???? Hmm.....thought it was for all airborne forces...funny that...
> Tell me, on the trainasium, what is the very first obstacle, ie, what is the first thing you must do from the word go.



Booty,

Answer the question. Should be real easy for you.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Booty,
> 
> Still waiting on an answer wrt the colour of the boat house...



If you have one now it was never there back in the 70's. However, the " Boat House " at poole is painted green. 

I will ask Jim Carroll,he was there after me.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Towards_the_gap said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Read again what I said and let it sink in!


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

Ooh, look, he's googled up some names!

Where's my popcorn?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Let's try something different....What is the LAST obstacle on the steeplechase????


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Booty,
You have confirmed my impression of your sexual orientation.
I didn't realize the RM had a "Don't ask don't tell", policy


----------



## SeaDog (16 Jul 2008)

Sorry to chime in so late about the Service Number issue, but I really don't think "N" is a Navy designation...if memory serves me correct "C" was actually the SN prefix for RN officers (male at least, female was "V"). As for Ratings it was based on Homeport Division.  RM enlisted men were "P" and RM officers were "N". Fail to see how N would be a designation for Navy based on that.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

An aside - Xena..Good work on alerting Arrse.co.uk (HQ, Brigade of Waltfinders). Good to see they're getting a chuckle out of it too!


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

As entertaining as this thread is... Just some parting words before I get back to the grind of TPs and courseware. 

Booty, read the profiles of some of those posting in this thread. Now, I do not have a lot of depth myself, being a lowly staff weenie in my current incarnation, however we collectively do have a ton of experience across the board. 

Talking down to this crowd is far out of turn. Do you mean it? I do not know, it is hard to tell in this medium. But my feeling is, that you are a strutting peacock, showing off, and trying to talk down to us (all traits that are mostly absent in the crowds you claim to have been a part of). Everything you would talk about with regards to Canadian military experience, there would be someone here with that experience. I can not speak for any other nationalities, but I do know there are representatives with experience in the US, Brit and Aus forces here as well.

Show offs in our little circle are usually mocked, and rightly so.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> But, I'm confused...
> 
> Your original story doesn't sound like one of an officer, or any sort of thing an officer would post.  Also, RM officers would show a heck of a lot more respect to their Canadian colleagues than you do.  You say that the story has everything to do with the Canadian Army, but the terminology is a mixed up mash of British terms that could be gleaned from reading various books and websites.  Andy McNab your favourite?  Ah, but, wait...  Were you the second guy on the balcony of the Iranian embassy?  Yeah, I heard he was an officer on secondment from the RM's.  I bet that was you!  C'mon, you can level with us.   : :boring:
> 
> ...



First off, Andy Mc Nab is a tit, just ask any of the guys of 22. I have never read any of his writings.

Mixed up mash? LOL. As a dual nat that makes me laugh.LOL.

Officers writing? Yeah,ok,whatever.

The story was originaly posted as a guide for what to expect IF a recruit made the grade. Take it any way you like but it is fact,frankly I don't care.

However,it has been published before where soldiers understand the merits of the warnings held within. If you cant see the merits of what is being said then stay out of the fighting zone for your buddys sake at least.


----------



## kratz (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Wrong. Only as associate family members and never as Headquarters roll. You show the CA airborne logo, what is your wings/coin number?



There is not a "Headquarters roll" mentioned in the Royal Canadian Legion Bylaws  or Royal British Legion charter

As posted earlier, from the RCL website: Military experience is not required to be a member.  The RCL's section on member's privileges  clearly shows that someone without any military experience may be part of the National Executive.

The RBL membership is open to everyone, no military experience required. Postions in the Executive are not restricted in the RBL either.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> As entertaining as this thread is... Just some parting words before I get back to the grind of TPs and courseware.
> 
> Booty, read the profiles of some of those posting in this thread. Now, I do not have a lot of depth myself, being a lowly staff weenie in my current incarnation, however we collectively do have a ton of experience across the board.
> 
> ...



Well now, who is doing the strutting,eh.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Awaiting answer to both questions on P-Coy.

Also have it from another source your RM numbers are out to lunch, so please, drop the charade.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Well now, who is doing the strutting,eh.



Suit yourself. It was a warning from one forum newbie to another. Me, I'm going to get back to work... But will be back with popcorn at lunch.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Your mate needs to read his P&AR's more carefully.The N stands for Navy and is not used as a service referance prefix. The amount of numerals and or letters depends on when one joined and nothing else. :



Er no actually ... in the pre-JPA days everyone in the RN and RM had a service number, both officers and other-ranks. The format of the service number was a leading letter (which gave braod identification of gender, service and grade) followed by 6 numerals and a final checksum letter. In the RN male ratings had the letter D prefix with the numbers increasing from 000000 for regular service and decreasing from 999999 for reserves; female ratings had a W prefix, male RN officers had the letter C prefix and so on ad nauseum. 

Ex-Pat FW ( D9-----J )


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> Ooh, look, he's googled up some names!
> 
> Where's my popcorn?



Yeah? I must let jim know he can be googled.LOL. He is the contact for the QOR of C Assosiation in Victoria.LOL.


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> First off, Andy Mc Nab is a tit, just ask any of the guys of 22. I have never read any of his writings.
> 
> Mixed up mash? LOL. As a dual nat that makes me laugh.LOL.
> 
> ...



Well, you're the one pretending to be an officer.  Sure, you might have originally posted it as a guide...  from someone who knows exactly squat about what he's talking about.  Remember, the first thing you did around here was got yourself a stern talking to from the staff.  Good show there, old man!

Hey, are you looking for more people in the Legion of Frontiersmen?  I got some empty spots on some of my shirts that I thought I'd fill with military type bling.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> Hey, are you looking for more people in the Legion of Frontiersmen?  I got some empty spots on some of my shirts that I thought I'd fill with military type bling.



Oh no, don't tell me he's one of those looneys!!! That would just be.........perfect.


Walts -providing amusement to those who HAVE SERVED since time immemorial.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Tell you what booty...if you want to put an end to this, scan your discharge certificate/record of service, from both the RM and CF, and e-mail it to a Mod, who will then verify your service.

I'm sure the mods will protect your persec. 

Otherwise, you will forever be known as a braggart, walt, wannabe, saddo, who cannot get his facts right.

I mean, at least try and answer my questions regarding P-Coy....I want to see what you think the answers are


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Awaiting answer to both questions on P-Coy.
> 
> Also have it from another source your RM numbers are out to lunch, so please, drop the charade.



Ok. Suit yourself.

However, here is the latest RMA newsletter. 

View Mail    Go To Page...HomeINBOXComposeAddressesFoldersSearchCalendarOptionsHelp 
Previous | Next | INBOX   

    Move message to...INBOXSpamDraftsSentTrash   

                       

Show Full Headers | Printer View | Add Sender To Address Book 
  
From:   "Royal Marines Association" <chiefexec@rma.org.uk> 
SpamShield Pro Actions...Report spam & move to: Trash Approve senders


  

Reply-To:   chiefexec@rma.org.uk


  

To:   chiefexec@rma.org.uk


  

Subject:   RMA REPORTING NETWORK


  

Date:   Wed 07-16-2008 06:36 AM 

  

 Attachments 
Name Type Save View 
Part 1   text/plain Save   
Part 2   text/html Save   




Dear Ladies and Gentlemen

Sadly some of the copied articles have some very bad microsoft instructions, so they may come out a bit funny.  I have done my best, but this one may look adder than usual.

NEW MILITARY WARD AT SELLY OAK HOSPITAL

You may be pleased to read this announcement out of the Government:

New military ward to be created at Birmingham Hospital

04/07/2008
  


  


  




  

Plans for a new trauma and orthopaedics ward for the treatment of injured Service personnel have been announced by the MOD and University Hospital Birmingham NHS Foundation Trust today, Friday 4 July 2008.


  




The new ward will be part of a new hospital being built in Edgbaston which will have the largest single-floor critical care unit in the world consisting of 100 beds, and means the Armed Forces will continue to benefit from Europe's leading trauma care provider.

The military ward will see Service personnel cared for in single rooms or four-bedded bays.  The ward will have additional features because of Service personnel's special requirements and it will be for their exclusive use.

It will have more staff than a normal NHS ward, a quiet room for relatives and a communal space for military patients to gather.  A dedicated physiotherapy area will also be provided close to the ward for military patients.

The ward will start taking patients when the new hospital opens in 2010.

Announcing the plans for the new ward, Under Secretary of State for Defence, Derek Twigg, said:

"The new hospital will offer outstanding facilities for military patients.  Working in partnership with University Hospital, we already provide first-class medical treatment and care for our Service patients.  The military ward in Birmingham's new hospital further demonstrates our commitment to providing the best possible care for military casualties.  We will build on the success of the current ward at Selly Oak as we move to the new hospital at Edgbaston."

Sir Jock Stirrup, Chief of the Defence Staff, said:

"Service personnel who are injured on operations deserve the very best medical care we can provide.  I am confident that the treatment delivered at Selly Oak is already world class and we will continue to improve on that in this new ward.

"Importantly, the further development of a military atmosphere within the NHS hospital will ensure that our people are cared for in an environment that is conducive to their recovery and well-being.  All of this amongst the most modern facilities of their kind in Europe, and all under the continuing care of the joint NHS and military staff of the Birmingham Hospitals.  I am very grateful to the staff for their dedication and professionalism."
  


  




The new ward will allow for up to 30 patients to be cared for in single rooms or four-bed rooms although experience from the existing military-managed ward at Selly Oak Hospital, also in Birmingham, shows that the actual number of military patients at any time will be much lower.

As at Selly Oak, military patients will be brought together on the new military ward as soon as clinically appropriate, once their specialist or acute care requirements have been met.

And as was the case in the old military hospitals, civilian patients will also be admitted to the ward when capacity allows, but the flexible design of the new hospital means that, with the exception of major civilian emergencies requiring all available bed spaces, it will always be possible to care for military patients in single rooms or ward rooms that are not shared with civilian patients.

The intention is to provide more nursing staff - a combined team of military and civilian nurses - than normally found on an NHS ward, both to boost the military ethos of the ward and to reflect the fact that military casualties may have complex needs and may remain for longer periods in hospital, owing to the mechanics of injury and the nature of military service.  

Julie Moore, Chief Executive, University Hospital Birmingham NHS Foundation Trust, said:

"We are very proud of our relationship with the MOD and the progress that has been made in delivering the best in care to all of the 520,000 patients we treat each year - military and civilian.  The new hospital will give us a technologically-advanced environment in which to offer the world-class clinical expertise needed to treat the highly complex conflict injuries - all under one roof."

Since 2001, the Royal Centre for Defence Medicine (RCDM), based at the Selly Oak Hospital, has been the principal receiving unit for casualties returning from operational theatres such as Afghanistan and Iraq.  In the Birmingham area, military patients can benefit from the concentration of five specialist hospitals to receive a very high standard of treatment and nursing care.  Selly Oak is at the leading edge in the medical care of the most common types of injuries, such as polytrauma, that military casualties sustain.

Over the past couple of years, the MOD has been developing, in close consultation with the Birmingham Hospital Trust, a military-managed ward at Selly Oak.  By last summer, military nursing numbers on the ward had increased from 12 to a total of 39, and part of the ward was partitioned off for military patients.

As well as providing first class care to casualties, University Hospital Birmingham NHS Foundation Trust has provided the Royal Centre for Defence Medicine with access to the facilities and training of a major trauma Trust hospital.  Such access has ensured that our personnel have the necessary clinical skills to deliver medical care on deployed operations.




ROYAL MARINES CHARITY FOOTBALL MATCH v EXETER CITY

The first fixture of the new season for the Royal Marines Representative Team will be against Exeter City at St James Park on Tuesday 5th August 1930 kick off. 

This match is raising money for the Royal Marines Benevolent Fund & Help for Heroes. 

I would expect a large turnout for these deserving charities. 

I hope that all the local based retired servicemen could find room for this in their diaries. 

PLEASE SUPPORT THIS EVENT 

www.royalmarinesfootball.co.uk

I Mulholland

Ian (Dutchy) Mulholland
RMFA Secretary


If you are not aware the Corps has now put a team into the Football League with a view to being very competitive.



MESSAGE FROM THE AMBULANCE SERVICE

We all carry our mobile phones with names & numbers stored in its memory. If we were to be involved in an accident or were taken ill, the people attending us would have our mobile phone but wouldn't know who to call. Yes, there are hundreds of numbers stored but which one is the contact person in case of an emergency? 

Hence this 'ICE' (In Case of Emergency) Campaign.

The concept of 'ICE' is catching on quickly. It is a method of contact during emergency situations. As mobile phones are carried by the majority of the population, all you need to do is store the number of a contact person or persons who should be contacted during emergency under the name 'ICE' ( In Case Of Emergency).

The idea was thought up by a paramedic who found that when he went to the scenes of accidents there were always mobile phones with patients but they didn't know which number to call.. He therefore thought that it would be a good idea if there was a nationally recognised name for this purpose. In an emergency situation, Emergency Service personnel and 
hospital Staff would be able to quickly contact the right person by simply dialling the number you have stored as 'ICE'. *

**Please forward this. *

It won't take too many 'forwards' before everybody will know about this. 
It really could save your life, or put a loved one's mind at rest.

For more than one contact name simply enter ICE1, ICE2 and ICE3 etc. 





WHERE ARE THEY - CAN YOU HELP?

George Thompson would like to know:  

I am looking for any Royal out there that served with my father Charles Coulter Thomson he enisted in Glasgow and served  at Deal in 1951, Eastney in 52 then went on to serve with 42 Cdo RM in Plymouth in 1954.  He served in the Suez Crisis and his Regimental  no was RM 10422.  Some may remember him as Chick Thomson and I know he was very friendly with Timber Woods. 

After service he lived in Portsmouth until his death in 1968.  Does anyone know him or have photos of him? 

Tony Greenwood (RM 17906) would like to know if anyone can help him to remember which Squad he passed out in?  He joined Deal in 1958 with 706 Squad, but dislocated his shoulder and wrist on the high regain.  He cannot remember if he passed out with 707 or 708 Squad.  Can anyone please help him?

Through me please.
LST - HMS STALKER - PRESERVATION

You may wish to support Mr Sid Anning's campaign to preserve for the Nation the last remaining steam driven LST.  He writes:



MR SID ANNING

14 KIPLING GDNS

CROWNHILL

PLYMOUTH

PL5 3DD

sidanning@tiscali.co.uk

HMS STALKER.



Dear Sir/Madam,



I write for, and on behalf, of the Maritime Steam Restoration Trust (MSRT), Charity Number 1101263, whose aim is to save the last steam driven Landing Ship Tank (LST) for the nation.



Having worked to save the last of the WW2 Destroyers, HMS Cavalier, I am aware of two major requirements that are necessary in order to save an historic ship, support and funds, both of which unfortunately are in short supply for most historic ships, not just HMS Stalker.



HMS Stalker is the last ‘representative’ of this marvelous and versatile type of vessel, which saw action at Tobruk and North Africa Landings 1942, Salerno 1943, Anzio 1944, and many other theatres during the 2nd World War. In recognition of the sacrifices of the many service men and women involved, I believe it’s important that we try to save the very last of its type left Britain.



HMS Stalker has an important role to play in the future, unlike many other Historic Ships. The MSRT and its supporters are hoping to restore HMS Stalker back into full working order, with the intention that she should carry out following roles:



1.            As training ship for apprentices and youth organisations to give young people hands on           experience on a sea going ship.

2.            To have a permanent onboard representative of the National Historic Ships Unit who                 will be able to meet other historic ships owners as she steams around the country.

3.            To give practical advice and technical help to other historic ships around the country,              fitted out as a mobile workshop.

4.            By utilising its cavernous tank deck to bring a variety of exhibitions and artifacts to   other parts of the UK. In other words a mobile museum.

5.            And in her original function as a heavy lift transport vessel.

All the above roles have been investigated in some detail with a view to make HMS Stalker as ‘self sufficient’ as its humanly possible to cover its running costs and maintenance. Therefore, the MSRT envisages she will not be reliant upon further grants.



This is simply not a matter of just saving a vessel because she happens to be there, she has enormous heritage value which has been recognised by the National Historic Ships Committee by placing her on the National register of Historic Ships and by the support of people like Mr Simon Waite (see enclosed), and me.



As you are aware, with any Lottery Grant applications, the applicant has to raise sufficient money for ‘matched Funding’, and for carrying out immediate remedial work as necessary. The cost of acquiring the ship is currently £100k, but the actual immediate cost will total approximately £250k, most of which the MSRT is hoping to raise via an application to the National Heritage Memorial Fund. 



Any donation, no matter how small it is, will do two things; it would help the MSRT to reach their financial goals, and more importantly, it will show to the Heritage Lottery Fund that you support us. I cannot emphasize enough just how important the above is to the overall success of the whole project.



Much of the immediate work has to be carried out in order for the MSRT to be able to gain realistic costing’s for the main application to the Heritage Lottery Fund for the restoration of HMS Stalker back to full working order. Further information can be obtained from the Web-site; www.maritimesteamrestorationtrust.co.uk 



I believe that the future proposals for HMS Stalker are exciting, and can be realised provided the MSRT can raise the necessary support and funding. I sincerely hope you will give this worthy project the consideration it so richly deserves. Those wishing to donate or offer support should contact me at the above address, Cheques made out to the Maritime Steam Restoration Trust


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

Lookout everybody!  He's on a mailing list!

 :


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Tell you what booty...if you want to put an end to this, scan your discharge certificate/record of service, from both the RM and CF, and e-mail it to a Mod, who will then verify your service.
> 
> I'm sure the mods will protect your persec.
> 
> ...



LOL. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> Lookout everybody!  He's on a mailing list!
> 
> :



Jelous? LOL.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

No booty, thank you! This has brightened my morning considerably. I may even scan and post my discharge cert on here just to call your bluff....I'll show you mine if you show me yours....


....and the trainasium and steeplechase? Have any answers for me? Or are you still frantically googling???


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

And for an RM Officer....your spelling is atrocious.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Ok, Royal Marines - 205*** Southsea. and (second join) 206***Eastney.  Canadian - B485*** Toronto.



Royal Marine Service Numbers
http://www.royalmarinesmuseum.co.uk/museumresearch/PDFs/Identifying%20RM%20Service%20Numbers.pdf



> On 1 July 1955, all but one of these prefixes (“RMV”), were abolished,
> and all Reservists, whether serving on or discharged before that date,
> were allocated a new number with the “RMV” prefix. To prevent
> duplication, this new series had six figures beginning at 200000.



So, a 200*** number does not indicate service as an officer, since  . . .



> 1973 saw the introduction of computerised service numbers for officers and
> ratings; prior to this RN and RM officers did not have service numbers.



I think you are either confused, or just trying to BS your way through.


----------



## xena (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Jelous? LOL.



Nah, the Frontiestmen keep filling my inbox with their newsletters.  What did you think about the latest issue?


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Jul 2008)

Let's get back to the service numbers. The B prefix without another letter - Z for officers, N for nursing sisters, T for reserve officers and S for regular soldiers - indicated the holder to be an NCM in the militia in a unit in Central Ontario. However service numbers were replaced by social insurance numbers in the mid-sixties, 1965 or 1966 if I recall correctly, although this could have taken some time to implement. However every one over a certain age was issued a SIN at that time, and I believe the forces adopted them at the same time.

Booty, could you go through the details about your B-prefix service number again? Thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jul 2008)

mailing list, shmailing list....

pfft.

dileas

tess


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> No booty, thank you! This has brightened my morning considerably. I may even scan and post my discharge cert on here just to call your bluff....I'll show you mine if you show me yours....
> 
> 
> ....and the trainasium and steeplechase? Have any answers for me? Or are you still frantically googling???



I will photograph mine, scans can be altered.

I missed your post on the trainasium as I am being mob handled on this post. However, if you are talking about the final run before heading for Brize, the first thing we were told it takes balls to complete, the next was that one refusal meant RTU.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Yes, the trainasium being the aerial assault course. what is the very first obstacle, and one that a surprising amount of people freeze on?

And what is the final obstacle on the steeplechase, the 3 mile sprinting assault course


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I will photograph mine, scans can be altered.



Oh, and please explain how a digital photograph is more secure than a digital scan.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Let's get back to the service numbers. The B prefix without another letter - Z for officers, N for nursing sisters, T for reserve officers and S for regular soldiers - indicated the holder to be an NCM in the militia in a unit in Central Ontario. However service numbers were replaced by social insurance numbers in the mid-sixties, 1965 or 1966 if I recall correctly, although this could have taken some time to implement. However every one over a certain age was issued a SIN at that time, and I believe the forces adopted them at the same time.
> 
> Booty, could you go through the details about your B-prefix service number again? Thanks.



SIN numbers took a time to implement and they were NOT implemented in the mid to late sixties but more like the early mid seventies. As for my service number, Battalion has it ,the Association has it, Veterans Affairs have it and I have it. That is sufficient.

I have given you the correct didgits.

Interestingly,not one of you have told of any personal fighting experience to date.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Interestingly,not one of you have told of any personal fighting experience to date.



War stories as credentials, nice deflection Batman.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...and you must have a ton of it right?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

booty how does it feel to have ZERO crediability...even if you are telling the truth no one here believes you. I have no doubt you have been here before under another alias.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Yes, the trainasium being the aerial assault course. what is the very first obstacle, and one that a surprising amount of people freeze on?
> 
> And what is the final obstacle on the steeplechase, the 3 mile sprinting assault course



Which year? It has been modified about eight times due to health and safety. If you are talking my year then the first obstacle was the wall, the last was the stretcher with a fat bastard corporal lying on it. As an added pisser they gave us the four man (brick) log run as a prover. Oh yeah, and we still used the balloon at Brize so you can figure out the year for yourself.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> SIN numbers took a time to implement and they were NOT implemented in the mid to late sixties but more like the early mid seventies. As for my service number, Battalion has it ,the Association has it, Veterans Affairs have it and I have it. That is sufficient.
> 
> I have given you the correct didgits.
> 
> Interestingly,not one of you have told of any personal fighting experience to date.



You are right. NO ONE has shared as personal fighting story in this thread. Let me break that up.

There I was, a dark and stormy night. Surrounded on all sides by stags. 

The first shove, and it's on! 

Out numbered, I start an Aussie peel back for the door, throwing beer bottles as I go. It's a damned dirty mess.

Back to back in the street, taking all comers. Tire irons start to come out, just as the scream of a siren rounds the corner... "Next time...".

Drinking ain't for everyone I tells ya... Sometimes it gets messy, and blood is spilt.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> You are right. NO ONE has shared as personal fighting story in this thread. Let me break that up.
> 
> There I was, a dark and stormy night. Surrounded on all sides by stags.
> 
> ...



Nice pic of you,but you wanna lose some weight.LOL.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> You are right. NO ONE has shared as personal fighting story in this thread. Let me break that up.
> 
> There I was, a dark and stormy night. Surrounded on all sides by stags.
> 
> ...



You forgot your battle cry.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> booty how does it feel to have ZERO crediability...even if you are telling the truth no one here believes you. I have no doubt you have been here before under another alias.



You tell me,your the expert here.LOL.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Don't fret now...maybe one day you too could be taken seriously...


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> You are right. NO ONE has shared as personal fighting story in this thread. Let me break that up.
> 
> There I was, a dark and stormy night. Surrounded on all sides by stags.
> 
> ...



Boy,if thats your service history to date I don't blame you for keeping your mouth shut.LOL.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

First obstacle a wall?

8ft?   12ft???


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Boy,if thats your service history to date I don't blame you for keeping your mouth shut.LOL.



At least he fills out his profile so we know where he is coming from. With his service and where he has been, he doesn't need to put up tales to impress other people as you seem to.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Don't fret now...maybe one day you too could be taken seriously...



I aint fretting, we could both be taken serioulsy at the same time.eh But I think I may just get there first.LOL


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2008)

Holy crap.....I wake up early, ...check out an obviously kife story in 'personal stories", ...figure everyone will get a laugh so I move it to R/C,...come back from yard work only to find.......

                                        IT HAD GROWN!!


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Hang in there boy...I do admire your willingness to fight a losing battle.
Please enhance your profile though, I love a good fairy tale.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Holy crap.....I wake up early, ...check out an obviously kife story in 'personal stories", ...figure everyone will get a laugh so I move it to R/C,...come back from yard work only to find.......
> 
> IT HAD GROWN!!



Don't go anywhere...this one is gooood....


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Holy crap.....I wake up early, ...check out an obviously kife story in 'personal stories", ...figure everyone will get a laugh so I move it to R/C,...come back from yard work only to find.......
> 
> IT HAD GROWN!!



Bruce, it's like throwing two wire hangers in a closet and opening it a couple days later to find dozens.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I aint fretting, we could both be taken serioulsy at the same time.eh But I think I may just get there first.LOL



Sure, depends on the audience and forum... On this board, me thinks you have a lot of work to repair damage already done.


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Holy crap, I just noticed all the folks watching this thread... Someone should be selling tickets! Donate the money to Charity!


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> At least he fills out his profile so we know where he is coming from. With his service and where he has been, he doesn't need to put up tales to impress other people as you seem to.



Where he is coming from? Ok, where has he been?

I ain't interested in whether someone is impressed or not, the people who know me know what I say is true,that's all I care about. As I train soldiers I thought I would give the new sprogs and idea what may lie ahead but all I have received for the effort is a baying mob blowing their own gas.

The proof is in the pudding. So here it is, if any of you get over to the UK in the late fall you have an open invitation to try some training with us at Gareloghhead and Warcop. You cant live on base but you can camp nearby. Hell,I will even take you up to RM Condor to meet the Arctic 
Warfare Cadre.

Send me a PM with your arrival details for Glasgow or Prestwick and I will take it from there.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

So who knows you here?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Hang in there boy...I do admire your willingness to fight a losing battle.
> Please enhance your profile though, I love a good fairy tale.



If you believe in fairy's I think I will dip on that one.LOL


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Which year? It has been modified about eight times due to health and safety. If you are talking my year then the first obstacle was the wall, the last was the stretcher with a fat ******* corporal lying on it. As an added pisser they gave us the four man (brick) log run as a prover. Oh yeah, and we still used the balloon at Brize so you can figure out the year for yourself.




To be fair, P-coy has changed a fair bit, however I am positive the first obstacle never has been a wall. I am getting confirmation as we speak.

However, I will cal BS on the final stretcher run. A) I really doubt there was anyone overweight on the P-coy staff. B) Have you ever seen a stretcher race? I'd find it really hard, no matter how fat, to lie on the stretcher whilst a bunch of thrashed blokes ran with it, over rough terrain. More importantly, the 30 yr old stretcher would find it hard to stay in one piece.



All the stretcher races I've done were 2 scaffold poles and either tank track welded in the middle or sand ladder.

So you just keep walting it up walty walt walt


----------



## Shec (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> And for an RM Officer....your spelling is atrocious.



BBJ was an RM officer too, maybe our new friend knows him?   A better speller as I recall, perhaps thats why he made (himself)  Major?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Sure, depends on the audience and forum... On this board, me thinks you have a lot of work to repair damage already done.



Well, as you are trying for both of us I will hang back and scoot ahead when you tire.LOL


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Spoken like a true troll. Cowardly but effective


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

I will be in the UK in December visiting family and friends, what sort of time frame are you looking at? When would be good for you?


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Well, as you are trying for both of us I will hang back and scoot ahead when you tire.LOL



You are right... I am trying to help you here. But do not hang back too long, as I do not tire. However, I do get annoyed, and will just leave you where you fall.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

I just thought of something worrying.


Just who do you train now when you say you are training sprogs? Are you serving? Or are you an airsofter? Please do not tell me you are involved with cadets.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Jul 2008)

Booty

Re this statement on service and social insurance numbers:

SIN numbers took a time to implement and they were NOT implemented in the mid to late sixties but more like the early mid seventies. As for my service number, Battalion has it ,the Association has it, Veterans Affairs have it and I have it. That is sufficient.

You are mistaken, or your memory is playing tricks on you. I was serving in 4 CIBG in the mid-sixties when we changed to SI numbers. Moreover, personnel who rotated in from Canada also had changed numbers, while Canadian civilians such as teachers also had SINs. I do not know when the militia changed, and you may be correct regarding the reserves, but anyone who was old enough to join the militia should have had a SIN.

Your service number fits the allotment for Central Command militia non-commissioned members, that is it is between B400,000 and B599,999, according to Clive Law's _Regimental Numbers of the Canadian Army_.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

like sharks to chum


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I will be in the UK in December visiting family and friends, what sort of time frame are you looking at? When would be good for you?



December is fine. Time frame for you a couple of days,that will let you visit Spein Bridge. The local camp site is owned by an ex Booty.RMA (Canada) visit there regularly.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (16 Jul 2008)

Oh my....


mistake after mistake..

Do you mean ''Spean Bridge''????

Surely a commando would not make that mistake.


So who are you training these days?


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Still no comment on the Legion issue where you were shown to be right out of 'er. Another question for "Canadian Airborne Forces" guy. What building number was 2 Cdo housed in back in 1984? I eagerly await your next dodge. :


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I just thought of something worrying.
> 
> 
> Just who do you train now when you say you are training sprogs? Are you serving? Or are you an airsofter? Please do not tell me you are involved with cadets.



Sprogs is a term used by the RM for young soldiers as well as kids.  They can join at 17 years and Six months.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Still no comment on the Legion issue where you were shown to be right out of 'er. Another question for "Canadian Airborne Forces" guy. What building number was 2 Cdo housed in back in 1984? I eagerly await your next dodge. :



And I am awaiting your coin number "Para". As for 1984 I have no idea,I was in Belize at that time.


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Okay, now I'm really confused (not hard for an old Rad Op).

You are currently in the UK, working with the RM at BATUS (in Suffield), ex-QOR of C (65 - sometime in the 70s, I'm not going to look it back up), your profile says you are in Vancouver. I think I got all that part.

So, by my bad math (it's not a trade requirement, CFSCE used to issue calculators), if you joined at 17 you would be currently 59 or 60 years old (dependant on your birthday).

Have I got all that right, or am I right out of it?

Edit:

Ooops, missed one. You are also with Mountain and Arctic Warfare Cadre which is in Plymouth and is now called Mountain Leader Training Cadre and has been since 2000.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Oh my....
> 
> 
> mistake after mistake..
> ...



Boy,you been googling again? Check it again, it can be spelt both ways.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Yep, I have worn Battledress. CA and UK.
> 
> *I joined as a "Boy Entrant" in 1970.*



The only references I can find to "Boy Entrants" was the RAF Boy Entrant scheme.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Air_Force_Boy_Entrants



> *The RAF Boy Entrant scheme ran from the mid 1930s to late 1965* where boys joined the RAF at about the age of 15 to 17 and then underwent training in various occupations (or Trades) which fitted them for employment in the Royal Air Force.



Note the title of this class plaque.
http://www.rafbea.org/entry_shields/51st.htm

Perhaps you could provide some more details.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

Maybe he meant Boy Soldier?


----------



## Bane (16 Jul 2008)

I love how many people are watching this thread, the numbers seem exceptional for one thread in the middle of a work day.  It's sort of like army.ca's version of a gawkers block.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...so tell me then if you were in the "Canadian Airborne Forces", what was the annual EX that the SSF participated in, for that matter what is the SSF?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm really confused (not hard for an old Rad Op).
> 
> You are currently in the UK, working with the RM at BATUS (in Suffield), ex-QOR of C (65 - sometime in the 70s, I'm not going to look it back up), your profile says you are in Vancouver. I think I got all that part.
> 
> ...



No,not currently working at BATUS. Never said I was.We are attached to BATUS.

Yes, I am ex QOR of C 1970 - on.Yes I am ex RM Before and After.Yes, I am now a training instructor for Mountain and Arctic Warfare Cadre. Yes, My home is in Vancouver. Yes, we train All-Arms. Yes,I am in my late 50's and have roughly 18 months before Time Out to Reserve.Yes, I am dual nat.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Maybe he meant Boy Soldier?



Curious then that he would use such a specific term, even capitalizing it and using quotation marks to indicate it was a very particular title.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> And I am awaiting your coin number "Para". As for 1984 I have no idea,I was in Belize at that time.



Why exactly would you like my coin number? You are the one making outlandish claims of heroic battles in the FRY. You are the one making claims about Legion membership which has been shown to be wrong. You haven't answered any questions asked of you, because you cite "security" reasons. When you answer what years you served in the "Canadian Airborne Forces" I will gladly give up my coin number(Upon verification of course)

I don't think you can do it though because you reek of poser. :


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Curious then that he would use such a specific term, even capitalizing it and using quotation marks to indicate it was a very particular title.



For your Military education :- A Boy Entrant is someone who is enlisted to the colours under the prescribed age for regular service in the fighting area. Sometimes this is overlooked by necessity.


----------



## WrenchBender (16 Jul 2008)

Bane said:
			
		

> I love how many people are watching this thread, the numbers seem exceptional for one thread in the middle of a work day.  It's sort of like army.ca's version of a gawkers block.


It's really like driving by a really bad accident you just have to have a quick look.  

WrenchBender


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

....still waiting poser boy...


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> For your Military education :- A Boy Entrant is someone who is enlisted to the colours under the prescribed age for regular service in the fighting area. Sometimes this is overlooked by necessity.



I'm so glad someone has come along to further my "Military education".

Yes, I know what a boysoldier / soldier apprentice / boy entrant is, thank you.

Perhaps you could tell us exactly what program you entered as a "Boy Entrant", for what trade and at what schools you trained under this program.

And please explain the meaning of this remark:



> Sometimes this is overlooked by necessity.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ....still waiting poser boy...



I take it by that you are but a child posing as a man.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jul 2008)

> I joined as a "Boy Entrant" in 1970
> 
> I am ex QOR of C 1970



Boy soldier in the Canadian Army (Apprentice, Little Green Monster)?, but the dates still don't work.

http://members.shaw.ca/ltsandwith/Page%206.htm


> The following corps participated in the Canadian Army’s Apprentice Training Program:
> 
> Royal Canadian Artillery; (Inception 1954)
> 
> ...


----------



## RCR Grunt (16 Jul 2008)

OK, as entertaining as this is, can we lock this thread already?  We're just feeding the troll here.  If he's legit, he will make it known to the mods should he decide to participate in this community.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Nah...slow day here...good to laugh at it...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jul 2008)

2 more pages since Chinese food.....going for nap now........hmmmmm.....



			
				2 Cdo said:
			
		

> . What building number was 2 Cdo housed in back in 1984? I eagerly await your next dodge. :



Wow, after almost 6 years on the forum finally a question I know the answer to.........


----------



## Shec (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> No,not currently working at BATUS. Never said I was.We are attached to BATUS.
> 
> Yes, I am ex QOR of C 1970 - on.Yes I am ex RM Before and After.Yes, I am now a training instructor for Mountain and Arctic Warfare Cadre. Yes, My home is in Vancouver. Yes, we train All-Arms. Yes,I am in my late 50's and have roughly 18 months before Time Out to Reserve.Yes, I am dual nat.



Couple of chronological questions:

In an earlier post you claimed to have joined as a boy soldier in 1970.  Joined whom -   QoRC at 16 (the youngest enlistment age)  or was it in the RM?   And if the latter,  and if you were RM before QoRC , how old were you when you joined first joined the RM,  had you even reached puberty?

And, WRT serial #'s.  I too joined a militia unit (The FGH)  in 1970 and by that time SIN' s had replaced Regimental #'s.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Boy soldier in the Canadian Army (Apprentice, Little Green Monster)?, but the dates still don't work.
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/ltsandwith/Page%206.htm



I was a Boy Entrant in the RM at Melville. My folks requested my return when my mother fell ill. Satisfied? Or do you want more? 

I sure hope I can meet up with you nice people in person sometime, we could discuss things at length in private.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I sure hope I can meet up with you nice people in person sometime, we could discuss things at length in private.



I'll be in vancouver in 2 weeks or so.........


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Why exactly would you like my coin number? You are the one making outlandish claims of heroic battles in the FRY. You are the one making claims about Legion membership which has been shown to be wrong. You haven't answered any questions asked of you, because you cite "security" reasons. When you answer what years you served in the "Canadian Airborne Forces" I will gladly give up my coin number(Upon verification of course)
> 
> I don't think you can do it though because you reek of poser. :




Because I can access all coin numbers issued to date. I feel the only thing that reeks is your own hypocrisy.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

OHHH a tough guy now...losing your patience now poser boy?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'll be in vancouver in 2 weeks or so.........



Great, I am on Marine Drive, West Van. Cant wait.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I was a Boy Entrant in the RM at Melville. My folks requested my return when my mother fell ill. Satisfied? Or do you want more?
> 
> I sure hope I can meet up with you nice people in person sometime, we could discuss things at length in private.



Still waiting your years of service in the "Canadian Airborne Forces". ??? How about an easy  question to start though. Which Airborne unit is primarily made up of French-speaking troops? Even a poser should get that question right.



> Wow, after almost 6 years on the forum finally a question I know the answer to.........



Not a particularly hard question and he still dodged. ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2008)

I

can't

believe

this

is

still

going

and

going

and 

going....


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Because I can access all coin numbers issued to date. I feel the only thing that reeks is your own hypocrisy.



Again, what years were you employed with "Canadian Airborne Forces"? 

Can't answer eh. Must have been off on your "Underwater Scuba Ninja" course. :


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

I didn't think the RM would dodge a challenge...I guess I was mistaken, not surprised though


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...it it gone yet...oops not yet still smells like sh#t in here...maybe he ate it....


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Because I can access all coin numbers issued to date. I feel the only thing that reeks is your own hypocrisy.



I just remembered my years of service are in my signature. What years were you employed with the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OHHH a tough guy now...losing your patience now poser boy?



Not in the least, I just thought a meeting would be nice, have a few beers that kinda thing.

Oh, hang on,I see,sorry, you are reverting back to your school yard kids type of thing. You know, name calling, mob handed attacks.eh?

You best not come unless your mom OKs it.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

et tu Brute


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Not in the least, I just thought a meeting would be nice, have a few beers that kinda thing.
> 
> Oh, hang on,I see,sorry, you are reverting back to your school yard kids type of thing. You know, name calling, mob handed attacks.eh?
> 
> You best not come unless your mom OKs it.



What years were you employed with the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I was a Boy Entrant in the RM at Melville.



Would that be Melville Barracks between Chatham and Gillingham?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Not in the least, I just thought a meeting would be nice, have a few beers that kinda thing.



I'll do my best. i will give you the benefit of the doubt but pring proof. I dont have any exciting service to talk about so i wont bring anything.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Again, what years were you employed with "Canadian Airborne Forces"?
> 
> Can't answer eh. Must have been off on your "Underwater Scuba Ninja" course. :



Another child playing at soldiers.LOL.

1984 - the year of the Rat?


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

How fitting...
It' must have overridden it's NetNanny....


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Yes, I am now a training instructor for Mountain and Arctic Warfare Cadre. Yes, My home is in Vancouver.



[quote author=Booty]

Great, I am on Marine Drive, West Van. Cant wait. [/quote]

So which is it, belonging to a Cadre that hasn't existed in 8 years in Stonehouse Barracks, or in West Vancouver?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...it it gone yet...oops not yet still smells like sh#t in here...maybe he ate it....



Are you talking about the crap you are srouting forth?LOL.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Another child playing at soldiers.LOL.
> 
> 1984 - the year of the Rat?



Still dont want to answer what years you were in the "Canadian Airborne Forces" ?

Sounds like a simple question to me. I'm puzzled as to why you wont answer that ?


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Another child playing at soldiers.LOL.
> 
> 1984 - the year of the Rat?


Wow, you know your Chinese signs! :

Again, what years were you employed with "Canadian Airborne Forces"?


----------



## Staff Weenie (16 Jul 2008)

Folks, Booty probably cannot and will not back down. 

Though I am not a clinician, I have had occasion to be in contact with mentally ill individuals and psych patients, including those who are in a delusional state, and have been briefed on what to expect (signs/symptoms etc).

A patient may have spent years 'reading-in' and researching for his current role. Making mistakes/factual errors is also quite common in this state, yet to the patient, he speaks the gospel truth. When pressed, they will hide behind other fantastical details. Through the info they gather, they can come close to describing 'reality' in terms of places, names, even events. But, not having been there, there will continue to be inconsistencies that cannot be settled. They can be highly adept and manipulative at dragging info out from those they interact with to use later.

They may not even be aware that they are in this state, to them, every bit of it may well be as real as our realities.

I've seen a person accurately describe certain weapons systems, and their useage and effects, even how the CF employs them, to a stunning degree. But, sentences latter, it all became part of a plot or conspiracy....

I've dealt with a teen who described in stunning detail how his brother was a CF-18 pilot. Really quite believable - the training, employment, etc. The kicker came when he said that the brother was shot down and killed in Gulf War I over Iraq.

Sadly, I've even had a few subordinates who have evidenced such illness.

Other than providing some sort of morbid entertainment, this cannot progress any further.


----------



## Shec (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> What years were you employed with the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?



Between his stints in the Rhodesian Light Infantry and the IDF (on the Entebbe raid)  but before the French Foreign Legion no doubt


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> . . . Satisfied? Or do you want more?



Satisfaction is not really how I would describe it.  Bemusement may be a better term; it's like watching the villagers trying to convince the holder of a "certain village appointment" that he is actually the incumbent of that office.

As for more, since this thread started with your tale of derring-doo-doo which you claim is true and in which you identify yourself as in the Canadian Army perhaps you can enlighten us as which Canadian unit you served with in the Balkans.  It is getting hard to follow the resume of your "military" service, with so many claims of moving back and forth between the RM and CF.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Still dont want to answer what years you were in the "Canadian Airborne Forces" ?
> 
> Sounds like a simple question to me. I'm puzzled as to why you wont answer that ?



If he doesn't answer he still holds a slim possibility of being legitimate, if he answers wrong (which I have no doubt he would) then he is exposed as a POS poser!


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

He was the lone escapee from the fall of Dien Bien Phu....


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> So which is it, belonging to a Cadre that hasn't existed in 8 years in Stonehouse Barracks, or in West Vancouver?



I have a feeling your head has gone for a swim. The Cadre is attached to Condor,what the hell has sonehouse got to do with anything? You will have to hone your googling skills I fear.

West Van is where my home is.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

..no wait...he and Chuck Norris busted out MIAs in Vietnam...we just missed it in the news


----------



## Teeps74 (16 Jul 2008)

I'm with Staff Weenie there. Lock 'er up me thinks... No good can come of this thread. 

Out.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> I was a Boy Entrant in the RM at Melville.



Would that be Melville Barracks between Chatham and Gillingham?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> He was the lone escapee from the fall of Dien Bien Phu....



Your contempt for the FFL who died there does not surprise me.However,I am impressed that one with the mind and manners of a ten year old even knows of the place.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...he was the first one ashore in the Falklands...right Booty?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Would that be Melville Barracks between Chatham and Gillingham?



Melville trades camp was at Southsea,and formed part of RM Eastney.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...led the raid on Dieppe???


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...he was the first one ashore in the Falklands...right Booty?



Nope, I landed at Ajax.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

..helped train Prince Edward...


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

...it's like leading an ass into a minefield...


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ..helped train Prince Edward...



You aint potty trained yet,you train him.LOL.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Nope, I landed at Ajax.



What years were you employed by the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Nope, I landed at Ajax.



Toronto...?  ;D


----------



## Shec (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...led the raid on Dieppe???



St. Nazaire wasn't it ?  Pardon me, that was Cockleshell Heroes, not Cock & Bull Hero.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ...it's like leading an *** into a minefield...



Yeah,and you are right out in front.LOL


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

What year did Prince Edward grad from RM trg


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Toronto...?  ;D



Right next to the CN tower. LOL.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Ahh so you landed at Toronto Island Airport then...well done!


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> What year did Prince Edward grad from RM trg



He turned it up because, just like you, he couldnt tell arse from quim.LOL.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> He turned it up because, just like you, he couldnt tell arse from quim.LOL.



Why don't you simply answer the question? What years were you employed by the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Ahh so you landed at Toronto Island Airport then...well done!



Nope.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Ohh your stock just went up...nahhhh just kidding.


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Why don't you simply answer the question? What years were you employed by the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?



Booty, PLS!  Answer the question!  I'm sure 2Cdo has asked about 20 times already.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Please answer 2 Cdo's question...


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Why don't you simply answer the question? What years were you employed by the "Canadian Airborne Forces"?



Whats your coin number? :-*


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Booty, PLS!  Answer the question!  I'm sure 2Cdo has asked about 20 times already.



Strike, he won't answer because he CAN'T answer!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jul 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen,
  If the personal insults do not desist after I post this Warnings will be issued. 

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Please answer 2 Cdo's question...



Oh I will, when I am ready.


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2008)

Why is everybody bothering with this poser....kiss him off, just another wannabe... :boring:


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2008)

Maybe if we all ask the same question he will either:
a) Answer;
b) Leave; or
c) Keep entertaining us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2008)

To paraphrase someone wiser than me, continuing this thread appears to me to be "a futile endeavor, like mud-wrestling with a pig — it is a waste of time because you cannot win and the pig enjoys it."

I second the call to lock 'er up.....


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jul 2008)

All right folks, I PM'ed young booty with my coin number, so the ball is now in his court to provide years of service with the "Canadian Airborne Forces". Unti he does respond I will no longer play his game. He is really starting to bore me.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Why is everybody bothering with this poser....kiss him off, just another wannabe... :boring:



Sounds like personal experience.LOL.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

Booty,
You lack the morale fibre to answer legitimate questions IRT your alleged service to whatever nation you claim to have served.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> To paraphrase someone wiser than me, continuing this thread appears to me to be "a futile endeavor, like mud-wrestling with a pig — it is a waste of time because you cannot win and the pig enjoys it."
> 
> I second the call to lock 'er up.....



Thats an old scots game.  But as I heard it,the Highlanders enjoyed it more than the pig.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> All right folks, I PM'ed young booty with my coin number, so the ball is now in his court to provide years of service with the "Canadian Airborne Forces". Unti he does respond I will no longer play his game. He is really starting to bore me.


Wasted effort 2 Cdo..I've PMed him twice with nil reply...
Roger that on the boring part....


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Booty,
> You lack the morale fibre to answer legitimate questions IRT your alleged service to whatever nation you claim to have served.



Moral Fibre to you is a breakfast cereal.So dont try that one on.

I will have his number checked and post my answer once I have the info.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jul 2008)

And it’s now a multi national Walt hunt:

http://www.marines-net.co.uk/cpgn2/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=15142#252649

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=48629/start=7880.html

BTW if Booty was on the Underwater Ninja Course he doesn’t come to the reunions, otherwise I’d know him.  8)


----------



## MARS (16 Jul 2008)

> Your contempt for the FFL who died there does not surprise me



Well, your contempt for the CAR (and 2 Cdo) does surprise me



> Another child playing at soldiers.LOL.



Being a Naval Officer, I have little familiarity with the respective skills sets of the CAR, Paras or RM but I have NEVER once heard anyone from the CAR compared to a child playing at soldiers.

MARS


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> All right folks, I PM'ed young booty with my coin number, so the ball is now in his court to provide years of service with the "Canadian Airborne Forces". Unti he does respond I will no longer play his game. He is really starting to bore me.



Got the PM's and you got an answer.LOL.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And it’s now a multi national Walt hunt:
> 
> http://www.marines-net.co.uk/cpgn2/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=15142#252649
> 
> ...



Old info,things have moved on.


----------



## Jammer (16 Jul 2008)

..speaking of moving on...well it's been fun throwing sand in your eyes.
Happy delusions....whatever you are


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> Well, your contempt for the CAR (and 2 Cdo) does surprise me
> 
> Being a Naval Officer, I have little familiarity with the respective skills sets of the CAR, Paras or RM but I have NEVER once heard anyone from the CAR compared to a child playing at soldiers.
> 
> MARS



I fight with what I am issued. I have no contempt for the Canadian Airborne Regiment (Disbanded). Canada did though.


There is a first time for all things.As Navy you should know this.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ..speaking of moving on...well it's been fun throwing sand in your eyes.
> Happy delusions....whatever you are



Well, you know what they say about kids let loose in a sandpit.LOL.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> As Navy you should know this.



I'm Air Force, are you going to tell me what i should or shouldnt know as well ?

Anyways....dates for the airborne ?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Moral Fibre to you is a breakfast cereal.So dont try that one on.



Feeling superior are you ?


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm Air Force, are you going to tell me what i should or shouldnt know as well ?
> 
> Anyways....dates for the airborne ?



As Air Force even more so. Do you recall the Lancaster at TO? Do you know where she is now?

Once the coin number is checked and I have the info back I will post as I have already said.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Do you recall the Lancaster at TO? Do you know where she is now?



I do, I was looking at it last month. And the relevance this has to do with establishing your credentials is.......? :


----------



## Strike (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Do you recall the Lancaster at TO? Do you know where she is now?



Sounds like you know (of course) and want to tell us, so why not just spit it out as we sit here with baited breath wringing our hands.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> As Air Force even more so.



I doubt you know anything about that subject. Served in the RAF as well ?




> Do you recall the Lancaster at TO? Do you know where she is now?



Never spent a whole lot of time in TO so i have no idea.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Feeling superior are you ?



Oh, grow up will you. I thought more of the Air Force than to make petty quips. 

If you expected me to take the hits without fighting back then you were onto plums. I don't like bully's,on the net or off.


----------



## Booty (16 Jul 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I do, I was looking at it last month. And the relevance this has to do with establishing your credentials is.......? :



Fuck All frankly. I am intersted because of two things.. 1, My father flew Lancs out of Finningly. 2, As a kid I flew one sitting on the pilots lap.

I want to look her over if she is still on the go as I am going to visit Henley and I want some pics to take with me.

As for credibility,who gives a shit what internet people think, I certainly dint. Its kinda sad if one does.However,behave like an arse and I will treat you accordingly.

The people who matter are those who know one in the real life.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jul 2008)

Enough.

Locked.

Booty, the ball is in your court to establish your credentials if you want to continue posting at Milnet.ca and be taken seriously.  This thread has not been a good introduction.   Any attempt to simply continue this endless and senseless banter will be deleted and warnings issued.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Booty (17 Jul 2008)

Ok, at the bloody piss-off insistence by  Towards_the_gap  I can confirm that MOD Droitwich has no record of his stated service as given to me by PM.

Not by any means my preferred post, but by the idiot that bust-my-ass by  requesting it.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

prove it.

I will provide current SN to mods who no doubt can confirm it via DIN. And will post discharge cert when I scan it later.


----------



## Booty (17 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> prove it.
> 
> I will provide current SN to mods who no doubt can confirm it via DIN. And will post discharge cert when I scan it later.



Whatever, now go back to sleep.eh.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Ok, at the bloody piss-off insistence by  Towards_the_gap  I can confirm that MOD Droitwich has no record of his stated service as given to me by PM.
> 
> Not by any means my preferred post, but by the idiot that bust-my-ass by  requesting it.



What is good for the goose is good for the gander.  Cough up your Service Number or Coin Number or stop trying to use this site.  Posers are just too easy to point out, especially when they offer nothing but bravado and absolutely no substance.  Guess where you sit right now.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

Despite my earlier warning to him that there was NO MOD DROITWICH, and that army records are held in Glasgow, he insists on this charade.

http://www.veterans-uk.info/service_records/army.html


Funnily enough this is where I received my discharge certificate.

Plenty of people on here can confirm my identity and credentials, including my current RSM. So please, prove your credentials.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2008)

Well Gang,

A few issues need to be resolved.

A few friends from the other side of the pond have been invited to add some input.

If you have anything relevent to add, please do so....

Let's keep it civil  

http://www.arrse.co.uk

www.rumration.co.uk

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> prove it.
> 
> I will provide current SN to mods who no doubt can confirm it via DIN. And will post discharge cert when I scan it later.



You can PM it to me ... and I shall confirm it for you right now on my handy lil baselined CFSS Mims ... 

No worries, he has apparently been unable to "confirm/verify" anyone who has sent him their particluars ... apparently that access to info he has is ... uhmmm ... not so good.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/uk/land+selloff+nets+mod+2bn/1831947

Army Medal Office sold off as part of rationalisation of Defence Estates


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2008)

Re "MOD Droitwich"

http://www.peterluff.org.uk/record.jsp?type=release&ID=51



> *DROITWICH MEDAL OFFICE CLOSURE* MONEY PROBABLY WASTED - OFFICIAL
> 
> *26 August 2005*
> 
> ...



http://www.circlecity.co.uk/wartime/addresses/army_medals_office.php



> The office at "Droitwich Spa" has now moved to the new address below. It holds details of most campaign medals issued from the 1920s and is the authority for questions concerning entitlement to current campaign medals. The Office provides two main services:
> 
> 1. Issue of medals to those entitled persons who have never received them.
> 2. Replacement of medals under certain conditions for entitled personnel.
> ...


----------



## xena (17 Jul 2008)

The chaps on arrse are having a field day with his photos.


----------



## Jammer (17 Jul 2008)

I can't believe it's still here...like an open sore that won't heal


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> The chaps on arrse are having a field day with his photos.



You know Vern will misinterpret that statment 

dileas

tess


----------



## xena (17 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> You know Vern will misinterpret that statment
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> The *chaps* on arrse are having a field day with his photos.



Puuuurrrrfect!!  >

Oh BTW ... T-T-Gap ... is good to go; like there was ever any doubt.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

I think we've flushed him.....back to 'garelochead' and the 'Joint Training Force Cadre'.


The sad thing is this loser will be in a bar somewhere telling people he was first off the landing ship in the falklands....

...and the gullible civvies will believe him....

...and think he must have been the landing ship judging by the size of his combat jacket


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

BTW, big thanks to vern!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Jul 2008)

....and now its at 20 pages. Good thing the other Mods have more patience than I.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> BTW, big thanks to vern!



Not letting me upgrade your rank though to go with that promotion you got ... I'll get that for you from work tomorrow ... buy one of your troops a beer.

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ....and now its at 20 pages. Good thing the other Mods have more patience than I.



You may here-to-forward, call me "Your Fluffiness".  >


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ....and now its at 20 pages. Good thing the other Mods have more patience than I.



Oh let us have some fun with our new pet....

dileas

tess


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's still here...like an open sore that won't heal



...or the accident scene we know is creepy to watch, but can't take our eyes away from?  Guilty as charged....



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You may here-to-forward, call me "Your Fluffiness".  >



And you thought the CHAPS line was open to naughty misinterpretation!  >

Now I'm falling victim to the atmosphere of the thread!!!!


----------



## Jammer (17 Jul 2008)

Don't fight it...it's easier to assimilate


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jul 2008)

Roger vern...as long as I get the backpay!!! ;D


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Now I'm falling victim to the atmosphere of the thread!!!!



Yes, one huge & overwhelming joke it is, isn't it?


----------



## Strike (17 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yes, one huge & overwhelming joke it is, isn't it?



Well, when you see stuff like this on the profile, it's hard not to laugh.  The irony of it is overwhelming (emphasis mine):



> *There are those who can talk a good Service. Then there are those who can prove it.*..... A direct translation from the old Roman...... As true today as it was then....... *Look into the man and not the internet post*.....for there you will find the truth.


----------



## the 48th regulator (17 Jul 2008)

Oh Booty.....come out come out where ever you are....

No need to PM such nasty love letters to me sweet heart.

Come out to the forums and play with the big boys and gilrs.

 :-*

dileas

tess


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2008)

"Holy mackeral" on the profile......  When does the insanity end?



			
				Jammer said:
			
		

> Don't fight it...it's easier to assimilate



Resistance is futile, right?


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jul 2008)

op:


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh Booty.....come out come out where ever you are....
> 
> No need to PM such nasty love letters to me sweet heart.
> 
> ...



Nah, he hasn't PMd me for a while now!!  >

LMAO


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2008)

Royal Marines.......Canadian Airborne Forces........Vancouver........BBJ......Is that you?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

Like a moth to a flame, here I'm drawn here for some reason...and look what I found...

http://www.youtube.com/user/Canadian2Para

http://airborne-marines.ca/

The plot sickens...er, thickens... The "Airborne-Marines" appears to be some sort of Airsofter walt-fest...judging by the photos and the "training programme" posted.  Interesting weapons...


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Like a moth to a flame, here I'm drawn here for some reason...and look what I found...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Canadian2Para
> 
> ...



Eureka!!

From the first link:



> Interests and Hobbies: Horses,*Motorcycles*,Land Rovers, Boats, SCUBA.
> Movies and Shows: Das Boot
> Music: 1970s -1980s
> Books: Flying Maggie's Drawers.
> Website: http://airborne-marines.ca



Booty,

Posts pics of chaps ... and I'll freakin' decide.


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=38856

Re the comment on the pic, 





> winning and loosing


???


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=38856
> 
> Re the comment on the pic, ???



"loosing" as in "noosing" perhaps?  8)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2008)

Wow I never met a Brit from that generation that continuously butchers the Queen's English as bad as booty does.... :

I wonder how many of these pics he lifted from militaryphotos.net


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

A case in point, from Booty's "Airborne-Marines" site:



> "It would be disingenuos not to remind the viewer that most other Countries have Commando units,being either Army, Airborne, Marine or a combination - some wear "Red"others a "Green" Beret.However ,in the end, the First was the First and always will be."
> 
> Capt.R.Blair-Crawfurd.Airborne:Marines:JTF2.CA



 :rofl:

Is "Blair-Crawfurd" (sic?) you, Booty?  What's with the JTF-2 business?  Were you posted with _them_ too?


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2008)

And he's still logged in AND active...but obviously not on this thread.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

From Booty's site:







"Marine 7 Squadron" indeed....I smell "Airsofter"....  Apparently this is "2nd Lt Martin.S.Jones of the Airborne Marines "

How interesting...  :


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2008)

And anyone who knows ANYTHING about the beret knows it's MAROON!  Red is for MPs.  Please!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Wow I never met a Brit from that generation that continuously butchers the Queen's English as bad as booty does.... :
> 
> I wonder how many of these pics he lifted from militaryphotos.net



Well if he would stop using potty words in PMs, maybe he can tell us what life is like in mummies basement, unless he is prepping for a weekend ex...






_Land ho, I think I see a crate of Lion bars all cammed up, bring up the Bren gun and give me cover from those Stags...._
dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

:rofl:

Who changed the thread title!!??

You owe me a keyboard!!


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

Well now get this:


_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you don't know the first rule in battle then it proves what I have always guessed, and Droitwich proved. You know frig all about fighting for real.Why not admit it then I could guide you towards the real life.

I am not trying to be superior, far from it, I would just like to pass on the real life if it keeps some of our guys alive._


Yes booty, you're right. Helmand wasn't real enough, I better learn from you.

This, by the way, was after a long string of PM's which, after I consistently asked for any service history, he resorted to calling me craphat and challenging me on the 'first rule of combat'. 

Better get my butt to Vancouver to learn some real fighting techniques ......


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

Like 10 pounds of crap stuffed into a 5 pound bag!!!!
All the fastex clips are needed to keep the fat in check.....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Who changed the thread title!!??
> 
> You owe me a keyboard!!



Guilty


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2008)

Are you guys kidding me?

2 days, 22 PAGES and this thing isn't locked up yet or even trashed?

At least it's in radio chatter


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Who changed the thread title!!??
> 
> You owe me a keyboard!!



Make that two keay boards, a Screen, and a beer!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed - it's walt hunting at it's finest!!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Are you guys kidding me?
> 
> 2 days, 22 PAGES and this thing isn't locked up yet or even trashed?
> 
> At least it's in radio chatter



We invited the lads from ARSSE and RUMRATIONS to have a chew from some of this gummy , chewy grit.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Are you guys kidding me?
> 
> 2 days, 22 PAGES and this thing isn't locked up yet or even trashed?
> 
> At least it's in radio chatter



We're trying to set a record is all.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Wow I never met a Brit from that generation that continuously butchers the Queen's English as bad as booty does.... :



Booty: Using the spellchecker.

I wonder what special skill that will install him with?..........................."I have not yet begun to fight!"......yea, I wrote that.

"I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears and sweat,"...yea, wrote that too.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Booty: Using the spellchecker.
> 
> I wonder what special skill that will install him with?..........................."I have not yet begun to fight!"......yea, I wrote that.
> 
> "I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears and sweat,"...yea, wrote that too.



Oh he is firing off a miriade of love letters to me...finally used the spell checker when he could not spell "Mummy".

No matter how much I ask him, he won't come out from his hiding place under the bed.

dileas

tess


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

Be an "Airborne Marine"!!!  Buy their crap!

http://www.cafepress.com/military_ca

How 'bout this lovely coaster:







or a lovely hat?


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2008)

I guess I'm just pissed airsofters have more money to spend on cool kit than me.
Their pictures are cooler too.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just pissed airsofters have more money to spend on cool kit than me.
> Their pictures are cooler too.



Good thing i'm in ASW. Not too many posers or imitators in our world. Nobody sits around their living room wanting to play "Awefully Slow Warfare" or kids saying "boy it would be awesome to spend the afternoon doing doppler tracking"


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

yeah tell me about it. and I bet it never gets broken/burned/blown up/run over/shot/torn up, under the barrage of BB's.

thankfully he's given up PM'ing me (for now)


yoo hoo, walter?? where are you? we'd love you to come back on this thread and justify your crap!


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Good thing i'm in ASW. Not too many posers or imitators in our world.



That's okay...I still think you're cool.  Bleh, I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> That's okay...I still think you're cool.  Bleh, I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.   ;D



Aww......she likes me   :-*


----------



## blacktriangle (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just pissed airsofters have more money to spend on cool kit than me.
> Their pictures are cooler too.



For the record I still think you're cool.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

anyone received any incoming from el walto grande lately? he's been a bit quiet, but I've been prodding him to have a look on here again, just so he has no doubt he's been rumbled.


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

I just rcv'd one a minute ago...he's lurking, but afraid to re-engage.
Must be out of belt-fed tripe....


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jul 2008)

Anyhow - I hate to be the parade-rainer, balloon-popper, taking candy from the baby guy, BUT

the thread was unlocked mostly to allow booty and his doubters to sort things out - civilly. When people are indeed posers, it is much more satisfying to me when they are systematically dissected and discredited. This thread is not much different than this one

Radio Chatter or not, the Forum Guidelines apply.

Thanks.
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

Muskrat, I'm not sure that there's a comparison between the feeding frenzy on the thread you linked to and this one. 

In the other instance, _ad hominum_ attacks were directed against an external person who had/has nothing to do with the site and the tone got out of hand.  Indeed, she was attacked for her opinions, not anything she'd done here. 

On this thread, there is a feeling that we - the horde - have been deliberately misled and lied to.  Indeed, there is overwhelming evidence to suggest that this is the case.  Worse, the original post was directed at newer members of the CF and prospective recruits.  Because of this, there may be value in "outing" this particular walt - as long as there is a trail of evidence - and I believe there is plenty - and "attacks" aren't personalized.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

Furthermore, some of his pics indicate he may work with cadets.

Which of course in of itself is a noble thing, however if he is telling stories like the one that started this thread then I would be worried, and would not want my son being taught ANYTHING by him.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Humble friends,

Not to mock, humiliate, nor insult and/or attack,but to press on with the obvious.

I reside in the popcorn gallery, awaiting the meltdown of a one time poster and what appears to be a poser. 

Cadres and P Coys and Canadian Airborne Forces, good bloody gawd, at least he said he has no Australian experience.

op: 

Happy days to all, and enjoying a warm winter's day

I remain,

OWDU


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

She won't even come out a play...


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

OWDU...
Wait for it...She was the last Digger off the beach at Gallipoli


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

he's pm'ing me still, I'm trying to prod him back into the light to face the crowd.


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

Good luck...I have been as well but she dosn't have it in her...


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

Well folks,

I will say this.  It is still late over on the other side of the pond, so we must be patient until the lads get online and offer some insight on our fellow Ninja soldier.

Until then, we are just playing his game. 

So Booy, let us both stop the love letters back and forth via PM, and wait until your fellow Marines show up, and prove us wrong.

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Booty said:
			
		

> Nope, I landed at Ajax.



Fellow doubting members and guests,

Pardon my bloody french.

Oh my f**king gawd (censored as not to insult   !

People like this try to cheapen those who actually were there, and most importantly those who gave their lives and have been wounded (not by a paint ball) not only back in '82, but today and since then.

Personally its a true shame, and to impersonate real veterans, well, its beyond words, shy of disgusting.

We've given this guy an audience, its obvious what the truth really is.

We know.

He's playing us, 23  24 pages!

Time to lock this up, and move on.

Its is his reputation, not ours, and he really doesn't give a toss anyways.

If thats him in the pic, he should truly be as embarrassed as much as I would be if my mum had caught me  'pulling' it  :-[ . Perhaps now he is been busted, he is wetting that adult nappy he is wearing under his DPMs, ha!

Crap on, Mr Booty. We've got more time standing at the urinal in the Mess after a few beers than real TI you have served. 

Regards still from a lovely day here.

Snickering cheaply in the dark corner,

OWDU

EDITed for clarity and spelling


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jul 2008)

> On this thread, there is a feeling that we - the horde - have been deliberately misled and lied to.



I have a feeling that most of you can make your case without the prodding, taunting and baiting. My BSM had a knack for making me feel like a tiny worthless piece of shit without ever raising his voice. I suspect most of you have acquired similar capabilities over the years. My comparison to the other thread was mostly in regard to the mob mentality and lack of control. I never said not to discount him; I never said to "be kind to posers". I never locked the thread. I gently reminded people to observe the site guidelines, in spite of my own personal views of the member in question.

Thanks.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Fellow doubting members and guests,
> 
> Pardon my bloody french.
> 
> ...



Oh no my friend.

Locking would be his way out.

Let us out the chap, when his fellow Marines show up.

Guys like this breed people like BBJ.

Remember, he did kill some stags in the Balkans, and served in the Falklands.

dileas

tess


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jul 2008)

> We've given this guy an audience, its obvious what the truth really is.
> 
> We know.
> 
> He's playing us, 23 pages!



And there you have it. Thanks, OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh no my friend.
> 
> Locking would be his way out.
> 
> ...



Too right mate, if anyone can track this mongrel, PM me with his telephone number, I'll bloody ring him, I have no shame, and nothing to prove, but maybe his Mum should know what he is doing while she is in the sewing room  ;D


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury........he's gotten back to me:

_So here it is,FACT! Got it? FACT!

Royal Marines (Boy Entrant), QOR of C, Royal Marines, 44 SADF, Royal Marines, ROTC._


Well, I don't know about you but that all seems plausible :

I won't post the rest, it was the usual 'let's meet up and I'll teach you some manners'.


----------



## danchapps (18 Jul 2008)

Wow, what a great way to turn a crappy day into great fun for the whole family. This has been the best laugh I've had in a long time. Thank you Booty for making my day, just wonderful to read all that was here.


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jul 2008)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great way to turn a crappy day into great fun for the whole family. This has been the best laugh I've had in a long time. Thank you Booty for making my day, just wonderful to read all that was here.



Bittersweet, there was a perfectly good movie on TV that went unwatched because off all the excitement in here.  Curse this damn dirty thread!


----------



## danchapps (18 Jul 2008)

I was watching Hamburger Hill on my laptop when I decided to look further into this thread. I had to turn it off because I was so enthralled by the reading, plus I was laughing so damned hard I couldn't the movie anymore. I'm going to have a great sleep after this one, my brain hurts from reading so much. I love how the numbers went from about 7 registered and 35 guests to about 10 registered and 59 guests, I'm glad I'm not the only one loving this!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen of the jury........he's gotten back to me:
> 
> _So here it is,FACT! Got it? FACT!
> 
> ...



Still no dates, service numbers, campaigns or deployments. No names of aquaintences or anything to prove his protestations or clarifications. Pretty amazing no one here (and there's more than a few) from the Queen's Own has recognized or vouched for him.

Anyone here could post a list of units, it doesn't mean they served with them.

It proves nothing. 

DO NOT send him anymore personal info by PM. SN, SIN, Units and names. He's using your info to fill his private bank, to use later on, to substantiate his faux indentity and poser profile.

Two words - IDENTITY THEFT


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Men, ladies and Mr Booty,

Personally, I find it hard to comprehend that a 'professional' (term used loosely) soldier with all that TI and experience would behave in such a dishonourable manner.

Its the INet, and I do not believe him for a second.

OWDU's jury still says poser/impersonator.

Time for a CC and ginger  ;D

OWDU by squads, to my bar..... NOW!

Peace - Love - Harmony - and all things warm and fuzzy,

Gone-Con

OWDU


----------



## Love793 (18 Jul 2008)

This guy reminds me of a guy that kept hanging around at a Op Connection event a couple of weeks ago. About 55, really out of shape, claimed to be a PPCLI MWO, straight off roto, Spec Op Combat Medic. He was telling similiar stories, mind you he got his out the Globe and Mail and National Post, rather than every "inside the special world of (insert unit here)" book. Sad very sad.


----------



## Blue/GreenJob (18 Jul 2008)

Sounds like a good part of it is total TRIPE, as for the photos...RM Cadets definitely, if you look closely there seems to a be a generation missing, i.e the 25 to 40 year olds, a good chunk of the terminology is utter twaddle, looks like your chap has had limited service and probably got binned early, the rest of his career, well for one thing the RM officer statement "we have no service numbers" is utter KAK! The RN supplies ALL "Top End" admin for the RM! 

Sensible question now......What would Mr.Booty have on his Dog Tags then? 

As for service as a RM cadets officer, well, anybody can do that, same with all the cadet forces in the UK

Any terminology used can be picked up via Google and i'll bet he's searching madly for "Boat House" colours right at this minute,plus the service numer thing...AArse has and extended list with dates, so the info for "Walting" is there!

As for me, I spent some time in the RAF and some with the Artillery, did nothing special except Historic Aircraft/Crash Recovery and a bit of Jaguar Squadron stuff (RAF) and a bit of Airportable/OP/CP (Artillery) but I KNOW a WALT when I see one!


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Locking would be his way out.
> 
> Let us out the chap, when his fellow Marines show up.



Like we can't bet a loonie on THAT outcome....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2008)

Blue/GreenJob said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good part of it is total TRIPE, as for the photos...RM Cadets definitely, ------------------------------------------------------------As for me, I spent some time in the RAF and some with the Artillery, did nothing special except Historic Aircraft/Crash Recovery and a bit of Jaguar Squadron stuff (RAF) and a bit of Airportable/OP/CP (Artillery) but I KNOW a WALT when I see one!



B/G Job,

Welcome to the forum & thanks for your input.


----------



## Blue/GreenJob (18 Jul 2008)

Thank you for the welcome, I was looking for an introductions page,but so far no luck, worked with the RCAF (at the time) when I was on Jaguars a couple of times, decent chaps all round and FAR more "Grounded" than our cousins to the South of you. 

Plus bringing CF-104's to the heart of Norfolk was a great experience, especially the last "Beat up" before they went home!  ;D

I picked up this topic from AArse and as i'm a keen member of the "Waltenkommando" there it only seemed right that the infringment of sanity that involved one of "Ours" is broached on here that I would offer a wee bit of info/support to the cause, mainly because "Walts" do really make me quite sick, they are at the very least claiming something that is NOT theirs and at their worst they are soiling the memories of the guys who did the job in the real world and lost their lives doing it. 

Anyway, less of my waffle, thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

From his PM to TTG:



> ...44 SADF...



This gets even better.  This is a reference to 44 Para Bde of the South African Defence Force, so we're up to _three_ services now - four if his reference to "ROTC" is to the US version.


Edited to change "armies" to services...I'd never suggest the RM are "Army"!


----------



## Blue/GreenJob (18 Jul 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> From his PM to TTG:
> 
> This gets even better.  This is a reference to 44 Para Bde of the South African Defence Force, so we're up to _three_ Armies now - four if his reference to "ROTC" is to the US version.



Yup, if it was UK it'd be UOTC and also service in 44 parabat would render him ineligible for service in UK armed forces if the timing was prior to the fall of apartheid... 

By the way...you just reminded me of a great story....the ex-wife was working in the toy section of a local department store 15 years ago or so when a customer came in and asked if "Teddy Ruxpin" was in yet?.....Her reply?....."No i've never heard of him, but i'll phone the personell department to see if he's employed here and what section he works on if you want"


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Jul 2008)

Bootylicous claimed my Airborne Coin number that I provided was false and failed to provide any proof of service that he promised. I haven't recieved a PM from him in a couple of days after I told him that he was a poser and would ignore him until such proof was given. While it is fun to read the thread I won't be commenting after this post unless proof of service is provided.

Booty, the ball is in your court.(But I honestly don't expect anything of substance from you)


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Jul 2008)

Also, brilliant thread name change! I had to actually read it before I realised it was Bootys inane rambling. ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> DO NOT send him anymore personal info by PM. SN, SIN, Units and names. He's using your info to fill his private bank, to use later on, to substantiate his faux indentity and poser profile.
> 
> Two words - IDENTITY THEFT



Instead, just send the first 6 digits of your SIN number to me ... and I will tell you what your last 3 are ... and ergo if you're legit. <--- true story.

(BTW -- I thought those identity theft commercials that ran a couple years ago ... were almost as neat as this thread!!)  <---not such a true story.


----------



## Spanky (18 Jul 2008)

Recceguy filled me in on this thread last night.  Sorry I missed this train wreck.  At least he could have a future in the writing of cheesy fiction (if someone checks his spelling).  I actually ran his story through some plagiarism checkers and nothing came up.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Damn the things you miss when you take the D9er out for dinner.

B/G welcome aboard. 

Teddy I caught the 44 reference too. Guess he was watching Blood Diamond on DVD last night.  Anyway Vern can you get me a new keyboard and a XL doubkle double, I just had another accident about 5 pages ago.  :'(


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2008)

God so much happens when I'm gone to bed now. (Not in the dirty way either ;D)



Love the new thread name as well!
:rofl:
-Deadpan


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

Been following this classic walthunt from this side of the pond ! What a legend ! The photos showing so called military vehicles have been ripped to shreds here in the UK. UK military vehicles do NOT have tax discs or MOT (test) stickers in the window. I am well known in the UK, used to run the largest off road driving site in England, someone will know that distinctive Defender on the Landrover forums I frequent. Wait out for an answer along the lines of "it's guy who works at Burger King down the road from me" 

Won't even start on the weapons, made better ones when I was 6 ! 

Some of the photos are of Garelochhead, even the Gulf photos, just lifted this from a UK CCF (Combined Cadet Force) website;

"The cadets also take part in an annual inter-detachment competition "The Sir Steuart Pringle Trophy Competition" held at CTCRM over a weekend in October. This involves a team of eight cadets from each detachment competing over two days of military tests, in order to enhance their knowledge and find the best detachment.

The highlight of the cadet year is the Annual Training Camp in Scotland each summer. Based at Garelochhead this twelve day exercise tests every aspect of the cadets training and is a challenging and rewarding experience for all!"


I think it's safe to say this tool is an "adult" instructor with some truth issues going on ! Maybe mummy did too much LSD in the '60's ????


----------



## Bane (18 Jul 2008)




----------



## hauger (18 Jul 2008)

I've been semi-reading, semi-skimming through this.  One thing I don't know (sorry for the naievity), but what exactly is a WALT?  I'm guessing it's a poser poster, but is there an acronym here or was there a historic poster named "WALT" that did an epic job of posing?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

hauger said:
			
		

> I've been semi-reading, semi-skimming through this.  One thing I don't know (sorry for the naievity), but what exactly is a WALT?  I'm guessing it's a poser poster, but is there an acronym here or was there a historic poster named "WALT" that did an epic job of posing?



WALT comes from Walter Mitty

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Mitty


----------



## hauger (18 Jul 2008)

thanks.  I figured it was something like that....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2008)

12minden said:
			
		

> Been following this classic walthunt from this side of the pond ! What a legend ! The photos showing so called military vehicles have been ripped to shreds here in the UK. UK military vehicles do NOT have tax discs or MOT (test) stickers in the window. -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------The highlight of the cadet year is the Annual Training Camp in Scotland each summer. Based at Garelochhead this twelve day exercise tests every aspect of the cadets training and is a challenging and rewarding experience for all!"
> 
> I think it's safe to say this tool is an "adult" instructor with some truth issues going on ! Maybe mummy did too much LSD in the '60's ????



12minden,

Welcome to our side of the pond. We appreciate your input in outing this poser.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

I think this thread has truly set a precedent, in multi-national WALT hunting....talk about your coalition of the unbelieving.


No further PM's from him, since I bade him goodnight and thanked him for the fun. He was still sticking by the claim that 'MOD Droitwich' had no record of my service, and that he had phoned CFB Petawawa from an ROTC, MoD phone (in Vancouver no less ????) who had never heard of me.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

To our Cousins,

Thank you for coming aboard and helping us out.  As with BBJ in the past, we will work together once again to flush out the Wlats that converge on our humble homes

Again, cheers!

dileas

tess


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

Recceguy, many thanks BUT the pleasure is all mine  Walthunting should be an Olympic sport :skull: 

I'd welcome a visit from Booty, I only stay over the water from Garelochhead. I reckon if he lent me one of those rubber band guns I could snipe him from here sat on the toilet !


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2008)

Maybe we need to put up a Poser/Walt Gallery on our respective forums to show how pathetic these wannabes are.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Jul 2008)

This guy should post the same thing on lightfighter.net;  I bet he would be banned by now on that form  ;D


----------



## fuelgit (18 Jul 2008)

Hello, I have joined this site for this 'WALT' thread

By way of introduction I am UK Army Reserve (TA) both RE and RLC since 1985. I Have been following the thread in the UK ARRSE forum. I have served in Iraq and Afghanistan recently like many of the UK serving military. Cut and pastes below from 3 messages I posted for your consumption.

***********************************************************************************************************************
Thu Jul 17, 2008 7:34 pm 

I have reviewed the picture, and no I don't work at Ashchurch !

It is possibly a crew cab 110 with purpose built body not your commonal TUM nor is it a Rapier 127 (normally has winch on front) Mil Spec LR's have a front towing pin in middle of front bumper and illegal civi plate appears to disguise. Front index plates are to one side on mil LR's. Mil Spec Normally aspirated LR's of the period 87-91 had a spare tyre on the bonnet. Roses are not screw in type...

images.google.co.uk/im...n%26sa%3DG

the Plate appears to be J432MOD or J432NOD. DVLA lookup dosn't identify as a LANDROVER.

But it was civi registered (tax disk and MOT sticker in windscreen). 

I know MOD rents Trg Areas to airsofters and other groups for revenue 
generation. 
_________________
"On becoming soldiers we have not ceased to be citizens."- - Oliver Cromwell's Soldiers ("Humble Representation") 

*****************************************************************************************************************************
Thu Jul 17, 2008 8:59 pm 

ROE says as military we are instructed not to attempt to identify exact wpns systems types other than to a generic category, i.e. hand gun, long barrel wpn, anti- armour weapon etc.

Closest wpn in look/profile is Thompson Sub Machine gun (WWII vintage) with M1 carbine type para folding stock(WWII vintage). But this is very crudely made.

Odd things....

Rear Iron sights missing, sighting system not right?
No flash eliminator?
No curve in magazine suggesting a feed problem if it was real? 
Furniture on forestock poor, fingers would get burnt on high rate of fire
Missing ejection port (or right hand covering it as he is a right handed firer?) 
Folding stock swivels on top of wpn and not on side or below

Possible blank firing semi auto pistol at rear of Wpn, I can just see pistol rear sight and hammer?

This one is interesting. Home made me thinks.....It just doesn't look right...

Fake or Paint ball? but WALT..... yes 
_________________
"On becoming soldiers we have not ceased to be citizens."- - Oliver Cromwell's Soldiers ("Humble Representation") 
*****************************************************************************************************************************
Posted: Fri Jul 18, 2008 12:33 pm 

and I thought the UK banned fox hunting....

I have caught up with the CA and Rum Ration threads as linked earlier.

SITREP:

Three new pictures have appeared on the CA web site overnight.

Titled 'Gulf' and 'G1' and ‘B assault group 3’

forums.army.ca/gallery...ewsIndex=1


forums.army.ca/gallery...ewsIndex=1

forums.army.ca/gallery...emId=38916


So fuzzy pictures prehaps order are now order of the day....

My take....

They still look like cadets! Just what is the canoe doing there? Looks like a commercial freighter in the background and the picture taken in some kind of Estuary aka Scottish shoreline?. There is now an Iron Sight SA80 in view (probably the Cadet GP variant) No RIB, Raider or RE Work Boat present? Perhaps it was canoe disembarkation? The same beach profile, shore clutter and weather pattern is featured in both pictures. The fireman’s lift picture titled G1 is of course a training practice of some kind. 

No comms antenna present (could be trailing wire like on PRC 351 though…)

'Scottish Coast' , 'G3 Trg cadets' and 'Debussing on Ex 'may be more appropriate titles for these.

The Airportable Land Rover is a hard top variant as used by RM in Norway (Our TA RE UK based unit got issued one in the late 90’s, we back loaded it because it was petrol Artic based one, was of no use to us and had hosepipes, tin foil type stuff everywhere along with no room because of the battery box as it was an FFR.) I also like the wpn handling drills on passing a wpn over complete with hand in pocket, sloppy! It also looks like the same home made wpn initially analysed earlier in this thread.

Well the shoreline isn't the Shatt al Arab for sure.....So which part of the Gulf is it. Can we have a MGRS loc or a Google Earth link anyone.

Ultimately it should be the RM who validate or discredit, They have the knowledge and the depth here. 
_________________
"On becoming soldiers we have not ceased to be citizens."- - Oliver Cromwell's Soldiers ("Humble Representation")


----------



## In_my_day (18 Jul 2008)

Gents, good afternoon.  Please excuse the intrusion but as you will be aware this thread has an "international following"!!  I did register the other day, wrote a post but was beaten to the wire by the thread being locked.  Without wading through the whole thread again, being very aware that my credentials are no more apparent than his, please accept from memory the following;
1.  In the time frame of this saga all RM new entrants, OR and officer, have joined at CTCRM (previously ITCRM) Lympstone (standfast juniors, see below).  The only reference I have to Melville in 1965 is as the home of the Pay and Records office.  Additionally I am unaware of any age limit, stated as 17 1/2, for joining. I and many thousands of other Junior Mnes joined at 16.  Juniors used to join at RMB Deal, then move to CTC after 3 months IIRC.
2.  Historically RM officers did not have Service or Regimental number theirs being for administrative purposes only.  This changed a while ago. The N prefix is the RN identifier for RM officers.  This system has been ratified in recent years, ie the V female officer prefix has gone amongst others.  ORs used to have Divisional numbers identifying where they joined, Chatham (CHX?), Portsmouth(POR?) or Plymouth (PLY).  These changed maybe 35 years or more ago and the current P0XXXXXA system came into use.  Those with the old style numbers  (possibly below 18XX ) changed to the new format.  Rejoins did get new numbers if the gap between leaving and rejoining was over a certain time (I don't know what but I know guys that have been in both camps)
3.  The M & AW Cadre left Condor over 20 years ago.  It moved to RMB Stonehouse, was then subsumed into BPT and was eventually reborn as the ML training sect.  This has subsequently evolved and has moved to CTCRM.
4.  In this context I have never heard of the RM JTI.
5.  In all my (too) long service I have never *r* never heard a Royal Marine refer to a sentry duty as a Stag.  If memory serves this would include my training team that had served variously since the early 60s.  The word watch would be used in other circumstances ie a radio watch.
6.  Other than those who shall not be named I am unaware of any major RM "bayonet" involvement in the Balkans until Kosovo.
7.  In the late 70s the Corps was in dire straits as far as future employability, there had been a lack of investment in AW and even less practise.  The Forces as a whole were suffering under a financial moratorium and as a young marine even I was aware of the threat to our existence.  HOWEVER at no time do I recall, at my pondlife level, any real talk of amalgamation with the Para Regt.  As an aside, RM personnel are exempt from having to do P coy in order to complete the BPC.  Given the nature of P Coy, and the kudos that goes with completing it and the inevitable sense of superiority of those who are PARA I just don't see 2 PARA doing it again.  Question posed on Arrse. 

Hope these points are relevent, as you would hear on this side of the pond, why let the truth stand in the way of a good dit!! 

My regards to all those who have, who are and who will serve alongside UK forces and especially those that have paid the ultimate price.  The response from the Canadian public to these returning warriors is an example that unfortunately is not followed elsewhere.

IMD


----------



## Towards_the_gap (18 Jul 2008)

If he does have a public position of trust (ie with RM cadets as it would appear)...there are some similarities to this:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1033306/Soldier-quits-Facebook-claims-serving-SAS-killing-100-people-exposed-lies.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2008)

fuelgit & In_my_day,

Welcome and thanks for the contribution to Booty's coming out party.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2008)

It's nice to see some of the old dogs getting exercise.  ;D
This fellow really brought out the detectives, I'd almost think Booty was a senior army.ca member just having some fun. He's clearly RTFO.

Lots of new 1 day old "ya this guy sucks!" posters, I trust the mods are keeping an eye on ISPs to avoid the usual.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2008)

Starting to enjoy the nature of this thread.....






Welcome to new posters/readers from across the Atlantic!


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Jul 2008)

Like the dozen + others lurking, I've been following this thread for the last few days;  I've got to say, it's been pretty funny...  I love a good roast, especially when the meat is so fatty.  The line of BS coming out of booty makes my bowels quiver with a sort of sympathy squit.  I honestly can't believe he has gone on so long with this after being repeatedly torn down by people who have actually been where he pretends to have been and have done what he pretends to do on his weekends.

I've chuckled away at this thread for the last day or so, both at home and at work... I was actually sad when it was locked up for that short while and was hoping it would be reopened for some more fun...  but during that brief down time, I went back and re-read his original post and almost became physically ill.   If that what he thinks combat is, he needs to give his head a shake. And I think I could name quite a few people who would be more than happy to help him shake it.
The fact that he thinks that tripe will "help" troops fight actually pisses me off... even more so when people who have been there and done that for real are here telling him to 'shove it'. 

Why do these people do this?  What is he trying to gain?  and if he is legit, why doesn't he prove it with solid evidence?

WHY?

I just don't understand these god damn poser clowns...  Is it for the beers in the legions? the 'respect of peers'?  the glory?  'cause, I gotta tell ya, I would gladly give up any of that to have the shrapnel out of my body, a good night sleep without pills and all my brothers back... and I know there are a lot of people on this forum who feel the same.  The fact that he's trying to glorify all of it for some sick gain makes me want to punch kittens. 




Now that I've vented a bit, I'm just going to go back to lurking.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2008)

If anything, Ive learned more about service numbers in one read than in the past twenty years of service ...  

Unfortunately if the guy had his facts wrong before, he's got a lot of info on how to sharpen up his story now.


----------



## Blue/GreenJob (18 Jul 2008)

In_my_day said:
			
		

> Gents, good afternoon.  Please excuse the intrusion but as you will be aware this thread has an "international following"!!  I did register the other day, wrote a post but was beaten to the wire by the thread being locked.  Without wading through the whole thread again, being very aware that my credentials are no more apparent than his, please accept from memory the following;
> 
> (Edited to remove bulk of post, but all points would be more or less IMHO "Gospel")
> 
> ...



Nice to see someone with a reasonable amount of authority on the subject I_M_D 

Has Mr.Booty decided that it's far too hot in the veritable "Kitchen of Unmasking" that is this thread? 

If so i'd like to introduce you to a "Walt" of the most pathetic variety, Master Micheal Golden late of "2 Para" (I think not!)http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Pte_Golden it's now a dead post  apparently but would make hilarious reading if it wasn't so pathetic!


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> It's nice to see some of the old dogs getting exercise.  ;D
> This fellow really brought out the detectives, I'd almost think Booty was *a senior army.ca member just having some fun*. He's clearly RTFO.
> 
> Lots of new 1 day old "ya this guy sucks!" posters, I trust the mods are keeping an eye on ISPs to avoid the usual.



WTF are you insinuating!!?? I've "posed" before, but not in this manner!!  >

I'm a lil bit freakin insulted he couldn't even ante me up a chaps pic. Hmmmm, perhaps one of the new members from accross the pond can provide new stuff for my album ...


Oh ... this thread is awesome btw ...  ;D


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

It would appear that even though Booty is still lurking, he has blocked my attempts to PM him...too funny!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> WTF are you insinuating!!?? I've "posed" before, but not in this manner!!  >
> 
> I'm a lil bit freakin insulted he couldn't even ante me up a chaps pic. Hmmmm, perhaps one of the new members from accross the pond can provide new stuff for my album ...
> 
> ...



Gents,

Be aware, as you try to out the Walts, Vern mission is to out the lads in chaps and have them take pictures.

Be aware be very very aware!

dileas

tess


----------



## Staff Weenie (18 Jul 2008)

Alright Vern - I'm gonna have to call you out on your 'posing' - post pics and we'll let you go!


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I just don't understand these god damn poser clowns...  Is it for the beers in the legions? the 'respect of peers'?  the glory?  'cause, I gotta tell ya, I would gladly give up any of that to have the shrapnel out of my body, a good night sleep without pills and all my brothers back... and I know there are a lot of people on this forum who feel the same.  The fact that he's trying to glorify all of it for some sick gain makes me want to punch kittens.



You want to punch kittens?
That's horrible.


----------



## xena (18 Jul 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> WTF are you insinuating!!?? I've "posed" before, but not in this manner!!  >
> 
> I'm a lil bit freakin insulted he couldn't even ante me up a chaps pic. Hmmmm, perhaps one of the new members from accross the pond can provide new stuff for my album ...
> 
> ...



Just so the guys from Arrse know, even though we have to keep all our posts clean here, ArmyVern is probably the strongest contender to be our equivalent of MDN.

Hey, who wants to make the introduction?   >


----------



## RHFC_piper (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> You want to punch kittens?



Sometimes...

No matter how hard I try, and no matter how much I say I want to, I can never bring myself to actually do it...

They're my Kryptonite...






But, booty, if you keep up this charade, I _will_ punch this kitten... (not really)




			
				Flawed Design said:
			
		

> That's horrible.



I know... I'm garbage.


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Jul 2008)

Yoo hoo Booty, where are you buddy? This thread is missing your infinite wisdom and strength. C'mon back and school us poor, ignorant saps. :warstory:


----------



## 2 Cdo (18 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> It would appear that even though Booty is still lurking, he has blocked my attempts to PM him...too funny!!!



I just tried to PM him with an invite to his coming out party and found that I too am blocked!


----------



## Shec (18 Jul 2008)

Too bad we can't PM him his appointment as Honourary Colonel of the Boy's Own AirborneMarineForceSouth AfricanPara SpecialBoatServiceMessKitRepair Battalion (Ranger)


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

I think the reason there are so many new posters, poms like me included, on this thread is it's generating lots of interest on ARRSE. 

This walt looks like he's in the UK so under the terms of the Geneva Walt Convention we get to help "out" him.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jul 2008)

Atleast you're not punching puppies. Cats aren't really THAT important 

This kinda reminds me of that fellow on here a while back who eluded to being JTF but wouldn't come out and say it. Remember that dork? All his Deeds not words *taps side of nose* crap.

I STILL think Booty is Infidl6 or someone having fun  ;D


----------



## Blue/GreenJob (18 Jul 2008)

Oh dear!I just tried to invite him to an "Unmask the masquerader party" it appears that ALL private messages to Booty are blocked.........isn't that similar to sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting "LALALALA!! I can't HEAR you!!!"?  ;D

BTW "Punching Kittens" is that to make sure they are not used again on the return trip?

But then again, I've never seen a Seal out Night "Clubbing" either!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I STILL think Booty is Infidl6 or someone having fun  ;D



Naah I6 can conjegate verbs better


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Gents,
> 
> Be aware, as you try to out the Walts, Vern mission is to out the lads in chaps and have them take pictures.
> 
> ...



Especially if you are in a Russian Theatre/Band..... ;D


----------



## Teeps74 (18 Jul 2008)

Holy cow, go away for a bit to actually, you know... Work. AND I MISSED ALL THIS!!! None of you called me?!

You are all off of my Christmas card list!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2008)

12minden said:
			
		

> This walt looks like he's in the UK so under the terms of the Geneva Walt Convention we get to help "out" him.



My IP trace is stopping in Edinburgh.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Holy cow, go away for a bit to actually, you know... Work. AND I MISSED ALL THIS!!! None of you called me?!
> 
> You are all off of my Christmas card list!



We can't help the fact that you have to work during summer leave  >


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2008)

I was blocked from PMs as well........


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2008)

No wonder new posters get a jaded view of this site.  A new member merely wanted to post his experience in one of the many trouble spots on this planet, as a heads up to new recruits.  A public service in my book.  The hostility displayed here beggars belief, and I, quite frankly, am appalled at this shocking display by senior members of this site.









Now shove over, and pass the popcorn, it's getting really good.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Sorry I was off registering at an SADF forum to see if he pops up there, what did I miss?

BTW stop picking on and scaring the Brits joining us here. They may retaliate and make us eat their breakfast.


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

I say, steady old chap ! What's wrong with a good old British breakfast fry up   better than grits or is that your US brothers ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jul 2008)

MMMMmmmmm.... fried EVERYTHING... sometimes I get so homesick... anyone know if you can get Pukka Pies in Canada?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Having eaten a traditional English Breakfast on more than one occasion (actually eaten is probably the wrong word as it implies voluntary ingestion), I’ve figure out how the British Empire came to be. Hundreds of years ago thousands of young Englishmen were willing to brave thousands of miles of travel in decrepit vessels on cruel seas only to land on barren and often hostile shores where they had to toil for generations to build something. They did this without reservation as it ensures that they would not have to endure English cooking.

Hmm perhaps we have uncovered the reason for booties cyber dementia.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Good thing i'm in ASW. Not too many posers or imitators in our world. Nobody sits around their living room wanting to play "Awefully Slow Warfare" or kids saying "boy it would be awesome to spend the afternoon doing doppler tracking"



We can try for you, but your going to have to pay for the beer and *cases of* liquor it would take to make up a descent story (it may take a long time  8))


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

Whilst I do not wish to start a war with our Canadian brothers (and sisters), i will not back down from you casting dispertions on our cuisine, well food. Have you seen how many fat people we have in the UK now ? They don't pop to France to get that fat you know. My other retort would simply be 

"Maple syrup and Buffalo bugers !" 

I suppose we have to amuse ourselves until booty (is that booty as in ar$e ?) graces us with his presence. Unless he's scared of course...................................


----------



## Teeps74 (18 Jul 2008)

British cuisine?! Well, bangers and mash is not too bad. I love me fish and chips. But for the love of god, lining the bottom of a haybox liner (food warmer, not sure what you guys call them) with toast, then piling on the greasy bacon, and then eating the toast afterwards (true story Royal Green Jackets, great guys)... Whoa....  

There is a lot of great food to be had over there... Just not when us troops are the ones making it I guess. 

 ;D


----------



## 12minden (18 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> British cuisine?! Well, bangers and mash is not too bad. I love me fish and chips. But for the love of god, lining the bottom of a haybox liner (food warmer, not sure what you guys call them) with toast, then piling on the greasy bacon, and then eating the toast afterwards (true story Royal Green Jackets, great guys)... Whoa....
> 
> There is a lot of great food to be had over there... Just not when us troops are the ones making it I guess.
> 
> ;D



Haybox are called Norgie's over here. You can't beat a good range stew or all in breakfast out of a norgie, just remove the bit of chef's finger if you are veggie !


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Jul 2008)

Burp.

I hope you all realize that Booty has probably pushed the anglosphere into recession. Consider how much productivity has been lost on both sides of the Atlantic by the members of these three sites chasing his mangy butt through cyberspace. This could get him a honoured place in the Walt Hall of Fame, or is it on Waltapedia?

edited for spelling.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> British cuisine?! Well, bangers and mash is not too bad. I love me fish and chips. But for the love of god, lining the bottom of a haybox liner (food warmer, not sure what you guys call them) with toast, then piling on the greasy bacon, and then eating the toast afterwards (true story Royal Green Jackets, great guys)... Whoa....



Gah!!     

'Nutritional food' is an oxymoron there.  

Although I did love the fish and chips...


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2008)

Okay who wants to take bets on when this Boot character is banned?

This is one of the best days so far this summer ;D


-Dead


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> 'Nutritional food' is an oxymoron there.



I thought "British cuisine" was.... (I kid, I kid....)



			
				Deadpan said:
			
		

> Okay who wants to take bets on when this Boot character is banned?



The Ban Pool (c) - love it!


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> The Ban Pool (c) - love it!


Yeah, we'll make money for Army.ca, and get more swag to sell. 

And with all the Brits that are here now their bound to want in for a nice shirt, or hat.



-Dead


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Jul 2008)

We also use, or did when I was a young soldier, the term haybox. I have an old Field Service Pocket Book which explains in gory detail how to put the hay in a hay box. It also explains the British army's approach to field cooking. There are two ways to prepare food: boiling; and frying. The latter, the authors take care to explain, is boiling in hot fat.


----------



## fuelgit (18 Jul 2008)

Has anyone got the link for the 'booty' web site. (External internet site separate from the CA site)

Removed from his profile I think. It was refered too earlier

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2008)

Its not Brit food that bothers me......

The Sr. NCO mess at RAF Kinloss, if you leave your meal unattended for 2 seconds ( getting something to drink) it gets taken away by the staff !!!

Oh and dont try to eat breakfast in any other room than the breakfast room !!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

> Has anyone got the link for the 'booty' web site. (External internet site separate from the CA site)
> 
> Removed from his profile I think. It was refered too earlier
> 
> Thanks




Fuelgit:

I think you're looking for the sites I found and posted here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78063/post-734908.html#msg734908

Cheers,

TR


----------



## Staff Weenie (18 Jul 2008)

Looked over both sites - nothing of any useful substance there - just mindless tripe....


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> nothing of any useful substance there - just mindless tripe....



Well that proves it's his then. 8)


----------



## Staff Weenie (18 Jul 2008)

I can't even find a reference to his favourite book "Flying Maggie's Drawers" - though there is: Ray E. Zink, _The Final Flight of Maggie's Drawers_, Turner Publishing Company (KY), 1998

I read a bit of it, and while it is a historical account, it's not overly stunning.

You'd think he'd get the name of his favourite book right....

Maybe I'm just nitpicking now though....


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Hello fellow members and guests,

Well its just 0640h here on a wintery Saturday morning.

It is good to be entertained so bloody early.

I was just wondering why we are calling him a Walt (AKA W Mitty), as what he is representing is fraud and being an imposter, and a liar.

As far as I am concerned he is a coward, playing a child's game in DPM.

We are being too polite.

The man (?) is a disgrace, and is a true insult to all who serve or have served during peacetime and war.

My blood boils when I see people like Booty who fantasise like this, and try to fool/take the piss out of real soldiers in/on our own ground here especially), but this is overtaken with much humour when they are openly busted. Booty, I don't think has the intestinal fortitude to post again, he will cower in his pathetic corner and lurk/pout as required. There is not a doubt in my mind that he will find another site and try this again.  

He must have some real identity issues with himself. 

On the brighter side, it has been entertaining.


Regards from the Sunshine Coast of Queensland,


OWDU


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

OWDU,
You're killing me with the weather reports there....
However my HLTA is in Dec and I did promise the boss lady a nice trip.....


----------



## fuelgit (18 Jul 2008)

There is some web presence (See attachments) and his internet identity and web tracks are covered well by the use of a third party domain hoster to hide identity.

His internet profile appears to be reducing as a result of this communities input since this morning. 

Given that 'booty' no longer wishes to engage in open forum or private message, these concerns (training children, incorrect cadet head dress, use of unauthorised wpns etc with or without of course MOD, cadet or public liability insurance) needs to be passed up the chain for the Scottish RFCA to review and or investigate as he appears to operate on MOD property. The photo dates will provide an insight in to unit/organisational bookings on the Trg areas/ranges.

http://www.rfca.org.uk/rfca_contacts.htm

The Highland Reserve Forces and Cadets Association
'Seathwood'
365 Perth Road
Dundee
DD2 1LX
Tel: 01382 668283
Email: TA@hrfca.co.uk


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Jammer said:
			
		

> OWDU,
> You're killing me with the weather reports there....
> However my HLTA is in Dec and I did promise the boss lady a nice trip.....



Hey Jam, 

Fair dinkum, it is winter (but a tropical one). Its about 12C right now, and will top out at about 23. My pool is about 18C, too bloody cold, but I am planning a polar swim and BBQ soon.

Meanwhile at the Batcave, two weeks and one day til I depart for Canada and home.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Teeps74 (18 Jul 2008)

"Flying Maggies Drawers" I found a reference through google. Let's just say, it is in reference to women's underwear (duh) and um, it usually is in reference to the red range flag flown when the range is live. Now, who still uses this term, I have no idea...



> Flying Bravo (Baker): Normally, a signal flown ashore when the firing range is hot, or afloat while handling ammunition or fuel. When a woman is menstruating, she is said to be 'flying Bravo.' The Bravo (originally 'Baker' from the phonetic alphabet) alphabet signal flag is red. Sometimes also seen as 'flying Maggie's Drawers.'



Source

As to a book? Never heard of it. Perhaps it is a book written by a super secret Scuba Recce Ninja and hence, none of us have the clearance to even hear about it... In which case... Oh wait a second, someone is at my door. Be ri...


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jul 2008)

This is sad.  Once people commit to such a large fabricated story, they have no choice but to stick to the lie until the very end.  This thread will eventually end like this...

"I don't need to prove myself to you people, who I've played paintball _served_ with is none of your business.  I have provided all the personal information I feel comfortable with disclosing, so goodbye!"

But thats just my prediction.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2008)

[Insert Random Name] said:
			
		

> I unno, but I found this using the link from that pic of him. And he's playing the victim now.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/25regsas/



The maturity level demonstrated on that site is way down there...   :boring:


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> "Flying Maggies Drawers" I found a reference through google. Let's just say, it is in reference to women's underwear (duh) and um, it usually is in reference to the red range flag flown when the range is live. Now, who still uses this term, I have no idea...



When we were on the range, if there was a miss, a red flag was waved.....called Maggies Drawers... (USMC)


----------



## fuelgit (18 Jul 2008)

I have emailed a Scottish Policeman (TA friend I served on Ops with) for advice and process. 

This has to be delt with professionally and with due process. It is a sensitive matter for all concerned.

It may take some time and this thread will probably wither in due course.

Excerpt below

*****************************************************

......

Here are the links.

This guy is in my  view a faux identity  aka 'Walt'  based on current evidence presented and behaviour.

My concern is the trg of cadets without correct or invalidated insurance, incorrect head dress, incorrect wpns, and authority to publish children’s pictures etc.

This may be an air soft club or just an unregulated cadet unit   

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/78063.435.html

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=48629/postdays=0/postorder=asc/start=7900.html


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

Some more google-fu int...  It appears that our Walt had previously posted on a Spanish-language music site.  While the thread is gone, it lives on in Internet heaven...  ;D



> *Yeah? Tell that to ... ( 20 hours ago by Canadian2Para) *
> Yeah? Tell that to those who send the guys to fight them. As for me, I will fight, and have fought, for my buddies and myself.
> The US? I have defended those colours also, as have many other Canadians and Brits.
> Just remember this,if it takes war to defend your right to condemn it and burn your own flag then do not condemn those who fight to give you the right to do so.
> A wise man once said " A true patriot is one who can condemn a government in peace but support it in time of war"





> *Now you speak of ... ( 16 hours ago by Canadian2Para) *
> Now you speak of things that have no relevance to the Military defence of a nation,only to the fight itself.
> In which case,speaking as a professional, I will leave that to the amateurs.
> If you want to understand Canadian and British Military humour read "Flying Maggie's Drawers",itmay just broaden your horizons.
> As for the Argentine Marines,they were quite happy to do likewise when they got the chance, kick Brit ass that is.And they did it exceedingly well.LOL.



There may be more on YouTube...


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Hey TR, the guy has issues, eh.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (18 Jul 2008)

Sure enough...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_snL4ApPmsI



> Canadian2Para (7)
> We walked back to our positions laughing and spent some time talking to the captured Argie Marines about the charge who laughed just as loudly as we did at their conscripts lack of balls.
> 
> We gave them cigarettes, rations and water. We even shook their hand in farewell as they headed off to the rear.
> ...



Issues doesn't describe them OWDU...Now he's a Falkland's vet too...


----------



## Shec (18 Jul 2008)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Sure enough...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_snL4ApPmsI
> 
> Issues doesn't describe them OWDU...Now he's a Falkland's vet too...



Hey Jammer, 

you called it back around page 16 Bud, he* was  * in the Falklands.   We'll stilll need to confirm that it was as the first man ashore or not


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jul 2008)

Shec said:
			
		

> you called it back around page 16 Bud, he* was  * in the Falklands.   We'll stilll need to confirm that it was as the first man ashore or not



Theres doubt about that  ???


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

I'm sure he was...I was flying a Pucara on a recce. I even have the shots from the photo pod that was slung underneath my bird....


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2008)

If I'm reading this right (courtesy of the Google cache)
http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:4xm3zGRGto8J:www.bollywoodsargam.com/video_todayfeaturedvideo.php%3Fblockbustermovieclip%3DsnnwjoToN-8---latest-Das_Boot_-_Original_Movietheme_(1981)_featured_hollywood_blockbuster_video.html+Canadian2Para&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=15&gl=ca



> Comment from Canadian2Para
> I was making tribute to the crew of U33 which I dived on. She was sent into the deep by a Canadian Corvette.
> Posted on: 22nd June 2008



I can't tell if someone using the same handle either:
1)  claims to have done some scuba diving around the sunken boat, or
2)  claims to have been on the U-33 during the WW 2.

Curiouser and curiouser....


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> If I'm reading this right (courtesy of the Google cache)
> http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:4xm3zGRGto8J:www.bollywoodsargam.com/video_todayfeaturedvideo.php%3Fblockbustermovieclip%3DsnnwjoToN-8---latest-Das_Boot_-_Original_Movietheme_(1981)_featured_hollywood_blockbuster_video.html+Canadian2Para&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=15&gl=ca
> 
> I can't tell if someone using the same handle either:
> ...



Good find Tony.

I am just wondering what year he climbed Mt Everest in, and also if he has a bar to his VC  ;D

Cold XXXX Golds,

OWDU


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Jul 2008)

Ok then mods, who is responsible for this then?  ;D
http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/28238


Rank:  O Grade Instructor. Canadian / UK Joint Training Force Cadre (s) 
Unit:  Mountain and Arctic Warfare Cadre - IC ,Zulu Troop. 
MOC:   
Mil Exp:  Royal Marines..... Canadian Airborne Forces* (but I have only really read SoF once) * 



And this:


There are those who can talk a good Service. Then there are those who can prove it...... A direct translation from the old Roman...... As true today as it was then....... Look into the man and not the internet post.....for there you will find the truth. *(and in my world the sky is a nice shade of pink and everyone wears furry bunny slippers for tea)*


----------



## Burrows (19 Jul 2008)

And I think we can put this to rest now - considering Booty is probably off conning some poor African Prince out of the 1,000,000,000 Turkish Reichsmarks his deposed father left him that he now needs to get out of the country before the ninjas invade.  Continuing discussion without any new material is a) silly and b) wastes the bandwidth on this here internets.

If Booty sees fit to come back and back himself up with credible proof as he was asked; we can open this thread up again and he can have his say.
OR
If anyone has anything they feel is useful and not just another jab, (no matter how well deserved), the post can be added to this thread.

Both of these may be accomplished by sending a PM to any member of the Directing Staff.  

Kyle Burrows
Army.ca Staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Aug 2008)

Hello Folks,

Please be wary of any of the following members from ebay;

canadian_osprey

rotc_imtg

Don not allow any personal information to be viewed by the above member, and only do so at your own risk.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## skruface (10 Jun 2009)

First, if this is not in the correct forum, I apologize.  Could a moderator place it in an appropriate area?

One thing I have found on the internet that absolutely disgusts me is when people take it upon themselves to portray themselves as CF members to impress the great unwashed masses on the internet.  Imagine, to my surprise, while in on a discussion board for a videogame I play, that I find that someone if claiming to be "a JTF-2 Stryker" who has been "a Seaman for 8 years".  

Now, as if these claims were not ludicrous enough, they we accompanied by the photograph of a CF member.  Know, I KNOW no actual JTF2 member is going to violate OPSEC and identify themselves on the internet, and I thought to myself, having spent some time in the reserves many years ago with the Royal Winnipeg Rifles, that I knew this guy from somewhere.  I was wracking my brain to figure out from where...his pics was in Cadpat AR, so it was long after my day...and then to my horror I realized I recognized it from a slideshow that I had worked on for Remembrance Day.

For the sake of reference, I have included screenshots of this person's claims:











Then I realize that the picture I had used from my powerpoint had been taken from this article:  http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/07/02/friendly-fire.html

Clearly, this person is, IMHO, the lowest for of low.  It disgusts me that Pte. Costall gave his life and this asshat is waltzing around and sullying his name and reputation by using his photograph.  Is there anything, legally, that can be done about individuals claiming to be CF members?  It made me SO angry to see this that I've been fuming for hours.

Any advice/knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## Long Sword (10 Jun 2009)

I can't think of any legal thing to stop that. Even if there was one, it probably wouldn't be worth the effort to take this guy to court over it. Can't you contact the website's administrator? Most forums have a terms of use agreement against things like this. Even if they don't, it won't make him popular, so just call him out. Post that you know he's impersonating a dead soldier, and post your proof.


----------



## 40below (10 Jun 2009)

In real life, yes. 

On the Internet? No, and I say that not just as a Constitutional lawyer but as a Navy SEAL and Victoria Cross winner who is also a three-time Miss Hot College Student pageant winner. 

Not to say you can't make someone's life miserable who is doing it, but going into detail would breach Mike's TOS...


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2009)

Besides being a criminal offence what this idiot is doing is just disgusting.  Perhaps if you could provide us with the website we can refer it to some people who specialize in outing these sorts of Walts.  This guy's claims are pretty preposterous, but most Walts tend to be that way.  No one falsely claims to be a Cpl for life in a Svc Bn, they all want us to believe they are JTFunderwaterscubaninjasnipers!


----------



## chris_log (10 Jun 2009)

At the end of the day there's little you can do beyond 'outing' him online and hopefully making him scurry back from whence he came. 

There ARE legal provisions to prosecute people for impersonating a CF member etc, but I see that being a rather hard case to make in regards to someone posing online. 

Don't let it get to ya, life's too short.


----------



## skruface (10 Jun 2009)

http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=24.0
His comment appears on p. 12

I thought that there might be something in the Criminal Code of Canada about impersonating members of the CF?  I'm not personally knowledgeable enough about the CCoC to be able to find it.

*edit* perhaps Section 419?


----------



## danchapps (10 Jun 2009)

Oooooooo, I smell a Walt hunt!


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Jun 2009)

Just out him. Make sure you link to other sites that have the picture hosted in its correct context. Others will pile on soon enough.


----------



## Long Sword (10 Jun 2009)

Let me rephrase my post.

What he is doing might be technically illegal, it's not serious enough for the court system to care. Kind of like how the Police rarely pull someone over for driving a single kilometer over the speed limit. Impersonating a CF member (if it is a crime) would probably only be taken seriously in more extreme cases, like if a civilian falsified a military ID and acquired a uniform so he could wander around a base, or to solicit money for a bogus military charity.


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Jun 2009)

A while ago I was cruising in the hood with my hommies when I noticed a skid wearing a cadpat ensemble, crappy mk III cbt boots, complete with shaved head and goatee....sitting on a curb outside a convenience store. Tunic undone, no head dress, boots not properly bloused... I directed my one partner in crime to pull over the mystery machine so I could tactically question the creature. He told me he was in the CF, from a unit in Vancouver. When I specifically asked him to state what unit, he said he couldn't tell me because it was classified...


----------



## 40below (10 Jun 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> A while ago I was cruising in the hood with my hommies when I noticed a skid wearing a cadpat ensemble, crappy mk III cbt boots, complete with shaved head and goatee....sitting on a curb outside a convenience store. Tunic undone, no head dress, boots not properly bloused.



Sounds like he must have been working in HUMINT.


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2009)

So, for $hit$ and giggles I decided to look into some of hi latest posts...



> Come up to Canada. My tour ends October 8th, which means you could all come to my birthday!
> 
> Seriously, Saskatoon would be an awesome place for it.



6 June 2009

http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=1060;sa=showPosts

So he may very well be military and has posted a false pic which could get him in a bit of doo doo if someone can ID him by other means.


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Jun 2009)

40below said:
			
		

> Sounds like he must have been working in HUMINT.



Perhaps, but I think he was working for a much more secret entity...FUMEINT!

I'd go out on a limb and say the only contact that guy maintained was his local crack dealer...


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2009)

Oh boy... it's on full bore!


----------



## dustinm (10 Jun 2009)

> When I was young I wanted to fight in afghanistan as a Canadian JTF2 Stryker due to loss of many of my relatives there. Then I wanted to be a machinist. So I went to afghanistan as a member of the Princess Patricia's Light Infantry unit based outta Regina for 2 years, then went as a JTF2 Stryker for 4 years, now a Machinist in Saskatoon and a reservist out of Dundurn.
> 
> [kindaofftopic] *I think that people who sign up as a reservist with no intention of service, just to get a discount on schooling, are total and complete scum and should be shot repeatedly in the face *[/kindaofftopic]


 (emphasis mine)


http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=3765/post-56111#msg56111
Urgh.

Edit: Added emphasis.
Edit2: 


> Anyone else with military or para-military service? Shout out my friends!
> 2 Years Princess Patricia's Light Infantry
> 4 Years JTF2



http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=6737/post-56899#msg56899

Edit3:

http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=6737/post-58154#msg58154


> 2nd battalion, but got shifted round lots. You'd remember me if you met me. The 6'7'' white haired russian guy with the 6'3 asian. Me and my buddy Harry signed up together and were kept together for the most part. Sadly, I am not really supposed to release any info on my JTF2 Service. Lets see. PPCLI was prolly bout 7 years to 5 years ago (served 2 years then went JTF2)



I think that's enough editing unless I find something particularly interesting.


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2009)

He actually got called out by someone who may well have actually been a Patricia in that thread - and "skillfully" attempted to dodge the question.

I'm picturing Dolph Rundgren (sp?), the 10 foot Russian from Rocky whatever it was...

I thought it was a typo until he did it several times - he referred to himself as "Lieutenant Corporal".

Lt Cpl.  Serious.  You cannot make this shyte up.   Well, actually, apparently, you can.


----------



## ScotiaShooter (10 Jun 2009)

Truly heartbreaking

sorry i dont have much to add to this

RIP Pte.


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2009)

There seems to be some editing of the "What do you look like" thread going on.  Some posts being deleted or switched around.


----------



## dustinm (10 Jun 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> There seems to be some editing of the "What do you look like" thread going on.  Some posts being deleted or switched around.



The "outing" post (with the photo) along with any that directly referenced it were deleted.


----------



## Franko (10 Jun 2009)

Well there has to be a mod in there right now cleaning up the thread.

All of our posts are being slowly deleted...including mine.

Regards


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2009)

One of the offending member's posts said something about him being 6'9".  If he's in the Reserves in Regina (or Saskatoon?) he'd probably be pretty hard to miss.

Let me add that whoever is going around the site and bashing every single post of the guys with "You're an idiot" and "You're a fraud" really isn't helping the cause at all.


----------



## Jager (10 Jun 2009)

being deleted quite fast now... 



			
				Strike said:
			
		

> Let me add that whoever is going around the site and bashing every single post of the guys with "You're an idiot" and "You're a fraud" really isn't helping the cause at all.



Only see one post that's calling him out... Guess the other ones have been removed before I got to see them. oh well, guess the 'mods' are just going to cover it up as was stated by Der Panzerkommandant...


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2009)

Keep at it then.  I emailed the mods myself to express my displeasure.


----------



## Franko (10 Jun 2009)

I'm already talking to the mod in question.

W/O

Regards


----------



## Strike (10 Jun 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> I'm already talking to the mod in question.
> 
> W/O
> 
> Regards



Let him know that we would all like to know what the outcome will be on this Walt.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jun 2009)

Having done an exchange tour with the elite Waltenommando over at our British cousins site ARRSE, allow me to add my 2 sheckels.

Copy any and all incriminating evidence such as the pic shown earlier to shove back down the mouth breathers face after he deletes it and denies ever having posted.

Not that we here at army.ca encourage or endorse such cyber vigilantism of course..... oh is that my union mandated mod off line coffee break coming up in 5...4...3...  >


----------



## Franko (10 Jun 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> Let him know that we would all like to know what the outcome will be on this Walt.





			
				Pacer said:
			
		

> i fully understand.  i served in Bravo co 3-68 armor in Ft carson Colorado, and i too have lost many old friends to the current engagements. while i do not condone such acts as this, i must moderate fairly also.   once we are done sorting things out we will address the rest.
> 
> please tell your mates from the other board to not terrorize this one in defense of fallen commrades, it will just make more work for me and others atm. i do however respect your quick response time



I'm a mod on the other site. Let's just say that tempers are flaring. Told them to wait out as I was talking to you. I hope that will hold them at bay for a bit.

I do, however, hope that this individual is made an example of in full public view. 

Imagine seeing a poser using the photo of your dead buddy as part of his deception.You as a former serving member do know of how this stings.

It's like a slap and a spit in the face.

Regards


----------



## JBoyd (10 Jun 2009)

Cannot find the thread in question, has it been deleted entirely now?


----------



## Jager (10 Jun 2009)

The mods on the wurm site would like us to contain our posts about this to this topic: http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=6737.0



[Edit] wow, I can't type today


----------



## dustinm (10 Jun 2009)

I just sped-read 110 of his 141 pages (still working on it.)

He claimed in various posts he graduated high school in 1999, he says he was in PPCLI from 2001-2002 and JTF-2 from 2003-2007.

Except in another post he says his daughter is in Grade 9 (dated April/09) which would make her 14. Which would mean she was born in 94-95 when he was 14ish. Hmmm.

Edit: He also claims (again April/09) to be turning 29, with a birthday in October, but that he's "always overseas off-duty in July."


----------



## Franko (10 Jun 2009)

http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=6737/post-190012#msg190012

I started to poke holes in his little story....but now it looks like a grape hut hit with 120mm HEAT.

I think this kid is in way over his head and will not be replying to any of the posts.

Regards


----------



## ScotiaShooter (10 Jun 2009)

my hats off to you guys for being so controlled. I may not be a troop but I suppose I can relate as I dont think I could be as calm if for example he claimed to be an emergency worker or used a picture of a dead Firefighter.


----------



## Jager (10 Jun 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> _<snip>_Except in another post he says his daughter is in Grade 9 (dated April/09) which would make her 14. Which would mean she was born in 94-95 when he was 14ish. Hmmm._<snip>_



Though unlikely, my step-son was born when my wife was 14, and the genetic father was 13 at the time of 'fathering', 14 when he was born. Thus its not impossible, just highly unlikely.


----------



## skruface (10 Jun 2009)

ScotiaShooter said:
			
		

> my hats off to you guys for being so controlled. I may not be a troop but I suppose I can relate as I dont think I could be as calm if for example he claimed to be an emergency worker or used a picture of a dead Firefighter.



Well, my understanding is that it's controlled now....but wasn't in the beginning, leading to the board moderators having to delete a whole lot of ill will directed towards this kid.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Jun 2009)

skruface said:
			
		

> Well, my understanding is that it's controlled now....but wasn't in the beginning, leading to the board moderators having to delete a whole lot of ill will directed towards this kid.



Well, maybe he'll think twice about pretending to be a soldier next time.


----------



## Redeye (10 Jun 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> One of the offending member's posts said something about him being 6'9".  If he's in the Reserves in Regina (or Saskatoon?) he'd probably be pretty hard to miss.
> 
> Let me add that whoever is going around the site and bashing every single post of the guys with "You're an idiot" and "You're a fraud" really isn't helping the cause at all.



That was me.  I deleted a bunch of them and their mods got the rest.  Not really my best performance, definitely not Waltenkommando worthy, I must work on my technique.


----------



## danchapps (11 Jun 2009)

Why did I have to go out for supper tonight??? Sounds like I missed a good, fast, old fashioned Walt hunt. I sorta miss those, the last one was really fun.


----------



## bLUE fOX (11 Jun 2009)

I have an idea as to what it means, but what does "walt hunt" refer to?


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jun 2009)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I have an idea as to what it means, but what does "walt hunt" refer to?



http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walts

dileas

tess


----------



## danchapps (11 Jun 2009)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I have an idea as to what it means, but what does "walt hunt" refer to?



Some people like hunting gophers, many like hunting deer and moose, others, they love the time honored tradition of hunting a nice fresh Walt! It's more fun than playing bubble bobble on your coffee break!


Unfortunately I missed this one


----------



## Strike (11 Jun 2009)

I noticed he logged on about an hour or so ago but didn't post anything.  Wonder if he read all the PMs he's bound to have.


----------



## greentoblue (11 Jun 2009)

The whole issue of fakers/walts would be laughable if they just stuck to telling "war stories" in bars.  The problem is when they impersonate real soldiers or actually work their way into positions of influence based on their fake credentials.  In the states, where being a veteran has much higher social and political catchet, the ranks of fakers include a college professor who claimed to have been in Vietnam and created and taught a course on Vietnam built around his fake "experiences"; a veteran's advocate who claimed to a wounded ex-marine and even started his own organization in Colorado; county sheriffs (elected police chiefs); and lowest of all, one fake claimed to have been a Ranger in Iraq who alleged warcrimes - this guy hooked up with left-wing groups, spoke at rallies and made videos that appeared on youtube (real Rangers had great difficulty in pointing out this guy was a basic training failure as the anti-war groups thought they were doing a smear campaign); there are so many fake navy seals that the real ones had to set up a website to expose them.  In Britain one guy went to extremes to pretend to be a Parachute Regiment soldier attached to a reserve unit.  This guy even dressed in a proper uniform in the morning at home before changing in a public washroom before going to his real job.  When his wife found out the truth she divorced him (I guess the fact that he never attended a regimental function never struck her as odd??).  As for the world famous SAS, their RSM from Gulf War 1 wrote that he was actually accused of being a faker in the special forces club after a mess dinner.  His accuser claimed to have met the real RSM the previous week.  In fact, one story that I heard from British soldiers in KAF was that there were 10,000 men in the world who all claimed to have been in the SAS.

If I had any sympathy I would just pity them.  But the damage they do in bringing suspicion on real veterans, casting slurs on serving soldiers and diverting resources from real veterans make them unworthy of any sympathy.  I better stop now before running afoul of the site rules...


----------



## ScotiaShooter (11 Jun 2009)

Very well said Green


----------



## R. Jorgensen (11 Jun 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I just sped-read 110 of his 141 pages (still working on it.)
> 
> He claimed in various posts he graduated high school in 1999, he says he was in PPCLI from 2001-2002 and JTF-2 from 2003-2007.
> 
> ...



Always "off duty" in July huh... could be a Cadet on summer training.

I actually encountered a 'Walt' at a Subway when he tried to get a Mil/Gov't discount... I called him out SO hard when I told him the ID he presented was fake and wasn't even used as an ID in the Canadian Forces (thanks to my Father for his childhood teachings) and the fact that I know a few members of 746 Comms Sqn, KO (Calg) R, and the Cal Highs (whom he was portraying himself as a member) and would more than glad to call one of them to vouche for him.

He responded with "HOW DO YOU KNOW!?" In a yelling/crying voice and left the ID on the counter - name and other info on the card (it basically looked like a 1990's Alberta driver's licence) turned up to be fake too.


----------



## F.I.R.S.T. (11 Jun 2009)

He's probably read the first couple and decided to get his revenge.  > About now, Action Man and GI Joe are probably still taking on the enemy under his bedcovers.  



			
				Strike said:
			
		

> I noticed he logged on about an hour or so ago but didn't post anything.  Wonder if he read all the PMs he's bound to have.


----------



## dustinm (11 Jun 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> Always "off duty" in July huh... could be a Cadet on summer training.
> 
> I actually encountered a 'Walt' at a Subway when he tried to get a Mil/Gov't discount... I called him out SO hard when I told him the ID he presented was fake and wasn't even used as an ID in the Canadian Forces (thanks to my Father for his childhood teachings) and the fact that I know a few members of 746 Comms Sqn, KO (Calg) R, and the Cal Highs (whom he was portraying himself as a member) and would more than glad to call one of them to vouche for him.
> 
> He responded with "HOW DO YOU KNOW!?" In a yelling/crying voice and left the ID on the counter - name and other info on the card (it basically looked like a 1990's Alberta driver's licence) turned up to be fake too.



Oddly enough, a post made several days ago references his tour ending October 8th and yet in other posts he refers to himself being injured, either having his leg "blown off", or at least having it shot at; supposedly this injury prevented him from staying in JTF-2 and led to his becoming a "Machinist."


----------



## bLUE fOX (11 Jun 2009)

Tess,
 Thanks for that link. That has got to be one of the funniest sites I have ever been shown on the internet.
Cheers


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jun 2009)

F.I.R.S.T. said:
			
		

> He's probably read the first couple and decided to get his revenge.  > About now, Action Man and GI Joe are probably still taking on the enemy under his bedcovers.




 :rofl:
THAT just made my morning.


----------



## Redeye (11 Jun 2009)

bLUE fOX, if you didn't discover their wiki, ARRSEpedia, I suggest you give it a look too.  Particularly look up the entry on "Them" and "Cleaning a rifle".


----------



## Jager (11 Jun 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> bLUE fOX, if you didn't discover their wiki, ARRSEpedia, I suggest you give it a look too.  Particularly look up the entry on "Them" and "Cleaning a rifle".



I missed it completly....


----------



## Jammer (11 Jun 2009)

Damn,
Missed the Walt Hunt again


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (11 Jun 2009)

Another topic but I know an old guy who claims to be an Australian Vietnam War vet.  He also claims he was a POW.

As I always enjoy talking to people who made history, I checked the nominal role of war vets - not there.  Then I tried to check a list of Australian POWs and found they didn't have any.

It's just strange - the guy loves spinning yarns.  My father spent over 5 years in the army during WWII including service as infantry in Belgium and Holland and I don't remember him mentioning it to anyone who wasn't a veteran himself.


----------



## Cobrajr (11 Jun 2009)

From the wurm site... anybody able to ID this guy?



			
				flyingmonkey said:
			
		

> I wonder who was in Khalids other picture, the one where 'he' had to stand in a pothole infront of the LAV
> 
> 
> This one:
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

Cobrajr said:
			
		

> From the wurm site... anybody able to ID this guy?



Which one?  All four were in my Troop.  The guy on the left was my GIB.  Give me a name and I can tell you.


----------



## Sonnyjim (11 Jun 2009)

Has anybody sent this guy a PM with the link to army.ca? In particular this subject on him? Maybe he'll really get a feel for how upset people are if he reads their comments.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

He may already be on this site.     :camo:

Back to the Coyote photo and four RCD; two or three of them are in this photo:


----------



## Franko (11 Jun 2009)

I know them as well.       :

It's so funny, going from trying to pass himself off as a Patricia and then a Dragoon.

Now he's logging onto the site, taking a look, then running for cover.

Lame


----------



## Shazaam (11 Jun 2009)

Hey there ladies and gents,

I knew this guys story was a load and a half, but never investigated further.  I baited him with a question, and he evaded..but i never followed up.  I'm not actually PPCLI (my brother inlaw is however), but i study canadian military history.

His posts were hilariously full of garbage, and full of call-of-duty-esque logic.  I'm glad you all came over and tore a strip out of that thread and him.  

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cobrajr (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Which one?  All four were in my Troop.  The guy on the left was my GIB.  Give me a name and I can tell you.



yeah, the quote was pretty hard to read....Greay background and lght black words 



			
				flyingmonkey said:
			
		

> *Apparently, he's the one on the far right*


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

Is that your "Civie Right", your "Army Right", "on the right in the picture", "on the right as they stand in the photo", or whatever?  With a name, several of us can ID whether or not (s)he is legit.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2009)

Duh, it's the guy with the black boots!!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Duh, it's the guy with the black boots!!



......wearing CADPAT and a black beret with a deer on it.


----------



## Jammer (12 Jun 2009)

Yeah...that's the guy...a definite Walt if I've ever seen one........sheesh!


----------



## dustinm (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that your "Civie Right", your "Army Right", "on the right in the picture", "on the right as they stand in the photo", or whatever?  With a name, several of us can ID whether or not (s)he is legit.



I'll point you to: http://wurmonline.com/forum/index.php?topic=6737/post-190468#msg190468



			
				Der Panzerkommandant said:
			
		

> That's so funny! I personally know that guy as he's serving in St Jean, Que right now. I also know the fella on top of the 'yote as he was blown up in an IED blast (he's doing well now) and the other with his arms crossed is another young guy that was in in my troop a couple of years ago.
> 
> I'll give Steve (the guy on the far right) a call and let him know!
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the link.....but:


----------



## dustinm (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.....but:



Ah, sorry! Didn't realize they had that sort of filtering  :-X The thread was locked shortly after that post anyway, without any additional information being posted.


----------



## Cobrajr (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that your "Civie Right", your "Army Right", "on the right in the picture", "on the right as they stand in the photo", or whatever?  With a name, several of us can ID whether or not (s)he is legit.



Well considering I only quoted the orignal post, I couldn't tell yea. But I would assume he is reffering to the right from Camera side, not subject side. But thats all cleared up now anyways.


----------



## Haggis (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link.....but:



That's what happens when you try to visit the 33 CBG web page.


----------



## danchapps (12 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that your "Civie Right", your "Army Right", "on the right in the picture", "on the right as they stand in the photo", or whatever?  With a name, several of us can ID whether or not (s)he is legit.



To add to this, with a name, several of us can find out:
1-where he is posted;
2-his service number;
3-when the last time he had items such as underwear and boots issued to him;
and 4-the size of said underwear and boots.

That is of course if he is in the CF.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

;D  Of course (s)he isn't, so his/her name will not match the photos of people we know.  

We have already seen that (s)he claims to have been posted to Units that did not match the locations (s)he said (s)he lived.

I am sure that if (s)he did produce a S/N that it would be an invalid one.

(S)He likely never had anything issued--it all being purchased at a Surplus Store or on Ebay.

(S)He likely couldn't figure out the size of any of the articles; boots, pants, shirts, jackets, gas mask, etc.


----------



## blacktriangle (12 Jun 2009)

Well obviously you're not going to find Corp. (lol) Kelly Sikorski in the DIN GAL since his pers file was erased 1984 style as soon as he joined the JTF2 Stryker Seamen...


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jun 2009)

At the setting of the sun, we hear the faint whisper of muffled rotors as the Black Helicopters take their positions of surveillance over our target whose electronic devices are closely monitored by CSE and 2 EW Sqn (a super secret, clandestine unit stationed outside a major Canadian City that shall remain nameless).  Silently, with trained precision, stealthy agents of the Crown gather their information on our unsuspecting Walt, building terabytes of databases on his/her activities, creating link analysis to connect all his/her contacts and activities, slowly widening their net of .............


----------



## Redeye (12 Jun 2009)

Actually, it's "Lieutenant Corporal", and in the thread he claimed that rank, he claimed his last name was "Muller".



			
				popnfresh said:
			
		

> Well obviously you're not going to find Corp. (lol) Kelly Sikorski in the DIN GAL since his pers file was erased 1984 style as soon as he joined the JTF2 Stryker Seamen...


----------



## dustinm (12 Jun 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Actually, it's "Lieutenant Corporal", and in the thread he claimed that rank, he claimed his last name was "Muller".



He also claims to have a wife, a daughter (whose alleged given name is different from the name he gives as her username), and at least 3 separately-identified nephews, one with height and weight measurements given.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (13 Jun 2009)

So is a Lieutenant Corporal a NCM, NCO or Commissioned Officer?  
I must Know so I can too achieve this prestigious rank.


----------



## gcclarke (13 Jun 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So is a Lieutenant Corporal a NCM, NCO or Commissioned Officer?
> I must Know so I can too achieve this prestigious rank.



Obviously it's a Commissioned Non-Commissioned Member.


----------



## JBoyd (13 Jun 2009)

Did a bit of searching and came across this old thread

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/18583.0

perhaps this walt also read the same book and believes it is a real rank


----------



## danchapps (14 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D  Of course (s)he isn't, so his/her name will not match the photos of people we know.
> 
> We have already seen that (s)he claims to have been posted to Units that did not match the locations (s)he said (s)he lived.
> 
> ...



All I need is a last name, first name (initials help too), and I can find the service number from that, thus being able to find all the mentioned items, IF in fact they are legit, and I very much doubt Walter is legit. But it gives me something to do when I'm at work


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So is a Lieutenant Corporal a NCM, NCO or Commissioned Officer?
> I must Know so I can too achieve this prestigious rank.



Well, speaking as a retired Brigadier Corporal, I can safely say that it's a made up rank.


----------



## danchapps (14 Jun 2009)

So Kat, does that mean I'm not actually going to make Colonel-Private??? I was ever so hoping to attain that next pay incentive, aww shucks.


----------



## dustinm (14 Jun 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> All I need is a last name, first name (initials help too), and I can find the service number from that, thus being able to find all the mentioned items, IF in fact they are legit, and I very much doubt Walter is legit. But it gives me something to do when I'm at work



"Muller" was given as a last name on at least one occasion, however never in the 140+ pages of posts he made did he mention his first. I suppose he knows a little bit about PERSEC after all  :camo:


----------



## Redeye (14 Jun 2009)

In the post where he put up Pte Costall's picture he claimed he was "Corp. Kelly Sikorski", PPLCI, JTF-2 Stryker, and Seaman for eight years", or something to that effect.



			
				Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> "Muller" was given as a last name on at least one occasion, however never in the 140+ pages of posts he made did he mention his first. I suppose he knows a little bit about PERSEC after all  :camo:


----------



## F.I.R.S.T. (14 Jun 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> "Muller" was given as a last name on at least one occasion, however never in the 140+ pages of posts he made did he mention his first. I suppose he knows a little bit about PERSEC after all  :camo:



Perhaps he had trouble remember which one he was using this time. I don't believe Walts are one-time only offenders.


----------



## dustinm (14 Jun 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> In the post where he put up Pte Costall's picture he claimed he was "Corp. Kelly Sikorski", PPLCI, JTF-2 Stryker, and Seaman for eight years", or something to that effect.




Ah, yes! You're right. Well, excepting that incident (and judging by its lack of an Internet footprint I'm guessing it's a false name) he never gave any other biographical details, beyond his date of birth and family structure.

There are 48 Sikorskis and 74 Mullers in Saskatchewan (including a Kelly Muller...) Perhaps some Reservists should go on a Civil Affairs mission? ;D

Edit: Whoops, accidentally double-quoted.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jun 2009)

Ha I just found a new rank
Was watching "basic up" as youtube suggested it for me.
"Master Seamen Sargent" 
Wonder If He attained this rank?


----------



## Redeye (15 Jun 2009)

I think I'm going to start calling myself a Lance Captain.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Ha I just found a new rank
> Was watching "basic up" as youtube suggested it for me.
> "Master Seamen Sargent"
> Wonder If He attained this rank?


----------



## Otis (15 Jun 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Ha I just found a new rank
> Was watching "basic up" as youtube suggested it for me.
> "Master Seamen Sargent"
> Wonder If He attained this rank?



Was this spoken by someone who knew what they were talking about, or was it a nervous Recruit trying to address or respond to someone? I am listening to the Basic Up video right now and I haven't heard it (yet) but I'm going to be listening for it.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Jun 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Was this spoken by someone who knew what they were talking about, or was it a nervous Recruit trying to address or respond to someone? I am listening to the Basic Up video right now and I haven't heard it (yet) but I'm going to be listening for it.



Was on one of the obstacle course runs after they fall of the bridge thing and the Master seamen asked them if they cant run and yell at the same time
Im on episode 7 now cant remember which one it was, I think maybe 3 or 4


----------



## dangerboy (15 Jun 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Ha I just found a new rank
> Was watching "basic up" as youtube suggested it for me.
> "Master Seamen Sargent"
> Wonder If He attained this rank?


Of course his last name could just be Sargent, when I was in BN we had a guy like that. Got troops all confused when he was a MCpl, then when he promoted to Sgt it just sounded funny.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2009)

As was a Sgt SQ we had whose last name was Major.  Always hilarious on Parade when the OC called out "Sergeant Major!" and he would get two "Sir!" responses.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Jun 2009)

It looks like our Poser friend has decided not to go back to his gaming community as he was last active 11 june. I wonder where else he has been trying to pass himself off as a JTF2 Stryker?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As was a Sgt SQ we had whose last name was Major.  Always hilarious on Parade when the OC called out "Sergeant Major!" and he would get two "Sir!" responses.



Where did Rube go? Knew him as a Corporal.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Where did Rube go? Knew him as a Corporal.



PM sent.


----------



## belka (17 Jun 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> JTF2 Stryker Seamen..



lol.


----------



## skruface (17 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As was a Sgt SQ we had whose last name was Major.  Always hilarious on Parade when the OC called out "Sergeant Major!" and he would get two "Sir!" responses.



Back in the day when I was with the Royal Winnipeg Rifles, we had a Major Anema.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (17 Jun 2009)

My chemistry teacher has a "cool" one, hes a reservist here in the city.
Cpl.Coull
We told him he should have taken the offer he got to be an officer so that he could have worked his way up to Cpt. Coull and Col. Coull


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2009)

My Regiment used to have a 2Lt Hazard.  He would have gone far if he had been able to stick around - Major Hazard for sure - even, quite possibly General Hazard.   Well, maybe not that high - though Major General Hazard possibly.



			
				CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> My chemistry teacher has a "cool" one, hes a reservist here in the city.
> Cpl.Coull
> We told him he should have taken the offer he got to be an officer so that he could have worked his way up to Cpt. Coull and Col. Coull


----------



## Vets Dottir (13 Jul 2009)

Hi folks.

This thread certainly caught my eye as I just went through finding out a longtime online "friend", a Vietnam Vet??? has fed me a crock for years. Another real friend of mine, really US military served, had his red flags flying about some things my "friend" claimed about his service ... end result a lot of email exchanges between me and some real Veterans who I believe have now passed on this situation "to the feds" for a Stolen Valor investigation. I'm thinking he's been gaining things he's not entitled to gain and if so he's in trouble if they catch up with him. I haven't had any updates so don't know where things stand but it's certainly mindboggling to realize this person I thought I knew fairly well ...... well I don't know him at all and suspect his name is an alias too. Not a clue whats real and what isn't about him. I don't get it at all. I certainly don't get his maintaining stories and connetion with me for years as there was nothing to be gained from me that I'm aware of. Strange. And very upsetting to be disillusioned and find out the kinds of lies he told me but very glad I was and know now! He claimed medals, including a DFC *which the DFC site checked and no way us that true, other medals claimed, and other stuff. I gave everything to the vets I had from him and whatever I had and could find out that could possibly help verify and/or ID this guy so had my first experience with outing a poser. YUK ... I never want to go through this again!

Regards this guy this thread is about using a Fallen Soldiers photo/identity (identity theft???)  ... that really stinks big time that he did that, and THAT is an understatement!

Thanks for that Walts link ... that was a total hoot


----------



## dustinm (28 Sep 2009)

To make a long story short, I was in a chat room when I mentioned the Forces. Another user happened to correct me on something (I used the term MOC to refer to the job I wanted, he said it was NOC) and then proceeded to tell me he was a CWO.

Now, this struck me as odd because this was a chat room for teenagers.

Here's the following information I got out of him (and I'd appreciate corrections from those in the know :warstory

- He's 26, been in since he was 16
- Started in Reserves, but is now Reg Force
- Will be "J.Lt" next summer
- Claims that when you're accepted for a job, you _automatically_ get a security clearance, but you have to wait for promotions if they require you to have a higher security clearance(?!)
- Said he made MCpl in 2 years through the Reserves, then CT'd to the Reg Force and was a Sergeant for 2 years in the Reg Force before getting promoted to CWO

Now, when he claimed he went from Sgt to CWO, I asked him how he managed to go from Res to Reg F keeping rank, _and_ skip. He said he skipped WO (but not MWO, I guess?), but that he's a bona-fide CWO.

He also came out with this little gem:



> You do know that even a Pvt in the reserves holds a secret clearance right? TS is the second level sec class, I currently hold a TSEO class. You will get that during your course probably. I am not too familiar with your NOC so I cant really comment



Is it possible this guy is in the Cadets or something? I'm just curious about where he got all this information. 

Is it possible to get CWO in 10 years? Maybe in the Reserves or Cadets or something?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2009)

:rofl:

Oh god i love what people say on the internet 
all tho i dont know too much, from what iv read im pretty sure its alot of BS


----------



## dimsum (28 Sep 2009)

...Just because I'm bored today...

- There is no such rank as J.LT
- Security Clearances depend on what your job is.  You apply for the one you need.
- There is no (well, none that I've heard of) way to make those ranks in that timeframe.  A Sgt-direct-CWO promotion(s) is...unbelievable, at best.

...and he doesn't even spell the abbr. for Private correctly (at least in the CF.)  Now I'll step aside and let the Walt-hunters do their thing   op:


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Sep 2009)

Walts?

Quite frankly why use this word? As they are nothing but liars, imposters and frauds of which I find extremely offensive at best.

Call his bluff.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## dustinm (28 Sep 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Walts?
> 
> Quite frankly why use this word? As they are nothing but liars, imposters and frauds of which I find extremely offensive at best.
> 
> ...



I was acquainted with the term "walt" when, a couple months ago, it was discovered that someone had misappropriated the image of a fallen Canadian Soldier as his own, and was claiming to be a member of JTF-2.

I wouldn't use the word anywhere outside of a military forum, lest I be met with confused looks. I assumed it to be an accepted term (at least it was on the source material, arrse.co.uk.) 

I have a feeling (since it was a teenager chat) that he's just a misguided youth, though I'm sure his antics will end him face to face with a Service Member sooner or later.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2009)

Silly question but how did the term "walt" come in to usage for this type of person?


----------



## Loachman (28 Sep 2009)

"Walter Mitty".

Also, no serving member would use the abbreviation for Pervert (Pvt) in place of the correct abbreviation for Private (Pte) either.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (28 Sep 2009)

Oh haha, well I'll be dammed we looked at the short story "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty" this year in my English 12 class.


----------



## JBoyd (28 Sep 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Walts?
> 
> Quite frankly why use this word? As they are nothing but liars, imposters and frauds of which I find extremely offensive at best.
> 
> ...



 This might help with understanding why they are called 'walts'

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walts


Helped me when I was reading the same thread that Neo Cortex referred to


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Sep 2009)

The origin of the term "Walts" is as posted by Loachman.  It is a term (so far) more in use in the British Forces than ours, but it is growing in popularity (the US guys seem to favour the term "poser" for the same type of individual).

What your particular Walt describes is impossible in today's military.  It may be that he was once a Cadet - maybe.  He may also be an American - Pvt is the US abbreviation for that rank, and they do have Junior Lieutenant's in their forces (Lieutentant (Junior Grade) is, I think, the correct term).  Maybe he's an airsofter - who knows, who cares.

Whatever he is - don't waste your time on him, unless you think he's spouting dangerous misinformation to innocent users of your (unlikely - these idiots rarely know enough to actually qualify as "dangerous")


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Sep 2009)

I know you're right Roy, but it's so much fun poking them with an appropriately baited stick. 



As long as one remembers that the distance between wit and twit is one letter.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Sep 2009)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I know you're right Roy, but it's so much fun poking them with an appropriately baited stick.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as one remembers that the distance between wit and twit is one letter.



Well - as long as you're having fun, I wouldn't count it as a "waste" of time.


----------



## VIChris (28 Sep 2009)

What are the odds of getting the forum and user name out in the open?


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Sep 2009)

An ignominius death to Walter Mitty's (Walts) everywhere: Honour Thieves extraordinaire...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJ2EASH_g0


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Sep 2009)

These are the people I would love to ask to go for coffee.To discuss the stories as they seem like such awesome people.

Then bury them in the basement.


----------



## Kiwi (26 Nov 2009)

So here's a little story in progress for you chaps, I'm currently living and working in Kelowna.  I'd been doing day labouring at a site for a couple of days where I met a guy by the name of Corey.  I introduced myself to him and we started working together loading wood into a waste bin.  We get to talking and I tell him about my recent arrival in Canada and that I had been a Medic in the NZ Army for the last couple of years.  He then tells me that he used to be a Marine.  I assumed that he meant the USMC but no, apparently he was in the 'Canadian Marines'.

The BS meter starts ticking...

This revelation makes me wonder if the little I do know about the CF might be wrong - I'd heard you had the usual trio of Airforce, Navy and Army.  I decide to take the guy at face value and ask him a little about service life.

Over the next two days I'm told that:

He was shot twice in Afghanistan for which he received the 'Medal of Honour'

The Canadian service rifle is alternately the 'M3' on the first day and the 'M5' on the second

He was present for Saddam's execution in early '06, apparently this was held in Kandahar, Afghanistan (History be damned!)

He was 45 minutes away from capturing Saddam but another unit got there first

Canadians were in Iraq (I'm aware that a small amount of personnel were in Iraq but he was talking about an entire infantry unit)

His unit was the '54th' Infantry

Basic training was 23 weeks long

After his 2.5 years service he had attained the lofty heights of 'Gunnery Sergeant'

And various other facts that just didn't seem to add up
Please note:  This is all said with a straight face.  Like anyone I'm not a big fan of being lied to and I especially dislike people lying about military service.

Today I asked him about some of the major inconsistencies with his story, mostly the fact that Saddam was executed in Baghdad, Iraq.  Instead of admitting to lying he continued to assert that he was right and that my sources must be wrong.

NZ has some issues with people claiming false veteran status and medal fraud and I understand Australia has had similar problems.

What are your thoughts on this sort of thing?  Is it relatively common in Canada?  

I've printed off a bunch of reference material to give him, should be interesting.  Will post with the results.

-Kiwi


P.s. A good site dedicated to exposing imposters in NZ and Australia, has some interesting reading: http://www.anzmi.net/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2009)

The guy is a Walt. Most of his 'experience' seems to be from reading SOF magazine with every second page missing. Walk away.............very fast, and don't look back.

Alternately, you can get him to sign up here so we can have fun for awhile. ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (26 Nov 2009)

Sounds like he is pitching an online gaming resume to you.    :


For the entertainment value I would continue to ask this guy more questions.


----------



## gcclarke (26 Nov 2009)

I wouldn't say "relatively common", but yes, it happens. Mostly often on the internet. Actually, it turns out that I've never been in the Navy at all! In fact, I'm still in high school! Muahahaha! My nefarious scheme has gone undetected!

But seriously, it happens, but like you experienced, they're usually quickly found out by those with even a modicum of information / curiosity.


----------



## KnightShift (26 Nov 2009)

I'd be tempted to ask which he spent more time shining - his boots or his tin foil hat?  :nod:


----------



## matt101pwn (27 Nov 2009)

Ask him if his military service was on Call of Duty 4. He probably thought that the game was the real thing..    Like receeguy said- run away!


----------



## Xiang (27 Nov 2009)

He obviously has a wild imagination.. but no actual military experience.  That part should be obvious.

I worked with an older guy a few years back and when I mentioned I was in the military, he told me he was in JTF2 back in the 70's....  I left it at that...  :


----------



## Shec (27 Nov 2009)

Xiang said:
			
		

> He obviously has a wild imagination.. but no actual military experience.  That part should be obvious.
> 
> I worked with an older guy a few years back and when I mentioned I was in the military, he told me he was in JTF2 back in the 70's....  I left it at that...  :



You mean like another comic-book kid who once told me that when he was in the 12th Manitoba Dragoons during the 1950's  the milita regiment was tank mounted armoured airborne, jumping with  Sherman tanks from C-119 Flying Boxcars.


----------



## Xiang (27 Nov 2009)

Yea, along the lines of the super secret ninjasnipercommandojtf2csorrambo


----------



## Rheostatic (27 Nov 2009)

Some jerks need to be exposed as the frauds they are, but in your case I think you should smile and enjoy the "war stories". Then proceed to post them here.


----------



## Xiang (27 Nov 2009)

> but in your case I think you should smile and enjoy the "war stories". Then proceed to post them here.



Or in this case, try to 1up his stories, just to see how far he will take his next one


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2009)

I served with Corey (not his real name, for PERSEC reasons, of course) in the IA Drang Valley of Afghanistan.

We were both wounded in the same engagement, the capture of Mullah Mohammed Omar.  I was shot in the head and died but he was able to save me.  Later, while carrying me up a rock face to the waiting rescue EH 101, he was shot from (in his) behind.  The round exited out his moth, hitting the rotor retainer nut on the last remaining Canadian EH 101, which then crashed on the rocky outcrop above us.  We were able to fight off the Taliban by fashioning swords and spears from the scraps of chopper wreckage until we were Sky Hooked off the ledge by the 160th SOAR and flown direct to Dwyer Hill.

I wouldn't mess with "Corey".


----------



## dapaterson (27 Nov 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I served with Corey (not his real name, for PERSEC reasons, of course) in the IA Drang Valley of Afghanistan.
> 
> We were both wounded in the same engagement, the capture of Mullah Mohammed Omar.  I was shot in the head and died but he was able to save me.  Later, while carrying me up a rock face to the waiting rescue EH 101, he was shot from (in his) behind.  The round exited out his moth, hitting the rotor retainer nut on the last remaining Canadian EH 101, which then crashed on the rocky outcrop above us.  *We were able to fight off the Taliban by fashioning swords and spears from the scraps of chopper wreckage* until we were Sky Hooked off the ledge by the 160th SOAR and flown direct to Dwyer Hill.
> 
> I wouldn't mess with "Corey".



Wimps.  Back in the day, we used our bare hands.


----------



## Gramps (27 Nov 2009)

I had a cab driver in Barrie telling me one evening about his experience as a Tank Driver with the Canadian Armoured Engineer Division in Vietnam in 1969. I loved the story and just kept asking him about it until he dropped me off. It was good  entertainment for the drive between Barrie and Borden.


----------



## Sonnyjim (27 Nov 2009)

I've met a few guys online who have had 'false' military experience and just shrug it off. I've also met people in real life who took a Reserve BMQ course and then quit so they are on the same level as me with military 'coolness' in civi-land. This guy must have some sort of mental disability(joking aside) because to make a claim that preposterous, he must have some underlying mental or social problems.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2009)

Sonnyjim said:
			
		

> This guy must have some sort of mental disability(joking aside) because to make a claim that preposterous, he must have some underlying mental or social problems.



It's diagnosed as an intense lack of self esteem complicated by a predeliction to bovine scatology.


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2009)

The diagnosis I'd give is similar: fecal cephalism.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (27 Nov 2009)

Don't run, guys like this must be cultivated,. Befriend him , encourage him, and then causally drag him out for drinks somewhere that real BTDTs can be found such as army.ca M&Gs. Make sure we all know in advance he is coming so we can prepare suitable questions. 

Don't be selfish share him around Kiwi.  >





Edit for mong spelling/typos


----------



## X Royal (27 Nov 2009)

When it comes to "BS-ing about Military Service" it's not always limited to civilian wannabes but has occurred with serving and former serving members as well. Outing these types is even sweeter. I remember a former reservist who told everyone at a veterans club he was a former member of 1 RCR only to turnout that he was attached to 1 RCR for a couple of weeks for a fall ex. He also claimed to have been trained by The RCR Battleschool for TQ3 before it actually was in operation. He sure had a funny look on his face when I told him I didn't remember him as I was a member of 1 RCR at the time he claimed to have been there.  His beer sure was finished quickly before a fast departure.


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Wimps.  Back in the day, we used our bare hands.



Yeah, well our hands were burned to the bone in the chopper fire.  We had no choice but to use the chopper as a weapon.


----------



## Teflon (27 Nov 2009)

I use to run into alot of these types back in the early 90s when I was kinetic energy sniper with the JTF4 (the guys JTF2 call for when the "shit" gets too deep) and I found that they we're just misunderstood and desperately searching for acceptance, a warm brotherly hug usually help sort them out!  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Nov 2009)

Gramps said:
			
		

> I had a cab driver in Barrie telling me one evening about his experience as a Tank Driver with the Canadian Armoured Engineer Division in Vietnam in 1969. I loved the story and just kept asking him about it until he dropped me off. It was good  entertainment for the drive between Barrie and Borden.



I didn't know Cookie was drivin' cab in Ontario.


 ;D


----------



## Haggis (27 Nov 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I use to run into alot of these types back in the early 90s when I was kinetic energy sniper with the JTF4 (the guys JTF2 call for when the "crap" gets too deep) and I found that they we're just misunderstood and desperately searching for acceptance, a warm brotherly hug usually help sort them out!  :



Teflon, I'm buyin' everything else you said....except the "hug" part.  C'mon.  Get real.


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2009)

There were 2 of them in my Squad in Cornwallis - both ex-Reservists, one louder mouthed than the other.  One had apparently been to Cyprus just recently before his CT, but couldn't tell me which unit he'd been with much less what part of the country he worked (it was 3 VP there at the time).  He even claimed to have worked for a platoon warrant that had a confirmed kill from each of his previous 3 tours there (couldn't verify that one).  He was working on his 4th recourse when we graduated...the other claimed to have done a stint in the IDF Golani Brigade and had some interesting stories from Lebanon and the West Bank - until we got ahold of his carelessly left out security clearance form which said he'd never even left the country, much less served wth a foreign military.  Being he was also only 19 sort of led us to put 2 and 2 together.  One of the quick witted ones in our squad dubbed him  a "GI Jew".

BTW, I'm not slamming ex-Reservists.  I am one myself, as were several other guys I was in Basic with.  We just kept our mouths generally shut most of the time....

MM


----------



## Gramps (27 Nov 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I didn't know Cookie was drivin' cab in Ontario.
> 
> 
> ;D



Wasnt he their CO during Operation Oreo?


----------



## len173 (27 Nov 2009)

My brother ran into one of these morons on a construction site in Calgary. The first time he told it, he had recieved several medals for his combat service in Afghanistan. Later that day he was telling it to a different group in the coffee room, and someone called him out. First it turned into, "well I was going to go to Afghanistan, but I got injured," and eventually it just became, "at one time I considered joining the Canadian Forces" 

I wasn't there, but I have to admit I think there might have been something a little bit off with this fella.


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2009)

I recall my primary flight training in Portage when one of my fellow students insisted we call him "Trigger" because of an incident that happened when he was on OJT in Cold Lake.

Suposedly he's been in the back seat and was given control of the targetting systems and locked on to a commercial airliner.  Sure, that happened, right in the middle of the Cold Lake weapons range where the airspace goes up to 60,000'.   :


----------



## trigger324 (27 Nov 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> I recall my primary flight training in Portage when one of my fellow students insisted we call him "Trigger" because of an incident that happened when he was on OJT in Cold Lake.
> 
> Suposedly he's been in the back seat and was given control of the targetting systems and locked on to a commercial airliner.  Sure, that happened, right in the middle of the Cold Lake weapons range where the airspace goes up to 60,000'.   :




let me just say that i'm not the "trigger" in question here  ;D


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2009)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> let me just say that i'm not the "trigger" in question here



Oh, no worries.  If you were you'd have been spouting off more war stories than your non-operational career would allow.   ;D


----------



## trigger324 (27 Nov 2009)

;D


----------



## Journeyman (27 Nov 2009)

"Trigger" eh? 
Sounds like a 'one-pump chump' who needed a war-story to explain why the girls were calling him that   >


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> "Trigger" eh?
> Sounds like a 'one-pump chump' who needed a war-story to explain why the girls were calling him that   >


DING DING DING


We have a winner!


(No, Journeyman isn't a poser, but his response is classic!)


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (27 Nov 2009)

i am now working construction for a company in Ottawa. Anyways we had this day  labourer worng for us.
He told he  was recruited by  the army...not sure what  army  but he came froma long line of  military  men.
He told me he was asked to join the special forces because of his special skills. He said no because he did not want to go and die in a foreign land. He also told us he could never get his  heavy equipment papers because he did too many  drugs and could never pass the pee pee test.  He was in his 40s and  said that his younger years keep haunting him.

Another clown back home in Renfrew, told everyone at the bar he was joining the army because they  wanted him to join because they  heard he was the toughest guy  around and the army  needed tough guys to send over seas to kill the bad guys.  The catch was he made a deal he could keep his long hair ( we are talking past the shoulder long hair)  hehad to fight the Sgt to keep his hair and he won...what special rules they  make for freaks of nature


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Nov 2009)

It has been my experience that the real tough guys never feel the need to tell people how tough they are. And I would add there rarely is any doubt about their toughness in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2009)

Even though these guys are Walts, I take it as a bit of a complement.  After all, they find it worthy to pretend to be one of us.  So, let them have their day in conversation.  If they try to get special treatment because of it, then draw the line.  If they are trying to impress at work, or are trying to get laid, or whatever, then hey, live and let live.  After all, those of us who know better, well, we know better!


But they are still Walts!


----------



## Kiwi (27 Nov 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Don't be selfish share him around Kiwi.  >



Haha, I might just have to do that.

Some more interesting details of his colourful career for you folks:

The incident where he was shot occurred when he got out of a hummvee somewhere in Afghanistan.  As the story goes a 13 year old boy with an AK-47 shot him twice on the right side of his chest/abdomen.  He then proceeded to shoot his attacker and managed to steel himself against the pain and get back inside the vehicle.

From there he went to Kandahar (he did actually drop that name so it slightly threw me off that he knew a little of the local geography) and underwent surgery.  A month or so of recuperation and he was back to work.

He admitted that he had been dishonourably discharged for disobeying orders.  As the story goes he was working closely with US troops and they had been ordered to complete a particular task.  They then ordered the Canadian troops to do it instead of them (due to its dangerous nature) and when he refused he got kicked out.

All in all he served a non-stop 16th month tour in Afghanistan (apparently that's the normal length of time you chaps do over there).

The thing that bothers me about all this is can be summed up in this statement:

Kiwi: “Would you ever consider rejoining?  Maybe as another trade?”

Corey: “No, I've already taken two bullets for my country.  I've got to think about my kids”

How F**KED is that?  Not content with simply making up pretend war stories he gets on his high horse about how he's made sacrifices for his country and got treated badly by the military in return.

Just to further exemplify this fine behaviour with a dash of hypocrisy: On the bus ride home from the work site he introduced me to a neighbour of his who happened to be riding the bus at the same time.  They started talking about the neighbour's brother who Corey dislikes due to the fact that he lies about going to jail and the crimes he's committed.  As you can imagine, it was hard to keep a straight face when I heard this.

I'd be able to let it go at simply having nothing to do with the guy but he told me that he'd gained a job working as security at a nightclub due to his military service.  I'm going to have a chat with the guy who runs the labour company we work for and ask whether Corey has mentioned military service to him and warn him that all may not be as it seems.  

If I do get a chance to present our 'walt of the hour' with the reference material I've printed off I'll give you all an update.  Hilarity should ensue.


----------



## FDO (27 Nov 2009)

I have to feel sorry for these people. They need to make up stories so their lives seem more than what they have. I have come across several of these people. I usually listen and acknowledge their fantasies. If it makes them feel better about them selves what do I care. I know what I've done and I know what a REAL Vet has done. One thing I have noticed is the real deal doesn't usually just start bragging about what they have done. In a lot of cases the folks that have "been there, done that" don't spout off unless it's in a mess then, the flys open up. 

Sometimes it's just good entertainment to listen. Besides it passes the time if there is nothing much going on! 

Is it right, hell no, but is it fun watching them make fools of themselves!


----------



## Shec (28 Nov 2009)

Kiwi said:
			
		

> The incident where he was shot occurred when he got out of a hummvee somewhere in Afghanistan.  As the story goes a 13 year old boy with an AK-47 shot him twice on the right side of his chest/abdomen.  He then proceeded to shoot his attacker and managed to steel himself against the pain and get back inside the vehicle.
> 
> From there he went to Kandahar (he did actually drop that name so it slightly threw me off that he knew a little of the local geography) and underwent surgery.  A month or so of recuperation and he was back to work.



Do you know if he performed the surgery himself,  perhaps with his bayonet and the needle and thread in his "housewife" ?


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Nov 2009)

Kiwi,

I live in West Kelowna (across the bridge). In July I saw a fairly young guy wearing a one stripe CF uniform with Admin Badges, cloth unit identifier on the epaulet (can't remember what it read, 1 1/2 wide) white gloves. I cannot remember his name tag. As I was going into that same retail store, I went looking form him as my wife shopped. Found him in sporting goods with his tunic jacket off, tie undone.  

I challenged him on wearing an old CF uniform, wearing it incorrectly, etc, etc. He gave me the story how he is authorized, wounded veteran,  he was assisting the local Legion with a Vets funeral, etc, etc. This is all in front of the store staff. I showed him my NDI 75 Record of service card, and told him very firmly he is not authorized to wear the uniform.

I went to the local RCMP who refused to take a report and I made an issue of it at the local Legion. The RCMP said he was probably unstable and to be careful approaching him.

Have not seen him again. Did I prevent him from wearing the uniform? Most probably not. I was not home on 11 Nov, so have no idea if he turned up.

Just my experience.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Nov 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> (No, Journeyman isn't a poser......)


Well, occasionally I try to pass myself off as someone who's shy, humble, non-opinionated...

...but I usually get called on it.   ;D


----------



## Sythen (28 Nov 2009)

My favorite thing to ask guys like that is simply what was their call sign? Its pretty good some of the responses you get


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2009)

Once, I was Cobra-12....


----------



## Haggis (28 Nov 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> Do you know if he performed the surgery himself,  perhaps with his bayonet and the needle and thread in his "housewife" ?



He's not some kind of supersoldier, y'know.  I stitched him up while he drove us back to KAF, full blackout and no NVGs.


----------



## wildfong (29 Nov 2009)

Way way back in the 70's and early 80's, I myself was a reservist HF of C.  I had progressed to the point where during the winter of '81 I  volunteered for a back fill position with 1 RCR for their annual Norway excursion.  It was a 3 month class b posting and CFB London being so close I usually came home if we had the weekend off.  I had been out with some high school buddies and had a few too many wobbley pops so we took the local public transportation home.  When to my suprise in the bus terminal in downtown Kitchener I run into 2 individuals from my unit who had recently completed GMT, ( that's what we called BMQ back then) dressed in old OD combats complete with web gear and knives.  Atop their respective heads Balmorals (sic?) avec cap badges and hackles.  But what was suprising was that upon their epulates one wore Full Col bars while the other had L/Col bars.  They were making lewd comments to passing young ladies, and generally showing their arses.  I quietly walked up behind them and yelled their names.  Reflexively they came to attention and I publically jacked them up and questioned their sanity and integrity.  Informing them that they had best be prepared to answer for their actions.  I brought this to the attention of the unit on individual never showed up to face the charges and was never seen around the armoury again.  The other did 8 months later after I ran into him again and asked him about it.  He hemmed and hawed but I convinced him to be a man and if he had a pair to face the music take your licks and carry on.  Suprisingly enough he showed up and faced the charges.  I do not recall the punishment but it involved alot of extra duties on range weekends at Ipperwash.


----------



## Greymatters (30 Nov 2009)

wildfong said:
			
		

> I do not recall the punishment but it involved alot of extra duties on range weekends at Ipperwash.



Probably doesnt realize how lucky he was for such a light punishment...


----------



## AJC (1 Dec 2009)

I used to like how in the old days, when the Cyprus medal was the sign of a hardened veteren, that every one I talked to had been there in '74. The contingent must have been huge.


----------



## Bass ackwards (1 Dec 2009)

AJC said:
			
		

> I used to like how in the old days, when the Cyprus medal was the sign of a hardened veteren, that every one I talked to had been there in '74. The contingent must have been huge.



I can recall, in the early eighties, a breathless, whispered account of how (recently) a Canadian had blown away a Turk (or maybe it was a Greek) who desperately needed blowing away -with a .50 calibre machinegun. 
And, shortly after that, a Canadian soldier had had his throat slit at a roadblock. 

Us militia guys were all set to head over there and settle (or maybe start) Word War III after hearing that. I can recall telling a girl I desperately admired, how dangerous it was going to be (it didn't work...sigh).

As far as I know now, the story was utterly bogus.
Granted, we did lose some 27 guys over there.


----------



## multihobbist (1 Dec 2009)

The BSing about Military service pisses me off, espicially from those
first year ROTP students who hasn't even been to BMOQ,
not that I've done anything better but at least I like to keep my mouth shut
when I'm not talking to my friends in the unit.
I instinctively told a 19 year old guy 
yo show his bullet wound from afghanistan.
He asked me to talk to him in person in the laundry room and confessed that he's never been over just trying to 
impress his friends and the ladies he want to pick up. I said good luck but don't let me hear about his war again.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Dec 2009)

Telling tall tales about your military service will usually come back to haunt you, IMO.

A good personal example I can think of is when I was getting ready for the invasion (Op Rutter) and one of the guys said "hey, if we pull this off, think of the women that will line up to *welcome us home* and I said..."come on guys, you know how it is.  We can't talk about it.  And, as your Lt-Sgt, you know you don't want me to catch you talking about this after the fact, no matter HOW heroic we all are.  Its just the way it is in the Canadian Heavy Armoured Airborne Marine Corps Army"....

 8)


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2009)

Man, maybe it's too early in the am for me, but I was going to write an electronnic script for Haldol for just now...

MM


----------



## ballz (2 Dec 2009)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> espicially from those
> first year ROTP students who hasn't even been to BMOQ,
> not that I've done anything better



I have never once heard any of my ROTP peers start shooting off about anything military except cadets (*shudder*) and don't believe they deserve any "especially" in this case.

But I do believe 12 BFTs in 2 years would imply a little more than a BMOQ so perhaps you ought to be bragging to them.


----------



## multihobbist (3 Dec 2009)

believe me 12 BFT isn't anything to brag about, it is just a fact that I did them
I got screwed over on paperwork, and somehow my FTP had to look like
me to the Plt.Commander who signed my ftp's report and not mine.

Besides, what BS and war story am I telling from doing training cause i got ****ed over.
Just from 2009, I had
One in January for the company priority being fitness
Feb my FTP was away for just the bft while I was sick for the next week
then my plt commander told me that I'm doing the bft cause I missed it(?)
once in dp1, once in IBTS, once in IBTS support weapons
and it's all thanks to SQ when I never took my boots off in trench that made my right foot numb.. even now...

I hear the ROTP students at my school telling the stories such as "Engineers, Paratroopers, Medic" who were in Afghanistan and how they've been nearly killed by this and that.
My favorite is an Officer Cadet with corn flakes saying he was a medic in a cayote and it got hit by an IED and he survived and got sent home for that... and the guy is 18.

Another one is another Officer Cadet with green beret and corn flakes and he's in the Airborne Regiment, and just got back from Iraq from 2 months deployment. I can clearly tell his story is back up nicely by the way he's not wearing maroon beret and the CAR being disbanded long time ago.


----------



## ballz (3 Dec 2009)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I can clearly tell his story is back up nicely by the way he's not wearing maroon beret and the CAR being disbanded long time ago.



Well gee jolly jimmickers with guys like you floating around it's a wonder anybody tries to pull the wool over anybody's eyes.

I wasn't quick to call BS on your 12 BFTs, but your OCdt stories smell worse than your dead foot when you pulled it out of that boot.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Dec 2009)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I hear the ROTP students at my school telling the stories such as "Engineers, Paratroopers, Medic" who were in Afghanistan and how they've been nearly killed by this and that.
> My favorite is an Officer Cadet with corn flakes saying he was a medic in a cayote and it got hit by an IED and he survived and got sent home for that... and the guy is 18.
> 
> Another one is another Officer Cadet with green beret and corn flakes and he's in the Airborne Regiment, and just got back from Iraq from 2 months deployment. I can clearly tell his story is back up nicely by the way he's not wearing maroon beret and the CAR being disbanded long time ago.



Odd, we've had a number of ROTP students here over the years telling us how great it is that they don't have to wear uniforms at school.


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Dec 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Odd, we've had a number of ROTP students here over the years telling us how great it is that they don't have to wear uniforms at school.


That's correct. In fact at 17 Wing (and I believe most other support bases for ROTP students - but I am not certain of that) we do not have to wear uniforms if going to do pers. admin when coming from or heading to classes; a pair of slacks and a shirt are sufficient.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2009)

Personally (because I'm always the upbeat, 'silver lining' sort of guy), I think this sort of BS is good news.

I mean, guys lying about being in the military to try and get laid? Hell, I remember when anything military was toxic -- I used to tell the ladies my short hair was because of cancer....


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2009)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> That's correct. In fact at 17 Wing (and I believe most other support bases for ROTP students - but I am not certain of that) we do not have to wear uniforms if going to do pers. admin when coming from or heading to classes; a pair of slacks and a shirt are sufficient.



 ;D


And you wonder why it is sooooo comical to salute an Air Force officer.  (They just don't know what to do.........unless they are Tac Hel.)


----------



## Haggis (3 Dec 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And you wonder why it is sooooo comical to salute an Air Force officer.



Are they required to return the salute?  Clearly that memo didn't get passed in Ottawa.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2009)

Hey Kiwi I think I found a picture of your playmate  8)







A real hard operator like this would not be fibbing now would he?
http://www.arrse.co.uk/Forums/viewtopic/t=139302.html


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> A real hard operator like this would not be fibbing now would he?


That regimental tie is even more hardcore than the Frontiersmen's!


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That regimental tie is even more hardcore than the Frontiersmen's!



Naah even he couldn't make it into the Frontiersman, not enough bling. However count the number of winged daggers he's sporting, think he's trying to tell us who he's with? 8)


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Dec 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Personally (because I'm always the upbeat, 'silver lining' sort of guy), I think this sort of BS is good news.
> 
> I mean, guys lying about being in the military to try and get laid? Hell, I remember when anything military was toxic -- I used to tell the ladies my short hair was because of cancer....



That's OK, we still tell them your short hair is because of cancer, because that's much simpler than trying to explain how you could possibly be in the Army.    >


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> That's OK, we still tell them your short hair is because of cancer, because that's much simpler than trying to explain how you could possibly be in the Army.    >



OUCH!   Oh.....OK, fair enough.


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Naah even he couldn't make it into the Frontiersman, not enough bling. However count the number of winged daggers he's sporting, think he's trying to tell us who he's with? 8)



Notice he's also got more gongs on him than a Russsian General?

MM


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Notice he's also got more gongs on him than a Russsian General?
> 
> MM




Toss up 







Mind he ain’t got nothing on those Korean Generals’


----------



## FDO (3 Dec 2009)

Something tells me I'd stand a better chance with the Koreans than I would with the Canadian "Snake eater"!


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Something tells me I'd stand a better chance with the Koreans than I would with the Canadian "Snake eater"!



In either case I think the bling doubles as body armour. 8)


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2009)

Idi Amin was also a "medal detector":
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_clW92NzmFvI/SqGXznCiJmI/AAAAAAAACfI/zJjH31pSHOk/s400/his-excellency-field-marshall-idi-amin.jpg


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2009)

Must be an early picture there MM, he does not appear to be sporting his VC 8)

http://gmic.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=22230&st=20


----------



## mellian (8 Dec 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> It has been my experience that the real tough guys never feel the need to tell people how tough they are. And I would add there rarely is any doubt about their toughness in the eye of the beholder.



Not only that, but all those I knew and met that were or are (for real and not BSing) in the military always prefer not talking about some of the shit that happened (for those that went on tour), limiting their stories to the humourous and positives. That and there is the whole non-disclosure thing of security clearances. Anyone that brags about such stuff usually have few screws loose.


----------



## mellian (8 Dec 2009)

Come to think of it, the closest bragging stories I heard limited to a few about BMQ (by another girl about my age who ended up getting medically released or some such), and another I am not sure if he was in the reserves or regular, telling some wacky stories about the Ice Storm, and one story where he dressed down a MP when they stopped a truck he was driving to or from or near Pembroke for something they did not do or/and just outside of jurisdiction. 

I was wondering if anyone know or heard of female 'Walts'? I am curious, as the girl I referred to before spoke out of ass a bit to much before starting BMQ (for the longest time, most of us [group of friends] did not believe she was joining the CF), and about other endeavor attempts before they happened or not.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Dec 2009)

One would presume there are female walts although I have yet to come across any.


Anyway the uber hard Hooligan from Hereford is claiming to be the real deal.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1233634/Fake-war-veteran-Roger-Day-Medals-pukka--Im-sworn-silence-I-won-them.html

Please note the old " I can't tell you about it because it's all secret" line of defence. :


----------



## Loachman (8 Dec 2009)

It's easy to tell that he's a walt, because real SAS guys don't wear "beige" berets.

Number 4 on the bottom row might be one of the ones sported by a certain local TV star/walt. Hard to tell from the photo, though.


----------



## xena (8 Dec 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's easy to tell that he's a walt, because real SAS guys don't wear "beige" berets.



FWIW, in my rather limited experience, anyone from that level of "go faster" types, be it SAS, JTF2, Delta or whatever, _*never*_ volunteer that they were.  _*If*_ they feel they can trust you, and you _*privately*_ ask them a direct question, you _*might*_ get an honest answer.

It's almost a guarantee that if someone tells you, out of the blue, that they were JTF2, SAS, Delta or anything like that - they're lying.  The way they keep the identities of guys who are/were SAS classified makes it mind bogglingly unlikely that someone would just saunter up to a Remembrance Day parade with that kind of regalia.

Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2011)

Reviving walt thread instead of starting new one.

A reminder:  The Charter of Rights and Freedoms, and Canada's constitution, guarantees the right to be presumed innocent until proven guilty.  That said, what's the only thing worse than someone faking military service?  Someone faking military service AND illness to raise money for himself  :rage:


> A B.C. man wanted for allegedly posing as a member of the military and seeking donations to pay for his health costs has been charged with fraud.
> 
> Douglas Archie Clark, 64, of Burnaby, was charged with 13 counts of fraud, police said in a news release Friday.
> 
> ...


Source:  QMI Media, 12 Aug 11


----------



## cupper (13 Aug 2011)

The only BSing I did about my career was in the mess after training weekends and training nights. This was during the mid 80's, Myself and another older member of the unit would sit at the bar, and wait for the newbies to wander in and then we'd start trading stories about or tours in Vietnam during the 60's and 70's. Once we had one or two on the hook, we'd reel them in. Once or twice it was worth a free beer.

Funny, we were both barely old enough to have been alive during the Vietnam war, but aqpparenly we pulled off a good enough line that a couple of the newbies bought it.


----------



## Drag (13 Aug 2011)

On my IAP and BOPT I had a couple of 19 year old RMC bound cadets that had some Reserve time... One in his few years in the Reserves managed to spend a year as an assaulter in JTF 2 while the other spend two years in the UK training the "British Intelligence services."  Both would fervently defend themselves when called out by their peers with some coomom sense or the UTPs on the course.   As an aside, I believe both graduated and are somewhere in the CF...


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Aug 2011)

D3 said:
			
		

> As an aside, I believe both graduated and are somewhere in the CF...



Somewhere in the CF leading troops.... :facepalm:


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Aug 2011)

> Somewhere in the CF leading troops....



Somewhere in the CF within the vicinity of troops.


----------



## medicineman (14 Aug 2011)

Hopefully in a cubicle at NDHQ with no responsibility for anything to do with troops.

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Hopefully in a cubicle at NDHQ with no responsibility for anything to do with troops.
> 
> MM


Or, more scarily, in a cubicle at NDHQ able to do more damage to more troops than if they were a platoon commander


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Aug 2011)

Or, he got mature, and is now a reasonably fine leader of troops.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Or, he got mature, and is now a reasonably fine leader of troops.


 Is there something you'd like to share with us?  


 ;D


----------



## GAP (14 Aug 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> The only BSing I did about my career was in the mess after training weekends and training nights. This was during the mid 80's, Myself and another older member of the unit would sit at the bar, and wait for the newbies to wander in and then we'd start trading stories about or tours in Vietnam during the 60's and 70's. Once we had one or two on the hook, we'd reel them in. Once or twice it was worth a free beer.
> 
> Funny, we were both barely old enough to have been alive during the Vietnam war, but aqpparenly we pulled off a good enough line that a couple of the newbies bought it.



One of our favorite pastimes while sitting 6 miles below the DMZ was to introduce the newbies to the orientation, with heavy emphasis on how lonely it got here at nights (while having an arm around their shoulders, and a light squeeze), giving them their list of equipment to draw at battalion, but emphasizing that they draw at least 2 body bags....one for someone else if they got hit, the other for them if they got hit....Great fun!!! (envision  uncomfortable squirms, big round eyes, etc..... ;D)

This doesn't count the number of times we sent people off to Quang Tri or Da Nang on a Mike boat or LST (a 2 day round trip) to draw a 5 gal pail of frequency grease because radios were not picking up signals..... ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Aug 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> This doesn't count the number of times we sent people off to Quang Tri or Da Nang on a Mike boat or LST (a 2 day round trip) to draw a 5 gal pail of frequency grease because radios were not picking up signals..... ;D



On the bright side, they got out of the shyte for 2 days (well, except for the boat ride of course)  ;D

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Aug 2011)

A smart one would have spent two weeks looking for it.   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Is there something you'd like to share with us?
> 
> 
> ;D



Well, there was this time, at band camp.....


----------



## X Royal (15 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> A smart one would have spent two weeks looking for it.   ;D


That didn't go over the greatest for me when I was sent to get a pistol BFA and told not to come back without one. Ok it was only a little over a day later that they found me in the mess.  Almost got an AWOL charge over it. Luckily I had a few witnesses & could play dumb.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (15 Aug 2011)

X Royal said:
			
		

> That didn't go over the greatest for me when I was sent to get a pistol BFA and told not to come back without one. Ok it was only a little over a day later that they found me in the mess.  Almost got an AWOL charge over it. Luckily I had a few witnesses & could play dumb.



In California last January, during the battle prep for an op, we had a confused looking RCR Pte come over to our ELAV and ask 'do you guys have an adapter for this?'

In his left hand was a C6 BFA, in his right was a 9mm pistol.

Needless to say we said 'sorry no we lost ours' and sent him to the gunners........


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> On the bright side, they got out of the shyte for 2 days (well, except for the boat ride of course)  ;D
> 
> MM



Well, running the river was always a lesson in marksmanship....anything more than 2-3 days was a no-no, remember these are newbies....as in young & dumb....


----------



## Staff Weenie (15 Aug 2011)

Back on track - I had a co-worker who went to a NATO Med Plans course at Oberammergau. In a bar one night he tried to pass himself off to some lady as a CF Neurosurgeon - didn't  work, as she actually was a doc, and asked him what med school he'd gone to, and where he did his residency. 

How does your wingman extricate you when you crash and burn like that?


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2011)

You don't....plead insanity at her beauty, and ask for her help......sometimes it just works....


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Aug 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> How does your wingman extricate you when you crash and burn like that?



Laugh at him, tell him he failed to pull off his cover story and that lost the bet, collect your 20 bucks and use it to buy the lady a drink.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Aug 2011)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Back on track - I had a co-worker who went to a NATO Med Plans course at Oberammergau. In a bar one night he tried to pass himself off to some lady as a CF Neurosurgeon - didn't  work, as she actually was a doc, and asked him what med school he'd gone to, and where he did his residency.
> 
> How does your wingman extricate you when you crash and burn like that?



I was once I know someone who was once at an open bar, sponsored by a drug company for young doctors.  Apparently, the secret in chatting up doctors in a bar while pretending to be one is to (a) make sure they've had a few before you move in and (b) have a friend who's a doctor beside you to help out with the more complex questions.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Aug 2011)

I find I _have_ to BS about my military service -- I tell people I'm a clerk or a Sigs guy -- just to minimize the women pawing me and wannabe guys from fawning over me. When the war-stories start, I just say, "remember Black Hawk Down? I'm Grimes, the guy that types and makes coffee."

It's sad, but necessary.   >



(I figured I'd stir the pot, since this thread has been Radio Chatter material for several pages now     )


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> When the war-stories start, I just say, "remember Black Hawk Down? I'm Grimes, the guy that types and makes coffee."
> 
> It's sad, but necessary.   >



Of course, you have to use a Black Hawk Down reference now because none of the young girls in the KBC know who Radar O'Riley was.   >


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Of course, you have to use a Black Hawk Down reference now because none of the young girls in the KBC know who Radar O'Riley was.   >


 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (15 Aug 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Of course, you have to use a Black Hawk Down reference now because none of the young girls in the KBC know who Radar O'Riley was.   >


Nahhh...most of them go to Queen's so the only coffee reference is that I prefer the coffee beans taken from the hooves of Juan Valdez's donkey, so that no workers are oppressed by the capitalist coffee conglomerates.


....imagine being able to say crap like that with a straight face?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I find I _have_ to BS about my military service -- I tell people I'm a clerk or a Sigs guy -- just to minimize the women pawing me and wannabe guys from fawning over me. When the war-stories start, I just say, "remember Black Hawk Down? I'm Grimes, the guy that types and makes coffee."
> 
> It's sad, but necessary.   >
> 
> ...




Certainly in line with the thread title since (a) you can't type and (b) even making coffee is beyond your culinary skills.

... though I'm sure there's some KP duty in your past, as there is in mine...


----------



## Brutus (15 Aug 2011)

In my experience, if you're talking to someone who seems to undervalue their role, downplay the story, and generally gives short evasive answers, you are likely speaking to a genuine person. I have never heard a BTDT-type freely narrate a fantastic tale in a public place or even the Mess, and I'm suspicious of anyone who does.


----------



## ArmyRick (15 Aug 2011)

I remember telling a very adventurous and thrilling story of danger, evasion and excitement while I was overseas on my first tour. One of the other expirienced corporals caught the tale end of my story and told me that nothing like that happened in Bosnia during that tour, he was calling my bluff.

I had to straighten him out it all happened while on leave in Budapest. Getting back to Bosnia at that time was the nice part.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Aug 2011)

Rewarded myself Saturday past by escaping the grasps of the D9er and spent part of the afternoon on the patio of a cigar bar on Bayview Ave enjoying a nice smoke. Naturally I joined in the conversation chatting with the other guys there. One was a former USN type and had some good stories for the most part non BS. When his wife showed up and he left, the other two guys, basic yuppie types,  began talking about a mutual acquaintance of theirs. I'd never let on I was ex military and pretended to be suitably awed by the sailors tales of daring ( although was more interested in a cigar place he mention in the Big Easy that I have to check out now).

It seems this mutual friend of theirs was a "former CF sniper" who had numerous confirmed kills against Hezbollah while operating undercover in Beirut, which he was more  than willing to discuss openly  at parties etc.  He also personally reported to some US general. They seem totally taken in by this guy. Kind of hoping he's there next time I show as I do love  exposing Walter's publically.   >


JM there's a decent wings joint across the street if you feel like joining me.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Aug 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> JM there's a decent wings joint across the street if you feel like joining me.


Wings _and_ Walt-tales? You have my attention. If only they had beer too.   ;D


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wings and Walt-tales? You have my attention. If only they had beer too.   ;D



Why do you need beer when you can play Bill Clinton like Danjanou?


----------



## Danjanou (15 Aug 2011)

beer and hottie waitress were a given bud. 8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2011)

And then there was the Canadian LCol with SAS wings (worn on a British DPM arctic smock, while in combats) who was very vague when I asked him about his times on selection. I should have asked him about the boathouse but was too fascinated by the BS to think fast enough. It's just sad....


----------



## Bass ackwards (1 Oct 2011)

Question for a submariner:

An (allegedly) ex-Navy coworker was telling me tales of spending two weeks in a sub (he was normally a surface guy) -after which it was necessary to spend time in a decompression chamber AND not be exposed to white light for a couple of days. 

I know jack about subs although I was under the impression they do surface from time to time (at places were there are no decompression chambers).

Am I correct in my assumption that my intelligence was being horribly insulted ? _Wait -lemme rephrase that..._

He was BS'ing, right ?


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2011)

I'm no submariner, but I can't think of any reason he'd need to go to a recompression chamber unless the boat sank and they had to do an escape...

But I'm just an ex-dive PA.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2011)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> He was BS'ing, right ?



I'm not a submariner, but I have been related to some of them.  Yup, he was BS'ing you, on both points.


----------



## Bass ackwards (1 Oct 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'm no submariner, but I can't think of any reason he'd need to go to a recompression chamber unless the boat sank and they had to do an escape...
> 
> But I'm just an ex-dive PA.
> 
> MM



Thanks, mm. He never said anything about the boat sinking (although they're _supposed_ to do that aren't they ...?  )

REcompression chamber ? Did they change the name or have I been reading it wrong all these years ?

Edit: 
Thanks also, Michael O. 
I kinda thought things were going downhill when he said he'd never heard of sailors having to wear green uniforms (even though he _left_ in '89) and had no clue what I was talking about when I mentioned to him that the RCN was getting its name back (which was what started the whole conversation).


----------



## SeaDog (1 Oct 2011)

I _am_ a submariner and, yes, I'd definitely call BS on that!  Incidentally, Bass,  there is such a thing as a decompression chamber - but it has a different purpose.  It's used by surface supplied divers to make decomp stops and is a submersible hyperbaric unit - "hard hat" commercial divers and the like use them.  Recompression units are the ones ( like the one over in Shearwater) that are used for treating decompression sickness.  Semantics, really.  Both are hyperbaric units.


----------



## mariomike (1 Oct 2011)

Reminds me of when I was a kid. A guy told me he was so tall he had to sleep in the torpedo tubes.


----------



## SeaDog (1 Oct 2011)

Never heard of anyone sleeping in the tubes before! Funny enough though, sleeping in the torpedo racks is actually common - there's no bunks allocated for training.  I did, however, sail with a guy who cut the door out of his locker (at the top of his rack) and slept with his head in it.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Or, he got mature, and is now a reasonably fine leader of troops.



Some people do grow up............i look at a guy who did every morning when i shave.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Oct 2011)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> In his left hand was a C6 BFA, in his right was a 9mm pistol.



I fell for that as a new Sapper at 2 CER.........


----------



## Fotoshark (2 Oct 2011)

Meh those ppl exhist everywhere not just here in Canada and not just military.  I see it as a need for attention or constantly needing to feel like everyone sees you as more superior than anyone else.  I call it chronic liar syndrome myself but that's just me.  I can't stand bein lied to, one of my biggest pet peeves.  Some stories can be entertaining but when they go out of their way to try and make you feel low about yourself by having to 1up you it's aggravating...

-T.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> Meh those ppl exhist everywhere not just here in Canada and not just military.  I see it as a need for attention or constantly needing to feel like everyone sees you as more superior than anyone else.  I call it chronic liar syndrome myself but that's just me.  I can't stand bein lied to, one of my biggest pet peeves.  Some stories can be entertaining but when they go out of their way to try and make you feel low about yourself by having to 1up you it's aggravating...
> 
> -T.



Please use proper spelling and spell check......

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## Journeyman (2 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> ....but when they go out of their way to try and make you feel low about yourself by having to 1up you it's aggravating...
> 
> 
> > Please use proper spelling and spell check......


 :rofl:


----------



## Fotoshark (3 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :rofl:



I had the proper spelling, it's the iPod touch's "auto correct" spelling crap.  Sometimes I catch it before it changes things sometimes I don't.  Surprisingly they have many websites displaying how 'different' it's results for auto correcting are... Lol

-T.


----------



## Pusser (3 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> I had the proper spelling, it's the iPod touch's "auto correct" spelling crap.  Sometimes I catch it before it changes things sometimes I don't.  Surprisingly they have many websites displaying how 'different' it's results for auto correcting are... Lol
> 
> -T.



You can turn off the "auto-correct" function.


----------



## Fotoshark (3 Oct 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You can turn off the "auto-correct" function.



Well aware of that, it has other advantages.  As I said, sometimes I catch it before, and sometimes I miss it.  Only human, and every human makes mistakes.

- T.


----------



## TN2IC (3 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> Surprisingly they have many websites displaying how 'different' it's results for auto correcting are... Lol
> 
> -T.




Please use proper spelling and spell check.

Regards,

milnet.ca reader  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> Well aware of that, it has other advantages.  As I said, sometimes I catch it before, and sometimes I miss it.  Only human, and every human makes mistakes.
> 
> - T.



While we understand that everyone makes mistakes, once they have been pointed out then it behooves us to make an effort to correct said mistakes. Not to mention you can edit your posts for up til 24 hours. Make the effort.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## aesop081 (3 Oct 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> While we understand that everyone makes mistakes, once they have been pointed out then it behooves us to make an effort to correct said mistakes. Not to mention you can edit your posts for up til 24 hours. Make the effort.
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



That and "u" instead of "you" is not an auto-correct problem.


----------



## Fotoshark (4 Oct 2011)

Is this a thread about liars or spell check and grammar?  My apologies but I do not spend every waking moment online to go out of my way to fix one or two words, especially when the message was understood. I've had a lot more important things going on like studying for my cfat to worry about minor things like this.  I signed on here and there to take a break and see if there was anything interesting going on.  So as I said my apologies for not jumping at fixing minor mistakes. Usually I read and acknowledge the issue/mistake and learn for next time.

-T.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> Is this a thread about liars or spell check and grammar?  My apologies but I do not spend every waking moment online to go out of my way to fix one or two words, especially when the message was understood. I've had a lot more important things going on like studying for my cfat to worry about minor things like this.  I signed on here and there to take a break and see if there was anything interesting going on.  So as I said my apologies for not jumping at fixing minor mistakes. Usually I read and acknowledge the issue/mistake and learn for next time.
> 
> -T.




Many members here have learned, often by bitter experience, that communicating is important in the military, and good, effective communication is aided by ABC: Accuracy, Brevity and Clarity.

I will leave brevity alone, but Accuracy and Clarity are aided, maybe even depend upon following some simple format, spelling, punctuation and grammar rules. (Remember Eats, Shoots & Leaves?)  The members who care a lot have also learned that clarity and accuracy matter more than your feelings. Since you are, evidently, preparing to apply to serve in the CF it is a lesson you might want to take on board.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Oct 2011)

Back on track folks.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Danjanou (4 Oct 2011)

So are we limited to simple walters or can we include media darlings with suspect and inflated military credentials, or would that involve killing felines again.   :stirpot:


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> simple walters  :stirpot:



I know a simple Walter...... :rofl:


----------



## Dirt Digger (5 Oct 2011)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> An (allegedly) ex-Navy coworker was telling me tales of spending two weeks in a sub (he was normally a surface guy) -after which it was necessary to spend time in a decompression chamber AND not be exposed to white light for a couple of days.



The decompression chamber has already been addressed, but I'm curious about the white light exposure.  Was this somehow attributed to a lack of sunlight?

Having done a short trip aboard Corner Brook as a "Relish Rider", the only post-mission special treatment I required was time on a treadmill.  Those cooks worked their arses off.  Also needed the world's longest/hotest shower to get the diesel-reek out of the pores.  Still - one of the highlights so far of my career.


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2011)

When I need to prop myself up a little I tell people my name is Journeyman.

rancing:


----------



## Journeyman (5 Oct 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> When I need to prop myself up a little I tell people my name is Journeyman.


Social climber.  

Be careful though, some folks may want money and others may be pissed-off boyfriends.


----------



## SeaDog (5 Oct 2011)

Dirt Digger, when were you a rider on COR?  I think I may have been on that trip - you and a sergeant from Bio Med about a two years ago or so, was it not?  I was the guy with the rack that opened up into the Wardroom.  Liked to lounge in my boxers and probably put you off your meals    As for the light question - utter bollocks.  We have to take vitamin D pills, and you stick out pretty bad if you go into a sunny, southern port...but effecting your eyes? Negative.


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Social climber.
> 
> Be careful though, some folks may want money and others may be pissed-off boyfriends.



I've also got CADPAT business cards with Mike Bobbitt on them for the money seekers and pissed off boyfriends.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I know a simple Walter...... :rofl:



I Command you to tell me where in Canada he can be found.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Social climber.
> 
> Be careful though, some folks may want money and others may be pissed-off boyfriends.



Well, if you'd treat them right they wouldn't be pissed off with you!



Or you could always try women instead...


----------



## CountDC (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd treat them right they wouldn't be pissed off with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could always try women instead...



 :rofl: :nana:


----------



## Danjanou (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd treat them right they wouldn't be pissed off with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could always try women instead...



 :goodpost:


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, if you'd treat them right they wouldn't be pissed off with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could always try women instead...



 :bowdown:


----------



## Journeyman (5 Oct 2011)

Tough crowd.  And to think I _almost_ chose this week to be sensitive.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

Fotoshark said:
			
		

> Is this a thread about liars or spell check and grammar?  My apologies but I do not spend every waking moment online to go out of my way to fix one or two words, especially when the message was understood. I've had a lot more important things going on like studying for my cfat to worry about minor things like this.  I signed on here and there to take a break and see if there was anything interesting going on.  So as I said my apologies for not jumping at fixing minor mistakes. Usually I read and acknowledge the issue/mistake and learn for next time.
> 
> -T.


As they say, you only get one chance to make a first impression, including online - more here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102275.0.html


----------



## Fotoshark (5 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As they say, you only get one chance to make a first impression, including online - more here:
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/102275.0.html



2 pages ago I got the point and accepted it.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Back on track folks.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (15 Oct 2011)

Anyways, as to my two most notable stories, they're about two fellas that were a few cans short of a six pack.

The first claimed to be in the PPCLI and that while "serving" he said that he was allowed to carry katanas with his field kit  :facepalm:. He'd also refer to our weaponry by American designations (specifically he'd refer to the C9 as the M249 or the SAW and was oblivious as to what C9 meant) amongst other inconsistencies (e.g. saying that the CF had Sergeant First Class as an SNCO rank). This fella was especially....uh....special....I guess you could say. The thing is, when I called him out on his BS he basically blew a gasket and spewed a bunch of nonsense about how he could "use his security clearance to find out who I am", etc, etc. This guy had definite issues. If I remember correctly, he had eventually ended up in hot water with the local university over some inappropriate things that he had written in a paper and then a following inappropriate e-mail to the professor trying to contest the grade. 

The second fella was a little bit more sane, but his stories had some major inconsistencies. He claimed to have served  and that he was in the Airborne Regiment for the majority of his service. I initially took it at face value, as this fella looks older than his actual age. When I found out how old he actually is, he'd have been about 15 during his "service" (not withstanding the fact that he'd have been about 17 at the time of the Airborne Regiment's disbandment). There were further inconsistencies, namely identification of certain kit items using American names (seems to be a common trait amongst the poseurs that I've met) and that when he enthusiastically gave me his "service number" as a way of trying to prove his so-called service, his SN wasn't even valid, it was just a string of about 4 numbers with a letter on the end. On top of that, there were just so many inconsistencies with _very_basic CF knowledge (e.g. rank, drill) that I called BS on what he was saying. 

I know that you guys have much better stories than these, but I just figured I'd share two of my more egregious poseur stories. These guys drive me up the wall, just because they're disrespecting any unit that they claim to be in by pretending to be a member of that unit not to mention they make the entire CF look bad, because quite frankly, most of the poseurs that I've met are nutbars....

EDIT: Mods, could you please merge this post with the existing thread? Thanks  !


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2011)

Yeah, there's a thread on this already.......  BS-ing about Military Service


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Oct 2011)

I found this interesting story in the Toronto Star this week. Obviously this gentleman needed some sort of mental health assistance. Hopefuly if he was a veteran, they find his service records and he receives any of the benefits he would be entitled to.

http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1069651--death-of-danforth-neighbourhood-legend-leads-to-questions-about-life-stories-he-loved-to-share



> The day he died, the framed photo of a saluting Robert Roy Murray, bedecked in military medals, fell off the wall at Wise Guys Deluxe Grill and Bar.
> 
> The man was legendary in the Danforth and Main St. neighbourhood, particularly at Wise Guys, where he was known as a chatty veteran who often spoke of parachuting in and blowing up German bridges on D-Day.
> 
> But since his death last week, mystery has shrouded the man better known as “Scotty,” particularly his military history. While some say he deserves the benefit of the doubt, others are puzzled by uncertainties over his age and the variety of medals he wore.



more at article link........


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I found this interesting story in the Toronto Star this week. Obviously this gentleman needed some sort of mental health assistance. Hopefuly if he was a veteran, they find his service records and he receives any of the benefits he would be entitled to.
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/article/1069651--death-of-danforth-neighbourhood-legend-leads-to-questions-about-life-stories-he-loved-to-share
> 
> more at article link........



Comment left on the web site. I suggest the rest do the same. There seems to be a number of people that are willing to let this Walt be buried with honours.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Oct 2011)

Do you like the tv show Deadlines Warrior?  Then you might find this interesting.



> Robert Daly, the head of Deadliest Warrior: The Game developer Pipeworks Software, today resigned from his position, saying he regrets misleading others into thinking that he was a Green Beret.
> 
> Daly, who has also appeared on the television show Deadliest Warrior as a former Green Beret, said he will no longer be on the show either.
> 
> ...



More at link
 http://m.kotaku.com/5848839/studio-head-deadliest-warrior-expert-resigns-over-green-berets-misrepresentation


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Nov 2011)

proudtobeacanadian said:
			
		

> you know as a civilian i am sorry to hear that a boy can be that low to be an imposter while yes our sons and daughers are over seas laying their lives down on the line to help keep Canada and the States free. and you know I have date that scum bag ....


We're not going to get into unsubstantiated allegations here.

Warning 1

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Lowlander (9 Nov 2011)

What ended up happening with this guys trial?


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2011)

News item from 2008:
http://www2.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/cityplus/story.html?id=2cd8c912-2ff1-4aad-80a0-d4ab879842df


----------



## GB (1 Feb 2012)

First of not sure if I am posting this under the right area so mods please feel free to move if not correct.  I need some guidance I guess and figured a lot of wise people here that can probably give me some pointers.

As you can see I don't post very often (well almost not at all  :facepalm: ) her but I do enjoy reading and following discussions on this site.  I guess my main reason for not posting is that I only served for 3 years in the mid to late '80s and another 1.5 years in early '90s in the Army reserve so I am not up to current CF military stuff / topics that are often discussed on this site and feel that my contributions on certain topics would be irrelevant other than as personal opinion.

I volunteer with a community organization and enjoy giving my time to this organization and interacting with the members.  One issue is a new guy started volunteering in June '11 and for whatever reason latched on to me and always wants to chat when we are there together. 'Whats wrong with that?' you may say and usually I would say 'nothing' except he found out from another volunteer that I served in the CF reserve.  He immediately asked "Did you serve in the CF?" and I replied that I did (what a mistake   ) and that I was Army reserve infantry.  Without me asking, he told me that he served too and when I asked Reg force or Reserve, he stated "Neither I was sort of On-Call Army as an Officer" but that he couldn't talk about it? and he literally winked at me and said "You know what I mean" with a smile.  He later stated that he also was asked to quit the CF by the USMC and join them as an officer (I thought that only US citizens could become officers, he is not one) to do operations around the world but that he didn't do it for long as it was tough on his family always working on stuff where the US government would deny his existence if he was caught??

From what little I know, this guy is full off  :bullshit: (I could be wrong), but my problem is that I don't know how to tell him and call him out on it.  There is always other volunteers around and some of the younger guys and girls there believe what he is saying and sort of look up to him.  I don't want to embarrass him in front of the other volunteers but maybe I should?  What would you guys do in a situation like this?


----------



## Redeye (1 Feb 2012)

Definitely BS. What kind of idiot first establishes you were in fact in, and then tries to BS you with things so obviously not true? Literally everything in his story is BS. He was either Reg or Reserve, and indeed, only US citizens can serve as officers in the US military. And if it was that secret, why would he tell you?



			
				GB said:
			
		

> First of not sure if I am posting this under the right area so mods please feel free to move if not correct.  I need some guidance I guess and figured a lot of wise people here that can probably give me some pointers.
> 
> As you can see I don't post very often (well almost not at all  :facepalm: ) her but I do enjoy reading and following discussions on this site.  I guess my main reason for not posting is that I only served for 3 years in the mid to late '80s and another 1.5 years in early '90s in the Army reserve so I am not up to current CF military stuff / topics that are often discussed on this site and feel that my contributions on certain topics would be irrelevant other than as personal opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (1 Feb 2012)

Yeah, tell the ninjasniperwannabe to go peddle his wares with the little girls, very little.....someone is bound to believe him......


----------



## Sadukar09 (1 Feb 2012)

People that lie about military service need be kicked in the balls, then do rifle PT for 24 hours.


----------



## Cui (1 Feb 2012)

Some people just do whatever it takes to make themselves feel better about their miserable existence. Be the bigger person and not jump all over them for it, just nod and smile  :nod:


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Feb 2012)

Expose him for the lying sack of filth that he is.... 

I have no time for such Posers and Wanna-be's 

Jack-asses like him need to be called out and exposed as the frauds that they are. Especially if they have people buying into their ridiculous Stories.


CUI I'm sure you mean well in your statements, but if you join the CF, and make it through the training you will understand why many soldiers dislike these posers. Turn the other cheek is not the appropriate response in my opinion. 

If (God forbid) you have to watch a comrade or close friend get carried onto the ramp home, you will understand why some soldiers utterly despise these types and want them stomped out ricky tick. 

They discredit the deeds of the men and women who have served and attempt to get a free ride on their backs... 


I have no tolerance for garbage like that. Especially when they are supposed to be some sort of "Leader"


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2012)

GB - PM this clown's particulars...I know some folks that might be interested in chatting with him.

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Feb 2012)

Three words:

Boathouse: what colour?  :clown:


----------



## kimbrian (7 Feb 2012)

I've met couple guys that bullshit about being in the forces (wearing Candian Army t shirts that they or their brother bought at the canex but not being able to tell me anything about basic, units, regiments, what they do). 

It was pretty pathetic and really got on my nerves.


----------



## fraserdw (7 Feb 2012)

I used to BS.  When I was PPCLI in Calgary, TOP GUN came out so we would go to bars and pose as fighter pilots to get girls.


----------



## Harris (7 Feb 2012)

Heh.  I used to be a cruise missile test pilot in Moncton.  The other one we used was that we were members of C.H.I.M.P.S. (Canadian high intensity military parachute squadron)  Much like the S.E.A.L.S. we would say.


----------



## Shinobi (7 Feb 2012)

I know a person similar to this. Maybe not as pathological in his lies but he's still full of it. I met him at the regiment recruiting office and we exchanged numbers to keep in touch as we got the call, were preparing, etc. He ended up getting put on the waiting list while I started my BMQ. We added each other on facebook and wow, this guy loves to give the impression he's serving. Everything about his facebook is CF related and he states on numerous pictures, his info, etc that he is a serving member. I called him out on it and he said "oh yea, I was offered a spot a few years ago but didn't take it and so that's why my info says what it does." Problem is his info is current and for another trade than what he said he was offered a job for. I let it go because I didn't want to bother with him but it kind of rubbed me the wrong way. He even has a picture of himself in his cadet uniform claiming its a CF one... Some people.


----------



## DonaldMcL (7 Feb 2012)

Harris said:
			
		

> Heh.  I used to be a cruise missile test pilot in Moncton.  The other one we used was that we were members of C.H.I.M.P.S. (Canadian high intensity military parachute squadron)  Much like the S.E.A.L.S. we would say.



This... is GOLD!


----------



## Redeye (7 Feb 2012)

Shinobi said:
			
		

> I know a person similar to this. Maybe not as pathological in his lies but he's still full of it. I met him at the regiment recruiting office and we exchanged numbers to keep in touch as we got the call, were preparing, etc. He ended up getting put on the waiting list while I started my BMQ. We added each other on facebook and wow, this guy loves to give the impression he's serving. Everything about his facebook is CF related and he states on numerous pictures, his info, etc that he is a serving member. I called him out on it and he said "oh yea, I was offered a spot a few years ago but didn't take it and so that's why my info says what it does." Problem is his info is current and for another trade than what he said he was offered a job for. I let it go because I didn't want to bother with him but it kind of rubbed me the wrong way. He even has a picture of himself in his cadet uniform claiming its a CF one... Some people.



I got into an exchange on some Facebook group with a guy who claimed to be "in". Funny thing, he claimed to be in my unit, at my garrison. He had a bunch of army pics up on his own FB page, all of which were grainy, or vague enough it'd be hard to ID anyone in them. His profile pic was lifted from Combat Camera, though, and was a Cpl in the Vandoos. When I called him out, he suggested that we probably just hadn't met, though we worked in the same Reserve unit. When I informed the audience that that was basically impossible, he quickly disappeared.


----------



## Scott (7 Feb 2012)

I tell people I'm Mike Bobbitt. That doesn't get me anywhere. But when I tell them I built the Trouty Bridge....girls panties have a habit of, like, just flying off.


----------



## GAP (7 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I tell people I'm Mike Bobbitt. That doesn't get me anywhere. But when I tell them I built the Trouty Bridge....girls panties have a habit of, like, just flying off.



Well yeah, like those guys are like big erector sets, aren't they?  ;D


----------



## kimbrian (7 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I used to BS.  When I was PPCLI in Calgary, TOP GUN came out so we would go to bars and pose as fighter pilots to get girls.




sweeeeeet


----------



## Redeye (7 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I tell people I'm Mike Bobbitt. That doesn't get me anywhere. But when I tell them I built the Trouty Bridge....girls panties have a habit of, like, just flying off.



I can't wait to see the Legion in about 40 years time. The way everyone will brag, they'll be able to extrapolate from surveys that 27,000 members of the CF were directly involved in building the Trouty Bridge.


----------



## Scott (7 Feb 2012)

Just ask 'em what colour the mayor's skidoo is. Or the motif from (the recently dearly departed) Legends.

Foolproof.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Just ask 'em what colour the mayor's skidoo is. Or the motif from (the recently dearly departed) Legends.
> 
> Foolproof.



only one issue with that one did it change ever(the motif) and was that its name in the mid/late 80's? I cant remember that long ago.


----------



## Scott (7 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> only one issue with that one did it change ever(the motif) and was that its name in the mid/late 80's? I cant remember that long ago.



I'm younger than you :nod: so I am not sure if the name was the same...but I am dead certain the decor, at least parts of it, would have been "weathered" when you were around those parts.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

dirty dingy smoke colored and fuzzy? that sounds right? and cant remember if the fuzzy was growth or vision.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Just ask 'em what colour the mayor's skidoo is. Or the motif from (the recently dearly departed) Legends.
> 
> Foolproof.



If anyone can claim to remember the decor, they're obviously an imposter.


----------



## Scott (7 Feb 2012)

Point taken. There has to be some way to vett the Trouty veterans.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Here is one less to vet I was not there in 2010-11 I havent been home since 1990.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Point taken. There has to be some way to vett the Trouty veterans.



What was the colour of the car of the lady who got stuck while being the first civilian to cross the bridge?


----------



## my72jeep (7 Feb 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> What was the colour of the car of the lady who got stuck while being the first civilian to cross the bridge?




That was no Lady! that was my wife.
is that how that line went?


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> That was no Lady! that was my wife.
> is that how that line went?



That was your wife!!?? I guess that makes you my father!!

We're in!


----------



## Spooks (7 Feb 2012)

My (now ex-)GF's uncle used to be in the CF in the late 70s. He always told me 'exciting' stories about how he was Tpt WO (as a Sgt) of 2RCR and then was also sniper qualified in the Airborne Regt. All the 'qualifications' he told me about never added up but all I did was simply smile and nod. It wasn't my job to destroy his delusional reality and nor was it to inflate the delusional ego by asking questions about his Neverland.

Lateron, I have been in conversation with many ex-SniperJTFSecretSquirrels and 'I was on the design team for the M1 Abrahms' people that my routine simply is to ask a few questions like 'when did you do it?', 'what  all did you do?' and so on. When they (inevitably) get to the 'I can't tell you about that' phase I apologise and play along a little while longer. When I can take it no longer or simply want to move onto more productive things in life, I ask him 'Well, with all the things that you have told me so far, won't that make you a target for kidnapping and subsequent torture for all the secrets you have in your head? You shouldn't advertise that you know something valuable if you don't want people to get it'. It may work for your issue, and it may not.


----------



## GB (7 Feb 2012)

Been busy with work so late to reply.  All thanks for the replies much appreciated.  As always some of you give me a good laugh with the replies  ;D.



			
				Cui said:
			
		

> ............................................... Be the bigger person and not jump all over them for it, just nod and smile  :nod:



Even though sometimes you need to turn the other cheek in this situation I do not think is appropriate.  I posted here to see what most would do and it appears my initial thought of calling him out its right.  If most jumped down my throat and said leave it be I would have but that is not the concensus here.



			
				Tommy said:
			
		

> Expose him for the lying sack of filth that he is....
> 
> I have no time for such Posers and Wanna-be's............................................................................................They discredit the deeds of the men and women who have served and attempt to get a free ride on their backs...
> 
> I have no tolerance for garbage like that. Especially when they are supposed to be some sort of "Leader"



Fully agree with what you have said.  This really bothers me not only because I served for a brief time but my grandfather and my wife's grandfather went through WWII  .



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> GB - PM this clown's particulars...I know some folks that might be interested in chatting with him.
> 
> MM



PMed a question to you.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Feb 2012)

These guys are the best. I once knew a guy that droned on and on about his time in the army. I at first thought it was possible until I heard some of the stories first hand. Apparently he had spent 3 years in as Infantry, and in that time, he did Basic Para, Recce, Pathfinder and Sniper, and also talked about escape and evasion training blah blah blah...AND going on tour.  He must have had the busiest basic engagement of anyone in the history of the forces...

Anybody in the military could figure out this guy was full of it, but most civvies don't have any idea and didn't know better. They treated him like a "vet". He eventually found out that I am in the military and wanted to know what courses I had done etc. I told him...and he was like "Yeah, but I mean courses, you know...like sniper or para" 

Best part is I asked his unit...he told me. 2 RCR. I said how did you like the east coast? He said, nah it's in Petawawa...

 : Winner.


----------



## trigger324 (7 Feb 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Best part is I asked his unit...he told me. 2 RCR. I said how did you like the east coast? He said, nah it's in Petawawa...
> 
> : Winner.



 :rofl:


----------



## Haggis (8 Feb 2012)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Best part is I asked his unit...he told me. 2 RCR. I said how did you like the east coast? He said, nah it's in Petawawa...



2 RCR is part of 2 CMBG.  So, technically, it is part of a Petawawa based formation.

Fooled you, didn't he?   ;D


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2012)

Haggis said:
			
		

> 2 RCR is part of 2 CMBG, but only when convenient  .



FTFY.


MM


----------



## Wookilar (8 Feb 2012)

Some of the Arty lads around tell the ladies they are "Reconnaissance Pilots" which does sound a great deal better than "I fly a remote control paper airplane around."

Wook


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Feb 2012)

Herman Nelson

Carl Gustav or Karl Gustav (don't try this in Sweden or Norway)


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I tell people I'm Mike Bobbitt.


 Ohhh...._Mike_ Bobbitt. I've been trying to impress people by saying I was John Bobbitt.   Most just cringe.   :-\


----------



## fraserdw (8 Feb 2012)

Try Lorena Bobbitt 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_and_Lorena_Bobbitt

and watch men hide their delicate parts!!!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Ohhh...._Mike_ Bobbitt. I've been trying to impress people by saying I was John Bobbitt.   Most just cringe.   :-\



I just say I'm Journeyman.....

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I just say I'm Journeyman.....





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Most just cringe.   :-\



 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> >



 D'oh! :facepalm:


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Try Lorena Bobbitt
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_and_Lorena_Bobbitt
> 
> and watch men hide their delicate parts!!!!



Girl I knew used to wear this "Nike" shirt that said "Just Bobbit" with the check dripping with blood to bars.  Saw one guy go to chat her up and saw the shirt when she turned around...he went white and walked away.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (8 Feb 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If anyone can claim to remember the decor, they're obviously an imposter.



True all I remember is it had a bar and a pool I think. 8)


----------



## q_1966 (8 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> News item from 2008:
> http://www2.canada.com/edmontonjournal/news/cityplus/story.html?id=2cd8c912-2ff1-4aad-80a0-d4ab879842df



Chase, Adams Lake and Kamloops are all close to Salmon Arm...


----------



## GAP (8 Feb 2012)

nice


----------



## Scott (9 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> True all I remember is it had a bar and a pool I think. 8)



Yes, and the fake palm trees were not flame resistant.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Feb 2012)

There were palm trees, I thought I was just having flashbacks >

Just remembered it's mid 1980's name.... I think  Old Orchard Inn or something like that?


----------



## Scott (9 Feb 2012)

I think the Old Orchard Inn is a standalone hotel of its own.

Off topic, but the coolest hotel I was ever in was the Fort Hotel in Fort Nelson. The pool had rooms all around it that had balconies facing deckside. And great big fuckoff tiki statues. So we did what any enterprising and athletic young firefighters would do - we put a chair by the edge of the balcony and took running leaps down to the pool.

Woke up one very hazy and fuzzy morning and looked out the window to see my best buddy curled up with a bowled over tiki...and a couple more in the pool. 

The staff there were saints.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Feb 2012)

You may be right it was the 1980's and by the time we piled into a cab from the Big Apple, JRs or the Kentville Legion, for "one or to  more before calling it a night" my navigation and memory (and often basic motor) skills were ahem shall we say not at their best  8)


----------



## RangerRay (9 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Off topic, but the coolest hotel I was ever in was the Fort Hotel in Fort Nelson. The pool had rooms all around it that had balconies facing deckside. And great big fuckoff tiki statues. So we did what any enterprising and athletic young firefighters would do - we put a chair by the edge of the balcony and took running leaps down to the pool.
> 
> Woke up one very hazy and fuzzy morning and looked out the window to see my best buddy curled up with a bowled over tiki...and a couple more in the pool.
> 
> The staff there were saints.



Been there, done that!  ;D

The "exotic dancers" there were pretty nasty though...


----------



## Scott (9 Feb 2012)

You always knew winter and the busy season had hit when they brought in the extra peeler.

Know how Fort Nelson got it's traffic light? There used to be a ripper joint across from the Fort called the Pine Tree. The stripper would go on at the Fort at 9 then cross the road and hit the Pine Tree for 9:30, and so on. Well it wasn't long before some poor drunk got clipped by an eighteen wheeler. Voila, traffic light. Sadly, the Pine Tree burned to the ground a few years later.

Best Guy Fawkes day I have ever been to was on the river banks in Fort Nelson.


----------



## CountDC (9 Feb 2012)

Old Orchard? Big Apple?  Haven't been to either since the mid 80's.  How about the White Spot Inn - now there's some good memories?  Last I saw was hmmm 87/88 it had been bought and run by some people I grew up with in Halifax. Not sure but the name Grant comes to mind.


----------



## Loachman (9 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just remembered it's mid 1980's name.... I think  Old Orchard Inn or something like that?



That sounds vaguely familiar from the few weeks that I was there in 1976. The Irish Rovers were there one night. They were fun.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Feb 2012)

You knew it would be a fun summer there if on the drive in from the airport the panel van driver pointed out the taped up window  and off limits sign at the fron of the Big Apple. 

Getting back on topic, there's a sure fire way to out a poser, ask him to name  and/or describe the off base bars. Sort of our version of "what colour is the Wainwright Hotel?" 8)


----------



## Redeye (9 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Getting back on topic, there's a sure fire way to out a poser, ask him to name  and/or describe the off base bars. Sort of our version of "what colour is the Wainwright Hotel?" 8)



Based on my experience there, the correct answer is "I was so hammered when I was carried out of there I don't remember!".


----------



## TN2IC (9 Feb 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Based on my experience there, the correct answer is "I was so hammered when I was carried out of there I don't remember!".



I was thinking the samething... ugh.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Feb 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Based on my experience there, the correct answer is "I was so hammered when I was carried out of there I don't remember!".




yup and if he/she says anything else then they're a Walt.


----------



## Redeye (9 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> yup and if he/she says anything ele then they're a Walt.



Exactly.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> I tell people I'm Mike Bobbitt. That doesn't get me anywhere...



I try the same thing and it doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Redeye (10 Feb 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I try the same thing and it doesn't work for me either.



That actually reminds me of something awesome. In his book, Eye Of The Storm, which is definitely worth reading, former SAS RSM Peter "Billy" Radcliffe (who actually writes under his own name) tells a story of showing up at the Special Forces Club in London and being denied entry because someone who frequents the place Walts as him.

I can see that happening to you, Mike. "I'm Mike Bobbitt."

"No you're not. He comes here all the time, and you're not him."


----------



## Loachman (10 Feb 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Based on my experience there, the correct answer is "I was so hammered when I was carried out of there I don't remember!".



OPSEC, people...


----------



## a_majoor (11 Feb 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> OPSEC, people...



You can always ambush him with a cup of coffee.....


----------



## 4Feathers (11 Feb 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> Some people just do whatever it takes to make themselves feel better about their miserable existence. Be the bigger person and not jump all over them for it, just nod and smile  :nod:



+1, Just like a lot of posts on this forum (^:


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> +1, Just like a lot of posts on this forum (^:



Mostly mine.


----------



## Scott (12 Feb 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> +1, Just like a lot of posts on this forum (^:



See, you have a choice...if the forum is so miserable then feel free to not read it :nod:


----------



## Scott (15 Feb 2012)

I work with quite a few guys that are ex UK Forces and one of them had this dude's photo on Facebook trying to identify the Walt. One look told me that this dude must be a Super Walt because I don't think I have seen so many medals, even on a LoF!

For your viewing pleasure.

He'll be even heavier if he gets the QDJM...... :-X


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2012)

Methinks if he really _WAS_ in the SAS (as his blazer badge suggests), he'd be more likely to show fewer, not more gongs.


----------



## GAP (15 Feb 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Methinks if he really _WAS_ in the SAS (as his blazer badge suggests), he'd be more likely to show fewer, not more gongs.



I'm under the impression some gongs are not for display..... :


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2012)

If I recall correctly, that pic was in the "Wearing an ancestor's medals" thread.
This could be an example a relative taking it a bit too far. ( It looks like a Remembrance Day poppy in the top left rack. )

Hard to believe he could be dumb enough to try to pass off so many racks - up and down both sides - as his, in what appears to be a group of veterans. They would know better and confront him. Everyone in the pic seems relaxed. 

Edit to add:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25589/post-828265.html#msg828265
"Judging by the crest on his blazer, and his beret colour, those worn on the left are his 'as earned/awarded', on the left perhaps his father and grandfather or father-inlaw, as there is 4 sets."
( pic has since been removed )


----------



## Strike (15 Feb 2012)

What does Arrse say?


----------



## Danjanou (15 Feb 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> What does Arrse say?



the Waltenkommando has already issued a dispatch that he's a confirmed kill. I was involved as I helped gas up the outrage bus for the QRF.  8)


----------



## Scott (15 Feb 2012)

Link?


----------



## Scott (15 Feb 2012)

The Waltenkommando page and ARRSEpedia entries are hilarious.


----------



## Danjanou (15 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Link?



http://www.arrse.co.uk/waltenkommando-192

I can't remember which exact thread ( there are 74 pages) but it may be Nov 11th Walt or something like that, or SAS Walt. ( mind there are plenty of those). BTW Strike he's not the King of the Walts. This guy has the honour:
http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Alan_McIlwraith

with this one as present challenger for the throne
http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/The_Baron_of_Castleshort


----------



## Scott (15 Feb 2012)

The Baron is special, much more special than RRRRRRRRRRRay or whatever he was called. 

They just add a bit more class to Walting over there. I've yet to meet an embassy vet at the pub yet but I did have one guy start to tell me that he wasn't allowed to tell me...wait...fuck, nevermind, you know the drill.

I should add, I Walt on Mike Bobbitt all the time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> The Waltenkommando page and ARRSEpedia entries are hilarious.


Oh year - especially with the looser language constraints than here  ;D

Also kinda cool having the U.K. media get in on the act:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1233188/Hunt-Remembrance-Day-conman-marched-impossible-haul-21-medals.html

There appears to be a bit of a petition-like posting to find out who the dude is as well:
http://www.causes.com/causes/649540-find-the-sas-walter-mitty-in-this-picture/actions
You can sign in via Facebook.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> with this one as present challenger for the throne
> http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/The_Baron_of_Castleshort



Freakin' hilarious!   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2012)

I think you guys and gals have him all wrong.  He is obviously a walking display case for this company (that made me puke on the QDJM thread)  http://www.servicecomm.co.uk/catalogue.php   :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (16 Feb 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I think you guys and gals have him all wrong.  He is obviously a walking display case for this company (that made me puke on the QDJM thread)  http://www.servicecomm.co.uk/catalogue.php   :nod:



Hey careful I just checked their site and I "qualify" for 15 seperate gongs, a couple with multiple bars. Now where did the wife hide the Visa card?  8)


----------



## RangerRay (16 Feb 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Also kinda cool having the U.K. media get in on the act:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1233188/Hunt-Remembrance-Day-conman-marched-impossible-haul-21-medals.html



Looks like they found this one:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8454715.stm


----------



## Danjanou (16 Feb 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Looks like they found this one:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8454715.stm



yup , the ARRSE thread on him is legendary. The look on the REME guy marching behind him is priceless. You almost have to admire the stones on him for trying to get away with it.


----------



## dogger1936 (18 Feb 2012)

I wonder how many walts are out there that actually research this stuff...and wear a "normal" units cap badge and a believable amount of correct medals. 

Surprised one of those MP's didnt pound him!!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (3 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many walts are out there that actually research this stuff...and wear a "normal" units cap badge and a believable amount of correct medals.
> 
> Surprised one of those MP's didnt pound him!!


To much chest protection for a pounding.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (3 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> I wonder how many walts are out there that actually research this stuff...and wear a "normal" units cap badge and a believable amount of correct medals.
> 
> ...



Theres nothing cushy life about life in the Women's Auxiliary Balloon Corps


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2012)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Theres nothing cushy life about life in the Women's Auxiliary Balloon Corps



Or the Spanish Inquisition.....

CONFESS!!


----------



## dogger1936 (5 Mar 2012)

This place out here is a walt haven. Seen some wonderful displays this past remembrance day. This year I plan on photographing these people and sending to the press. And maybe other things...but that would be premeditated.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> This place out here is a walt haven. Seen some wonderful displays this past remembrance day. This year I plan on photographing these people and sending to the press. And maybe other things...but that would be premeditated.



Try and top this lot 8)

http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/index.htm


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Mar 2012)

Here's a link to an independent short film (fiction) being produced in Toronto about a veteran searching for and outing walts.



> Set in Philadelphia, this dark drama follows a no-nonsense ex-Marine, Reggie, who hunts down military vets who fake medals to get ahead.  On a very personal quest to uphold the integrity and honor of national service, Reggie is hiding some faking of his own: a lie that he told Abby, the woman he loves, and her son Max, before shipping out on his last tour.  When Reggie’s hunt for fakers leads him to Bo, Bo’s perspectives on lies and lying compel Reggie to call into question his own dubious past.



http://www.indiegogo.com/fakerchaser


----------



## George Wallace (5 Mar 2012)

Is the name of the film "Meet the Faukers"?  ;D


----------



## fraserdw (5 Mar 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Try and top this lot 8)
> 
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/index.htm



I do not see too much wrong with most of those, although the Toronto policemen with WW2 campaign stars is a bit hocky.  The other Toronto cop with the very long rack is also somewhat hocky as well.  Wearing the Cadet Medal with your CF medals to right is perfectly OK if you are retired and were awarded both.  To lump everyone in those pictures as a WALT is unfair.  A good many of the pictures are UK vets and, yes, a good many have their medals out of sequence.  Wait til you get old, you will care less about that silly sh@t too.


----------



## mariomike (5 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> The other Toronto cop with the very long rack is also somewhat hocky as well.



According to the ESM at the end, he has 60 years on the job. I worked for two men with 50 year ESMs, but I never saw a 60.


Here's an old Metropolitan Toronto Police Medal of Honour:
http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5301.htm
You don't see those very often.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I do not see too much wrong with most of those, although the Toronto policemen with WW2 campaign stars is a bit hocky.  The other Toronto cop with the very long rack is also somewhat hocky as well.  Wearing the Cadet Medal with your CF medals to right is perfectly OK if you are retired and were awarded both.  To lump everyone in those pictures as a WALT is unfair.  A good many of the pictures are UK vets and, yes, a good many have their medals out of sequence.  Wait til you get old, you will care less about that silly sh@t too.



I'm not lumping everyone's medals in there as WALT, the guy taking the pictures even took one of mine. Look further. The Brits and the old guys out of sequence are fine, its when you get to the CD and 3-4 LOF style medals that it gets interesting. 8)


----------



## fraserdw (5 Mar 2012)

Roger, can you define LOF for me.  The DND Lexicon has gotten so large with so many meanings for the same 3 letters I do not keep up anymore.  One thing is for sure Commander's commendations seem to have become very common.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Roger, can you define LOF for me.  The DND Lexicon has gotten so large with so many meanings for the same 3 letters I do not keep up anymore.  One thing is for sure Commander's commendations seem to have become very common.



It refers to the Legion of Frontiersmen. I won't explain, you'll get more by googling it.

Here's a picture:


----------



## dogger1936 (5 Mar 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Try and top this lot 8)
> 
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/index.htm



Honestly there was so much stuff on chests here last remembrance day I was baffled. The big offender here is older typed individuals adding the relatively newer cadet issued medals onto the 125, cd, QGJM. Throw a couple legion medals into the mix and presto: War hero.

I think this year I'll go and interview these people. " Hey do you mind telling me what those medals are?" Better yet I'll direct my wife towards these people..as I'm guessing that's what these walts go for. And make a lil documentary.

Have camera gear, now to just find the control to calmly out walts.

(edit to add....OMG!!!! that link is gross!)


----------



## dogger1936 (5 Mar 2012)

http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5254.htm

Folks anyone out there who knows medals off the top of their heads...what is that rack about? CD...and the rest look foreign to me.


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

To my learned friends is this one right? http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5421.htm
Or is it he may have been a boy soldier?


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Mar 2012)

Having a CD with three bars is not extremely unusual, without being a boy soldier or ever holding a Honourary appointment. 

e.g. Soldier Apprentice Program was age sixteen to enroll. The "Militia" long ago, allowed sixteen YOA with written parents permission. Sometimes the year of birth got misconstrued.

Several fellows I know wore three bars and served a few more years to age sixty.


----------



## my72jeep (5 Mar 2012)

Well thats 4 bars with the CD so 52 years.


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5254.htm
> 
> Folks anyone out there who knows medals off the top of their heads...what is that rack about? CD...and the rest look foreign to me.



Left to right:

SB St J, CVSM, War Medal, Jubilee Medal (1977), Canada 125, Silver Jubilee, CD with bar


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5254.htm
> 
> Folks anyone out there who knows medals off the top of their heads...what is that rack about? CD...and the rest look foreign to me.



All kosher 
Order of St John, Canadian Volunteer Service Medal, War Medal 1939-45, Silver Jubilee Medal 1977, 125th Anniversary of the Confederation 1992, Canadian Forces Decoration

Probably joined up in the Second World War, no overseas service, and then stayed in the 48th after long enough to earn a CD and bar (say 1945-67), also service with St John's ambulance. One of the legitimate non walt sets there.


----------



## brihard (5 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5254.htm
> 
> Folks anyone out there who knows medals off the top of their heads...what is that rack about? CD...and the rest look foreign to me.



As best I can tell, left to right:

Order of St John of Jerusalem, Canadian volunteer service medal (WW2), War medal 1939-45 (pretty sure), silver jubilee, canada 125, golden jubilee, CD

So yeah, looks legit. Nothing suggests operational service, however. Just a man very good at collecting gongs. (Not to suggest anything by that of course- circumstance could mean no chance to deploy operationally, particularly post WW2 reserve.)


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2012)

Brihard said:
			
		

> As best I can tell, left to right:
> 
> Order of St John of Jerusalem, Canadian volunteer service medal (WW2), War medal 1939-45 (pretty sure), silver jubilee, canada 125, golden jubilee, CD
> 
> So yeah, looks legit. Nothing suggests operational service, however. Just a man very good at collecting gongs.



Three posts with the answers within minutes not bad. I wouldn't say he's a gong collector, just someone who joined when he did and served.


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Mar 2012)

Nothing particularly "waltish" in that collection that I can see. There's a few combinations that raise an eyebrow, but nothing way out there.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Nothing particularly "waltish" in that collection that I can see. There's a few combinations that raise an eyebrow, but nothing way out there.



These ones? 8)
http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5269.jpg
http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5801.jpg
http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5216.jpg
http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5217.jpg


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Mar 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> These ones? 8)
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5269.jpg
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5801.jpg
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5216.jpg
> http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/images/IMG_5217.jpg



Here's to them: they live so that we can laugh... at them  

#3 reminds me of a certain Honourary who sat across from me at a dinner. He had never served, but that didn't stop him from manufacturing his own red mess kit, complete with the 'Order of the Generic Exploding Star' award that he wore around his neck on a ribbon. I assume that the only reason he wasn't run out at the point of a dinner fork was that he was worth a bejillion dollars. Too bad, really.


----------



## dogger1936 (6 Mar 2012)

My wife and I were chatting after reading the responses to that guys medals. Both of us had served and looked at that rack wondering what the heck it all was. Then we thought.... wouldn't it be great to have a Walt detector App!

- With a click find out what medals "the vet" has mounted on his chest.
-Links to requirements for medal the person is wearing.
- Detect irregular/impossible medals mounted together.
-Detect improper medals mounted next to CD's to make one look like a hero.
- Auidable "walt,walt,walt alarm" 

I'm sure some programmer out there could use the colour's of different medals and make an excellent App. 

All I ask...send me a copy of the app for free!


----------



## Occam (6 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> To my learned friends is this one right? http://www.thewarriorsdayparade.ca/2011_WDP_Photo_Album_Medals/pages/IMG_5421.htm
> Or is it he may have been a boy soldier?



I seem to recall reading an article (Sentinel?  Maple Leaf?) on the topic of four clasps to the CD.  If my memory hasn't failed me, at the time of writing there were three or four people who were wearing four clasps.  I'm sure there have been at least a few more since.

Here's a few references to those who have been awarded four clasps:

http://www.ppbso-ottawa.org/major-archie-cairns-cup/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Birchall (five clasps)
http://reocities.com/HotSprings/resort/5797/historical/barr.html


----------



## Danjanou (6 Mar 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Roger, can you define LOF for me.  The DND Lexicon has gotten so large with so many meanings for the same 3 letters I do not keep up anymore.  One thing is for sure Commander's commendations seem to have become very common.



Just because I'm feeling sadistic this morning. LOF medal rack:

http://www.frontiernet.net/~ericbush/FOREIGN/OTHERS/LoF.html


----------



## Pusser (6 Mar 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> I seem to recall reading an article (Sentinel?  Maple Leaf?) on the topic of four clasps to the CD.  If my memory hasn't failed me, at the time of writing there were three or four people who were wearing four clasps.  I'm sure there have been at least a few more since.
> 
> Here's a few references to those who have been awarded four clasps:
> 
> ...



Air Commodore Leonard Birchall and the Queen Mother each had five bars to their CDs when they died (denoting 62 years of service).  This comes from many years as Honorary Colonels in the CF (in addition to Birchall's long career).  They actually had to make a special device for their undress ribbons because you can't fit five rosettes on it.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Air Commodore Leonard Birchall and the Queen Mother each had five bars to their CDs when they died (denoting 62 years of service).  This comes from many years as Honorary Colonels in the CF (in addition to Birchall's long career).  They actually had to make a special device for their undress ribbons because you can't fit five rosettes on it.


OK thanks for the info but for a few examples its not us Regular folks that will ever see a forth or more bar. mabey that's why it stood out so much.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> - Auidable "walt,walt,walt alarm"



As long as the Walt detector app says "Danger  Will Robinson Danger!"

If you remember Lost in Space.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> OK thanks for the info but for a few examples its not us Regular folks that will ever see a forth or more bar. mabey that's why it stood out so much.



Even if a guy joined at 15 (some of us) and served to 55 (60 in the Mo), retired to the CIC til 65 (max allowed for CIC, IIRC) that would still only be 50 years. Two short of 4 clasps. The person would have had to serve as an honourary to gain the extra time. If he didn't it can't happen.

Not by my ciphering anyway.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Mar 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not by my ciphering anyway.



If you say so Jethro Bodine......

Dun yer guzintas lately?


----------



## The Anti-Royal (6 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> As long as the Walt detector app says "Danger  Will Robinson Danger!"
> 
> If you remember Lost in Space.....



Or the Walt detector van from the Minister of Housinge (yes, I spelled that right).

If you remember Monty Python's "Eric the Half a Bee" song . . .


----------



## GAP (7 Mar 2012)

The Right To Lie
March 6, 2012
Article Link

 Six years ago, the United States enacted a law (the Stolen Valor Act) that made it illegal to lie and claim you received military awards for valor. One of the men recently convicted of this has appealed his sentence (three years' probation, a fine, and community service) by claiming the Stolen Valor Act tramples on the right of free speech and that one aspect of free speech is the right to lie about one's military service.

One of the interesting items to come out of all this litigation is the fact that the U.S. Department of Defense does not have a central database for those awarded these medals. To find out if someone had received a particular medal, one has to contact the service (army, navy, air force, marines, coast guard) involved and then the service record of the individual, or a database maintained by that service, must be inspected to see if the award was actually made.

Part of the problem is that all the services use some of the same medals, like the Bronze Star (for "meritorious service" or bravery in combat), Silver Star (for bravery in combat), and Purple Heart (for getting wounded). All the awards with the same name are supposed to represent the same degree of bravery and sacrifice but they don't. All services also award the Medal of Honor, and there are plenty of people keeping lists of who has received this award as this is the nation's highest award and rarely given. Right below it is the Distinguished Service Cross (for the army, Navy Cross for sailors, and the Air Force Cross for airmen), which is given out more freely. And then there's the Distinguished Flying Cross, just for people who fly. As far back as 1926, when the Distinguished Flying Cross was established, the first one to be awarded went to a civilian (Charles Lindbergh) for a non-combat bit of bravery (flying a single engine aircraft across the Atlantic). Some particularly brave and intrepid Air Force pilots have racked up as many as 13 Distinguished Flying Crosses, while no one has received more than two Medals of Honor. One person has received as many as seven Distinguished Service Crosses but this was a World War I pilot who got it for daring air operations. The Distinguished Flying Cross was invented partly to take care of the multiple awards that the brass loved to lavish on successful pilots. The Distinguished Flying Cross tends to be given out fifty times more frequently than the Distinguished Service Cross. So one reason for not keeping a central database is the possibility that it might start a squabble over why it seems to be easier to get medals in some services versus others.

Meanwhile, the government has other ways of cracking down on those who falsely claim military service. For example, after years of pressure from veterans the U.S. government finally cracked down on phony veterans, particularly those who claim to have been POWs (Prisoners Of War). Many of these fakes went even farther and claimed to be POWS when they claimed disability payments from the Veterans Administration. There is a financial incentive to make the claim, and for years the Veterans Administration ignored obvious evidence of fraud.

There are only 661 officially recognized U.S. POWs from the Vietnam period. About 500 of those are alive, but when questioned VA found that they were paying disability payments to nearly a thousand "Vietnam POWs." It got worse after the 1991 Gulf War. There were 21 officially recognized POWs during that conflict but the VA found it was paying disability to 286 Gulf War POWs. For years the VA claimed that they checked out the records before recognizing all these phony POW vets. Apparently there were not a lot of people at the VA who knew how to count.

Once recognized as a POW by the VA, you have several financial benefits (like not having to make copayments for medical services). Thus the fake POWs are also guilty of stealing money from the government. Veterans groups believe the VA resisted dealing with this obvious fraud because of unwillingness to deal with the resulting bad publicity.

Veteran groups have, increasingly, been going after these phonies independently and have unmasked thousands of POW poseurs. These groups have also exposed many more non-veterans who claimed service, including medals not earned. Some of these imposters even used fake documents to claim veterans' benefits. But most just did it to impress friends and acquaintances.

Some of the most outrageous fakers pretended to be veterans of elite units (Special Forces, Delta Force, Rangers, and SEALS). The boldest fakes pretend to have been U.S. Navy SEALs. The real SEALs are elite amphibious commandoes and there aren’t many of them (fewer than a thousand on active duty at any one time). There are only a few thousand real SEAL veterans out there. Yet in the last decade, over 25,000 people have been exposed as pretending to be former SEALs. There are volunteer organizations out there that expose these phonies. Only one in 200 people examined by these organizations turn out of have been SEALs. Some of the phonies have threatened lawsuits but none has ever followed through.

The number of phonies goes up whenever SEALs are in the news, either because of combat activity or because of a movie or TV show about them. Many civilians accuse the authenticating organizations of being vigilantes, as many people find nothing wrong in a little make believe. But SEALs, or any combat troops, operate in a very dangerous environment and have to train hard to acquire the skills that civilians are so keen on pretending they have. The phonies are seen by the troops as dishonoring the effort and sacrifices of the real SEALs. Moreover, the phonies are often embarrassing specimens of humanity who make the real SEALs look bad simply by association. So it’s not just a little harmless make-believe, it’s bad for the morale of people who risk their lives for all of us. 
end


----------



## Pusser (8 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> If you say so Jethro Bodine......
> 
> Dun yer guzintas lately?



Man, you are old!

Now, let's go find Ellie Mae and smoke some crawdads.


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Mar 2012)

I am not a lawyer and certainly not an American lawyer BUT the right to free speech is not the same as the right to lie as far as I understand it. For example if a person lies in a US court room, I know thats a criminal offence or if they lie to US LAw enforcement authorities, thats also a criminal offence.

I don't beleive they have the right to lie.

As for this pretending horse sh*t? Forget pretending to be a JTF2-SAS-Sniper-SEAL-PAthfinder robo-commando! I am going to be an original fake.

I am going to wear a grizzly bear suit and pretend to be a freaking rampaging grizzly bear! If your gonna be a fake, might as well go all out and have fun with it.  Imagine, me in a grizzly suit running around simcoe county pretending to growl and root through the garbage....til I get shot by animal control. Damn I better think this idea out more.


----------



## my72jeep (8 Mar 2012)

I am not a lawyer and certainly not an American lawyer BUT the right to free speech is not the same as the right to lie as far as I understand it. For example if a person lies in a US court room, I know that's a criminal offence or if they lie to US Law enforcement authorities, that's also a criminal offence.



OK but could he then use this? 
I have the right to not incriminate my self so buy telling the truth now I incriminate my self. Catch 22.
I think they should all go to jail but then the tax payers would still be supporting them.


----------



## Pusser (8 Mar 2012)

It was Oliver Wendell Holmes Jr (Chief Justice of the US Supreme Court and a Civil War Veteran) who stated words to the effect that, "the right of free speech does not give the right to shout "fire" in a crowded theatre."   In other words, reasonable limits can indeed be placed on free speech (and other "rights" for that matter).  The Canadian Consititution also allows for the placement of limits on rights.


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Mar 2012)

They do have the right to clam up (shut their mouth) so who says they have to speak the truth? No one, just in certain circumstances it is illegal to lie. thats my point.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Mar 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> They do have the right to clam up (shut their mouth) so who says they have to speak the truth? No one, just in certain circumstances it is illegal to lie. thats my point.



Hey I thought you were a grizzly bear? How can you post coherently on the Internet if you're a bear? 

I call Bear Walt  8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Mar 2012)

One day I intend to impersonate being Chief cook and bottle washer for an elite long range patrol group. Maybe even be a cabin boy for seal team 6...... :nod:


----------



## Spooks (8 Mar 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> One day I intend to impersonate being Chief cook and bottle washer for an elite long range patrol group. Maybe even be a cabin boy for seal team 6...... :nod:



How about the CDS' batman? Afer the laughing finishes you have an opportunity to teach your 'audience' about the history of batmen in the Canadian military.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Mar 2012)

Well, if we're just seeing how ridiculous we can get....maybe I'll impersonate someone who cares about the sick/lame/lazy who post in the Recruiting threads how awesome they'd be in JTF2.   :nod:


----------



## Spooks (8 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Well, if we're just seeing how ridiculous we can get....maybe I'll impersonate someone who cares about the sick/lame/lazy who post in the Recruiting threads how awesome they'd be in JTF2.   :nod:



Impersonating yourself isn't too spectacular of an acting feat though. A *REAL* walt will pretnend to be something he's not 
(Deep down, we all know you care about every Canadian, young and old, on these boards, even if they have under 150 logged hours as a sniper on MW3)


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Mar 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> As long as the Walt detector app says "Danger  Will Robinson Danger!"
> 
> If you remember Lost in Space.....


Danger Will Robinson, my arms are flailing wildly!


----------



## Spooks (9 Mar 2012)

This idea may not fly for all walts as there are some who just say they were in X unit but nothing more. This applies to the ones who goto a surplus store, buy the gear and parade around as a member:

Isn't it a criminal offense to impersonate a police officer? This guy was charged with 'impersonating a police officer' ref: here. In Ohio, a lawsite says this. And there is a conversation of Canadian laws on this site here

So for those walts (like that 'Duke' in England who is a famous walt), can't they be charged and convicted? I am not too familiar with law so I do know if they would qualify for such.

By all these references, those folk who say that they have a medal for 'Order of XYZ', their own VC , or even falsely wear medals to have bragging right on Remembrance Day, aren't they falsely stating that they have earned a decoration which is awarded on authority of the GG/Queen and thus be subject to these laws too?

I understand that what I am proposing hypotetically proposes many police detachments around Canada being filled with a bunch of old gentlemen on Nov 11, but I am merely asking for my own knowledge.


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Mar 2012)

Danjanou,

I will come clean. I am a bear walt! I so wished I could join the elite corps of Grizzly Bears and live their action packed lifestyle! Less the hunters of course.  ;D


----------



## Pusser (9 Mar 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> This idea may not fly for all walts as there are some who just say they were in X unit but nothing more. This applies to the ones who goto a surplus store, buy the gear and parade around as a member:
> 
> Isn't it a criminal offense to impersonate a police officer? This guy was charged with 'impersonating a police officer' ref: here. In Ohio, a lawsite says this. And there is a conversation of Canadian laws on this site here
> 
> ...



Section 419 of the Criminal Code of Canada covers this:

419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,

(a) *wears a uniform  * of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,

(b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order,

(c) has in his possession a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card from the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force that has not been issued to and does not belong to him, or

(d) has in his possession a commission or warrant or a certificate of discharge, certificate of release, statement of service or identity card, issued to an officer or a person in or who has been in the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force, that contains any alteration that is not verified by the initials of the officer who issued it, or by the initials of an officer thereto lawfully authorized,

is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

R.S., c. C-34, s. 377.


----------



## Spooks (9 Mar 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Section 419 of the Criminal Code of Canada covers this:
> 
> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> 
> ...




Sooo...why are there still the walts who go beyond justing saying they are/were in the military if the CC of Canada covers this?


----------



## medicineman (9 Mar 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> Sooo...why are there still the walts who go beyond justing saying they are/were in the military if the CC of Canada covers this?



The cops feel there are more important things to do with their time than arrest these asshats...guess more complaints have to be lodged and followed up on for them take it more seriously.

MM


----------



## Pusser (9 Mar 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> Sooo...why are there still the walts who go beyond justing saying they are/were in the military if the CC of Canada covers this?



There's a law against robbing banks, but people still do it....

The main reason is likely that with limited police and justice system resources available, this falls to the bottom of the list of priorities.  There are prosecutions, but not many (I know of at least one investigation going on now).  Most folks, when called out, simply scurry away in embarrassment and are not seen again (until they pop us somewhere else).


----------



## LordOsborne (9 Mar 2012)

So I just read this entire thread (all 37 pages of it) over the last 2 days, and I found the contents to be very entertaining. I wish I could have found out what happened to Booty, though. The links to the Arrse pages are broken now, so I can't see what they dug up on him unfortunately.

My experiences with walts are fairly limited, thankfully. However, way back when I was a cadet, I'd get some CIC instructor types telling some _very _tall tales. Some that have stuck with me are:

a) There's a special unit in the Army Reserves called "The Rifle Sergeant Corps" where you join up and are immediately promoted to "Rifle Sergeant" and all you do is train with the weapons of other countries and become expert marksmen. 

b) The .22 Long Rifle cartridge is _the_ 'most powerful and accurate' bullet on earth, because it can 'fly perfectly straight for* 2 KM* before gravity starts to affect it'. (we were being taught our introduction to the C.No7 cadet rifle at the time  :facepalm

c) The artillery trains with "a 37mm training howitzer" (whatever that is)


I was fortunate enough to bump into this guy years later.. he was never an actual uniform-wearing CIC officer, just a "civillian instructor" who taught at my old cadet unit. I ran into him by chance when he was with the entire cadet unit as they were practicing for their annual parade. He was wearing makeup and nailpolish and tattered goth clothing (at what was supposed to be the most important event on that cadet unit's calendar), and after some awkward chatting, I told him that I was now in the army reserves, and told him about the training I had received. He tried to impress me by telling me that he owned several "fully automatic M4 carbines with silencers and lasers". I would have probably said something to the Police, since I knew he didn't have the appropriate licences to own those kinds of guns.. but I egged him on a bit and asked for more details. He started to make a lot of basic and elementary mistakes about how they function and even how you'd open one up for disassembly (I asked him how many take down pins his had, 3 or 4?), and I knew he had gone back to his sad, lonely little world of trying to BS people. 

I probably should have stayed and started something, but I was far too disgusted at the time to want to hang around any longer. It's sad that people like that exist and are in contact with Cadets, spreading lies and misinformation. I've since learned that he has left the CIC altogether. 

That's my  :2c:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Mar 2012)

The Artillery used to train the OP's and techs with a 14.5mm training device which mimicked a 105mm scaled down . Calling it a howitzer would have been a stretch.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Mar 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The Artillery used to train the OP's and techs with a 14.5mm training device which mimicked a 105mm scaled down . Calling it a howitzer would have been a stretch.



I called the piece of crap many things over the years. Howitzer was not one of them!!


----------



## fraserdw (30 Apr 2012)

Walt Alert:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.260509920713233.54416.260504527380439&type=3


----------



## Sythen (30 Apr 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Walt Alert:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.260509920713233.54416.260504527380439&type=3



Wow! hahah The comments really tear him a new one.. Hopefully he gets a nice knock on his door from the men in blue.


----------



## fraserdw (30 Apr 2012)

Another one

DId anyone know that the Marines had a female LTC Infantry?

http://iedwounds6duringnightpatrolmarjah.blogspot.ca/

And the truth:

http://pownetwork.org/horv/horv_837.htm


----------



## Greymatters (2 May 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## Scott (2 May 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Walt Alert:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.260509920713233.54416.260504527380439&type=3



Wow. And still going. Now with Ghaddafi, David Duke and a whole host of other infamous names. Trollfest


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (3 May 2012)

I browsed around in this tread for my personal encounter with a poser. Well, I don't know if I'd call him a poser but a......very......odd individual.

I remember meeting this individual (not by choice, mind you) when I was in first year university. At first, this fella seemed nice enough, but he had a definite fixation on joining the CF. At the time, I was freshly into the CF and I fielded his questions the best I could. This guy was more than a few cans short of a six pack, to say the least. I recall one day, he was really excited about writing his CFAT and going to the interview with the recruiting officer. This young man had a very pressing question that he just had to ask. Upon hearing the question, I strongly advised him not to ask it, but he decided to go ahead anyways. It seems that this individual had a bit of a sword fetish, and he had apparently asked the recruiting officer that should he be selected to serve, if he could bring two katanas into battle. I could only imagine the officers' response. Prior to the interview, I had tried repeatedly (albeit unsuccessfully) to tell this individual that you simply cannot bring katanas into battle and that the Army is very different than some martial-arts/samurai movie. Needless to say, this individual was *livid*. By that time, I had grown use to him sucker punching me every time I swore, no katanas made this......individual.....a very unhappy camper. I saw little of him after he was presumably rejected by the recruiter, lest for one chaotic night where he made the mistake of picking a fight with four (no typo here!) linebackers on the grounds that he would be bringing his swords.......Following his unsurprising defeat, he began to make claims that he was in the CF and that he would be bringing his "Military Issue" Savage .22-250 (I think....) that was only issued to "Advance Kill Teams"  :.  Considering the guy appeared to never have had a haircut, he just looked (and talked) like some backwoods "survivalist". The funny part was that there were two CF members in that crowd, myself included, and while I may be out of the Army now, I take great offense to fakers/posers/wannabes/walts as did the other CF member that was present for this idiot threatening us with his hunting rifle. Long story short, in addition to getting the tar kicked out of him, his death threats with weapons spooked a lot of people so he ended up having to answer to our friends in blue and getting an all expenses paid trip to the city lockup.


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of the "MASK. Special Forces - Commandos".  Supposedly They  were  some American special photo-recon unit which in Vietnam went in ahead of everybody else. Can anyone verify that such a unit existed. I cannot find any reference to this unit on the net.


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Maybe a photo of the uniform being worn may jog some ones memory. I've blocked out the faces until I can get an answer as to whether the unit existed.


----------



## chrisf (29 May 2012)

The second medal in from the left may be an Australian vietnam service medal...

Of course, I'm far from an expert on any sort of insignia, but given that nothing else on the uniform appears to be Australian.... you may have a walt.


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Thanks, both these blokes are wearing Australian Medals and given that their uniforms appear to be distinctly American plus the bloke on the right has got that many ribbons it's not funny. Both these characters turned up after this years ANZAC Day March. they said they were from a photo recon unit (as I said in my 2nd post) Things just don't add up though. Why are they wearing Aussie medals. Possibly they're wannabees. The unit name is certainly not aussie nor the gear they're wearing. Thought I'd ask here if anyone had heard of the unit. Thanks for your input.


----------



## GAP (29 May 2012)

never heard of, nor seen them


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 May 2012)

Walts. US rank insignia is worn with the tip of the chevrons pointing up.Plus the stripes are alot larger than the actual US SGT insignia.. The insignia on the lapels are not American either.

US SF Branch Insignia - Officer







Enlisted:


----------



## Jungle (29 May 2012)

The guy on the right is wearing (Aus) 1 CDO Regt hat and lapel badges, plus what looks like Portuguese (metal) COMMANDO shoulder flashes.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 May 2012)

Looks like both guys are wearing USMC parachute badges.


----------



## Journeyman (29 May 2012)

Jungle -- my guess would be the curved "AUSTRALIA" epallette pin, rather than Port-a-geese.
tomahawk6 -- I read the post, not as them _claiming_ to be USSF, but that they were Aussies who'd served in some high-speed, ninja SOF unit in Vietnam.

OK, certainly an interesting assortment of badges........ dodger39, you'd be more likely to recognize the Aussie badges and whether they're legitimate.

But here's what I see:

One's wearing a uniform tunic, the other a sports jacket. Never heard of "MASK. SPECIAL FORCES," and the shoulder badge doesn't look common to any ABCA countries. Both wearing USMC jump wings. The black shirts and sand ties are a nice touch -- "dark of night.... SAS" ...and all that

The guy closest to the camera:
- Australian 1 Cdo cap badge/collar dog
- The Sgt stripe looks home-made and that's one kick-ass aguillette
- For his undress ribbons, 5th row up on our right is the US military Vietnam Service Medal, while the top left one is a UK Campaign Medal
- My _best guess_ is that the medals are actual Aussie medals, although the first one, which I think is the Australian Active Service Medal -- I thought they were issued with a VN bar; his has none. The fourth medal is the US Army Cross of Gallantry (VN), with oak leaf for multiple awards.

It looks like a Pioneer Badge on his sleeve, but I don't know of any country that uses a double-bit axe as their symbol.


If only because everything about these two scream "POSER!"......the only _potentially_ interesting thing in the pic is the blonde off his left shoulder.


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2012)

Beat me to it T6...though because of the angle, thought the guy in the foreground had Israeli ones instead...


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 May 2012)

The fellow closest to the camera is wearing the proper Army Green Uniform which is only now being phased out.
Medicineman - Both are similar

Israeli Parachute Badge


----------



## Journeyman (29 May 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Beat me to it T6...though because of the angle, thought the guy in the foreground had Israeli ones instead...


Israeli wings are silver, and below the parachute canopy are spaces between the suspension lines where you'd see the dark tunic.


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2012)

Wow they make the frontierman seem subtle.  Considering who seriously the Aussie authorities taing Waltign down Under I wonder if these two have been reported yet?

Should the Waltencommando at ARRSE be put on standby?


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses.

 Journeyman, The first medal is the Australian Active Service medal and it should have a Vietnam Clasp on it.


----------



## Jungle (29 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Jungle -- my guess would be the curved "AUSTRALIA" epallette pin, rather than Port-a-geese.



Yeah, you're probably right... but I like to think they were a secret Portustralian Special Forces Direct-action Airborne Marine Pirate Special-reconnaissance Frontiersmen Commando unit that was so secretive, even it's former members are not sure if they were awarded medals and decorations, so they wear them all...


----------



## dodger39 (29 May 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're probably right... but I like to think they were a secret Portustralian Special Forces Direct-action Airborne Marine Pirate Special-reconnaissance Frontiersmen Commando unit that was so secretive, even it's former members are not sure if they were awarded medals and decorations, so they wear them all...



A very apt description Jungles.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 May 2012)

My Dad was a Physical Training Instructor for a period during the war and had crossed tomahawks to signify that qualification.   What's with the crossed double headed ax badge?  Adds the the bad ass'dness of it all I guess.


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2012)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Yeah, you're probably right... but I like to think they were a secret Portustralian Special Forces Direct-action Airborne Marine Pirate Special-reconnaissance Frontiersmen Commando unit that was so secretive, even it's former members are not sure if they were awarded medals and decorations, so they wear them all...



Sounds plausible to me.  8)

Because I was bored I fwd the picture/link to these fine gentlemen too.  >

http://www.anzmi.net/


----------



## Journeyman (29 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> My Dad was a Physical Training Instructor for a period during the war and had crossed tomahawks to signify that qualification.   What's with the crossed double headed ax badge?  Adds the the bad ass'dness of it all I guess.


Interesting. I've seen crossed cutlasses, "PTI," and those 'weighted juggling dumbell thingees that look like bowling pins'  (that's the technical term    ), but I've never seen tomahawks for PTIs.

:dunno:


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Interesting. I've seen crossed cutlasses, "PTI," and those 'weighted juggling dumbell thingees that look like bowling pins'  (that's the technical term    ), but I've never seen tomahawks for PTIs.
> 
> :dunno:



Dad's been gone since 85.  Maybe it's my memory that's faulty.  IIRC he did say it was crossed tomahawks.  He was give the extra duty as he had been a school vice principal before the war.  (I've sent out a query to a site that hopefully will clear my foggy brain..)


----------



## 57Chevy (29 May 2012)

The fifth medal on the guy closest to the camera is a genuine US Made Republic of Vietnam (RVN) Campaign Medal.

Photos: 
            Chinese Fake
            Genuine USA Made


----------



## my72jeep (29 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Sounds plausible to me.  8)
> 
> Because I was bored I fwd the picture/link to these fine gentlemen too.  >
> 
> http://www.anzmi.net/



Wow now these guys take this serious.


----------



## Danjanou (29 May 2012)

yup if Walt hunting every became an olympic sport they'd be the favourites for Gold.


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> yup if Walt hunting every became an olympic sport they'd be the favourites for Gold.


   :nod:   For ARRSE, it's almost jovial compared to the Aussies.


OK, for those of us who get joy from the misfortune of others, the Aussies & Kiwis are pretty amusing too.   >


----------



## 57Chevy (30 May 2012)

IMO after carefull examination (but I'm not a pro at this) they are wearing all the appropriate ribbons
according to the five step instructions from EHow.  (Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act)

How to Identify Vietnam Era Army Decorations & Ribbons 
Jeremiah Blanchard 
http://www.ehow.com/how_6189041_identify-era-army-decorations-ribbons.html#ixzz1wLyAWJi8

Instructions
1 
Identify the colors of the Vietnamese Service Ribbon. This decoration was presented to every member of the armed services who served during the time of the Vietnam War. The ribbon has green side borders, with a yellow background, and three vertical red stripes in the center.
2 
Identify the design of the Vietnamese Presidential Unit Citation. This ribbon has a golden border, with a yellow background, and three thick vertical red stripes in the center.
3 
Identify the Republic of Vietnam Gallantry Cross Unit Citation. This ribbon has a golden rope border, with a red background. The center of the ribbon is yellow with eight vertical stripes spaced evenly apart. Fixed to the center, you will find a palm branch positioned sideways. The medal is a four-degree military award, starting with a palm branch at the lowest degree. This medal may also have a gold, silver or bronze star in place of the palm branch, as a higher degree is earned.
4 
Identify the design of the Republic of Vietnam Civil Actions Unit Citation. This ribbon has a golden rope border, with red side borders. The background is dark green with two vertical red lines in the center. A green palm leaf is positioned on the center of the ribbon.
5 
Identify the Republic of Vietnam Campaign Medal. The ribbon has thick alternating green and white stripes, with a silver flag bearing the year 1960, followed by a dash and a blank space, positioned in the center.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 May 2012)

Order of precedence is another way to check. All of those service ribbons would be located after the National Defense Service Medal. You dont wear ribbons AND medals.Its one or the other.Anyway I think its been established that they are not what they claim to be.

http://www.tioh.hqda.pentagon.mil/Awards/order_of_precedence.aspx


----------



## Danjanou (30 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :nod:   For ARRSE, it's almost jovial compared to the Aussies.
> 
> 
> OK, for those of us who get joy from the misfortune of others, the Aussies & Kiwis are pretty amusing too.   >



The ARRSE Waltenkommando (of which several members of this site including Tes and I belong to) prefer to publically shame and/or shun targets using the net rather than all that tedious legal stuff the Aussies and Kiwis enjoy. End result is the same, the walt is left in a room alone with the mess webley.

Kind of hoping I get a response to the email.


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> IMO after carefull examination (but I'm not a pro at this) .....


Thanks. That's a US site for US awards; the posers in question are Aussies.


----------



## Danjanou (30 May 2012)

Just received this in my overnight emails  8)



> Good Morning XXXXX
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our work and for the information about the Hines Brothers.
> We received quite a few reports about these idiots when they appeared last ANZAC Day (5 April 12) in Brisbane. As well as all the USA Ribbons they are wearing Australian Vietnam Medals; they did not serve with the Australian Army in Vietnam.
> ...


----------



## Scott (30 May 2012)

Not near as much fun as the Waltenkommando, but direct and to the point.


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thanks. That's a US site for US awards; the posers in question are Aussies.



They were pretending to be with a US unit and they sport alot of US decorations.Anyway it seems that the Aussies already have the scent.


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Interesting. I've seen crossed cutlasses, "PTI," and those 'weighted juggling dumbell thingees that look like bowling pins'   (that's the technical term    ),  but I've never seen tomahawks for PTIs.
> 
> :dunno:



Here is the answer I believe.  Dad said "Tomahawks"  I took that literally.  I did know of the "Indian club" and knew they were not bowling pins.  I just did not know what they were called until now.  

Shared under the provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.

Indian clubs -- is popular in the early 20th and late 19th century in US, some parts of Europe as well. It looks like a bowling pin, made of woods and comes with different sizes and weights and they are swung around. “They can range from a few pounds each, up to special clubs that can weigh as much as 50 pounds. They were used in carefully choreographed routines where the clubs were swung in unison by a group of exercisers, led by an instructor in the front, similar to modern aerobic classes. Indian club is used in India and is used by martial arts. 

http://alexandriaruthk.hubpages.com/hub/Different-Weight-Training-Equipment-to-Choose-From


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2012)

Hmmm...."Indian clubs" -- I learned something new today. Thanks.


----------



## 57Chevy (30 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just received this in my overnight emails  8)



Friggin Dogs.

Thanks Danjanou. 

Lots of them crawling out of that hole. Check this out;  ( Heroes or Villains? the epidemic of military imposters page )

http://www.pownetwork.org/


----------



## dodger39 (31 May 2012)

Gentlemen, I thank you for your input. The wheels are in motion to expose these two idiots. I feel sure that they will grace the pages of ANZMI for all to see. Why they do this sort of thing has me well and truly perplexed. They certainly need to do a bit more homework before they dress up like that again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 May 2012)

This is amusing:

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walts

There's a campaign in the UK to enact 'Stolen Valour' legislation to make it illegal to go A Walting Matilda. I'm proud to say it's being led by a former 1 PARA lad.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/bogus-troops-to-be-prosecuted-by-walter-mitty-842315

I'll keep my eye on it because I'll know I've made it when someone tries to impersonate me. He'll be easy to spot - the guy with the big mouth who never gets laid ;D


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> He'll be easy to spot - the guy with the big mouth who never gets laid ;D


 You may have to narrow down that criteria just a tiny bit.....dammit.


----------



## GAP (31 May 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You may have to narrow down that criteria just a tiny bit.....dammit.



clones?


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2012)

No, I merely suspect that there's quite a few 'guys with big mouths who never gets laid' -- not _me_, of course.   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Just received this in my overnight emails  8)


Well shared, Danjanou


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2012)

I got a good laugh out of your link daftandbarmy.

It is well known that a photo can tell a tale of a thousand words.
We do know that legitimate veterans are at times suspected as being 'walts' and only
after a thorough investigation are exonerated.
One must not forget the possibility of certain legitimate veteran operators passing themselves off as walts
or may look like walts because of their own low 'give a shyte' factor that prevails in the other guys' unmounted medal.
To work on the photograph, I took the liberty to rip it apart, then enlarged and sharpened
what I cropped.
Like I said, I'm not an ARRSE (lol), just an amateur that gives a shyte, and it's not my fault that I'm a bit analytical.

My focus was on what seems to resemble an Academy or Vietnam Veterans ring and compared it with photographs
on a google search. It was impossible to get a good fix on it though, and there is also the possibility of it being a wedding band.
I noticed the little 'playboy bunny' identifier, but then again, that could be an age spot of an odd form. I also noticed what
appears to be a scar running across the knuckle area which could be the result of some hand to hand combat, a skin fold, or
something else.
In his other hand I notice what appears to be a card with the "support the troops" monogram in the right corner.
Not to sure of it, but is that a harmonica he is holding in his left hand ?
In any case, even though these guys did a thorough job of their homework, they will eventually get nailed.


All in all, it was a good exercise.
I salute the guys at ARRSE and all others that give a shyte for their continual search of posers.

Have a great day

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Not to sure of it, but is that a harmonica he is holding in his left hand ?



Looks like a wallet or billfold to me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 May 2012)

:sarcasm:
He also has all his fingernails, so it's quite possible he was never captured. 

Also, for someone that spent that amount of time 'over there' he should know at least two good oriental tailors that could adjust the cuffs of his store bought shirt, if not make him custom silk ones outright. :sarcasm:

 ;D Just jerking the chain.


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 May 2012)

A different post on the picture here.

Then I found the posers in a video here, courtesy of the Courier Mail. Enjoy the rest of the video, they know haw to parade!  

Attachment from the video

ME


----------



## VIChris (31 May 2012)

Here's another from the US:

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=30181


"He claimed his name was Thomas Lowry, served with weapons Co. 3rd Battalion 5th Marines. Claimed he was awarded the Navy Cross along with Lt. Brian Chontosh in Iraq. A quick check of the list of recent Navy Cross award recipients shows no Thomas Lowry and there is no mention of him in Lt. Chontosh’s citation.
Need to figure out how old and where he lives."

More at the link.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Here's another from the US:
> 
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=30181
> 
> ...



One of the comments:



> Note the facial expression. He seems perplexed. Almost like he didn’t think what he was doing was a bad idea, right up until someone took his picture. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. That should be on a monument somewhere.



 :nod:


----------



## 57Chevy (31 May 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Looks like a wallet or billfold to me.


 Now that you mention it  ;D

This guy knew right off. 
He points out their door.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2012)

Since this appears to be a Walt situation, I'll bring this into the already-existing gallery of wannabe odds and sods.


----------



## Danjanou (31 May 2012)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Here's another from the US:
> 
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=30181
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (31 May 2012)

> And many of us wear men’s watches.



It's not a watch.  It's a "Power Band" wrist band.  Just as stupid as if he _were_ wearing a woman's watch, IMHO.


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Jun 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> In his other hand I notice what appears to be a card with the "support the troops" monogram in the right corner.



On that note, if my suspicions are correct, these two clowns are more than just posers, but collect money
on false pretences for ill conceived purposes, themselves.
I strongly suggest that anyone out there with contacts down under make aware the appropriate authorities for action.
Good manhunting.

Cheers
 :yellow:


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Jun 2012)

Just reading about an amusing exchange on an online dating site in the UK between a walt claiming to be in the Paras, and the sister (I think) of a guy in 2 PARA who figured out he was a lying sack of poo, trashed him online, then shopped him to her brother.

Well done that woman!


----------



## Maxadia (3 Jun 2012)

Anyone familiar with "Capt. Peter. Mason"? Hard to find factual information online.


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Jun 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with "Capt. Peter. Mason"? Hard to find factual information online.



Its wiki I know but this is all I could find: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Mason


----------



## Maxadia (9 Jun 2012)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Its wiki I know but this is all I could find:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Mason



Yup, have seen that.  Unfortunately, any hard evidence is really hard to find regarding this gentleman.


----------



## Sythen (16 Jun 2012)

The original Walter Mitty is making a come back..

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/secret-life-of-walter-mitty/

Ben Stiller is one of my favorite comedic actors too!


----------



## Journeyman (17 Jun 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> The original Walter Mitty is making a come back..
> http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/secret-life-of-walter-mitty/
> Ben Stiller is one of my favorite comedic actors too!


I can only assume that James Thurber is rolling in his grave.


----------



## VIChris (17 Jun 2012)

Anderson Cooper interviews a Walt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD7a9oj-Go8


----------



## dogger1936 (17 Jun 2012)

Unreal.


----------



## eliminator (17 Jun 2012)

that was nuts


----------



## medicineman (18 Jun 2012)

eliminator said:
			
		

> that was nuts



So was the clown interviewed...

MM


----------



## 57Chevy (18 Jun 2012)

Shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Combat tales, video have Marines smelling faker
Gina Cavallaro staff writer (14Apr)
http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2012/04/marine-combat-tales-video-marines-smelling-faker-041412w/
(Video link below)
His own brother calls him a fraud. The Marine Corps has no record of him. His war stories don’t add up, and his “war photos” are blurry images of partially hidden faces.

Yet a man from Harrisburg, Pa., with several aliases ended up posing in a video documentary as a Marine first sergeant with harrowing stories of combat, losing friends in battle and the pain of post-traumatic stress disorder.

The eight-minute video — “Soldier On: a conversation with 1st Sgt. Brian Camacho USMC” — was produced in Toronto for MilitaryMinds.ca, an online forum where combat vets can share their stories in the hopes others will break their silence on the burden of PTSD

Several attempts to reach Camacho, whose real name is Brian Khan, were unsuccessful. Emails went unreturned and phone numbers were no longer in service.

Khan reached out to MilitaryMinds in mid-February to the site and found a sympathetic ear in its founder, Cpl. Chris Dupee, an infantryman with the 3rd Royal Canadian Regiment and a veteran of combat in Afghanistan who has been diagnosed with PTSD.

After exchanging messages and calls with Khan, Dupee asked him if he’d travel to Toronto and tell his story on camera.

Dupee raised $1,400 in four hours with a call for donations on his Military Minds Facebook page. Another $300 was raised later.

In Toronto a week later, Dupee and the first sergeant bonded, partied and built a mutual trust. It was all captured on video.

But even as he bonded with the Marine, Dupee said, he had doubts.

“A couple of things did not add up, but we pursued it anyway. He was going to kill himself, and our knowledge of the U.S. military was limited,” Dupee said.

In one instance, Khan told a story of having left the wire for a patrol with a 10-man team and returning with only two. The next time he told it, four had returned.

“I can count every friend I lost over there; it just didn’t sound right,” Dupee said.

Interspersed with footage of real combat, Khan is seen in a red, letterman-style satin jacket bedecked with patches, pins, ribbons and scrolls. In other scenes, he wears a woodland MARPAT uniform with jump wings and a Marine Corps Combatant Diver insignia above the service tape.

“I was attached to a recon unit. Did a lot of special ops, a lot of snatch and grab, a lot of patrols, a lot of security force,” he says as the video opens.

Referring to his purported PTSD, he adds: “This is the hardest fight I’ve ever been in — this is every day. Right now, I would prefer to go in a firefight.”

And smaller details were wrong. For example, Khan uses the Army “hooah” instead of the Marines’ distinctive “oorah” in the video trailer.

But when video director Paulo Rubio asks: “Did you lose any friends?” and Khan replies “Too many to count,” it was, for Rubio, a signal that the first sergeant might be lying.

“I would have [their names] tattooed on my body; I would commemorate every one,” Rubio said as he recalled his reaction to Khan’s vague statement. “Marines know who they’ve lost.”

Days after the video was posted on March 25, vigilant Marines began to call foul, including leaders within F’n Boot, a rough-edged watchdog group of Marines who ruthlessly go after fakers.

“Any Marine knows, just taking one look at that [expletive] video, he’s not a first sergeant,” said an active-duty staff sergeant who contacted Marine Corps Times after he found the video on YouTube. “I don’t know if he’s ever been in, but I can’t find him anywhere.”

And he won’t, because according to Brian Khan’s brother, Ian Khan, the 45-year-old has never served in the military.

“My brother’s a fraud. He’s obsessed with the Marine Corps but he never went in,” Ian Khan said in a phone interview.

It became clear that Camacho was really Brian Khan after a cursory search for him and his likeness online. Though his Facebook page quickly vanished after the fraud was uncovered, videos of him and his kids at a cellphone store in Harrisburg, and his true last name, were an easy match with his kids’ Facebook pages and those of other family members.

At a loss to explain his brother’s eagle, globe and anchor tattoo, Ian Khan said, “It’s all a game to him. He really believes that he went to Iraq and Afghanistan.”

Brian, he said, has also masqueraded as a Marine colonel.

No record of service for Brian Khan or Brian Camacho was found in an inquiry with Manpower and Reserve Affairs.
                             ____________________________________________

Link to video: http://sofrep.com/4957/recon-marine-or-stolen-valor/

Photo:
Canadian Cpl. Chris Dupee with “1st Sgt. Brian Camacho,” an alleged Marine faker whose real name is Brian Khan.


----------



## Sythen (18 Jun 2012)

I hope they catch and charge that bastard..


----------



## Nemo888 (18 Jun 2012)

Jonathan Idema. What a strange character. He was part walt and part crazy even if he was on the CIA payroll. He should probably be put in the walt hall of fame.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Idema

http://ronbosoldier.blogspot.ie/2011/01/jonathan-keith-idema-jack-black-jack.html
http://theorlandoslantnel.blogspot.ca/2011/10/idema-file.html
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2012/06/how_to_kill_a_rational_peasant.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jun 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> Jonathan Idema. What a strange character. He was part walt and part crazy even if he was on the CIA payroll. He should probably be put in the walt hall of fame.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Idema
> 
> ...



Wow, he's famous. If I tried to pretend to be him, would that make me a walt walt?  ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Jun 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/28/supreme-court-stolen-valor-act_n_1614381.html
*
( US ) Supreme Court Strikes Down Stolen Valor Act: Lies About Military Honors Are No Crime*

06/28/2012 

WASHINGTON -- Congress improperly criminalized lies about receiving military honors, the Supreme Court ruled on Thursday.

In striking down the Stolen Valor Act, the majority rejected the government's argument that the law, passed in 2006, was written narrowly enough to avoid chilling protected speech. However, the court left open the possibility of Congress crafting a better law, one that doesn't violate the First Amendment.

The decision in U.S. v. Alvarez affirms the ruling of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 9th Circuit, which had invalidated Xavier Alvarez's conviction for introducing himself at a 2007 public meeting as a Medal of Honor recipient for his service in the Marines. Alvarez was an elected member of a Los Angeles-area water board -- and, as it turned out, a serial liar -- but he had not received that honor or, indeed, served in the military. He was one of the first individuals to be convicted under the Stolen Valor Act, passed in 2006.

Justice Anthony Kennedy wrote the plurality opinion, joined by Chief Justice John Roberts and Justices Ruth Bader Ginsburg and Sonia Sotomayor. Justices Stephen Breyer and Elena Kagan wrote to concur in the outcome.

"The Nation well knows that one of the costs of the First Amendment is that it protects the speech we detest as well as the speech we embrace," Kennedy wrote. "Though few might find respondent's statements anything but contemptible, his right to make those statements is protected by the Constitution's guarantee of freedom of speech and expression."

The plurality opinion rejected "the notion that false speech should be in a general category that is presumptively unprotected" by the First Amendment.

Kennedy made clear that the justices did not take lightly the sacrifices made by those who have been awarded the Medal of Honor. But he wrote, "The American people do not need the assistance of a government prosecution to express their high regard for the special place that military heroes hold in our tradition. Only a weak society needs government protection or intervention before it pursues its resolve to preserve the truth. Truth needs neither handcuffs nor a badge for its vindication."

Writing for the dissent, Justice Samuel Alito did not share his colleagues' concerns about a slippery slope created by the Stolen Valor Act.

"The plurality additionally worries that a decision sustaining the Stolen Valor Act might prompt Congress and the state legislatures to enact laws criminalizing lies about 'an endless list of subjects.' The plurality apparently fears that we will see laws making it a crime to lie about civilian awards such as college degrees or certificates of achievement in the arts and sports," Alito wrote in an opinion joined by Justices Antonin Scalia and Clarence Thomas.

But Alito concluded that Congress could appropriately distinguish lies about receiving the Medal of Honor from lies about "even the most prestigious civilian awards."

Erin Mershon contributed to this report.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (29 Jun 2012)

Interesting decision but likely to be completely ignored in light of the other SCOTUS decision today. 

Can libel against a "Class" (Military Veterans etc.) be argued ?  (but then that is civil not criminal).


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jun 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> *( US ) Supreme Court Strikes Down Stolen Valor Act: Lies About Military Honors Are No Crime...*


*
Perhaps next time, you can increase the font and change the colour in addition to posting an entire article in bold

...that'll make it both more significant....and less worth reading*   :nod:


----------



## Rifleman62 (29 Jun 2012)

The posted error has been corrected to what I hope meets the impeccable personal standards you survive by.

Please add me to your substantive "Ignore" catalogue, if you have failed to do so already.

I will continue to peruse your terse posts.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jun 2012)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> The posted error has been corrected to what I hope meets the impeccable personal standards you survive by.
> 
> Please add me to your substantive "Ignore" catalogue, if you have failed to do so already.
> 
> I will continue to peruse your terse posts.


"...by which you survive."   

If it makes you feel any better, you're not _remotely_ near the "Ignore" list -- only four or five irredeemably stupid people reside there. I generally appreciate your posts.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jun 2012)

Who are you talking to rifleman62? It's like you're having a conversation with yourself?


----------



## dogger1936 (30 Jun 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Who are you talking to rifleman62? It's like you're having a conversation with yourself?



300 milpoints.


----------



## Occam (30 Jun 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Who are you talking to rifleman62? It's like you're having a conversation with yourself?



It's generally accepted forum etiquette that in the absence of quotation, or addressing someone by name, that the immediately preceding post is the one being responded to.  Seemed pretty clear to me...and by some accounts, I'm apparently irredeemably stupid.


----------



## dodger39 (8 Jul 2012)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> Maybe a photo of the uniform being worn may jog some ones memory. I've blocked out the faces until I can get an answer as to whether the unit existed.



Remember these 2 clowns from Brisbane, Australia. Well they now grace the pages of ANZMI. Read there astounding bullshit story here. 
http://www.anzmi.net/hines/hines.html


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Jul 2012)

I've got a question.

How does one go about making an official conclusion that a person has not served, or did not serve to the extent the person claims? The reason I ask is one of my current supervisors talks about how he was in the CF as an MP but there are some things he talks about that just seems... off. Is there anyway I could call or email a department to verify someone's service? Sometimes I believe that this person did serve, but there are days where it seems he must have only done a Basic Engagement or dropped the ball at some point and got fired. There are even basic military terms that I've mentioned to him and he asks me what "it" is because he has no clue - terms that anyone that has indeed served 20 years, would know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2012)

I am sure he has a photo or two.....none.....well


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Jul 2012)

He brought in his CFMPA certificate when he was putting together a request for Private Investigator status, but I'm sure you could easily get a hold of and forge something like that... I'm just skeptical, tis all.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> He brought in his CFMPA certificate when he was putting together a request for Private Investigator status, but I'm sure you could easily get a hold of and forge something like that... I'm just skeptical, tis all.



I take it, that an RCMP 'step' is involved in the process.   One whereby they will check his history and references.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> terms that anyone that has indeed served 20 years, would know.



I have served for almost 20 years. Do you have any idea how much things, names and terminology has changed over that time ?

Not everyone who says they used to be in is a poser.


----------



## JorgSlice (8 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have served for almost 20 years. Do you have any idea how much things, names and terminology has changed over that time ?
> 
> Not everyone who says they used to be in is a poser.



I understand this, however, sometimes talking to him about his career he tends to avoid any and all questions altogether and begins to complain and act quite strange about it.

Was there ever a "NATO Use of Force Instructor" in Germany in 1983?
Is it possible for an MP to lead and complete over 350 investigations himself? In that light, is it possible without even having any association to the CFNIS?


----------



## Sythen (8 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have served for almost 20 years. Do you have any idea how much things, names and terminology has changed over that time ?
> 
> Not everyone who says they used to be in is a poser.



He hasn't accused him of anything yet. He hass said he is skeptical, which is understandable in some cases.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> Was there ever a "NATO Use of Force Instructor" in Germany in 1983?



I don't know, i was not in the CF in 1983. Lots of things from the 80s aren't around anymore either.




			
				JorgSlice said:
			
		

> is it possible without even having any association to the CFNIS?



CFNIS was not established until 1997. If he had a career before 1997............

CFNIS is tasked with investigating "serious and sensitve matters related to DND and the CF." so i'm sure there are "non-serious and non-sensitive matters related to DND and the CF" that one could have investigated without being CFNIS, even after it was created.


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I don't know, i was not in the CF in 1983. Lots of things from the 80s aren't around anymore either.



Recceguy is!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jul 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Recceguy is!  ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2012)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Recceguy is!  ;D



.........and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## JesseWZ (9 Jul 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> I understand this, however, sometimes talking to him about his career he tends to avoid any and all questions altogether and begins to complain and act quite strange about it.
> 
> Was there ever a "NATO Use of Force Instructor" in Germany in 1983?
> Is it possible for an MP to lead and complete over 350 investigations himself? In that light, is it possible without even having any association to the CFNIS?



I've been an MP for all of 4 months and have well over 50 'investigations' to my name. Most for petty minor things, but if you consider anything we generate a report for an investigation, then definitely.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .........and I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Jul 2012)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I've been an MP for all of 4 months and have well over 50 'investigations' to my name. Most for petty minor things, but if you consider anything we generate a report for an investigation, then definitely.



So that's one put to bed. 

The other was that he was the "NATO Use of Force instructor" and was training CIVPOL and MP personnel from all worldly militaries(sp) that were posted to West Germany during that time period around 1983. Among other things, he just seems very... bitter about his career which could for any number of reasons. I could just be over analyzing, my previous employer's management team was full of walts (well 2) that talked about tours to obscure and "classified city" that Canada never even touched as far as I know. One even said he was given the Canadian Medal of Honor.... No names, no pack drill.


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Jul 2012)

The complete rundown on the walt brothers, John and George Hines which is
from ANZMI and shared with provisions of The copyright Act

The Hines Twins - John (Jack) Anthony Hines and George Edward Hines, aka George Edward Carr 
Warning viewing the photographs in this exposure may cause nausea.
http://www.anzmi.net/hines/hines.html


----------



## fraserdw (9 Jul 2012)

Before '97 it was called SIU (special Investigations Unit).  Rather comical bunch, they drove around "undercover" in propane powered black Dodge K cars wearing dark suits with white socks and CF oxfords (low shoes as we called them back then).


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jul 2012)

Was it like the Blues Brothers?


----------



## fraserdw (9 Jul 2012)

Actually I as thinking that you the OP may want to ask his co worker if he was SIU and see if there is a reaction.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Was it like the Blues Brothers?



You know now that I think about it that's an apt description of them, or at least the ones I ran across.  8)


----------



## Pat in Halifax (9 Jul 2012)

They didn't have the 'cool' shades though.


----------



## LineJumper (9 Jul 2012)

They had some pretty kick-ass make-up kits and wig racks too, at least they did in the mid 90's.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jul 2012)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> They had some pretty kick-*** make-up kits and wig racks too, at least they did in the mid 90's.



Hey whatever they chose to do when off duty, and in the privacy of their quarters was their business alone, Trudeau said so.  8)


----------



## Remius (9 Jul 2012)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> The complete rundown on the walt brothers, John and George Hines which is
> from ANZMI and shared with provisions of The copyright Act
> 
> The Hines Twins - John (Jack) Anthony Hines and George Edward Hines, aka George Edward Carr
> ...



Awesome stuff.  i want to put in for medal #9. National Meal.  I'd have all sorts of bars and numbers on that one...


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jul 2012)

From South of the Border.....





> A congressional hopeful said Monday he’s dropping out of the race for a northwest Arkansas seat amid questions about his military record.
> 
> Democrat Ken Aden announced he plans to withdraw from the race against Republican incumbent Steve Womack after the _Arkansas Democrat-Gazette_ reported military records and statements from officials contradict Aden’s claim that he was an Army Special Forces soldier.
> 
> ...


From a previous piece on the same individual.....





> .... Aden, the Democratic nominee running against Republican incumbent Steve Womack for northwest Arkansas’ congressional seat, claims he’s qualified as a Special Forces soldier, but the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette said last month that military records prove otherwise.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## dogger1936 (9 Jul 2012)

This should bring pride to all REAL members. Some people out there dream of being us. How pathetic is that!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jul 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Before '97 it was called SIU (special Investigations Unit).  Rather comical bunch, they drove around "undercover" in propane powered black Dodge K cars wearing dark suits with white socks and CF oxfords (low shoes as we called them back then).



Actually, the successor to the SIU was the CF National Counter-Intelligence Unit (NCIU), not the CFNIS. The CFNIS was created out of really nothing and had no predecessor.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Actually, the successor to the SIU was the CF National Counter-Intelligence Unit (NCIU), not the CFNIS. The CFNIS was created out of really nothing and had no predecessor.


I disagree.  I was in the trade then, and the members of both came from the former in their mandates.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2012)

Which unit was it that went around spying on people trying to catch them being gay?
I thought that was SIU?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Which unit was it that went around spying on people trying to catch them being gay?



The Electrical and Mechanical Engineers ?







I kid, i kid......


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Which unit was it that went around spying on people trying to catch them being gay?
> I thought that was SIU?


Yes, it was.  Back when that garbage mattered to some.


----------



## cupper (9 Jul 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Electrical and Mechanical Engineers ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just remember, the Air Force is on the bottom. :nana:


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2012)

Thought that was a Vandoo flag for a sec until I thaw the paler thade of bloooo at the bottom...

MM


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2012)

I have seen some ex-RSM's and other Senior NCO's who have retired and are walting as civilians, wandering around with handlebar moustaches, razor sharp creases in their causal slacks and using pace sticks to measure off the required steps to the bus stops.


----------



## dogger1936 (10 Jul 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have seen some ex-RSM's and other Senior NCO's who have retired and are walting as civilians, wandering around with handlebar moustaches, razor sharp creases in their causal slacks and using pace sticks to measure off the required steps to the bus stops.



Haha that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jul 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have seen some ex-RSM's and other Senior NCO's who have retired and are walting as civilians, wandering around with handlebar moustaches, razor sharp creases in their causal slacks and using pace sticks to measure off the required steps to the bus stops.



Hey I trimmed my handlebar down and I tried to teach my manservant to stop pressing the slacks old boy.  8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2012)

What the U.S. may try to help the public out some walts:





> After years of rejecting the idea, the Pentagon is now considering the creation of a publicly accessible database of military valor awards as a way to deter military fakers.
> 
> The change of heart comes as some key lawmakers — including Sen. Jim Webb, D-Va., chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee’s personnel panel — are moving to restore criminal penalties for people who wear medals that are not authorized.
> 
> ...


_Stars & Stripes_, 10 Jul 12


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Jul 2012)

A step in the right direction, however it needs to record more that valour awards. To not include regular awards would just encourage the walts to fore go their bronze stars etc, and keep wearing the medals and decorations for service and the like.


----------



## Haggis (11 Jul 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> A step in the right direction, however it needs to record more that valour awards. To not include regular awards would just encourage the walts to fore go their bronze stars etc, and keep wearing the medals and decorations for service and the like.



Maybe they should look at the GG's Honours Recipient Search page as a starting point.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I disagree.  I was in the trade then, and the members of both came from the former in their mandates.



PM inbound


----------



## novaatlantic (11 Jul 2012)

This guy made a fool of himself on national TV...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2156927/Americas-Got-Talent-fraud-Timothy-Poe-gives-teary-apology-refuses-admit-lied.html


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Jul 2012)

novaatlantic said:
			
		

> This guy made a fool of himself on national TV...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2156927/Americas-Got-Talent-fraud-Timothy-Poe-gives-teary-apology-refuses-admit-lied.html



But not before suckering a bunch of people into thinking he was the real deal..


----------



## dodger39 (20 Jul 2012)

Kevin Lionel Quick got caught out for defrauding the government by telling bulldust stories to get a higher pension. 

Read his story here. http://www.anzmi.net/quick/quick.html

He's just appeared in court again and ordered to repay $64,000 to the government.

http://www.news.com.au/national/war-veteran-who-lied-to-boost-pension-ordered-to-repay-64000-over-18-years/story-fndo4bst-1226428446383

and even got himself on national tv 

http://aca.ninemsn.com.au/video/   click on the video  "Veterans lies spark outrage"


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2012)

In the wake of the SCOTUS decision on the Stolen valor act, the poser sues those who exposed him.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=30958

A week or so ago, I was honored with a request of some folks from SOCNET for our help in assisting them in a legal battle they’re having with a stolen valor thief turned bully who happens to be a lawyer. John Giduck was discharged from the Army after a lengthy career of 58 days and proceeded to build another career based on lies about his military experience – you know because all of that Drill & Ceremony gives him a distinct advantage in the world of private security. Well, the folks at SOCNET outed him as a phony and started damaging his business, so like some of the phonies we’ve had here, he struck back. I’ll let the folks from SOCNET explain the whole story;



> I am a member of the U.S. Special Operations Website known as SOCNET.COM. It is, since 1996, a place for military, law enforcement and special operations personnel to “hang out” and commiserate. It is open to the public at large and often serves as a sounding board to verify someone’s bonafides in the aforementioned careers; as well as discuss various other topics.
> 
> In 2007, a member asked about an individual named John Giduck who made claims, in writing, that he was a former US Army Special Forces Soldier, Ranger, tactical parachute instructor, etc. Mr. Giduck specializes in lectures and seminars given to law enforcement and military organizations about active shooters in schools. He based his work on a book he published (Mar 2005) about the Beslan School Siege in Russia (1 Sep 2004). As usual, several of us contacted former associates to establish Mr Giduck’s credentials. Within a few days we learned that Mr. Giduck had never served in the Army nor ever been a sworn police officer. Needless to say, it put a severe ‘dent’ in his credibility and ability to critique tactics, techniques and procedures. Several of us reported our findings on SOCNET and let it go. Lots of posers, but not a lot of time to deal with them..
> 
> ...





> “If Giduck is allowed to win this fight it will open the door for every military poser busted on this and other websites to file suit. This suit is about money. It has been from the beginning. That was apparent from the first e-mail that slipped out of his control where Giduck states that he is looking for some deep pockets to sue and win a summary judgement.
> 
> This isn’t just about SOCNET. It’s about all of us. If he wins, we will have lost our right to have a free-speech-based opinion about those who would steal what cost us so much to earn. For years this man has posed as a Ranger and a Special Forces Soldier to sell his snake oil to LE and military personnel all over the country, and he has profited greatly. His profits are now in danger due to the truth coming out and him being exposed as the poser that he is. He has infiltrated the Special Operations Association as well as the Special Forces Association and has used them against us.
> 
> ...





> A small group of us on SOCNET are trying to get the word out publicly of Mr. Giduck’s actions. We are asking your assistance, and asking your readership to spread the word about Mr. Giduck. Mr. Giduck is fast becoming a serial litigator and will use the litigations as a source of revenue to supplement his income as a speaker. Jonathan Keith Idema did the same thing as does the Westboro Baptist Church.
> 
> I apologize for the long diatribe, but I felt you needed some situation awareness regarding Mr. Giduck’s actions.
> 
> We could really use your help. We’re not backing down from this and those of us named in the current lawsuit have no choice. We’re in it to win it.



I’ve seen where Giduck has even fooled author Brad Thor, whose novels I’ve stopped reading because of his relationship with Giduck. I don’t tolerate bullies very well, and TSO and I have been the subject of a few recently. I don’t blame these guys for not backing down. Since the Supreme Court put it all on our shoulders to enforce the standards of our veteran community, none of us can surrender an inch to these childish little thugs. 

So now you know the Giduck story. Share this link to get the word out and move us up the search engine results for John Giduck

_______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Occam (23 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Compliments of the NRF forum , this has to be shared.



Doesn't seem to be working...I don't think the img tags will work with the type of link you're using.


----------



## Strike (23 Jul 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to be working...I don't think the img tags will work with the type of link you're using.



Thought it was just me.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jul 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Occam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found that when I'm looking at the forums via a system with firewalls, if the source of the photo is blocked, I get a blank screen instead of the photos.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Jul 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Compliments of the NRF forum , this has to be shared.
> 
> http://www.newrhodesian.net/download/file.php?id=9992&mode=view



Can't view the forum, you have to be registered to download attachments. If you grab them and host them with photobucket/imageshack we can all take a look.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jul 2012)

Sorry guys deleted those and recopied here. As I said compliments of the NRF


----------



## MikeL (8 Aug 2012)

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/phoney-soldier-confesses-to-lies-but-avoids-jail-165392036.html



> Phoney soldier confesses to lies but avoids jail
> By: Mike McIntyre
> Posted: 1:00 AM | Comments: 6 (including replies)
> 
> ...



*updated to include photo,  looks like he pretended to be with 2PPCLI


----------



## brihard (8 Aug 2012)

No harm done in any real sense, no gain realized, perp utterly humiliated and called out publicly in the press...

I see justice being done here. Good enough for this troop.


----------



## MikeL (8 Aug 2012)

Did a google search on his name,  just seeing what else would come up.. found video from an airsoft group he is/was part of.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDEpdqeHNn8


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Aug 2012)

Watched the video, are they for real?  :


----------



## X Royal (8 Aug 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Watched the video, are they for real?  :


In their own minds. 
Glad to see their with the SSF.  : As a former member of the then SSF I find it totally disrespectful.
Airsofters be better than real soldiers on the skills was the quote that really got me.


----------



## Haggis (8 Aug 2012)

Makes me wanna burn my SSF patch in shame-by association.


----------



## Gunplumber (8 Aug 2012)

I agree, they make me want to vomit. I bet I made more sweat on one day in Pet than they have in their entire lives. They shouldnt wear the uniform (and rank) let alone the maroon beret. What a bunch of geeks.


----------



## fraserdw (8 Aug 2012)

LOL, the fun continues:   http://6cbg.org/Site/index.php

It is even better than the Quebec Militia.

Check out the link to the Scout/Snipers or as they call themselves "hunters of gunmen".  I can see how the poor kid crossed the line from fantasy to reality, these guys are living life without the danger or the paycheck!


----------



## PJGary (8 Aug 2012)

Hahaha, oh no, the video got posted here too...

6CBG: "We have the muzzle discipline of a glow stick at a rave"... anybody want to translate that into Latin for them?


----------



## PJGary (8 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> Check out the link to the Scout/Snipers or as they call themselves "hunters of gunmen".



Shhh, careful, they might find us... like their website says "something something something DARKNESS something something YOU WILL BE HUNTED something"


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Aug 2012)

If any of those airsofters are reading this;

I have some grey things for sale dudes!  Chestrigs, body armor, tccc kits, boots, patches and even genuine maps for the been there done that factor.


----------



## armyvern (8 Aug 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> Hahaha, oh no, the video got posted here too...
> 
> 6CBG: "We have the muzzle discipline of a glow stick at a rave"... anybody want to translate that into Latin for them?



Nobis rostrum disciplinam meridiem baculo ad flexanima

 :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman (9 Aug 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> > ....anybody want to translate that into Latin for them?
> 
> 
> Nobis rostrum disciplinam meridiem baculo ad flexanima


Wow, she _is_ that old    





 :surrender:


----------



## Maxadia (9 Aug 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nobis rostrum disciplinam meridiem baculo ad flexanima
> 
> :blotto:



Easy for you, when it's your native language.  

Cause everyone spoke that back then, right? ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (9 Aug 2012)

I have a big growl on about that loser/poser 6CBG
1. No need to wear official CF rank, maybe we should inform the police when they do;
2. Get some bloody non issued (even if its outdated) clothing; and
3. They are fooking fooling themselves. I know some air soft whatever they call themselves that do not also pretend to be in any military.

They are losers and seeking an identification that can only be built with the equity of blood, sweat and tears. And freezing. And lots of dirt. And lots of inspections. And lots of jackings. And of course, doing all the tedious work that soldiers do as well (OP, gate guard, watching arcs for hours on end)...

I


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2012)

From the original article





> .... In 2009, *he was interviewed and photographed in full military gear for a weekly newspaper publication in Niverville. The story, titled Local Heroes Welcomed Home, spoke of how three local soldiers had just returned from a tour of Afghanistan*. Tuckett attended the event and told a reporter he was anxious to head overseas ....


That article is still up (wonder what the media would be saying now if the MP had had a photo taken with said dude?) - scan of article attached in case the link isn't working anymore by the time you read this.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Aug 2012)

Wow....nice to see Josh Tuckett's name again, only in the court system.  I was in Winnipeg when his name came up and began an investigation regarding this guy.  The more I delved into him, the more strange vibes I got. Things didn't add up when talking to some people down at Minto Armoury so I started talking to some contacts with Winnipeg Police about him.  Low and behold, he had gone into Gordon's Contractor's on Main Street and started spouting off about all this "specialized training" he received and how he was going back to Afghanistan for the 7th time.  What he didn't know is there was a WPS officer, off duty in the store, who was ex PPCLI, who in fact had been to the sandbox and started asking ol Josh a few questions.  Of course, Josh got flustered and upset and caused quite a commotion.......blaming PTSD.

Nice to see something I worked on actually make a difference.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Aug 2012)

These guys getting together playing soldier doesn't bug me-they could be doing worse things with their time.

When someone like this lies about being in the military I'm happy to see them publically humiliated.

I think the only person really hurt by this are soldiers with true cases of PTSD.
Reading this story I couldn't help but think geee even fake soldiers fake PTSD. It
Shows you how common place faking PTSD has come.


----------



## Pieman (11 Aug 2012)

> He rejected questions from the judge about Tuckett's mental state, saying there is no evidence of any issues.



Really? PTSD no, obviously not. Some other serious mental condition that would compel a person to act like this? I think so. If he goes untreated, what will his next elaborate scam be? Perhaps it won't quite be so harmless.


----------



## Cdnleaf (11 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> These guys getting together playing soldier doesn't bug me-they could be doing worse things with their time.



Potential opportunity for an Ops/Trg Sgt...


----------



## fraserdw (11 Aug 2012)

They disabled comments on the original video and unlisted it from youtube, so you need a link to see it now.  Seems someone got embarassed?


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2012)

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Potential opportunity for an Ops/Trg Sgt...
> ...



Wow; a LBV and mucho Keiths. Not that I am into old kit or into drinking beer (it just gets in my mouth), but I'd take that job just for the obvious upgrade in the pots and pans from the system-stocked ones!!  >


----------



## MikeL (11 Aug 2012)

Quote from a member of 6CBG 



> Against my better judgement I am going to clarify some stuff about Josh Tuckett and about 6CBG.
> 
> First, Josh Tuckett was not trying to draw kit from 17 Wing supply he may have been a colossal idiot, but I don't think he was a thief.
> 
> ...



Quote from a poster on that same forum



> - First and foremost, what you NEED to understand is that as a team they don't actually play airsoft. They just do mock training simulation and use airsoft as a prop.
> - They do an airborne impression, 3 platoons, two in OD and one with OD pants and DPM shirt
> - They wear rank insignias, okay. They wear cap badges and other such items to be earned in blood and sweat, totally not okay.
> -I've learned first hand from an ex-member of their team that they have team required mess-kit, and have formal dinners, in a similar manner to those of the CF. Okay do what you want on your off time, but that's taking the simulation WAY too far in my opinion.
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> They disabled comments on the original video and unlisted it from youtube, so you need a link to see it now.  Seems someone got embarassed?



The poster of the video made it for a film class, and is not affiliated with the group (or doesn't appear to be). Probably got flamed a lot because the group are morons, so the author disabled comments. The video has only like 15 likes and 160 dislikes, so I think that's why its hidden away, too much bad press for a film student who thought they did something interesting.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2012)

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Potential opportunity for an Ops/Trg Sgt...



That's wild lol
He's clearly playing 'will it fit', what a time honored game


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2012)

cdnleaf said:
			
		

>



Perhaps he misunderstood when they said there'll be lots of 'snow'.


----------



## MikeL (11 Aug 2012)

Some more 6CBG videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEbdIYn4hDg&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtYKh9oXxic&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuYgPj9da34


----------



## fraserdw (11 Aug 2012)

Thats some tough ranger training!


----------



## Maxadia (12 Aug 2012)

:boke:


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Aug 2012)

Can we start a 6CBG fan page?  

Man, these guys must be rich and not have a girlfriends, wives, kids or real responsibilities to spend their extra money and apparently loads of free time "soldiering" or should I say "airsofting"

I would lighten up on 6CBG alot if they ditched their CF uniforms and stop wearing rank and insignia. I got no bones with sport airsoft dudes that wear non uniform fatigues and their own personal kit (I mean the LBV of all things? Robo gayness)


----------



## Journeyman (12 Aug 2012)

I suspect that even the Frontiersmen are mocking them.


----------



## Maxadia (12 Aug 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I would lighten up on 6CBG alot if they ditched their CF uniforms and stop wearing rank and insignia. I got no bones with sport airsoft dudes that wear non uniform fatigues and their own personal kit (I mean the LBV of all things? Robo gayness)



It would also help if they didn't try to state publicly that they would do better than the CF in terms of tactics and execution.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> It would also help if they didn't try to state publicly that they would do better than the CF in terms of tactics and execution.



Do you have a link to that? I'm curious about the context they said it in.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2012)

Am I the only person who finds this whole thing rather sad? Is there not something _strange_ about grown men "playing soldier?"


----------



## Sythen (12 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who finds this whole thing rather sad? Is there not something _strange_ about grown men "playing soldier?"



Its the same as LARPing, though I am sure they don't see it that way. Though I agree that it is odd, I don't believe that anyone elses opinion of what is socially acceptable (within the law) should have any effect on what you find enjoyable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_action_role-playing_game


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who finds this whole thing rather sad? Is there not something _strange_ about grown men "playing soldier?"



All the fun and none of the responsibility or hardships.  I don't see it any different from civil war reenactors, WW2 reenactors, medieval times reenactors.

With modern day "milsim" there seems to be a penchant for role creep or taking the fantasy of reenactment too far and starting to believe one is an operator or "can do it better".


----------



## GAP (12 Aug 2012)

But Hey!! It's great training should we get invaded........


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> "can do it better".



It's easy to say you can "do it better" when you will never have to prove it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Its the same as LARPing, though I am sure they don't see it that way. Though I agree that it is odd, I don't believe that anyone elses opinion of what is socially acceptable (within the law) should have any effect on what you find enjoyable.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_action_role-playing_game




Tanks for that link ... I guess. _LARPing_ is something else about which I was blissfully ignorant; I'm not sure knowing about it makes me any happier.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Tanks for that link ... I guess. _LARPing_ is something else about which I was blissfully ignorant; I'm not sure knowing about it makes me any happier.



Whatever you do, don't Google "cosplay".......


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't Google "cosplay".......


----------



## ArmyRick (12 Aug 2012)

You know when you say don't google "cosplay", like a five year old i can't resist, now I will google it....Why do you do this to us obsolete children?


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> You know when you say don't google "cosplay", like a five year old i can't resist, now I will google it....Why do you do this to us obsolete children?



It amuses me.

http://www.jessicanigriofficial.com/


----------



## Dissident (12 Aug 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who finds this whole thing rather sad? Is there not something _strange_ about grown men "playing soldier?"



I don't know, reserve week end exercises are not that far off from LARPing when you don't have any blanks/pyro. They only difference is that we (mostly) don't pay for our gear and get paid to attend.


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2012)

OK, OK, I surrender ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
... and I don't feel so bad for the people in 6CBG anymore, not after this:


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2012)

ER, i did say:



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't Google "cosplay".......


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ER, i did say:




Yep, you did; I was fairly warned; but like ArmyRick and the curious cat, _et al_ ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Aug 2012)

Just curious. One of the 6 CBG posters mentioned that this guy was working with cadets. To work with any youth group, including cadets, don't you have to go through a background check?


----------



## Maxadia (12 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Do you have a link to that? I'm curious about the context they said it in.



They said something similar to that at the end of the very first video linked.  I probably stated it wrong - couldn't be bothered, and quite frankly they're not worth it, to go back and watch it again to quite it verbatim.


----------



## Maxadia (12 Aug 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> To work with any youth group, including cadets, don't you have to go through a background check?



No, you don't.

Are you _supposed_ to?  Most likely for 99% of the groups out there, yes.  But recently in the past few years it has come to light that these checks are not always being performed.


----------



## PJGary (13 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> They said something similar to that at the end of the very first video linked.  I probably stated it wrong - couldn't be bothered, and quite frankly they're not worth it, to go back and watch it again to quite it verbatim.



You did not state it wrong. Sir Captain Canada Airborne Jumper of Cheeseburgers, OC, SMV, MMV, MMM, CD7, ESQ. definitely says they are "as good or better" than real soldiers.  :

EDITED: For punctuation.


----------



## Cdnleaf (13 Aug 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> You did not state it wrong. Sir Captain Canada Airborne Jumper of Cheeseburgers, OC, SMV, MMV, MMM, CD7, ESQ. definitely says they are "as good or better" than real soldiers.  :
> 
> EDITED: For punctuation.



Similar to my kids; they'll take bad attention over no attention. Every redirect to Major W. Mittys UTube videos  potentially leads him to $ sponsorship; part of the irony from the original Walt > attention to 6th cheese burger group. With that I'm outta this one and have a great day. 

If anyone is in Lake Oswego, Oregon - please get me a t-shirt   
http://www.waltermittys.com/index.php


----------



## M Feetham (14 Aug 2012)

Actually for most activities that involve children now you are required to have a background check. When i coached my daughters softball team i had to submit a form for the RCMP to the coordinator of the league for our area. However what could have happened is that as the individual was passing himself off as a member of the Reg Force and apparently was convincing enough to fool the CO of the Cadet unit, they may have simply not bothered. It does happen when you have military working for military. It's not right, but it does happen. Within our own little community (CF), we tend to trust each other more than the average citizen would.

As far as the airsofters are  concerned, i'm sure that if a group of guys from the Patricia's or some Royals, maybe say a number that was approximately the size of say a section were to invite these monkeys to a freindly little game. All in good fun of course, they could maybe take them to school on what it looks like when a group of professionals get out there and have to do the job. Oh and take some video for the rest of us.  >

Marc


----------



## Bluebulldog (14 Aug 2012)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Just curious. One of the 6 CBG posters mentioned that this guy was working with cadets. To work with any youth group, including cadets, don't you have to go through a background check?



To add to another posters comments, a background check is required, typically in the form of a CPIC from the local police. This only will verify that "Mr. Bloggins has had a criminal record check done, and no convictions are present"

Very few agencies actually delve into ones life, or require more than one or two personal references if that.


----------



## charlietango (15 Aug 2012)

Those of us who do play the game, and I do, enjoy it for what it is.  Its like paintball but its supposed to be more on the honor system.    Do we take it too far?  Yea definitely but thats usually the fun.  We toss pyro at each other, I own an ML, iltis, CUCV and get them involved.  Had a helicopter run insertions once.   We do typically gear up, my team wears for instance the marpat and hosts its own patch.  We do wear the ciris vests obviously without the armor to carry us through the almost 24 hour games.  They carry our water, mags and other quick kit just fine.   It comes down to 'what else would you wear' to an event like that.  All the guns are 1:1 including the mags, your going in the bush so cam is a plus if your trying to actually do anything productive in your game.  I think the fine line is wearing something thats an actual issued uniform imo.  

We have lots of CF members who play but all the legit guys seem to migrate our way.   I guess they get what they need out of the games.   Typically we try to host longer little op's, over night and with objectives to fulfill and what have you.   Hell we get Rick Volpato out.  Mr Closetalk will never stop soldiering even if the CF says he's done, so I guess he can fulfill his need cam up grab a rifle and go hunt some 6th Cheese Burger Gobblers (until they cry and quit) for wearing HIS maroon berets.  

Personally having no spleen disabled me to join the reg-force CF when I tried in 1999.  This is something that I will always regret and with the friends I seem to keep something I was meant to do.  Airsoft I guess is my way of hitting the field like I always dreamed of when I was a wee lad.   I fund raised for Jim Seggie's car project on a few occasions now and one donation to wounded warrior.  So we try to keep the SUPPORT OUR TROOPS element to our 'sport'.  

These guys have been outed by pretty much every organized faction of airsoft in the country.  I saw this crap storm brewin' and they deserve all they get for the things they have said and done.  I'll just note that they wear dress uniforms to public places as well.  They also went to boston pizza restaurant with full combat dress and berets after an event whereas the rest of us changed to 'civi's' (we likely still had the green eyebrows.)  We thought it fair after the tough day they had losing every objective to us and a horribly failed section attack attempt which caused the eventual quitting of the game because it was too hot and too far to walk to their camp that we'd refresh them with a round of shirley temples.  They made the waitress come to the lounge and deliver a message for us to 'f ourselves' yet they downed the tasty drinks none the less as we shared our game stories over a few brews.  

Of course this is all just my opinion.  

Davin MacRae 
Winnipeg


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2012)

Good post Davin.

Sorry to hear you couldn't join the CF, I get the feeling you would have did well.  

I'm one of the first guys to poke fun at how crazy some of the airsofters can be but on the other hand, you're having fun doing the same kinda stuff a lot of us joined the CF to do- without the bullshit like what we're dealing with in the benefits thread.

Some CF dudes will take umbrage over it, others won't care.

From what I've picked up over the years a lot of you guys are really good at policing your own and when someone goes too far you do what you can to sort them out.




Regarding the cadets, if I was a parent who had a child in that cadet corps I would be at the COs house asking why some nutcase was volunteering with children without a backround check. This story could have had a much worse ending.


----------



## MikeL (15 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Regarding the cadets, if I was a parent who had a child in that cadet corps I would be at the COs house asking why some nutcase was volunteering with children without a backround check. This story could have had a much worse ending.



A police background check isn't going to pick up that he's a pretend Soldier AFAIK,  just if he has any convictions,  etc    But,  I believe for a CF member to work with the Cadets they also need a letter/approval from their unit.  So either the Cadet unit didn't ask or pursue it,  or he faked a letter or something.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> A police background check isn't going to pick up that he's a pretend Soldier AFAIK,  just if he has any convictions,  etc    But,  I believe for a CF member to work with the Cadets they also need a letter/approval from their unit.  So either the Cadet unit didn't ask or pursue it,  or he faked a letter or something.



Right. I meant backround check as both a police check (which may very well have been done) but also backround of military service.  
Checking that;
1. He is an actual serving member and,
2. He does not have any disciplinary, alcohol, drug or raging PTSD issues.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2012)

Part of one RAF blogger's take on walts....





> .... This really, really, pisses me off. Really. Military people put up with a lot, but the last thing they should have to put up with is people stealing their good name and using it to prey on the unsuspecting who only want to help or meet real military personnel.
> 
> Speaking of that…and returning to the subject of sex. It’s a fact that there are people who like men (and women) in uniform. Hey! Life’s rich pageant! I could tell stories that…but I won’t…but the reason for this blog post today is that I have been affected by Walting this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

charlietango said:
			
		

> These guys have been outed by pretty much every organized faction of airsoft in the country.  I saw this crap storm brewin' and they deserve all they get for the things they have said and done.  I'll just note that they wear dress uniforms to public places as well.  They also went to boston pizza restaurant with full combat dress and berets after an event whereas the rest of us changed to 'civi's' (we likely still had the green eyebrows.)  We thought it fair after the tough day they had losing every objective to us and a horribly failed section attack attempt which caused the eventual quitting of the game because it was too hot and too far to walk to their camp that we'd refresh them with a round of shirley temples.  They made the waitress come to the lounge and deliver a message for us to 'f ourselves' yet they downed the tasty drinks none the less as we shared our game stories over a few brews.
> 
> Of course this is all just my opinion.
> 
> ...


Those bunch of clowns, from all account it seems, ARE a bunch of clowns.  The kind of idiots that make my blood boil.

However, they sound like about 1/2 the Cpls and Ptes I know.  Sure, some of them have put in a little effort but too many just want to "play" soldier. (Maybe 1/2 is pushing it)

Then there's the rest of the army douches that may have the soldiers skills and have sweated it out a few times, but they're institutionalized morons who think civis should bow in their presence.  The kind of guys you see at the mall at 2200 hrs still in uniform.  Since starting to work in a non-military town I've had to make a point of not forgetting civis so I don't feel like a conspicous dork walking through Canadian Tire in uniform on my way home.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

charlietango said:
			
		

> Those of us who do play the game, and I do, enjoy it for what it is.  Its like paintball but its supposed to be more on the honor system.    Do we take it too far?  Yea definitely but thats usually the fun.  We toss pyro at each other, I own an ML, iltis, CUCV and get them involved.  Had a helicopter run insertions once.   We do typically gear up, my team wears for instance the marpat and hosts its own patch.  We do wear the ciris vests obviously without the armor to carry us through the almost 24 hour games.  They carry our water, mags and other quick kit just fine.   It comes down to 'what else would you wear' to an event like that.  All the guns are 1:1 including the mags, your going in the bush so cam is a plus if your trying to actually do anything productive in your game.  I think the fine line is wearing something thats an actual issued uniform imo.
> 
> We have lots of CF members who play but all the legit guys seem to migrate our way.   I guess they get what they need out of the games.   Typically we try to host longer little op's, over night and with objectives to fulfill and what have you.   Hell we get Rick Volpato out.  Mr Closetalk will never stop soldiering even if the CF says he's done, so I guess he can fulfill his need cam up grab a rifle and go hunt some 6th Cheese Burger Gobblers (until they cry and quit) for wearing HIS maroon berets.
> 
> ...


Also, let me say you seem like a pretty stand up guy and I appreciate you're insight.  I was ready to bang on all airsofters and label them but you were able to overcome my rashness and make me take a step back.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Aug 2012)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Those bunch of clowns, from all account it seems, ARE a bunch of clowns.  The kind of idiots that make my blood boil.
> 
> However, they sound like about 1/2 the Cpls and Ptes I know.  Sure, some of them have put in a little effort but too many just want to "play" soldier. (Maybe 1/2 is pushing it)
> 
> Then there's the rest of the army douches that may have the soldiers skills and have sweated it out a few times, but they're institutionalized morons who think civis should bow in their presence.  The kind of guys you see at the mall at 2200 hrs still in uniform.  Since starting to work in a non-military town I've had to make a point of not forgetting civis so I don't feel like a conspicous dork walking through Canadian Tire in uniform on my way home.


I forgot to mention the dudes, and the non-infantry, non-combat ones get me the most but they are no more/less guilty, that think that because they are in the Army they can outshoot and outfight anyone, including cops.


----------



## ArmyRick (27 Aug 2012)

Rick Volpato? I have not seen him in many years. Is he sane enough to remember air soft is not real? Just kidding.
Glad to see some maybe most airsofters treat it exactly for what it is, a game.


----------



## dodger39 (26 Sep 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> A different post on the picture here.
> 
> Then I found the posers in a video here, courtesy of the Courier Mail. Enjoy the rest of the video, they know haw to parade!
> 
> ...









Remember these two clowns? They are the Hines brothers. Thanks to work done by ANZMI the Hines Brothers were raided by State Police today and have been charged with offences under the Defence Act. They will appear in the Brisbane Magistrates Court on Wednesday, 10th October 2012. 
If you haven't already done so, you should read their story at http://www.anzmi.net/hines/hines.html

News just in  http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/breaking-news/qld-men-charged-with-impersonating-diggers/story-e6freono-1226482491356?sv=2969f90972342b1dc1972c295f1c1113

Hopefully they won't just get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## dodger39 (27 Sep 2012)

More astounding comments from the Hines twins

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/charged-false-servicemen-claim-secretive-past-20120927-26nsc.html


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Sep 2012)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> More astounding comments from the Hines twins
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/charged-false-servicemen-claim-secretive-past-20120927-26nsc.html



Two different cuts of jacket, two different styles of pants, 2 different styles of boots/shoes, and isn't M.A.S.K. something out of the GI Joe cartoon? Unbelievable... I'd like to hear the Aussie Gov't release a statement saying that they're going to allow a Third Party Investigation of their documents to prove that no such organization was ever created, nor supported.


----------



## Foxhound (28 Sep 2012)

Uh oh.  They may not live to see trial.  They're about to spill the beans on M.A.S.K. in open court. :-X


----------



## Danjanou (28 Sep 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Two different cuts of jacket, two different styles of pants, 2 different styles of boots/shoes, and isn't M.A.S.K. something out of the GI Joe cartoon? Unbelievable... I'd like to hear the Aussie Gov't release a statement saying that they're going to allow a Third Party Investigation of their documents to prove that no such organization was ever created, nor supported.



That's the beauty of this though, when the Aussie Government failse to launch said third party inverstigation, or acknowledge the existance of MASK, the Hines brothers will simply point out just how uber secret under the radar the unit is and therefore no one can question their "service" in it. They've taken Walting to a new level.

I'm off to write up my service in the elite Canadian Cold War unit TOQUE (Tactical Observation Quality Undercover Experts) and then off to eBay to find my medals and other boy scout badges.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> That's the beauty of this though, when the Aussie Government failse to launch said third party inverstigation, or acknowledge the existance of MASK, the Hines brothers will simply point out just how uber secret under the radar the unit is and therefore no one can question their "service" in it. They've taken Walting to a new level.


This is beginning to sound like an episode of "Sherlock" - thanks for sharing the latest, dodger39.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> That's the beauty of this though, when the Aussie Government failse to launch said third party inverstigation, or acknowledge the existance of MASK, the Hines brothers will simply point out just how uber secret under the radar the unit is and therefore no one can question their "service" in it. They've taken Walting to a new level.
> 
> I'm off to write up my service in the elite Canadian Cold War unit TOQUE (Tactical Observation Quality Undercover Experts) and then off to eBay to find my medals and other boy scout badges.



hello???? what are you doing....sheesh.......now the cat is out of the bag!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm off to write up my service in the elite Canadian Cold War unit TOQUE (Tactical Observation Quality Undercover Experts) and then off to eBay to find my medals and other boy scout badges.



We said we weren't going to talk about that :rage:


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Sep 2012)

First rule of TOQUE.....


----------



## Danjanou (30 Sep 2012)

Ah you guys are just jealous because I was awarded  three bars to this





http://scottish.homestead.com/awards.html
 And you only got one each  >


----------



## dodger39 (30 Sep 2012)

Have a look at a couple of our Legion of Frontiersmen

 http://www.anzmi.net/crase/crase.html
http://www.anzmi.net/weatherall/weatherall.html


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ah you guys are just jealous because I was awarded  three bars to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose they also provide succor to all those poor single malt distilleries on the west coast of the highlands... which is how they probably dreamt up this caper


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Oct 2012)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> More astounding comments from the Hines twins
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/charged-false-servicemen-claim-secretive-past-20120927-26nsc.html



It's so secret that the only ones who knew anything about it was themselves.
I can't wait for the 10th when the mask comes off.


----------



## dodger39 (1 Oct 2012)

Waiting for the 10th myself and any info re the court case I'll put on here as soon as I get it. Won't be in the Brisbane paper till the 11 th, but I do know a few vets will be going to the courthouse to get the results of the case and pass it on asap.

They reckon they served for 16 years, but they're that dumb they are wearing the ICB (Infantry Combat Badge) upside down. Born on 1st April definately April fools.


----------



## dodger39 (1 Oct 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I suppose they also provide succor to all those poor single malt distilleries on the west coast of the highlands... which is how they probably dreamt up this caper



Hey, I like the scout badge on the ribbon


----------



## Haggis (1 Oct 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm off to write up my service in the elite Canadian Cold War unit TOQUE (Tactical Observation Quality Undercover Experts) and then off to eBay to find my medals and other boy scout badges.



Be sure you get the right headdress.  My platoon wore the green TOQUE.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I suppose they also provide succor to all those poor single malt distilleries on the west coast of the highlands... which is how they probably dreamt up this caper



 Tough job but someone had to do it



			
				dodger39 said:
			
		

> Hey, I like the scout badge on the ribbon



What you never got your merit badge in scotch nosing?



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> Be sure you get the right headdress.  My platoon wore the green TOQUE.



Wasn't it only the Recruit troop that word Green touques before they were "badged." You're a newb.

Dogger I doubt there will much in the news on the 10th or 11th. The Aussie Government will either ignore the whole thing or else issued brief statement that no such unit ever existed end of story.

Hines will then stated in either case it is proof his super secret deniable black ops unit existed simply because the Government refuses to acknowledge it.  As far as WALTing goes he's brilliant. Rather than pretend to be the second man on the balcony or the third SEAL in the compound, he created his own unit and points out that everyone else who served in it aside from him and his brother are dead and therefore can't refute his claims.


----------



## dodger39 (2 Oct 2012)

> Dogger I doubt there will much in the news on the 10th or 11th. The Aussie Government will either ignore the whole thing or else issued brief statement that no such unit ever existed end of story.
> 
> Hines will then stated in either case it is proof his super secret deniable black ops unit existed simply because the Government refuses to acknowledge it.  As far as WALTing goes he's brilliant. Rather than pretend to be the second man on the balcony or the third SEAL in the compound, he created his own unit and points out that everyone else who served in it aside from him and his brother are dead and therefore can't refute his claims



Whether or not the Govt says anything, they'll only get a slap on the wrist simply because they didn't manage to con a pension out of the govt.No money involved so the govt doesn't give a damn.It'll be up to the judge to decide what to do with them. But whatever does or does not happen, the veteran community will know that they are frauds and there's no way in the world that they'll ever be allowed to parade like that again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Oct 2012)

Civvy Walts? Grief whores....

Equally distasteful, twice as creepy

http://www.ayeletwaldman.com/archives/2009/04/grief_whores.html


----------



## dodger39 (10 Oct 2012)

Twin brothers accused of masquerading as veterans and marching with SAS ask for psychiatric assessments.

 And that's how they will get off. The system sucks.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/twin-brothers-accused-of-masquerading-as-veterans-and-marching-with-sas-ask-for-psychiatric-assessments/story-e6freon6-1226492666546?sv=d2f48abf5ce699a1bbe22cf75598849f


----------



## 57Chevy (10 Oct 2012)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> ask for psychiatric assessments.



Are they on to something ?  :blah:




			
				dodger39 said:
			
		

> And that's how they will get off. The system sucks.



Not quite, they were bailed to reappear before the court on October 31.
They should be well occupied investigating private legal representation over the next few weeks,
but seriously, 

Does it really make a difference if the  they 'marched' alongside veteran SAS soldiers ?

They were walting........, PERIOD !!!!

BTW, A perfect time for these two clowns to appear in court........

HALLOWEEN !!!!  :rofl:


----------



## dodger39 (30 Oct 2012)

Alleged fake diggers George Carr and John Hines confronted by retired servicemen outside court 

IT remains to be seen whether twin brothers who allegedly masqueraded as diggers were late to the war but they were certainly late to court this morning, missing their own brief appearance. 
George Edward Carr and John Anthony Hines, 68, were arrested in September after reports they were pretending to be returned servicemen and were wearing real war medals.

http://www.news.com.au/national/alleged-fake-diggers-george-carr-and-john-hines-confronted-by-retired-servicemen-outside-court/story-fndo4ckr-1226507461937


----------



## Danjanou (31 Oct 2012)

> No punches were thrown despite confrontational scenes between the accused men and a brigade of retired servicemen outside court.


 Don't see that in a news report everyday. 8)


----------



## dodger39 (23 Nov 2012)

George Carr and John Hines to reappear in court in 2013 for allegedly masquerading as diggers 

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/george-carr-and-john-hines-to-reappear-in-court-in-2013-for-allegedly-masquerading-as-diggers/story-e6freoof-1226522631148


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2012)

Back in the U.S., meanwhile....


> Paul A. Schroeder, 41, of Shenandoah, has been convicted of altering a military or naval discharge certificate and will now be headed to federal prison, United States Attorney Kenneth Magidson announced Monday.
> 
> Schroeder, former director of counseling for the Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder Foundation of America, was indicted in June 2012 and on Monday admitted he altered his military discharge certificate. As a result, United States District Judge David Hittner ordered Schroeder serve 30 days in prison, which will be followed by one year of supervised release. Hittner rejected the defense request for probation and further ordered Schroeder pay a fine of $3,000.
> 
> ...


yourhoustonnews.com, 3 Dec 12


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Dec 2012)

If you're gonna lie....


----------



## GAP (3 Dec 2012)

All done in his spare time.....


----------



## dodger39 (5 Dec 2012)

A NAVY officer who wore a brace of medals that he had not earned has been ordered not to discuss the issue. 

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/national/navy-officer-convicted-over-medals-he-never-earned/story-fndo1sx1-1226529595298?from=public_rss 

read the ANZMI report here

http://www.anzmi.net/ferrie/ferrie.html


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Dec 2012)

This made it's way onto my FB wall

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=496861040364246&set=a.157969757586711.48542.140872812629739&type=1


----------



## Maxadia (22 Dec 2012)

It said on the FB page that he left before police got there....the guy should have just followed him and given his license plate to the RCMP, if the walt was driving.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Dec 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> It said on the FB page that he left before police got there....the guy should have just followed him and given his license plate to the RCMP, if the walt was driving.



Umm....RCMP don't handle matters like this in Toronto.


----------



## Pieman (22 Dec 2012)

Picture is blurry. I see a guy dress in Airforce garb with captains rank, can't make out cap badge, and is that some kind of odd TAC vest?


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Dec 2012)

I think it's 64 pattern webbing.


----------



## MikeL (22 Dec 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Picture is blurry. I see a guy dress in Airforce garb with captains rank, can't make out cap badge, and is that some kind of odd TAC vest?



Can see the capbadge more clearer in another picture,  it appears to be this capbadge.
http://cdn102.iofferphoto.com/img/item/140/108/521/HHVCpgnUfE3f8bK.jpg


The vest he has is most likely the type marketed towards the airsoft/paintball crowd.  Perhaps this
http://secure.hostdeziners.com/www_supplysergeant_ca/store/images/product_images/2380.jpg


----------



## Pieman (22 Dec 2012)

Hm, Airsoft guy might be a good bet.


----------



## my72jeep (22 Dec 2012)

I like how one guy on the FB comments automatically saye "he's probably a cadet officer" Give me a break. but the best one is this one.


Pat Stogran I think it should be referred to the police. I am pretty sure it is illegal under the CCC to impersonate being a member of the CF. P@


----------



## Container (22 Dec 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/justin.graff.142   

My wife found him on his facebook profile- when you look him up on a cell phone he has a photo album called air peacekeeping something or other.

Hes also in the same area. If you guys were serious about outing him this may be a good starting point.

Should have clarified sorry.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/justin.graff.142



What are you trying to say here?

A link without an explaination is pretty useless, especially if it kinda looks like him.

Toss us a bone.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Dec 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> This made it's way onto my FB wall
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=496861040364246&set=a.157969757586711.48542.140872812629739&type=1



Who or WTF is this guy?


----------



## dimsum (23 Dec 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> 4. Rank slip. AF still uses the OD ones? I thought they finally adopted CADPAT ones? Is the CANADA even visible? Not in this photo but, I've still seen AF slips with units on them.



The RCAF had blue-on-CADPAT slip-ons for a while, then went to blue-on-OD around 2007 or so.  And yes, some have unit-specific slip-ons while some just say CANADA.


----------



## Journeyman (23 Dec 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I'd say it's a CIC Officer Cadet who just aged out of Cadets and decides he wants to get a commission the easy way because he couldn't hack it, but can't wait to actually "earn" his promotions and walks around town dressed up like that to show off.


Wow, that's quite an analytical leap, based on one blurry photo.  _Clearly_, assault is justified.   :nod:


----------



## my72jeep (23 Dec 2012)

Love how people jump right to Oh he must be a CIC Officer,


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite an analytical leap, based on one blurry photo.  _Clearly_, assault is justified.   :nod:



Not just assault! This guy needs to be taught a lesson he'll never forget!  

And whats wrong with wearing the capbadge in the center of the forehead like a cyclops?  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (23 Dec 2012)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Nope, I've just seen plenty of the young right-out-of-cadets-to-CIC types do retarded things like I mentioned.



What about right out of cadets to the reg force or reserves? I've seen lots of Pte(B) do stupid things too... Including advocate violence on the internet.


----------



## jeffb (23 Dec 2012)

And Prairie Thunder, take note of the cap badge on that subtle hit from JesseWZ and perhaps you want to revisit your stance?


----------



## catalyst (23 Dec 2012)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> What about right out of cadets to the reg force or reserves? I've seen lots of Pte(B) do stupid things too... Including advocate violence on the internet.



Well said.....................I too have seen PteB's do worse. 

Perhaps this gent needs some medical help to deal with the issue of his 'wearing of kit'.  I hope he does get it.


----------



## charlietango (23 Dec 2012)

Hey Jimbo;
What a DB lol






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=496861710364179&set=a.157969757586711.48542.140872812629739&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply

Davin


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2012)

If this guy is impersonating a CF officer and running around town looking like a douchbag then you guys 'on the ground' need to report him to the police.
Take his picture head down to the police station and report him, get involved. If you see him call the police and follow him until they show up, get his license plate and hand that to the cops too. 

Turning this guy into the police will have a better ending than harassing him over social media.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Dec 2012)

In fairness to the guy, his hatbadge is closer to the CFP-265 compliant location than ex-BGen Dean Menard's ever was...


----------



## krustyrl (23 Dec 2012)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> In fairness to the guy, his hatbadge is closer to the CFP-265 compliant location than ex-BGen Dean Menard's ever was...



Well played....well played indeed.!!    :nod:


----------



## Strike (23 Dec 2012)

Looks like the photos got removed from FB.


----------



## Container (23 Dec 2012)

apparently the police are dealing with it- he left business card etc at the Tim Hortens (not a military one).


----------



## my72jeep (23 Dec 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Looks like the photos got removed from FB.


I should hope so, I stopped counting at 15 threats of bodily harm to him. kind of made us all look like a bunch of rednecks.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> apparently the police are dealing with it- he left business card etc at the Tim Hortens (not a military one).



Doesn't sound like a bright thing to do.


----------



## Container (23 Dec 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like a bright thing to do.



Really- how often do we catch the smart ones?


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2012)

Don't answer George it's a trick question!


----------



## PJGary (23 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> apparently the police are dealing with it- he left business card etc at the Tim Hortens (not a military one).



Was it a 4 of spades that had written on it in sharpie: "CAPTAIN JUSTIN GRAFF: PEACEKEEPER!"


----------



## George Wallace (24 Dec 2012)

Container said:
			
		

> Really- how often do we catch the smart ones?





			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Don't answer George it's a trick question!



 ;D

Then I take it, he has been caught and perhaps Charged with this under the Criminal Code of Canada:


419. Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates 


> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> 
> (a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,
> 
> ...



http://yourlaws.ca/criminal-code-canada/419-unlawful-use-military-uniforms-or-certificates


----------



## Haggis (24 Dec 2012)

I wonder how many people have been charged under that section?  More, I wonder how many actual convictions resulted?


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Dec 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> Was it a 4 of spades that had written on it in sharpie: "CAPTAIN JUSTIN GRAFF: PEACEKEEPER!"



Guy was probably using the uniform to try and get business if he's handing out business cards while in uniform.

I can just imagine the PTSD stories about all the men he's lost in battle.

Sir! Why are you pouring out some of your tim hortons coffee that you got for free on the ground?
_For my who brothers who didn't make it home...._


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Guy was probably using the uniform to try and get business if he's handing out business cards while in uniform.
> 
> I can just imagine the PTSD stories about all the men he's lost in battle.
> 
> ...




Oooooo, that's good ;D

Milpoints inbound


----------



## Maxadia (24 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sir! Why are you pouring out some of your tim hortons coffee that you got for free on the ground?
> _For my who brothers who didn't make it home...._








More points coming.  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (24 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Guy was probably using the uniform to try and get business if he's handing out business cards while in uniform.
> I can just imagine the PTSD stories about all the men he's lost in battle.
> 
> Sir! Why are you pouring out some of your tim hortons coffee that you got for free on the ground?
> _For my who brothers who didn't make it home...._



:rofl: 

Thanks I need that.


----------



## Pieman (24 Dec 2012)

I think I found his buddies:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhAzFObNI-4

 ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Dec 2012)

This explanation from OP on the One Shot FB page

sometimes social media work....still want to know what happened with the Sunnybrook DB though



> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm the OP, the guy who took the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shamrock (24 Dec 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Guy was probably using the uniform to try and get business if he's handing out business cards while in uniform.
> 
> I can just imagine the PTSD stories about all the men he's lost in battle.
> 
> ...



I lost Snakeyes to an M80.  Duke took a .22 to the chest.  War is hell.


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2012)

Could be worse, could have been fragged by his whole paintball team. ;D


----------



## dodger39 (10 Jan 2013)

those bloody Hines twines got another adjournment.

http://m.news.com.au/NationalNews/fi1822219.htm


----------



## Popurhedoff (11 Jan 2013)

I still remember a Major telling me that my CWO and MWO and other unit Officers thought I was a "Wannabe"   Because I was Air Force and liked firearms, they thought I was an Army Wannabe.  But they did not realize until my release and after reviewing my file that I was qualified on more weapons systems than they were when they were in the Army (remusters) and that my Company had won a Defense contract to teach the Army how to shoot, I was Coach and Captain of the Military shooting team, Qualified weapons instructor, Miltary RSO... 

This did not include my qualifications as an Advanced Tactical Weapons instructor (advanced rifle and pistol), qualified PSD, Advanced Close Protection in Hostile Environments, Advanced Hostage Rescue and Kidnap Awareness in Hostile Environments, Chief firearms Instructor, Safety Officer Instructor, Civilian RSO for IPSC, Safety Officer for IDPA...

I have been working for well over a year in Kabul as a PSD, Close Protection, Hostage Rescue, Site Security Manager, and Risk Management Consultant, Mentor and Trainer for the Afghanistan Ministry of Interior for the APPF.  I was recently back to visit my Unit and had a chuckle... I asked them if they still thought I was a "Wannabe"

I believe this all stems from the inability and prejudices for some to accept that just because I am not from the Combat Arms that I don't have the ability to learn, train, and perform.  Dam those old Dinosaurs and that mentality.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2013)

My old company commander called me a wannabe for carrying a Gerber mk2 in the field right before bragging about how new his bivy bag still looked after having it a few years. 

Pop you should totally teach him a lesson by hooking me up with some of those near-mythical courses  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> I believe this all stems from the inability and prejudices for some to accept that just because I am not from the Combat Arms that I don't have the ability to learn, train, and perform.


That may all be true, but the predominant point of this thread is people who claim to be something they are not.  In all your time as an airman with diverse qualifications, did you tell people that you were SAS?  Did you ever wear 'high-speed' qualification badges on your uniform without entitlement?

Those questions are rhetorical, by the way.


----------



## Sadukar09 (11 Jan 2013)

Found one today. 

Normally I don't bat an eye to people wearing surplus stuff. This guy's wearing the issued beret, and some random unit flashes.
I went to confront him five minutes later, and he was gone.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2013)

I have to admit, most military people wouldn't give him a second glance, what with the Garrison jacket/OD pants combo.  (Mufti parade anyone?  )  However, the general public is not so knowledgeable...


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jan 2013)

That would be a 1951 pattern small pack if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Jan 2013)

I think it is too large, but too small for a large pack. IMHO.


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jan 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> I think it is too large, but too small for a large pack. IMHO.


I found the 51 pattern from a pdf and cropped out the rest of the web gear for comparison.
It does seem a bit large but he's not a big guy either.


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jan 2013)

Blowed him up a bit and tried to sharpen him up but he's still a ragbag  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Jan 2013)

Looks like an old gas suit/nuke bag like we used in Germany in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Danjanou (13 Jan 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Looks like an old gas suit/nuke bag like we used in Germany in the 80s and 90s.



The one I had over there was a 1951 pattern large pack.


----------



## turretmonster (14 Jan 2013)

Wearing a 7th Cav patch no less..


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Jan 2013)

That bag could also be some random cheap, olive green hipster bag from any surplus store in the world.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jan 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> That bag could also be some random cheap, olive green hipster bag from any surplus store in the world.



Nope 51 pattern as used in 4CMBG as NBCD bags


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Nice Trench


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Jan 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Nice Trench



It's the portable one Clothe the Soldier was trialling as an alternative to issuing an entrenching tool.  >


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jan 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Nice Trench



Left more time to go and "recce" the local Gausthoff, to make sure those pesky Fantassians hadn't set up in there 8)


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Left more time to go and "recce" the local Gausthoff, to make sure those pesky Fantassians hadn't set up in there 8)



I know we carried one in our pocket in case we were "shelled" and couldn't get back in the tanks.


----------



## 57Chevy (14 Jan 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Nope 51 pattern as used in 4CMBG as NBCD bags



Bang on.
+points inbound
At least I got the 51 pattern  ;D


----------



## dodger39 (3 Feb 2013)

The pesky Hines twins get another adjournment but it wil be the last one ( hopefully ).

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/alleged-fake-war-vet-set-to-fight-charges-20130201-2dpwv.html


----------



## Popurhedoff (26 Mar 2013)

Good day,

I was just informed by a friend that under a Google search of "JTF2" there is an image of me.  The picture has been tagged by someone as "JTF2" from the Army.ca website.  I say for the record that I am not, was not, or ever mentioned or suggested that I  was JTF2.  I was with CANSOFCOM but not that unit. 

I don't want peeps to think that I am posing as one.  

Cheers
Pop


----------



## brihard (26 Mar 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I was just informed by a friend that under a Google search of "JTF2" there is an image of me.  The picture has been tagged by someone as "JTF2" from the Army.ca website.  I say for the record that I am not, was not, or ever mentioned or suggested that I  was JTF2.  I was with CANSOFCOM but not that unit.
> 
> ...



I found the photo in question. It's a photo posted in a 'CSOR and JTF2 recruiting' thread. At no point does Pop claim to be SOFCOM or ever claim to have had JTF2 links.

Just so that's clear from a site admin, in case it matters.

I do envy your kit though. How's that A-TACS working out for you?


----------



## Popurhedoff (26 Mar 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I do envy your kit though. How's that A-TACS working out for you?



It is holding up nicely, the colors blend in to the background a lot better than I have originally thought.  Five months wearing it and washing them every second day and they stand up well, a little fading after the first few washes but not anymore.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (26 Mar 2013)

Popurhedoff said:
			
		

> Good day,
> 
> I was just informed by a friend that under a Google search of "JTF2" there is an image of me.  The picture has been tagged by someone as "JTF2" from the Army.ca website.  I say for the record that I am not, was not, or ever mentioned or suggested that I  was JTF2.  I was with CANSOFCOM but not that unit.
> 
> ...



You mean the one with the soldier holding the AK-47?


----------



## Popurhedoff (26 Mar 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> You mean the one with the soldier holding the AK-47?



Yes, that picture of me with the Ak-47.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## dodger39 (5 Apr 2013)

Them Hines twins skipped court today.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/national/twin-brothers-accused-of-impersonating-diggers-during-an-anzac-day-parade-skipped-court-avoiding-a-protest-by-angry-retired-servicemen/story-fndo6bgc-1226613221758


----------



## cupper (5 Apr 2013)

;D

*Exclusive: Former Special Forces Soldiers Fight New War On The Internet*

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/03/exclusive-former-special-forces-soldiers-fight-new-war-on-the-internet/


----------



## Danjanou (5 Apr 2013)

Finally 

http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/04/stolen-valor-claim-after-man-poses-as-elite-administrative-soldier/   ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Apr 2013)

How the British breed Walts.... even SS walts

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2304411/Robert-Bridgens-Battle-Bulge--muddy-field-Kent-Stunning-World-War-Two-battlefield-scenes-fact-enactments-captured-photographer.html


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How the British breed Walts.... even SS walts


Walts and re-enactors are completely different categories, with the latter closer to Trekies or people who dress up for comic book gatherings -- unless these people are claiming to have actually _been_ Waffen SS......or Klingons.


----------



## FJAG (6 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> How the British breed Walts.... even SS walts
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2304411/Robert-Bridgens-Battle-Bulge--muddy-field-Kent-Stunning-World-War-Two-battlefield-scenes-fact-enactments-captured-photographer.html



The fifth last picture (titled "Weapons: A soldier armed with a weapon from the Second World War takes aim" shows that some re-enactors should be very glad they are not handling real weapons. 

Aiming a Panzerfaust is done by aligning the sight with the top of the war head. Even giving some tolerance for photographic perspective, it would appear that his point of aim is somewhere into the dirt a few yards ahead of him.

Much more important however was that the launcher tube should be clamped between the arm and the body, AND NOT HELD AGAINST THE SHOULDER. On firing, the launcher emits a very severe fire stream (Feuerstrahl) to the rear (A notice to that effect was printed on most of them).

My father, a German veteran from the war, told a story of a soldier in his unit who actually fired a Panzerfaust in the manner of the re-enactor in the photo and who ended up dying a slow and horrible death as a result. (I guess maybe in that respect this photo is of the re-enactment of an actual event  :facepalm: )


----------



## DirtyDog (6 Apr 2013)

This is making the rounds on Facebook.  I don't know the validity of it:



> _This is a picture of Sean Goode, living in Peterborough. This man has been posing as wounded Afghanistan Veteran.
> 
> He claims to be a "Lt. Sean Goode", served in Afghanistan in 2009. When I first met him he claimed to be PPCLI (Princes Patricias Light Infantry), and then immediately will reply to any questions about his career with, 'I can't remember', citing he'd been blown up in an IED (improvised explosive device) and suffered sever memory loss. The second time, my father met him, where he claimed to have been RCR (Royal Canadian Regiment). He has been caught by the 1st CAV (Canadian Army Veterans MC) who went to visit him to see if he needed any help. He had a hard time answering their questions, so they went and did some investigating. No Lt. Sean Goode was deployed to Afghanistan in that time period or even existed in the army. Anyone who knows anything about the military can pin a million holes in his story.
> 
> ...


_







And his Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/sean.goode.73_


----------



## Sadukar09 (7 Apr 2013)

That camo and id disk look...seriously.

 :facepalm:


----------



## Scott (7 Apr 2013)

I'm quite sure he'll be busy reading Facebook messages thanks to DirtyDog's digging.

Good.


----------



## my72jeep (7 Apr 2013)

Looks like hes upset his last post tell's "most of us to go to hell any leave him alone"


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Apr 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Looks like hes upset his last post tell's "most of us to go to hell any leave him alone"



The date on that post is January though...


----------



## Strike (7 Apr 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> I'm quite sure he'll be busy reading Facebook messages thanks to DirtyDog's digging.
> 
> Good.



Well, I noticed one of us has been accepted recently as a friend.


----------



## Scott (7 Apr 2013)

Excellent. I'd never advocate someone spamming another person, but...


----------



## Pieman (7 Apr 2013)

Weirdos. 

http://psychologicallyrelevant.blogspot.com/2012/07/psychology-behind-impersonations-of.html



> A person who impersonates a power figure typically has “some sort of motivation to be in the spotlight; to be important; to feel special; be allowed to go places others aren’t,” said Max Wachtel, a Denver-based forensic psychologist.



Those who do things like this  (with no ill intentions?), are so unhappy with their own lives and themselves to the point where they have to make up a false identity to feel good. 

Could it be related to a psychopathic illness? There appears to some desire to manipulate others to believe the lie. If people don't appear to believe them, what is the response? 

I did a little hunting, and there does not appear to be much research into this topic at all. (Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Been trying to find research articles on this behavior)


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Apr 2013)

Apparently he has frequented my friend's bar (Tara Inn, Scarborough)  more than once, and my friend (he's the Bartender), has outed him as a Walt each time.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Apr 2013)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Weirdos.
> 
> http://psychologicallyrelevant.blogspot.com/2012/07/psychology-behind-impersonations-of.html
> 
> ...



All the female friends he has on Facebook explains why he does it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Apr 2013)

An entire nation led by Walts.....


----------



## Tank Troll (9 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> An entire nation led by Walts.....



They are not Walts I'm sure all those medals, ribbons, and awards were given to them legitimately, they just don't mean anything. I bet the penalty for Walting in that country is quite severe!  ;D


----------



## SeR (9 Apr 2013)

And the original:

http://www.democraticunderground.com/?com=view_post&forum=1002&pid=2331177


----------



## Conker (9 Apr 2013)

He's JTF2, apparently. Seems legit.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> An entire nation led by Walts.....



I can just imagine the discussions if the CF Dress Committeee was driven to consider extending the area for placing medals and commemorative pins to the pants. 

_"... and this one, just above the knee, is the 20th Anniversary pin of the Bi-centennial of the War of 1812, the original pin for which is found up here, on the pocket flap, between the Fenian Raid and FLQ Crisis pins ..."_


----------



## ARMY_101 (9 Apr 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> This is making the rounds on Facebook.  I don't know the validity of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made the local news. Even went to his house but no one answered.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> Even went to his house but no one answered.



Wonder what he'll do when the police show up.  Asshat.


----------



## kratz (9 Apr 2013)

Is his in-box full of 'friend' requests?


----------



## Danjanou (9 Apr 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> Is his in-box full of 'friend' requests?



 >


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Apr 2013)

FLY3 said:
			
		

> He's JTF2, apparently. Seems legit.


Who?


----------



## ARMY_101 (9 Apr 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Who?



I assume *Gabriel Lebrun*, the person saying it's his picture of him in JTF.


----------



## Conker (10 Apr 2013)

This^^

Sorry it's in french, but basically, it goes like this



> Random dude: "Cool pic, what armed force is it?"
> Poser: JTF
> Random dude: "That gear doesn't look like JTF2 to me"
> Random dude 2: "USAF CCT. They're pretty much the only ones running that shroud".
> Poser: "Hey ***** I know better than you who that is, it's me on that pic. Just so you know, JTF2 doesn't have any official uniform. Did you know that, huh?"



He had a bunch of random pics from other countries on his profile and was called out on every single one of them. The classic poser... He kept defending himself and when asked for proof, he said "I can't it's classified".... all while having pictures he claimed to be of him. Very consistent, huh. He then proceeded to threaten people who called him out via private messaging that he'd come beat them up, etc.

He eventually closed his account and did another one, but this time he made his profile private.


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Apr 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> I assume *Gabriel Lebrun*, the person saying it's his picture of him in JTF.


Hmmm.... there is where a French profile would be useful (to hell with the PER point).

He seems to like to intersperse his Facebook pictures with apparently real pictures of operators.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1006264089943.650.1625133488&type=1

I don't get how these congregations of clowns can take themselves seriously....


----------



## DirtyDog (10 Apr 2013)

FLY3 said:
			
		

> This^^
> 
> Sorry it's in french, but basically, it goes like this
> 
> ...


Ah.... Seems public to me.

I think I'd probably like to know him better.  Better add him as friend!

In fact, I encourage everyone to add him!


----------



## brihard (10 Apr 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... there is where a French profile would be useful (to hell with the PER point).
> 
> He seems to like to intersperse his Facebook pictures with apparently real pictures of operators.
> 
> ...



Hm, it appears Sparky McTard studied at RMC St Jean.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... there is where a French profile would be useful (to hell with the PER point).
> 
> He seems to like to intersperse his Facebook pictures with apparently real pictures of operators.
> 
> ...



I am surprised that the Montreal Police haven't shoot these wannabes while they play in East Montreal yet.  Photos of an Industrial Park near the Big 'O' with this guy and his Airsofter friends running around armed should have raised one or two concerns.   And then he Tags them all in his photos.  Brilliant.


----------



## Conker (10 Apr 2013)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Ah.... Seems public to me.
> 
> I think I'd probably like to know him better.  Better add him as friend!
> 
> In fact, I encourage everyone to add him!


Now that I check with another FB account, indeed they are still public. Looks like he simply blocked me on my other profile.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Hm, it appears Sparky McTard studied at RMC St Jean.


IIRC from what we found out trolling his profile, he didn't. He just wrote that for ??? reason, but he never went there.

He deleted most of the pics/comments he got called out on, but some are still there.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1951992772569


----------



## iwillfindyou (12 Apr 2013)

FLY3 said:
			
		

> He's JTF2, apparently. Seems legit.



The actual photo  the JTF wannabe used for his facebook page is here. http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123162643[/url] .


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Apr 2013)

He admits he's an airsofter: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1006264089943.650.1625133488&type=3


----------



## iwillfindyou (12 Apr 2013)

Well that ruined the fun. Haha. Here are a few more links to add to the list anyway.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SOF_soldier_provides_overwatch_during_clearing_operations_in_Panjwa_i.jpg
http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Photo/2011/2011/album/slides/110429-A-BO052--163.html
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-mission-that-never-ends-downrange-pararescue-training.4392/     (scroll down to the soldier entering doorway)


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Apr 2013)

iwillfindyou said:
			
		

> Well that ruined the fun. Haha. Here are a few more links to add to the list anyway.
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SOF_soldier_provides_overwatch_during_clearing_operations_in_Panjwa_i.jpg
> http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Photo/2011/2011/album/slides/110429-A-BO052--163.html
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/the-mission-that-never-ends-downrange-pararescue-training.4392/     (scroll down to the soldier entering doorway)



Nice creepy name.


----------



## Strike (12 Apr 2013)

Seems Mr. Goode's page no longer exists.


----------



## turretmonster (12 Apr 2013)

He must have suddenly"remembered" he had never served a single day in the Canadian Forces or any other. 
TM


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He admits he's an airsofter: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1006264089943.650.1625133488&type=3



Hopefully an airsofter with a real wood stock gun, butt strokes him for being a tard and bring disrespect onto them.


----------



## Conker (16 Apr 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He admits he's an airsofter: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1006264089943.650.1625133488&type=3


He does have paintball pics, but if you're talking about the comments, it goes like:



> Other guy: yo, where did you get your guns?
> Gabriel Lebrun: These are real guns, but for airsoft you can buy them there are a lot of shops in Quebec



But yeah as for these pics, he's even more retarded considering how easy it is to reverse Google/TinEye pics nowadays. Eh. At least he's not doing like some other local guy... he got accepted in the reserves, but for some reason (I don't know the whole story) he got booted out from his BMQ and he occasionally brings up how he's a veteran struggling with PTSD and whatnot...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Apr 2013)

Well having your dreams of a Uber-Commando quashed early on could be a traumatic event, right up there with spilling coffee on oneself.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Apr 2013)

FLY3 said:
			
		

> .... At least he's not doing like some other local guy... he got accepted in the reserves, but for some reason (I don't know the whole story) he got booted out from his BMQ and he occasionally brings up how he's a veteran struggling with PTSD and whatnot...



PSTD  from BMQ? Ok maybe  three and a half decades ago when M/Cpls motivated young recruits like Daft and Barmy, Colin P, and myself with pick axe handles and made you go play in the sand in Yakima Washington.  8)


----------



## Conker (17 Apr 2013)

He claims he got PTSD because of all the firefights he was on when he went to Haiti in 2010 (disregarding the fact that he failed his BMQ in 2011). It's frustrating but also hilarious that he believes his own claims that are so obviously false. It's like he's trying to make it obvious he's lying, while still acting like it was true.

Eh. That's what attention whores are, I guess.


----------



## marshall sl (17 Apr 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> PSTD  from BMQ? Ok maybe  three and a half decades ago when M/Cpls motivated young recruits like Daft and Barmy, Colin P, and myself with pick axe handles and made you go play in the sand in Yakima Washington.  8)


 never used a pick handle old boy, just my boot


----------



## Danjanou (18 Apr 2013)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> never used a pick handle old boy, just my boot



boots could be dangerous http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/05/foot-up-rectum_n_3020826.html  8)


----------



## Danjanou (18 Apr 2013)

Yet another reason to love the dufflelblog 

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/04/military-fakers-fight-back-against-milbloggers/


----------



## cupper (22 Apr 2013)

And yet another:

*Fort Bragg Soldier Charged With Impersonating A Civilian*

http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/04/fort-bragg-soldier-charged-with-impersonating-a-civilian/


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2013)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> never used a pick handle old boy, just my boot



And he made me wear a boiler suit with 51 pattern webbing. I'm still unable to approach heavy cotton without twitching, and have developed an allergy to puzzles.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And he made me wear a boiler suit with 51 pattern webbing. I'm still unable to approach heavy cotton without twitching, and have developed an allergy to puzzles.



Missed the boiler suit. Still have the webbing (or most of it) moldering in a box in the shed. And he wonders why we don't associate with him on here.  8)


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Apr 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And he made me wear a boiler suit with 51 pattern webbing. I'm still unable to approach heavy cotton without twitching, and have developed an allergy to puzzles.



I saw a photo the other day of the old issue denims and somehow remembered, through the mists of time, having a small burn just above my elbow where I was so desperate to not get beasted I tried ironing the rolls of my sleeves as I wore them. 





...what caused that stream of conciousness to get typed here I'll never know, thanks for listening.l


----------



## dodger39 (24 Apr 2013)

The Hines Twins appear in court again on Friday 26 April, but today one of them interviewed on Today Tonight ( A current Affairs program down here) Sit back and have a laugh. Only one of the twins was on the program, the other one is still banged up for violating his parole conditions on an unrelated matter.



http://au.news.yahoo.com/video/sa/watch/9a804856-4586-377f-82db-d9a5aa7b8f4e/military-imposter/


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Apr 2013)

Win or lose, look at all the attention its getting them, and that's what it's all about. After they lose, they'll probably claim mental illness and demand more attention for that. They'll probably blame the military for not letting them become the heroes they "deserved" to be, and demand medical pensions as compensation.    :


----------



## 57Chevy (24 Apr 2013)

What a hardhead that one is !
His brother already pleaded guilty.


----------



## peterpan (24 Apr 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Yet another reason to love the dufflelblog
> 
> http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/04/military-fakers-fight-back-against-milbloggers/


This guy should be shot...who does he think he is trying to pass himself off as an everyday normal joe. People all across our country  have worked hard and suffered to be....ummm....well.....people. Shame on this poser LMAO   :cheers:

                                           :sarcasm:


----------



## peterpan (24 Apr 2013)

Here is another! http://www.duffelblog.com/2012/09/defense-department-investigates-month-long-navy-seal-operation-in-bahamas/   
 Is it just me, or does this sound kind of like the LRP world  just saying, hehehe


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Apr 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I saw a photo the other day of the old issue denims and somehow remembered, through the mists of time, having a small burn just above my elbow where I was so desperate to not get beasted I tried ironing the rolls of my sleeves as I wore them.
> 
> ...what caused that stream of conciousness to get typed here I'll never know, thanks for listening.l



I did the same thing on course, ironing the sleeves when rolled up, while on.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Apr 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I did the same thing on course, ironing the sleeves when rolled up, while on.



Wasn't doing that a PO/EO back then?


----------



## dodger39 (26 Apr 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/national-news/one-of-two-brothers-accused-of-masquerading-as-diggers-at-anzac-day-last-year-says-he-will-contest-the-charges/story-fncynjr2-1226629858827


----------



## dodger39 (2 May 2013)

Our latest hero, photo taken on Anzac Day this year. The same day he gave an Anzac Day address at a church in Victoria. Claims to be a Major General by the name of Neville Donohue. No information can be found on a Maj Gen Donohue. Curretly being investigated by Victorian police.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 May 2013)

Nice rack!     :

Wonder how many of them have chocolate inside.....   ;D


----------



## medicineman (2 May 2013)

Looks like he bought every medal available to Aussie troops and mounted them  :.

MM


----------



## 57Chevy (2 May 2013)

I donno  hue hue hue

Are those American wings on the lapel ?
Must have skipped his mind for this one from his funface page.


----------



## Danjanou (2 May 2013)

Wouldn't need body armour with that lot...... as long at they only tried to shoot him on the left side. 8)

Still he's a rank amateur compared to the reigning king of the walts my boy Jimbo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Shortt

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/The_Baron_of_Castleshort


----------



## dodger39 (9 May 2013)

The latest on our Anzac Day hero.

http://www.anzmi.net/donohue/donohue.html


----------



## 421_434_226 (9 May 2013)

Hope this has not been posted before, I did a search and did not find it, thought it was amusing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bCnzi6L_BsM


----------



## Journeyman (10 May 2013)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> The latest on our Anzac Day hero.





> .....the “General” is in fact ex Serviceman 313847 Corporal Neville McBryde Donohue
> 
> Perhaps it is just as well that we have exposed him, as we all know the case of a Corporal becoming a Fuhrer.


:rofl:


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 May 2013)

Or a Corporal becoming Minister of National Defence...   :stars:


----------



## dodger39 (13 May 2013)

More on our Anzac Day hero.

On Saturday night, Mr Donohue finally contacted The Sunday Age, initially claiming allegations against him were incorrect and harmful. He said he worked intensively ''behind the scenes in the intelligence area'' for 40 years.

When told that family members said he had only served briefly, Mr Donohue said he had worked part-time, secretly. It was not surprising his details were not on ''the day to day books'', he said.

When his ''rank'' of major-general was questioned, Mr Donohue said he had reached ''an equivalent rank, not in the military per se, in the civilian side of the service''. He could not say what that rank was.



Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/veterans-warn--hes-not-the-very-model-of-a-modern-majorgeneral-20130511-2jey1.html#ixzz2TAujNxLv


http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/veterans-warn--hes-not-the-very-model-of-a-modern-majorgeneral-20130511-2jey1.html


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 May 2013)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> More on our Anzac Day hero.
> 
> On Saturday night, Mr Donohue finally contacted The Sunday Age, initially claiming allegations against him were incorrect and harmful. He said he worked intensively ''behind the scenes in the intelligence area'' for 40 years.
> 
> ...



Ahhh, yes. The old " My job was so secret if I told what I did I would have to kill you" trick.


----------



## C-Aitchison (18 May 2013)

I currently work at Tim Horton's, and really wish I had gotten a picture of this guy.

He came into my work today in an Army DEU, with a Blue Wedge on that had the US Army Cap Badge on it. On his chest were a tonne of Ribbons, half of which I've never seen, and two medals, the CD and the MMM.

He also had Signals Shoulder Things (The ones that go on the epaulets), and had what I believe were EME Buttons.

He then told the lady working at the counter that he just came home from a top secret operation in Iran.


Looks like there's another fake around Kingston.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2013)

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> I currently work at Tim Horton's, and really wish I had gotten a picture of this guy.
> 
> He came into my work today in an Army DEU, with a Blue Wedge on that had the US Army Cap Badge on it. On his chest were a tonne of Ribbons, half of which I've never seen, and two medals, the CD and the MMM.
> 
> ...



Or a mental disorder.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (18 May 2013)

ROTPApplicantWLU said:
			
		

> I currently work at Tim Horton's, and really wish I had gotten a picture of this guy.
> 
> He came into my work today in an Army DEU, with a Blue Wedge on that had the US Army Cap Badge on it. On his chest were a tonne of Ribbons, half of which I've never seen, and two medals, the CD and the MMM.
> 
> ...


How do these clowns figure they are going to get away with this in a military community?


----------



## Journeyman (18 May 2013)

Isn't grad week at RMC?  All sorts of weird people wandering around.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Isn't grad week at RMC?  All sorts of weird people wandering around.



Not all just newly commissioned.  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (19 May 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Isn't grad week at RMC?  All sorts of weird people wandering around.



Or he could have been a leftover from the Legion convention that ended Wed.


----------



## MikeL (20 May 2013)

Wasn't sure where to put this,  but figured this may be the best?


Anyways,  one of the submissions on this website seems suspicious to me.  The dates of his deployment,  being the only Canadian attached to US Forces, riding around in US LAVs in 2002, descriptions of his job, what he is doing, etc

First submission on the page,  by Tiny Timm
http://afghanistanacanadianstory.ca/content-accumulation/2002-2/


----------



## OldSolduer (20 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure where to put this,  but figured this may be the best?
> 
> 
> Anyways,  one of the submissions on this website seems suspicious to me.  The dates of his deployment,  being the only Canadian attached to US Forces, riding around in US LAVs in 2002, etc
> ...



Seen, and after perusing a few paragraphs it seems to scream "Walt".


----------



## Franko (20 May 2013)

Yep, I call bullshit on that.


----------



## Sythen (20 May 2013)

Do sigs guys actually do combat patrols? (NOTE: Not trying to knock signals or the work they do) Outside of training, I've never seen one on patrol, so is this an American thing or is it just that this guy doesn't know what he is talking about? Radio was always carried by one of the section.


----------



## Teager (20 May 2013)

Yup, sounds like bs to me. How is someone attached to an American unit but not know anyone or talk to any of them? Very fishy.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 May 2013)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Do sigs guys actually do combat patrols? (NOTE: Not trying to knock signals or the work they do) Outside of training, I've never seen one on patrol, so is this an American thing or is it just that this guy doesn't know what he is talking about? Radio was always carried by one of the section.



In an Infantry Pl, the signaller is generally and infantryman, cpl/senior Pte that is trained and switched on.

Riding into combat in an MLVW was the part that sealed the deal.


----------



## Sythen (20 May 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> In an Infantry Pl, the signaller is generally and infantryman, cpl/senior Pte that is trained and switched on.



yea is how we did it, was just wondering if we did it differently then others because its not the first time I've seen someone saying sigs guys handle the radio on Infantry patrols. Guess not lol


----------



## MikeL (20 May 2013)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Do sigs guys actually do combat patrols? (NOTE: Not trying to knock signals or the work they do) Outside of training, I've never seen one on patrol, so is this an American thing or is it just that this guy doesn't know what he is talking about? Radio was always carried by one of the section.



Speaking with some Americans,  it sounded like their Platoon RTOs(Pl Sig) were Infantrymen.  Not 100% sure on who the Platoon RTOs are in the USMC,  but I believe the USMC has their Field Radio Operators(In Rifle Coys) out often with the Infantry.

In terms of Canadian Signallers in a Infantry Battalion;  you have Sigs in the Rifle Coy HQ, 9TAC, Signals Platoon and a Sig in Admin Coy(C/S 8 ).

Signallers in a Rifle Coy are with the Coy HQ,  and on large Ops a Signaller will usually come out with the Coy HQ, etc.  For mechanized patrols/operations a Coy Sig would usually be out in the OC's LAV,  and may dismount if required.  If you read the book "The Patrol" it will also cover this.  It was written by a Reserve Signaller attached to B Coy 2PPCLI(TF 1-08 BG),  book is about one dismounted operation he took part in, that has him carrying a radio and being out with the Coy HQ.

As well,  I know Signallers that went out with the FP Platoons in the PRT.  I was out in a COP with a RRB,  and I was able to go out on patrols with the OMLT that we were co-located with.  I've also been employed as a Platoon Signaller, etc.

On tour,  I was tasked to be part of a LO Team attached to 3PARA for a Air Assault Op,  but I would have been with a couple other Canadians with the Brit Coy HQ.  That ended up getting crap canned;  but later on in the tour it was back on and a buddy of mine got tasked with it since he was in KAF at the time. 

Generally the Platoon Signaller is Infantry, but some Sig Ops have done that role on occasion overseas.

Sigs were in other Task Force units like the OMLT, C-IED, etc;  others here would be able to give more info about Sig employment in these units then I can.

Plus there are the Close Supporter/Specialist Signallers within CANSOF units.


----------



## Strike (20 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure where to put this,  but figured this may be the best?
> 
> 
> Anyways,  one of the submissions on this website seems suspicious to me.  The dates of his deployment,  being the only Canadian attached to US Forces, riding around in US LAVs in 2002, descriptions of his job, what he is doing, etc
> ...



As far as I know, each one of these stories is supposed to be thoroughly fact-checked.  I know the woman behind the initiative and will ping her on it.


----------



## willy (20 May 2013)

Sythen said:
			
		

> yea is how we did it, was just wondering if we did it differently then others because its not the first time I've seen someone saying sigs guys handle the radio on Infantry patrols. Guess not lol



To add to what Skeletor said, I lost count of the times that I went out dismounted on my last tour.  Was that my primary combat function?  No.  Did I go as often as the dudes in the rifle coys?  No.  Did it happen though?  Sure it did.  I'm surprised that you're surprised that Sigs guys go out on patrol with you.  

I have no idea whether or not the guy who wrote the blog in question is a walt, but it's not unheard of for a jimmy to ruck up.


----------



## Sythen (20 May 2013)

Willy said:
			
		

> To add to what Skeletor said, I lost count of the times that I went out dismounted on my last tour.  Was that my primary combat function?  No.  Did I go as often as the dudes in the rifle coys?  No.  Did it happen though?  Sure it did.  I'm surprised that you're surprised that Sigs guys go out on patrol with you.
> 
> I have no idea whether or not the guy who wrote the blog in question is a walt, but it's not unheard of for a jimmy to ruck up.



yea didn't want to bag on sigs guys for number of patrols done or anything.. Just I had heard people say that they went out before, but I had never seen it so thought I'd ask.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 May 2013)

The timing seems a little off to me. He joined in summer 2001 and was on Apollo in 2002/2003. So Jul, Aug, Sep - BMQ. Oct, Nov, Dec - QL3. Then he's got predeployment trg of 6-9 months, and still a no-hook Pte. So now we're into fall of 2002. And he's go no more experience that when he graduated QL3, except for predeployment.

I can't speak for his Unit or leadership, but I wouldn't send a no-hook with no real experience out with foreign troops as his first operational detail.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 May 2013)

Considering SigOp QL3 at that time was around 6 months, and he'd be required to complete Driver Wheeled (3 weeks?) and SQ (5 weeks) before he started his QL3, unless CFSCE was deploying students on APOLLO, there's no way.


----------



## Strike (20 May 2013)

I've reported it to one of the creators and she's checking into it with her contact who's in the CF (she's retired so no access anymore).

What caught my eye as well was his use of abbreviations.  Pvt as opposed to Pte?


----------



## 211RadOp (20 May 2013)

Strike said:
			
		

> What caught my eye as well was his use of abbreviations.  Pvt as opposed to Pte?



Well, he was with US Forces, so maybe.... :nod:

What caught me the most was the four wheeled MLVW.  Maybe the US has them, but I have never heard of their 2 1/2 tons being called MLVW, nor having only four wheels.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 May 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Well, he was with US Forces, so maybe.... :nod:
> 
> What caught me the most was the four wheeled MLVW.  Maybe the US has them, but I have never heard of their 2 1/2 tons being called MLVW, nor having only four wheels.



True but ours had/have 6 wheels.....Yanks have 10.....

EDITED TO ADD

Can't seem to count properly......  :facepalm:


----------



## fake penguin (20 May 2013)

So is he a platoon signaler or company signaler, I cannot tell?. Also why is the platoon signaler carrying the radio?. Are there platoons that deploy that makes the platoon signaler carry the radio?.


----------



## MikeL (20 May 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> So is he a platoon signaler or company signaler, I cannot tell?



Moot point, as AFAIK the story is BS.  The Americans have their own RTOs,  so they wouldn't need some random Canadian Signaller to fill that role for them.




			
				fake penguin said:
			
		

> Also why is the platoon signaler carrying the radio?. Are there platoons that deploy that makes the platoon signaler carry the radio?.



The Platoon Signaller carries the manpack radio so the Platoon Commander can speak back to the Coy CP/OC(and other C/S a required),  plus they are usually the Platoon SME and can sort out radio checks, troubleshoot, program freqs,  load crypto,  generally sort out the platoon's radios(such as in the LAVs, etc), etc. Platoon Commander can also speak back to the Coy CP/OC  and other C/S(as required) if they are within range of his/her MBITR/152. 

If there was no need for someone to carry the manpack radio in the Platoon HQ,  the Pl Sig job wouldn't exist.


----------



## fake penguin (20 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Moot point, as AFAIK the story is BS.  The Americans have their own RTOs,  so they wouldn't need some random Canadian Signaller to fill that role for them.
> 
> 
> The Platoon Signaller carries the manpack radio so the Platoon Commander can speak back to the Coy CP/OC,  plus they are usually the Platoon "SME" and can sort out radio checks, troubleshoot, program freqs,  load crypto for the platoon's other radios(such as in the LAVs), etc. Platoon Commander can also speak back to the Coy CP/OC if they are within range of his/her MBITR/152.
> ...



Thanks for quick reply Skeletor I do know of times were  Platoon Commanders carried the radio. That's were my question comes from. Now you tell me that Platoon Commanders don't carry the radio. I 'am guessing that's from your overseas experience. I guess some rifle companies do it differently or maybe it's a Battalion thing.


----------



## MikeL (20 May 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Thanks for quick reply Skeletor I do know of times were  Platoon Commanders carried the radio. That's were my question comes from. Now you tell me that Platoon Commanders don't carry the radio. I 'am guessing that's from your overseas experience. I guess some rifle companies do it differently or maybe it's a Battalion thing.



I've also seen some officers carry a 522.  But generally from what I've seen the Pl Sig carries the 522/117F and the Pl Commander will carry a MBITR or 152(if available).


----------



## George Wallace (21 May 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> The timing seems a little off to me. He joined in summer 2001 and was on Apollo in 2002/2003. So Jul, Aug, Sep - BMQ. Oct, Nov, Dec - QL3. Then he's got predeployment trg of 6-9 months, and still a no-hook Pte. So now we're into fall of 2002. And he's go no more experience that when he graduated QL3, except for predeployment.
> 
> I can't speak for his Unit or leadership, but I wouldn't send a no-hook with no real experience out with foreign troops as his first operational detail.



Not only that, but to be sent off with foreign troops by himself at that rank would be unheard of.  There are so many alarm bells raised in the whole story, starting with his first paragraph that it would be impossible for anyone with TI not to cry out "POSER" or "WALT" on this one.  I hope that the contacts are made to expose this fraud and remove his post from that site.


I did find it interesting that the next story was from Roy Harding a long-time member of this site and definitely the real deal (Definitely not a poser.).


----------



## cupper (21 May 2013)

Not only that, his is the only one that I saw where the Author does not use his real name, but he chose to go with a pseudonym.


----------



## Strike (21 May 2013)

Just got an email from one of the producers of the book.  They are deleting the story.  Seems some others here (a certain MWO  ;D) wrote a little email picking the story apart bit by bit.

Personally, I have little doubt that the author has some involvement with the CF.  Being a signaler and mentioning Stages shows he has a bit of knowledge regarding where the trade trains anyway.  But that's probably as far as his experience goes.


----------



## 2 Cdo (22 May 2013)

I liked his part about working with corpses to "get used to" being overseas. :rofl:

Complete poser.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 May 2013)

He must have been refering to some of his co-workers.


----------



## JRH93 (23 May 2013)

Here is a gem that you guys/girls should get a kick out of; cadets wearing their dads equipment to school... 4/5 times a week  :threat:

I have to elaborate on this one, He is a " reg force weapons tech" from "pet" while in grade 11, for careers class he dressed in FFO and taught the class what it meant to be in the CF and how long and hard the process was to get in. Whether he wears his dads arid boots to school or small pack daily, he normally gets dressed in one or two pieces of kit at the least every day.


----------



## fake penguin (23 May 2013)

Have to be honest, couldn't stop laughing at his response to if he was in the army. "You can't tell by the way I dress and all the army talk in class".


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 May 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Have to be honest, couldn't stop laughing at his response to if he was in the army. "You can't tell by the way I dress and all the army talk in class".



I was more interested in Brittney's comment :'Is it hard?'

Just sayin'  :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (23 May 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I was more interested in Brittney's comment :'Is it hard?'
> 
> Just sayin'  :nod:



Sometimes. Depends on who's around......


----------



## Jammer (23 May 2013)

Wha.....I got nuthin'

On the upside...It is Throat Punch Thursday...


----------



## JRH93 (23 May 2013)

don't know how his dad doesn't notice FFO and a set of combats missing


----------



## medicineman (23 May 2013)

duplex drive said:
			
		

> don't know how his dad doesn't notice FFO and a set of combats missing



Wears DEU to work most days...likely wouldn't notice.  Or just said "Hey, have at it" to the kidlet.  Or is out of town/country in a different colour of combats.  Or the kid inherited the dolt genes from the Dad who hasn't noticed his uniforms missing.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (23 May 2013)

You know technically if the kid is using the uniforms etc to try and get a piece of ass from Brittney, then it technically isn't "walting." The guy does allow for minor or major deceptions in this matter.  8)


----------



## cupper (23 May 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I was more interested in Brittney's comment :'Is it hard?'



Fitting, since the kid comes off as a d**k.


----------



## Loachman (24 May 2013)

"thoses (sic) are _*blistex*_ the army uses them all the time"...

"Ballistics", as in eyewear?

Twit.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "thoses (sic) are _*blistex*_ the army uses them all the time"...
> 
> "Ballistics", as in eyewear?
> 
> Twit.



 :rofl:


----------



## Danjanou (24 May 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "thoses (sic) are _*blistex*_ the army uses them all the time"...
> 
> "Ballistics", as in eyewear?
> 
> Twit.



Hey he could have meant this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I mean the CQMS does issue them too, mind thay ain't as "kewl" as Oakleys.  8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2013)

Then there's THIS guy  ;D


> We don't know how, but we missed a major scandal brewing in the Navy for decades. It's important, so even if we're a little late to the story we still wanted to point it out: Cap'n Crunch is an impostor.
> 
> The Cap'n was unmasked June 14 by a food blogger, who noticed the uniform he wears on cereal boxes had the stripes of a commander, not a captain. That is: A captain has four stripes on his sleeve, while a commander has three.
> 
> ...


NPR, 20 Jun 13


----------



## cupper (20 Jun 2013)

Yea, but since he is in command of his own sailing vessel, doesn't that make him a captain, even though he's only a commander?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jul 2013)

Think this falls more under the "How to deal with Walts and Posers" category:

Tammy Duckworth Eviscerates Contractor Who Claimed Veterans Disability


----------



## dodger39 (26 Jul 2013)

http://m.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/solicitor-eric-halden-says-firm-can8217t-represent-george-edward-carr-68-seeking-permission-to-withdraw-as-representatives/story-fnihsrf2-1226686252488


----------



## MikeL (27 Jul 2013)

Apparently a fire team from 3RCR is sorting out Syria


----------



## cupper (27 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Apparently a fire team from 3RCR is sorting out Syria



But he's a quick healer. Only took 6 days to recover from the ricochet that caught him in the shoulder.

We need more guys like this. >


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Apparently a fire team from 3RCR is sorting out Syria



Not just ANY fire team - Fire Team Bravo!

Sounds like Team America World Police cousins......


----------



## Danjanou (29 Jul 2013)

Wow a whole frickin 2 dudes, that should sort things out there. :

C'mon post where that came from so we can all go there and dogpile on this wanker. ( it's Monday and I'm in a bad mood)


----------



## 57Chevy (29 Jul 2013)

Too bad that stupid ricochet wasn't a smart one  :


----------



## RectorCR (29 Jul 2013)

I thought I'd share this stupid a$$ story that a guy who I grew up with told EVERYONE when he did basic a few years ago- this is 100% true, I couldn't make this crap up lol.

So He went off to basic when he was 18-19 as a reservist in the infantry. He came back and when anyone would complain about the little annoying things in life like relationships or money or whatever he would BLOW UP. Exclaiming that your problems paled in comparison to what happened to him in basic. 

So apparently according to him whilst he was on basic he had a friend who was so badly bullied by his superiors that his friend commited suicide. He then proceeded to try and report these superiors for what they did (seems highly unlikely but still in the realm of possibility...just wait). At this point these superiors apperently devised a scheme to kill him, he however thwarted this attempt and ended up killing one of his superiors in self defence. Now Apperently the WHOLE thing is a national cover up and you can't tell anyone! (Except for the dozen people he told).

The only reason he hasn't been booted from his local reserves for being a crazy jack a$$ in my opinion is because his father is a captain.

This was like 4-5 years ago and he's currently a MCpl...


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> The only reason he hasn't been booted from his local reserves for being a crazy jack a$$ in my opinion is because his father is a captain.
> 
> This was like 4-5 years ago and he's currently a MCpl...



Sounds like a very serious problem.  Neither of which are likely to be sorted out any time soon, no doubt.  (Both father and son.)


----------



## medicineman (30 Jul 2013)

Could accidentally/on purpose let him know that some people from "a discreet unit near Ottawa" were asking about his routines, places of employment, vehicle type/tag number, etc...then sit back with beer and nachos to see what occurs next.

MM


----------



## old fart (30 Jul 2013)

Another tale from down-under...the first one a cop...

http://www.news.com.au/national-news/afp-officer-falsely-wore-australian-defence-force-medals/story-fncynjr2-1226688321911


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Could accidentally/on purpose let him know that some people from "a discreet unit near Ottawa" were asking about his routines, places of employment, vehicle type/tag number, etc...then sit back with beer and nachos to see what occurs next.
> 
> MM



Devious bugger.....I like you!


----------



## dodger39 (31 Jul 2013)

old fart said:
			
		

> Another tale from down-under...the first one a cop...
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/national-news/afp-officer-falsely-wore-australian-defence-force-medals/story-fncynjr2-1226688321911



http://www.anzmi.net/luk/luk.html


----------



## dodger39 (5 Aug 2013)

The Hines Twins. John Hines fronted court today . Day 1 of his trial.



Read more: http://www.couriermail.com.au/national-news/queensland/man-charged-with-falsely-representing-himself-as-war-veteran-claims-duty-was-8216deep-cover8217/story-fnii5v6w-1226691365793#ixzz2b4IohiNX


----------



## 57Chevy (5 Aug 2013)

:"nothing in the records to show Hines was awarded any medals."

Squat. Zip, Sweet diddly, Non existence, Void, Nil, Null, Not anything, Bvvt,
Not at all, None, Never, Not a bit, Not in the least, Zero, Zilch, Nada,
or simply
Sweet F&%# all


----------



## medicineman (5 Aug 2013)

I wonder if they've had a shrink or two sit down with these ass hats...they could write an interesting sequel to Baron von Munchausen about their delusions...

MM


----------



## dodger39 (5 Aug 2013)

http://www.anzmi.net/luk/luk.html
http://www.anzmi.net/sutton/sutton.html

http://www.anzmi.net/levesque/levesque.html


----------



## dodger39 (5 Aug 2013)

JOhn Hines Trial Day 2 (early report.)

http://www.goldcoast.com.au/article/2013/08/06/455899_crime-and-court-news.html


----------



## dodger39 (6 Aug 2013)

John Hines    The judges verdict

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/08/07/10/51/qld-man-guilty-of-impersonating-a-digger


----------



## JorgSlice (6 Aug 2013)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> John Hines    The judges verdict
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/08/07/10/51/qld-man-guilty-of-impersonating-a-digger



Only $500?


----------



## dodger39 (6 Aug 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Only $500?



WE are slow but surely getting the police to take action against these posers but once again we've been let down by the judicary. It absolutely sucks.


----------



## dodger39 (9 Aug 2013)

John Hines -- We're not finished with him yet. He will never get his book published .

http://m.couriermail.com.au/news/queensland/convicted-fake-digger-john-hines-spins-black-ops-fantasies-in-memoir-including-following-former-prime-minister-harold-holt/story-fnihsrf2-1226694523201


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Aug 2013)

dodger39 said:
			
		

> WE are slow but surely getting the police to take action against these posers but once again we've been let down by the judicary. It absolutely sucks.



Perhaps, but like the article mentions, it's a start.

I like this part;

He said there were other fakes around who were impersonating Iraq and Afghanistan veterans.

"We want to nip that in the bud before it takes off with these fellas," he said.


----------



## MikeL (12 Aug 2013)

No information available on pic, aside from the caption


> Neckbeard up! (Poser alert)


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Aug 2013)

That not a rank of Staff Sgt? Looks a little young to be that crusty...


----------



## MikeL (12 Aug 2013)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> That not a rank of Staff Sgt? Looks a little young to be that crusty...




The rank badge is for E7 Sergeant First Class; but yea the guy looks a little too young for a E7(I know some Americans have hit E5/E6 around their mid 20s). At least he didn't cover the ACU with every skill and combat badge in the Army like a lot of others.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Aug 2013)

Are we sure this guy isn't an airsofter? Judging by the tents in the background I would guess this is a re-enactment location?

I saw two guys "kitted out" at the Chinook Mall this Saturday.  Both with nice "tactical operator" backpacks.. SOG knife on the side, velcro patches all covered up, tan boots, IR locators on the bags, etc.. etc.. I feel like supplying my image to that website about the military bags..


----------



## MikeL (12 Aug 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Are we sure this guy isn't an airsofter? Judging by the tents in the background I would guess this is a re-enactment location?



No idea, just came across the photo with caption on a Facebook group(Terminal Lance). Tried a google search on the image to see if I could find another source that might have back ground info, but that came up with nothing.

Kind of weird seeing one dude in a uniform while everyone else is in regular clothing though. Curious to know what the plastic tag on the shirt says.



			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I saw two guys "kitted out" at the Chinook Mall this Saturday.  Both with nice "tactical operator" backpacks.. SOG knife on the side, velcro patches all covered up, tan boots, IR locators on the bags, etc.. etc..



High speed operators for sure


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (13 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The rank badge is for E7 Sergeant First Class; but yea the guy looks a little too young for a E7(I know some Americans have hit E5/E6 around their mid 20s). At least he didn't cover the ACU with every skill and combat badge in the Army like a lot of others.


If you look closely you can also a see a yellow undershirt peeking out which gives yet another example of how he is most likely an imposter.


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2013)

3 chevrons and 2 rockers is a Gunnery Sgt.

oops....no crossed rifles, so it's army, not marines...so 1st Class Sgt is right. :


----------



## Cbbmtt (13 Aug 2013)

From the first look, he's a regular guy who bought his uniform from salvation army so that he would look cool working at a campsite. IMO


----------



## Retired AF Guy (13 Aug 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> From the first look, he's a regular guy who bought his uniform from salvation army so that he would look cool working at a campsite. IMO



I want to know where his radio is? He's got a handmike over his right shoulder, but he's not wearing a belt of anything, so where's the radio?


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Aug 2013)

Probably clipped at his waist behind his right (left?) shoulder.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Aug 2013)

I bet his name tag says "Dude"


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I bet his name tag says "Dude"



Or "Douche".


----------



## Uther419 (14 Aug 2013)

> Here is a gem that you guys/girls should get a kick out of; cadets wearing their dads equipment to school... 4/5 times a week
> 
> I have to elaborate on this one, He is a " reg force weapons tech" from "pet" while in grade 11, for careers class he dressed in FFO and taught the class what it meant to be in the CF and how long and hard the process was to get in. Whether he wears his dads arid boots to school or small pack daily, he normally gets dressed in one or two pieces of kit at the least every day.
> milnet.jpg (197.98 kB, 1360x716 - viewed 374 times.)



I know this guy from cadets, he left a few years ago, hes a lot of talk, not a bad guy per say but still a bit of a poser, his dad was, a supply tech for JTF2, or at the very least the RCR (meet the guy, hes pretty legit). Could be in the CF nowadays, but hes to busy messing around with his buds, it seems.

**Edit**
This was a good 6 hour read from start to finish but definetly helped my shift past faster lol thanks for the read guys!


----------



## caocao (14 Aug 2013)

That the saddest excuse for a beard i have seen in a long while...


----------



## upandatom (15 Aug 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Are we sure this guy isn't an airsofter? Judging by the tents in the background I would guess this is a re-enactment location?
> 
> I saw two guys "kitted out" at the Chinook Mall this Saturday.  Both with nice "tactical operator" backpacks.. SOG knife on the side, velcro patches all covered up, tan boots, IR locators on the bags, etc.. etc.. I feel like supplying my image to that website about the military bags..



those patches he has, kinda look like the US's state versions of their "militia" "paramilitary" or whatever they are called,  I think it might be State Defense forces. they handle security alot at a governah fundraising events etc. Each state has one(or can choose to) with their own rank structure, alot of time apparently US forces members get out, retire etc and join and its s direct conversion in rank, and sometimes pay. 

Can you imagine if Quebec, Ontario had their own "State Defense Forces??"""""


----------



## MikeL (15 Aug 2013)

upandatom said:
			
		

> those patches he has, kinda look like the US's state versions of their "militia" "paramilitary" or whatever they are called,  I think it might be State Defense forces.



They could be SDF patches, but they could also be AD, NG or Reserve SSI. On the photos I've seen of SDF, they have a seem to have a tape that says the state and that they are SDF(would be on the location where he has a black pin). Plus, they were all clean shaven, wore headdress of some sort(ACU caps and black caps), and either wore the US flag on the right sleeve or a state flag.



			
				upandatom said:
			
		

> they handle security alot at a governah fundraising events etc.



Any source for that? The information I found on them says they can be used in emergency situations to assist the emergency services, National Guard, etc. I couldn't find anything saying a Governor can use them as his personal security force at events.


----------



## FJAG (15 Aug 2013)

upandatom said:
			
		

> those patches he has, kinda look like the US's state versions of their "militia" "paramilitary" or whatever they are called,  I think it might be State Defense forces. they handle security alot at a governah fundraising events etc. Each state has one(or can choose to) with their own rank structure, alot of time apparently US forces members get out, retire etc and join and its s direct conversion in rank, and sometimes pay.



Never knew that there was such a thing beyond the ARNG. Made me do some research on the subject -Wikipedia has a good page for a start.

Back to our boy up above; I did a quick review of SDF patches and although the patch on the left bears a resemblance to the Georgia SDF (and that's the only one that is close) it seems different somehow with thicker stitching and the absence of the "Parati Servire" arch patch that goes above the main patch. He's also missing the cloth velcro "Georgia" insignia that would go on the left chest where the plastic tag is. Finally pretty much every picture I looked at the members wore an ACU Patrol Cap and no beards - the Georgia SDF (at least in their website photos) appear to have some uniform discipline when in ACUs.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Aug 2013)

upandatom said:
			
		

> Can you imagine if Quebec, Ontario had their own "State Defense Forces??"""""



If I remember my history correctly, Quebec, under the reign of Maurice Duplessis had one; it was called the Quebec Provincial Police.  Very useful for breaking up union rally's, etc.


----------



## upandatom (16 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> They could be SDF patches, but they could also be AD, NG or Reserve SSI. On the photos I've seen of SDF, they have a seem to have a tape that says the state and that they are SDF(would be on the location where he has a black pin). Plus, they were all clean shaven, wore headdress of some sort(ACU caps and black caps), and either wore the US flag on the right sleeve or a state flag.
> 
> Any source for that? The information I found on them says they can be used in emergency situations to assist the emergency services, National Guard, etc. I couldn't find anything saying a Governor can use them as his personal security force at events.



I was on a TAV at MacDill AFB (been a few years) and a State Governor or Governors were there and I couldnt figure out why there were all these soldiers at various checkpoints around the base wearing tags with a name of state on it. (2 or 3 different states). I asked the RSM he said that some special visit was going on of State Governors etc. May be not particularily for security, but possible directing traffic etc. 

As for the QC army, possibly could be the OQLF....


----------



## MikeL (18 Aug 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/piediedie



> I am Col. Michael Wilson, US Army Green Beret Retired, I am a master of all forms or Gorrilla Warfare and suburban operations. 13 Deployments in the GWAT



Not sure if this person is trolling, or serious because everything about this is so clearly fake and just weird.


----------



## Haggis (18 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/piediedie
> 
> Not sure if this person is trolling, or serious because everything about this is so clearly fake and just weird.



So, I scrolled through his page, Skeletor.  That's 4 minutes and 10 seconds of my life that you owe me back for posting that link.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Aug 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/piediedie
> 
> Not sure if this person is trolling, or serious because everything about this is so clearly fake and just weird.



As far as I know, gorilla tactics are mostly chest beating, roaring, bluff charges, and tearing off an arm and beating you to death with the soggy end.


----------



## Northalbertan (19 Aug 2013)

Wow!! Is this guy ever an A*# Clown.  The worst poser I have ever seen.


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Aug 2013)

Other than the CD, I have no idea what this guy is wearing. It looks like a cadet medal to the left of his CD. Suggestions?


----------



## MikeL (21 Aug 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3395020532358&set=a.1011828474046.1897.1775066748&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> Other than the CD, I have no idea what this guy is wearing. It looks like a cadet medal to the left of his CD. Suggestions?





> This content is currently unavailable
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2013)

The picture is originally from the Warriors Day Parade site and I've seen this walt there, but not this year. The one behind the CD is an Army Cadet Medal which should be worn on the right as a commemorative medal (if at all) and not mounted with his CD. The other three are commemorative bling he's bought online to pad his rack.

The first is The Medal for National Service,  the second the General Service Cross and  the third  Queen Elizabeth Golden Jubilee Medal

Illegal not really sad yes and even more pathetic he appears to have mounted them in the wrong order of walt precedence according to the site he bought them from and yes I had to look them up 

http://www.bigburymint.com/commemorative-full-size-medals-introduction/
http://honours.homestead.com/comindex.html
http://www.awardmedals.com/full-size-medals-c-282_21_33.html

I've seen his rack elsewhere with his name  and give me a bit and I'll dig it up  so we can publically shame him  >.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Aug 2013)

The pay as you go medals that legion members wear seems like a vain attempt to mimic military service. 

It amazes me that posing as an officer is illegal but you can lead others to believe you have military awards for service.


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> The pay as you go medals that legion members wear seems like a vain attempt to mimic military service.
> 
> It amazes me that posing as an officer is illegal but you can lead others to believe you have military awards for service.



Ok pay as you go medals are not limited to Legion types, and don't confuse them with the Legion Service Medals that are worn on the right side and are earned for service in the Legion and certainly not self awarded. 

Technically wearing these ebay medals is not illegal it's a loop hole which is why he's doing it instead of pinning a GCS and a SMV on his blazer.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Aug 2013)

Speaking of legality, has anyone here actually seen anyone charged and punished for this in Canada? (No, I did not search the thread)


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Ok pay as you go medals are not limited to Legion types, and don't confuse them with the Legion Service Medals that are worn on the right side and are earned for service in the Legion and certainly not self awarded.
> 
> Technically wearing these ebay medals is not illegal it's a loop hole which is why he's doing it instead of pinning a GCS and a SMV on his blazer.



Fair enough. I was speaking to the practice of buying medals and being permitted to wear them along side medals awarded.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2013)

seen


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Aug 2013)

Ha, the 'general service cross'...


I was 'accosted' by a portly CIC type at a legion last rememberance day who, seeing my brit OSM Afghanistan, asked how I got permission to wear it. I replied by showing him the edge of the medal where my regt'l number, corps and name was engraved saying 'this was my first permission' then described how I drafted a quick memo up the chain, RSM said 'put it up for now' and 3 months later got a nice letter back from DHH saying go ahead, wear away, having enclosed (helpfully I might add) a pamphlet on the order of precedence for Canadian honours.

Anywho, he then tells me he was 'awarded' the General Service Cross and wasn't allowed to wear it. He looked quite put out when I said 'well that's understandable, it's not a real medal, hope you didn't pay much for it'.

The conversation ended there.....


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Sep 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/wade.day.370






This little fella is a Medic- IntOp- civi EMS


----------



## Halifax Tar (11 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/wade.day.370
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hes all kinds of things.  Int, Log, Medical... Impressive


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Sep 2013)

What a turd.... even gots the mythical acrow bridge construction pic from trouty......

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (11 Sep 2013)

The early CADPAT combat clothing had exposed buttons. It is extremely unlikely that there were any left in the system when, I ever, he was issued any kit. There is fairly decent imitation stuff with exposed buttons on the market, however.


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2013)

Funny how he says he's a medic with the CF, but no pic with medic badge...Mongo confused  ???

Wonder if Mommy or Daddy know he's playing dress up with their stuff again...incidentally, there was one kid there with a CIC badge on his melon - trying to figure out if it's him or if he's the other geek with the Log badge on.

Of further note, on a more comical one, his name in brackets underneath is Wade Tarulli...the last name of the person he's engaged to.  So, either he hasn't updated his relationship status as of late or there's a little bit of Deliverance action going on  ;D.

MM


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2013)

The guy is all over the map.  He has photos as a Cadet, as a Toronto EMS, as an American 1st Class Sergeant, a Log capbadge, an INT capbadge, Cbt Engr photos, Canadian and American military group shots, Toronto EMS grad photos, the Toronto ambulance he "drives", and on and on.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> there was one kid there with a CIC badge on his melon - trying to figure out if it's him or if he's the other geek with the Log badge on.



He's the one with the CIC badge on.  I recognize the dorky face.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Of further note, on a more comical one, his name in brackets underneath is Wade Tarulli...the last name of the person he's engaged to.  So, either he hasn't updated his relationship status as of late or there's a little bit of Deliverance action going on  ;D.



Not sure what you're missing but when I look at his profile page, right at the bottom of the "About" section it says:  Engaged to Jess Tarulli.    ???

Just to be nit-picky, his pocket is undone in his profile picture....


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2013)

Moe - if you look under the Wade Day tag, there is a "(Wade Tarulli)" - just wondering if he's planning on taking her name or something like that.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Moe - if you look under the Wade Day tag, there is a "(Wade Tarulli)" - just wondering if he's planning on taking her name or something like that.



I got that.  And if he does, good for him.


----------



## d_edwards (11 Sep 2013)

Anyone else notice that his name tape seems to be air force blue....i guess you cant fix stupid


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Sep 2013)

d_edwards said:
			
		

> .i guess you cant fix stupid



Emails to RSMs and military police are pretty good at fixing stupid.


----------



## JorgSlice (11 Sep 2013)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Hes all kinds of things.  Int, Log, Medical... Impressive



He's all kinds of frigged up. CIC cap badge but a Private chevron and no unit flash? Cottage-cheese beret, saluting in an Apple store. 

He's definitely a huge poser airsofter wannabe. Too bad it's TO, I'd go give him "the good word"


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

I am sure if someone looked for the last name "Day" and the first name "Wade" on MITE or something.. they wouldn't fine any matching entries... just saying.


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He has photos as a Cadet, as a Toronto EMS, as an American 1st Class Sergeant, a Log capbadge, an INT capbadge, Cbt Engr photos, Canadian and American military group shots, Toronto EMS grad photos, the Toronto ambulance he "drives", and on and on.



No one by that name on the 8/30/2012 Seniority List.

Perhaps he hired on after that date. 

The grad photo and the ambulance are put out by the department that anyone with an internet connection can obtain.


----------



## Loachman (11 Sep 2013)

So he's at least bright enough not to dress up as a copper?

An interview with one would be a nice thing for him to have, though.


----------



## Civvymedic (11 Sep 2013)

I was asked to take a look at this page. Don't recognize him but it doesn't mean he isn't a Toronto medic. Although under his history there is no mention of his education at a college offering the Paramedic program.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

Most of his photos look like generic stock photos of the interwebs.


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2013)

I apparently have a mutual friend with him...I think that's just cause to send a friend request..MTF  :nod:.

MM


----------



## myself.only (11 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He's the one with the CIC badge on.



Egads!    The man's walting knows no bounds!  ;D


----------



## peterpan (11 Sep 2013)

Nope, I can't find a wade day on the DIN. Nor can I see or recognize him in the EMS grad photo....hhhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2013)

I telephoned people who have access to the up to date  Toronto Paramedic database ( the list I have is a year old ). 

They have no record of anyone by that name.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> Egads!    The man's walting knows no bounds!  ;D



Yes, CIC badge as a private.. fail.


----------



## peterpan (11 Sep 2013)

aaaaannnnndddddddd.... if you have some time (like me because I am sooo busy at work..LOL) you will notice if  you type toronto paramedic, most of the pics he has are all under images.


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> Nor can I see or recognize him in the EMS grad photo....hhhhhhmmmmmmm



He's obviously not camera shy.

All Toronto Paramedic recruits have those individual formal studio portraits with the four flags taken by a departmental photographer. They give them free copies for their mothers etc.

He would likely have posted one of those ( if he had one ) instead of that lame one riding a streetcar. A pic like that I have never seen. Mostly you just crunch down in the back and hope the driver doesn't point you out.

Young guys like to take personal pics of themselves at the station with their new partner. I didn't see any of those either.


----------



## peterpan (11 Sep 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> All Toronto Paramedic recruits have those individual formal studio portraits with the four flags taken by a departmental photographer. They give them free copies for their mothers etc.


 And why is there two different grad photos? I friend requested him....lets see if he accepts


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> And why is there two different grad photos? I friend requested him....lets see if he accepts



They shoot a lot of photos. Of the class, shaking hands with the Chief,  and the Mayor and General Rohmer. With your parents. As well as the individual studio type portrait.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

I fell like friending him on the premise that the photo of the C-177 passengers has people from my tour on it.. which would mean he and I went over at the same time *wink wink*


----------



## Scott (11 Sep 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> What a turd.... even gots the mythical acrow bridge construction pic from trouty......
> 
> ;D



Mocking Trouty? Heresy! Shit got real here.

Someone needs to sort this poser out for that.


----------



## medicineman (11 Sep 2013)

Hasn't as yet responded to my Friend req...


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2013)

Man, you walt-hunters are ruthless.  That 14 year old doesn't stand a chance.   :clubinhand:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

Compared to the kindness of some in the recruiting threads?


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Compared to the kindness of some in the recruiting threads?


Completely different.  I never go in the Recruiting threads.  Sometimes.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

To be fair, he hasn't claimed anything except being a Med Tech.  And posted a couple of pics of him in CADPAT and an EMS uniform.  All of the other pictures he posted without captions or making any claims to have "been there, done that".


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To be fair.......


Fair??     rly:   Not sure I know the term.    ???


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

But he's been two different photos with a CIC badge and an INT badge...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Sep 2013)

To be fair to this young fellow he looks very young and a little off/slow TBH.  This is a problem with the internet, people that aren't all there upstairs get to post photos for the entire world to see.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Sep 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> This is a problem with the internet, people that aren't all there upstairs get to post photos ...and recruiting questions .... for the entire world to see.


         :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> But he's been two different photos with a CIC badge and an INT badge...



Which I mentioned....



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To be fair, he hasn't claimed anything except being a Med Tech.  *And posted a couple of pics of him in CADPAT* and an EMS uniform.



But people here have him posing as an American soldier. as having been on tour, etc....  I'm just saying he hasn't claimed to have done any of that.  Is he a Med Tech or an EMS?  I highly doubt it.  So yes, he's still a "Walt" or a "poser".  Just not to the extreme people are posting here.  Just my  :2c:



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Fair??     rly:   Not sure I know the term.    ???



I know you don't.  Heck, I'm surprised I do.   ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Sep 2013)

We had a county fair once down on the farm...


----------



## Danjanou (11 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> He's all kinds of frigged up. CIC cap badge but a Private chevron and no unit flash? Cottage-cheese beret, saluting in an Apple store.
> 
> He's definitely a huge poser airsofter wannabe. Too bad it's TO, I'd go give him "the good word"



Lucky me maybe i should arrnage another TO milnet M&G and invite this nintendosniperwannabe and then counsel him in the established old school Sgt major style. > 

Question 1: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTT4Kw-wohA


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2013)

To be fair, Sean Bean has been posing since the Napoleonic Campaigns in Spain and Portugal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpe's_Rifles_(TV_programme)


----------



## Danjanou (11 Sep 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> To be fair, Sean Bean has been posing since the Napoleonic Campaigns in Spain and Portugal.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharpe's_Rifles_(TV_programme)



Yeah but he dies well  8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sGR1-Wgo1M


----------



## 2010newbie (11 Sep 2013)

You could check a "John Russell" as well. He is listed as his brother, also in the same EMS classes and apparently also in the CF. Maybe an older brother where he is getting kit from???

https://www.facebook.com/john.russell.9277583


----------



## JorgSlice (12 Sep 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Lucky me maybe i should arrnage another TO milnet M&G and invite this nintendosniperwannabe and then counsel him in the established old school Sgt major style. >
> 
> Question 1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTT4Kw-wohA



Please?

And film it too?
I'll pay for a copy in Blu-Ray  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Sep 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Please?
> 
> And film it too?
> I'll pay for a copy in Blu-Ray  ;D



I bet these guys would take the pictures from it and post it on facebook.
"Me getting jacked up at basic training"


----------



## Lightguns (12 Sep 2013)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You could check a "John Russell" as well. He is listed as his brother, also in the same EMS classes and apparently also in the CF. Maybe an older brother where he is getting kit from???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/john.russell.9277583



Nah, they apear to be born in very different areas of the country.  He is likely a "brother" in the way my daughters FB friends are friended as "sisters" but are just BFFs.  There is only 3 pics and nothing in the rest of profile says anything really personal.  Likely they are in the same middle school together and are sharing this action hero fantasy, OR, this is another profile of the same guy.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Sep 2013)

Actually, this is KINDA flattering.  I remember a time when we were called "federal welfare" and openingly mocked by Canadians including some of the "real" vets as not being a real military.  To have posers in Cadpat is sort of ego boosting.  Prehaps I should report to mental health..........


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Nah, they apear to be born in very different areas of the country.  He is likely a "brother" in the way my daughters FB friends are friended as "sisters" but are just BFFs.  There is only 3 pics and nothing in the rest of profile says anything really personal.  Likely they are in the same middle school together and are sharing this action hero fantasy, OR, this is another profile of the same guy.



Not every family was born and raised in one location.  I have a sibling born in Winnipeg, another born in Ontario, another born in France and yet another born in Saskatchewan.  I am sure someone on FB could come to the conclusion that we are in no way related as well, following your logic.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Sep 2013)

I was not using logic.  I was stating that I observed with my kid's friends that for the young generation on FB, little if anything they put is real.  All my kids friends seem to do the same by adding friends as a "brother" or "sister" it seems (by observing) that with several dozen of my daughters friends this is a common practice. As quick check, my daughter has 10 "sisters" and one of her friends as 15 "sisters".  Of course, it could be that my daughter only hangs with girls from very large families but (using logic) Canadian demographics would not bear that out in my part of the country.  In any case, using FB as a sole source of credible information on a Poser is not productive.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> ...... In any case, using FB as a sole source of credible information on a Poser is not productive.



Actually, FB has a lot of security flaws that allow for those who want to, to actually get a lot of credible information on a person.  At the same time, if a poser is posting stuff on FB, and is caught up in their lie; would you not call that a credible outing of said poser?

If you really want an idea of what credible information one can garner from FB posts, have a look at this:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/71137/post-678628.html#msg678628  or the pdf file from the authors:

http://www.sandia.gov/FSO/fso_conferences/2011_FSO_Conference/2011_FSO_KillingWithKeyboards.pdf


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Nah, they apear to be born in very different areas of the country.



Curious as to where you got this info from.  Both their profiles say they're from Saint John, NB.



Edited to correct grammatical error.....   :


----------



## mariomike (12 Sep 2013)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You could check a "John Russell" as well. He is listed as his brother, also in the same EMS classes and apparently also in the CF. Maybe an older brother where he is getting kit from???
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/john.russell.9277583



Looking at the group photo of blue uniforms, two men standing on the right are identified as Wade and John.

They are not T-EMS uniforms. That is not our shoulder badge. In addition to the badge, Toronto Paramedics wear epaulettes with a silver stripe and the word "Paramedic".

They are likely college students. My guess is Humber College, a T-EMS "farm team".

To the department, unauthorized access to our uniforms is a security issue. 

It's also a matter of public liability. 

I believe they are much less concerned about the "walting" aspect of it.

From the SOP's, "In the normal course of duties, the Toronto EMS uniform affords staff unchallenged access to many restricted areas. During this time of heightened worldwide security, it is incumbent upon
us to prevent unauthorized access to our uniform."


----------



## x_para76 (12 Sep 2013)

An entertaining site for outing posers is from the U.K called "the Walter Mitty hunters club". It's always good for a laugh and absolutely insane the lengths some go to in their Waltery!


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Sep 2013)

I posted a link on FB of this latest one, quite a few of my Army colleagues aren't too impressed by his antics and have messaged him (so have I for that matter.).   Can't get FB at work, so I can't see the results at the moment.


----------



## officious (28 Sep 2013)

I was down town this evening (Ottawa market area); and I came across 3 sergeants wearing army DEU dress #3; one with a plaid bow tie with white dress shirt with white buttons ruffled wearing mini medals on his DEU jacket (3 of them); one with log flashes, and collar dogs wearing ribbons on the DEU jacket; same shirt but black buttons and a black  bow tie; and a female Sergent who took off, who had no tie or bow tie as soon as I approached them.   And they pointed to a medal saying they were in Afghanistan and it was not the medal for that tour. 

What is the order of dress for a mess dinner for army?

The Sergent wearing the LOG flashes and collar dogs was insistent on discovering whether I was military or not; *how he didn't see my ID disks on the chain around my neck is beyond me* and initially told me he was RCMP (which my dad is a Staff Sergent in so I am familiar with their dress uniforms) all three were wearing ARMY DEUs and told me they were air force (which I know because I am army) with the stock buttons you get at st.jean. (do LOG get trade specific buttons?) I told them I was not, to see what would happen. 

None had head dress on.

My question is; Airforce LOG; do they wear ARMY DEU #3? Do they have trade specific buttons? For a mess dinner do you wear a bow tie with standard shirt? Is there a standard for the bowtie? (non mess dinner uniform *that red one army guys wear or similar*)  Also when in transit from one place to another do they wear the head dress when in public.

I'm pretty sure these guys were fakes; and talking to my girlfriend after the fact (regarding how the female sergeant approached her due to her concern that I was military) I'm almost positive that they were fakes.

I'm just a Pte. so I let them off because I don't know the standard; but I was angry because based on my limited knowledge they were out of dress and lying about their experience and element.

What should I do in the future if confronted by blatant fakes?


----------



## Franko (28 Sep 2013)

If they were going to a mess dinner in DEU, it's white shirt and black bow tie.

Ribbons are to be worn, not miniatures. No name tags either, unless it's mixed dinning in IIRC.

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Sep 2013)

Few points:

- Headdress isn't worn in DEU 2 or Mess Dress.

- You wear your dogtags 24/7 and worse yet, on the outside of your clothes?   

- Pte's don't "let someone off" anything because they have no authority over anyone.

- see the attached pic for an example of a shirt female CF members wear in DEU 2 or Mess Dress.

Honestly, I don't know why, as a Pte off duty, you would think it was your place to challenge anyone.  From what you've written I get the idea you don't know enough about CF dress instructions to challenge anyone.  Those 2 issues are somewhat different but related in your post.

My advice is twofold.  (1)  read up on the CF Dress Instructions if you really want to be schooled on the regs and (2) stop challenging people in public because you are a CF member and have dogtags on.



			
				officious said:
			
		

> I'm just a Pte. so I let them off because I don't know the standard; but I was angry because based on my limited knowledge they were out of dress and lying about their experience and element.



 :2c:


----------



## Lightguns (28 Sep 2013)

It is the duty of all members regardless of rank to correct poor military dress. It is done with respect for rank but yes a Pte can correct superior rank but he does so from a subordinate position. That is something my unit RSM says everytime the subject comes up. Indeed, he says he will support anyone who corrects the poor fress of a superior. 

That being said you need to know and understand the dress regs. 

When did wearing dog tags become taboo. I was told to water them always. I know in my last unit it was an SOP. Here I thought I was a maverick for not wearing them.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Sep 2013)

officious said:
			
		

> I was down town this evening (Ottawa market area); and I came across 3 sergeants wearing army DEU dress #3; one with a plaid bow tie with white dress shirt with white buttons ruffled wearing mini medals on his DEU jacket (3 of them); one with log flashes, and collar dogs wearing ribbons on the DEU jacket; same shirt but black buttons and a black  bow tie; and a female Sergent who took off, who had no tie or bow tie as soon as I approached them.   And they pointed to a medal saying they were in Afghanistan and it was not the medal for that tour.
> 
> 
> > There were 3 medals awarded for the Sandbox, SWASM, GCS and GCM
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (28 Sep 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> - see the attached pic ......


Wow, 4 people with only a CD.  Was that picture taken in NDHQ?
     :stirpot:




			
				officious said:
			
		

> *how he didn't see my ID disks on the chain around my neck is beyond me*


      :


----------



## Lightguns (28 Sep 2013)

Apologies for poor grammar. The iPhone is not my specialty and I live beyond the Internet.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2013)

When confronted by fakes and honourthieves surround yourself with a shield of righteousness and challenge them. 

For added emphasis take your ID discs off and wrap them around your fists.


----------



## CombatDoc (28 Sep 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> You should do nothing in the future until you actually know WTF you are blabbing on about.


+1.  However, given that the OP chose "Officious" as their name for this board, that may be easier said than done.


----------



## myself.only (28 Sep 2013)

A plaid bow tie?  IIRC it's black only. 
Although that's hardly evidence of a "fraud or faker".... jackass with questionable sartorial competence possibly.  ;D


----------



## Gramps (28 Sep 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> A plaid bow tie?  IIRC it's black only.
> Although that's hardly evidence of a "fraud or faker".... jackass with questionable sartorial competence possibly.  ;D



RCAF tartan maybe?


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2013)

Gramps said:
			
		

> RCAF tartan maybe?



With Army DEU?   ???


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Sep 2013)

Gramps said:
			
		

> RCAF tartan maybe?


That would have been my first guess as well...

I very much would be interested in hearing the "other side" of the story. It may read something like this:

Some guy who said he wasn't military but was obviously wearing ID discs outside of his clothes challenged us on our dress protocols. He clearly had no clue what he was talking about so we assumed he was a nut job and certainly not in the military. At that point we took off because, hey, pre-dinner shmoozing includes liquor. 

Technically, *you the OP * have a *duty* to identify yourself using your Military ID when requested by a superior officer, MP or commissionaire involved in a security role. If you had your ID discs with you, I'm willing to bet you had your NDI 10 or 20 as well. The fact you didn't (by lying) and instead were seeking to call them out does not scream integrity. Instead it screams "know it all," with a very misplaced sense of ego. 

If you feel your anonymity will protect you from an RSM's wrath when calling out higher ranks on their dress (which may have been 100% correct by my read),  you will be extremely mistaken.


----------



## cavalryman (28 Sep 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> A plaid bow tie?  IIRC it's black only.
> Although that's hardly evidence of a "fraud or faker".... jackass with questionable sartorial competence possibly.  ;D



Tartan bowties are not unknown around Highland regiments... And we happen to have one in Ottawa.  Just sayin'


----------



## myself.only (28 Sep 2013)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Tartan bowties are not unknown around Highland regiments... And we happen to have one in Ottawa.  Just sayin'



Yeah that was my first thought.... but wouldn't that be worn with the kilt? 
Maybe he's only half-Scottish from the waist-up?

Anyway, like I said, odd accoutrement but it's hardly a smoking gun of waltdom.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Sep 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> Yeah that was my first thought.... but wouldn't that be worn with the kilt?
> Maybe he's only half-Scottish from the waist-up?
> 
> Anyway, like I said, odd accoutrement but it's hardly a smoking gun of waltdom.



Sometimes Officers/SnrNCO's wear Trews when in fancy dress.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Sep 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Sometimes Officers/SnrNCO's wear Trews when in fancy dress.



Which look horrible IMHO, somewhere there is a VW Beetle missing it's seat covers....

 ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Sep 2013)

They could have also been taking the piss out of the OP for subconsciously flashing his Army Run finish tags...er...I meant to say ID discs*.  As others pointed out, sounds like some battlespace shaping before the dinner...



> ...I was angry because based on my limited knowledge...



Then you should channel your anger into reading and understanding at least the basic material contained within the CFP-265. :nod:

Regards
G2G

* next time you could be extra cool with your ID discs and flip them around so that your zap# shows...then the walts would have really taken notice, given you your due props, and stopped screwing around with you in public.


----------



## myself.only (28 Sep 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Sometimes Officers/SnrNCO's wear Trews when in fancy dress.



True.  But trews with DEU jacket?


----------



## cavalryman (28 Sep 2013)

myself.only said:
			
		

> True.  But trews with DEU jacket?


As long as it's a cutaway.... :nod:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (28 Sep 2013)

I am not really seeing what the OP did that was overly wrong. He said he saw something he was suspect of and came on here to ask for clarification. And, I have to say, if someone in that dress asked me for my military ID...in the Market area of Ottawa, I wouldn't show it either. I think his question was, based on a fairly good description, 'Was that authorized dress?' and it would appear the answer is no.
Come on guys, we were all a little 'full of ourselves' when we first joined and I applaud a Pte for questioning this. I know many at the WO/PO1 rank who wouldn't even bat an eye because they don't want to get 'involved'.

As for the Dress Instruction, the image for mess dress shows undress ribbons and a name tag (Fig 6B 1-6 No.2B Mess Service). Maybe I will bring a copy of that to the Quarterly Mess Dinner here on the 10th!!

Pat


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Sep 2013)

"...someone in that dress"?  Sounds like a case of folks wearing #2's.  What's questionable about that?  There is nothing that flags as *way* out of line.  Even the 'plaid' bow-tie isn't out there...I've seen several Army-DEU'd Loadmasters wear an RCAF tartan bow-tie with their green DEU...after all, they are technically in the RCAF as a Loadmaster, no matter their DEU from previous Traffic Tech life.

The major point of all of this is that the OP is rather un-informed about what is or is not permissible, yet takes great affront to these members...to the point where he accuses them of being "blatant fakes."

Frankly, I'd swing the shoe onto the other foot.  If I and some colleagues are on our way to a mess dinner attired IAW the CFP-265 (even if with some regimental interpretations of the regs) and some kid in civvies comes up to me, balls swinging (and ID-discs clinking), trying to play 'Dick Tracey' with who we are or what we are doing, I could see having a bit of fun with the guy...especially if he says he was in too, and so with any reasonable amount of experience, should know the deal.



> The Sergent wearing the LOG flashes and collar dogs was insistent on discovering whether I was military or not; ....I told them I was not lied, to see what would happen.



Nice....not hypocritical at all, is that?  :

Cut the OP all the slack you want, Pat, but there's a whole lot of indignation that is not warranted, IMO.

 :2c:

G2G


----------



## Hunter (28 Sep 2013)

officious said:
			
		

> *how he didn't see my ID disks on the chain around my neck is beyond me*



Are you serious?
 :facepalm:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Sep 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> It is the duty of all members regardless of rank to correct poor military dress. It is done with respect for rank but yes a Pte can correct superior rank but he does so from a subordinate position.



I'd like to see the ref for that.   However, aside from Unit and RSM'isms...

CFP 265, Chapter 1:

9.  High standards of dress, deportment, and grooming are universally recognized as marks of a well-trained, disciplined and professional force.  Commanders shall maintain the standards at all times to reinforce these characteristics for peace or war.

10.  Officers cannot delegate their leadership responsibilities. They are assisted by warrant and non-commissioned officers (Sgt, MCpl and Cpl), who control standards and compliance by all their subordinates.

Additionally:

QR & O, Vol 1, Chap 5, Art 5.01

5.01- GENERAL RESPONSIBILITIES OF NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS

A non-commissioned member shall:
a. become acquainted with, observe and enforce i. the National Defence Act,
ii.the Security of Information Act, (5 June 2008)
iii.QR&O, and
iv.all other regulations, rules, orders and instructions that pertain to the performance of the member's duties;

 (See articles 1.12 - Regulations and Orders to be Available to Members and 4.26 - Circulation of Regulations, Orders, Instructions, Correspondence and Publications.)
b.afford to all persons employed in the public service such assistance in the performance of their duties as is practical;
c.promote the welfare, efficiency and good discipline of all who are subordinate to the member;
d.ensure the proper care and maintenance and prevent the waste of all public and non-public property within the member's control; and
e.report to the proper authority any infringement of the pertinent statutes, regulations, rules, orders and instructions governing the conduct of any person subject to the Code of Service Discipline.

That is what the book says, and that is the same book that could be used against a Pte who decided to take it upon themselves to 'sort out' a superior if they found themselves facing admin or disciplinary measures for their actions.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Sep 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow, 4 people with only a CD.  Was that picture taken in NDHQ?
> :stirpot:



The pointy end of the CF; ref their Command Badge.   ;D


----------



## Remius (30 Sep 2013)

The OP is from 33 Sigs.  He was out partying on sat night.

The only real concern and question is why he wasn't on Ex Wolf Force in Petawawa?!?!  

 ;D


----------



## peterpan (30 Sep 2013)

wow you guys are vicious...but I too have seen ppl wear tartan bowties at mess dinners. And for OP, in your DEU #3 you do not wear your head dress.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Sep 2013)

I can't imagine as a private having the tenacity to question anyone of potential higher rank about their dress and deportment. The possibility to have my curiosity sated by extra duties or running around the parade square with a drill round over my head was far to high.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Sep 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> but I too have seen ppl wear tartan bowties at mess dinners.



Some RCAF/Air Ops types wear the RCAF tartan bowtie vice black one.



> And for OP, in your DEU #3 2 you do not wear your head dress.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Sep 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> The OP is from 33 Sigs.  He was out partying on sat night.
> 
> The only real concern and question is why he wasn't on Ex Wolf Force in Petawawa?!?!
> 
> ;D



Let me think about that Saturday night  do I a) crawl around in the mud and cold in Pet? or b) party down pub crawling in the Market?
Hmmm guess the OP ain't as dim as some of you seem to imply.  8)


----------



## my72jeep (30 Sep 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Let me think about that Saturday night  do I a) crawl around in the mud and cold in Pet? or b) party down pub crawling in the Market?
> Hmmm guess the OP ain't as dim as some of you seem to imply.  8)


Mil points inbound for that one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Sep 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Let me think about that Saturday night  do I a) crawl around in the mud and cold in Pet? or b) party down pub crawling in the Market?
> Hmmm guess the OP ain't as dim as some of you seem to imply.  8)



I wonder if he sent a memo into his chain of command.


----------



## Sadukar09 (30 Sep 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Let me think about that Saturday night  do I a) crawl around in the mud and cold in Pet? or b) party down pub crawling in the Market?
> Hmmm guess the OP ain't as dim as some of you seem to imply.  8)



Strangely Range Control didn't turn up their storm generators the whole weekend.


----------



## Haggis (30 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I wonder if he sent a memo into his chain of command.



And that, in the Class A world, accomplishes what?  If he decided to crawl the Market "without his c of c approval" there's really nothing that can be done to him, aside from a disapproving stare, a finger wag and a note to file to remember this at summer tasking season.  So, when summer tasking season rolls around and he is last man standing around the Armoury when the inevitable "no fail" task comes in, he gets sent anyways and all is forgotten but the unit looks good.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Sep 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I can't imagine as a private having the tenacity to question anyone of potential higher rank about their dress and deportment. The possibility to have my curiosity sated by extra duties or running around the parade square with a drill round over my head was far to high.



Colin P, I'm less concerned about the Pte's desire to challenge dress and deportment which, notwithstanding what the A-DH-265 (new CFP265) says about rank-specifics of dress discipline enforcement, is not necessarily a bad thing.  If he knows what the regs are and fashions a way to challenge the faults in dress that he sees, good on him.

What I am concerned about is that the Pte deliberately chose to lie to the Sgt regarding being in the Forces to "see what would happen."

So, what happened?  

Well, it appears that the Sgt must have thought that he was now dealing with (in his eyes, because of what he assumed was someone telling him the truth, i.e. NOT in Forces) some civy asking all sorts of probing questions...and I'm not so sure I would pass much information, if any.



			
				officious said:
			
		

> ...What should I do in the future if confronted by blatant fakes?



Not lie about not being in the CAF, for starters...then you might garner some respect, if at least some civility.  

I have a feeling that if we had a video of what actually transpired -- some ground truth if you will -- that the OP would be a little less indignant about the conduct of the 'blatant fakes.'

The irony is, some could accuse the OP of being a civy poser!  :nod:

Food for thought...

Regards
G2G


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Sep 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> And that, in the Class A world, accomplishes what?  If he decided to crawl the Market "without his c of c approval" there's really nothing that can be done to him, aside from a disapproving stare, a finger wag and a note to file to remember this at summer tasking season.  So, when summer tasking season rolls around and he is last man standing around the Armoury when the inevitable "no fail" task comes in, he gets sent anyways and all is forgotten but the unit looks good.



I would suggest that it prompts young privates and corporals to embellish or outright lie to their chain of command about why they are not attending exercise when said members chain of command orders them to submit a memo as to why they are not attending a voluntary weekend ex as a class A reservist.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Sep 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I wonder if he sent a memo into his chain of command.



What for , asking them to be his wingman in case he gets lucky in some cougar bar? ;D


----------



## Haggis (30 Sep 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> What for , asking them to be his wingman in case he gets lucky in some cougar bar? ;D



One man's cougar is another man's kitten.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (1 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> What for , asking them to be his wingman in case he gets lucky in some cougar bar? ;D



Why would he need a wingman? He had his dogtags on in a bar, he could have had the pick of the lot!!!


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Why would he need a wingman? He had his dogtags on in a bar, he could have had the pick of the lot!!!



 :rofl:

Sadly I can think of some bars that would actually work in.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Sadly I can think of some bars that would actually work in.


More sadly, _we_ can see you knowing which ones.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> More sadly, _we_ can see you knowing which ones.



In my youth sadly yes :-[


----------



## my72jeep (1 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Sadly I can think of some bars that would actually work in.


Wasn't there one just out side the base gate, on the left?


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Wasn't there one just out side the base gate, on the left?



In every base in NATO


----------



## JesseWZ (1 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In every base in NATO



With the unfortunate exception of CFB Esquimalt due to the Tudor House burning down. 

Now, sailors must walk several blocks further to regale "young" lasses (and lads) of the dangers of the salt and swell. The one upside is the Carlton Club is apparently home to the Kraken, no longer does one have to take to the open water to find this hideous beast.


----------



## Jacky Tar (2 Oct 2013)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> With the unfortunate exception of CFB Esquimalt due to the Tudor House burning down.
> 
> Now, sailors must walk several blocks further to regale "young" lasses (and lads) of the dangers of the salt and swell. The one upside is the Carlton Club is apparently home to the Kraken, no longer does one have to take to the open water to find this hideous beast.



The other upside is that sailors do not run the risk of falling afoul of 3 PPCLI in the Cartoon Club, either


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Oct 2013)

Wow Jacky Tar, that's old school with the Work Point reference. :nod:


----------



## BernDawg (2 Oct 2013)

Jacky Tar said:
			
		

> The other upside is that sailors do not run the risk of falling afoul of 3 PPCLI in the Cartoon Club, either


Hey! I resemble that comment... ;-)


----------



## dimsum (3 Oct 2013)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> With the unfortunate exception of CFB Esquimalt due to the Tudor House burning down.
> 
> Now, sailors must walk several blocks further to regale "young" lasses (and lads) of the dangers of the salt and swell. The one upside is the Carlton Club is apparently home to the Kraken, no longer does one have to take to the open water to find this hideous beast.



I hold it as a point of pride that I have never set foot in the Carlie and have only been to the Tudor once.  Maybe twice.


----------



## Pusser (3 Oct 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I hold it as a point of pride that I have never set foot in the Carlie and have only been to the Tudor once.  Maybe twice.



That you can remember?  ;D

I have a similar point of pride in that I have never set a sober foot in the Palace!


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Oct 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I would suggest that it prompts young privates and corporals to embellish or outright lie to their chain of command about why they are not attending exercise when said members chain of command orders them to submit a memo as to why they are not attending a voluntary weekend ex as a class A reservist.



What's the reasoning for expecting anyone to justify in writing their desire not to participate in a voluntary exercise?  "Because I don't want to" would be my answer.


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Oct 2013)

peterpan said:
			
		

> wow you guys are vicious...but I too have seen ppl wear tartan bowties at mess dinners. And for OP, in your DEU #3 2 you do not wear your head dress.


FTFY


----------



## dimsum (3 Oct 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> That you can remember?  ;D
> 
> I have a similar point of pride in that I have never set a sober foot in the Palace!



Of course; the drunkenness is needed for the iron-clad alibi that "I swear I don't know how I got to the Palace"!   :nod:


----------



## peterpan (3 Oct 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Some RCAF/Air Ops types wear the RCAF tartan bowtie vice black one.



Oops....my bad, sorry. Just seeing if you were paying attention  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Oct 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> What's the reasoning for expecting anyone to justify in writing their desire not to participate in a voluntary exercise?



Various ranks who consider the reserves a full time career vice the part time volunteer organization that it is.  While I get that max attendance makes Ex's more fulfilling from a training stand point, since you have full platoons and companies, some people's lives don't revolve around their reserve service.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> What's the reasoning for expecting anyone to justify in writing their desire not to participate in a voluntary exercise?  "Because I don't want to" would be my answer.



I don't envy the challenge reserve leadership has in trying to tear troops away from their XBox's and parties in order to motivate them to come out for ex's (especially unpopular ones and not just show up for the fun stuff)

On the same note if someones legal commitment is 1X training period per-month can you punish them for meeting the bare minimum?

[topic might need a thread split to eep the OP on track?]


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Oct 2013)

No but you don't have to 'reward' them either.  They don't get the 2 I/C pos'n, they don't get recommended for Cl B stuff, etc.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Oct 2013)

I would think the issue has some variability based on the unit the member belongs to, and how often it goes to the field. We have one field ex per year. One opportunity for the hard sea trades to get the majority of their practical CRRs  (combat readiness requirements) accomplished. Encouraging maximum participation, even if it comes to asking folks to substantiate their absence, is a fundamental leadership activity in the reserves.

While it's well accepted that there's no legal grounds to compel a member to parade, one shouldn't turn a blind eye to those who skate the thin edge of NES (1 parade every 30 days), or never come out to taskings or training evolutions. I see nothing wrong with asking folks to examine their priorities - as long as there's no official backlash.

MODS: perhaps a merge with the parent topic thread?


----------



## fake penguin (3 Oct 2013)

A lot of talk on here seems to be about higher ups getting the troops to come out. Don't forget the less troops not only can you not have full platoons out, but the ones that come out do all the work. Say on a winter ex, pushing the toboggan is a lot easier with more men to share the load. Trust me it also helps to have the troops peers to but pressure on them to come out. You know what's worst than having an officer get upset with you in the reserves for missing an ex? Your peers giving you  the stink eye, and asking you why you weren't out on ex while they participated. I have never giving anyone grief for not coming out because that just not who I 'am, but I've seen it plenty.


----------



## FJAG (3 Oct 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Various ranks who consider the reserves a full time career vice the part time volunteer organization that it is.  While I get that max attendance makes Ex's more fulfilling from a training stand point, since you have full platoons and companies, some people's lives don't revolve around their reserve service.


The problem starts at the top where the attitude that reserve service is voluntary is deeply (and wrongfully) embedded.

As a start point both regular and reserve service is voluntary insofar that you need to volunteer to join and once in you have the right to a release (but under both statutory and administrative limitations)

Reservist can be compulsorily placed on "active service" or placed on "service" or "ordered to train" by the federal cabinet or under regulations made by the federal cabinet. See the NDA ss 31 and 33 for the actual wording. The legislative mechanism is there it is just very poorly used and or ignored entirely. See also NDA s 275 re call out for service in aid to the civil power.

There are regulations already in place. QR&O 9.04(2) allows a reservists to be ordered to train not exceeding 15 days Class B and 60 days Class B per year. QR&O 9.04(3) allows the Minister of Natl Def to call out reservists in an emergency and QR&O in part authorizes the MND to delegate this power to military authorities. 

In practice however these provisions are rarely used because of an ingrained attitude that only reservists who volunteer for such duties will ever be called upon.

The argument is frequently made that we do not have a enforcement mechanism because we can't charge people who don't show up when ordered because at the time they do not appear they are not subject to the code of service discipline. True enough but note that there is no such limitation on administrative consequences. 

More importantly there is actually a section in the NDA that addresses the issue. Under ss 294(1) and (2) of the NDA it is an offence punishable on summary conviction for a reservist who "without lawful excuse neglects or refuses to attend any parade or training at the place or hour appointed". The trouble with this section is that it is not part of the CSD and is only triable before a civilian summary conviction court. The fines are $50 for an officer and $25 for a NCM for every day missed. The law was changed in 1985 to double the fine and there is no reason why it can't be increased even more to give it some teeth.

The problem isn't so much a weak enforcement system as a weak leadership system that isn't prepared to use mandatory service or enforcement systems because: 1) they either do not realize that the systems are there (and I've personally met many of these types) or 2) who are aware of them but are convinced that using anything other than volunteerism will result in many reservists taking their release (I've met many of those as well)

As a result we have reached a _status quo_ where a large part of the forces, reg and res, see and treat reservists, quite incorrectly, as "pure volunteers". I feel the most sympathy for the hard working NCOs who can't motivate their troops to come out when the entire system has been twisted out of whack by how the chain of command misperceives the reservists roles and responsibilities.

 :cheers:


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Oct 2013)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (3 Oct 2013)

You must have a head the size of an elephants to somehow cram all the little known (yet surprisingly useful and relevant) information you regularly contribute to the forum FJAG. Your posts certainly stand out amongst the 'why won't the CF hire me' and 'my sgt major is a dick' threads on this site. Well done (and I mean that).

Question however, in your experience as a JAG, how often were those 'punishments' actually employed. Would criminal code offences be dealt with by CM or civvy court? Cancel that, re-read your post and found my answer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2013)

I agree with TTG, great post. Thanks.


You mentioned  under ss 294(1) and (2) of the NDA it is an offence punishable on summary conviction for a reservist who "without lawful excuse neglects or refuses to attend any parade or training at the place or hour appointed.

Is that just for emergencies or does that mean that if I am a reserve Sgt I can order my section of class A soldiers to attend a weekend brigade ex and if they don't have a lawful excuse as to why they are not attending, recommend they be charged?


----------



## Haggis (3 Oct 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You mentioned  under ss 294(1) and (2) of the NDA it is an offence punishable on summary conviction for a reservist who "without lawful excuse neglects or refuses to attend any parade or training at the place or hour appointed.
> 
> Is that just for emergencies or does that mean that if I am a reserve Sgt I can order my section of class A soldiers to attend a weekend brigade ex and if they don't have a lawful excuse as to why they are not attending, recommend they be charged?



In theory, yes.

In practise, as FJag pointed out, these offences are tried civilly.  Getting your local Crown to lay the charge is particularly difficult because the definition of "lawful excuse" is broad and the Judge's interpretation of the "lawful excuse" is quite probably subjective.  Secondly, in that the NES policy only requires a member to attend one parade during any 30 day period when a minimum of three parades have occurred leads the Crown to deduce that if a member paraded once in that period he has met the minimum administrative requirement for attendance and can be compelled to do no more unless under and Order in Council.


----------



## FJAG (3 Oct 2013)

TTG - I don't actually have actual knowledge of it ever being used although I seem to have a hazy recollection of standing beside a bar at a mess dinner with a beer in my hand and speaking to someone who was aware of one. I've done a search of CanLii which turned out negative but then CanLii doesn't keep many of the Magistrate/Provincial court cases. (This type of offence would be heard by the lowest level of criminal court in the province and generally reported case law concentrates on the superior and appeal court levels)

OZ - s 294 was specifically designed for ordinary run of the mill "parade or training" so long as there was a clear order that the individual was due to be at a specific place at a specific date time. Incidentally there is a whole hockey sock of offences triable by a civilian court starting at s. 286--makes for fun reading sometimes.

OZ and Haggis - To answer your question more fully please note that one needs the COs consent in writing for the prosecution to go ahead but otherwise one could. The prosecution would have to be conducted by a Federal Crown Prosecutor with the Department of Justice and not a Provincial Prosecutor. This is because the Fed Crown is responsible for all prosecutions of offences under Federal statutes (except the CCC). When I was DJA for Manitoba and later DAJAG for Prairie, I had Justice in Winnipeg prepared to do such prosecutions (contrary to popular opinion Fed Crowns like to do more cases as that justifies higher staffing levels) but could never get any of the units on board for giving it a shot. My view was that if one ran one or two test cases through one would get a higher attend rate. The COs on the other hand were of the view that once you started this type of process they or their staff would end up spending half their time in civvy court (and also the old "everyone will quit" argument).

Haggis - "lawful excuse" isn't that hard for a judge to determine. There are hundreds of offences that use the term "lawful excuse". It's what falls between offences that requires a mental element to do wrong (like murder), from ones that are absolute liability where no mental element is required and no excuse is available (such as speeding). In between the two extremes is an area called strict liability where even though you have done the act you are allowed to raise a lawful excuse or due diligence defence. The judge determines if your excuse is a good one or not.

Secondly, don't confuse the NES policies with QR&O 9.04. QR&O 9.04 permits a CO to order individuals to train up to the maximums set out (15/60: anything above that would in fact be voluntary). The NES policy merely sets out a time frame for the unit to start administrative action to release the individual. (Again in my days as DJA and DAJAG we had to deal with kit recovery issues and found that most units were pretty slack at enforcing or following NES procedures. (Don't get me wrong, I know those procedures are an administrative hardship on units and most units were doing as well as they could under the circumstances but basically the NES procedures were generally poorly followed.)

 :cheers:


----------



## Haggis (5 Oct 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> OZ and Haggis - To answer your question more fully please note that one needs the COs consent in writing for the prosecution to go ahead but otherwise one could. The prosecution would have to be conducted by a Federal Crown Prosecutor with the Department of Justice and not a Provincial Prosecutor. This is because the Fed Crown is responsible for all prosecutions of offences under Federal statutes (except the CCC). When I was DJA for Manitoba and later DAJAG for Prairie, I had Justice in Winnipeg prepared to do such prosecutions (contrary to popular opinion Fed Crowns like to do more cases as that justifies higher staffing levels) but could never get any of the units on board for giving it a shot. My view was that if one ran one or two test cases through one would get a higher attend rate. The COs on the other hand were of the view that once you started this type of process they or their staff would end up spending half their time in civvy court (and also the old "everyone will quit" argument).
> 
> Haggis - "lawful excuse" isn't that hard for a judge to determine. There are hundreds of offences that use the term "lawful excuse". It's what falls between offences that requires a mental element to do wrong (like murder), from ones that are absolute liability where no mental element is required and no excuse is available (such as speeding). In between the two extremes is an area called strict liability where even though you have done the act you are allowed to raise a lawful excuse or due diligence defence. The judge determines if your excuse is a good one or not.



When I was RSM of a Reserve unit three years ago  I had spoken with both a JAG and local Crown about laying charges under s 294.  Both seemed  inclined to burn incense and sacrifice an animal to ward off this CWO rather than discuss a possible prosecution.  Secondly, the Crown believed that there was no reasonable prospect of conviction due to the lack of basic understanding of the requirements of "militia service" by local judges.
Thankfully there is more than one way to skin a cat and I was able to deal with that problem individual by other means.


----------



## FJAG (5 Oct 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Secondly, the Crown believed that there was no reasonable prospect of conviction due to the lack of basic understanding of the requirements of "militia service" by local judges.



Judges deal with issues infinitely more complex than this all the time. Think of a medical malpractice suit; a technical patent suit; hell, figuring out who is the best parent to look after the kids in a divorce is harder than this issue.

Neither "militia service" nor "law" is rocket science. The proof is simple: evidence that the individual is a member of the reserve force; evidence that an order was given to him to be at x place at y time; and evidence he wasn't there. (Drum role - Ta Da) unless he brings convincing evidence of a "lawful excuse" you get a conviction. My guess is the guy would probably plead guilty anyway because who wants to hire a lawyer at a couple of hundred bucks an hour to fight a $25 fine.

Sounds to me like you were given a mealy-mouthed piece of legal jargon to convince you to go away. Disappointing you didn't get the support you should have.  :clubinhand:

:cheers:


----------



## Haggis (9 Oct 2013)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like you were given a mealy-mouthed piece of legal jargon to convince you to go away. Disappointing you didn't get the support you should have.



That _NEVER_ happens!  

The good thing about lawyers is that they give advice, not direction.   In the end, I looked also at the cost benefit of prosecuting this via s 294 in time, effort and Class A pay for all involved.  It would've been an expensive way to gain a conviction worth a $75 fine.

Like I stated earlier, there was more than one way to deal with this individual and my desired end state was achieved.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Oct 2013)

But it's not the $75 fine that we'd be looking for it's the "encouragement" to the other soldiers that we as the military would benefit from.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2013)

Let's get back on topic folks.

---Staff---


----------



## Gramps (22 Oct 2013)

Two Walt stories and a question here. Both of these stories were told to me directly from the very imaginative Walts who had "been there" on two separate occasions.

Here is one from a couple of years ago while walking through a cargo terminal that was undergoing some construction. During the construction, there was a requirement to have a Commissionaire to keep watch of the building. One of the troops gestured me to come over and meet a real hardcore vet. Once I made my way over, I was introduced to this Commissionaire who was standing there proud as a peacock due to the attention he was receiving. One of my subordinates who was genuinely impressed by this guy was nudging him and encouraging him to tell me the story of his Bullet. Out of his shirt he pulled a 5.56mm bullet (in pristine condition) on an ID disc chain and told me that while he was in the infantry and deployed to the Middle East (to an undisclosed location none the less) many years ago he and his team came under fire by "the enemy". This bullet allegedly struck his body armour and was stopped by his ballistic plates. 

A number of questions came to mind after his ridiculous claims. Why was he shot with a standard NATO 5.56mm round, were his own people turning on him? What make of rifle that fires 5.56mm is smooth bore (no land or groove markings at all on the bullet)? How does a bullet strike a ballistic plate and remain in pristine condition? And what novelty store did that trinket come from? I couldn't even let him finish his story before I just walked away. I later explained to the overly impressed Private all of the inconsistencies in the story and the complete improbability that this guy had ever served in the Infantry let alone overseas.

Story two was around the same timeframe as the first one but involved a different Commissionaire who worked along side the one from the first story. His was told after a few drinks at a social outing. Once this guy became tipsy enough, he started telling this story that was all over the place. First he was trying to get into the CF but had some medical issues that were slowing the process down, then in the same sentence he started on about being a paratrooper. Lacking some popcorn, I grabbed a beer from the cooler and sat down for some entertainment. I asked him why he would be getting in as a recruit if he had already served as a paratrooper? The answer was simple, he was a paratrooper and sniper who had been tasked on Black Ops somewhere overseas where he had over 200 confirmed kills. He was so effective and so secret that the military destroyed any record of him serving which is why he had to start off as a basic recruit. 

As he spoke about his hundreds of jumps (and some combat jumps too), countries he deployed to and hundreds of people he killed (the number of which increased every time he mentioned it), I asked him about his medals. Surely a soldier of this stature who had been deployed on countless operations and seen so much combat would at least have one or two medals. Well, he had something like 8 medals awarded to him, some directly from Stephen Harper in a secret medals parade in the PMs office. These medals were mostly for bravery and heroics of course and he threw them into the river as a show of disgust and to protest his treatment. Once his records were destroyed and any trace of him serving in the Infantry were erased he became bitter and angry because he now wouldn't qualify for any Veteran benefits or pension from wounds. Of course he still gets asked to go on more Black Ops but not as a soldier, more as a mercenary now. 

I now have a general question for the members here. I have since been posted to a different unit and ran across another Commissionaire who claims to have been part of the SAS in England. He told me that he had started as a radio operator who was attached to or worked with the Green Jackets and worked in a Command Post in Northern Ireland with a joint unit made up of the Police, the SAS and Green Jackets. Once he completed this secret deployment he was selected for SAS training and deployed around the world killing bad guys and helping the weak. While he was talking, my BS meter damn near exploded. My question is, where have I heard this story before? Does anyone here know where this tale comes from? There is a similar one on the ANZMI site but I am positive this was used somewhere else too. I am certain that there are parts of this tale in a book or movie but I cant remember which one.

Edit: Missing detail added.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Oct 2013)

Some very active imaginations at work, I fear.

One obvious clanger is that the GG awards the medals, not the PM. SOFCOM awards are announced without names and citations.


----------



## Lightguns (22 Oct 2013)

The SAS story is fairly generic because the only place in the minds of non-SAS that regular army and SAS would meet and possibly work together would be the Troubles.  That being said, the only SAS they would meet would be a Liaison in an HQ.  From what I have read of SAS ops (and there is still damn little out there) the only army-SAS meetings were accidental as the SAS operated snatch, sniper and deep recce ops.


----------



## x_para76 (22 Oct 2013)

RGJ's and the SAS? Sounds like this fella read a copy of Andy McNab's book "Immediate Action" and fabricated himself a military career. Where did you meet this fella? I only ask because I've heard that there's a Commissionaire in London that claims to be ex SAS.


----------



## Gramps (23 Oct 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> RGJ's and the SAS? Sounds like this fella read a copy of Andy McNab's book "Immediate Action" and fabricated himself a military career. Where did you meet this fella? I only ask because I've heard that there's a Commissionaire in London that claims to be ex SAS.


This one was in Toronto during the blackout/flooding this past summer.


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Oct 2013)

I have always wanted to meet a walt, the experience would be entertaining...for me that is.


----------



## Lightguns (23 Oct 2013)

Troll commissionaires working in non-governmental buildings, you will find a walt.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Oct 2013)

Just pull the "excellent we are in need of your services to defuse a bomb/kill a terrorist, right now" line


----------



## x_para76 (27 Oct 2013)

I must be lucky then cause I've met guys walting as Navy Seals and as members of my own regiment... Always good for a few laughs.


----------



## X Royal (28 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Troll commissionaires working in non-governmental buildings, you will find a walt.


That brush is covering a fairly wide swath.
I've seen more cases of young privates greatly exaggerating their experiences in attempts to impress young ladies in the local bars.


----------



## Lightguns (28 Oct 2013)

Yeah, OK, that is a right of passage for young privates.  Heck, TOP GUN was all the rage, I was a fighter pilot instead of a Infantry Corporal.  It worked and I make no apologies for the WALTing because the ladies were so fine.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Oct 2013)

Looking for Walts you say?  Keep an eye on this:

http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2013/10/rememberance-day-show-us-your-medals.html

I suspect we'll see/hear some interesting things.


----------



## The_Falcon (30 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Yeah, OK, that is a right of passage for young privates.  Heck, TOP GUN was all the rage, I was a fighter pilot instead of a Infantry Corporal.  It worked and I make no apologies for the WALTing because the ladies were so fine.



Yeah i get that.  I have wondered if you Walt civilian roles.  Saying I am a mercenary is so much easier than explaining what I actually do, which usually gives me blank stares.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Oct 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Yeah i get that.  I have wondered if you Walt civilian roles.  Saying I am a mercenary is so much easier than explaining what I actually do, which usually gives me blank stares.



Did not have to. Back then we had an ex BSAP (Rhodesian police), a Sealous Scout and a Grey's Scout on our TQ3. So we hung around with real merc's!


----------



## Danjanou (30 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Did not have to. Back then we had an ex BSAP (Rhodesian police), a Sealous Scout and a Grey's Scout on our TQ3. So we hung around with real merc's!



Not really. All members of the Rhodesian Security forces (Army, BSAP, Guardforce, INTAF, RhAF etc.) wheter born in Rhodesia, citizens, immigrants, or foreign volunteers served under the same terms of service. ( rates of pay etc.) There were no mercenaries in the RSF.

Also it's spelled Selous Scouts


----------



## Lightguns (30 Oct 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Looking for Walts you say?  Keep an eye on this:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2013/10/rememberance-day-show-us-your-medals.html
> 
> I suspect we'll see/hear some interesting things.




Anyone know what those two Non Canadian listed under Dave Buck are?


----------



## Lightguns (30 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Not really. All members of the Rhodesian Security forces (Army, BSAP, Guardforce, INTAF, RhAF etc.) wheter born in Rhodesia, citizens, immigrants, or foreign volunteers served under the same terms of service. ( rates of pay etc.) There were no mercenaries in the RSF.
> 
> Also it's spelled Selous Scouts



Correct except all non Rhodseians in the RSF were not granted the legal protections that the locals got and many had to sneak out of the country after majority rule or face jail. So in the end they were treated like mercs.  You are correct on the spelling but IPhone does not agree with it. It is very hard doing this on a small screen!


----------



## eliminator (30 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone know what those two Non Canadian listed under Dave Buck are?



http://medals.nzdf.mil.nz/nzdsm/index.html

http://medals.nzdf.mil.nz/category/e/e2.html

Both NZLD awards.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Oct 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> There were no mercenaries in the RSF.


I don't know about that; according to my dictionary* one of the definitions of a mercenary is, " _a soldier serving for pay in a foreign army."_ So, by that definition, if you were a Canadian serving in the RSF then you were a mercenary, and from anecdotal evidence that's how the Canadian government also viewed it.

* Gage Canadian Dictionary.


----------



## Danjanou (30 Oct 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> " _a soldier serving for pay in a foreign army."_



I take you never saw the pay scales for the RSF then." ;D


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

Whatever the case I always look forward to Remembrance Day to see the Waltery in full effects. There's usually one or two good instances.


----------



## Conz (2 Nov 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Whatever the case I always look forward to Remembrance Day to see the Waltery in full effects. There's usually one or two good instances.



Oh dear God...!


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

It doesn't seem to be as prominent here as we have laws that prevent it but in the U.K they don't and there are always some ridiculous instances of Waltery. There's a website called "the Walter Mitty hunters club" and there are some real crazy Walts out there.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Nov 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> It doesn't seem to be as prominent here as we have laws that prevent it but in the U.K they don't and there are always some ridiculous instances of Waltery.



I doubt that the people that impersonate soldier are even aware that Canada has laws that make it illegal and if they were aware I doubt they would care. After all when was the last time you heard of someone being charged under those laws?


----------



## x_para76 (2 Nov 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I doubt that the people that impersonate soldier are even aware that Canada has laws that make it illegal and if they were aware I doubt they would care. After all when was the last time you heard of someone being charged under those laws?



That's a fair comment but when there's absolutely no potential for legal ramifications then the Waltery is completely out of control. You get guys claiming that they're ex SAS, ex PF, and Falklands vets and all kinds of other B.S!


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Nov 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I doubt that the people that impersonate soldier are even aware that Canada has laws that make it illegal and if they were aware I doubt they would care. After all when was the last time you heard of someone being charged under those laws?



If you go back a few pages in this thread you will see it has occurred more than once.


----------



## x_para76 (4 Nov 2013)

Thanks god we have laws to prevent B.S like this from happening!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Nov 2013)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Whatever the case I always look forward to Remembrance Day to see the Waltery in full effects. There's usually one or two good instances.



To tell the truth I've never really paid attention to the number/types of medals people are wearing during Remembrance Day parades. May be next Monday I'll be paying more attention.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Nov 2013)

The season is upon us, saw my first walt in awhile striding up Burrard St wearing something like a light green Mess jacket, with insigna on it and beret with a capbadge. Was to far to see the badges and I seem to recall Sergent stripes on the arms.


----------



## Lightguns (6 Nov 2013)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Looking for Walts you say?  Keep an eye on this:
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/newsblogs/yourcommunity/2013/10/rememberance-day-show-us-your-medals.html
> 
> I suspect we'll see/hear some interesting things.



Been quite honest so far.  The only problem seems to be the awards lawyers making comments about which they know nothing in the comments section.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Dec 2013)

See attached link
British Tory Politician who brags about his service as an Army Colonel and MI5 operative. Even wears a uniform to special events.
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/tory-politician-who-bragged-being-2880689
Tory politician who bragged about being army colonel and a member of MI5 is exposed as a fantasist who lives with his aunt

4 Dec 2013 00:01
ROBERT Kerr-Ardis also claimed to be an Earl and Baron but his web of lies was uncovered after colleagues become suspicious at a posh party dinner last month.


The serial fantasist was an election candidate last yearThe serial fantasist was an election candidate last year
David Johnstone Photography
A TORY politician who boasted of being an army colonel, an earl, a viscount, a baron and a member of MI5 has been exposed as a fantasist who lives with his aunt in a high-rise council flat.

Robert Kerr-Ardis was deputy chairman of Falkirk Conservative and Unionist Association and an election candidate until colleagues rumbled his web of deceit.

Suspicions were raised about the 28-year-old – also known as the Rt Hon Robert Edward Kerr-Ardis, the Earl Ardis, Viscount Wexford and Baron Elmbridge – at a posh Tory dinner in Edinburgh last month.

Ardis turned up in ill-fitting military mess dress with campaign medals, posing as an Irish Guards colonel.

It’s understood that when quizzed by guests, including former leader of the Lords Lord Strathclyde, he moved on quickly or changed the subject.

Ardis’s Facebook profile picture shows him at a war memorial in an Irish Guards tie, beret and blazer.

But when fellow Tories asked why his Army career was not recorded on Google, he said he was under special protection from his time in Ireland.

And a party source revealed that when constituency bosses confronted him, he allegedly said: “Shut up. You’re blowing my cover. I’m MI5.”

Ardis has now been kicked out of the party by red-faced bosses. And when the Record checked his credentials, they fell apart.

A senior Ministry of Defence source told us: “There has never been an Irish Guards officer called Ardis. He’s far too young to do the things he’s claimed.

“There aren’t many Guards colonels. It’s a pretty small club, so he was never going to get away with it.”

Colonel Tim Purdon OBE, the Irish Guards Adjutant, added: “He’s definitely not one of ours. You have to feel sorry for characters like this who make things up. I hope he hasn’t conned many people in Scotland.”

Experts also dismissed Ardis’s claims to be an aristocrat. David White at the College of Arms in London said: “There has never been a title of Elmbridge, nor has a family of that name held a peerage.”

It’s understood Ardis joined the local party in Falkirk in 2008. He contested Falkirk North in last year’s council elections but got only 346 first preference votes.

However, he remained a major presence in the local party, and was appointed their deputy chairman earlier this year. Chairwoman Lynn Munro asked Ardis to head the local European election campaign, and he helped man a Tory Better Together tent at the Edinburgh Mela festival.

In a CV Ardis sent to a non-profit organisation, he said he was a former “field officer at HM Armed Forces” who served in north Africa, Belize, Bosnia, Kosovo and Chechnya.

He also claimed to have advised the Foreign Office and MoD.

It’s understood Ardis lives with his elderly aunt, Irene, in a Falkirk high rise. She told us she hadn’t seen him for a couple of days and knew nothing about his fantasies, and he failed to respond to messages on his phone.


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2013)

Get ready for a whole new batch of Walts after Dec 23rd.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0359950/


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2014)

Back home here in Canada ....


> David Jeffrey Dodd says he is suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder, haunted by the scenes of his overseas experiences when his Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry platoon was bombed and a female soldier died in his arms.
> 
> "She was an incredible soldier. I lost 4 good soldiers and she was one!" Dodd posted on the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI) Association Facebook page Sunday.
> 
> ...


More in the _Peterborough Examiner_ here







> Royal Canadian Legion Branch 52 Color Sgt. David Dodd salutes during the playing of the Last Post at the Remembrance Day Service on Nov. 11, 2012 at the Peterborough Cenotaph in Confederation Square. Other soldiers are questioning the stories he has told about serving with Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry and why he is wearing medals without having served in duty. Branch 52 is conducting an investigation. Clifford Skarstedt/Peterborough Examiner/QMI Agency file photo


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jan 2014)

There's a guy I helped out this fall that hasn't made news yet.. I think he's skulked away. VETS Canada pointed me in his direction and I spent the better part of an evening meeting with him in the hospital then taking him to one of the emergency care clinics in Calgary to get his "much needed" drugs so he could sleep.  I dropped him off at a "cousin's" house in Airdire, where he carried on North to Red Deer and apparently stole from a family that helped him there.  Classy guy.

Name was Luke Gerhart.  I think there was something about him on the PPCLI facebook group.  He was selling himself as an ex CSOR/JTF2 guy.. worst thing was, someone vouched for him.. . a quick check in the records has him as BMQ qualified.. and that's all.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jan 2014)

The best thing we can do is "out" these people on social media with due diligance. No mention of violence or anything like that.

The public has a right to know who their veterans are.

They also have a right to know who the Walts are.


----------



## 57Chevy (21 Jan 2014)

Other than all the affiliated members and such,
the Legion should consider verifying their members service records
in the application process.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jan 2014)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Other than all the affiliated members and such,
> the Legion should consider verifying their members service records
> in the application process.



VETS Canada rep suggests they checked his S/N and confirmed he "served". The problem with this Luke guy is that he ONLY did BMQ.  Then released.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Jan 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Back home here in Canada ....More in the _Peterborough Examiner_ here




The fatal flaw in his waltery?


His hair is too short for a patricia.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jan 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> The fatal flaw in his waltery?
> 
> 
> His hair is too short for a patricia.



LOL


Couldn't be a Strat for the same reason; although he does seem to be a bit portly.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2014)

All right I got the QM open.....pitch forks are ready but....

make sure you clean all the blood off before you turn them in, not like last time.


 ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jan 2014)

People ask why don't  members with PTSD come forward and get help.

Cowards and charlatans like David Dodd are why. 

I wonder how many ill CF members would come forward and get help if people like David Dodd stopped making a mockery of their aliment.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Jan 2014)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Other than all the affiliated members and such,
> the Legion should consider verifying their members service records
> in the application process.



They do and because he did serve,  the article lists 6 months Reg Vol Release after 10 days PPCLI Battle school 1999, and then Res in 2002 unknow years, he passed the smell test.  Mind some Branches etc are more diligent han others dependingon who is doing the screening. 

However he somewhat "embelished" his service it seems. Obviously he never read the "Walting with Confidence Guide" over on ARRSE
http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walting_With_Confidence or the poor dear would not be in this situation.

BTW his RCL Zone or District Sgt @ Arms should be jacking him up to. He's improperly dressed as per Legion Dress regs.  8)


----------



## CombatDoc (22 Jan 2014)

Speaking of Walts, has anybody seen the recent release of the movie "The Secret Life of Walter Mitty"?


----------



## Jungle (23 Jan 2014)

Recent info on the subject:

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/01/22/soldier-who-lied-about-service-record-says-hes-sorry-hands-back-medals



> Paul Hale, the southwest Ontario branch president of the PPCLI Association, said he met with Dodd in Peterborough on Wednesday.
> 
> “He’s apologized. He explained that he made a very bad decision, used poor judgment, regrets very much what he did, and he returned the medals and the (Princess Patricia's) head badge,” Hale said. “He’s very sorry for his actions. He did promise that he will never wear medals he’s not entitled to again.”
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2014)

Looks like we will have a Canadian version of Stolen Valor and ARRSE:

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

LINK



> Website will expose military imposters
> 
> 
> By Galen Eagle	,Peterborough Examiner
> ...



More on LINK


----------



## Remius (28 Jan 2014)

It's good to see that that the Interweb can be a force for good sometimes.

Hope it works out.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

I hope it's more like ARRSE than Stolen Valor.    ;D


....but being Canadian, we'll likely expose the posers.....then apologize for causing them embarrassment.   :facepalm:


At least it's not government-run, otherwise we'd offer them money for their embarrassment as well.


----------



## Pusser (28 Jan 2014)

Crantor said:
			
		

> It's good to see that that the Interweb can be a force for good sometimes.
> 
> Hope it works out.



It can also be a witch hunt if folks are not careful.  We'll have to see how this works out...


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> It can also be a witch hunt if folks are not careful.  We'll have to see how this works out...



Easiest way not to get swept up in a witch hunt is to not practice witchcraft, no?


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jan 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Easiest way not to get swept up in a witch hunt is to not practice witchcraft, no?



 :nod:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jan 2014)

Of course you don't need to practice witchcraft, you just need to be accused of it.....


----------



## Loachman (28 Jan 2014)

... And weigh the same as a duck.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2014)

as long as no large wooden badgers are present.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jan 2014)

Just don't turn people into newts and you'll be fine  :nod:

MM


----------



## Cansky (28 Jan 2014)

hey MM our favorite former 1 Fd Amb pers is back on facebook again.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (28 Jan 2014)

Hey I was wondering if anyone on here knows a fella named Clint Hardman.

Says he is 46 and a former medic.

http://www.calgarysun.com/2014/01/07/police-on-the-hunt-for-cowardly-duo-after-wheelchair-bound-calgary-man-mugged-for-his-rent-money



> Hardman, a former army medic,









I have been following his story in Calgary and there are allegations he is a fraud.


Thoughts?


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> as long as no large wooden badgers are present.



...or little bits of gravy...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jan 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> ... And weigh the same as a duck.



but can bridges not also be made of stone?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

We've got another poser......




If you are a member of CAV in Kingston, you'll recognize him.

Part of a circulating email from Dave Banks, President of the Kingston Branch PPCLI Association


> In short, Mr Carl Dale, a resident of Kingston and previously of Brighton (AKA "Capt Diablo") has for the last three to five years been impersonating an officer in the Canadian Army.  He has falsely represented himself to join both the Canadian Army Veterans and the Canadian Veterans Freedom Riders motorcycle clubs: there may be others.
> 
> .....several people who know him have assured me that *he has never served a day in his life*.
> 
> While I don't know the entire story, it appears that several years ago Mr Dale began appearing in public wearing the service dress (DEU) uniform of a PPCLI Captain complete with parachute wings and a huge array of medals. He apparently also claims to have served in the Airborne and to have been a sniper. [Isn't everyone?  Why are posers _never_ unobtrusive RMS Clerks?]





I had to include this other pic, supposedly from his recent wedding to some Mexican woman.  
The uniform and beret are _awesome_.   ;D





I'm not sure which is better, the ribbons completely out of sequence and placed above and _on_ the pocket (because he has so many), the medal on his right pocket, or the 2 CMBG patch_ below_ his right pocket.   :facepalm:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2014)

Got a bigger version of that pic?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

I enlarged it on the picture storage site, but for some reason it won't display here.   :dunno:


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> hey MM our favorite former 1 Fd Amb pers is back on facebook again.



You'll have to be more specific Kirsten, there were so many.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Jan 2014)

That guy should get dirty old man of the year award with that picture, poor girl!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> We've got another poser......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :rofl:


----------



## Lightguns (28 Jan 2014)

I am on my iPhone but his collar dogs are backward.


----------



## MARS (28 Jan 2014)

what is that above his wings?  looks sort of like a US Army CIB...


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

MARS said:
			
		

> what is that above his wings?  looks sort of like a US Army CIB...


Not "sort of".....it is.   :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2014)

How does a guy so public, get away with this shit. Especially in Kingston of all places. How has no one called this guy out or called the cops yet?


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

I gather from the email chain from Dave Banks, that the MPs were notified at one point but they said "it's not our problem."

Not to get into a CAV-bashing discussion, but there seems to be a recurring streak of Walter Mitty within the organization; I don't think anyone wanted to dig too deeply.

Finally, if you're going BS, go big.

   :dunno:


ps - and for the record, I was _never_ a sniper.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2014)

My BS alarm is sounding off to the point of being deafening.

Some commentary from Calgarians:

http://forum.calgarypuck.com/showthread.php?s=54e7572c2b1aebcc5ea6dd09aeb711ec&t=133728


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> How does a guy so public, get away with this shit. Especially in Kingston of all places. How has no one called this guy out or called the cops yet?



PPCLI... out of proper dress... hitting on women half his age...


That all checks out.


EDIT: Although, in hindsight, the lack of Oakleys should have been a give away.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> hey MM our favorite former 1 Fd Amb pers is back on facebook again.



Is he still saying he's a doctor/PA/war Hero/never a rapist dolt?

Edit to add: Mike - I think this dolt was jailed before your arrival in Calgary...if he's up to his antics again, I think I'll rat him out to StolenValour.ca, as I told him I would. 

MM


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

Why would he claim to be a Medic, when he could tell people he's Howie Mandel?    op:


----------



## William Webb Ellis (28 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My BS alarm is sounding off to the point of being deafening.
> 
> Some commentary from Calgarians:
> 
> http://forum.calgarypuck.com/showthread.php?s=54e7572c2b1aebcc5ea6dd09aeb711ec&t=133728



Yeah I saw that, I live in Calgary


----------



## MARS (28 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Why would he claim to be a Medic, when he could tell people he's Howie Mandel?    op:


Because he is _already_ an actor.  Jeez...havent you ever seen "Universal Ninjas"??  ;D

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2274124/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_1/

His full bio here:

http://www.gonehard.com/html/clint_.html

but I gather he has been sidelined a bit recently by this:

http://www.dreamforrecovery.com
.
.
.
.
.
sounds fishy....


Edited to include the post i was responding to...and spelling


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2014)

Signs his heart trouble donation page as:

Reverend Dr CH

Yup. Nothing fishy there.


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I gather from the email chain from Dave Banks, that the MPs were notified at one point but they said "it's not our problem."



Not to beat a dead horse, but they would be right. In order for us to be acting within our jurisdiction or our "status" as peace officers to be triggered, the man in question has to be subject to the Code of Service Discipline, or on or in relation to DND property (ground, vehicles, ships, etc)

Essentially, there has to be a clear military nexus and simple wearing of CF DEU/impersonation does not normally make it nexus material. AJAG may have further comments on that topic, but we have had a few calls for service similar and ended up handing it over to the locals. Nothing stopping us from providing info about service (whether they were legit) but otherwise if it wasn't on our jurisdiction we were not the ones laying the charge.

Did anyone try the police force where these offenses are occurring?


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Is he still saying he's a doctor/PA/war Hero/never a rapist dolt?
> 
> Edit to add: Mike - I think this dolt was jailed before your arrival in Calgary...if he's up to his antics again, I think I'll rat him out to StolenValour.ca, as I told him I would.
> 
> MM



I found the "served four years as a medic and sniper" part of his bio particularly entertaining.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (28 Jan 2014)

He may be qualified as an underwater, knife fighting instructor and a ninja, space shuttle door gunner. He could also be the dude who shot UBL in the face however, I would bet my next pension cheque that he ain't no medic / sniper...


----------



## x_para76 (28 Jan 2014)

I don't know if anyone here is on Facebook but for those that are you should check out the Walter Mitty Hunters Club. If you wanna see some really first class Walting it's worth a peek. Unfortunately in the U.K there is no law against this practice and thus zero deterrent. This organization outs these knot heads who try to profit from their fictitious military backgrounds. They have a Walter Mitty of the year award too which is always quite good for a laugh. 

Here are a couple of real beauties for your amusement!


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I found the "served four years as a medic and sniper" part of his bio particularly entertaining.



Job security.


----------



## Cansky (28 Jan 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thieves-preying-on-the-handicapped/204751683051210


And here he is a sniper army medic in only 4 years.  As a medic I don't remember ever hearing of him.  Medicine Man have you heard of him?


----------



## Cansky (28 Jan 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You'll have to be more specific Kirsten, there were so many.



https://www.facebook.com/scott.lepage.104?ref=ts&fref=ts

No reference to the PA but MO endo in the cf yeah right.  Oh and for a laugh read the about him bio.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/scott.lepage.104?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> No reference to the PA but MO endo in the cf yeah right.  Oh and for a laugh read the about him bio.



Deep... very deep...


----------



## mikeninercharlie (28 Jan 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/scott.lepage.104?ref=ts&fref=ts   

I had no idea that a Canadian medic was awarded the Kuwaiti Medal of Honour, for if I had, the details would have been held up as an inspirational example to young medical soldiers undergoing trades training. 35 years in the medical branch including 3 years as the CF Health Services Group CWO, and I'm embarrassed to to say that I didn't seek this fellow GW1 hero out, and thank him for his significant contributions to military medicine. I guarantee that I would have done so, if his story was true.... Lying sack of crap!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Jan 2014)

Ok I will set the record straight on this one.

The guys name is Mr. Carl Dale and from the info I received this guy has been fairly active over the past 3-5 years and has been in contact with various veterans organizations during that timeframe. 

He claims that he is a PPCLI Captain and that he spent time in the airborne and is a sniper with numerous decorations and medals.  He has done numerous wierd things like write a letter instructing a Colonel from the USMC to ensure that his friends and family would be able to enter Trenton AFB for his repatriation, if he were to be killed in Afghanistan (He falsely claimed to be going off on a mission to Afghanistan and had a going away party thrown for him by some friends).

The letter which I have read appears to be gibberish which leads people to believe that Mr. Dale may not be all there upstairs.  His signature block he uses says "Captsin of the Regiments"  :

From my understanding, Mr. Dale has been called and confronted by the PPCLI association and he was non-committal to any questions and said he was super busy ebcause he had just married a Mexican woman and was moving to Mexico.  

It is is true, the MP Det was informed but had no desire to get involved and their is a rumour that Mr. Dale has been previously charged for impersonating a police officer.  

From my understanding some people are going to arrange a meeting with him to try and nicely get him to turnover all the medals and uniforms, failing that police may potentially be involved.  I am also of the understanding that the media already has this story and may very well break it.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/scott.lepage.104?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> No reference to the PA but MO endo in the cf yeah right.  Oh and for a laugh read the about him bio.



So if I understand him correctly, he served in the Air Force as a Medical Officer in Endocrinology, and rose to the dizzy heights of Lt after sixteen years service (a promotion total of -1). His "service" record defies belief, to put it mildly.

Sadly after reading his bio, I realize that I have a monumental black hole in my memory. I somehow missed the whole moving of 1CFH to Calgary and its subsequent amalgamation with the PPCLI. I must get  myself to my physician post haste to see if these gaps can be reconstructed.


----------



## Cansky (28 Jan 2014)

Mike prior to this he was trying to pass himself off as a PA LT working at Uof A when called on it that piece suddenly disappeared..  Best part he was kicked out of the service in the early 90's as far as I have been told.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jan 2014)

Jeebus, I hope that Stolen Valour site gets up and running soon. These guys are coming out of the woodwork like cockroaches after dark.


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Thieves-preying-on-the-handicapped/204751683051210
> 
> 
> And here he is a sniper army medic in only 4 years.  As a medic I don't remember ever hearing of him.  Medicine Man have you heard of him?



LMFAO.  He's older in his "Recruit" pic than he is in some of his other obviously photo-shopped DEU pics.  Fack; he's got pics posted of him from the bottom of his page up:

-  as a "recruit" in RCAF DEU;
-  as a "recruit" in Cdn Army DEU;
-  as a rotorhead in American desert fatigues;
-  in OG107 combats with peter pan hat;
-  in RCAF DEU again, but with wedge and air ops cap badge ***note the pic background;
       ( he's looking decades younger than he did in his "recruit" RCAF pic);
-  back to OG107 combats with Cdn Army beret and a recruit cornflake;
-  to a US Air Force ID card pic obviously photoshopped and using the same pic as noted above *** see pic background;
-  to a pic of real soldiers doing real things in Afghanistan;
-  to a pic of him with RCN high-collared whites in the background (avec red wings, CD and Cyprus ribbons); and
-  to an OG107 pic again.

Fire this ultra-poseur in to _stolenvalor_ in the states too.

A complete and utter fuktard.


He's got more bling than Journeyman FFS.   :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Jeebus, I hope that Stolen Valour site gets up and running soon. These guys are coming out of the woodwork like cockroaches after dark.



Yup!   Still under construction; but then again, it was only announced yesterday.

http://stolenvalour.ca/


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LMFAO.  He's older in his "Recruit" pic than he is in some of his other obviously photo-shopped DEU pics.  Fack; he's got pics posted of him from the bottom of his page up:
> 
> -  as a "recruit" in RCAF DEU;
> -  as a "recruit" in Cdn Army DEU;
> ...



Vern, you linked to the wrong facebook scammer.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jan 2014)

He may have more medals than Journeyman, but I bet you he doesn't have a couple of Chinooks and a dedicated line of ISR... :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> He's got more bling than Journeyman FFS.





			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> He may have more medals than Journeyman, but I bet you he doesn't have a couple of Chinooks and a dedicated line of ISR... :nod:


Come on you two, it's not always about me     :-[



/being _seen_ to be humble   ;D


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> /being _seen_ to be humble   ;D



If anyone (besides me) has a pic of you in Mess Kit, I am quite certain they were thinking "poser" when taking it and yours will one of the first cases we see posted on http://stolenvalour.ca, I'll back you up.   >


----------



## armyvern (28 Jan 2014)

Whew ... I just finished reading through that Calgary poser link way down the page --- a Reverend too eh??!!  

I bet you_ he's _met the Pope and is probably the one responsible for that pregnant nun from last week's news.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If anyone (besides me) has a pic of you in Mess Kit......


Actually, I have a pic of me standing beside that Good2Golf guy in our Mess Kits, with both of us looking quite stunning...in our own way.    :bowing:

(But I'll keep your backing in mind, should the _Stolen Valour_ people have questions beyond my MPRR   ;D )



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> --- a Reverend too eh??!!


Not being a FB type, I can't see most of his klag. But based on the earlier post by recceguy, a store-bought Ordination just screams 'scammer.'  Then looking through some academic links and references I couldn't find even a hint of him being a "Doctor" in any field, or any dissertation/publications in his name, so I'm guessing also store-bought (or complete BS)


----------



## devil39 (28 Jan 2014)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If anyone (besides me) has a pic of you in Mess Kit, I am quite certain they were thinking "poser" when taking it and yours will one of the first cases we see posted on http://stolenvalour.ca, I'll back you up.   >



Don't make me dig mine out......


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2014)

Oh man, such a small community -- so many witnesses.......   :-[


Bearing in mind, devil39, I also have pictures....somewhere.......dammit   :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Oh man, such a small community -- so many witnesses.......   :-[
> 
> 
> Bearing in mind, devil39, I also have pictures....somewhere.......dammit   :nod:



Not a real threat... you'd have to get them out of your film camera, then have them developped, then find someone with one of those fancy scanner things to put them on the interwebs so you could share them...


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2014)

..._and_ colourize them.



Bitch


----------



## Good2Golf (29 Jan 2014)

...I thought the little pterodactyl inside the camera chiseling away on the marble was only black and white...no hope of colourizing...


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Come on you two all of you, it's not always about me


                            ;D


----------



## armyvern (29 Jan 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ;D



So sayeth the guy who, in a mere two days, will be as old as my mother was when she became a great grandma.  It's early I know, but you're welcome.  :-*


----------



## 211RadOp (29 Jan 2014)

Here is one I just saw on the Cornwallis FB page.  They are outing him.

Edit:  Saw the post by RoyalDrew.  Same guy, but I couldn't see the pics RD put up.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jan 2014)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Here is one I just saw on the Cornwallis FB page.  They are outing him.
> 
> Edit:  Saw the post by RoyalDrew.  Same guy, but I couldn't see the pics RD put up.



Maybe he's 4 PPCLI?


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten, Mike and Mike9C - I'm rewriting our former shytebubble...but I will also be sending the link to an old buddy I haven't talked to in 20 odd years who is the MP that had him locked up and kept going back to the jail every 6 months to ensure he didn't get an early parole.  For those who don't know, this guy was actually a medic in 1 Fd Amb in the early 90's, was a fast talking (alleged) medical supply salesman who talked himself into the Med A trade with a warrant oustanding for sexual assault.  He also got caught with a stolen CD in his possession that he'd wear on occasions.  He popped up both on Facebook and Linked In with a similar BS profile about him being a PA/MO with superninja medical specialty training and that he's a war hero.  https://www.facebook.com/scott.lepage.104?ref=ts&fref=ts#!/scott.lepage.104/about

Anyways, I'm sending him another note, as well as one to stolenvalor.ca and our mutual MP friend as I promised him LAST time he did this.

Kirsten, as for the wheelchair dude, I know no such person by that name, and the mug don't look familiar either...I left a reply to one of your comments on his page.

MM


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

I read the Medal of Honour account. So touching..

AND he left/lost his daughter too? Seems like a best worst case scenario for sympathy.


----------



## Eowyn (29 Jan 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Maybe he's 4 PPCLI?



That doesn't look like a LER cap badge.   ;D


----------



## Cansky (29 Jan 2014)

MM your the best.  I would have reported all the same but due to one of the other children this man fathered connection to me I have tried to keep an arms length.  

By the way your post about the other guy has disappeared.  interesting eh.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Maybe he's 4 PPCLI?



Looking at his photo, I wonder if he has any teeth?


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looking at his photo, I wonder if he has any teeth?


All pulled out so the bad guys can't do any forensic dentistry ID on him.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> All pulled out so the bad guys can't do any forensic dentistry ID on him.



So?  He is Bond.  Sea Bond.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> By the way your post about the other guy has disappeared.  interesting eh.



Is this "other guy" Clint Hardman?


----------



## Cansky (29 Jan 2014)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Is this "other guy" Clint Hardman?



Yes it is


----------



## Journeyman (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> > Is this "other guy" Clint Hardman?
> 
> 
> Yes it is


It got merged with this thread; it's a few pages back now (before the requisite Monty Python tangent).

Unless you're talking about a FB post, in which case I can't help you.


----------



## medicineman (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> MM your the best.  I would have reported all the same but due to one of the other children this man fathered connection to me I have tried to keep an arms length.
> 
> By the way your post about the other guy has disappeared.  interesting eh.



I left out a few of those other points out on purpose for that reason and others I'm sure you are aware of.

As for the second one, I'm not surprised for some reason...though on both counts I should change the PW on my FB account to make sure I don't get hacked by one of these Freaks O' Nature.

MM


----------



## William Webb Ellis (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Yes it is



Why do you think it was deleted, or am I being outsmarted by the internet.


----------



## Cansky (29 Jan 2014)

William Webb Ellis said:
			
		

> Why do you think it was deleted, or am I being outsmarted by the internet.




Because most of the posts asking for his unit, years served ect mysteriously disappear.  MM who's real I'd I know did post similar to mine and within 30 mins it was taken down.  Now there are quite a few posts asking the same questions and he is having trouble keeping up.  Clint Hardman (I doubt his real name). Is a scam artist and is using fake service in the military to gain sympathy for this latest endeavor.

He deserves to be outed


----------



## x_para76 (29 Jan 2014)

This quote is from his Facebook page regarding his receipt of the Kuwait Medal of Honour. It's too ridiculous for words. 

"The following was written in a magazine for a United States Military. Retired after being shot. Fantastic medical mind. He's a war hero. Four major wars, Kuwait, Bosnia, Iraq, Kandahar, Afghanistan. Never married as he was fully committed to helping others around the world. His name...AIRFORCE Lieutenant Scott B. Lepage Medical Officer PPCLI 1FEILD AMB 2nd EVAC. CANADIAN ARMED FORCES. Has one daughter named Melissa Evelyn Lesperance. From our research the best we can tell he lost his most precious daughter because of his oath taken to protect others in the world who could not defend themselves. Never had any more children because loosing his only child was too emotionally distressing. Where ever he goes or is stationed he always has her picture with him. He says he knows where she is in Newfoundland and is in the medical business as well. Every November 24th this doctor spends the day visiting children in third world countries. No one knows why. He is a decorated vet with numerous accommodations. They say when he was shot it was during a fire fight rescuing six women and a few children. During extraction the US Marine Seal Team recruited Lt. Lepage's Med-Evac chopper & was ordered to fly into enemy territory deep past the safe zone. As it was landing with injured POWs he insisted to be part of a secret rescue. When they landed and started taking heavy fire the marines started loading the rescued hostages when one United States Marine was hit and he was immobilized. The order was to airlift and pull back but Lt. Lepage engaged the enemy with courage giving the refugees time to load and then retreat. With one soldier shot he couldn't leave a man behind. He reached the downed soldier giving medical care but the worst was about to happen. The chopper had been taking heavy fire and eventually airlifted to safety. Lt. Lepage ordered it leave and then he gave laser coordinates for an air attack on the enemy location. Three days went by before both the injured Marine and himself were located and rescued. Still after they landed he assisted his patient into the E R still devoted to the end. What no one knew, what Lt. Lepage had kept to himself was, that he himself was shot in the upper left chest with the bullet still embedded. He finally gave into his wound and past out while watching the marine he saved get additional medical attention. The marine said "I knew it was only a matter of time before it would catch up to him !" A surgeon asked what he meant and he told him that he gave him his food and water and barely had any himself. He's one Canadian I would fight with any time. Doing what he did for me the whole time dealing with a shell in his shoulder. He's a hero. He saved my life and I don't know how he did it. When asked later how he kept his focus. He pulled out a picture of his daughter, kissed it and said ,"I had an angel in my pocket!" This is true and factually accurate to what happened that fateful day. I know this because my name is Corporal McReynolds. I'm the United States Marine he saved. He was my angel and I will always be eternally grateful. 
Lt. Lepage won't talk about the event. It's believed that , according to Cpl. McReynolds, during the initial day of fighting while extracting the hostages, Lt. Lepage shot and killed 3 hostiles and then another handful after throwing a hand granade into the bunker that also had a 50 cal machine gun that was firing on the chopper. He said the women and children being rescued aren't going to die today. Today it's my turn. I'm glad he was wrong. He saved us all. That I'm am dead sure of so I say to all of you,"honour him for he was a soldier of Canada and man of great courage that was willing to give his life so that others could live!" When asked why he made the decision to stay back Lt. Lepage said, "Do ya really want to know why I act the way I do. It hurts so bad everyday knowing I failed my daughter so if I get killed in the line of duty then at least she'll know I wasn't an evil or bad man but rather an honourable one." He then added," I can't even die right!" Lt. Lepage couldn't respond to any more questions as he was overcome with emotion and tears poured down his cheeks. He has been diagnosed with Addison's Disease and lives day to day retired."


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> This quote is from his Facebook page regarding his receipt of the Kuwait Medal of Honour. It's too ridiculous for words.
> 
> "The following was written in a magazine for a United States Military. Retired after being shot. Fantastic medical mind. He's a war hero. Four major wars, Kuwait, Bosnia, Iraq, Kandahar, Afghanistan. Never married as he was fully committed to helping others around the world. His name...AIRFORCE Lieutenant Scott B. Lepage Medical Officer PPCLI 1FEILD AMB 2nd EVAC. CANADIAN ARMED FORCES. Has one daughter named Melissa Evelyn Lesperance. From our research the best we can tell he lost his most precious daughter because of his oath taken to protect others in the world who could not defend themselves. Never had any more children because loosing his only child was too emotionally distressing. Where ever he goes or is stationed he always has her picture with him. He says he knows where she is in Newfoundland and is in the medical business as well. .........yada, yada, yada.



So?  What is it?  Is his daughter dead or working somewhere in Newfoundland in the medical business?


Is this Cpl McReynolds another Walt?


----------



## Cansky (29 Jan 2014)

Hey George I know for a fact that highlight portion is a lie, he has at least one other child.  And according to facebook the said daughter is alive and has a Facebook account


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

It's totally not obvious that he wrote that himself.  :


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

That is just it.   The story is so convoluted and utter BS that anyone who seriously sits down and reads it should see through it.  (I guess I am assuming too much.... :-[ )


----------



## x_para76 (29 Jan 2014)

I'm fairly certain that Cpl. McReynolds is as imaginary as the rest of his military background.


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

It sounds too Hollywood to me.

He was shot in the shoulder but hid it, and rescued women and children and a Marine, and volunteered for this mission. 

I definitely have never heard of him, and I'm a news junkie.


----------



## x_para76 (29 Jan 2014)

Man this guy is high speed low drag!


----------



## SMG III (29 Jan 2014)

My favourite part is the badly photoshopped and blurred photos of him on his profile.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jan 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> Is anybody on this site familiar with Carl Dale, AKA "Captain Diablo". We are dealing with his case in Kingston right now. An outrageous case of a very bold and persistent poser.



Might I direct you to reply #1587 of this thread.


----------



## pbi (29 Jan 2014)

Doh!

That's what I get for committing the cardinal sin of not searching first. Laziness, or old age, or both.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jan 2014)

I always go back a page or two to see if anything is interesting...


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Hey George I know for a fact that highlight portion is a lie, he has at least one other child.  And according to facebook the said daughter is alive and has a Facebook account



She is the true victim.  Having a parent who is all fucked up like this guy and the backlash that she'll no doubt receive over her fathers actions. What a shitty move to put your kid in a position like that.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jan 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> She is the true victim.  Having a parent who is all ****ed up like this guy and the backlash that she'll no doubt receive over her fathers actions. What a shitty move to put your kid in a position like that.



You are so right. He sounds like he's got border line personality issues.


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Jan 2014)

How come no one ever walts as a Supply Tech ?  

"I've seen some crap man.... No i mean real crap, from a guy who tried to return soiled drawers"


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2014)

Or "I was in NDHQ for ten years.  You don't know the things I've seen!  The briefing notes.  The powerpoint.  You weren't there, man!"


I also notice no one ever walts about the Brockville Rifles.  Just saying.


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or "I was in NDHQ for ten years.  You don't know the things I've seen!  The briefing notes.  The powerpoint.  You weren't there, man!"
> 
> 
> I also notice no one ever walts about the Brockville Rifles.  Just saying.



The Brockville Rifles are super secret nijas thats why!


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Jan 2014)

The who?


----------



## Remius (30 Jan 2014)

I for one am impressed that Lt. Lepage (I though MO's working rank was Capt?) has numerous "accomodations".  Must be good with money or has an in with the CF housing agency.  Likely because of all his heroic travelling as a do gooder.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> The Who?



Mere rock musicians.  They can never match the awesomeness of The Brockville Rifles!


----------



## Remius (30 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Mere rock musicians.  They can never match the awesomeness of The Brockville Rifles!



Yep.  Plus they have a permanent show in Brockvegas.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> How come no one ever walts as a Supply Tech ?


Back when movies first had sound and _weren't_ black & white....

....there was a film set in WW2 called "Baby Blue Marine" (the colour clothes the USMC provided to recruit washouts to go home) staring Jan Michael Vincent with a brief appearance by an unknown Richard Gere. Gere plays the Marine Raider who's traumatised by the war and mugs Vincent for his blue denims, leaving him with the war hero uniform.  As Vincent is sorting things out, a diner waitress falls in love (naturally), but there's a recurring character who keeps showing up to tell her all the hazardous trades he's enlisting for, to impress her.  He covers everything from B-17 tail gunner to tank gunner in North Africa

......but no Bin Rat, even back then.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (30 Jan 2014)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Because most of the posts asking for his unit, years served ect mysteriously disappear.  MM who's real I'd I know did post similar to mine and within 30 mins it was taken down.  Now there are quite a few posts asking the same questions and he is having trouble keeping up.  Clint Hardman (I doubt his real name). Is a scam artist and is using fake service in the military to gain sympathy for this latest endeavor.
> 
> He deserves to be outed



My bad, I thought you were referring to this page.

Carry on.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jan 2014)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> The Brockville Rifles are super secret nijas thats why!



At least we had one Walt who actually was RWR, and told his dad he was on the RCMP sniper course.  ???

In reality, or so the story goes, he was a dancer in a club downtown. 

I met him once and that was enough.....


----------



## dapaterson (30 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> At least we had one Walt who actually was RWR, and told his dad he was on the RCMP sniper course.  ???
> 
> In reality, or so the story goes, *he was a dancer in a club downtown*.
> 
> I met him once and that was enough.....



What were you doing checking out the dancers at a club downtown?


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jan 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> What were you doing checking out the dancers at a club downtown?



Purely scientific research. 

Hey he had some pretty good moves!


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Purely scientific research.
> 
> Hey he had some pretty good moves!


Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that ....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jan 2014)

Back on track please.

---Staff---


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jan 2014)

Looks like we forced Clint Hardman to take down the donation page he started, for himself, under an alias.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/HMM/204751683051210?filter=1

Either that or he blocked me. I don't know that much about Facebook to tell. :blotto:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Looks like we forced Clint Hardman to take down the donation page he started, for himself, under an alias.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/HMM/204751683051210?filter=1
> 
> Either that or he blocked me. I don't know that much about Facebook to tell. :blotto:



Page is there but seems to wiped clean...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Jan 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Looks like we forced Clint Hardman to take down the donation page he started, for himself, under an alias.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/HMM/204751683051210?filter=1
> 
> Either that or he blocked me. I don't know that much about Facebook to tell. :blotto:



Not too sure if it was a "we".. if you read the calgarypuck forums thread they got on him pretty rough as well to the point that he came in as another person and started to lose his shit.

In any case, another poseur put to rest for now.


----------



## Cansky (30 Jan 2014)

Well after getting no responses to my questions and seeing no response to anyone else's, plus the fact they those responses questioning his military service seemed to always disappear I decided to report the page to who every it is in Facebook one reports this to.  ID it as a scammer/ spam option  and low and behold it disappeared.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2014)

FaceBook being 'American', probably takes "Stolen Valour" pretty seriously.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jan 2014)

Facebook takes violations to their rules pretty seriously.  A while ago I reported something on there and they got back to me and said it didn't violate their policy. A month later I got another message from their staff telling me upon further review the issue was deemed in violation and the page removed.

Reporting this guy may only result in his page being removed but that would also result in saving someone $ from donating to his scam.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2014)

I also have to wonder if his other donation page is registered as a charity, and if not does he report the income to CRA? Perhaps a little nudge in their direction?


----------



## medicineman (30 Jan 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You are so right. He sounds like he's got border line personality issues.



That asshat at best has antisocial personality disorder +/- a delusional disorder.  

MM


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

"Captain" Carl Dale is really getting attention, now internationally:  http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=39516


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jan 2014)

We need a clause in the Defense Act that people impersonating military personal for personal gain can be automatically inducted into the military and posted anywhere and with any other foreign allied military within 24hrs. Of course being Canadian we will allow an appeal which can be started after being posted. Imagine a FOB in Afghanistan full of these guys....


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> We need a clause in the Defense Act that people impersonating military personal for personal gain can be automatically inducted into the military and posted anywhere and with any other foreign allied military within 24hrs. Of course being Canadian we will allow an appeal which can be started after being posted. Imagine a FOB in Afghanistan full of these guys....



Why!....We would have beat the Taliban and Al-Qaeda years ago and brought Western Democracy to Afghanistan with $11/hr minimum wages........Why didn't we think of that before? 




 >


Did I go a bit too far there?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (4 Feb 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Imagine a FOB in Afghanistan full of these guys....




Funny, most FOB's I saw WERE full of people impersonating real soldiers.


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2014)

Just an update on the Scott Lepage front...his Facebook page disappeared.  Again.   Wonder if my MP buddy got in touch with him  ;D.

MM


----------



## x_para76 (4 Feb 2014)

It might have had something to do with the Facebook post I sent him where I suggested he is a BS artist and a Walt and called his entire account of the action that led to his receiving the Kuwait medal of honour a total fabrication?


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Feb 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> It might have had something to do with the Facebook post I sent him where I suggested he is a BS artist and a Walt and called his entire account of the action that led to his receiving the Kuwait medal of honour a total fabrication?



I'm sure it was all down to you.  Now if you could just go ahead and turn your awesome skills to to fixing the senate, getting boots for the troops, and making Neil Young like Alberta again, that would be swell.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Feb 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was all down to you.  Now if you could just go ahead and turn your awesome skills to to fixing the senate, getting boots for the troops, and making Neil Young like Alberta again, that would be swell.


     :rofl:


----------



## Sythen (5 Feb 2014)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Funny, most FOB's I saw WERE full of people impersonating real soldiers.



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## x_para76 (5 Feb 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was all down to you.  Now if you could just go ahead and turn your awesome skills to to fixing the senate, getting boots for the troops, and making Neil Young like Alberta again, that would be swell.


Thanks for your support! I'll see what I can do!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

From FaceBook:

Developments on the Carl Dale front, have him admitting to the errors of his ways and turning in his uniforms and all of his PPCLI accoutrements.  



> UPDATE....On the Carl Dale Case....WE GOT HIM!!!
> 
> Folks: It seems that Carl Dale has seen the error of his ways, thanks to the efforts of many of you on this list.
> 
> ...



There are now other questions that have arisen from the above post, as to why it was dealt with outside of the PPCLI Assoc.  Stolen Valour - Canada may be taking this to another level



> Billy Finlayson
> 
> Your right John Hallett and I may have some good news for you all. I have made a request to the other 5 Administrators (6 including myself) of SV-C on this matter. Many of us have decided to go against the PPCLI Associations recommendation to not have Mr.Dale charged but instead will be filing an application with the Crown Councils Office in Kingston to indeed have Mr.Dale charged under Section 419 of the CCC, even if they deny our request they will have to do it officially and in writing and then we will seek the support of the general public on this matter Via the news media. The media loves nothing more than a good fight especially between the public and the government. So it's not over yet.



May be overkill.   :dunno:  Will that solve anything?  Not likely to have any long term affect.  Once again, the general Public will be exposed to existing Laws, but these are not 'normal' members of society that we are dealing with and have issues that likely require Mental Health Professionals to address.  They will continue to pop up, no matter what measures are in effect; as we have already witness numerous times.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

Good day all,

I'm not trying to incite hate or anything, but I would like some more info on a pict I recently saw.  It is attached

Is this person still active in 604 "Moose" Sqn?

Thank you

- mod edit to clarify thread subject -


----------



## Loachman (5 Feb 2014)

"Fighter Pilot at Royal Canadian Air Force".

"Studied at Royal Military College of Canada"

"409 Tactical Fighter Squadron - Cold Lake, Alberta Lt - Meric Kilic"

"I said I'm in training where did I say I'm a (sic) official fighter plt now?"

No photographs backing up any of these contradictory claims, though.

General Campaign Star on a Cadet uniform - "WTF" indeed.

There is NO "Kilic" in the DWAN Address Book.

Is there a Paduan level for Walts?


----------



## medicineman (5 Feb 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> It might have had something to do with the Facebook post I sent him where I suggested he is a BS artist and a Walt and called his entire account of the action that led to his receiving the Kuwait medal of honour a total fabrication?



I had a discussion with him about 6 months ago regarding this issue...and politely asked him to remove his tripe or I'd turn it over to an anti-Walt group I'm with and someone we both know who locked him up, and if he did it again, I would.  He did...so did I.

Every little bit from everyone else I'm sure sealed the deal, since he likely then realized lots of others were now in the know.

MM


----------



## jpjohnsn (5 Feb 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> "Fighter Pilot at Royal Canadian Air Force".
> 
> "Studied at Royal Military College of Canada"
> 
> ...


Also, old RCAF or current RAF wings - those are 100% *not* cadet wings.

I think I might make some inquiries on this one...


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

It's like I said, I am not trying to incite hate on this cadet, but with the issue of people pretending to be CF members, like the one in Peterborough pretending to be PPCLI, things like this should be investigated.  I know this person is still on Facebook but the picture has been removed. I'd like to know if he's still in the cadets and how long ago this was taken as S.419(b) of CCC carries a summary conviction, thus giving it a 6 months statute of limitation for prosecution...


----------



## jpjohnsn (5 Feb 2014)

bouncer2004 said:
			
		

> It's like I said, I am not trying to incite hate on this cadet, but with the issue of people pretending to be CF members, like the one in Peterborough pretending to be PPCLI, things like this should be investigated.  I know this person is still on Facebook but the picture has been removed. I'd like to know if he's still in the cadets and how long ago this was taken as S.419(b) of CCC carries a summary conviction, thus giving it a 6 months statute of limitation for prosecution...


The photo is still being used as his avator on Twitter as of a few minutes ago.   There are many details that don't add up like he claims to have graduated from high school in 2012, "studied" (past tense) at RMC  but is attached to 409 Sqn undertaking pilot training - quite the overachiever.

However, I've messaged a contact at the air cadet to give them a heads-up in case this gentleman is still a member.


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

Fighter Pilot since Grade 12? Damn, makes me feel bad about myself.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

Quick note for admin:

Apologies for posting the topic here, as there is a page in Radio chatter made for posers.  Not quite sure if he qualifies as stolen valour or just bad BS-er...


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> The photo is still being used as his avator on Twitter as of a few minutes ago.   There are many details that don't add up like he claims to have graduated from high school in 2012, "studied" (past tense) at RMC  but is attached to 409 Sqn undertaking pilot training - quite the overachiever.
> 
> However, I've messaged a contact at the air cadet to give them a heads-up in case this gentleman is still a member.



I'm really wondering if this guy will be joining the CF thru ROTP or DEO as a pilot...I question his integrity as (if still possible) a future officer.  I hope the CFRC catches this and disqualifies him or defers him...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

He fits the "Legend in his own mind." profile.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> The photo is still being used as his avator on Twitter as of a few minutes ago.   There are many details that don't add up like he claims to have graduated from high school in 2012, "studied" (past tense) at RMC  but is attached to 409 Sqn undertaking pilot training - quite the overachiever.
> 
> However, I've messaged a contact at the air cadet to give them a heads-up in case this gentleman is still a member.



jpjohnsn, could you provide me a link to his twitter?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> He fits the "Legend in his own mind." profile.



So he IS a pilot?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

bouncer2004 said:
			
		

> jpjohnsn, could you provide me a link to his twitter?



Search his name.. first result. @LoneStarPilot


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

Apparently he cheats on math tests...


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

He hasn't used it since 2012..


----------



## JoeDos (5 Feb 2014)

SMG said:
			
		

> He hasn't used it since 2012..




Even then, reading that twitter made my brain cry a little.


----------



## Loachman (5 Feb 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So he IS a pilot?



Not a CF Pilot. He is not in the DWAN Address Book.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So he IS a pilot?



Maybe in World of Warplanes.     :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not a CF Pilot. He is not in the DWAN Address Book.



You missed my point..


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So he IS a pilot?


Maybe in a bakery - once the bread's baked, his job is to "pilot" on the shelves.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2014)

> Once I have the uniform in hand, I intend to tell the Kingston Police that we don't wish to press the complaint, as we have the most important result we were looking for. I will turn the uniform items in to Base Clothing.



I think we're making a mistake by not pressing complaints like this.

This guy and others like Dodd would have been happy to continue lying, bullshitting and "stealing Valor" had they not been cornered and threatened with police involvement.  Dodd for example accepted a care package which was given to him based on a lie.  I don't see this as any different than someone conning or scamming someone for money.  If we called out someone for scamming senior citizens out of money and they said sorry I made a mistake would we be happy with nodding our heads and saying lesson learned?

Yes these guys are sorry they got caught. Giving back uniforms, medals and cap badges is symbolic at best. They can easy go out and buy that stuff again.  We need to send a stronger message.  I'm not suggesting getting publicly humiliated isn't a strong punishment on it's own (it's actually a really great one) but we need to hit them with the law too.


----------



## x_para76 (5 Feb 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

:goodpost:


----------



## Loachman (5 Feb 2014)

I've merged the Cadet Faker one into this.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Not a CF Pilot. He is not in the DWAN Address Book.


Funny - claims to have been a Lt out of Cold Lake in 2011....
http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5855-That-F-coolant-leak.
..... who claims to have helped organize an alleged CF-18 ride-along.
http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5553-ZHPMafia.com-CF-18-Fighter-Jet-Meet-in-Canada&p=126935#post126935
 :tsktsk:


----------



## DAA (5 Feb 2014)

Let's just ask the Air Cadet League of Alberta?  Maybe they can shed some light on this for us?      op:

http://aircadetleague.ab.ca/e107_plugins/contactform_menu/contactform.php


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Funny - claims to have been a Lt out of Cold Lake in 2011....
> http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5855-That-F-coolant-leak.
> ..... who claims to have helped organize an alleged CF-18 ride-along.
> http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5553-ZHPMafia.com-CF-18-Fighter-Jet-Meet-in-Canada&p=126935#post126935
> :tsktsk:



Not to swift.  No clues about his coolant leak at all.  He suspects it coming from his Oil Drip Pan.....LOL.

I wonder if any on that forum figured out that he was a Walt?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Funny - claims to have been a Lt out of Cold Lake in 2011....
> http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5855-That-F-coolant-leak.
> ..... who claims to have helped organize an alleged CF-18 ride-along.
> http://www.zhpmafia.com/forums/showthread.php?5553-ZHPMafia.com-CF-18-Fighter-Jet-Meet-in-Canada&p=126935#post126935
> :tsktsk:



BUT WAIT!! He's had a head injury.... "By the way i am out for 2-3 months of flying I had an accident yesterday which got me 3 stitches in the head. Lt. Edward Anderson will be replacing my position but this wont effect to the event i will be there"


----------



## MARS (5 Feb 2014)

That guy is, from what I recall, an air cadet.  The Cpl Bloggins FB page outed him a couple of weeks ago.  He had, in his FB pics, been wearing a campaign star.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

Yeah, if you click his post history he last post on the zhp site was 08-09-2013 01:10 PM - "I'm in my home country. I dont have internet all the time I'll post some info when i have time." yet still lists him as Calgary, Canada.

Coincidentally.. I live in Calgary, Canada. I wonder how the police here would deal with a stolen valour incident?


----------



## Loachman (5 Feb 2014)

It's a long commute between Calgary, where he claims to live, and Cold Lake. Perhaps he's on IR.

There are no listings for "Kilic" in Calgary in Canada411.ca. There's one in Edmonton. The only "M Kilic" is in Hamilton.

There's no Capt Edward Anderson, Pilot or otherwise, in the DWAN Address Book. I even checked for Majors in case his invisible friend was fast-tracked to that rank.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Feb 2014)

I'm pretty sure I've seen him at Mewata the few times 604 Sqn RCAC was doing a rehearsal of some sorts. His face (and bad hair cut) is very familiar.


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

MARS said:
			
		

> That guy is, from what I recall, an air cadet.  The Cpl Bloggins FB page outed him a couple of weeks ago.  He had, in his FB pics, been wearing a campaign star.



That aside, the Cpl Bloggins FB page is offensive.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I've seen him at Mewata the few times 604 Sqn RCAC was doing a rehearsal of some sorts. His face (and bad hair cut) is very familiar.



I'm in Edmonton and can't really do anything,  but can someone make sure this cadet faces some disciplinary action?


----------



## Scott (5 Feb 2014)

The Waltenkommando Highlanders have indeed been raised - many of us have been hoping for an ARRSE type group for a while.

bouncer, if you want to see him face consequences then why don't you follow the links provided and see it through? I'm more on the "meh" side of things with this kid, but if I wanted action I would fucking well take it myself.


----------



## DAA (5 Feb 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's a long commute between Calgary, where he claims to live, and Cold Lake. Perhaps he's on IR.



Not when you're flying a CF performance aircraft it isn't.      :rofl:


----------



## jpjohnsn (5 Feb 2014)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> The photo is still being used as his avator on Twitter as of a few minutes ago.   There are many details that don't add up like he claims to have graduated from high school in 2012, "studied" (past tense) at RMC  but is attached to 409 Sqn undertaking pilot training - quite the overachiever.
> 
> However, I've messaged a contact at the air cadet to give them a heads-up in case this gentleman is still a member.


Got the word from the sqn, he hasn't been a cadet for quite some time. No mention about whether he joined the CF or not.  Regardless, the pictures in FB and Twitter still defies explanation.

Amusingly, he's quite active on the Calgary PDs FB page including an offer to jump a wanted suspect if he happens to come across him.  What a Delta Bravo


----------



## DAA (5 Feb 2014)

jpjohnsn said:
			
		

> No mention about whether he joined the CF or not.



Nope, didn't come up on my radar, so we are all safe.


----------



## marshall sl (5 Feb 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/kurty.BC .His page has changed


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Feb 2014)

Nice.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/kurty.BC .His page has changed



Looks like a spoiled rich kid.....But I have to LOL at his education:



> Work and Education
> 
> Western Canada High School
> 
> Class of 1934 · Calgary, Alberta


  

He is pretty spry for a 106+/- year old...... ;D

Might explain why he is so dumb, taking so long to finally graduate HS.


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like a spoiled rich kid.....But I have to LOL at his education:
> 
> 
> He is pretty spry for a 106+/- year old...... ;D
> ...



If he was 18 at graduation, wouldn't it make his birth year 1918..? He still looks good for his 90's!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Feb 2014)

I just read that Bill Finlayson, co-founder of stolen valor, has decided to go against the PPCLI association's recommendation about not trying to get charges pressed against Carl Dale.  

Carl Dale has complained about allegedly being harassed and receiving threats. If you're gonna be dumb you better be tough.


----------



## Tibbson (5 Feb 2014)

One would think that if someone was going to go to the trouble and expense to get a CF uniform and pose as a member/vet...they would at least know how to wear it properly and what order their ribbons go in.

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

SMG said:
			
		

> If he was 18 at graduation, wouldn't it make his birth year 1918..? He still looks good for his 90's!



Maybe we have uncovered Lazarus Long.


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Maybe we have uncovered Lazarus Long.



He's a bit Spanish for that.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Feb 2014)

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer

One down

KINGSTON, Ont. ─ After years of impersonating a Canadian military officer at events in and around Kingston, Ont., Carl Dale turned in his uniform to military officials on Wednesday.

Dale met with Lt.-Col. Ron Bell of the Royal Canadian Regiment and was said to be remorseful for his actions and joining several veteran motorcycle groups under false pretences.

His actions were first brought to the attention of QMI Agency by several former military members, including Dave Banks, president of the Kingston Branch of Princess Patricia Canadian Light Infantry Association (PPCLI) and retired lieutenant-colonel.

Calls to Dale’s home on Wednesday went unanswered and messages were not returned.

Dale is the second fake soldier exposed in recent weeks. David Dodd, of Peterborough, apologized Jan. 22 for pretending to be a combat veteran. He was found out after making false claims on a Facebook page.

Last week, Dale was in contact with QMI Agency saying he was being harassed, bullied and threatened by someone in Ottawa over the issue and said that he was planning to consult a lawyer.

Dale admitted he was never a captain in the PPCLI, but claimed he had served in the reserves for five years.

“It was years ago, I'm not any longer. That was not my career,” said Dale, who said he is a contractor.

A search of the PPCLI's global database did not turn up anyone named Carl Dale.

He also denied wearing medals on his uniform despite a widely-distributed photograph showing him wearing one under his name tag.

But by Tuesday it appeared Dale had a change of heart and by noon on Wednesday Banks had received Dale's uniform.

Banks said he became aware of Dale's actions a few months ago, but couldn't understand how Dale blended in during military events without being noticed as a 'poser,’ pointing out numerous ways Dale wore the uniform and medals incorrectly.

Banks provided a variety of photos of Dale, most at military events. One photo shows him in a full Canadian army captain's uniform sitting next to and holding hands with a woman in a wedding dress.

Banks said Dale's tried the same tactics with other organizations for retired military members.

“He's got a long history of being kicked out of other organizations for the same problem,” he said, pointing to the Canadian Army Veterans, also known as CAV, a motorcycle organization of retired military personnel. He was also asked to leave the Canadian Veterans Freedom Riders.

Impersonating a military member could lead to a charge of unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates. Banks said he doesn't plan to press charges, because Dale’s given up his impersonation and apologized.

However, Bill Finlayson, co-founder of Stolen Valour, which exposes military imposters, said his group still intends to file charges against Dale with the Kingston Police.

“After speaking with other members of Stolen Valour Canada we have decided to go against the recommendation of the PPCLI Association's decision not to have Mr. Dale charged, and instead will be making an application to Crown (counsel in Kingston) to indeed try and have Mr. Dale charged,” wrote Finlayson, retired from PPCLI, in an email to QMI Agency

-With files from QMI Agency


----------



## SMG III (5 Feb 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer
> 
> One down



Been posted.


			
				Schindler's lift said:
			
		

> One would think that if someone was going to go to the trouble and expense to get a CF uniform and pose as a member/vet...they would at least know how to wear it properly and what order their ribbons go in.
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer


----------



## RectorCR (5 Feb 2014)

I searched on the forum and I'm amazed this guy has never come up.

Don Shipley is a Navy Seal (Ret.) who exposes fake Navy Seals and posts the conversations he has with them on his Youtube channel "Buds131"

http://www.youtube.com/user/Buds131/videos

They'd be hilarious if it wasn't so sad and pathetic...Enjoy!


----------



## fake penguin (5 Feb 2014)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> I searched on the forum and I'm amazed this guy has never come up.
> 
> Don Shipley is a Navy Seal (Ret.) who exposes fake Navy Seals and posts the conversations he has with them on his Youtube channel "Buds131"
> 
> ...




I like watching Shipley's videos. It's funny because the most common way he calls fakes out is he asks for their BUD class numbers. Every single one has failed. I guess every Navy Seal has to go through BUDS training and you forgetting your class number is like a woman forgetting her maiden name.


----------



## bouncer2004 (5 Feb 2014)

Scott said:
			
		

> The Waltenkommando Highlanders have indeed been raised - many of us have been hoping for an ARRSE type group for a while.
> 
> bouncer, if you want to see him face consequences then why don't you follow the links provided and see it through? I'm more on the "meh" side of things with this kid, but if I wanted action I would ******* well take it myself.



Thanks for all the help.  What I meant by that is if he's still in cadets, he should face possible consequences; since he's out and not in Reg Force, the point is moot as it's probably been over 6 months since he had the photos done so S.419(b) can't be applied.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Feb 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Dale admitted he was never a captain in the PPCLI, but claimed he had served in the reserves for five years.


I don't know _for sure_ either way, but I thought I'd read _someone_ had found that he had no previous military service.  If so, he's still lying; it's only a matter of time until he's back in the uber-soldier mode.  :not-again:




			
				RectorCR said:
			
		

> I searched on the forum and I'm amazed this guy has never come up.
> Don Shipley is a Navy Seal (Ret.) who exposes fake Navy Seals SEALS....


The Brits have AARSE and the Americans have Stolen Valor -- keeping this focused on Canadian posers doesn't dilute the focus.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2014)

The Stolen Valour - CA guys are after another fifty or so posers:

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/featured/prime-time/867432237001/fake-war-vet-exposed/3157562874001


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I don't know _for sure_ either way, but I thought I'd read _someone_ had found that he had no previous military service.  If so, he's still lying; it's only a matter of time until he's back in the uber-soldier mode.  :not-again:



If there was a program (MITE) that could see all the qualifications for all the current and former members of the CF and someone were to look through it.. they probably wouldn't find a single entry for a Carl Dale* (* being a wildcard in the search).

Just saying.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> If there was a program (MITE) that could see all the qualifications for all the current and former members of the CF and someone were to look through it.. they probably wouldn't find a single entry for a Carl Dale* (* being a wildcard in the search).
> 
> Just saying.



HRMS will pull up the data on retired military going back to at least the early '90s.  I'm not sure how far back it will go though.


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2014)

I  want to clarify a few points about the Carl Dale case.

Military service: we obtained the results of service record checks made by two different military organizations prior to going to the Kingston Police: there was no record of any military service for him, at all. 

Recommendation to drop charges:  Our Association didn't make any recommendation to drop any charges, because no charges were ever laid. Once we were sure of our facts, a complaint was laid with the Kingston Police Force (who were very helpful and supportive throughout the entire process). This might have become a charge at some point but it had not progressed that far. Our decision not to press the complaint further was made after the  "confession" and surrender of uniform items. It was also made after consideration of a bunch of factors: it wasn't a knee-jerk, and nobody pressured us in any way.

I'm not going to go into all the details, but I'd ask folks to consider that  each case of this kind of thing is unique and needs to be considered on its own merits. This case, for example, was quite different from the Dodd case in Peterborough, which was quite rightly handled in a different way.

What I am very sure of is that people like these sad fakes are best defeated by the rapid sharing of information. This was certainly what happened in the Dale case. Posers such as this type rely on an ignorant public to foist themselves onto. Once their game is exposed, it crumbles. I'm still not sure why his public appearances didn't lead immediately to his exposure,  given the silly way he was wearing his uniform, but that is done with.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Feb 2014)

Pbi,

do you think that people considering posing as members of the CF (past or present) would be less inclined to do so if criminal charges were laid against the ones we're catching now?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2014)

Informative post pbi

Thanks


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Pbi,
> 
> do you think that people considering posing as members of the CF (past or present) would be less inclined to do so if criminal charges were laid against the ones we're catching now?



This is a very good question, and one that we thought quite a bit about.  I'd have to weasel a bit and say "it depends". As you know, some people aren't deterred by the law from doing things that the rest of us would recognize as wrong.


----------



## Haggis (6 Feb 2014)

It would be interesting to somehow find out how many charges are/were laid under CCC s.419 and how many resulted in a conviction.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Feb 2014)

IMO while the cops may be sympathetic and do their jobs, Crown Attorneys may be reluctant as these aren't high profile within society itself.....it's only important to us.


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> IMO while the cops may be sympathetic and do their jobs, Crown Attorneys may be reluctant as these aren't high profile within society itself.....it's only important to us.



I'm not sure about that (the Crown part). What was explained to us was that to have any real chance of a conviction this pretty well has to be a "found committing" type of offense.  (Not the situation in our case) But, that said, if you could actually nab someone directly in the act, the Crown might go after it. CCC 419 is a summary offence, so the trial is a bit simpler: no jury, low punishment scale, less likelihood of appeal. If you got a sympathetic Crown who wasn't overborne with more serious offences, you might just get it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2014)

pbi - Thanks for sharing a bit more of the REST of the story.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Feb 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that (the Crown part). What was explained to us was that to have any real chance of a conviction this pretty well has to be a "found committing" type of offense.  (Not the situation in our case) But, that said, if you could actually nab someone directly in the act, the Crown might go after it. CCC 419 is a summary offence, so the trial is a bit simpler: no jury, low punishment scale, less likelihood of appeal. If you got a sympathetic Crown who wasn't overborne with more serious offences, you might just get it.




Good points!


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2014)

pbi said:
			
		

> .....I'm still not sure why his public appearances didn't lead immediately to his exposure,  given the silly way he was wearing his uniform.....


I suspect that it's because most of his 'public appearances' were not in DEU, but in his biker garb with the CAV and the Canadian Veterans Freedom Riders; I'm not a member of either group, but there is a tendency to wear various badges -- wings, Support the Troops, Afghanistan -- in a.......non-RSM approved manner.    

Perhaps he thought the same fashion rules applied to 'his' DEU, hence  

I _gather_ the reason both bike clubs punted him was not because he wore a 2CMBG patch below his right pocket, but because his war-stories were right out of 'er.  :dunno:


----------



## Danjanou (7 Feb 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Stolen Valour - CA guys are after another fifty or so posers:
> 
> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/video/featured/prime-time/867432237001/fake-war-vet-exposed/3157562874001



Well that's the Legion of Frontiersmen unit here in Ontario gone then.


----------



## CombatDoc (7 Feb 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well that's the Legion of Frontiersmen unit here in Ontario gone then.


Good Riddance!  The day that Mike9C joins the LOF is the day that I may reconsider changing my opinion about them.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (7 Feb 2014)

AD, I don't have enough time left on the earth to sort those dudes out... MM and ModlrMike are in their AO, they are still young enough to give it a go.


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2014)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> AD, I don't have enough time left on the earth to sort those dudes out... MM and ModlrMike are in their AO, they are still young enough to give it a go.



:boke:   :loser:

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> :boke:   :loser:
> 
> MM



Ditto


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Feb 2014)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> AD, I don't have enough time left on the earth to sort those dudes out... MM and ModlrMike are in their AO, they are still young enough to give it a go.



Their hand placement for the present is atrocious...  :-\


----------



## my72jeep (9 Feb 2014)

Looks like they mugged a RCMP recruit for uniform parts.


----------



## Jungle (9 Feb 2014)

Interesting that they claim association with some actual CA Regts; see the list near the bottom of this page:

http://www.legion-of-frontiersmen.org/

Does the PPCLI really have an association with that organisation ?


----------



## Lightguns (9 Feb 2014)

Did, my understanding is that everything went off the rails after WW2.  Before that they were a well trained private para-military organization dedicated to keeping the horsed cavalry role alive.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2014)

Considering in the old days regiments were raised by private subscription and armouries built with private funds, so I can see why the idea lingers.


----------



## Lightguns (10 Feb 2014)

Well it has definitely passed, I think the LDSH and the RCMP do a better job at keeping military horsemenship alive.  The few LOF that own horses and ride rearely do more than a standard tourist trail ride, no tactics, no drill and combat practice.  They would be better off dumping the medals and becoming a riding club like the Halifax Bengal Lancers.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Feb 2014)

Marketing themselves as reenactors doing the NWMP or CMR would be more interesting and more respectable.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Feb 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> The few LOF that own horses and ride rearely do more than a standard tourist trail ride.....


Sounds like _someone_ is pretty familiar with the dress-up brigade.  


....and all this time, I thought Danjanou was their only "insider" here.    >


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sounds like _someone_ is pretty familiar with the dress-up brigade.
> 
> 
> ....and all this time, I thought Danjanou was their only "insider" here.    >



You're just jealous of my rack dude  8)


http://www.frontiernet.net/~ericbush/FOREIGN/OTHERS/LoF.html


----------



## Journeyman (10 Feb 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You're just jealous of my rack dude  8)


You're hardly the first person to go for.....rack augmentation.

Ya, I went there.  ;D


----------



## Lightguns (10 Feb 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Marketing themselves as reenactors doing the NWMP or CMR would be more interesting and more respectable.



Ack that, even if they went out and re-enacted what imperial mounted scouts did and stopped the medals parade it would improve things.  I noticed on one site that there is a PPCLI member pictured as a member, wonder if he knows it?


----------



## Danjanou (10 Feb 2014)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> ...  I noticed on one site that there is a PPCLI member pictured as a member, wonder if he knows it?



See who the self appointed leader of the Waltenkommando here in Ontario is and now understand why I brought them (The LOF) up in the first place  >


----------



## slayer/raptor (11 Feb 2014)

And another imposter posing a picture saying he just returned from Kandahar with his troops on Reddit.  I know the guy in the picture and he does not do Reddit, and also the picture dates from 2011.  Some people's kids...

http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1xkd0c/me_and_my_fellow_soldiers_coming_home_from/


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2014)

Why would someone wear a C-IED patch?


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2014)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Why would someone wear a C-IED patch?



I deployed over in Apr 11 and came home in Dec 11; the BG pers roto'd out at the end of the combat mission in Jun/Jul and the CIED pers all wore their CIED patches. That and the pic itself are legit and is taken of troops heading out at the end of the combat mission in 2011. 

This latest asshole highjacked a 2011 legit pic, posted it on reddit and is claiming that it is a pic of him just coming out of theatre recently.


----------



## dangerboy (11 Feb 2014)

The pers in the picture is on course with me right now, and as ArmyVern said it was not a new picture and he did not upload it. (But he was tormented all day over the picture  )


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The pers in the picture is on course with me right now, and as ArmyVern said it was not a new picture and he did not upload it. (But he was tormented all day over the picture  )



Tell him that I wouldn't torment him as he looks like a fellow ginger. If he's actually blond --- it's open season. Just sayin'.


----------



## devil39 (11 Feb 2014)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Their hand placement for the present is atrocious...  :-\



Thus spoke the "Drill God"


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Feb 2014)

Hey, drill mutt, I'm pure!


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Feb 2014)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The pers in the picture is on course with me right now, and as ArmyVern said it was not a new picture and he did not upload it. (But he was tormented all day over the picture  )



"Let us be thankful for the fools. But for them the rest of us could not succeed."  ;D

Mark Twain


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Mar 2014)

Real Army Ranger Confronts Fake Ranger on the Street and the Result is Epic

Read more at http://www.surenews.com/cool/real-army-ranger-confronts-fake-ranger-on-the-street-and-the-result-is-epic.htm#HLLPdyXPLZ8doc3Z.99

But why didn't they kill and eat him?  ;D


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2014)

Everyone knows You don't eat meat that stinks that bad.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

This was on my FB, an associated story has it Campus Police arrested the real Ranger, for causing a disturbance, listening to some of the clowns chirping in the background trying to defend the walt...not surprised.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2014)

There is a second video on FB now showing the confrontation with the cops


----------



## FAL (19 Mar 2014)

Isn't it a criminal offense to wear that garb when you aren't actually what it proclaims you to be?


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Mar 2014)

FAL said:
			
		

> Isn't it a criminal offense to wear that garb when you aren't actually what it proclaims you to be?



Stolen Valour legislation is in place in a few countries but seems focused on nailing n those wearing decorations/medals to which they are not entitled.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stolen_Valor_Act_of_2005


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2014)

The quality of the video isn't good (cell phone I'm guessing) but I take it the offecnce was th Walt was wearing a Ranger Tab and/or Ranger Scroll. I guess one could make an argument that they are "decorations" in that they are akin to hazard badges. I think he also mentioned the WALT had a CIB and EOD on the uniform. Again under Stolen Valor would these qualify?

Either way poor showing by the cops at least based on what we've seen. Mind the Ranger in the video does come across as very aggressive (no surprise) and obviously upset, which suggests that it's not his first encounter with this WALT. I'd be interested in the full storyhere.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

FAL said:
			
		

> Isn't it a criminal offense to wear that garb when you aren't actually what it proclaims you to be?



In Canada it's an offence to impersonate an officer.  This took place in America, and he was posing as an NCO.


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Mar 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I think he also mentioned the WALT had a CIB and EOD on the uniform. Again under Stolen Valor would these qualify?



The walt has on his "uniform" a CIB, EOD, 101st Airborne Screaming Eagle and the Ranger Tab..... :


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> In Canada it's an offence to impersonate an officer.  This took place in America, and he was posing as an NCO.



In Canada it is an offence to wear the uniform with rank, Branch, Unit, or any other identifying badges, no matter the rank on the uniform, if you are not entitled to wear the uniform.



> 419. Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates
> 
> 
> 419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,
> ...


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

Huh, dunno why I thought it was just officers.....not enough coffee.


----------



## Conz (19 Mar 2014)

Would wearing a former CF member's dog tags fall under this offence? There's a guy who's been wearing his uncle's CF ID discs outside his shirt in my area, sporting them like thinks they make him bulletproof.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2014)

Conz said:
			
		

> Would wearing a former CF member's dog tags fall under this offence? There's a guy who's been wearing his uncle's CF ID discs outside his shirt in my area, sporting them like thinks they make him bulletproof.



LOL

That only makes him a moron with NO fashion sense.


----------



## Pieman (19 Mar 2014)

> There's a guy who's been wearing his uncle's CF ID discs outside his shirt in my area, sporting them like thinks they make him bulletproof


I believe the proper term for this person would be 'Douche Bag'


----------



## Danjanou (19 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> The walt has on his "uniform" a CIB, EOD, 101st Airborne Screaming Eagle and the Ranger Tab..... :



It is within the realm of possibility some grunt in the 101st did Ranger School, EOD, and deployed to Iraq long enough to earn his CIB. Something tells me though that while there may be a few guys wandering around Fort Campbell dressed like that, this guy was never one of them.  8)



Edit for typos


----------



## KerryBlue (19 Mar 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It is within the realm of possibility some grunt in the 101st did Ranger School, EOD, and deployed to Iraq long enough to earn his CIB. Something tells me though that while there may be a few guys wanderign around Fort Campbell dressed like that, this guy was never one of them.  8)



Sorry, I missed the fact that he according to the real ranger is also wearing the Ranger scroll. You can't be in both the 101st Airborne and 75th Ranger Regiment at the same time can you?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2014)

It's not worth the time to even discuss it. Let it go.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed the fact that he according to the real ranger is also wearing the Ranger scroll. You can't be in both the 101st Airborne and 75th Ranger Regiment at the same time can you?



No you can't.  They are separate units.  

For Reference
Ranger Tab- Means you did the course
http://www.flyingtigerssurplus.com/product-images/lg/BP023_lg.jpg
Ranger Scroll-You are a Ranger and in the Regiment
http://www.marauder.org/ptch_13.gif

Edit found a high quality version on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HC0DGMfrnw

It would appear he is wearing the qualification tab and not the scroll.  However he is wearing E8 Rank (equivalent to a Canadian MWO), so the likelihood of a real E8 walking outside drinking coffee with no headdress.....yeah. no.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Mar 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It's not worth the time to even discuss it. Let it go.



That's what the whole walt thread is about though, getting into the details to spot the less than obvious fakes.  Not everyone is as blatant as the Hines twins.  8)


----------



## Old Sweat (5 May 2014)

This story "popped up" on Facebook. While not classic waltism, it adds a different perspective. The story is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act.

Faux major sought time off for girlfriend

LOUISE DICKSON / TIMES COLONIST 
MAY 3, 2014 10:02 PM 

Victoria provincial court heard details of a case in which a Victoria man pretended to be a Canadian army major to get his girlfriend a little time off work. The man has been placed on 12 months probation. 

A Victoria man who pretended to be a Canadian army major to get his girlfriend a little time off work has been placed on 12 months probation.

Victoria provincial court heard the details of 53-year-old Allen Philbrook’s scheme to dress up in uniform and deliver a letter, purportedly signed by Gen. Walt Natynczyk, then Canada’s Chief of Defence Staff, to the supervisor at the Oak Bay Kiwanis Health Centre on Sept. 27, 2012.

Crown prosecutor Susan Rupertus told the court that Philbrook’s girlfriend, Heather Scott, worked there as a licensed practical nurse and had asked her supervisor for time off because Philbrook was sick in hospital in Vancouver and doctors recommended she be at his bedside.

According to Rupertus, Scott’s supervisor, Penny Donaldson, was skeptical and told Scott she would need a doctor’s note.

Scott took time off. When she returned to work, Donaldson asked for the doctor’s note. Scott replied that the note would be coming from the military shortly, said Rupertus. “After that, Mr. Philbrook, in full military uniform, arrived at the centre and found Ms. Donaldson, who was in a meeting with some colleagues. One of her colleagues immediately noticed the uniform was 1960s vintage,” Rupertus said.

“He identified himself as Maj. Philbrook and handed over a letter written by Gen. Walt Natynczyk of the Canadian Armed Forces. He thanked her for giving Ms. Scott the time off and left.”

Donaldson looked at the letter and was immediately suspicious because it was full of mistakes, Rupertus said. “It did not have the look of a general’s letter.”

The supervisor questioned Scott and the investigation continued from there.

Philbrook pleaded guilty to forgery. A second charge of wearing a uniform of the Canadian Forces without lawful authority was stayed by the Crown.

Defence lawyer Roland Kuczma told the court that Philbrook is a good man who made a terrible mistake that did not benefit him personally. “It’s clearly unsophisticated, but it was an attempt to help Ms. Scott,” Kuczma said. “It’s very unfortunate that shortly after, their relationship broke up.”

Kuczma said that Philbrook was in hospital with a heart condition and doctors thought having his partner there would help stabilize him. “[Scott] was going to go over to help out, but very quickly, everything was OK,” Kuczma said. “She had asked for the time off, and they gave it to her. She went to Tofino for a few days. When she went back to work, they asked for a letter to prove she was needed. She found herself in a difficult situation and [Philbrook] wanted to help out.”

Philbrook suffers from a number of disabilities and from stress and depression, Kuczma said. But a psychiatric report shows he has computer training and wants to return to work. He’s also excited about the birth of a grandchild.

Although Kuczma asked the court to impose a conditional discharge, provincial court Judge Sue Wishart did not feel it was appropriate and instead suspended the passing of sentence.

“I’m concerned by the offence because there was some thought put into it, first writing the letter then dressing up in uniform and going to her place of work with that letter,” Wishart said.

Wishart ordered Philbrook to perform 40 hours of community service, to stay away from the Oak Bay Kiwanis Health Centre and to attend counselling as directed by his probation officer.

- See more at: http://www.timescolonist.com/news/local/faux-major-sought-time-off-for-girlfriend-1.1020485#sthash.L10aDob9.dpuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2014)

Remember this guy?


> (....)
> 
> Canadian part of network that tried to smuggle Gadhafi son into Mexico
> 
> ...


Like he wasn't _already_ in enough poop ....


> A year after he was deported from Canada for war crimes committed during the fall of the Gaddafi dictatorship, a private security contractor has been outed by a veterans group for faking much of his military record.
> 
> Calling Gary Peters a “scurrilous liar, cheat and wannabe,” the Australian and New Zealand Military Imposters group said the former Ontario resident had worn medals he was not entitled to, including for service in Afghanistan and Iraq.
> 
> ...


More from the Australian & New Zealand Military Imposters group on this guy here.


----------



## x_para76 (24 Jun 2014)

For those of you who enjoy a good laugh please follow the link and watch this muppet try to talk his way out of his Waltery!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tXNjE-aNFLU&app=desktop


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Jun 2014)

Audio sucks on that vid, can't make it out, but his tone is quite waffle-y.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Jun 2014)

Two rows of overlapped medals would have been my first clue.

I know that lots of nations wear overlapped medals, but this guy was clearly marking himself as a Para.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jun 2014)

youtube blocked at work, but I presume this is the ebay Knights Templar Para Walt beiing confronted by real paras in a coffee shop? 8)


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Jun 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> youtube blocked at work, but I presume this is the ebay Knights Templar Para Walt beiing confronted by real paras in a coffee shop? 8)



Yup.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (26 Jun 2014)

I wish there was a better way of finding someone's service records... I am acquainted to someone that says they served for some large chunk of time, they were pretty certain our geographical area only had an Infantry unit... I'm pretty sure the extent of this persons "service" was as a civilian non-CF, non-DND employee.

There's got to be a better way.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Jun 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> I wish there was a better way of finding someone's service records... I am acquainted to someone that says they served for some large chunk of time, they were pretty certain our geographical area only had an Infantry unit... I'm pretty sure the extent of this persons "service" was as a civilian non-CF, non-DND employee.
> 
> There's got to be a better way.



https://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/obj/022/f2/022-909.007-e.pdf

According to that if they served after 1998, you send a request to DAIP, 1919-1997 you need their permission first.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Jul 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> For those of you who enjoy a good laugh please follow the link and watch this muppet try to talk his way out of his Waltery!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tXNjE-aNFLU&app=desktop



Obviously a Walt... Sandhurst wouldn't allow anyone in with an accent like that


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jul 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> For those of you who enjoy a good laugh please follow the link and watch this muppet try to talk his way out of his Waltery!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tXNjE-aNFLU&app=desktop



The Waltenkommando at ARSSE released a still photo of this twit.


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2014)

There is a fashion faux pas - stable belt with a blazer  :.  Me thinks he protesteth too much...


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jul 2014)

Not to mention the black sash with red cross on it.    ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2014)

My fave here are the little airplane pins on his blazer lapel.  Ever cute!


----------



## Journeyman (10 Jul 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> There is a fashion faux pas - stable belt with a blazer  :.


Really?_ That's _the only problem you found?!  

   ;D


----------



## Pieman (10 Jul 2014)

What's he say he is? Super Airborne Padre? Judge Dredd?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jul 2014)

I like the elf sword he's wearing.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jul 2014)

Pieman said:
			
		

> What's he say he is? Super Airborne Padre? Judge Dredd?



Who is this idiot?


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jul 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The Waltenkommando at ARSSE released a still photo of this twit.



The red cross indicates the location through which you must drive a 6 ft picket with your handy post hole thumper  ;D


----------



## Dissident (10 Jul 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I like the elf sword he's wearing.


Oh. My gods.


----------



## pancakes (10 Jul 2014)

Judge Dread...ah ha ha ha!! ;D


----------



## x_para76 (10 Jul 2014)

Check out this Walt twat... Former SAS sergeant, Para, Fusilier! Where do these bell ends get the nerve? Cracking uniform on him too. Perhaps the CC does it's job here in Canada because I've never seen anything like these last two morons here on Remembrance Day.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Jul 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Perhaps the CC does it's job here in Canada because I've never seem anything like these last two morons here on Remembrance Day.



I think it's the overall lack of stature/standing of the military in the general populace that is responsible for the lack of such blatant and frequent waltery.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Perhaps the CC does it's job here in Canada because I've never seen anything like these last two morons here on Remembrance Day.



Take a look from the start of the thread. We've had our share.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jul 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Take a look from the start of the thread. We've had our share.



Still compared to the Brits us Colonials remain mere amatuers at walting. Even the Aussies are way ahead of us in this. As I have no real job this year at the Warriors Day goat rodeo in August I think I'll take my camera and go talent spotting. Otherwise we may need NDHQ to set up a program to increase the overal standard of Waltery in this country, kind of like "own the podium."  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jul 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ....  we may need NDHQ VAC to set up a program to increase the overal standard of Waltery in this country via a Centre of Excellence, kind of like "own the podium."  ;D


FTFY  ;D


----------



## medicineman (11 Jul 2014)

I wonder if there is a `School of Waltery`set up in the UK for VAC to model this new COE off of, or if this set up be the model for all others...sounds like a win win for someone  ;D.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jul 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is a `School of Waltery`set up in the UK for VAC to model this new COE off of, or if this set up be the model for all others...sounds like a win win for someone  ;D.
> 
> MM



Actually yes 

http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walting_With_Confidence


----------



## medicineman (15 Jul 2014)

I had to ask...however that did brighten up my lunch hour  ;D

MM


----------



## Danjanou (15 Jul 2014)

mine to  8)


----------



## mathgeek (8 Nov 2014)

He has been lying his whole life but this lie is too much to let go of - especially this close to Remembrance Day. Where do I go, whom do I contact and what proof do I require to "out" him?


----------



## fake penguin (8 Nov 2014)

I guess try stolenvalour.ca


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2014)

mathgeek said:
			
		

> Where do I go, whom do I contact and what proof do I require to "out" him?



Probably find some good advice here:

 Walts, posers & wannabes (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/60282.1775


----------



## medicineman (8 Nov 2014)

There are a couple of Walt hunter groups on Facebook as well.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (8 Nov 2014)

Call in the Canadian version of Waltenkommandos  ;D


----------



## Tibbson (9 Nov 2014)

mathgeek said:
			
		

> He has been lying his whole life but this lie is too much to let go of - especially this close to Remembrance Day. Where do I go, whom do I contact and what proof do I require to "out" him?



Would it be too much to ask what this alleged relative is supposed to have been doing?


----------



## JS2218 (22 Nov 2014)

http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5149940-mohawk-college-keynote-speaker-s-war-medals-under-scrutiny/



> Mohawk College keynote speaker's war medals under scrutiny
> Hamilton Spectator
> By Teviah Moro
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (22 Nov 2014)

JS2218 said:
			
		

> http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5149940-mohawk-college-keynote-speaker-s-war-medals-under-scrutiny/



This guy can't even get his name tag correct.  In some photos he has a name tag belonging to "Tyrell".


----------



## X Royal (22 Nov 2014)

Too many things don't add up with his story.
While still in the RHLI in the 70's he served 6 months as a member of the US Forces in Vietnam. 
30 Years in the Canadian Forces but in the picture I don't see a CD.
Says he has 30 years of Canadian military experience under his belt but states 1963 to 1986 as service years in RHLI.
Retired in 2007 as a Captain after "_he served unofficially with the U.S. Army in Afghanistan with his cousin, a commanding officer, in 2006-07_."
As for the medals, Lemmond says he's had them for a little over a year and a half — his cousin told him he should have them. 
Anyone who had 30 years service would know that's not the way you receive awarded medals.
Yes I think we have another WALT on our hands.


----------



## X Royal (22 Nov 2014)

6 months in Vietnam as a stretcher bearer and still had time to earn a POW medal?


----------



## X Royal (22 Nov 2014)

Oh and also was serving as a unofficial Captain with the US Forces at 63-64 years of age?


----------



## MAJONES (22 Nov 2014)

This made for an entertaining read:

Shared with the standard caveats:


http://t.thestar.com/#/article/news/gta/2014/11/21/flights_of_fancy_at_markham_airport_a_former_cold_war_pilots_big_plans.html

We sent guys to Area 51?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Nov 2014)

Not a chance.

I have a better chance of getting to the moon than any foreigner (Canadian included) would have had of getting to Area 51 in the 1960s. That is still probably true.

Nothing in his story adds up. Canada had areconnaissance program over the USSR? Really? With what aircraft? The CF-100?


----------



## cupper (22 Nov 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Not a chance.
> 
> I have a better chance of getting to the moon than any foreigner (Canadian included) would have had of getting to Area 51 in the 1960s. That is still probably true.
> 
> Nothing in his story adds up. Canada had areconnaissance program over the USSR? Really? With what aircraft? The CF-100?



It was all hush hush, but it involved astral projection and UFO's, and was personally directed by the Minister of Defense, Paul Hellyer. 

Or so my dog told me. :dunno:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Nov 2014)

Beat me to it SKT.

Also, I doubt anybody could tell the difference between an Argus' navigator's chair and the chair of anyone of the other console operators in an Argus.

Moreover, no one who ever flew on the Argus (which were Naval aviators then) would ever call them anti-submarine patrol bombers. They would properly refer to them as MLRP's.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Nov 2014)

Pedant alert-

OGBD, the Argus was an RCAF asset, that was subsumed into MAG when unification happened. They were never naval aviators.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Nov 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Pedant alert-
> 
> OGBD, the Argus was an RCAF asset, that was subsumed into MAG when unification happened. They were never naval aviators.



Correct.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (22 Nov 2014)

I stand corrected, SKT. I will drop and give you fifty. 

I was thinking Tracker. However, I stand by the rest of my post: Those RCAF pilots would not call it an "anti-submarine patrol bomber", but  an MLRP … and there is no difference between the navigator's chair and those of the other operators.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Nov 2014)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> This made for an entertaining read:
> 
> Shared with the standard caveats:
> 
> ...



Hard to make out the medal rack he's wearing. SSM, -----, ----- Canada 125 

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2014/06/03/family_jewish_veterans_upset_about_surveyor_stakes_in_downsview_cemetery.html


----------



## medicineman (24 Nov 2014)

Looks a bit like a Korea medal after SSM?

MM


----------



## MAJONES (25 Nov 2014)

Here is a better pic of the individual in question wearing his medals.

The first looks very much like an SSM.  I don't think the middle one is a Korea medal.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2014)

Middle one looks like a UN Angola Verification Mission (UNAVEM) to me...but the dates don't jive...

 :dunno:


----------



## MAJONES (25 Nov 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Middle one looks like a UN Angola Verification Mission (UNAVEM) to me...but the dates don't jive...
> 
> :dunno:



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (25 Nov 2014)

It's a privately purchased version of the Queen's Golden Jubilee Medal popular with embellishers, poseurs, fakers, fraud artist and the LoF...


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2014)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> It's a privately purchased version of the Queen's Golden Jubilee Medal popular with embellishers, poseurs, fakers, fraud artist and the LoF...



I disagree.  The yellow borders aren't bright enough and there's no white band in the middle.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (25 Nov 2014)

I just had another look at the high res version of the pic, it's the poser QGJM... It's sandwiched between the SSM (NATO) and the Cda125 medal.


----------



## MAJONES (25 Nov 2014)

Are you sure about the QGJM.  The ribbons on his chest and the pic you posted don't look like this:http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14990&lan=eng


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2014)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> Are you sure about the QGJM.  The ribbons on his chest and the pic you posted don't look like this:http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14990&lan=eng



Because it's an aftermarket medal put out by an Australian firm(?). You can always see their ads for one type of costume medal or another in the Legion magazine.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2014)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> I just had another look at the high res version of the pic, it's the poser QGJM... It's sandwiched between the SSM (NATO) and the Cda125 medal.



That would make sense  as I've seen a couple of those around the GTA at Warriors Day and RCL functions usually court mounted with other gongs both authorized and paypal ones. I'm sure he'll tell you it was for his super secret UFO service.  ;D

Incidentally IIRC one or more of the smaller Carribean Commonwealth nations adopted this QGJM as a "official gong" and issued them out , maybe becasue they ran out of the official ones. Can't remember where I read that and really not interested in looking it up.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Middle one looks like a UN Angola Verification Mission (UNAVEM) to me...but the dates don't jive...
> 
> :dunno:



Wouldn't there then be a corresponding CPSM? I really can't see him forgetting that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2014)

Here's a link to only one company that makes these. there are others out there.

http://bigburymint.com/commemorative-full-size-medals/


----------



## MAJONES (25 Nov 2014)

So, wearing the fake QGJM won't be illegal.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Nov 2014)

If he wasn't lawfully awarded it then I would suggest it would be illegal


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Nov 2014)

It's only illegal if it is likely to be mistaken for an award that was earned for war service.  Diamond jubilee doesn't fit that criteria.



> (b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed* in war*, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded *for war services*, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for *any such *mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order


----------



## mikeninercharlie (25 Nov 2014)

If it's not listed on the Canadian Order of Precedence (http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=14979), then it's unauthorized for mounting /wearing it with legitimately awarded / gazetted orders, medals and or decorations.... I'm giving Rubin the benefit of the doubt that the SSM he's sporting is legitimate.


----------



## cupper (25 Nov 2014)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> It's only illegal if it is likely to be mistaken for an award that was earned for war service.  Diamond jubilee doesn't fit that criteria.





> (b) wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, *or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron* or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order



The highlighted section covers non-war service military awards.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Nov 2014)

cupper said:
			
		

> The highlighted section covers non-war service military awards.



Rogers comma time:


> war*,* or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services,



The highlighted comma separates clauses.  Because there is no comma before the second and third *ors* the preceding description of medal, ribbon, badge and chevrons falls in with decoration or order for war services.


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2014)

Here we go again.......not sure if this has been posted yet or not.   

"Man arrested for impersonating a soldier at 3 Remembrance Day events"

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-arrested-for-impersonating-a-soldier-at-3-remembrance-day-events-1.2120254#ixzz3KCRqFWq2


----------



## George Wallace (26 Nov 2014)

Nope.  That is a new one.  They are really come out of he woodwork this year.


----------



## Remius (26 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  That is a new one.  They are really come out of he woodwork this year.



Despite what some people think there is more goodwill and respect for CF members these days.  Support like this hasn't been this high in a long time.  I'm not surprised that some lowlifes are trying to cash in on it.

No different than scammers "raising money" for "in" causes and tragedies of the day.  It's an abuse of trust.  The real victims in all of this are the clueless public who really just want to thank veterans and serving members.  Glad we're seeing more arrests for this stuff.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Here we go again.......not sure if this has been posted yet or not.
> 
> "Man arrested for impersonating a soldier at 3 Remembrance Day events"
> 
> Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-arrested-for-impersonating-a-soldier-at-3-remembrance-day-events-1.2120254#ixzz3KCRqFWq2



I wonder if this is him?


----------



## cupper (26 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  That is a new one.  They are really come out of he woodwork this year.



Isn't there an old wives tale about the more Walts that show up, the harsher the winter will be?


----------



## BorisK (29 Nov 2014)

Non-CF related, but I came across this today and had to laugh at least a little at some of the replies to the questions 

http://youtu.be/e9TlpNkVJcQ


----------



## Pieman (29 Nov 2014)

Military discount on Black Friday...I can see the temptation, but the adacity of some people is shocking.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2014)

Once bitten, twice shy ....


> The federal government is probing how current and retired soldiers are invited to citizenship ceremonies after a Hamilton man who welcomed new Canadians was exposed as a false war veteran.
> 
> "We are reviewing the process of inviting (Canadian Forces) members and veterans to citizenship ceremonies, but remain deeply appreciative of the role CAF members and veterans play in welcoming new citizens to the Canadian family," Remi Lariviere, Citizenship and Immigration Canada spokesperson, said in an email.
> 
> ...








Donald Lemmond after his speech at Mohawk College’s Remembrance Day ceremony on Nov. 11, 2014.  (Photo:  Daniel Levinter)


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2014)

More from the U.S. on using viral video to out walts ....


> A viral video exploded on the Internet in the last few days, starring a man in an Army uniform who is confronted by a veteran in a shopping mall on Black Friday. The man in camouflage says he served in Afghanistan and Iraq and is a member of the elite Army Rangers, but seems confused about a variety of Army rules, regulations and units.
> 
> The veteran  — a former infantryman with the 101st Airborne Division — lobs a series of questions at the heavyset man in uniform while at Oxford Valley Mall near Philadelphia. He appears confused when asked why is wearing more than one Combat Infantry Badge, an award for those who have personally been in combat, and a U.S. flag on the wrong part of his sleeve.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Dec 2014)

> The federal government is probing how current and retired soldiers are invited to citizenship ceremonies after a Hamilton man who welcomed new Canadians was exposed as a false war veteran.
> 
> "We are reviewing the process of inviting (Canadian Forces) members and veterans to citizenship ceremonies, but remain deeply appreciative of the role CAF members and veterans play in welcoming new citizens to the Canadian family," Remi Lariviere, Citizenship and Immigration Canada spokesperson, said in an email.



It shouldn't really be that hard. If you have an NDI 75 or NDI 20, you're good to go. Requests for speakers can be filtered by the local/regional/unit PAFFO.


----------



## V_I_Lenin (4 Dec 2014)

In keeping with the theme of this thread...

Search function is n/s at this time, but I recall someone posting on this site about a Jimmy with an extravagant and possibly fictional account of his adventures on Op Apollo ROTO 0. It may have been related to a Facebook post or maybe a CBC story. I recall thinking to myself at the time that the story didn't _quite_ ring true, based on what I recall hearing and seeing on that tour. Fast forward to today...

Mrs Mark-space and I are at the local Chapters, and I spy this book in the history section:

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/afghanistan-a-canadian-story/9781894673716-item.html?ikwid=afghanistan+a+canadian+story&ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=0

Amongst the many stories detailed therein is a ridiculous account written by a self-proclaimed Signal Operator named Rayne Timmons. Says he joined the CF in 2001, and by 2002 was kicking down doors and popping bad guys while with 3VP BG in Kandahar! Frankly, I could not believe that what was clearly the product of someones imagination found itself between the pages of an otherwise serious and respectful accounting of our 13 years in Afghanistan. Please check it out next time you're in the book store...

Google search while typing this post reveals the author has apologized:

http://www.afghanistanacanadianstory.ca/

Perhaps the outing of "Sgt" Gervais _et al_ shamed him into telling the truth!


----------



## cryco (4 Dec 2014)

What a shameful thing to do. Seriously f****ing disgusting. Has two daughters; what a sad sad example of a human.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2014)

Does this sound legit?

A civilian guy in CFB borden teaching CF soldiers on a sniper course.  Has something like that ever happened?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Dec 2014)

I was unaware they ran sniper courses in Borden. If he's being employed for real then he would have been vetted and if he passed the vetting and is a phoney they will be able to tell very quickly.


----------



## KerryBlue (4 Dec 2014)

Isn't this the same guy who was outed waaaaaaaay back in this thread. Sig Op who was attached to US forces, using incorrect acronyms for things. Was determined there was now way he finished all his courses in time to be deployed.. Seems to be very similar.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2014)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does this sound legit?
> 
> A civilian guy in CFB borden teaching CF soldiers on a sniper course.  Has something like that ever happened?



This guy?  ;D

https://www.robfurlong.com/


----------



## LightFighter (5 Dec 2014)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Does this sound legit?
> 
> A civilian guy in CFB borden teaching CF soldiers on a sniper course.  Has something like that ever happened?




Perhaps someone is exaggerating a famil shoot with sniper weapons on a Weapon Tech course?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Dec 2014)

I think this guy may be a bit touched in the head. If not he soon will be. 

http://popularmilitary.com/valor-thief-catch-can/


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Dec 2014)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I think this guy may be a bit touched in the head. If not he soon will be.
> 
> http://popularmilitary.com/valor-thief-catch-can/



According to the comments he has already been outed.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Dec 2014)

He Makes no bones about being a phoney. He's just daring some jacked up Ranger to track him down and beat 7 shades of shit out of him.


----------



## JesseWZ (6 Dec 2014)

If the American justice system has anything like a Canadian Production Order they can probably track this guy down and charge him in short order.


----------



## LightFighter (7 Dec 2014)

Quite the claim from a former Nav Comm(?)



> Kiesza: From elite sniper to chart topper
> 
> Even when you're sneaking up on the enemy?
> 
> Ha, ha! Those sneak-up crawls are really painful but they're painful on the abs and the butt. I was actually really, really good at the navy [she was groomed to join the elite sniper unit].



http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30327574




> Kiesza also found herself breaking code for the Royal Canadian Navy, who attempted to recruit her as a sniper


http://www.universalmusic.ca/press-releases/29904/


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2014)

Well....She definitely sets the record as the "Highest Maintenance Walt" yet.


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Dec 2014)

Doesn't really seem as though she is actively Walting compared to some others in this thread. Perhaps it is the misinterpretation by reporters and PR people who do not know any better.


----------



## FSTO (8 Dec 2014)

This is more of an overactive immagination of the singer's PR section or an overactive immagination from the BBC reporter. 
Groomed for elite sniper = did well on the range during basic and then back at TECUMSEH was considered for the Canadian Small Arms Championships?

Cut her some slack.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Dec 2014)

If she had an ethical bone in her body she'd get a retraction or issue a clarification.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2014)

Concur with FSTO.  It is not uncommon for reporters to use "interpretive artistic license" on the basic facts gleaned from an interview.  Many an interviewee probably were left scratching their head wondering whom else a reporter may  have spoken to to collect all the facts for a personal story. 

Regards
G2G


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2014)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> If she had an ethical bone in her body she'd get a retraction or issue a clarification.



That would take a lot of retractions.  As the days pass, the story is further expanded upon.  'Artistic License' on the part of someone is stretching the bounds a little:

From The Daily Beast (whatever publication that may be.):



> Seven years prior, Kiesa Rae Ellestad was in simulation training, dispatching virtual terrorists with a Colt Canada C-7 rifle—the equivalent of an Armalite AR-15.
> 
> “Ours is advanced for cold weather, so the barrel won’t explode in arctic conditions,” she says with a grin. “I was really good at shooting.”
> 
> ...



Now, as this story continues, and the 'Artistic License' of the PR folk grows, they do have to get the information from somewhere; and that somewhere has to be her.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Dec 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now, as this story continues, and the 'Artistic License' of the PR folk grows, they do have to get the information from somewhere; and that somewhere has to be her.



Don't you know that she's been there and done it?  And if she hasn't, clearly she's going to....   : 

:sarcasm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2014)

FSTO said:
			
		

> This is more of an overactive immagination of the singer's PR section or an overactive imagination from the BBC reporter.





			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Concur with FSTO.  It is not uncommon for reporters to use "interpretive artistic license" on the basic facts gleaned from an interview.  Many an interviewee probably were left scratching their head wondering whom else a reporter may  have spoken to to collect all the facts for a personal story.


I'll buy that reporters sometimes get the wrong end of the stick, but in the case of studio information like this ....
http://www.universalmusic.ca/press-releases/29904/
.... the musician and/or her people have to OK the content.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> From The Daily Beast (whatever publication that may be.) ....


Good catch - _The Daily Beast_ is a pop-culture online news outlet (usual Wikipedia caveats apply):


> .... The Daily Beast is an American news reporting and opinion website founded and formerly published by Tina Brown, former editor of _Vanity Fair_ and _The New Yorker_ as well as the short-lived _Talk Magazine_. The Daily Beast was launched on 6 October 2008, and is owned by IAC. John Avlon, an American journalist and political commentator as well as a CNN contributor, is the site's editor-in-chief, and Rhona Murphy is its interim CEO. Brown stepped down as editor in September 2013.
> 
> The name of the site was taken from a fictional newspaper in Evelyn Waugh's novel Scoop.
> 
> On 12 November 2010, The Daily Beast and Newsweek announced a merger deal, creating a combined company, The Newsweek Daily Beast Company. On 3 August 2013 IAC, owner of The Daily Beast, sold Newsweek to IBT Media, owner of the International Business Times.  In September of 2014, one year after Tina Brown's departure was announced, The Daily Beast reached a new record of 21 million unique visitors - a 60% year-over-year increase in readers, accompanied by a 300% increase in the overall size of its social media community ....


----------



## FSTO (8 Dec 2014)

Upon further review. She should clear a few things up.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0lgqud30N8


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Dec 2014)

> Seven years prior, Kiesa Rae Ellestad was in simulation training, dispatching virtual terrorists with a Colt Canada C-7 rifle—the equivalent of an Armalite AR-15.
> 
> “Ours is advanced for cold weather, so the barrel won’t explode in arctic conditions,” she says with a grin. “I was really good at shooting.”
> 
> ...



This is going beyond artistic license into full retard.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2014)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> This made for an entertaining read:
> 
> Shared with the standard caveats:
> 
> ...



It says 'former pilot'.  He's sporting some version of American wings on his OD (Cdn) flying jacket in the pic,  but here it looks to me like he has the Photo Tech trade badge on.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Dec 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It says 'former pilot'.  He's sporting some version of American wings on his OD (Cdn) flying jacket in the pic,  but here it looks to me like he has the Photo Tech trade badge on.


Good visual catch, EITS!  According to this, you're bang on ....


> .... In 1957, as soon as he turned 18, Mr. Rubin joined the Royal Canadian Air Force as *a ground and air-reconnaissance photographer*, though he already had a pilot's licence ....


.... which is not exactly a "onetime reconnaissance pilot" and "former Cold War pilot."  Here, it's a bit broader, but not entirely clear if you read on the fly (no pun intended) ....


> .... The former Royal Canadian Air Force photo reconnaissance specialist and NATO-decorated pilot ....



Since nothing is in quotes, I can't find any quotes of him saying, in effect, "I was a pilot in the RCAF".  That said, there is wiggle room in that the headline writer (who, most of the time, is not the same person who wrote the article) may not have read the piece carefully enough to differentiate "pilot" from "technician", especially if s/he read only as far as _".... the time he spent in the air force flying top-secret reconnaissance missions over the Soviet Union .... He was briefly stationed in Canada before being transferred overseas to fly harrowing high-altitude missions for NATO and the CIA ...."_

That said, I leave it to SME's to sort out the "I was in Area 51" stuff.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2014)

The Area 51 stuff, I have no iron in that fire.  

As for aerial recce flights out of BC, who knows what went on back in those days.  The one guy I know who I could ask and trust anything he said was fact is my Dad but he didn't join the VP community until the later part of the '60's.  

Anyone care to tell me exactly what flights went on last week out of our operational Sqns?  No?  Didn't see anything or everything on the news?  I know _some_ of it and, of course, won't be discussing what did, or did not, happen, outside of the crew room or Sqn lines.  Point being, just like our sub ops or SOF or whatever, not everything that happens at a flying Sqn is common knowledge around the CF and/or reported on the news in this day and age, image back then before digital media, ATI laws, etc.  

Could Clunks or Argus's been tasked to fly missions close to/approaching Russian airspace, maritime approaches, collect photo Int, etc?  Hmmmm.  Did/do the Russians do the same thing with their Bears?  

I guess it's like the Caramilk secret or Santa Claus...most people will never really know the facts.


----------



## HARSH LASER (8 Dec 2014)

BBC News article "Kiesza: From elite sniper to chart topper"

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30327574


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2014)

Elite navy sniper unit.

Hmm.  Nothing comes to mind on that one.  It must be on one of the CODs that didn`t come out for PC...I don`t have Xbox.   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2014)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> This is going beyond artistic license into full retard.



You're going to make me actually read the original story now...I was trying to be kind generally without being drawn into reading the sordid detailed world of elite aquatic sniping...


*reads article*


I think I just lost a few brain cells after reading that...  :-\


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Dec 2014)

HARSH LASER said:
			
		

> BBC News article "Kiesza: From elite sniper to chart topper"
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-30327574



According to this Youtube video " 10 Things You Don't Know About Kiesza," she started out as a ballerina, can walk on her hands, is double jointed and *won top-shot when she was in the navy*.


----------



## cupper (9 Dec 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> According to this Youtube video " 10 Things You Don't Know About Kiesza," she started out as a ballerina, can walk on her hands, is double jointed and *won top-shot when she was in the navy*.



You had me at double jointed. ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (9 Dec 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> According to this Youtube video " 10 Things You Don't Know About Kiesza," she started out as a ballerina, can walk on her hands, is double jointed and *won top-shot when she was in the navy*.



You mean, during her reserve basic riffle quals she managed to hit the figure 4 at 100 yards 70% of the time without pointing her riffle in the wrong direction at any point, thus not giving the range safety officer any heart attacks ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Dec 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You mean, during her reserve basic riffle quals she managed to hit the figure 4 at 100 yards 70% of the time without pointing her riffle in the wrong direction at any point, thus not giving the range safety officer any heart attacks ?



That, and she probably didn't call it a riffle.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That, and she probably didn't call it a riffle.


 :rofl: Gotta love that auto-complete!


----------



## Staff Weenie (9 Dec 2014)

Maybe she was given a riffle.....


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Dec 2014)

Maybe she riffled a few feathers....  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Dec 2014)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That, and she probably didn't call it a riffle.



God damned autocorrect.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2014)

Remember this guy shopping for military discounts in the mall:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOj07ClhEi8

Here he is with his comeback:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_r_CG0MOcQ

He is definitely missing a few brain cells if he thinks that way.


----------



## Stoker (10 Dec 2014)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> According to this Youtube video " 10 Things You Don't Know About Kiesza," she started out as a ballerina, can walk on her hands, is double jointed and *won top-shot when she was in the navy*.



Looks like she joined the Naval Reserves as a NavCom and stayed in for a couple years. She also did a Rimpac deployment. As for sniper, she apparently got top shot on her basic. All the Sniper BS is from the media.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Dec 2014)

Perhaps, but she should make a comment on the issue.


----------



## Stoker (11 Dec 2014)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but she should make a comment on the issue.



The girl seems like a flake, but 

From Mcleans

Kiesza attributes her success, in part, to an eclectic Western Canadian background—though
“people sometimes just take what I say and add their own [ideas].
They’re like, ‘She was a code-breaker.’ No, I was a naval communicator.”
She joined the navy reserves in high school; at 16, she attended summer
boot camp in Borden, Ont., where she wore full uniforms with woollen
socks in high heat, and was yelled at for a piece of lint on her bed.
She was even gassed in a gas chamber—as part of training with a gas
mask—to know what it feels like (“I’d say that’s the worst way to die”).
She was too much of a non-conformist for the armed forces,
but her training has stayed with her. It’s both a metaphor for her
“obsessive” drive (“I was able to lock into the target,” she says of her
gun skills, which won her the boot camp’s “top shot” award) and
practical preparation for a punishing pop star’s schedule: “The military
taught me to go past what I think my limits are.”


----------



## FSTO (11 Dec 2014)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> The girl seems like a flake, but
> 
> From Mcleans
> 
> ...



Good for her to clear things up.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2014)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Good for her to clear things up.



Except, the McLean's article is dated 7 Aug 2014 and the BBC one is dated 6 Dec 2014.  So, I'd say she didn't "clear" anything up.

Unless otherwise proven, IMO, she's prone to exaggerate or at least doesn't correct misconceptions.


----------



## FSTO (11 Dec 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Except, the McLean's article is dated 7 Aug 2014 and the BBC one is dated 6 Dec 2014.  So, I'd say she didn't "clear" anything up.
> 
> Unless otherwise proven, IMO, she's prone to exaggerate or at least doesn't correct misconceptions.



I didn't check the dates.
Anyway, I'm not going to lose anymore sleep over this issue. That freaks that run the entertainment media machine get weak at the knees about a girl with a gun tells me more about their lack of integrity and inability to fact check.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2014)

Update on Frank Gervais case and a look at how wide spread the problem is, in this CBC report:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152525931427686


----------



## Dissident (14 Dec 2014)

RE: Kiesza

I actually took the time to send her a message through her official FB account. I was rather curt/terse (if not quite rude), detailing what I knew of her time in and the misconceptions that keep being spread in the media. She actually answered and was quite nice, but she is letting things take their course. She has no intention of addressing any of these comments, to my disappointment.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Dec 2014)

Conz said:
			
		

> I don't think this comment is appropriate. In fact, I find it offensive.



One of those guys huh.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2014)

Crackpot. Is it Crackpot? :dunno:


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Dec 2014)

I'm going with "contortionist", she is pretty bendy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Dec 2014)

"confrontationist", after all she's a top sniper...


----------



## Pusser (15 Dec 2014)

I don't think it is at all fair to give Kiesza a hard time about what other people have said about her.  She's not making outrageous claims, so leave her alone.  If we all spent time correcting every misconception others had of us, we'd never have any time left over to unfairly criticize others.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Dec 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I don't think it is at all fair to give Kiesza a hard time about what other people have said about her.  She's not making outrageous claims, so leave her alone.  If we all spent time correcting every misconception others had of us, we'd never have any time left over to unfairly criticize others.



Shes been approached about the blatantly erroneous information and shrugged it off. Lack of integrity but she probably doesn't care since she's filthy rich.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Dec 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> She's not making outrageous claims, so leave her alone.


But not denying them can sorta-kinda be seen as at least _suggesting_ they're true, no?


----------



## Pusser (16 Dec 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> But not denying them can sorta-kinda be seen as at least _suggesting_ they're true, no?



The trouble is that although mistakes are often printed on the front page, retractions and corrections are often relegated to to the bottom of page 34.  Even if she wanted to correct the "problem" it likely wouldn't do any good and her publicist likely feels that there are bigger fish to fry.  This is all much ado about nothing.  Most of the other clowns described in this thread are dressing up in the trappings of heroes and publicly and loudly proclaiming their heroism.  She's not doing that.  She's not in their league.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Dec 2014)

Why should she do anything? Look at the free publicity you're all giving her.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why should she do anything? Look at the free publicity you're all giving her.



And I think a certain someone in this thread is jacking up her YouTube views  ;D


----------



## OldTanker (16 Dec 2014)

I would think that rather than going after her for issues of detail (which were not of her doing) and criticizing any possible "career embellishment" (which I suspect many of us have done either in the bar or around the campfire), we acknowledge that fact that she SERVED at all, and celebrate the fact she credits her service to being a positive force in her life. I can't see any connection between her and some of the utter frauds we are otherwise "outing" on this board. I don't see anything in any of this that would required her to make some sort of public apology or open a vein. Give the girl a break.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2014)

OldTanker said:
			
		

> I would think that rather than going after her for issues of detail (which were not of her doing) and criticizing any possible "career embellishment" (which I suspect many of us have done either in the bar or around the campfire), we acknowledge that fact that she SERVED at all, and celebrate the fact she credits her service to being a positive force in her life. I can't see any connection between her and some of the utter frauds we are otherwise "outing" on this board. I don't see anything in any of this that would required her to make some sort of public apology or open a vein. Give the girl a break.



I think we really are getting wrapped around the axle on this one.  A couple of points:

1.  She hasn't bothered to deny her publicist's and the press releases, so a negative on that one.  Shame on her and let's move on. 

2.  There are still Posers and Walts to be found within the military, as we have seen with a certain Colonel, and perhaps someone else in our careers, who have worn Jump Wings or some other qualification that they did not earn.  (In a way, she is one example as well.....Shame on her again.)

3.  Celebrities do tend at times to have egos that do make them make some 'stupid' comments.  Who was it that recently said his job as an actor was harder than that of a Navy Seal?  Again, she is craving celebrity status, so obviously her ego is now in play.

4.  Our memories are, for the most part, short and she will soon fade away from memory.  Shall we move on now?


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2014)

An interesting tidbit I never knew highlighted ....


> A 56-year-old Surrey man who police say admitted to falsely wearing military medals and posing as a veteran at ceremonies won’t be charged after returning the items earlier this month.
> 
> Surrey RCMP told 24 hours Thursday that it was brought on to investigate after being contacted by the Royal Canadian Legion “about a male that had his photo taken in a ceremony wearing medals that were probably not his.”
> 
> ...


vancouver.24hrs.ca, 21 Dec 2014


----------



## Alberta Bound (22 Dec 2014)

Yes summary conviction (only) offences have a limitation of action of 6 months from the offence date. This is most often evident in that Provincial Offences usually must be laid (either ticket issued or long form information sworn) in that 6 months. There are some exceptions. BC used to have legislation extending that to 12 months for Provincial Offences. 

But very few Criminal Code offences are summary conviction ONLY. 419 CC happens to be one. Most offences are Dual Procedure (others are straight indictable) so charges are not restricted to that 6 month limitation. 

Now I may but a simple S/Sgt. But Dec 21 - Nov 11 does not = 6 months by any math I understand. So why no charge? Or at least extra judicial sanction (alternative measure) which are common for first offenders.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Dec 2014)

> A spokesman said police spoke with both legion and military officials and determined the man was a reservist, but the medals were not his.



So this brings a question to mind: did he wear these unearned medals on his CF uniform? 

If so, that makes him subject to the CSD, which therefore makes him eligible to have a charge laid against him.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2014)

Alberta Bound said:
			
		

> Now I may but a simple S/Sgt. But Dec 21 - Nov 11 does not = 6 months by any math I understand. So why no charge? Or at least extra judicial sanction (alternative measure) which are common for first offenders.


You're not alone.  When I read the "six months", I guessed it was for some incidents ranging from the summer or so (no earlier than 21 Jun, based on the date of publication), given that my math also indicates Remembrance Day was far less than six months ago, too (42 days between 11 Nov and date of publication).


----------



## Alberta Bound (22 Dec 2014)

I don't believe that he is a reservist at this time. I believe he was in the past. The photo on the Internet as well as another (unedited) that I saw from a member on this site shows him in blue blazer, legion crest and medals, jump wings (red leaf), maroon beret, PPCLI cap badge and a U.S. CIB. Besides the 5 medal collection he had on. Quite a unique ensemble. 

The photos were from Nov 11 2014.


----------



## Alberta Bound (22 Dec 2014)

I am guessing, but expect that it was felt that the embarrassment to the subject ( just can't squeak out gentleman) and his family (including one associated to the CF) was probably felt to be enough. 

I went through this first hand a few years ago where another subject (in his 60s) was appearing at numerous events (with many prominent local people - politicians) as a retired USMC Sgt. He was telling many tales and making himself the centre of attention. When he started talking about his upcoming deployment the red flags went up and after some checks his single engagement (3 years?) time in the US Navy came out. Questions were raised about charges but it was decided by higher authority not to go further. After a couple years of laying low, I saw him again this year in "his"USMC Blues at Nov 11. Less boisterous but still there.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jan 2015)

Take a look at this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canadian-or-British-paratrooper-or-SAS-training-/291317032813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3d9276d

Now the posers could have documentation that may fool the ordinary citizen. Having said this, the only true documentation is a Course Report. 
How long before they are up for sale?


----------



## Remius (6 Jan 2015)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Take a look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canadian-or-British-paratrooper-or-SAS-training-/291317032813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3d9276d
> 
> Now the posers could have documentation that may fool the ordinary citizen.



And with one sold... :-\


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jan 2015)

I don't think that is the actual name on the course certificate that was given out at CABC or whatever it is called now?

But, regardless that is pretty sad.  Next will be 'fake coins' or jump logs.


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jan 2015)

a fighter pilot one would be awesome, but as the Axe commercial says, nothing beats an Astronaut. So that one, I would buy...


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jan 2015)

I'm not sure what is more pathetic, that some guy is selling those crappy things for $24, or the fact that some schmuck would actually pay for it....


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jan 2015)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> a fighter pilot one would be awesome, but as the Axe commercial says, nothing beats an Astronaut. So that one, I would buy...



Would this one do?


----------



## Happy Guy (7 Jan 2015)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Take a look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canadian-or-British-paratrooper-or-SAS-training-/291317032813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3d9276d
> 
> ...


Off topic.
Someone has a strange sense of humour.  On this fake certificate it names CWO Jardine as the course officer and LCol Morneault as the CO of the jump school.  For those of us who remember CWO Jardine was the RSM of the CAR during the Somalia deployment and LCol Morneault was the CO of the CAR before he was relieved of command just before the deployment to Somalia.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2015)

This one from Australia ....


> Con artists: Wayne Charters claimed he was an ASIO superspy to con his new bride into handing over a fortune ....


vetfriends.com profile here


----------



## cryco (7 Jan 2015)

Nice find! They have certificates available for various countries. damn. It's pretty sad that walts would go that far to back their sham.


----------



## Dissident (7 Jan 2015)

Can I get a certificate for Underwater Ninja Sniper Knife-Fighting Commando?


----------



## cryco (7 Jan 2015)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Can I get a certificate for Underwater Ninja Sniper Knife-Fighting Commando?


ok, cooked one up for you


----------



## 57Chevy (8 Jan 2015)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Take a look at this.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canadian-or-British-paratrooper-or-SAS-training-/291317032813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d3d9276d



This is a very sad situation.  :nod:

Anything for a buck !


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Jan 2015)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> This is a very sad situation.  :nod:
> 
> Anything for a buck !



I think it's a great idea... as long as those who get one have to pay mess bills to the regiment of their choice.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

Though not a faux soldier, still worthy of mention ....


> NBC Nightly News anchor Brian Williams admitted Wednesday he was not aboard a helicopter hit and forced down by RPG fire during the invasion of Iraq in 2003, a false claim that has been repeated by the network for years.
> 
> Williams repeated the claim Friday during NBC’s coverage of a public tribute at a New York Rangers hockey game for a retired soldier that had provided ground security for the grounded helicopters, a game to which Williams accompanied him. In an interview with Stars and Stripes, he said he had misremembered the events and was sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pieman (5 Feb 2015)

> Can I get a certificate for Underwater Ninja Sniper Knife-Fighting Commando?



How much did that course cost!? Also, is Splinter as rat like as he appears on TV?


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Feb 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Though not a faux soldier, still worthy of mention ....



And Billary survived sniper fire  :

http://reason.com/blog/2015/02/04/will-brian-williams-get-away-with-misrem


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Feb 2015)

According to this story from the NBC News site Brian Williams is taking a leave of absence "for next several days." Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act.

Brian Williams to Take a Break From Nightly News for 'Next Several Days'

NBC Nightly News anchor and managing editor Brian Williams on Saturday said that he will take a break from anchoring the broadcast for "the next several days." His announcement comes after he clarified this week that he incorrectly remembered details in a 2003 reporting mission to Iraq.

"Upon my return, I will continue my career-long effort to be worthy of the trust of those who place their trust in us," Williams said in a note to NBC News staff.

In a piece that aired on Nightly News last week, Williams told the story of how a military helicopter he was traveling in during an assignment in Iraq took on enemy fire. But on Wednesday, Williams told viewers he had made a mistake in recalling the incident. He and his team were actually in an aircraft that was following the helicopter that was hit, he said.

NBC News president Deborah Turness announced Friday that there will be an internal review of the reporting that followed the events in Iraq. Williams said Saturday that it is "painfully apparent to me that I am presently too much a part of the news." Weekend Nightly News anchor Lester Holt will fill in for him during his absence.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2015)

Coming up with a stupid explanation that no one will believe makes the original mistake look even worse.


----------



## Teager (13 Feb 2015)

> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Friday, February 13, 2015 9:08PM EST
> Last Updated Friday, February 13, 2015 9:29PM EST
> A 66-year-old man in Hamilton, Ont., was arrested Friday for wearing Canadian military uniforms and allegedly impersonating a peace office at various ceremonies.
> ...




Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/66-year-old-arrested-for-impersonating-military-personnel-at-ceremonies-1.2236134#ixzz3RgOiPZ90


----------



## rmc_wannabe (13 Feb 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Though not a faux soldier, still worthy of mention ....



And now he is internet famous: http://www.martyduren.com/2015/02/07/the-best-brian-williams-memes/

Also, #BrianWilliamsWarStories is trending pretty high on Twitter at the moment ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2015)

Remember this guy?


			
				JS2218 said:
			
		

> http://www.thespec.com/news-story/5149940-mohawk-college-keynote-speaker-s-war-medals-under-scrutiny/


Busted! ....


> A 66-year-old Hamilton, Ont. man is facing charges he unlawfully used military uniforms and medals when attending oath ceremonies held by Citizenship and Immigration Canada.
> 
> Hamilton Police investigators began looking into the case in December. Donald Lemmond is accused of wearing military uniforms with "various medals of questionable service."
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeninercharlie (14 Feb 2015)

Lemmond's name does not appear on the list of recipients of the Silver Star, the Bronze Star, the Purple Heart or the Prisoner of War Medal data bases. He has claimed to be a combat medic with 101st AB in RVN, subsequently attended medical school at McMaster, and upon graduation was employed as a "full captain" ambulance driver! 

His claims of long service in the Canadian Armed Forces are not substantiated by his confusing, often changing, exclusively American medallic display. The medal he purports to be the Congressional Medal of Valour, is clearly meant to deceive, as it is, in fact, the Joint Service Commendation Medal suspended on a ribbon normally used on child's athletic award. He has appeared at citizenship ceremonies wearing ridiculous, self styled uniforms, where he regales attendees including members of the judiciary and new Canadians, that he's a much decorated military officer. Not surprisingly, US authorities have said, "Who?" 

This ain't Lemmond's (AKA Tyrell) first time at the rodeo, he was busted for doing the same thing several years ago


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Feb 2015)

> ...and that he has classified documents to prove it...



Ah, yes... the old "classified documents" angle.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Feb 2015)

Why the sarcasm, ModlrMike?

Did you not notice that your letter from Ottawa confirming that you are honourably discharged, your service being completed, and can now call yourself "retired" is a classified letter that is Top Secret?


----------



## cupper (15 Feb 2015)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Why the sarcasm, ModlrMike?
> 
> Did you not notice that your letter from Ottawa confirming that you are honourably discharged, your service being completed, and can now call yourself "retired" is a classified letter that is Top Secret?



It was until you spilled the beans.  ;D


----------



## Pusser (16 Feb 2015)

Don't let the Legion find out that Mr Lemmond has attached his poppy using a Canadian flag pin!  They get right ornery about that.


----------



## Cbbmtt (16 Feb 2015)

Personally, I like the the papa smurf purple (I know not red) beret that he's wearing.


----------



## Danjanou (16 Feb 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Don't let the Legion find out that Mr Lemmond has attached his poppy using a Canadian flag pin!  They get right ornery about that.



Yeah because the wrath of the blue haired and blazer brigade is really the last thing he needs to worry about now.


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2015)

Seems Bill O'Reilly has Brian Williams back. But people in glass houses ….

*Despite Furious Objections, Bill O'Reilly's War Claims Warrant Scrutiny*

http://www.npr.org/2015/02/23/388577819/despite-furious-objections-bill-oreillys-war-claims-warrant-scrutiny



> Give human invective machine Bill O'Reilly credit for consistency of performance.
> 
> Facing questions about his veracity, the nation's top-rated cable news host referred to his various critics as a "guttersnipe," a "liar," a "far-left zealot" and, in the case of one former CBS News colleague, "Room Service Eric." (That last one nickname was intended to convey that O'Reilly's former colleague Eric Engberg did not have the courage to leave the hotel during outbreaks of violence.)
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Feb 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Seems Bill O'Reilly has Brian Williams back. But people in glass houses ….
> 
> *Despite Furious Objections, Bill O'Reilly's War Claims Warrant Scrutiny*
> 
> http://www.npr.org/2015/02/23/388577819/despite-furious-objections-bill-oreillys-war-claims-warrant-scrutiny



Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.   >


----------



## cupper (24 Feb 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.   >



That's what I thought too.


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Feb 2015)

Not exactly Walt material, but:

Fight..... Instant Dictator Syndrome

http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Not exactly Walt material, but:
> 
> Fight..... Instant Dictator Syndrome
> 
> http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/



Priceless! 

(Note to self - make sure you wear stuf right)


----------



## Road (4 Mar 2015)

Good morning all, 

A few things first. 
1) Thank you for your service to Our country.
2) I have no military knowledge or background. 

 This is somewhat of a personal interest. 
I have an acquaintance that states they are a Canadian Forces veteran and have recently served in Afghanistan. I am concerned that they are " posing " .
This person's ( approx age mid 20's) personal actions / behaviors do not reflect those of person with a service back ground.  The information they state does not add up. I will admit some of a gut instinct here.
What specific questions can be asked to this person ?
How or where to proceed ? 

pls note this involves a impressionable young lady and maybe at risk of an abusive relationship.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## Remius (4 Mar 2015)

Road said:
			
		

> Good morning all,
> 
> A few things first.
> 1) Thank you for your service to Our country.
> ...



What exactly has he stated that might be questionable?


----------



## Road (4 Mar 2015)

hi, 
I met the person a few days ago.
At first I did not suspect anything until over hearing a phone conversation with a landlord on behalf ot the young lady.
He then stated he had served in Afghanistan, his extreme temper outburst and comments during the call raised the red flags. 

Then after the call he stated he is a computer programmer although did not know the term of smtp or dsl. He does not have a job and suspect he is homeless.
He also stated currently on O/W and only gets $670 a month. Would he not be receiving any monies from service ?  His actions and comments just do not add up.   
I would not confront him about this, as I know there could be underlying issues. 

 I have worked in mental health field and forgot to state 
as a younger man lived with my uncle and his family at Uplands AFB for 1 yr.


----------



## Remius (4 Mar 2015)

Road said:
			
		

> hi,
> I met the person a few days ago.
> At first I did not suspect anything until over hearing a phone conversation with a landlord on behalf ot the young lady.
> He then stated he had served in Afghanistan, his extreme temper outburst and comments during the call raised the red flags.
> ...



Ok, a few things to consider.  His anger and outbursts may be attributable to an OSI.  So that kind of thing might actually be legit.  Heck, it might just be that that's the way he is without an OSI.  No job and being homeless is not unheard of for some released members.  No, he might not be in receipt of any monies from the CF for his service.  There are plenty of scenarios where he might be getting some money or none at all.

Not saying he's a poser but he might not actually be one either.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Mar 2015)

I don't see anything here that would eliminate this guy as a vet. Anger issues? Lots of them.  Homeless?  You'd be surprised just how many homeless vets there are, to this nations shame. Fixed income?  If he's mid 20's, he didn't serve long enough to accumulate any sort of a pension, and unless injured, there would be no other income from past service.  Maybe the guy is just a dick, there are a few of them in the army too, y'know.


----------



## Pusser (4 Mar 2015)

Although not always the case (by a long shot), the posers are the ones who make the biggest deal out of their experiences and make the wildest claims of personal heroism or bravery.  Real vets tend to be much more humble.


----------



## Remius (4 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Although not always the case (by a long shot), the posers are the ones who make the biggest deal out of their experiences and make the wildest claims of personal heroism or bravery.  Real vets tend to be much more humble.



Or the ones that claim they can't really talk about their service.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Mar 2015)

Ask him what colour the boathouse is.

#SeanBeanFail


----------



## Happy Guy (4 Mar 2015)

Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronin_(film)

The reference for the colour of the boathouse is from this movie.
I still don't know the colour of the boathouse.

- mod fix of link -


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Mar 2015)

If he claims to be ex-RCR, hand him a paint brush and see if he automatically paints a rock, or if no paint brush leave a bunch of rocks on the ground in a disorderly pattern, come back in an hour, it they are neatly aligned, then likely he was.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Mar 2015)

Strike up a conversation. Ask him what unit he was with. Ask him where he deployed in Afghanistan. Ask him what awesome cool qualifications he has because it "interests" you...

Report back here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2015)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronin_(film)
> 
> The reference for the colour of the boathouse is from this movie.
> I still don't know the colour of the boathouse.


More here.


----------



## cupper (4 Mar 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Ask him what colour the boathouse is.
> 
> #SeanBeanFail





			
				Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Ref: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronin_(film)
> 
> The reference for the colour of the boathouse is from this movie.
> I still don't know the colour of the boathouse.
> ...





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> More here.



Here is the answer in case you ever get challenged on your SAS creds.  ;D

http://www.herefordrc.co.uk


----------



## Interstate66 (12 Mar 2015)

I have a few questions. I'm in the hiring process of a few potential employees. I have hired a few people, and hired one of them based heavily on the military experience they claim to have. This person has been has been working for me on a probationary condition for about a month now. I have noticed a few things that seem suspicious when he talks to others about his past military experiences, where he's been and a few other things. Maybe someone here could help me figure out if he is a fake and has fooled me. Here are my questions:

1) If he was 16 when he joined in 1995, where would he have done his basic training?
2) If he served a total of six years, what is the highest rank he could've achieved while only going up through the ranks (not going to officer training school)?
3) If he joined the military and did not have a criminal record at the time, and got into trouble with the law during his time in the army (not military charges or misconduct), could he have hidden this from the military? If not, what would the procedure be? Could he have stayed in the army? Would he be discharged? Honourable discharge? Dishonourable discharge? Discharge of some other kind?
4) Is it possible to jump from the reserves to regular force?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I do hope that he is who he says he is, as he's a pretty decent employee. But I will not stand for keeping someone employed based on lies, especially lies about serving in the military


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (12 Mar 2015)

Hi there, 

One of the first things you can ask these individuals for is their Military Personnel Resume Record (MPRR).  It is a document that sums up all of your promotions, courses, postings (areas you worked), and also has information on their type of release (it is in a coded form at the bottom, but you can google what the codes mean).  

In response to your questions:

1) If he was 16 when he joined in 1995, where would he have done his basic training?

He could not have joined at 16.  The earliest you can join either the Reserves or Regular force is 17, with parental consent, 18 without.  Regardless of this, if he was Regular force, he would have gone to St-Jean sur Richeleau.  As an aside, in 1995, it was toward the latter end of our "Force Reduction" (downsizing), so we (the Forces) weren't doing a whole lot of hiring.  

2) If he served a total of six years, what is the highest rank he could've achieved while only going up through the ranks (not going to officer training school)?

As an Non-Commissioned Member (NCM), the highest rank someone could attain is Master Corporal or Master Seaman (for Navy).  If they are claiming to be an officer, the highest rank in that time would be a Captain or Lieutenant (Navy).

3) If he joined the military and did not have a criminal record at the time, and got into trouble with the law during his time in the army (not military charges or misconduct), could he have hidden this from the military? If not, what would the procedure be? Could he have stayed in the army? Would he be discharged? Honourable discharge? Dishonourable discharge? Discharge of some other kind?

Too complex to answer quickly.  Really is situation dependent.  Even if a person was successful in hiding a criminal conviction, this would eventually be picked up during the periodic review of their security clearance.  

4) Is it possible to jump from the reserves to regular force?

Yes.  

____

Hope this helps.


----------



## jeffb (12 Mar 2015)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> 1) If he was 16 when he joined in 1995, where would he have done his basic training?
> 
> He could not have joined at 16.  The earliest you can join either the Reserves or Regular force is 17, with parental consent, 18 without.  Regardless of this, if he was Regular force, he would have gone to St-Jean sur Richeleau.  As an aside, in 1995, it was toward the latter end of our "Force Reduction" (downsizing), so we (the Forces) weren't doing a whole lot of hiring.



That is not accurate. I have a friend who joined the primary reserve in 1997 at the age of 16. By the time he completed QL2 (BMQ now) he was 17 but he was 16 when he was sworn in and started QL2. I know this for sure because we went to high school together, were friends and were on the same QL2. Thinking back I think he had to be 17 by the time he finished QL2 or by some point in the year but I can't remember because it didn't happen to me. I have no idea if this is still in place.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (12 Mar 2015)

jeffb said:
			
		

> That is not accurate. I have a friend who joined the primary reserve in 1997 at the age of 16. By the time he completed QL2 (BMQ now) he was 17 but he was 16 when he was sworn in and started QL2. I know this for sure because we went to high school together, were friends and were on the same QL2. Thinking back I think he had to be 17 by the time he finished QL2 or by some point in the year but I can't remember because it didn't happen to me. I have no idea if this is still in place.



I can only speak to the fact of our (the CAF's) policy.  It is quite clear an explicit, not withstanding your friends experience.  

Taken from:  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#age

"WHO CAN APPLY:
To apply to the Forces, you must:

Be a Canadian Citizen.
Be 17 years of age, with parental consent, or older, except:
Regular Officer Training Plan – Junior applications must be 16 or older.
Have completed at least Grade 10 or Secondaire IV (in Quebec).
Certain entry programs and occupations require higher levels of education. "


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Mar 2015)

And that policy was changed recently. In Spring 2001 I applied as a 16 year old to the PRes and was accepted.


----------



## mariomike (12 Mar 2015)

The age to join the reserves  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118188/post-1355178.html#msg1355178



			
				Interstate66 said:
			
		

> I do hope that he is who he says he is,



If he's not, he can go in here:

Walts, posers & wannabes (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/60282.1775


----------



## Interstate66 (13 Mar 2015)

My issues with his claims aren't at what age he joined. I know for sure that back then, you could join at 16 if you had parental consent and met the educational requirements. The issues I'm questioning are:

1) He claimed to have reached the rank of Second Lieutenant after six years of service.
2) He claimed that his basic training was done at CFB Gagetown, and did some other training at CFB Borden.
3) When his record check came back, it indicated that he had a theft under $5000 and a few mischief charges dating from when he was 18 and 19. He said that his charges and convictions were never discovered because record checks aren't done after you're already in.


----------



## kratz (13 Mar 2015)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> I can only speak to the fact of our (the CAF's) policy.  It is quite clear an explicit, not withstanding your friends experience.



The CAF's rapid changes in policy and regulations makes it challenging for outside employers 
to follow up information claimed in veteran resumes.
The older the information, the more effort it takes to confirm it is true.

For the Op, there are organizations that work collectively to employ veterans. 
If you choose to sign on with these reputable groups, most of your concerns will be assuaged,
when considering a CAF veteran.
- JPSU at a base near you, is the best source since we do not know you
- Review the CAF Transition Program

As for his claims, I'm an HRM student now. You've already confirmed one of his claims is incorrect, therefore you have grounds to release (fire) him, for false information in the hiring process.

CAF members are also members of our community and at some point will retire and take up other jobs.
Our skills, knowledge base and ethics make us valuable resources to industry. Knowing how to effectively 
capitalize on this resource and avoid pitfalls is the aim of the organizations I directed you toward above.


----------



## dangles (13 Mar 2015)

Interstate66 said:
			
		

> My issues with his claims aren't at what age he joined. I know for sure that back then, you could join at 16 if you had parental consent and met the educational requirements. The issues I'm questioning are:
> 
> 1) He claimed to have reached the rank of Second Lieutenant after six years of service.
> 2) He claimed that his basic training was done at CFB Gagetown, and did some other training at CFB Borden.
> 3) When his record check came back, it indicated that he had a theft under $5000 and a few mischief charges dating from when he was 18 and 19. He said that his charges and convictions were never discovered because record checks aren't done after you're already in.



Second Lieutenant is nothing if he joined as an Officer originally.........if he joined as an NCM then it is quite a stretch.

As mentioned earlier I would ask for an MPRR. However, a very simple way to test him would be to ask for his service number. The format of a service number is 9 digits, like so X00-000-000. The first digit is a letter sounded out phonetically (N - November, T - Tango etc.) and the other 8 digits are numbers.

We have our service number drilled into our heads pretty hard, and if he was in for 6 years i'm sure he would be no different. If he gets the format completely wrong, or he stumbles around and looks for an excuse, I think you should be a little suspicious.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Mar 2015)

It is possible that he had a criminal conviction of which the CF knew nothing, while he was a Reserve member. We often don't know what people get up to in their private lives.

I can't think of any way he could joint at 16, and end his service six years later as a 2Lt without going to RMC or having a degree. 

It is possible that he did his Reserve basic in Gagetown. There was a period where the Reserves did basic training in all manner of locations. That has since narrowed to very few.

As others have suggested, ask for his Service Number and a copy of his MPRR. Ask him what his MOC was. If he prevaricates, then be suspicious.


----------



## McG (13 Mar 2015)

2Lt is easily possible for a reservist in six years.  Most reserve officers will see that within their first year.  However, the individual would have been in university or college before getting into an officer program.  He could have joined as a NCM in high school and switched to an officer training program 1 to 3 years later.


----------



## Tuscar01 (13 Mar 2015)

I recommend contacting the military police. It would take an MP about 5 minutes to figure out if this member was actually in the CF.  If they don't know, they will be able to point you in the right direction to get an answer. If you get this guys service number, it will take them no time at all. A service number is much like a police officers badge number. It is almost impossible that a real CF member would not have it memorized. Google your local CFB's phone number and ask the operator to patch you to the non-emergency MP line. I truly think this would be your best bet at solving your case.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Mar 2015)

Tuscar01 said:
			
		

> I recommend contacting the military police. It would take an MP about 5 minutes to figure out if this member was actually in the CF.  If they don't know, they will be able to point you in the right direction to get an answer. If you get this guys service number, it will take them no time at all. A service number is much like a police officers badge number. It is almost impossible that a real CF member would not have it memorized. Google your local CFB's phone number and ask the operator to patch you to the non-emergency MP line. I truly think this would be your best bet at solving your case.



I recommend you refrain from posting such an asinine statements in the future. In Canada we (including DND) have these things called Privacy Laws, that would preclude the course of action you just suggested. 

To Interstate66
Aside from the person in question providing some sort of proof, this is who you would contact for prior service, however they do mention that little thing called privacy laws as well http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/military-heritage/Pages/obtain-copies-military-service-files.aspx


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Mar 2015)

Interstate66.  The fact that your employer is hiring is nice to hear.  I hope that you get the employee's you desire.  Good luck.


----------



## Pusser (13 Mar 2015)

Verifying past employment is a legitimate action for a prospective employer and the release of that information by a former employer does not violate any privacy regulations.  You may not be able to find out exactly what someone did while in the CF, or personal information about him, but you can find out if they were in fact a member.  I recommend contacting the Superintendant Clerk in the Orderly Room of the your nearest CF Base.  He should be able to guide you on the process.  Just tell him/her that you are an employer doing a background check and want to verify employment.

Furthermore, the CF does nothing without a form of some sort.  Some folks have mentioned the MPRR, which is a good source, but not necessarily the sort of thing that a person hangs on to, especially considering the timeframe where this guy claims to have been released.  However, you could still ask to see his release documents.  Another thing you could ask for is his Unit Employment Record (UER).  At the time in question, this item (it's actually a folder full of other documents) was supposed to be issued to every releasing member specifically for the purpose of showing people what the member had done while in the CF

Finally, it's entirely possible that he could have joined at 16, stayed for six years and released as a 2Lt: 

    1) join at 16
    2) do five years at RMC (one year prep + four years for degree)
    3)  commissioned as a 2Lt upon graduation from RMC

It is unlikely that a Regular Force member would be able to hide a criminal conviction for very long.  Perhaps, he was kicked out because of the conviction?  The statement that they don't do checks after you're in is complete BS.


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Mar 2015)

Tuscar01 said:
			
		

> I recommend contacting the military police. It would take an MP about 5 minutes to figure out if this member was actually in the CF.  If they don't know, they will be able to point you in the right direction to get an answer. If you get this guys service number, it will take them no time at all. A service number is much like a police officers badge number. It is almost impossible that a real CF member would not have it memorized. Google your local CFB's phone number and ask the operator to patch you to the non-emergency MP line. I truly think this would be your best bet at solving your case.



Uh, nope. Personal information is protected under the privacy act and is not just releasable because someone calls and asks for it. There are many avenues for someone to prove former service including a retired members card, past course reports, MPRRs, etc. All these items would have the members service number on it should they be willing to provide them.


----------



## The_Falcon (13 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Verifying past employment is a legitimate action for a prospective employer and the release of that information by a former employer does not violate any privacy regulations.  You may not be able to find out exactly what someone did while in the CF, or personal information about him, but you can find out if they were in fact a member.  I recommend contacting the Superintendant Clerk in the Orderly Room of the your nearest CF Base.  He should be able to guide you on the process.  Just tell him/her that you are an employer doing a background check and want to verify employment.
> 
> Furthermore, the CF does nothing without a form of some sort.  Some folks have mentioned the MPRR, which is a good source, but not necessarily the sort of thing that a person hangs on to, especially considering the timeframe where this guy claims to have been released.  However, you could still ask to see his release documents.  Another thing you could ask for is his Unit Employment Record (UER).  At the time in question, this item (it's actually a folder full of other documents) was supposed to be issued to every releasing member specifically for the purpose of showing people what the member had done while in the CF



You might want to actually READ the Privacy Act first, since it is obvious you haven't, here is the link and appropriate section to make it easier for you.

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/p-21/page-3.html#h-6



> Definitions
> 
> 3. In this Act
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I fail to see where a clerk or even a Chief Clerk of a unit can just hand over personal information just because an employer is asking for it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Mar 2015)

Find someone in the area you KNOW has served to ask him some questions.....


----------



## Pusser (15 Mar 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I fail to see where a clerk or even a Chief Clerk of a unit can just hand over personal information just because an employer is asking for it.



It doesn't, but I never said that in the first place.  I said the Chief Clerk may be able to guide him in the process.  Prospective employers do background checks all the time, including verification of employment.  I'm reasonably confident that there is a way to do it that does not violate the Privacy Act.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Mar 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> It doesn't, but I never said that in the first place.  I said the Chief Clerk may be able to guide him in the process.  Prospective employers do background checks all the time, including verification of employment.  I'm reasonably confident that there is a way to do it that does not violate the Privacy Act.



If that new employer has a signed consent form the person in question to obtain information about them. No consent, legally no information can be provided.


----------



## Brasidas (17 Mar 2015)

Interstate66 said:
			
		

> I have a few questions. I'm in the hiring process of a few potential employees. I have hired a few people, and hired one of them based heavily on the military experience they claim to have. This person has been has been working for me on a probationary condition for about a month now. I have noticed a few things that seem suspicious when he talks to others about his past military experiences, where he's been and a few other things. Maybe someone here could help me figure out if he is a fake and has fooled me. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) If he was 16 when he joined in 1995, where would he have done his basic training?
> 2) If he served a total of six years, what is the highest rank he could've achieved while only going up through the ranks (not going to officer training school)?
> ...



1) Any area training center. Wainwright, Meaford, Gagetown. Its possible for it to have been run elsewhere.

2) I've seen a WO in six years with the reserves, exceptional case. 

 A 2Lt is certainly possible, if he had a degree, without going on any special courses. I've had 2Lt's in the reserve who haven't done any sort of basic training. A reserve member who trains as an officer while still in post-secondary can also earn a commission, but would go on officer courses. You do not need to have a degree to receive a commission.

3) Yes, particularly if he didn't apply for an updated security clearance.

4) Yes, and it is also possible to be on taskings with a regforce unit without transferring between the two.

I'm not seeing anything here that undermines his story.


----------



## kratz (17 Mar 2015)

I'm back at school and have access to my materials.

Haggis Hatchet Man is referring to PIPEDA, 
Which has been wielded as a blunt sword by many companies to slash access to information requests. This law allows for current employers to confirm; “name, title, business address and telephone number. Any information beyond name, title business address and telephone number is regarded as personal and private.” **


** Dessler, G., Cole, N. D., & Chhinzer, N. (2014). Human resources management in Canada (12th ed.). Pearson. **

Yes, IAW PIPEDA  an employer can;  confirm name, job title, business address and phone number. Timeframe is not included in that legal permission. If information is released, employee must be informed.

``edit: my fault: Responding to the wrong person.


----------



## The_Falcon (18 Mar 2015)

kratz said:
			
		

> I'm back at school and have access to my materials.
> 
> Haggis Hatchet Man is referring to PIPEDA,
> Which has been wielded as a blunt sword by many companies to slash access to information requests. This law allows for current employers to confirm; “name, title, business address and telephone number. Any information beyond name, title business address and telephone number is regarded as personal and private.” **
> ...



No I was referring to the Privacy Act (In fact I quoted from it) the Privacy Act deals with government institutions (which the CAF is and therefore is the applicable legislation), PIPEDA deals with private companies. 

Don't confuse the two they are two SEPARATE acts

https://www.priv.gc.ca/leg_c/leg_c_p_e.asp
The Personal Information Protection and Electronic Documents Act (PIPEDA) sets out ground rules for how private sector organizations may collect, use or disclose personal information in the course of commercial activities. PIPEDA also applies to federal works, undertakings and businesses in respect of employee personal information

https://www.priv.gc.ca/leg_c/leg_c_a_e.asp
The Privacy Act took effect on July 1, 1983. This Act imposes obligations on some 250 federal government departments and agencies to respect privacy rights by limiting the collection, use and disclosure of personal information. The Privacy Act also gives individuals the right to access and request correction of personal information about themselves held by these federal government organizations.


----------



## vincent.escanlar (18 Mar 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> No I was referring to the Privacy Act (In fact I quoted from it) the Privacy Act deals with government institutions (which the CAF is and therefore is the applicable legislation), PIPEDA deals with private companies.
> 
> Don't confuse the two they are two SEPARATE acts



Another reason why some people get confused about the application of the _Privacy Act_ is the belief that it applies only to personal information that government has on the general public - eg details government gets when you apply for services, cross the border, etc - but not federal employees and their work. In fact, it does apply to federal employees as well.



> The Privacy Act relates to an individual’s right to access and correct personal information the Government of Canada holds about them or the Government’s collection, use and disclosure of their personal information in the course of providing services (e.g., old age pensions or employment insurance).
> 
> The Privacy Act only applies to federal government institutions listed in the Privacy Act Schedule of Institutions. It applies to all of the personal information that the federal government collects, uses and discloses—be it about individuals or federal employees.
> 
> It should be noted that the Privacy Act does not apply to political parties and political representatives.


Source: https://www.priv.gc.ca/resource/fs-fi/02_05_d_15_e.asp


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Apr 2015)

No name yet......

http://www.guelphmercury.com/news-story/5543380-guelph-man-dressed-up-and-impersonated-a-military-officer-police-say/

Guelph man dressed up and impersonated a military officer, police say 
Guelph Mercury 
By Mercury staff 

GUELPH— A local man is facing charges after police say he dressed up and presented himself in a Canadian Forces Military Police uniform. 

On Monday, Guelph Police were called to a construction site in the south end, where a man known to construction employees reportedly dressed up as an officer in the Canadian Forces. 
Guelph Police said the man is not a member of the Canadian Forces. 
After a short investigation, officers found the military uniform equipment and arrested the suspect. 

A 26-year-old man from Guelph has been charged with two counts of personate a peace officer, two counts of unlawful use of military uniform, one count of the use of an imitation firearm in the commission of an offence and one count of criminal harassment. 

editor@guelphmercury.com


----------



## Rocky Mountains (2 Jul 2015)

Some random website I discovered on the internet.  I cannot attest to its veracity but delete it at the first possible moment if it doesn't ring true.

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=60622


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jul 2015)

The case is legit.


----------



## brihard (2 Jul 2015)

Rocky Mountains said:
			
		

> Some random website I discovered on the internet.  I cannot attest to its veracity but delete it at the first possible moment if it doesn't ring true.
> 
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=60622



Compeltely true. Wayne posted a long and whiny 'apology' on his facebook page that has quickly made the rounds. It's a shame that after 41 years of honourable service he had to go and wear medals he wasn't entitled to. He's an odd duck.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (2 Jul 2015)

Which is worse. The person who served for real and pulls this or the guy who never served. I'd say the former.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Jul 2015)

Absolutely, they're the ones that should know better.


----------



## Teager (3 Jul 2015)

Well that link I have some issues with. It says Wayne was never the founder of Wounded Warriors. That is false he is the founder along with my father. As noted above Wayne is an odd duck and he came out with the apology himself. If he hadn't written it doubt it would be where it is today. People have there opinions about him and that's fine but I know for a fact that he has gone above and beyond for many soldiers and families more so than most anyone else can say. 

And for the record Dan McTeague is not my father he is my cousin.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Jul 2015)

I believe what you say. However it only takes one misdeed to undo all that tremendous work. He knew better. He sounds like he'll take his medicine, but all his future actions will be scrutinized.


----------



## Teager (3 Jul 2015)

Sheep Dog AT said:
			
		

> I believe what you say. However it only takes one misdeed to undo all that tremendous work. He knew better. He sounds like he'll take his medicine, but all his future actions will be scrutinized.



Yes, you are correct. With today's social media things tend to spread like wild fire and he will have to take his medicine. I attempted to correct some mis information on that site however it didn't go over well of no surprise.I have to say it amazes me the things people will say about someone online but not to there face. It is interesting that someone from Wounded Warriors called them to say Wayne was never a founder and rather sad that someone is going that far.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jul 2015)

I know for a fact that Wayne was instrumental with WW. Last year I sat at a table at a WW event and listened to the current 
bureaucrats belittle, defame and cast him in the worst light possible as their reasoning for taking the organization away from him. He worked hard for the organization.

Despite his transgressions, I'll still buy Wayne a beer.

The last guy that was perfect got nailed to a cross.


----------



## Foster jones (27 Jul 2015)

So, 

I started working in a fibreglass plant, and this supervisor has stories, I'm digging into his past and have turned up nothing, however he has said 

- he is a sniper, he left in December 2014 and returned in January 2015. Said he was on a mission in Pakistan to rescue females who were kidnapped. Told approximately 50 people this

- next he stated he fought in Bosnia, he was on a routine patrol and said he stumbled upon a baby girl lying with its dead parents, he claims to have smuggled the baby back to Canada and raised it as his own, the child then grew up playing violin on the song " what kind of man" by Florence and the machine.

He is extremely volatile, gets angry easily and I have witnessed him become physical with employees, so everyone who works under him is working in fear, he found out that people were afraid of him and he brought everyone to a training room to watch videos, he stood at the front and said "I hear people are afraid of me" and then proceeded to show videos of him which were of "him" in combat in Afghanistan

He has claimed to have killed 33 enemies in one day as a sniper, giving him the title "Titan 33" 

The thing is, I know he's stories are bull, however, I didn't call him on it sooner because I was afraid to loose my job, but now that I'm not working under him, I feel I should speak up, if he is in fact military of some sort everything he has said is a huge conduct problem. So I'm trying to find out how I can clear the air and call him out on it, but I don't actually know if he is in the army or not. 
If anyone knows anything I can do, please message me. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2015)

No worker has to work under those conditions.

If you're in Ontario, call the OHS Help Centre at 1 877-202-0008, and lay an anonymous complaint.

Edit - I see you're in BC call Worksafe BC. Try this: 604 276-3053 in the Lower Mainland or 
toll-free in B.C. at 1 800 335-9330


----------



## fake penguin (27 Jul 2015)

He has 33 kills in one day hey. It's funny I heard people that lie like this often retell stories they read. The reason why 33 stood out for me because in 2009 in Helmand an US army Ranger Nick Irving had 33 kills in just over 4 months. They nick named him the reaper. They made a big deal out of Nick having that many confirmed kills in one tour I am sure we would of heard about this sniper. I wonder if he is stealing his story.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2015)

Ask him who his CO and RSM were and come back here with the info.


----------



## Haggis (27 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Ask him who his CO and RSM were and come back here with the info.



"That's classified!" will be the likely answer.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2015)

Haggis said:
			
		

> "That's classified!" will be the likely answer.


LOL, considering what he's already given up?


----------



## Dissident (27 Jul 2015)

Relevant section of the WSBC Regulation:
http://www2.worksafebc.com/Publications/OHSRegulation/part4.asp#SectionNumber:4.24

And the Guidelines (which also quotes the WCA):
http://www2.worksafebc.com/Publications/OHSRegulation/GuidelinesWorkersCompensationAct.asp#SectionNumber:G-D3-115_1-3

I'm no sniper, but I can think of half a dozen ways to trip up that guy. But then what? You have a shitty/angry supervisor...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2015)

I wonder if he used a super secret ninja sniper rifle that is classified as well?


----------



## Foster jones (28 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wonder if he used a super secret ninja sniper rifle that is classified as well?



Hahahha george that's funny, well to start, the first story he ever told that I heard him say, I never believed, the thing is I was new, still on probation and I knew that if I called him out I would have a target on my back, now, I've seen other people call him out and they were fired immediately, or just never came back to work. Seeing as he's not my supervisor anymore, people were asking me questions a few months ago I booked the day off for a ceremonial review they were wondering where I was when I returned, they were asking the physical requirements for JTF2 which are insane and how their reserves work with deployments and training for missions if your one of those special forces community members, and this guy (*name redacted by moderator*) is 250 lbs and not in any shape at all, lives out of his car, among other things.
There's just no possible way that any of this is possible and I know that, however before I call him out I need to make sure he doesn't have anything to do with the army or CF in any way shape or form. 

Thanks for the info I knew I'd get good replies, my whole shift is working in burying him, however were also concerned because of his angry temper that there could be retailiation, he's screaming at me for booking off to be at a funeral and someone forgot to tell him, everyone on my shift was walking on eggshells for the longest time and now that he's gone people are standing up. 
I will have to ask him who his RSM and CO were


----------



## Foster jones (28 Jul 2015)

He apparently has a sniper rifle that um well has this new scope on it that apparently turns green when it automatically locks onto the target.... I'm surprised that DND would allow him to have his rifle at home with him... I mean in his car that he lives in.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Jul 2015)

Foster jones said:
			
		

> He apparently has a sniper rifle that um well has this new scope on it that apparently turns green when it automatically locks onto the target.... I'm surprised that DND would allow him to have his rifle at home with him... I mean in his car that he lives in.



All joking aside, if he does have some serious issues as may be the case and he DOES have access to firearms, then as recceguy suggests, you have potential cause for concern...not necessarily for retribution for tripping him up on his sotries, but reasonable concern for your safety and that of your co-workers.  Have you called Workplace Safety BC yet?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Jul 2015)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> All joking aside, if he does have some serious issues as may be the case and he DOES have access to firearms, then as recceguy suggests, you have potential cause for concern...not necessarily for retribution for tripping him up on his sotries, but reasonable concern for your safety and that of your co-workers.  Have you called Workplace Safety BC yet?



Better yet, call the police.


----------



## rocnrol (28 Jul 2015)

for me..... personally..... stolen valor is a huge issue, and no job is worth keeping if the management is ok with keeping a scumbag like that as an employee, and let go someone who brings that crap to the fore front. I would call that pile of crap out every chance you get, and if he has a complete melt down on you, then like others have mentioned, there is then other grounds for his dismissal.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2015)

Actually:

1.  Supervisor is a bully and has a temper;

2.  Supervisor has a rifle; and 

3.  Supervisor lives in his car.

All of the above make me rather worried about his stability.


----------



## rocnrol (28 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually:
> 
> 1.  Supervisor is a bully and has a temper;
> 
> ...



^^^^^^ 100%


----------



## Jed (28 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I know for a fact that Wayne was instrumental with WW. Last year I sat at a table at a WW event and listened to the current
> bureaucrats belittle, defame and cast him in the worst light possible as their reasoning for taking the organization away from him. He worked hard for the organization.
> 
> Despite his transgressions, I'll still buy Wayne a beer.
> ...



I agree with that sentiment. In spite of this foolishness, Wayne worked hard and long for the cause and was instrumental  in the original Wounded Warrior Weekend events.  It's not like the guy is in the same league as other miscreant celebrities like Bill Cosby or Micheal Jackson.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2015)

Foster jones said:
			
		

> .... this guy (*name redacted by moderator*) is 250 lbs and not in any shape at all, lives out of his car, among other things ....


I'm going to play it small-c conservative here, Foster jones, and remove the name you listed, given that there's the potential for police to be involved.

Given all the flags, I join the others (including those with specific, current expertise in workplace safety) in urging you to call the authorities with these concerns.

Good luck in dealing with this - let us know how it goes.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Foster jones (28 Jul 2015)

Thanks, everyone. 

I'm for starters looking for a new job, but also I am currently dealing with the authorities in this. Work safe BC to be exact. Hopefully they will allow me to remain anonymous because I've got a wife and kids and don't need to be singled out for speaking up, like I said I've seen what happens when people call him out, or speak up. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Jul 2015)

Good luck, keep safe.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2015)

Foster jones said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> I'm for starters looking for a new job, but also I am currently dealing with the authorities in this. Work safe BC to be exact. Hopefully they will allow me to remain anonymous because I've got a wife and kids and don't need to be singled out for speaking up, like I said I've seen what happens when people call him out, or speak up. I will let you all know what happens.



Do you like camping? Do you like shooting guns? Can you use a shovel? I have a job opportunity for you..


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2015)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Do you like camping? Do you like shooting guns? Can you use a shovel? I have a job opportunity for you..




Now that could be taken several ways.    >


----------



## mariomike (28 Jul 2015)

Foster jones said:
			
		

> I was new, still on probation



I can understand a probationary employee not wishing to make waves. But, if you don't mind me asking, is your plant unionized? If so, was this brought to the attention of the union? If it was, did the union take any action? 
I recall our union had a "toxic" supervisor temporarily removed from street Operations to a cubicle inside HQ for rest and observation. Came back with a much sunnier disposition.  



			
				Foster jones said:
			
		

> Seeing as he's not my supervisor anymore,





			
				Foster jones said:
			
		

> , everyone on my shift was walking on eggshells for the longest time and now that he's gone people are standing up.



Glad to hear he is no longer your supervisor.


----------



## Foster jones (29 Jul 2015)

Enough people have made waves and I've taken the advice from you guys and put it to use, he was fired today brought it all forward to management. I just received the email from the plant manager about it. Did not say what exactly happened as I was not there for his termination, however given the kind of person he is, I'm taking precautions regarding our safety by keeping all the bay doors closed and locked, not entirely sure if management is concerned but I'm trying to find out. 

George Wallace is right about his stability. And I do feel like it's warranted being concerned. I will be talking to management tomorrow. 

Thank you everyone for all your input and advice. I appreciated as will my fellow employees.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2015)

Good idea, Immigration Canada ....


> The federal government has implemented safeguards to prevent fake war veterans from taking part in citizenship ceremonies after a Hamilton man was caught posing as a decorated ex-soldier last year.
> 
> The procedures include liaising with veteran associations to identify participants, verifying veterans' identification numbers, and preventing those who were dishonourably discharged from taking part.
> 
> ...


Lemmond would be this guy ....


----------



## expwor (31 Jul 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/news/fake-war-veterans-at-ceremonies-prompt-new-safeguards-from-ottawa-1.3174599


----------



## slayer/raptor (19 Aug 2015)

Does anyone recognize the man on the right? I'm no expert but I question the fact that a Canadian would have a Silver Star, Bronze Star, a purple heart etc... Of course he maybe would have spent time in the US services prior to becoming a Canadian soldier, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts?

http://espritdecorps.ca/defence-platforms-green


----------



## Jed (19 Aug 2015)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Does anyone recognize the man on the right? I'm no expert but I question the fact that a Canadian would have a Silver Star, Bronze Star, a purple heart etc... Of course he maybe would have spent time in the US services prior to becoming a Canadian soldier, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://espritdecorps.ca/defence-platforms-green



That sure does look odd. Also some sort of legion medals over on the right side. Someone should be able to ID and verify fairly quickly.


----------



## Loachman (19 Aug 2015)

A number of Canadians joined the US Armed Forces during the Vietnam War and subsequently joined the CF. Some of them wore their US bravery awards.

Rick Smith was a WO Huey Medevac Pilot and was shot down several times while extracting wounded, at the age of nineteen. I first met him at 422 Squadron (which was later merged with 403 Squadron) in Gagetown in 1978. He was also an Instructor at the Rotary Wing School in Portage when I did my Jet Ranger course in 1982.

I met an Officer Cadet at an RCR function somewhere in the seventies who was wearing some US medals. His last name was Cunningham, first name may have been Keith. There was also a Master Corporal in 3 RCR whose name I have completely forgotten.


----------



## Alberta Bound (19 Aug 2015)

The last one (green and white) appears to be the Vietnam Campaign Medal and beside it you can barely see what appears to be the Vietnam Service Medal. 

If he has the Silver Star then he should be on the Silver Star data base. If anyone recognizes him.


----------



## ArmyRick (19 Aug 2015)

I knew Keith Cunningham. He was a captain (RCR) last I saw him, very early nineties.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Aug 2015)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> Does anyone recognize the man on the right? I'm no expert but I question the fact that a Canadian would have a Silver Star, Bronze Star, a purple heart etc... Of course he maybe would have spent time in the US services prior to becoming a Canadian soldier, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://espritdecorps.ca/defence-platforms-green



If you are so upset by the possibility (however remote) that the gentleman in question is wearing foreign (or Canadian) awards to which he is not entitled, then why don't you contact the organization whose regalia he is wearing.  The Canadian Association of Veterans in United Nations Peacekeeping (CAVUNP) has a presence on the net with a list of contacts for their chapters including Victoria, the locale identified with the photo.  Likely, someone there can identify the gentleman and if they already know him to be genuine can tell you what to do.

(Edited to add)

Or, since it appears that he (along with the chap sporting the retirement beard) is also wearing the insignia of the Minister of Veterans Affairs Commendation, you can check that database.  I found photos there (along with identifying info) of individuals who look similar to these gentleman being presented the commendation.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Aug 2015)

Also note that all three of the gentlemen with Ms. May all belong to the same organization. I'm willing to bet that all three know each other and can probably vouch for each others awards.

Far more troubling to me is the fact that Ms. May appears to me have two antennae (with Canadian flags no less) sprouting from her head which confirms to me something I've always suspected - she's a  Martian!


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Aug 2015)

I had a MCpl in Calgary who had remustered out of 8CH.  One of his Sgt had been awarded an Iron Cross as a kid during the second world war.  He requested permission to wear the medal and it was granted.   Apparently it caused more than one double take on parades from visiting reviewing officers and dignitaries. 

And a friend, still serving, wears his medals earned as a youngster in the Parachute Regiment alongside his Canadian decorations.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (20 Aug 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I had a MCpl in Calgary who had remustered out of 8CH.  One of his Sgt had been awarded an Iron Cross as a kid during the second world war.  He requested permission to wear the medal and it was granted.   Apparently it caused more than one double take on parades from visiting reviewing officers and dignitaries.



Not that unusual as some people may think. When I was with 3 PPCLI in the mid-late '70's we had two senior NCO's who had fought in the Hitler Youth during WW2. Then there was a good friend of mine who was in 2 PPCLI during the sixties talking about having a former German paratrooper in his section.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Aug 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Not that unusual as some people may think. When I was with 3 PPCLI in the mid-late '70's we had two senior NCO's who had fought in the Hitler Youth during WW2. Then there was a good friend of mine who was in 2 PPCLI during the sixties talking about having a former German paratrooper in his section.



Yes.  I worked with a German on the highway patrol who had been a Hitler Youth, Fallschrimjager, Green Beret in Viet Nam, 2nd REP FFL in Djibouti and a Merc before coming to RCMP and to the highway patrol, where I met him.  Interesting man, he was.


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Aug 2015)

A lot of captured Germans were sent to Canada to spend the war in POW camps. The treatment they experienced was correct, and not brutal or terribly strict. Evidence suggest the experience had a positive effect and a large number of German veterans emigrated to Canada after the war. (Not all would have been prisoners here, but how many wanted to move behind the Iron Curtain to experience the Soviet life style?)


----------



## Haggis (20 Aug 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> A lot of captured Germans were sent to Canada to spend the war in POW camps. The treatment they experienced was correct, and not brutal or terribly strict. Evidence suggest the experience had a positive effect and a large number of German veterans emigrated to Canada after the war. (Not all would have been prisoners here, but how many wanted to move behind the Iron Curtain to experience the Soviet life style?)



My father-in-law was one of those, though never a guest of Her Majesty in Canada.  He was shot and captured in 1943 on the Eastern Front and was released by the Soviets in 1951.  He came to Canada in 1956 after hearing what some of his comrades had experienced while held here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I had a MCpl in Calgary who had remustered out of 8CH.  One of his Sgt had been awarded an Iron Cross as a kid during the second world war.  He requested permission to wear the medal and it was granted.   Apparently it caused more than one double take on parades from visiting reviewing officers and dignitaries.
> 
> And a friend, still serving, wears his medals earned as a youngster in the Parachute Regiment alongside his Canadian decorations.



That may have well been Wolf Funke. I served with him in Germany, early '70s. He served in the navy and had a blockade runners medal with a number of clasps and some others.

We were getting ready for Lielifontaine and were told CF Greens with medals for the next day. Wolfe stuck up his hand and asked our SSM, who happened to be a Brit, if that meant all medals. After a number of expletives he said "yes, all your medals." So next day, there was Wolfe with his Canadian and Nazi medals. As the SSM walk up to him during inspection, and spotted them, he went absolutely apoplectic to the point he couldn't speak and he actually turned purple. Funny shit that was.

And Wolfe wore all his medals from that time on.


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That may have well been Wolf Funke. I served with him in Germany, early '70s. He served in the navy and had a blockade runners medal with a number of clasps and some others.
> 
> We were getting ready for Lielifontaine and were told CF Greens with medals for the next day. Wolfe stuck up his hand and asked our SSM, who happened to be a Brit, if that meant all medals. After a number of expletives he said "yes, all your medals." So next day, there was Wolfe with his Canadian and Nazi medals. As the SSM walk up to him during inspection, and spotted them, he went absolutely apoplectic to the point he couldn't speak and he actually turned purple. Funny crap that was.
> 
> And Wolfe wore all his medals from that time on.



Good story and all the power to him.  However, the SSM doesn't actually have the authority to do that. No one in the CF does.  Only the Chancellery has the authority to authorize the wearing of foreign honours with Canadian ones.  CF members who've been awarded foreign honours need to request permission through the Chain of Command (who forward it to the Chancellery).  Civilians and retirees can go straight to the Chancellery.  Please note I'm not talking about simply wearing foreign honours, but rather wearing foreign honours with Canadian ones.

I wonder what the Chancellery would have said in this case.  The Iron Cross would have come from an office at the Head of State level and would have recognized an achievement for which a Canadian honour was not awarded.  These are two of the main criteria used in making the decision.


----------



## larry Strong (21 Aug 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> That may have well been Wolf Funke. I served with him in Germany, early '70s. He served in the navy and had a blockade runners medal with a number of clasps and some others.
> 
> We were getting ready for Lielifontaine and were told CF Greens with medals for the next day. Wolfe stuck up his hand and asked our SSM, who happened to be a Brit, if that meant all medals. After a number of expletives he said "yes, all your medals." So next day, there was Wolfe with his Canadian and Nazi medals. As the SSM walk up to him during inspection, and spotted them, he went absolutely apoplectic to the point he couldn't speak and he actually turned purple. Funny crap that was.
> 
> And Wolfe wore all his medals from that time on.



Interesting.  Were his medals the "real deal" or were they the "57" versions,?


----------



## Danjanou (21 Aug 2015)

The oldest guy on my MWO course in 1986, was a Jimmy and a Korea Vet and it turned out that was his second war as well. He had been Hitler Youth called up at the end and after the war the family emigrated to Canada and to proved his devotion to his new country joined up when he was 18-19. There was an interesting gong mounted beside the Korean ones on his DEUs. Mind there were also a couple of SADF and Rhodesian gongs on that grad parade amongst the candidates.

I’ve seen numerous US, Brit, South African, Aussie, Rhodesian medals and assorted boy scout badges on display on blazers at Legion Conventions  and will probably see a few more tomorrow at the Warriors Day at the CNE. Good conversation starters over a cold wobbly pop or two after the parade.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2015)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Were his medals the "real deal" or were they the "57" versions,?



The real deal.


----------



## DAA (12 Jan 2016)

Wow..........

Wearing unearned medals is protected by 1st Amendment, appeals court rules

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-stolen-valor-act-court-20160111-story.html?14525768403773


----------



## brihard (12 Jan 2016)

DAA said:
			
		

> Wow..........
> 
> Wearing unearned medals is protected by 1st Amendment, appeals court rules
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-stolen-valor-act-court-20160111-story.html?14525768403773




Not a particularly surprising decision for an American court, really. Their constitution is considerably more absolute on free speech issues than our charter.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jan 2016)

I was looking at some guys a while ago who were clearly military, but in civilian dress. I had a thought pass through my mind; "Military walting as civilians", almost worth it's own thread.


----------



## brihard (12 Jan 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I was looking at some guys a while ago who were clearly military, but in civilian dress. I had a thought pass through my mind; "Military walting as civilians", almost worth it's own thread.



It's been a blog for a couple years.

http://lookatmyfuckingarmybag.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jan 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I was looking at some guys a while ago who were clearly military, but in civilian dress. I had a thought pass through my mind; "Military walting as civilians", almost worth it's own thread.



I know who you're talking about. Those guys that hang out like mall rats, dressed with their course t-shirts, or in the case of officers out at the pub, in their nice khaki slacks.

Walking around Kingston they are easy to spot.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> It's been a blog for a couple years.
> 
> http://lookatmyfuckingarmybag.blogspot.ca/


Forgotten how harsh this guy can be ...


----------



## cupper (12 Jan 2016)

I'd be interested to see how this would play out if it goes to the Supreme Court.


----------



## bwatch (19 Jan 2016)

Non of this helps when anyone can walk into an Army Surplus and walk out with a full set of CF Greens and in many cases, with Rank still on them. I've seen it and all that one needs are the buttons and if you know what you need, they are easy to get too.


----------



## Hunter (6 Feb 2016)

Poser alert:

http://battlefordsdailynews.com/afghan-war-vet-from-hafford-says-canadians-made-a-positive-difference-there/


----------



## MedCorps (7 Feb 2016)

Sadly, there is a clear element of sketchy attached to this persons story. It even burns me more that he is wearing the RCMS cap badge.

Anybody know this fellow? I know many of the medical folk from 2009 / 10 and do know know this chap... Why is he wearing UN Cyprus before his Sacrifice Medal? Anyone care to share with with the RCMS Association for comment? (as I am not on Facebook).  

If you have an e-mail for him, I would enjoy shooting him an e-mail asking for clarification.   

MC


----------



## eliminator (7 Feb 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Poser alert:
> 
> http://battlefordsdailynews.com/afghan-war-vet-from-hafford-says-canadians-made-a-positive-difference-there/




The Diamond Jubilee Medal
Rodriguez, Master Corporal Byron, C.D.

TILBURY, Ontario [CANADA]


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Feb 2016)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Sadly, there is a clear element of sketchy attached to this persons story. It even burns me more that he is wearing the RCMS cap badge.
> 
> Anybody know this fellow? I know many of the medical folk from 2009 / 10 and do know know this chap... Why is he wearing UN Cyprus before his Sacrifice Medal? Anyone care to share with with the RCMS Association for comment? (as I am not on Facebook).
> 
> ...



It's getting lots of play in the RCMS group. The gist: he's over stating history.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

His Facebook does have 2 tours of pictures, and I have mutual friends who I know deployed on TF1-10. The Cyprus medal is curious, because he would have been born in 1962. When did we leave Cyprus? The medals are clearly in the wrong order regardless. 3 tours should be 2 bars on GCS-SWA as well, unless he hit the minimums or was med repat (likely if sacrifice medal was legit).


----------



## MedCorps (7 Feb 2016)

Here are my concerns... 

1) Cyprus medal before the SM.

2) If you enlarge the photo, under his hand, it looks like there is even another medal before Cyprus. 

3) Tours in 2009 and 2010... again, I know a lot of people in who deployed in this time period as I was quite active in this space during these dates.  I do not know this fellow.  If notable wounding occurred ("got my nose partially amputated, I got shot in the leg") during this period, I am truly surprised I do not know him / of his situation. The nose amputation is very Cpl. Topham, a story which most Med Tech's know from their time at the School. 

4) His quote, "Oh my goodness. In 2008 I lost 15 good friends. Twelve of them I put in bodybags to send home"... meh... I am skeptical of this.... 12 is a lot of good friends to have placed in body bags, and I have personally placed / handled a number of people in body bags in Afghanistan. Now, don't get me wrong, 2008 was a bad year for the CAF in Afghanistan with 32 killed (including two from the RCMS), the chance at putting 38% of these folks in body bags personally is low.

Now... I would like to be proven wrong (as I have countless times before)... so please do... and I will publicly recant my skepticism.   

MC


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

He would be entitled to CPSM if he's entitled to Cyprus, and its a senior medal to all but sacrifice and GCS.


----------



## fake penguin (7 Feb 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Poser alert:
> 
> http://battlefordsdailynews.com/afghan-war-vet-from-hafford-says-canadians-made-a-positive-difference-there/



The math is what got me. While I do know a few guys that did multiple tours none did three years in a row. What he did a tour in 2008 came home straight to 6 months work up training for the next tour in 2009 to do it over again for 2010. Is it even possible to do three straight tours year after year


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

With waivers and a CO to sign them, yes. Quite a few Sigs folks ended up with multiple tours in a short time-span, because we were so short.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Feb 2016)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> The math is what got me. While I do know a few guys that did multiple tours none did three years in a row. What he did a tour in 2008 came home straight to 6 months work up training for the next tour in 2009 to do it over again for 2010. Is it even possible to do three straight tours year after year



Certainly not as a reservist. There's some suggestion he never served RegF.


----------



## fake penguin (7 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> With waivers and a CO to sign them, yes. Quite a few Sigs folks ended up with multiple tours in a short time-span, because we were so short.



Really?, that's crazy. Never knew that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He would be entitled to CPSM if he's entitled to Cyprus, and its a senior medal to all but sacrifice and GCS.



What about the Special Service Medal?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

Could be a SSM, but should have CPSM if awarded Cyprus (which we can see). His public profile on Facebook doesn't show any medals pictures to verify the 6th medal. It's also odd that the medals were not mounted overlapping of he has 6, as unless you're a NFL linebacker, most don't have the chest space to display 6 without overlapping. Also seems to be a small gap between Cyprus and Sacrifice, possibly indicating they were not mounted together (or are incredibly poorly mounted).


----------



## quadrapiper (7 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Could be a SSM, but should have CPSM if awarded Cyprus (which we can see). His public profile on Facebook doesn't show any medals pictures to verify the 6th medal. It's also odd that the medals were not mounted overlapping of he has 6, as unless you're a NFL linebacker, most don't have the chest space to display 6 without overlapping. Also seems to be a small gap between Cyprus and Sacrifice, possibly indicating they were not mounted together (or are incredibly poorly mounted).


The mostly-obscured one's edge looks about the right tone for the CPSM, looking at the DH&R site, and there's the bottom edges of two letters visible - perhaps C and E.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2016)

Taking a closer look, you can see that not all the medals are on a single 'mount'.  There is a definite space between the Sacrifice Medal and the UNIFICYP.

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but wouldn't the correct sequence for the medals be:

SM - GCS SWA - CPSM - UNIFICYP - QEDJ - CD  ?

I would have had mine all mounted properly and paid for by the system...



			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Certainly not as a reservist. There's some suggestion he never served RegF.



I am not familiar with many Reservists to wear White jump wings.  It may be possible, but I am not sure it is very common (other than those who CTd from the Regs to Res).


----------



## Hunter (7 Feb 2016)

There are several ways a reservist can acquire white jump wings. Most commonly it is former reg force jumpers that have them, and while it's not a common thing to see it is also not unheard of. They may have spent time in the QoR jump coy. Does a tour with the Skyhawks qualify one to wear them? Or, as with This guy, there is always eBay. I pinged this guy as FoS the first day I met him. I am amazed how many people still believe his stories.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Feb 2016)

EITS, your line-up is the correct order.  Enlarged, the innermost medal has the right colour for the CPSM and, perhaps a stretch, I can see what looks to be the very bottom of the letters C and E [right shape, anyway] that would correlate to the "SERVICE" portion of the "PEACEKEEPING - SERVICE DE LA PAIX" wording on the obverse of CPSM.

The UNIFCYP/CPSM pairing, while consistent together, does indeed seem oddly not included in MCpl Rodriguez's court mounting of his other decorations.

That said, Canada had combat troops on OP SNOWGOOSE until '93, and with at least 22 years in (from the CD1), MCpl Rodriguez could have served on SNOWGOOSE, especially if one considered how long it takes the CAF to give CDs and/or bars.

It does seem odd, as others have noted, that if the CAF will pay for court mounting, why he wouldn't have them all mounted in the correct order...

:2c:

G2G


----------



## Hunter (7 Feb 2016)

I suspect the out of order medals are so that he can detach the two extras when it suits him to do so. Sadly this is not the worst example of this I have seen. There was a Sgt at a unit where I used to work who had six unearned decorations on his rack.


----------



## medicineman (7 Feb 2016)

Never heard of this guy...nor does he look familiar.  Things that make you go hmmm.

MM


----------



## Haggis (7 Feb 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Does a tour with the Skyhawks qualify one to wear them?



Yes.  The Skyhawks are a sub-unit of the Canadian Army Advanced Warfare Centre (formerly the Canadian Parachute Centre).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2016)

Members may also earn the jump wings from prior Cadet service....


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2016)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Members may also earn the jump wings from prior Cadet service....


Not white wings.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Not white wings.



Missed that part.... :facepalm:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Feb 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Never heard of this guy...nor does he look familiar.  Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> MM



I've never heard of him either, but, I been out quite a while and he was a reservist - no mention of him ever being a Reg.

However, the 2014 article previously linked with the photo of this man is not the only media attention he has attracted.  From a March 2012 article.

http://www.chathamdailynews.ca/2012/03/15/two-classes-of-war-vets


> photo caption - Byron Rodriguez of Tilbury displays a medal and commander's commendation he received in Kandahar for delaying medical attention for himself during a mission. Rodriquez was on an improvised explosive device (IED) call when he took a large rock in the face, leaving him with a fractured nose and nerve damage. Photo taken Thursday March 15, 2012 in Tilbury Ontario. VICKI GOUGH/ THE CHATHAM DAILY NEWS/ QMI AGENCY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The remainder of the articles deals mainly with difficulties veterans (including Rodriguez) have getting benefits from VAC.

And from 2009, some more detail of his "nose amputation".

http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/2009/06/08/medic-recalls-hardships-of-war


> Medic recalls hardships of war
> 
> By Heather Ibbotson, Brantford Expositor
> Monday, June 8, 2009 12:00:00 EDT AM
> ...



And in one of the photos from a picture gallery on the CBC site is something from 2015.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/quilts-bring-warmth-to-members-of-the-armed-forces-1.3313976
Quilts bring warmth to members of the armed forces






> captioned - A quilt was presented to Byron Rodriguez on May 30, 2015. He served in every branch of the Canadian Armed Forces from 1984 to 2015 as a medic and later as a crew commander. He recently retired from the armed forces after 31 years of service. He was deployed to places like Bosnia and Cyprus. He also had back to back tours in Afghanistan. He picked this quilt because the maroon colour was his unit's colour. (Submitted by Shannon McGilvery )



But the question remains, is he entitled to any of the honours and insignia that he has, on occasion, worn?  If given the benefit of the doubt, I would say "some".  It is possible that he did serve in Afghanistan, maybe even received the nose wound and served long enough to get the CD and clasp - easy to accomplish.  The Diamond Jubilee Medal - he (or someone with the same name, rank and previous place of residence) is listed in the database of recipients. 

https://www.gg.ca/honour.aspx?id=223173&t=13&ln=Rodriguez


> The Diamond Jubilee Medal
> 
> Rodriguez, Master Corporal Byron, C.D.
> 
> TILBURY, Ontario [CANADA]



As for the rest, the jump wings and two medals worn to the right of his (perhaps legitimate) court mounted group of four - he may have jumped the shark in embellishing his service.  In a picture that accompanied a 2013 article about Remembrance Day activities, he is shown wearing DEU.  While the UNIFICYP (?) medal is worn on the right of medal group (looking unconnected to the rest of the group), no wings are worn. 

http://www.newsoptimist.ca/news/northwest-region/over-150-attend-remembrance-day-service-1.1581056


----------



## FJAG (7 Feb 2016)

The following is a link to a pdf of the City of Hamilton's vote of thanks to specific named reservist veterans on Roto 3-08 which includes MCpl Byron Rodriguez from 23 Field Ambulance.

http://www2.hamilton.ca/NR/rdonlyres/6E0C90BF-38B1-496C-BC84-05557AB1EF95/0/Jun10Minutes.pdf

Below are two earlier articles on MCpl Rodriguez. 

http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/2009/06/08/medic-recalls-hardships-of-war

NEWS BRANTFORD-BRANT
*Medic recalls hardships of war*

By Heather Ibbotson, Brantford Expositor
Monday, June 8, 2009 12:00:00 EDT AM



Bookmark and Share

Change text size for the story
Print
Report an error

Brantford resident and Master Cpl. Byron Rodriguez knows first-hand the grim realities of military service in Afghanistan.

He spent more than seven months on a tour of duty as a medic, among the first responders to field casualties. He has inserted chest tubes and performed an emergency tracheotomy.

He's also one of those responsible for preparing the bodies of fallen soldiers -- some of them friends -- for return home to Canadian soil.

"I've put friends in body bags," he said Sunday, his eyes misting at the memories. "It's the hardest thing I ever did in my life."

Rodriguez, 49, was one of a group of local soldiers who attended a welcome home celebration for Afghanistan veterans at the Brant Artillery Gunner's Club.

While on his tour of duty, Rodriguez also had part of his nose shot off by an Afghan child shooting a rock from a slingshot.

He said he refused immediate care himself, telling his commander, "I still have my legs and my arms and my eyes, so the mission must continue."

Five hours later, it took 26 stitches to reattach the hanging chunk of flesh to his nose.

Still, Rodriguez, a reservist with the 23rd Field Ambulance in Hamilton, who also has long ties with the local 56th Field Artillery Regiment, said he wants to go back.

"We're doing good work in Afghanistan," he said. "We're making a diff erence."

Rodriguez, who was born in Guatemala and immigrated to Canada in 1973 with his parents and siblings, said he deplores some of the things he saw and came to understand about life in Afghanistan.

Women have no rights there, having to walk behind their male relatives and avoiding all eye contact, he said. It is not unusual for a woman coming home late to be sent to jail by her husband as punishment, he said.

The Taliban also uses children in shocking ways, only one of which is to act as slingshot-firing snipers, as Rodriguez painfully discovered.

He was told that if children refuse such orders they are beaten or even have finger joints cut off .

Yet, Rodriguez said he still manages to see hope in the building of hospitals, schools and houses and has been heartened by the sight of friendly youngsters waving innocent hands and carrying books to school.

Master bombardier Matt Bradley, 28, of Brantford, was another of the local soldiers home from a tour of duty as a reservist in western Afghanistan.

He returned home May 10 from a 7 1/2-month tour. Bradley's deployment was spent largely in a secure operating base as part of a gun detachment. His unit's job was to provide fire support for anyone who needed help on the combat team, he said.

"I always wanted to do a tour to give something back and do my part," Bradley said.

As a reservist, he felt that going to Afghanistan gave him an opportunity to do his job "for real."

On Sunday, words of recognition and thanks to all returning veterans were expressed by local politicians and representatives from local legions.

Also speaking at the event was Second World War veteran Derek Pike, of Brantford, who told the gathering that "65 years ago yesterday" he was among the thousands of Canadian troops who stormed the beaches of Normandy on D-Day, June 6, 1944.

It was late, nearing 11 p. m., but due to what Pike called "British double daylight savings time," it was not yet fully dark, he said.

Pike recalled sleeping on the ground or in the back of a truck for three months after that day, adding that he "never saw a bed"

until he reached Antwerp in September 1944.

Pike also teased the c u r re n t veterans about having Tim Hortons coffee and pizza while serving overseas.

"We had none of that," he said, recalling the large tins of bully beef (corned beef) which, when empty, were rigged into containers for water to allow soldiers to enjoy the most rudimentary of showers.

"I'm glad you're back and glad I'm alive to talk to you," Pike told the younger generation of veterans.


http://www.chathamdailynews.ca/2012/03/15/two-classes-of-war-vets

*Two classes of war vets*

By Vicki Gough, Chatham Daily News
Thursday, March 15, 2012 7:28:07 EDT PM

Byron Rodriguez of Tilbury displays a medal and commander's commendation he received in Kandahar for delaying medical attention for himself during a mission. Rodriquez was on an improvised explosive device (IED) call when he took a large rock in the face, leaving him with a fractured nose and nerve damage. Photo taken Thursday March 15, 2012 in Tilbury Ontario.  VICKI GOUGH/ THE CHATHAM DAILY NEWS/ QMI AGENCY
Byron Rodriguez of Tilbury displays a medal and commander's commendation he received in Kandahar for delaying medical attention for himself during a mission. Rodriquez was on an improvised explosive device (IED) call when he took a large rock in the face, leaving him with a fractured nose and nerve damage. Photo taken Thursday March 15, 2012 in Tilbury Ontario. VICKI GOUGH/ THE CHATHAM DAILY NEWS/ QMI AGENCY

A medical laboratory technician by trade, Byron Rodriguez chose to serve his country on combat missions in Afghanistan.

The Tilbury man is a member of Canada's militia. The father of three is Section Commander of 23 Field Ambulance Detachment London.

"It was my choice to go to war because Canada is a beautiful place to me and my family," Rodriguez told The Chatham Daily News.

At age 48, Rodriguez was commander of a quick response force. It was his team's job to help soldiers in jeopardy on the battlefield.

During one assignment in 2008, Rodriguez was injured when a large rock was thrown towards his vehicle and hit him in the face. It ripped into his nose and broke it.

"I had half my nose amputated and received 22 stitches to close the cut around one nostril," Rodriguez said.

He used his own hands to reset his nose. Then he insisted on carrying on with the mission.

Rodriguez received a Sacrifice Medal, the highest commendation given to a reservist, for his decision to delay his medical attention for five hours to allow other soldiers to be brought to safety.

When he did get medical attention, the attending medic used a computer to learn how to stitch his nose back together, Rodriguez said.

But four years later, he's facing a battle back home.

Veteran's Affairs and the Department of National Defence have yet to decide if Rodriguez should receive financial compensation.

"A reservist, when you come home that's it, not like in the regular force. If you want any medical attention you have to go look for it, they don't offer it to you," Rodriguez explained.

Meanwhile, he has constant pain from nerve damage in his right cheek. And after two root canals, a tooth finally had to be pulled.

"When I smile, one side goes up and the other side stays down. My face hurts 24-7," Rodriguez said.

He has also been told he's not eligible to work in a medical lab because he was exposed to health hazards among the Taliban.

"Nobody will hire me here," Rodriguez said, adding, "Veteran's Affairs says, no, you're fine, and the Department of National Defence says you can work."

Waiting for decisions from Veteran's Affairs and the Department of National Defence (DND) is not uncommon says a spokesperson for the Royal Canadian Legion.

"All Canadian Forces members who have been injured in the service of their country should be treated equitably," said Royal Canadian Legion Dominion president Patricia Varga.

Varga maintains it doesn't make sense that two government departments, when they do process injured veterans claims, don't offer similar compensation.

Veteran's Affairs Canada assures a $40,000 pre-tax yearly benefit while DND's long-term disability insurance provides 75% of the pre-release salary to veterans who are released for medical reasons.

"It's terrible ... it's a bureaucratic financial nightmare" RCL Dominion command service director Andrea Siew told The Daily News.

Some receive $40,000 a year, while others are getting $20,000, she said.

"These are kids permanently disabled and for the most part they are young and it's terrible," she said.

The RCL Dominion command decided to raise the issue now Siew said, because the federal government hasn't followed through on its commitment to end the inequity.

"There are psychological injuries, physical injuries and they're trying to deal day to day just to survive now," Siew said.

"I went there to do a job and that's what I was doing," Rodriguez said.

"They recognize injuries while we were in Afghanistan ... cover any medications, any treatments you need, but they won't give you a (disability) pension," he said.

Rodriguez currently receives $1,600 a month employment insurance. But that revenue source will end in June.

"No disrespect to the civilian staff, but they don't know what goes on there, things we seen, the stuff we did," he said.

"Our claims sit on their desks waiting to be decided," he added.

vicki.gough@sunmedia.ca


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2016)

So?  It could be another case of someone who actually served, taking the 'liberty' to add Honours and Qualifications that they did not earn, to their uniform.  

Not the first time that a serving member has done such a unethical deed.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  It could be another case of someone who actually served, taking the 'liberty' to add Honours and Qualifications that they did not earn, to their uniform.
> 
> Not the first time that a serving member has done such a unethical deed.



Absolutely, some were even LCols....


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Absolutely, some were even LCols multiple times....



FTFY...


----------



## Happy Guy (7 Feb 2016)

All the jumpers that I've known were extremely proud of their white wings and would wear them when they could.  In the photo with the cadets he is not wearing wings.  Perhaps there is a valid reason why he is not wearing wings (sewn on uniform), but it doesn't smell right.

He would have to have earned the Cyprus medal before the mid 1990s when we maintained a large contingent there for OP SNOWGOOSE. Now we have one officer working in UN HQ Cyprus.  According to the newspapers his first Afghan tour was in 2008 therefore he would had the Cyprus medal already mounted.  In 2000 the Canadian Service Medal was awarded therefore he would have mounted the Cyprus and Peacekeeping medal together.  After his subsequent Afghan tours he would have submitted the Cyprus and Peacekeeping medal along with his GCS-SWA medal in 2008/09/10 and CD for mounting.  A professional would have known to overlapped the six medals.

Perhaps things are more difficult in getting medals mounted in the Militia but I'm pretty sure that his RSM would have assisted him in getting this done properly.

I'm not saying that he is Walt but I am curious to ask why his CO would have signed off a waiver for three tours, how he earned his white wings (served with the QOR?), and why his medals are not mounted properly.


----------



## fake penguin (7 Feb 2016)

The way it is written it looks like three tours, I thought the samething. One article says task force 3 08 which was sometime at the end of 2008 to sometime in 2009 which I believe was 3 RCR. Now after that Vandoos then the Patricia went. Sometime in 2010 i believe 1RCR went over. So to me he did back to back tours with the RCR. I knew guys in the PPCLI that did 2006 then 2008 tour.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Feb 2016)

I am challenged to accept his contention that he did 3 tours back to back. IMHO, as a reservist he could not have done so for the following reasons:

a. there were few if any extensions granted at the time;
b. as a reservist he would have annual leave to burn, and there was a prohibition on contract extensions;
c. as a "specialist" NCO he would have needed to train with the unit he was attached to.

I can recollect no instances in where reserve medical personnel went back to back. That is not to say that he didn't go back over having spent the absolute minimum time at home. The Fd Ambs were doing tours every 18 months, but some folks were always out the door in between the big groupings. 

My own experience tells me that he's stretching facts a little thin. My recollection of history and the limitations imposed on Class C contracts doesn't mesh with his story.

I went over in 2006, and again in 2008. My waiver needed to go well up the food chain beyond the CO, and that's as a RegF CPO2.


----------



## brihard (7 Feb 2016)

Rodriguez was on 3-08. He mostly crew commanded a bison on convoys. He didn't put any fucking bodies in body bags, nor was he shot. A kid pegged him in the face with a rock.

My medic buddy who knows him very well has nothing but scorn to heap on him. He was not trusted with patients, and is notorious for BS stories.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> My medic buddy who knows him very well has nothing but scorn to heap on him. He was not trusted with patients, and is notorious for BS stories.



Can he confirm whether he has ever been to Cyprus to earn the UNICYP medal? That'd be the nail in the coffin to call the RCMP on this clown.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Rodriguez was on 3-08. He mostly crew commanded a bison on convoys. He didn't put any fucking bodies in body bags, nor was he shot. A kid pegged him in the face with a rock.
> 
> My medic buddy who knows him very well has nothing but scorn to heap on him. He was not trusted with patients, and is notorious for BS stories.



What a dummy.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Feb 2016)

Had a little bastard just miss my head with a stone when I was on a recovery trip to the CMO jobsite outside of DDC.  They do have good aim.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2016)

Why stop at a few medals?  Chuck up a Pathfinder badge, some pilot wings, a sea service badge...what else would look sharp?

 :


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Can he confirm whether he has ever been to Cyprus to earn the UNICYP medal? That'd be the nail in the coffin to call the RCMP on this clown.



A copy of his MPPR would suffice, if anyone were to ask him for it.....  >


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why stop at a few medals?  Chuck up a Pathfinder badge, some pilot wings, a sea service badge...what else would look sharp?
> 
> :



He couldn't find a RANGER tab.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Feb 2016)

RANGER _always_ looks swept up with white jump wings and the Pathfinder torch!  I guess people didn't learn from this douche bag.







Walting is one of the times it is recommended you let 'er pound, don't hold back...go _full retard_!


----------



## Happy Guy (7 Feb 2016)

Ref: http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/N7

How about claiming to an N7?  Mass effect game - Commander Sheppard.  I've never played the game (I'm still the stone tablet and chisel type) but my son tells me that this is the highest proficiency level for the special forces.  My apologies to the gamers out there if I got this wrong.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Feb 2016)

I thought I read he was a Lab Tech. Yet he claims he has inserted chest tubes and performed an emergency tracheotomy. That would be invasive surgery. Would a lab tech be allowed to do that?

He also did not command a QRF. Maybe a call sign in the QRF, but not commanding the QRF. Not as a MCpl Lab Tech.

It looks like he tried to hide the two new medals with his hand while pointing at his _single_ tour Afghan bar. Fail.

Time for the MPs or local LEOs to check out his bonafides.


----------



## Happy Guy (8 Feb 2016)

Are there Med Lab Techs in the Militia? I thought that there were only Physicians, Nurses and Med As.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2016)

According to the recruiting site...not avail part-time....


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2016)

> He has also been told he's not eligible to work in a medical lab because he was exposed to health hazards among the Taliban.



FFS, I guess I should quit my job then.


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Feb 2016)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> According to the recruiting site...not avail part-time....



But that doesn't mean he didn't serve as a MedA. He would not have been unique in that.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Feb 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> But that doesn't mean he didn't serve as a MedA. He would not have been unique in that.



Wan't debating that just that Lab Tech does not exist as a hard trade in the PRes...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Feb 2016)

> He has also been told he's not eligible to work in a medical lab because he was exposed to health hazards among the Taliban



It would be interesting to find out who told him he couldn't work in med labs. I would say that would probably have to have come from Health Canada, which I doubt it did. Sounds like a self diagnosed condition to me.

Working among the Taliban? Really?


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Working among the Taliban? Really?


You could also take this ...


> ... exposed to health hazards among the Taliban ...


... in a very ... naughty way?  >




You guys are such a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad influence on me ...


----------



## MedCorps (8 Feb 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Are there Med Lab Techs in the Militia? I thought that there were only Physicians, Nurses and Med As.



We have positions for 10 MLab Techs in the CF H Svcs Gp.  All in 1 Canadian Field Hospital on the Primary Reserve List. All are ex-Regular Force MLab Techs (1 x WO, 3 x Sgt, 6 x MCpl). Currently I think only 20-30% of the positions are filled, when I checked a few months ago.  

I think he is / was a civilian lab tech and a Med A in the Res F.  

MC


----------



## MedCorps (8 Feb 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I thought I read he was a Lab Tech. Yet he claims he has inserted chest tubes and performed an emergency tracheotomy. That would be invasive surgery. Would a lab tech be allowed to do that?



It is not in the Scope of Practice for a CAF Medical Laboratory Technologist to insert a chest tube or do an emergency tracheotomy. 

It is not in a Med Tech Scope of Practice to insert a chest tube or do an emergency tracheotomy, unless they are qualified and employed as a Special Operations Medical Technician. 

A Med A is not authorized any surgical airway interventions. A QL4 Med A can do a needle decompression on operations if required.  

A QL5A Med Tech can do a ﻿cricothyroidotomy +/- transtracheal block on operations if required and a needle decompression in any  prehospital environment (including outside of operations) if required. 

I hope that helps clear up scope of practice. 

MC


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Feb 2016)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> A QL4 Med A can do a needle decompression on operations if required.



So the instructors were just kidding us on TCCC when they noted that we could jam a Bic pen into the lung and remove the insert to relieve a pneumothorax?  ???

[/sorry, back to the thread...]


----------



## CombatDoc (8 Feb 2016)

This guy is a Walt Until Proben Otherwise. He needs to provide proof of his claims or be posed as a fraud.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Feb 2016)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> This guy is a Walt Until Proben Otherwise. He needs to provide proof of his claims or be posed as a fraud.



Innocent until proven guilty, but there is a lot of stuff that screams "Walt" to me.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Feb 2016)

Why does no one ever Walt about spending 25 years in NDHQ in staff positions of ever increasing irrelevance?  The community is so large that one more person pretending to be from there would never be noticed.


----------



## dimsum (8 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Why does no one ever Walt about spending 25 years in NDHQ in staff positions of ever increasing irrelevance?  The community is so large that one more person pretending to be from there would never be noticed.



"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.  Power Point presentations without end. I attended countless meetings with innumerable other staff officers.  All those moments will be lost in time, like hours...writing....PERs.  Time to retire."

 ;D


----------



## MedCorps (8 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Why does no one ever Walt about spending 25 years in NDHQ in staff positions of ever increasing irrelevance?  The community is so large that one more person pretending to be from there would never be noticed.



Yeah it would look like this... 

Yeah, I worked at  Director Human Rights and Diversity for a number of chaotic years.  I was deep the in the *hit working on DAOD 5516-0. I once even briefed ADM(HR-Civ) without PowerPoint and, although it is hard to believe, some of the CMP staff the following day where they questioned my policy integration reccomendations with the most recent updates to A-PM-007-000/FP-001, Harassment Prevention and Resolution Guidelines! I even earned a DG commendation for input into the Defence Ethics Programme and my green envelope stuffing for the Government of Canada Workplace Charitable Campaign.

I know what you are thinking... I am full of BS... nobody could have a career like this... but wait, it get better after DHRD I got a transfer over to the elite Director Pay Policy and Development 3... I was going to go on jump course, but I got a more valuable NDHQ / CAF qualification, Grievance Analyst while working in that shop.  One day, I even came in on a Saturday morning because my Blackberry was down... those were some crazy times. Buy me a beer? 

---
MC


----------



## Hunter (9 Feb 2016)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> It is not in the Scope of Practice for a CAF Medical Laboratory Technologist to insert a chest tube or do an emergency tracheotomy.
> 
> It is not in a Med Tech Scope of Practice to insert a chest tube or do an emergency tracheotomy, unless they are qualified and employed as a Special Operations Medical Technician.
> 
> ...



Well, yes and no. Prior to deployment on ROTO 6 all OTW medics were required to pass the two week tac-med course. This included both med techs and med As.  IIRC there were two med-As in OTW role 1 positions and  individual was one of them. Med-a or med tech, ql3 or ql5, there was no distinction on who could perform crics or needle decompression. The delegated medical authority for this came from the task force surgeon and his role 1 OC. Chest tubes were not part of the scope of practice for any medic, but some were able to perform them under the guidance of an MO or PA. B-Rod was not one of them. Nor did he cric anyone, get shot, or put anyone in a body bag.


----------



## MedCorps (9 Feb 2016)

Fair enough... I was speaking about Scope of Practice of the now (2013 onward).  It did not account for pre-2013 in theatre authorizations which were ad hoc at the best of times and varied Roto to Roto.  

MC


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2016)

Needle decompression and cricothyroidotomy are a far cry from chest tubes and tracheotomy. The first two were scope, the second two most definitely not.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Feb 2016)

Posted under his name on the popular social media page:



> I will like to take this opportunity to Apologize for having in proper medal and pin on my blazer. These have been corrected and will never happen again so help me God. I am apologizing if I offended any one I very sorry. God bless


----------



## cupper (9 Feb 2016)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> One day, I even came in on a Saturday morning because my Blackberry was down...



Was that the Saturday it rained? I think I remember that.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Feb 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Posted under his name on the popular social media page:


Maybe someone could encourage him to post a pic of the awards he 'believes' he's actually earned.

See if that lines up with his records and the collective memory.

....or is this just a case of 'I got called on bling A and B, so I'll lose those until people forget.'


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Maybe someone could encourage him to post a pic of the awards he 'believes' he's actually earned.
> 
> See if that lines up with his records and the collective memory.
> 
> ....or is this just a case of 'I got called on bling A and B, so I'll lose those until people forget.'



That makes it sound rather "Hillary Clintonish".


----------



## frostvelun (9 Feb 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Posted under his name on the popular social media page:



Which social media page? I feel a bit out of the loop (feel free to PM if not for public consumption).


----------



## Staff Weenie (10 Feb 2016)

I can state with certainty that MCpl (Ret'd) Rodriguez:

a.  Does not have jump wings, at all;
b.  Never deployed to Cyprus as part of the UN mission;
c.  Did not do 'three tours' in Afghanistan - he did two, and was returned home early from his second tour for 'issues'. This might explain why he has only one bar on the Campaign Star;
d.  Does not have both the Sacrifice Medal and Wound Stripe;
e.  Was not shot in the leg; and
f.  Has done this before, and been called out on it.

He has also previously claimed to be: a member of a South American royal family (not sure which of the oh so many...), a multi-millionaire, a PhD in Psychology, and the proud owner of a huge yacht. It got to the point that troops were calling him 'Lord Byron'.

More recently he has been Walting in Battleford - on 18 May 2014.  Look up http://battlefordsdailynews.com/afghan-war-vet-from-hafford-says-canadians-made-a-positive-difference-there/ 

I didn't realize he had put 12 of his friends into body bags! That's quite an impressive number.

Even his Sacrifice Medal could be considered dubious - a 12 year old throwing a rock doesn't really count as enemy action. And if I am correct, attribution to enemy action is  key criteria for the SM, otherwise they would be handing out hundreds for all of the serious OSI/PTSD cases actually diagnosed, as well as vehicle accidents in theatre, etc. That said, he was awarded the SM.

He has apologized on Facebook, but seeing as how this isn't the first time he has been caught at this game, I doubt he will stop.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2016)

I am hoping someone contacts that newspaper and they write 'an apology' to their readers for the mis-information on the individual in question.   ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Feb 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am hoping someone contacts that newspaper and they write 'an apology' to their readers for the mis-information on the individual in question.   ;D



I would hope they try doing some real journalism and double check and confirm all the information, and then publish the results. The original story stinks, but it has to be debunked (forgive me for this because I tend to believe what is being posted here) by more than internet posts.


----------



## mariomike (10 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> He has apologized on Facebook, but seeing as how this isn't the first time he has been caught at this game, I doubt he will stop.



Forgive me Lord, for I got caught!


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Feb 2016)

Ugh..... 

I've heard about this guy before..... Nothing good either..... 


What's sad is how on the CF Facebook page the number of idiots actually DEFENDING this clown for LYING about his service.....


----------



## TomTomb (11 Feb 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> My BS alarm is sounding off to the point of being deafening.
> 
> Some commentary from Calgarians:
> 
> http://forum.calgarypuck.com/showthread.php?s=54e7572c2b1aebcc5ea6dd09aeb711ec&t=133728



Hello 
My name is Tom. 
I was very upset to see this post about a man who has done so much for society eve though he is disabled.
He has volunteered providing food for the homeless, raising money for the needy,  in his spare time he rebuilds computers for underprivileged families and more.
Even when his house burnt down he still wanted to give to society 

https://www.facebook.com/PUPS-PCs-for-Under-Privileged-Students-775190665895329/

https://www.facebook.com/YYCStartingover/

http://www.660news.com/2015/06/06/local-man-who-lost-home-wants-to-continue-helping-others-start-over/

All you links on that post are from 2010-11  when he was much healthier , but still in the early stages.
He only entered the wheelchair 4 years ago and had fought like hell to get out and stay out of it.
The donation site he built , it explained the story of his life with disease only so others could understand how it can affect people and drastically change ones views and circumstance,  
He wasn't asking for money for himself, rather asking that donations be made to the LIBIN CARDIO VASCULAR Research Institute, all links went to their donation page.
Also in his days of acting he said he played an army medic , and with the amount of injuries he has had to fix himself he may as well have been one.
I know for Certain, 

He is an Ordained Minister, with title Reverend , a Dr of Metaphysics,and  a Doctor Of Divinity.

He is one of the kindest most caring individuals on this planet.

I think this man with all he does for humanity should be given a break.



Sincerely 
Tom B


----------



## Strike (11 Feb 2016)

I have a friend who's son worked on a film with him and checking on his legitimacy in her eyes at least.  May take awhile.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Feb 2016)

TomTomb said:
			
		

> I know for Certain,
> He is an Ordained Minister, with title Reverend , a Dr of Metaphysics, and  a Doctor Of Divinity.



Certainty is good. It's also scarce...justifiably.  As noted two years ago when all this started being posted, purchasing an 'Ordination' and calling oneself "Reverend" is too easy.  :boring:

As for a Doctorate -- no wait, there's more; act now and you can get TWO Doctorates -- I have a bit of heartache with this.  Searching various academic fora, using his name and _either_  of those claimed Doctorates, comes up with absolutely nothing.  Nada.  Zilch.

Now given his claimed background as a Medic & sniper, plus with those three claimed honorifics, he can quite likely manipulate time and space in a manner that we lowly humans cannot imagine -- even the Dr Who, Looper, or Marty McFly fans.  But that's still a lot of internet 1s and 0s to make simply disappear.

So until anyone comes forward with credible proof to the contrary, I'll stand by my "that's BS; he's a poser."



I am however, sorry to hear of your disappointment. Apparently that's a recurring theme in life.  The sources of our suffering are knowable, and we really should do something about it.  < -- Buddha (paraphrased). He never had any Doctorates though; who are you going to believe?


----------



## Teager (11 Feb 2016)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I would hope they try doing some real journalism and double check and confirm all the information, and then publish the results. The original story stinks, but it has to be debunked (forgive me for this because I tend to believe what is being posted here) by more than internet posts.



What's worse is that his "stories" have been captured for future generations to hear and even end up at a museum.



> Rodriguez, who recently retired from the military and now works for the City of North Battleford, was happy to tell his story for Cameron's camera. He was interviewed for over an hour on Friday afternoon.
> 
> "I think it's wonderful," said Rodriguez, who hopes telling his story will educate people on an issue important to those who served in Afghanistan - the issue of post-traumatic stress disorder.
> 
> ...



- See more at: http://www.newsoptimist.ca/news/local-news/veterans-voices-of-canada-in-town-for-more-stories-from-veterans-1.1559088#sthash.tD1LpQYe.dpuf


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Feb 2016)

TomTomb said:
			
		

> Hello
> My name is Tom.
> I was very upset to see this post about a man who has done so much for society eve though he is disabled.



Life's full of disappointments; get used to it. I stand by my remarks.


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Feb 2016)

Oh dear God, the Walts are fighting back! Whatever shall we do???

Poor Tom, or Clint, or whomever this really is......


----------



## Journeyman (11 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Oh dear God, the Walts are fighting back! Whatever shall we do???


We have one person saying he's "certain" and several calling BS (on several different sites, according to the links).  It seems pretty obvious that in a society increasingly catering to the lowest common denominator, we should stop demanding honesty and proof and apologize for our insensitivity.    :'(


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2016)

Tommy said:
			
		

> What's sad is how on the CF Facebook page the number of idiots actually DEFENDING this clown for LYING about his service.....


Do you have a link to the CF facebook page?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2016)

Edit- too many fakes


----------



## Strike (11 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What he is doing, Tom B, is making it considerably harder for soldiers and vets with PTSD, or possibly with PTSD to come forward with their ailment.  People will suffer in silence, or worse, because they don't want to be associated with this asshole.



Ahhh, different dog, different fight.  Tom's 'friend' is not the guy with the fake jump wings.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Feb 2016)

[quote author=Strike]
Ahhh, different dog, different fight.  Tom's 'friend' is not the guy with the fake jump wings.
[/quote]
Ah my mistake thanks for catching that. It's hard to keep up with the fakers.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Feb 2016)

Doctor of Metaphysics?  Like this guy?


----------



## Spencer100 (11 Feb 2016)

Best fake Walt photoshop ever!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/12151962/Soldier-exposed-as-Walty-Mitty-liar-after-posting-terrible-photoshopped-image-with-fake-moustache-and-medal.html

Edit to fix URL


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar - even with Lord (MCpl) Byron, he would have a hard time claiming OSI/PTSD for wearing of extra bling.  As I mentioned, he's been doing these things since the mid 1990's - well before he ever deployed.....


----------



## Danjanou (11 Feb 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> What's worse is that his "stories" have been captured for future generations to hear and even end up at a museum.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.newsoptimist.ca/news/local-news/veterans-voices-of-canada-in-town-for-more-stories-from-veterans-1.1559088#sthash.tD1LpQYe.dpuf



apparently self promoted as well and just what is a "Major Corporal"  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Feb 2016)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> apparently self promoted as well and just what is a "Major Corporal"  :



Maybe it's related to the corporal captain  ;D


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Feb 2016)

It's a step up from Master Private.....

That part didn't bother me - the press always gets our ranks wrong, and Lord B does have an accent that may have led to the reporter not hearing it properly.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Jarnhamar - even with Lord (MCpl) Byron, he would have a hard time claiming OSI/PTSD for wearing of extra bling.  As I mentioned, he's been doing these things since the mid 1990's - well before he ever deployed.....



So, why was he never charged for it then?


----------



## Staff Weenie (11 Feb 2016)

That's a great question! And I don't have an answer, though one could guess that the 'work' involved served as a deterrence to doing it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> That's a great question! And I don't have an answer, though one could guess that the 'work' involved served as a deterrence to doing it.



Obviously, that didn't work.

If he's gotten away with this while serving, that's a failure of the leadership.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Feb 2016)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe it's related to the corporal captain  ;D



I'll have you know I retired a Brigadier Corporal.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2016)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> apparently self promoted as well and just what is a "Major Corporal"  :


I worked for a MCPL Major, once - and that really was his name.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I worked for a MCPL Major, once - and that really was his name.



We had a QM Sgt by the name of Major.  Always hilarious on parade when the OC called out for the "Sergeant Major!" and two voices answered.

When my father was a Pay Clerk in the old RCAF, he was conducting Pay Parade and did not look up from the pay sheet when the next person came up for their pay:

Cpl Pay Clerk: "Name?"
airman in line: "Sergeant."
Cpl Pay Clerk looks up to see a Sergeant: "What is your name Sergeant?"
Sergeant: "Sergeant.     Sergeant Sergeant. "


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2016)

And here I thought Catch-22 was a work of fiction.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> And here I thought Catch-22 was a work of fiction.



Well, I did work for a Lt Major who rebadged to Padre.  I'm guessing he eventually became Major Major...


----------



## cavalryman (12 Feb 2016)

Back not long after the dawn of time, one of the platoon warrant officers in my company was a WO Major.  He was sergeant-major of 1 Cdo the last time I saw him.


----------



## mikeninercharlie (13 Feb 2016)

Rodriguez surrendered the fake items yesterday, and they'll be sent to Rideau Hall for destruction. EOM, or, is it?


----------



## Good2Golf (13 Feb 2016)

Does the wound stripe in the bag imply he was not entitled to the SM, either?


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Feb 2016)

Bwahahaha!  That wound stripe is a cut in half Pte/T chevron.  Now that's ballsy.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2016)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!  That wound stripe is a cut in half Pte/T chevron.  Now that's ballsy.


    :nod:







  <--- well, his_ is _  the same colour. Other than that though.....  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (13 Feb 2016)

....Less a complete border.


----------



## Journeyman (13 Feb 2016)

The Pte chevron is also wider than the stripe


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2016)

Also the end is angled.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Feb 2016)

First correct action he's taken I'll bet, in a very long time.  How long until he falls off the wagon?


----------



## Hunter (13 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> First correct action he's taken I'll bet, in a very long time.  How long until he falls off the wagon?



I'm guessing he still has his Canadian Airborne Regiment tattoo. I believe it's on either his right or left forearm.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Feb 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he still has his Canadian Airborne Regiment tattoo. I believe it's on either his right or left forearm.


----------



## MedCorps (13 Feb 2016)

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> Rodriguez surrendered the fake items yesterday, and they'll be sent to Rideau Hall for destruction. EOM, or, is it?



M9C, 

Well done. Thank your for keeping the RCMS asshats in check. Bloodly hell, every corps has at least one.  :-[

MC


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Feb 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Does the wound stripe in the bag imply he was not entitled to the SM, either?



The SM would have been for any wounds incurred after 2001.

Schleps that got wounded prior to that date, are not entitled to the Sacrifice Medal just the stripe.


----------



## Staff Weenie (15 Feb 2016)

Lord Byron does indeed have the SM - though as I've noted, it was not due to enemy action, but a kid with a rock.....

How he was deemed a candidate for the QDJM with all of his history is beyond me as well.....

As soon as the dust settles, he'll be right back at it. In the ~20 years I've been aware of him, he's repeatedly fabricated stories about himself.


----------



## medicineman (15 Feb 2016)

Not like we don't know where he is now.  We should get a bunch of medics/ex-medics out for a road trip to SK, have a scene out of Neighbours and start tossing beer cans/kegs/humans full of beer all over his lawn and such, then all pass out in human letters spelling WALT.  Incontinence and vomiting would be an added bonus.

MM


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Feb 2016)

> The SM would have been for any wounds incurred after 2001.
> 
> Schleps that got wounded prior to that date, are not entitled to the Sacrifice Medal just the stripe.



Hmmm…nose nicked by a stone - SM...filled with Balkan lead—cloth thingy that some people misinterpret for years-of-service insignia, check.

There need a to be some reconsideration of retroactivity of the SM.

:2c:

Regards
G2G


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> February 15, 2016
> 
> "One of our friends from the United States’ hat send us their research on this fellow, S Byron Rodriguez, who claims that he is a wounded warrior of the Canadian Forces."
> http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=64357
> ...



If it is the same blogs as what I have seen, they reference this thread.


----------



## medicineman (16 Feb 2016)

Another case - I dun got beat up by a kid...

MM


----------



## Brasidas (16 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> What category would that fall under?
> 
> Examples for the Sacrifice Medal - Eligible Cases
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/smec-msce-eng.asp
> ...



Clearly.

Anything is an aircraft if its given sufficient thrust, the stone aircraft collided with his face, and whomever the kid and whatever their reasons, the kid directly related to this guy with a hostile action.


----------



## brihard (16 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> What category would that fall under?
> 
> Examples for the Sacrifice Medal - Eligible Cases
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/smec-msce-eng.asp
> ...



Just to throw a note of caution in and to play devil's advocate, to the best of my knowledge, none of us are actually privy to the grounds on which his SM was awarded. It would seem reckless to assume that the chain of command was that unaware of the criteria. An alternative possibility exists that he was diagnosed with an operational stress injury from his tour. Such medical information would not be any of our business. 

Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong on this. But I want to be cautious in assumign the chain of command was right out of 'er. In the strictest sense, being struck with a rock in what is unquestionably a warzone would qualify as 'hostile action'. I've seen members here excuse Israeli soldiers for shooting teenagers for the same offense. It's an asault with a weapon that has the potential to cause grievous bodily harm or death. If we take the context of it being a poobird out of it, do we really want to go down that rabbit hole of what does and doesn't 'count'?

On a separate note, I'm all for a retroactive awarding of the SM to those who were awarded the wound stripe, or who would qualify under SM criteria.


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Just to throw a note of caution in and to play devil's advocate, to the best of my knowledge, none of us are actually privy to the grounds on which his SM was awarded.



All I know is just what I read in the papers, 

"He has been wounded himself, having his nose partially amputated and having been shot in the leg. Rodriguez earned a Sacrifice Medal as a result, among a number of his honours."
http://www.newsoptimist.ca/news/local-news/national-day-of-honour-commemorates-afghanistan-mission-1.1573287#sthash.mirTDf0y.dpuf

"Rodriguez received a Sacrifice Medal, the highest commendation given to a reservist, for his decision to delay his medical attention for five hours to allow other soldiers to be brought to safety."
http://www.chathamdailynews.ca/2012/03/15/two-classes-of-war-vets

"I got my nose partially amputated, I got shot in the leg. I got wounded,” he says.
As a result, he received a sacrifice medal (which he says is the same as the Purple Heart in the United States) and a sacrifice stripe."
http://battlefordsdailynews.com/afghan-war-vet-from-hafford-says-canadians-made-a-positive-difference-there/

Edit to add,

"While on his tour of duty, Rodriguez also had part of his nose shot off by an Afghan child shooting a rock from a slingshot.
He said he refused immediate care himself, telling his commander, "I still have my legs and my arms and my eyes, so the mission must continue."
Five hours later, it took 26 stitches to reattach the hanging chunk of flesh to his nose."
http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/2009/06/08/medic-recalls-hardships-of-war


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Feb 2016)

I had not heard the "shot in the leg" part, before.  If accurate, that would seem to qualify him for the SM.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Feb 2016)

I had a kid throw a rock at me and hit me in the face. Cut my nose open, bounced off my face and flew inside the G-Wagon and hit another soldier in the face hard.  Funniest thing ever. Wish I had known I could have got some bling because of it though. 

Has anyone sat this dummy down and had a face to face with him and straight out asked him why he's such a dummy?


----------



## Staff Weenie (16 Feb 2016)

I was on the same Roto as Lord Byron. His SM was for the nose thingy. But.....his nose was not partially amputated, it was more split in half - quite nasty still. The convoy did carry on, and he was not evacuated - he insists that he was heroically adamant it carry on with him, others say it carried on regardless as it was not necessary or feasible to send up a 9 Line. If my memory is still good, it was a routine convoy, not an evac mission as he seems to allege in one of his interviews. The other two members of his Amb crew would likely have more info.....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> All I know is just what I read in the papers,
> 
> "He has been wounded himself, having his nose partially amputated and having been shot in the leg. Rodriguez earned a Sacrifice Medal as a result, among a number of his honours."
> http://www.newsoptimist.ca/news/local-news/national-day-of-honour-commemorates-afghanistan-mission-1.1573287#sthash.mirTDf0y.dpuf
> ...



Yes, yes the infamous 'Sacrifice Stripe'...which turned out to be, in fact, a Private chevron, cut in half.  

_Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me TWICE, shame on me_.  I have no time and nothing (positive) to say about his type of POS, regardless of his tours and years of service.  He did a dishonour to everything he ever did, by choices of his own.  

I think he, and all like him, are lucky they don't get their teeth knocked down their throat.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2016)

He is not the first and only 'compulsive liar' to serve.  Nor is he the only one in CAF history who has greatly embellished his history/stories.  We all know them and probably all hold the same opinion of them.  When they overstep their bounds, step on their dicks and are outed, it is a little justice in itself.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2016)

At the very least, is it too much to ask Walts to be useful pretenders like, Ferdinand Waldo Demara, aka "The Great Imposter".  He served in the RCN during Korea successfully masquerading as a medical officer on HMCS CAYUGA and actually performed medical surgeries. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Waldo_Demara


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> At the very least, is it too much to ask Walts to be useful pretenders like, Ferdinand Waldo Demara, aka "The Great Imposter".  He served in the RCN during Korea successfully masquerading as a medical officer on HMCS CAYUGA and actually performed medical surgeries.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Waldo_Demara



Great big balls there. :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Feb 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Great big balls there. :nod:



Oh yes, Godzilla sized ones.  I do wonder, however, if he rates as a Walt in the true sense of the word.  After all, he really did the deed albeit while using someone else's identity.  He's more of an identity thief perhaps than a Walt.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Godzilla sized ones.  I do wonder, however, if he rates as a Walt in the true sense of the word.  After all, he really did the deed albeit while using someone else's identity.  He's more of an identity thief perhaps than a Walt.



He wasn't seeking kudos. I'd also say he was more an identity thief than anything else.


----------



## Pusser (16 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Oh yes, Godzilla sized ones.  I do wonder, however, if he rates as a Walt in the true sense of the word.  After all, he really did the deed albeit while using someone else's identity.  He's more of an identity thief perhaps than a Walt.



I'd say there is quite a difference.  Demara only lied about his qualifications, not about his actions.  He also seems to have been quite a charming guy (or at least Tony Curtis was  ;D)


----------



## medicineman (17 Feb 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> At the very least, is it too much to ask Walts to be useful pretenders like, Ferdinand Waldo Demara, aka "The Great Imposter".  He served in the RCN during Korea successfully masquerading as a medical officer on HMCS CAYUGA and actually performed medical surgeries.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferdinand_Waldo_Demara



One of my first ER patients here was on CAYUGA when he was the "MO".  He thought he was a fairly decent guy.  The guy was a serious identity thief...he eventually retired as a bona fide ordained priest at a hospital, after having pretending to be one.

MM


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Feb 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I'd say there is quite a difference.  Demara only lied about his qualifications, not about his actions.  He also seems to have been quite a charming guy (or at least Tony Curtis was  ;D)



Some semi-official thoughts about the Great Imposter.

http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2014/mdn-dnd/D61-15-2004-eng.pdf


> . . .
> The Royal Canadian Navy in Korea, as it had in previous conflicts,
> fought a war much removed from the army and air force. Doctors were
> few and far between, the navy having to compete for recruits with the
> ...



However, while he may have been appreciated by his shipmates, the view of his competence (and likeability) was probably not universal.  At a mess dinner I attended back in the 1980s the topic of Demara came up during post-meal drinking at the bar.  One of those still hanging around the bar was a retired senior medical officer who had started in the RCN.  He related that he had been stationed in Halifax at the same time as the gentleman in question and like all the GDMOs most of their work day was at the naval hospital.  His opinion of Demara - or Cyr, as he knew him - (and which he claimed was probably the standard opinion of the other doctors who worked with Demara) was that Demara was the biggest ***-kisser he had ever seen in his career. Whenever the imposter had to see a patient and if it was anything other than the usual "sick, lame and lazy" that showed up on sick parade (and sometimes even it was a minor complaint), he would seek out another MO or more usually one of the specialists and fawningly ask for an opinion of what was always "an interesting and unusual case".  The officer relating the story presented the possibility that he may been sent to Cayuga just to get rid of him.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Feb 2016)

So send the incompetent troublemaker to sea, and keep the better MOs ashore?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So send the incompetent troublemaker to sea, and keep the better MOs ashore?



Sounds like par for the course for the RCN  ;D.


----------



## Pusser (17 Feb 2016)

I think even by Demara's own account, he would often delay treatment until he had a chance to dig into the medical books to figure it out.


----------



## medicineman (17 Feb 2016)

I read an account of him having to pull a tooth out of CAYUGA's CO - he went and did a bunch of reading after seeing him, under the guise of getting his stuff, apparently overdid it on the cocaine a bit and got it out.  The CO seemed a bit confused since he had to point out the rotten tooth to him, not to mentioned getting a little over juiced.

As a sidebar, in the movie "The Great Imposter", the Med A on ship was made to look like a dolt who fainted/puked at the sight of blood, unlike it seems from the account provided by Blackadder.

MM


----------



## Staff Weenie (18 Feb 2016)

Speaking of folks impersonating Doctors - in today's news there is the story of an 18 year old in Florida impersonating a Doctor....'Doctor' Malachi Love-Robinson. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/florida-teen-impersonates-doctor-1.3452807


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> ....'Doctor' Malachi Love-Robinson.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/florida-teen-impersonates-doctor-1.3452807





> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/florida-teen-impersonates-doctor-1.3452807
> 
> On a separate religious-themed website, Love-Robinson says he is an ordained minister with the Universal Life Church, having done a doctoral thesis that "explored the paradoxical nature of certain Christian doctrines and the implications for the rationality of Christian faith." The Universal Life Church is an internet-based church that will ordain anyone 13 or older who fills out a short form


Déjà vu.  Maybe he'll claim to be a combat-wounded Medic next, based on precedent.  After all, 'Lord Byron' isn't using his medals/jump wings.... for now.   :nod:


----------



## kratz (18 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Déjà vu.  Maybe he'll claim to be a combat-wounded Medic next, based on precedent.  After all, 'Lord Byron' isn't using his medals/jump wings.... for now.   :nod:



Maybe if they claimed their actions as cosplay they'd "get away with it".  [


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2016)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Speaking of folks impersonating Doctors - in today's news there is the story of an 18 year old in Florida impersonating a Doctor....'Doctor' Malachi Love-Robinson.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/florida-teen-impersonates-doctor-1.3452807



The Great Imposter aside, there have been several "unlicensed doctors" enrolled in the CF in the past.  Hopefully, more care and discretion is now taken in verifying credentials.  The branch's biggest problem was not necessarily with individuals who did not go to medical school but with those who had either lost their license or just didn't bother getting one (or couldn't).


----------



## Staff Weenie (18 Feb 2016)

In theory the annual Credentialing Report submitted by each Health Services unit should help to eliminate this. Even in my Res Fd Amb, every year we submit an annual report wherein we must prove that all of our licensed clinicians are still licensed, and have no action pending against them. As long as Calian does the same for all of the contracted clinicians, then we should be better placed to avoid this in the future.

When I did the reports in my unit, I've actually taken the license number for people and checked them to ensure they are good - more and more professional clinical orgs/colleges are allowing for online credential checks which makes it much easier.

For recruiting of all clinicians, I now require a Letter of Good Standing from their professional body, and a certified true copy of their license.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Feb 2016)

Here's another winner!


----------



## cavalryman (22 Feb 2016)

Walt rating = fail.  Where did you find that?


----------



## Happy Guy (22 Feb 2016)

Canadian Army uniform?  Cloth Canada insignia by the shoulder?
Some sort of naval rank insignia on his shoulders?
Special Service Force badge on the sleeve?
Maroon beret with the former CAR cap badge?
Don't they ever research how to wear a uniform and what they're allowed to put on it?

Why don't they ever Walt as a cook? An RMS clk? An MSE OP?  Why must it always be special operations qualified infantry?


----------



## runormal (22 Feb 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Canadian Army uniform?  Cloth Canada insignia by the shoulder?
> Some sort of naval rank insignia on his shoulders?
> Special Service Force badge on the sleeve?
> Maroon beret with the former CAR cap badge?
> ...



There probably are some who have, but no one has noticed because they didn't go full retard.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Feb 2016)

I believe the "SSF Col." look was what he was shooting for.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (23 Feb 2016)

Well, it looks to me like the good colonel is in the process of closing the sale of his house in the kitchen of it. An activity for which we always all dressed in our full DEU's, don't we?  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (23 Feb 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Well, it looks to me like the good colonel is in the process of closing the sale of his house in the kitchen of it. An activity for which we always all dressed in our full DEU's, don't we?  ;D



Only if it's before 4pm.  After that, it's time for mess kit.


----------



## medicineman (23 Feb 2016)

It actually looks like he's in DEU mess kit - the Mrs has the fur coat on, I'm pretty sure that's a white shirt and bow tie he/it is wearing.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2016)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Why don't they ever Walt as a cook?









Jordan Tate:     So who are you? Are you, you, like, some special forces guy or something? 
Casey Ryback:  Nah. I'm just a cook. 
Jordan Tate:     A cook? 
Casey Ryback: [Whispering]  Just a lowly, lowly cook.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Jordan Tate:     So who are you? Are you, you, like, some special forces guy or something?
> Casey Ryback:  Nah. I'm just a cook.
> Jordan Tate:     A cook?
> Casey Ryback: [Whispering]  Just a lowly, lowly cook.


I was thinking more like this ....






> Chef: I was supposed to go to Paris, study at the Escoffier School. That's when I got my orders. Well, I joined the Navy. Heard they had better food. Cook school, that did it.
> Willard: Oh yeah? How's that?
> Chef: [mutters something] They lined us up in front of a hundred yards of prime rib. All of us, you know, lined up and looking at it. Magnificent meat! Really! Beautifully marbled... magnifique! Next thing, they're throwing the meat into these big cauldrons. All of it, boiling it. I looked inside, man, and it was turning gray. I couldn't fuckin' believe that one!


The horror, the horror ...


----------



## Happy Guy (23 Feb 2016)

I forgot about this movie:"Under Siege".  At least it was realistic where a highly trained (culinary and special operations) cook rallies the crew against mercenaries, defeats them, saves the ship and gets the beautiful girl.  Just like real life.
Please note he was not Walting - he really was a cook in the film who just happened to be SEAL qualified.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Feb 2016)

True.  Had he been a DEVGRU bubba using cook-ship as a cover, then he would have been a Walt...albeit a highly-trained and capable dude who's real life excitement and fulfillment may even have exceeded the general coolness of being a cook....now if one was walting to get onto Hell's Kitchen and give Gordon Ramsay a wee bit of drama, then that SEAL dude would be very cool Walt. :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## ArmyRick (23 Feb 2016)

I am going to walt as a private so people stop bugging me with CSM stuff....


----------



## Teager (15 Apr 2016)

This isn't a Walt or poser but legit vet selling his medals and service pin to support his family. But figured since its on EBay it could end up in the hands of a Walt.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-Peacekeeping-Service-Medal-CPSM-Full-Size/172165821813?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620091118%26meid%3D86e99c5198e3493a8f12e6fab555c068%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D3%26sd%3D172163290455


----------



## mariomike (15 Apr 2016)

Teager said:
			
		

> This isn't a Walt or poser but legit vet selling his medals and service pin to support his family.



Perhaps this discussion belongs in the "Buying/selling Medals Superthread [merged]"
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1267.350
15 pages.


----------



## Pieman (27 Apr 2016)

I'm not sure if this was posted before, but this hits an all new level of pathetic. His 'Issued K-9' and 'Casual Friday' is comedy at its finest. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfaWE-JFwY


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Apr 2016)

Pieman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this was posted before, but this hits an all new level of pathetic. His 'Issued K-9' and 'Casual Friday' is comedy at its finest.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfaWE-JFwY



Yes it is a new level of pathetic, especially since the "stolen valor f***er" is the prominent participant in all the other videos put on stupidtube by "Bumm Squad Comedy" (_the link to these idiots is included only to show that I did a minimal amount of research to verify if this was actually a "walt" - not as an encouragement to increase the views and thus their revenue - please avoid clicking on the link_).  If the posting of the video was to add to the discussion of "stolen valor", then it is a fail.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2016)

Presumed innocent until proven guilty, but another one is charged - shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ......


> Provincial police say an investigation into a complaint about a man attending parades sponsored by the Royal Canadian Legion wearing medals not awarded to him has led to numerous charges.
> 
> OPP say as a result of the complaint from the Canadian Armed Forces and the Royal Canadian Legion a 62-year-old man from Orillia, Ont., has been arrested.
> 
> ...


More on the former reservist here and here.


----------



## Hunter (31 May 2016)

Got a question about a potential Walt. Naturally, it relates to pathfinder torches and white leaf jump wings. If Cpl Bloggins earned the wings and torch before releasing and going on to work in emergency services, would he entitled to wear the wings and torch on his dress uniform along with his very impressive rack of medals?

I think I already know the answer, looking for some confirmation. 

Thanks!


----------



## X Royal (31 May 2016)

I believe you will find the dress regulations that would apply to an Emergency Services uniform would be set by the Emergency Service itself. As long as he isn't wearing anything not earned as that would fall under Federal law.


----------



## brihard (31 May 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Got a question about a potential Walt. Naturally, it relates to pathfinder torches and white leaf jump wings. If Cpl Bloggins earned the wings and torch before releasing and going on to work in emergency services, would he entitled to wear the wings and torch on his dress uniform along with his very impressive rack of medals?
> 
> I think I already know the answer, looking for some confirmation.
> 
> Thanks!



That would depend, I suppose, on the uniform regs of that particular emergency service. I have seen jump wings on a cop once or twice before- I think it was an officer in Kingston. Never seen one with a pathfinder torch, but then the sample size of pathfinders gone emergency services probably isn't huge. I would suggest that the place to start would be to confirm the bona fides within the pathfinder community. If he earned the qual, then all that's left is someone wearing something on another uniform that you wouldn't normally see. Conversely, if they never did earn the torch and white wings, it would be worth applying some pressure to remedy it.


----------



## Halifax Tar (31 May 2016)

Is this the dude from Orillia ?

https://www.change.org/p/governor-remove-master-warrant-officer-r-v-fancy-ret-of-membership-in-the-order-of-military-merit?recruiter=549311033&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-reason_msg&fb_ref=Default

Any insight ?


----------



## Hunter (31 May 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> That would depend, I suppose, on the uniform regs of that particular emergency service. I have seen jump wings on a cop once or twice before- I think it was an officer in Kingston. Never seen one with a pathfinder torch, but then the sample size of pathfinders gone emergency services probably isn't huge. I would suggest that the place to start would be to confirm the bona fides within the pathfinder community. If he earned the qual, then all that's left is someone wearing something on another uniform that you wouldn't normally see. Conversely, if they never did earn the torch and white wings, it would be worth applying some pressure to remedy it.



Thanks amigo. Is there anyone here who might be able to help with this discreetly? I can send photos of what looks to me like some serious Walting. I like the guy but I am skeptical of his stories (1RCR then airborne until it disbanded, master sniper, free fall, pathfinder, etc). I would rather know for sure before the torches and pitchforks get pulled out of storage.


----------



## Journeyman (31 May 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Is this the dude from Orillia ?
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/governor-remove-master-warrant-officer-r-v-fancy-ret-of-membership-in-the-order-of-military-merit?recruiter=549311033&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=autopublish&utm_term=mob-xs-share_petition-reason_msg&fb_ref=Default
> 
> Any insight ?


The Orillia poser was a Reservist -- Clayton Donoghue (the pic shows a Lincoln & Welland Regt cap badge).  The petition to revoke the OMM refers to MWO (retd) Fancy, formerly RCD.  

I signed the petition.  The precedent for revoking a poser's OMM was correctly established after LCol Miller was found guilty in Kingston; this is no different (except this wasn't Fancy's first offence).


----------



## Remius (31 May 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Got a question about a potential Walt. Naturally, it relates to pathfinder torches and white leaf jump wings. If Cpl Bloggins earned the wings and torch before releasing and going on to work in emergency services, would he entitled to wear the wings and torch on his dress uniform along with his very impressive rack of medals?
> 
> I think I already know the answer, looking for some confirmation.
> 
> Thanks!



His medals, likely. As they fall under the Canadian Honours system.  Again depends on the emergency service dress regs.  Jump wing and torch seem a bit weird though as those are military specific specialist qualifications so I'm not sure.  Doesn't mean he didn't earn them but seems odd that it would be allowed on a non military uniform.  It might be a case of what is allowed and what is tolerated.  As those badges aren't actually medals in the honour system I'm willing to bet that anyone outside the military could wear them legally as decorations or whatever but would incur the wrath and ridicule of others.


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2016)

I have several friends in different civilian police forces, who wear their CF medals and Wings.  I agree with the statement made that it will likely boil down to the individual forces' Dress Regs as to what they permit their officers to wear on their Dress uniforms.


----------



## Remius (31 May 2016)

The guide on when and where to wear such items (or at least medals)  states this:

_Individuals wearing a uniform (e.g. military and police officers) should wear their insignia as set out in their
respective regulations_

This is from the GG guide on wearing decorations.


----------



## expwor (31 May 2016)

I remember one instructor on CORP training (basically Correctional Officer basic training) wore jump wings on his Correctional Service uniform
And the Deputy Chief Belleville Police Force wears jump wings on his uniform
 http://www.insidebelleville.com/news-story/6133196-police-chief-cory-mackay-announces-retirement-deputy-chief-ron-gignac-to-assume-role/
I don't know if this adds anything to the discussion, but submitted for what it's worth 

Tom


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> I believe you will find the dress regulations that would apply to an Emergency Services uniform would be set by the Emergency Service itself.



Our department blends municipal medals with other medals. I believe Toronto Police and Fire do as well. 

My first partner was a '46er. The first time I saw his WW2 medals was at his funeral. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I agree with the statement made that it will likely boil down to the individual forces' Dress Regs as to what they permit their officers to wear on their Dress uniforms.



I remember reading this about a V.C. winner,

"After the war, Topham joined the Toronto police force, and wanted to patrol a beat.
Then-chief John Chisholm ordered him to greet people at headquarters wearing his medals -- or turn in his uniform. Topham resigned and went to work for Toronto Hydro."


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2016)

HAD to share this one here  >


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> HAD to share this one here  >


:rofl:   MilPoints!  :nod:


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The Orillia poser was a Reservist -- Clayton Donoghue (the pic shows a Lincoln & Welland Regt cap badge).  The petition to revoke the OMM refers to MWO (retd) Fancy, formerly RCD.
> 
> I signed the petition.  The precedent for revoking a poser's OMM was correctly established after LCol Miller was found guilty in Kingston; this is no different (except this wasn't Fancy's first offence).



...although Miller's second offence wasn't her first offence, either.  :nod:

Regards
G2G


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Jun 2016)

So my wife and I were out at the True Patriot Love dinner tonight when I spot an LS in high collar whites. That in itself might not have been that surprising, if the dress hadn't been S2 or mess kit, as clearly indicated in the instructions. What was particularly striking about this lad was that not only did he have his ribbons on the wrong side, he had a Special Forces tab on his shoulder... placed above the Canada flash. I was going to engage him, but he seemed to be known by several other uniformed members. Later that evening, an RCR major buttonholed me and asked me, as a naval officer, what I thought. I told him that I thought it highly irregular, but left it at that. I think the good major intended to have more words with him, as it was he who sorted the LS out for his ribbons (gotta love the RCR sense of order).

I have to say this guy just smells wrong to me.


----------



## Pieman (2 Jun 2016)

> Yes it is a new level of pathetic, especially since the "stolen valor f***er" is the prominent participant in all the other videos put on stupidtube by "Bumm Squad Comedy" (the link to these idiots is included only to show that I did a minimal amount of research to verify if this was actually a "walt" - not as an encouragement to increase the views and thus their revenue - please avoid clicking on the link).  If the posting of the video was to add to the discussion of "stolen valor", then it is a fail.



Ah, I didn't really scrutinize it. Still funny in my books.


----------



## medicineman (2 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So my wife and I were out at the True Patriot Love dinner tonight...



Why don't I hear about these things?

MM


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Jun 2016)

Clayton Donohue is wearing the Foresters cap badge in that picture, not a Linc and Well cap badge.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Jun 2016)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Clayton Donohue is wearing the Foresters cap badge in that picture, not a Linc and Well cap badge.


_~meh~_  Militia people all look the same to me.     :stirpot:


----------



## Remius (2 Jun 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> _~meh~_  Militia people all look the same to me.     :stirpot:



Clearly you haven't been to RST or a Reseve CBG parade.  No one looks the same.   ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Jun 2016)

Update: seems the LS in question is a serving member on the Wing, and former member of my unit. Some email traffic generated today. MTF.


----------



## Lumber (3 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Update: seems the LS in question is a serving member on the Wing, and former member of my unit. Some email traffic generated today. MTF.



op:


----------



## x_para76 (3 Jun 2016)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Got a question about a potential Walt. Naturally, it relates to pathfinder torches and white leaf jump wings. If Cpl Bloggins earned the wings and torch before releasing and going on to work in emergency services, would he entitled to wear the wings and torch on his dress uniform along with his very impressive rack of medals?
> 
> I think I already know the answer, looking for some confirmation.
> 
> Thanks!



I have seen a police officer who was a former Royal Marine wearing his N. Ireland GSM and Brit jump wings on his dress uniform on Remembrance Day. Either his CoC didn't notice or wasn't bothered by this.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Jun 2016)

And why should they? They were hard and honestly earned.


----------



## x_para76 (5 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> And why should they? They were hard and honestly earned.



No concerns on the part of this c/s but it seems to be a point of contention here.


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> And why should they? They were hard and honestly earned.



This doesn't stop my CoC from trying to get me to take my Commando dagger and British Para wings off of my....

.... Mess Kit

Of course they do this by publishing various missives in Routine Orders which, sadly, I'm not smart enough to be able to read


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2016)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> No concerns on the part of this c/s but it seems to be a point of contention here.



For reference,

Foreign Medals Regulations  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29288.75.html
OP: "I'm wondering what the regulations are for CF pers. who have been awarded a foreign medal while they were not a member of the CFs.  Are they authorized to wear them while in uniform?"
4 pages.

See also,

Question about foreign service, medals and badges and para course for C.I.C.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101988.0/nowap.html
OP: "I am wondering if I'm accepted and join the CIC will I be allowed to wear my British medals on my CF and my para wings?"
3 pages.

foreign awards and decorations  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/57386.0;nowap
OP: "i was wondering would i be eligible to wear awards which i had received whilst serving in australian defence force."
2 pages.

The "Wanting To Join Another Military" Thread- Them To Us- Us To Them  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-664000.html#msg664000
"This is a dumb question, but are american decorations allowed/authorized to be worn on a Canadian Forces uniform?"

Bronze Stars On Hold for Snipers  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/2445.0/nowap.html
OP: "The awarding of three bronze stars and two bronze stars with distinction are to be awarded to PPCLI snipers."

American awards on Mess Dress  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104521.0

Canadian Liberation of Kuwait medal  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42295/post-367933.html#msg367933
"Members cannot wear it on thier uniforms due to it not being awarded by Canada though."
"I stand corrected."

etc...


----------



## medicineman (5 Jun 2016)

Most police services seem to allow certain specialty badges on (at least) their dress uniforms.  I've run into coppers across the country with gidgets and gadgets from their current or past military service on their uniforms.  X_para, the contention I've seen is if we know any of these folks and can vouch for them.

MM


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Most police services seem to allow certain specialty badges on (at least) their dress uniforms. I've run into coppers across the country with gidgets and gadgets from their current or past military service on their uniforms.



That's nice to see on the rare occasions when you wear your dress uniform.

On 9-1-1 operations, it's pretty basic. TI is worn on your left sleeve. One maple leaf / caduceus for every five years on the job ( with your department ).


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> That's nice to see on the rare occasions when you wear your dress uniform.
> 
> On 9-1-1 operations, it's pretty basic. TI is worn on your left sleeve. One maple leaf / caduceus for every five years on the job ( with your department ).



Many officers, especially in Alberta, wear ribbons and pins on their patrol uniforms. 

Jump Wings, Pathfinder badges, ribbons of all sorts.


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2016)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Many officers, especially in Alberta, wear ribbons and pins on their patrol uniforms. Jump Wings, Pathfinder badges, ribbons of all sorts.



My service experience was limited to Toronto. But, I remember seeing a few of our police officers wearing Exemplary Service ribbons made of metal with enamel paint on operations. 

Paramedics were prohibited from wearing their ESM - enamel or cloth - or any other "ribbons and pins" because they could cut the patients when lifting and carrying them. They would soon get bloody anyway.  

If members of the emergency services have "Jump Wings, Pathfinder badges, ribbons of all sorts." that's nice. But, if partnered with someone on a 9-1-1 call, I would have been more interested in how long they had been on the job. That's what the cloth insignia on the left sleeve represented. Time-In.


----------



## brihard (5 Jun 2016)

For dress uniform, RCMP will allow Canadian honours system, and I've seen provincial honours/awards as well- some interesting racks with Alberta, Saskatchewan, and BC provincial medals combined with national ones. I've also seen an RCMP member with a CDS commendation he earned as RCMP as well. For patrol uniform, RCMP can wear ribbons- I've seen it in some areas, nto in others. My buddy who was working in the northern BC oil patch found that having a GCS on his body armour helped chill a few situations out, with guys who had served in the past recognizing it and telling their buddies to quit acting like idiots. I don't wear my ribbons personally, but that's really just becaue nobody where I am does and I'm disinclined to be 'that guy'.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I've seen provincial honours/awards as well-



You can add municipal to that. eg: The City of Calgary has the federal Police ESM, Alberta Police Long Service Medal, and the Calgary Police Long Service Medal. 

Sunday, May 1, 2016
Calgary: Crazy About Imaginary Medals
http://wearingyourmedalswrong.blogspot.ca/2016/05/calgary-crazy-about-imaginary-medals.html
"Following an all too common practice amongst a variety of protective services across Canada (QC, NS, BC, MB, SK, AB are all offenders), the Province of Alberta and Calgary Police Force have taken upon themselves to establish a whole range of medals."

Nice to see he left ON off his list.


----------



## brihard (6 Jun 2016)

That article reads like the author is some pissed off guy who only has his CD and a 125 and doesn't like that people are getting recognized for things. There is no less saying provinces and municipalities cannot establish Honours, nor that such Honours cannot be worn on the left of a person's chest. There is no law that exclusively authorizes the federal Honours system and outlaws others. The author is keen on citing "the rules the rest of us need to follow", but there are no such 'rules' that exist in any enforceable way with the exception of S.419 CC, and that only has to do with unauthorized use. Medals awarded by provinces and municipalities are perfectly legal.

Summed up, the author is a cranky loser.


----------



## mariomike (6 Jun 2016)

:goodpost:



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Summed up, the author is a cranky loser.



Anyone who complains that our cities award too much bling to our emergency services, should see how many medals the City of New York awards to theirs. 

ie: The City of New York has an index of 45 separate medals. Each one dedicated to their firefighters, paramedics and EMTs.

That doesn't include the NYPD who have their own medals.


----------



## x_para76 (6 Jun 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference,
> 
> Foreign Medals Regulations
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/29288.75.html
> ...



As far as I am aware you can wear commonwealth service medals but they must be worn behind all CF service medals including the CD. As far as wearing foreign qualification badges  I do not believe that they're permitted to be worn if there is an equivalent CF qualification badge.


----------



## X Royal (6 Jun 2016)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> As far as I am aware you can wear commonwealth service medals but they must be worn behind all CF service medals including the CD. As far as wearing foreign qualification badges  I do not believe that they're permitted to be worn if there is an equivalent CF qualification do not get badge.


I'd sure like you to provide a reference to your comment.
US Ranger tabs for instance are permitted if earned. I'm sure there are others.
Where your wear your medals (either Canadian or foreign)or qualifying badges depends on depends on what uniform you are wearing(or not wearing) at the time.
If you have been awarded a medal or badge it is yours to wear in the appropriate circumstance
Canadian Forces dress regulations only apply to the Canadian Forces.
Yes there are some federal laws apply but nothing stops anyone one who has been awarded a foreign medal or qualifying badge to wear it other than the particular uniform regulations of the uniform they are wearing. For Canadians medals part of the National Honors system should be worn first.
Commonwealth awards (except those awarded, dating back to when Canadians were part of that system)  do not get special privileges. They are considered foreign awards same as elsewhere.


----------



## x_para76 (6 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> I'd sure like you to provide a reference to your comment.
> US Ranger tabs for instance are permitted if earned. I'm sure there are others.
> Where your wear your medals (either Canadian or foreign)or qualifying badges depends on depends on what uniform you are wearing(or not wearing) at the time.
> If you have been awarded a medal or badge it is yours to wear in the appropriate circumstance
> ...



Sorry. What I should have said is from my own experience I was allowed to wear my Brit medals but they're are supposed to be worn behind all CF medals.

I was not permitted to wear my para wings on my DEU's and with the possible exception of Mess kit I am not aware of an order of dress that would permit them to be worn.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Jun 2016)

So if a Brit had a Victoria Cross, he would have to mount it behind the CD if they transfer to the CAF?

Seems a bit off if you ask me.


----------



## x_para76 (6 Jun 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So if a Brit had a Victoria Cross, he would have to mount it behind the CD if they transfer to the CAF?
> 
> Seems a bit off if you ask me.



I'm not sure how that would work? You would think that the VC would be mounted ahead of all other decorations but in the case of campaign service medals those that aren't awarded by the CF are supposed to be mounted behind any CF awards including the CD. 

The Drum Major for the GGFG's is ex 2nd Battalion Scots Guards and wears his N.Ireland medal and Falklands medal behind his CD. This wasn't my idea just what i was told when mounting my medals.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Jun 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> So if a Brit had a Victoria Cross, he would have to mount it behind the CD if they transfer to the CAF?
> 
> Seems a bit off if you ask me.



Be careful, Stolen Valour Canada, and their lackeys' may investigate you for that statement!!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Commonwealth awards (except those awarded, dating back to when Canadians were part of that system)  do not get special privileges. They are considered foreign awards same as elsewhere.



That is incorrect.  The guidelines promulgated on the Governor General's site  as well as the text of the Canadian Orders, Decorations and Medals Directive, 1998 (SI/98-55) state that Commonwealth honours are worn in precedence before "foreign".



> 3. Commonwealth orders, decorations and medals, the award of which is approved by the Government of Canada, are worn after the Canadian orders, decorations and medals listed in section 1, the precedence in each category being set by date of appointment or award.
> 
> 4. Foreign orders, decorations and medals, the award of which is approved by the Government of Canada, are worn after the orders, decorations and medals referred to in sections 1 and 3, the precedence in each category being set by date of appointment or award.


----------



## Lightguns (7 Jun 2016)

The system is a bit wacked and dated national-centric.  Valor awards from allied nations (once accepted as a valor award by the office of the GG) should be worn first in order precedence.  It makes no sense that a silver star is worn after the Canada 125.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> That is incorrect.  The guidelines promulgated on the Governor General's site  as well as the text of the Canadian Orders, Decorations and Medals Directive, 1998 (SI/98-55) state that Commonwealth honours are worn in precedence before "foreign".


I meant they are like foreign awards and placed behind the Canadian medals.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> The system is a bit wacked and dated national-centric.  Valor awards from allied nations (once accepted as a valor award by the office of the GG) should be worn first in order precedence.  It makes no sense that a silver star is worn after the Canada 125.


As for the Silver Star it is only awarded to members of the United States Armed Forces.
If a Canadian was serving in the United States Armed Forces than the Canadian Governor General would not likely even be consulted to it's awarding to a serving member of the United States Armed Forces.


----------



## Lightguns (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> As for the Silver Star it is only awarded to members of the United States Armed Forces.
> If a Canadian was serving in the United States Armed Forces than the Canadian Governor General would not likely even be consulted to it's awarding to a serving member of the United States Armed Forces.



Ack, a poor example on my part then.  Still the meriting of valour awards ahead of campaign and celebratory medals is an idea with merit (so to speak).


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> As for the Silver Star it is only awarded to members of the United States Armed Forces.
> If a Canadian was serving in the United States Armed Forces than the Canadian Governor General would not likely even be consulted to it's awarding to a serving member of the United States Armed Forces.



Actually incorrect off the top of my head I can think of two Canadians who received the Silver Star, Tommy Prince (RCE) and Sam McGee (Tor Scots)  both while serving with the FSSF, and having met Sam on more than one occasion he wore it after his Canadian medals including his CD 
http://thercr.ca/main/index.php/regimental-news/483-passing-sgt-william-sam-james-magee-cd-omc-ssm-bsm-w-v-bsm-usa


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

May have happened in the past but not possible now unless the Canadian is serving in(not with) the US Armed Forces.
The FSSF was an amalgamated (US/Canadian) unit. May have played a big part.
Now the Canadian would be awarded a Canadian medal.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> May have happened in the past but not possible now unless the Canadian is serving in(not with) the US Armed Forces.
> The FSSF was an amalgamated (US/Canadian) unit. May have played a big part.
> Now the Canadian would be awarded a Canadian medal.



Actually, there are a number of serving CAF pers who have received US valour medals (bronze star, etc). Mind, mostly in secret and behind closed doors.


_edit-correction_


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jun 2016)

A number of Canadians serving in Canadian units received American decorations in both the Second World and Korean Wars. One was Major EMD MacNaughton, father of Andrew Leslie, during the former conflict. He wore his Bronze Star after his Canadian medals.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> May have happened in the past but not possible now unless the Canadian is serving in(not with) the US Armed Forces.
> The FSSF was an amalgamated (US/Canadian) unit. May have played a big part.
> Now the Canadian would be awarded a Canadian medal.



Not quite.  I was going to link to an example of an entry in the Canada Gazette (where the authority to accept a foreign decoration has to be posted) however any of the 42 links that showed up in my search for "Bronze Star" will suffice.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

The Bronze Star is currently approved for being awarded to foreign troops unlike the Silver Star.
I never stated a Canadian soldier could not be awarded a Bronze Star if approved by the Canadian government.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

It is the US rules which currently prohibit awarding the Silver Star to foreign troops.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> It is the US rules which currently prohibit awarding the Silver Star to foreign troops.



Really . . . has this policy changed in the last year? (The linked reference includes only to Change 2, 03/13/2015)

http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/corres/pdf/134833vol3.pdf


> d. Foreign Military Personnel. Members of the armed forces of friendly foreign nations may be awarded the Silver Star medal for valorous acts in actual combat in direct support of U.S. Military operations. See section 1213 of this enclosure for procedures for awarding U.S. Military medals to foreign personnel.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

Yes you are correct. 
It appears to have changed on 03/13/2015.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> It appears to have changed on 03/13/2015.



No, it does not appear that way.  The amendments made on that change  are noted in the document.  The paragraph I quoted was not one of them.  While there may not have been the award of the Silver Star medal to non-US personnel since the Vietnam War, it doesn't mean that they changed their policy.  They may have just tightened the application of the regulations.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

You just don't give up do you.
Please show me a reference that the Silver Star could be awarded before this 2015 change?
Not meaning going back to WW2 either but lets say in the year 2000.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> You just don't give up do you.
> Please show me a reference that the Silver Star cold be awarded before this 2015 change?
> Not meaning going back to WW2 either but lets say in the year 2000.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Jun 2016)

X Royal said:
			
		

> You just don't give up do you.
> Please show me a reference that the Silver Star cold be awarded before this 2015 change?
> Not meaning going back to WW2 either but lets say in the year 2000.




U.S. Code, Title 10, Subtitle C, Part II,  Chapter 567, § 6244 . . . the US law dealing with the award of the Silver Star; enacted Aug. 10, 1956 and the sole amendment to the law on July 25, 1963

Look it up.  Now, what reference do you have, besides "buddy told me", to support your claim?


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

Nice try Blackadder but your first two references only apply to awards to US Navy & Marine Corp personnel.
Nothing in there about awards to non US military personnel.
As for your last link it covers laws passed by Congress from 1995 to 2016.
Can you be a little more specific.
Check this reference:
http://valor.defense.gov/DescriptionofAwards.aspx


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> U.S. Code, Title 10, Subtitle C, Part II,  Chapter 567, § 6244 . . . the US law dealing with the award of the Silver Star; enacted Aug. 10, 1956 and the sole amendment to the law on July 25, 1963



This only applies to the awarding of the Silver Star to the US Navy and Marine Corps.
The Silver Star was placed into law by Congress in 1942.


----------



## X Royal (7 Jun 2016)

How about.
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/10/6244
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/10/8746
&
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/10/3746
I still don't see a mention of foreign troops being allowed on any of these sites.


----------



## x_para76 (7 Jun 2016)

This is a Link from a U.S Army blog site for the awarding of the Bronze Star, and it does specifically state that the Bronze Star may be awarded to foreign troops. I can't find anything regarding the Silver Star other than what has already been posted. 

http://armylive.dodlive.mil/index.php/2014/02/bronze-star-medal-heroic-or-meritorious-achievement-or-service/


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jun 2016)

According to Wikipedia, some Australians were awarded the Silver Star as far back as 1942.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Australian_Silver_Star_recipients


----------



## ueo (17 Jun 2016)

Another one bites the dust! GOOGLE Clayton Donaghue Orillia for another Walt being charged. This one has allegedly some more deviant side line issues.  I seem to remember him and suspect the farthest away he's been might have been Petawawa.


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Jun 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Update: seems the LS in question is a serving member on the Wing, and former member of my unit. Some email traffic generated today. MTF.



Received an email from the Cox'n courtesy of the Wing Chief. The errant member will be subject to some direct mentoring.

I'm not sure exactly what that means, but I know I don't want any.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2016)

Not a _military_ walt/poser, but one worthy of inclusion ...


> A Pennsylvania man who claimed for years to have escaped from Auschwitz, met track and field star Jesse Owens and Nazi doctor Josef Mengele, confessed on Friday that he had fabricated the entire story.
> 
> “I am writing today to apologize publicly for harm caused to anyone because of my inserting myself into the descriptions of life in Auschwitz,” Joseph Hirt, 86, wrote in a letter sent to his local paper, LNP, this week. “I was not a prisoner there. I did not intend to lessen or overshadow the events which truly happened there by falsely claiming to have been personally involved.”
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not a _military_ walt/poser, but one worthy of inclusion ...Ouch!



Not technically a Walt either, just a jokester I remember. On a call in this guy's apartment. A studio portrait of him in uniform on the wall. I asked if it was taken during the war. Yes, he said. Me, "I bet you saw a lot of action." "Oh yes, I was a Remington Raider." I was impressed! Then he explained, and we had a good laugh together.  

But, sometimes those are the type of guys who really did see a lot of action?


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2016)

Latest nabbed & charged in Toronto ...


> Daniel Roy sat hunched over on the southeast corner of Bloor St. and St. George last week, legs outstretched, his head sinking to the ground between his knees.
> 
> In front of him was a sign that read: “Retired military. Sick and homeless. Please help.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Oct 2016)

The 2nd picture makes me literally laugh out loud!  Glad they stopped this moron.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Oct 2016)

With those wings, he must be one of those "Sky Captains" I'm hearing suggested the new RCAF ranks. >


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The 2nd picture makes me literally laugh out loud!  Glad they stopped this moron.


That's the photo I shared via FB when someone says, "maybe we should give this guy the benefit of the doubt - maybe he WAS a vet."  Vetranarian?  Maybe.  Veteran?  Less likely ...


----------



## mariomike (6 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Outrageous. Most panhandlers I have seen are satisfied with an old army surplus jacket.





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> That's the photo I shared via FB when someone says, "maybe we should give this guy the benefit of the doubt - maybe he WAS a vet."  Vetranarian?  Maybe.  Veteran?  Less likely ...



Even in the ( unlikely, by the look of it ) event he is a veteran, this comes into play,

Wearing Uniforms Post-Release/Retirement (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/87160.0
9 pages.

Even in that event, A) He's not wearing it properly, B ) He's disgracing it by begging.

Although having said that, I'll never forget the cover photo on Toronto Life magazine of the president of the Toronto Police Association begging with a tin cup ( while sitting on the sidewalk ) on the Yonge Street strip!   He actually went on to become the chief of the Waterloo P.D.! RIP Chief Brown.


----------



## Lightguns (7 Oct 2016)

This is why it is important to destroy your tunics on retirement.  Don't drop them in the Goodwill or even the garbage, completely destroy them.


----------



## Lightguns (7 Oct 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Latest nabbed & charged in Toronto ...



He does wear a beret better than half to folks I have seen around here in Gagetown though.  The new fashion here is to have your beret push down the forehead til the badge sits over the eyebrow, funny as hell.  I call it the pirate beret!


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Oct 2016)

He wears it better than many actors in films for that matter.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

"...gave the sign of the cross when a man handed him a $20-bill."

I guess I would too! I wonder how much some of these people make? I've read some unbelievable stories.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "...gave the sign of the cross when a man handed him a $20-bill."
> 
> I guess I would too! I wonder how much some of these people make? I've read some unbelievable stories.



How about the lady from Hamilton who commuted to the Eaton Center in a BMW to panhandle, while her husband had a good paying job and they both lived in a upscale neighbourhood.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How about the lady from Hamilton who commuted to the Eaton Center in a BMW to panhandle, while her husband had a good paying job and they both lived in a upscale neighbourhood.



Do you mean "The Sticker Lady", George?  
http://www.torontosun.com/2013/02/14/infamous-sticker-lady-makes-a-return-to-yonge-st


----------



## George Wallace (7 Oct 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Do you mean "The Sticker Lady", George?
> http://www.torontosun.com/2013/02/14/infamous-sticker-lady-makes-a-return-to-yonge-st



I believe that is her.  Sorry......So she drove a Jetta.   [:-[


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The 2nd picture makes me literally laugh out loud!  Glad they stopped this moron.



Perhaps he's not a moron. Just someone with MH problems (which I would have to agree with given his 'accoutrements'.)

Let's just hope he gets whatever help he needs and that he recognises what he did was wrong.

There, but for the grace of god.............................

 :2c:


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

Lots of pics of homeless vets, just not as well dressed. Most of the ones I see are dressed more like this,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=homeless+veteran&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiE9tXC_MjPAhUrxoMKHdxRDM0Q_AUICCgB&biw=1536&bih=770#tbm=isch&q=homeless+vet


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2016)

He looks a lot like that guy from Kingston that was going around claiming to be a PPCLI Capt at one point, was in one of the CAV MC's.  If it is, he didn't learn much from his previous time around...or, as RG noted, he has a mental health issue, at which point getting arrested might actually benefit him.

MM


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Oct 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How about the lady from Hamilton who commuted to the Eaton Center in a BMW to panhandle, while her husband had a good paying job and they both lived in a upscale neighbourhood.



That was the "Shaky Lady" and she drove a Chevy Lumina.

http://www.tribemagazine.com/board/threads/shaky-lady.5148/



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> He looks a lot like that guy from Kingston that was going around claiming to be a PPCLI Capt at one point, was in one of the CAV MC's.  If it is, he didn't learn much from his previous time around...or, as RG noted, he has a mental health issue, at which point getting arrested might actually benefit him.
> 
> MM



That was a different person, Carl Dale from Kingston area;

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer




			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Perhaps he's not a moron. Just someone with MH problems (which I would have to agree with given his 'accoutrements'.)
> 
> Let's just hope he gets whatever help he needs and that he recognises what he did was wrong.
> 
> ...



Finally some words of wisdom.  The whole stolen valour Schtick is growing tiresome.  People rejoicing about homeless people getting arrested, because they are dressed up in a pseudo military uniform.

Who the hell uses the word Posers, as an adult, to describe another person???!!!!


----------



## medicineman (7 Oct 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> That was a different person, Carl Dale from Kingston area;
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/05/canadian-military-imposter-turns-in-uniform-after-years-of-pretending-to-be-officer



Thanks for the clarification

MM


----------



## ueo (8 Oct 2016)

I would use the term but alter the spelling to poseur as it seems back when this strand started the collective "we" adopted the spelling used probably from the first media story reported. These folks are poseurs (see OCD definition) regardless of their physical or mental state and in being so tend to make me just a bit upset that they try to use the good offices of the military past and present to scam Joe Public.


----------



## Rick Goebel (8 Oct 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Finally some words of wisdom.  The whole stolen valour Schtick is growing tiresome.  People rejoicing about homeless people getting arrested, because they are dressed up in a pseudo military uniform.
> 
> Who the hell uses the word Posers, as an adult, to describe another person???!!!!



Frank Gervais, the Ottawa man recently posing as a soldier, doesn't appear to have been homeless.  Carl Dale, the Kingston man recently posing as a soldier doesn't appear to have been homeless.  The Toronto man recently posing as a soldier appears to have been a beggar but may or may not have been homeless.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2016)

Rick Goebel said:
			
		

> Frank Gervais, the Ottawa man recently posing as a soldier, doesn't appear to have been homeless.  Carl Dale, the Kingston man recently posing as a soldier doesn't appear to have been homeless.  The Toronto man recently posing as a soldier appears to have been a beggar but may or may not have been homeless.



Does it warm the cockles of your soul, and you are giving thanks this weekend, that they got caught?

Please expose them, and move on.  People are villifying them, like you, years after they were caught.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Oct 2016)

Rick Goebel said:
			
		

> Frank Gervais, the Ottawa man recently posing as a soldier, doesn't appear to have been homeless.  Carl Dale, the Kingston man recently posing as a soldier doesn't appear to have been homeless.  The Toronto man recently posing as a soldier appears to have been a beggar but may or may not have been homeless.



What point are you trying to make here?


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Oct 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> He does wear a beret better than half to folks I have seen around here in Gagetown though.  The new fashion here is to have your beret push down the forehead til the badge sits over the eyebrow, funny as hell.  I call it the pirate beret!



Lightguns, they're just following the Canadian Army Sergeant-Major's example... :nod:


----------



## ueo (9 Oct 2016)

Very much the brit "squaddie" style circa 1965 or so.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Oct 2016)

ueo said:
			
		

> Very much the brit "squaddie" style circa 1965 or so.



Whaddayamean "1965"?







Or as described at 
http://contactwaitoutcomic.blogspot.ca/2015/03/contact-wait-out-4-british-army-beret.html








> Contact. Wait out. #4 British Army beret recognition 1: Cap badge placement.
> 
> How a soldier shapes his beret is a very persoanl thing. As long as you don't have an aircraft carrier or a helicopter landing pad on your head you can usually get away with how it looks. Therefore, certain styles have emerged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (9 Oct 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> I always wondered how far around a senior's head a cap badge would go if it was left long enough.



I believe that would be "The Menard."   ;D






Of course, it would likely have spun further around his head, had he not been sacked.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Oct 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I believe that would be "The Menard Retard."   ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FTFY


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> FTFY



You never go full Menard.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Oct 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You never go full Menard.



 :rofl:


----------



## medicineman (9 Oct 2016)

If I'm Menarding my beret, means I need to visit Alex my barber.

MM


----------



## brihard (9 Oct 2016)

To be fair, I can't blame the guy for wanting to look like a highlander.


----------



## Lightguns (31 Oct 2016)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If I'm Menarding my beret, means I need to visit Alex my barber.
> 
> MM



My opinion, any one with a beret like that is an early indication of future summary offences.


----------



## slayer/raptor (11 Nov 2016)

I saw this today and I know that it is illegal to wear Honours (medals) that a person did not earn themselves. So I am curious from the experts here, are you allowed to wear honours that you did not earn on the right side? My initial thoughts would be no, but for re-enactments such as this case?


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> are you allowed to wear honours that you did not earn on the right side?



Opinions vary,

Wearing an Ancestor's Medals Mega-thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25589.0;nowap
17 pages,


----------



## Halifax Tar (11 Nov 2016)

How about the airforce dude in the strange camo pattern ?

https://mobile.twitter.com/amkfoote/status/797107903123648512/photo/1


----------



## McG (11 Nov 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> How about the airforce dude in the strange camo pattern ?
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/amkfoote/status/797107903123648512/photo/1


I would suspect he and the guy in forge cap are from another country.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2016)

They appear to be doing the British, palm out, salute we did pre-Unification too.


----------



## sapperboysen (11 Nov 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> How about the airforce dude in the strange camo pattern ?
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/amkfoote/status/797107903123648512/photo/1



That last looks like the new New Zealand combat uniform. Makes sense with the palm out salute.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Nov 2016)

Boysen said:
			
		

> That last looks like the new New Zealand combat uniform. Makes sense with the palm out salute.




Based on the Sqn badge on right arm, I was going to say 1 Sqn., RAF, but while similar, 1 Sqn has a big red one in the centre.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Nov 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Based on the Sqn badge on right arm, I was going to say 1 Sqn., RAF, but while similar, 1 Sqn has a big red one in the centre.



RNZAF Pilot Training Squadron (PTS) flying T-6C Texan II trainers based out of Base Ohakea.  

The PTS motto is "Ab Ovo Usque" that you see in the bottom banner of the crest.  RNZAF pilots do their basic training at PTS on the Texan II, then transition to 14 Sqn flying the King Air 200, when they are then given their wings on completion of the course.

Regards
G2G


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Nov 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> RNZAF Pilot Training Squadron (PTS) flying T-6C Texan II trainers based out of Base Ohakea.
> 
> The PTS motto is "Ab Ovo Usque" that you see in the bottom banner of the crest.  RNZAF pilots do their basic training at PTS on the Texan II, then transition to 14 Sqn flying the King Air 200, when they are then given their wings on completion of the course.
> 
> ...



And if I'm not mistaken, the King Air is one of the first to have been painted in the new colours.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Nov 2016)

Boysen said:
			
		

> That last looks like the new New Zealand combat uniform. Makes sense with the palm out salute.



There is a Kiwi Major I see regularly on my floor.  Their new uniform looks very much like this one.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Nov 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> I saw this today and I know that it is illegal to wear Honours (medals) that a person did not earn themselves. So I am curious from the experts here, are you allowed to wear honours that you did not earn on the right side? My initial thoughts would be no, but for re-enactments such as this case?


Not responding as any sort of dress & deportment 'expert,' but I don't get too worked up by anything re-enactors wear.  They're not trying to pass themselves off as veterans or currently serving military, claiming honours they have not earned; they just like dressing up, for whatever reason.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Nov 2016)

Although given the CAF's current penchant for "back to the future" uniforms, who know whether in a few months such re-enactors will cause problems, once the CAF reverts to 1920s uniforms...


----------



## Journeyman (12 Nov 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Although given the CAF's current penchant for "back to the future" uniforms, who know whether in a few months such re-enactors will cause problems, once the CAF reverts to 1920s uniforms...


:dunno:  They'll be dressing up in DEUs and Velcro badges....while bidding on contracts to sell puttees to the Army.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (12 Nov 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> RNZAF Pilot Training Squadron (PTS) flying T-6C Texan II trainers based out of Base Ohakea.
> 
> The PTS motto is "Ab Ovo Usque" that you see in the bottom banner of the crest.  RNZAF pilots do their basic training at PTS on the Texan II, then transition to 14 Sqn flying the King Air 200, when they are then given their wings on completion of the course.
> 
> ...



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Pusser (14 Nov 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> I saw this today and I know that it is illegal to wear Honours (medals) that a person did not earn themselves. So I am curious from the experts here, are you allowed to wear honours that you did not earn on the right side? My initial thoughts would be no, but for re-enactments such as this case?



Section 419 of the Criminal Code of Canada is pretty clear that it is not allowed and it does not differentiate between wearing them on the left or the right.  The relevant passage states:

*419. Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates*

419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,

(a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,

(b) _wears a distinctive mark relating to wounds received or service performed in war, or a military medal, ribbon, badge, chevron or any decoration or order that is awarded for war services, or any imitation thereof, or any mark or device or thing that is likely to be mistaken for any such mark, medal, ribbon, badge, chevron, decoration or order_, ...

is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

Although opinions vary as to whether this section of the Criminal Code is still appropriate or necessary (it is generally believed to have been enacted in order to  people from falsely claiming veterans benefits), the fact remains that it is still the law and there have been a few prosecutions and convictions of late.  It is worth noting that it is different in both the UK and Australia, where descendants are generally allowed to wear deceased ancestors' medals on the right side.

To this end, I find the picture in question a little odd (mind you I find the whole re-enactor business a little odd sometimes as well).  The gentleman in front is wearing a WWI era uniform with WWI medals on the right hand side.  Since the intent of Section 419 is not the prevention of accurate presentations of period uniforms, I would argue that the medals should be worn on the left in this case.  The gentleman in the second rank is likely wearing his own medals as they seem to be from the post-WWII era.  Although that uniform is most associated with WWII, it was worn well into the post war period.  The gentleman in the back, however, seems to be right out of it.  He also seems to be wearing post-WWII medals, but on a uniform that was never worn at that time.


----------



## Stoker (14 Nov 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Section 419 of the Criminal Code of Canada is pretty clear that it is not allowed and it does not differentiate between wearing them on the left or the right.  The relevant passage states:
> 
> *419. Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates*
> 
> ...



Every instance of someone getting charged with wearing medals they didn't earn was someone posing as a veteran. There's never been a charge against someone wearing a relatives medals on the right side or a widow wearing her husbands.


----------



## mariomike (14 Nov 2016)

I can appreciate people being offended on parades. But personally, I'm more worried about this sort of thing,

Man posed as federal agent. Was at one crime scene after another. Real First Responders had no idea he was a fake.
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20161111_Man_who_posed_as_federal_agent_during_Amtrak_derailment_sentenced_to_probation.html

Or buying police badges on E-Bay,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OBSOLETE-1900S-BADGE-MUNICIPAL-POLICE-NEW-YORK-Detective-/172327744989?hash=item281f88b5dd:g:YuAAAOSwMgdXyYAw


----------



## Pusser (16 Nov 2016)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Every instance of someone getting charged with wearing medals they didn't earn was someone posing as a veteran. There's never been a charge against someone wearing a relatives medals on the right side or a widow wearing her husbands.



Fair enough, but I still neither understand, nor approve of the practice of wearing an ancestor's medals.  People say it is to honour their ancestors) or deceased spouses), but why then do we limit a practice like this to medals?  For example, my father was a distinguished academic.  Should I wear his robes (backwards perhaps) on appropriate occasions to honour him?  I don't think so, because I didn't earn them and notwithstanding that I might wear them differently than one who had earned them, there is still the reasonable possibility that someone could think that they were mine.  The same holds true for medals.  Only those educated on the subject know that there is a difference between wearing medals on the left or the right.  There have been plenty of comments on this forum concerning Legion members wearing their impressive racks of Legions medals (worn on the right) and how a lot of people see them as veterans, when in fact, many have never served at all.  Why is there objection to the very existence of Legion medals (which members have actually earned - irrespective of others' opinions of their worth), yet some folks seem OK with the wearing of medals which have not been earned?

There is no argument that anyone is going to think that the 10-year old girl wearing her great-grandfather's medals (on the right) is going to be mistaken for a WWII vet, but what about the 35 year-old grandson?  Again, only the educated know which medals are which.  Most folks only see medals and coloured ribbons and can't tell the difference between an Atlantic Star and General Campaign Star with an Afghanistan ribbon.  For that matter, there plenty of senior citizens now who were too young to have fought in WWII, but who would no look out of place amongst a bunch of other Legion members who did.

Finally, the only time that most of those who wish to wear their ancestors' medals is on Remembrance Day.  Why limit the honour of one's ancestors to one day a year?  I think a far better way to honour them would be to have the medals mounted in a frame and displayed all the time, perhaps with a picture and a story.


----------



## mariomike (16 Nov 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but I still neither understand, nor approve of the practice of wearing an ancestor's medals.  People say it is to honour their ancestors) or deceased spouses), but why then do we limit a practice like this to medals?  For example, my father was a distinguished academic.  Should I wear his robes (backwards perhaps) on appropriate occasions to honour him?  I don't think so, because I didn't earn them and notwithstanding that I might wear them differently than one who had earned them, there is still the reasonable possibility that someone could think that they were mine.  The same holds true for medals.  Only those educated on the subject know that there is a difference between wearing medals on the left or the right.  There have been plenty of comments on this forum concerning Legion members wearing their impressive racks of Legions medals (worn on the right) and how a lot of people see them as veterans, when in fact, many have never served at all.  Why is there objection to the very existence of Legion medals (which members have actually earned - irrespective of others' opinions of their worth), yet some folks seem OK with the wearing of medals which have not been earned?
> 
> There is no argument that anyone is going to think that the 10-year old girl wearing her great-grandfather's medals (on the right) is going to be mistaken for a WWII vet, but what about the 35 year-old grandson?  Again, only the educated know which medals are which.  Most folks only see medals and coloured ribbons and can't tell the difference between an Atlantic Star and General Campaign Star with an Afghanistan ribbon.  For that matter, there plenty of senior citizens now who were too young to have fought in WWII, but who would no look out of place amongst a bunch of other Legion members who did.
> 
> Finally, the only time that most of those who wish to wear their ancestors' medals is on Remembrance Day.  Why limit the honour of one's ancestors to one day a year?  I think a far better way to honour them would be to have the medals mounted in a frame and displayed all the time, perhaps with a picture and a story.



See also,

Wearing an Ancestor's Medals Mega-thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/25589.400.html
17 pages.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but I still neither understand, nor approve of the practice of wearing an ancestor's medals.  People say it is to honour their ancestors) or deceased spouses), but why then do we limit a practice like this to medals?  For example, my father was a distinguished academic.  Should I wear his robes (backwards perhaps) on appropriate occasions to honour him?  I don't think so, because I didn't earn them and notwithstanding that I might wear them differently than one who had earned them, there is still the reasonable possibility that someone could think that they were mine.  The same holds true for medals.  Only those educated on the subject know that there is a difference between wearing medals on the left or the right.  There have been plenty of comments on this forum concerning Legion members wearing their impressive racks of Legions medals (worn on the right) and how a lot of people see them as veterans, when in fact, many have never served at all.  Why is there objection to the very existence of Legion medals (which members have actually earned - irrespective of others' opinions of their worth), yet some folks seem OK with the wearing of medals which have not been earned?
> 
> There is no argument that anyone is going to think that the 10-year old girl wearing her great-grandfather's medals (on the right) is going to be mistaken for a WWII vet, but what about the 35 year-old grandson?  Again, only the educated know which medals are which.  Most folks only see medals and coloured ribbons and can't tell the difference between an Atlantic Star and General Campaign Star with an Afghanistan ribbon.  For that matter, there plenty of senior citizens now who were too young to have fought in WWII, but who would no look out of place amongst a bunch of other Legion members who did.
> 
> Finally, the only time that most of those who wish to wear their ancestors' medals is on Remembrance Day.  Why limit the honour of one's ancestors to one day a year?  I think a far better way to honour them would be to have the medals mounted in a frame and displayed all the time, perhaps with a picture and a story.



I am quite certain that should anyone go up to said relative and question the medals they are wearing on their right side, they will without hesitation let the questioner know who they belonged to and why they are not present with them today.  I personally don't have an issue with someone wanting to wear these medals as a token of respect as long as they're not Walting.  Just as I don't have an issue if you wanted to wear your father's robes as a mark of respect at some appropriate service that would mark his time as an academic (if they in fact do have such things).  Each to their own.


----------



## Stoker (16 Nov 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I am quite certain that should anyone go up to said relative and question the medals they are wearing on their right side, they will without hesitation let the questioner know who they belonged to and why they are not present with them today.  I personally don't have an issue with someone wanting to wear these medals as a token of respect as long as they're not Walting.  Just as I don't have an issue if you wanted to wear your father's robes as a mark of respect at some appropriate service that would mark his time as an academic (if they in fact do have such things).  Each to their own.



This doesn't seem to be a problem in AUS or NZ where the practice is accepted and encouraged. People should stop being so self righteous and mind there own business unless its a clear case of exposing a Walt and even then some who have every right to wear their honors are being called out by the "experts".


----------



## Pusser (17 Nov 2016)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> This doesn't seem to be a problem in AUS or NZ where the practice is accepted and encouraged. People should stop being so self righteous and mind there own business unless its a clear case of exposing a Walt and even then some who have every right to wear their honors are being called out by the "experts".



Australia has no real policy on the subject, but accepts it by convention (http://www.rsl.org.au/Our-Services/Medals/The-Wearing-of-Medals-and-Decorations)

New Zealand accepts it and seems to have codified it (http://medalsreunitednz.co.nz/wearing-medals/)

The Royal British Legion accepts the practice, but does not encourage it.  From one of their websites:

_The official position is that* they should not be worn*. However, it was generally accepted soon after the Great War that widows of the fallen wore their late husband's medals on the right breast on suitable occasions.

More recently it has become the custom for any family member to wear medals of deceased relations in this way, sometimes trying to give a complete family military history by wearing several groups. 

Although understandable, it is officially incorrect. When several groups are worn, it does little for the dignity of the original owners.


The Legion takes a pragmatic view, and our Ceremonial Rules state:

'The official rules for wearing medals allow only official awards to be worn. Unofficial purchased medals and foreign medals which do not have the Sovereign's permission to be worn are not allowed. Standard Bearers, Parade Marshals and other officials on Legion duty are bound by this ruling and unofficial medals must not be worn when on Legion duty. The medals awarded to a deceased Service/ex-Service person may be worn on the right breast by a near relative (mother, father, sister, brother, wife, husband, daughter and son). Not more than one group should be worn by any individual'.

No action will be taken officially if anyone wears a relation's medals. In the Legion, this is banned for:


Standard Bearers
parade officials, and 
as stated above for other members.


An alternative is to have the medals framed._


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2016)

This is my grandson. Those are my miniatures. It is my duty to teach my grandson about Remembrance Day. Not the Legion's or his school's and not the government's job. It's my tasking and I'll do it as I think it should be done. Laws do not create or sustain Remembrance. That will be left to our children.

In the long run, that's what it's all about. Remembrance. Not someone's idea of what we should do, how we participate or what anyone else is wearing.

This, of course, does not include Walts.


----------



## Stoker (17 Nov 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This is my grandson. Those are my miniatures. It is my duty to teach my grandson about Remembrance Day. Not the Legion's or his school's and not the government's job. It's my tasking and I'll do it as I think it should be done. Laws do not create or sustain Remembrance. That will be left to our children.
> 
> In the long run, that's what it's all about. Remembrance. Not someone's idea of what we should do, how we participate or what anyone else is wearing.
> 
> This, of course, does not include Walts.



Well said :remembrance:


----------



## Lumber (17 Nov 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This is my grandson. Those are my miniatures. It is my duty to teach my grandson about Remembrance Day. Not the Legion's or his school's and not the government's job. It's my tasking and I'll do it as I think it should be done. Laws do not create or sustain Remembrance. That will be left to our children.
> 
> In the long run, that's what it's all about. Remembrance. Not someone's idea of what we should do, how we participate or what anyone else is wearing.
> 
> This, of course, does not include Walts.



Better hope the Legion doesn't find out your grandson is guilty of copyright infringement with that poppy.... :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Nov 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Better hope the Legion doesn't find out your grandson is guilty of copyright infringement with that poppy.... :



That is a British poppy. A friend sourced them from the British Embassy if I'm not mistaken. I still maintain my 35+ year Legion membership and give the Branch $20\year for the Poppy Fund. Right now though, I'm severely pissed with the Legion, so this is my little protest.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Nov 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Better hope the Legion doesn't find out your grandson is guilty of copyright infringement with that poppy.... :



Actually, the RCL poppy _trademark_ is specific to a design with four petals and a black centre.



> Color is claimed as a feature of the mark. The petals are red and the center portion is black



http://www.ic.gc.ca/app/opic-cipo/trdmrks/srch/vwTrdmrk.do?lang=eng&status=OK&fileNumber=1094997&extension=0&startingDocumentIndexOnPage=11


----------



## x_para76 (27 Nov 2016)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> This doesn't seem to be a problem in AUS or NZ where the practice is accepted and encouraged. People should stop being so self righteous and mind there own business unless its a clear case of exposing a Walt and even then some who have every right to wear their honors are being called out by the "experts".



I love the common sense approach here. I tried to justify this practice on here years ago but apparently I didn't have enough midpoints to be allowed to voice such an opinion.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Nov 2016)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> I love the common sense approach here. I tried to justify this practice on here years ago but apparently I didn't have enough midpoints to be allowed to voice such an opinion.


You better put an emoticon with your post. Someone might think that you're being serious. Next thing  you know, you'll be getting grid references to lawn dart safe spaces and air force counselors.  [


----------



## old medic (27 Nov 2016)

BBC Magazine has a new (25 Nov 2016) article on Walts.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38085998


----------



## x_para76 (27 Nov 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This is my grandson. Those are my miniatures. It is my duty to teach my grandson about Remembrance Day. Not the Legion's or his school's and not the government's job. It's my tasking and I'll do it as I think it should be done. Laws do not create or sustain Remembrance. That will be left to our children.
> 
> In the long run, that's what it's all about. Remembrance. Not someone's idea of what we should do, how we participate or what anyone else is wearing.
> 
> This, of course, does not include Walts.



RG I'm not sure that I'm 100% getting your sarcasm but I love your approach here. I couldn't agree more with everything you've said here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Nov 2016)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> RG I'm not sure that I'm 100% getting your sarcasm but I love your approach here. I couldn't agree more with everything you've said here.



Cheers everyone.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2016)

One more ...


> A Smithville Legion executive member is expressing deep remorse as an investigation takes place over medals he wore that he didn’t earn.
> 
> Curtis Roush has resigned from his position as first vice president of the branch and volunteered to not enter any Royal Canadian Legion branch after it was discovered he likely didn’t earn two United States Navy medals he was pictured wearing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2017)

>


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## PiperDown (17 Feb 2017)

"Sgt" Art Leonard.

This is blowing up on the facebook group Stolen Valour Canada. 

His "story" is just incredible.
http://www.ipacanadaregion2.com/Roundup%20March%202016.pdf

This guy is the king of Canadian posers.   Barrie police held fundraisers to get this wanker a PTSD service dog.  He speaks all over the region, gives interviews etc. etc.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/21728045@N08/sets/72157643392687973


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> "Sgt" Art Leonard.
> 
> This is blowing up on the facebook group Stolen Valour Canada.
> 
> ...



He had quite a career.


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Feb 2017)

153 jumps....

Interesting.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Feb 2017)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 153 jumps....
> 
> Interesting.



Well when he was a kid his parents had him in one these, so that counts as a training jump, right?


----------



## Stoker (17 Feb 2017)

It appears that this guy joined in the navy and was a MP for a few years. Looks like some of the claims he made are true.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2017)

Jesus, I never realized I was Airborne material before....  stone cold.   :nod:  I have more canopy time in one of those than you can shake a stick at.   ;D


----------



## Stoker (17 Feb 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Jesus, I never realized I was Airborne material before....  stone cold.   :nod:  I have more canopy time in one of those than you can shake a stick at.   ;D



I wonder has that stolen valor page ever made a mistake in accusing anyone?


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Feb 2017)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> I wonder has that stolen valor page ever made a mistake in accusing anyone?



That is entirely possible as it is a human endeavour and humans do make mistakes from time to time.  I would suggest, however, that there is more of the "where there's smoke there's fire" to their revelations.  This particular man in question may indeed have some truth in his backstory.  I know if I was home, I could look at my Security Branch Silver Anniversary book and see if he is in the rolls listed at the back.  I know, I'm listed.

As for my comment above, it was more directed and poking fun at myself as I spent more time in one of those airborne tower trainers than out of one when I was a little squealer.


----------



## PiperDown (17 Feb 2017)

There were a few guys who chimed in that this Walt was posted to Chatham NB in the 80s and was released as a Pte.
So, there is zero truth to his story other than graduating basic training.

Also, for a good laugh check this picture out.   I find it CRAZY no one at the MP school picked up on this guy.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Feb 2017)

Seen a picture of him sporting an Airborne Regiment sweater too, naturally.


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> There were a few guys who chimed in that this Walt was posted to Chatham NB in the 80s and was released as a Pte.
> So, there is zero truth to his story other than graduating basic training.
> 
> Also, for a good laugh check this picture out.   I find it CRAZY no one at the MP school picked up on this guy.




That's ballsy


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> ....   I find it CRAZY no one at the MP school picked up on this guy.



Actually, I do believe that the CF MP FB page has outed him:

https://www.facebook.com/stolenvalour.ca/?hc_location=ufi


----------



## Stoker (17 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> There were a few guys who chimed in that this Walt was posted to Chatham NB in the 80s and was released as a Pte.
> So, there is zero truth to his story other than graduating basic training.
> 
> Also, for a good laugh check this picture out.   I find it CRAZY no one at the MP school picked up on this guy.



Apparently he was a MP for a while.


----------



## Pieman (17 Feb 2017)

I thought this was a good read. Looks like the list of Walts could be updated to include some Canadians. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_imposter

It also has this warning that I think is quite valid: 



> Accusations do occasionally backfire, with real veterans accused of being imposters.[21] Doug Sterner, a Vietnam War veteran who catalogs military awards, and Stolen Valor author B.G. Burkett, note that some modern veterans have become hypersensitive to imposters, leading to vigilantism or even turning detection into a "hunting game."[22][23] A common error is placing too much emphasis on neatness of a uniform or certain quirks about how it's worn, which is not necessarily compelling when a veteran is older and has been out of the service for several decades.[22] Another is making too many inferences based on older regulations, such as gender restrictions that were in place in the past.[24] Even FOIA requests to the National Personnel Records Center, considered the most thorough type of verification for US veterans, are not perfect and sometimes fail to find a record even if the veteran is genuine.[25] Sterner states, "There’s some people that feel good about confronting people, and making themselves look big by trying to take them down. But when they do that, they’re going to make mistakes."[23]


----------



## PiperDown (18 Feb 2017)

"Sgt"  Art, the Walt, Leonard.

I wonder why a guy who wants to pretend he lad a long and decorated career only actually spent 4-5 years in the CAF.   I guess pretending is way easier than doing.  But man, he takes pretending to a whole new level.  Even purchased mess kit !


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> "Sgt"  Art, the Walt, Leonard.
> ......  But man, he takes pretending to a whole new level.  Even purchased mess kit !



Purchasing second-hand Mess Kit may have actually been cheaper than purchasing the full size and miniature sets of medals.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2017)

Anyone want to help me write a book? "How to Walt- a guide to stealing valor". I think we can make the amazon top 10 list.

I'm thinking a second installment can be about writing the "You caught me, I screwed up, I'm so sorry I never meant to hurt anyone" apology along with tips on disappearing from social media.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2017)

We'll need to sneak in hints like all pcninjajtfsnipercommando wear their medals on the right. Forage caps are only for real killers. Putties and ankle boots are only for ultra secret express assassination teams.

Should be pretty easy to spot them about 3 months after publication.  [


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> . . . he takes pretending to a whole new level.  Even purchased mess kit !



What mess kit?  If you look closely, the individual in question appears to be wearing a dinner jacket (i.e. tuxedo).  Readily available for rental and if worn more than once or twice a year probably makes sense to purchase.  I suppose as one's fantasy becomes more accepted the more filled is one's social calendar.  It is appropriate to wear miniatures on same depending on the occasion.  As to whether he is entitled to the wear of miniatures is another discussion.


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2017)

Tarlouth said:
			
		

> "Sgt"  Art, the Walt, Leonard.
> 
> I wonder why a guy who wants to pretend he lad a long and decorated career only actually spent 4-5 years in the CAF.   I guess pretending is way easier than doing.  But man, he takes pretending to a whole new level.  Even purchased mess kit !



I am not a Facebook user. Could you please post some of the details of his actual career, and how these details are known?


----------



## MARS (18 Feb 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I am not a Facebook user. Could you please post some of the details of his actual career, and how these details are known?



Here you go.
http://www.ipacanadaregion2.com/Roundup%20March%202016.pdf

Poor guy.  I hope he gets the help he needs


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2017)

MARS said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> http://www.ipacanadaregion2.com/Roundup%20March%202016.pdf
> 
> Poor guy.  I hope he gets the help he needs



I am surprised that no one at Legion Magazine ever bothered to match the story to the medals.  Story has him serving in UNPROFOR, yet there is no UNPROFOR medal; but a NATO IFOR medal (with 3 Tours) is shown.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2017)

I firmly believe that because of people like this making a farce of ptsd,  actual members WITH ptsd stay in the shadows,  and sometimes don't come out alive.


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2017)

MARS said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> http://www.ipacanadaregion2.com/Roundup%20March%202016.pdf



Thanks. That link was posted at the start of this latest tale, though. It's his actual career details that I seek, and how he was outed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I firmly believe that because of people like this making a farce of ptsd,  actual members WITH ptsd stay in the shadows,  and sometimes don't come out alive.



You're right on that, Jarn! I was three years in a deer camp. They punted me when they found out about my PTSD. No matter how I explained it, they wouldn't listen. Too many old fudds with no education and not willing to be. I've had serving members, with no overseas or operational experience hack on me as well as Legion vets. Service members and veterans are the most vicious group out there against those with PTSD. Civvies are just befuddled (except LEO, FF, and EMS). I have no, or very little outward physical ailments, so it's difficult for some to equate injuries, physical or mental without seeing you incapacitated. I don't know about others, but my diagnoses was a culmination of two years and 10+ professionals and their opinions. I stopped worrying about people that can't accept it and move on. Part of my therapy is not to hide it, but speak openly about it. I do that. It takes about five minutes to figure out whether you're getting through to them. If they don't get it by then or they get upset, I excuse myself to get a beer and just don't return to the conversation. I'm going on 64 with 37+ years service and haven't got the time to spend with people that want to argue, accuse or belittle me. There's a few cases in 32 CBG area that require some attention, because of blue on blue.

You are absolutely on the money about those in the closet that suffer in silence.

_- mod edit to remove reference to identifiable individual -_


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You're right on that, Jarn! ...................................................
> ................... Service members and veterans are the most vicious group out there against those with PTSD. Civvies are just befuddled (except LEO, FF, and EMS). .............................



I think you nailed it as being part and parcel of what and why you posted that in this thread; veterans are dealing with those with PTSD in the same way that they deal with posers.


----------



## x_para76 (18 Feb 2017)

One of the biggest atrocities committed here is that this twat has used resources that could've gone to vet's that truly need them. It's too bad Hamilton Police Service didn't vet this oxygen thief before donating $5000 towards getting him a service dog.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2017)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> One of the biggest atrocities committed here is that this twat has used resources that could've gone to vet's that truly need them. It's too bad Hamilton Police Service didn't vet this oxygen thief before donating $5000 towards getting him a service dog.



I'm waiting for my dog. Normal wait is 24 months. 16 months so far. Checked the other day, they will have ten dogs ready for this fall. Also found out I'm #12 on the list. Barring anything unforeseen, I'll be going for training in the late spring 2018. Approx 32 months after the screening process. Currently, they value their dogs at $30,000. Not all providers of 'Service' dogs follow any certification rules as provinces are now starting to put regulations in place that'll have to be adhered to in order to wear the Service dog vest. Right now there's people taking rescue dogs, giving them basic obedience training and putting a vest on them. 

This guy did not get my dog, but he did get someone else's. Maybe that person is OK with waiting, maybe that person became one of our fallen because he didn't get to comfort and ground them. Maybe it should have gone to a kid.

I normally don't get too wrapped around the axle about posers. They steal nothing from me. If the guy is just looking for a group and some free beer? Meh, life's too short. If I encounter one, I'll confront them and sort them out. I'll do it in a normal conversational tone. If I see them again, I have lot's of cop buddies, that served, that'll be on the way while I keep him engaged.

In this case though? He could be responsible for a service persons death. If ever the courts decided on a show trial to prove a point, this should be the one. Full restitutions is only one thing that should be in the penalty. Then civil lawsuits should be launch.

Of course, if he turns out to be clinically bonkers, everything I spent typing on a tablet is moot. :dunno:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Interesting.



No. It's not 'interesting', it's fucking infuriating and heads should be rolling. Civilian and military.

We're our own worst enemy. :brickwall:

Sorry for the highjack guys. Back to walting.


----------



## Pieman (19 Feb 2017)

> Service members and veterans are the most vicious group out there against those with PTSD.



That's extremely disheartening to hear. Do you mean that they will simply dismiss someone as being a 'faker'? (For whatever BS reason they can come up with)


----------



## ueo (19 Feb 2017)

Yes, a thousand times yes. :crybaby:


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Feb 2017)

recceguy]
You're right on that said:
			
		

> That's extremely disheartening to hear. Do you mean that they will simply dismiss someone as being a 'faker'? (For whatever BS reason they can come up with)



I can't speak for what RG meant but I know when it comes to me I'm guilty of dismissing some people as fakers or casting a lot of doubt on their stories. 
While I'm not proud of it, when I hear someone claiming PTSD because they sat in an air conditioned office for 6 months and heard a few rocket attacks or because they drove by a random burnt out LAV and got really upset I think 'fuck, seriously?'. Obviously I have no right to judge anyone else and I'm sure I'm a part of the proverbial problem. 

On the other hand (and I'm not just trying to defend my short comings here)  I think simply taking everyone's story at face value and being afraid to give stories a bit of scrutiny _CAN_ lead to bad shit too. Look at Art Leonard's story.  He's been ripping off people for years, including ripping off the police and taking an actual injured members freaking service dog. One quick read of his bullshit story should set off 1000 alarm bells. Hell we weren't fighting in Kandahar in 2003, how did everyone miss that? Incredible.  Is questioning someones claims worth the damage it can cause to members actually suffering? Does ignoring false claims like Art Leonards end up hurting even more people? Like that dog that should have went to someone else? I don't know.


[One unfortunate behavior from actual vets I've noticed is that some seem to feel acknowledging someone else's injuries (OSI, PTSD) somehow detracts from their own injuries and it becomes a dick measuring contest of who is more injured. Or, they get off on stressing/trolling/upsetting each other for reasons I don't understand. That's probably a discussion for a different thread though.]


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I can't speak for what RG meant but I know when it comes to me I'm guilty of dismissing some people as fakers or casting a lot of doubt on their stories.
> While I'm not proud of it, when I hear someone claiming PTSD because they sat in an air conditioned office for 6 months and heard a few rocket attacks or because they drove by a random burnt out LAV and got really upset I think 'fuck, seriously?'. Obviously I have no right to judge anyone else and I'm sure I'm a part of the proverbial problem.



Or you are like some others, myself included, who can't understand how someone can get PTSD because they drove by a random burnt out LAV, or because of *insert reason that seems extremely minor* here.  You're not the only one who does it.


----------



## Jed (19 Feb 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Or you are like some others, myself included, who can't understand how someone can get PTSD because they drove by a random burnt out LAV, or because of *insert reason that seems extremely minor* here.  You're not the only one who does it.



And some people just do not want to pop the top off a 'can of worms' that may spiral out of control. Hence why so many people from the big wars like WW II and Korea kept their mouths shut and stuffed shit so far down a miner couldn't dig it out.

I know that the experts say you should open up but to me that has always been a coin toss on the end results. At least as to how I have observed outcomes from many different individuals of all walks of life who have walked through some sort of mental hell and are still here to tell the story...  If they choose too.


----------



## FJAG (19 Feb 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Or you are like some others, myself included, who can't understand how someone can get PTSD because they drove by a random burnt out LAV, or because of *insert reason that seems extremely minor* here.  You're not the only one who does it.



Just consider how many of the public service is off on "stress" leave at any given time. It's a universal issue that is hitting our government work force and as most here say, it creates a problem in distinguishing those who have a genuine condition caused by overwhelming external factors from those who are just psychologically weak by nature and have coping problems in the face of minor or moderate situations that most of us can handle.

 :cheers:


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2017)

FJAG said:
			
		

> ......... from those who are just psychologically weak by nature and have coping problems in the face of minor or moderate situations that most of us can handle.



That, I think, is a problem with a vast majority of our society today.  They are a lot "Softer" than members of society five decades ago.  We seem to see someone "offended" with something at every turn.  Where before people had experiences that would "harden" them while they were growing up, today we find that parents are overly protective of their children that children are suffering from everything from allergies to being unable to cope or interact with other humans.  Some are desensitized by videos and video games and can not handle "reality".  I can only see this getting worse.   And....We do make fun of these people as well.



			
				Jed said:
			
		

> I know that the experts say you should open up but to me that has always been a coin toss on the end results. At least as to how I have observed outcomes from many different individuals of all walks of life who have walked through some sort of mental hell and are still here to tell the story...  If they choose too.



I have used the argument that this is why Messes were created in the first place, as a place for the troops to decompress among their peers, within the Regimental/Unit family.  And later as people left the Service, why the Legions were formed.  Those places where people could talk through some of their problems with persons who had similar experiences.

[edit]

If we go with the line of thought that the Legions and other Associations were created with this in mind, and then follow through with the history of those organizations seeing a drop in their memberships and then allowing civilians to become members; then perhaps we can see where some of these Walts and Posers came from.......Non-Veterans listening to conversations of Veterans and dreaming of what they could have been......Some actually going so far as to play "Mr. Dressup".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Thank you RG, and I'm sorry to hear about the trials and tribulations you're going through but thanks for talking about it.



Tanks! Jarn. It's appreciated. :cheers:



			
				FJAG said:
			
		

> It's a universal issue that is hitting our government work force and as most here say, it creates a problem in distinguishing those who have a genuine condition caused by overwhelming external factors from those who are just psychologically weak by nature and have coping problems in the face of minor or moderate situations that most of us can handle.
> 
> :cheers:



Annnnnddddd there's our problem. Who gets to decide what the threshold is. Who gets to decide what level of trauma is the cut off. Great big tough guys that dismiss someone "He hasn't got PTSD, I've seen worse shit that that, fucking poser!"? It's not that they don't understand, it's because they are bullies. Confront an injured person like that and you run into all kinds of problems. Retreat from social contact, depression, anxiety, addictions and suicide are some. 

So from now on, let's just leave that shit behind and let the professionals decide what's what. I'm sure you don't appreciate it when a non legal type starts giving you advice on how to do your job and I don't think the health professionals that deal with this day in and out appreciate lay people diagnosing someone else while having a bitch session at the local bar.

We've been through all this before at milnet. There's likely more than one thread. Everything posted by me is my opinion and I'm not going to defend, or condemn anyone for what they think about the subject. However, I'll bow out, unless someone gets really stupid. I've said my piece and feel that I can't add anymore than what I've said. Talking about it and defending it from different directions, is not the same thing and not in my cards right now.

Cheers,
rg


----------



## mariomike (19 Feb 2017)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Just consider how many of the public service is off on "stress" leave at any given time.



Car Count goes down. Response Time goes up. When did you feel better served, taxpayers, then or now?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2017)

Find a RECIPIENT of a MEDAL

http://www.gg.ca/honours.aspx?lan=eng


----------



## Lightguns (20 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Find a RECIPIENT of a MEDAL
> 
> http://www.gg.ca/honours.aspx?lan=eng



Be careful using that.  There is ton of errors.  Many military have their rank mixed in with their first name.  Some some are name first, some are rank first. My last name is spelled differently in my three entries and my home town is once where I was born and twice where I was posted.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2017)

Very good points, and ones I noticed right away when I saw the limited options for the SEARCH.

The likelihood of error or not finding the information you are looking for are relatively HIGH.

Unfortunately, the Library and Archives of Canada only has a SEARCH available for the persons between 1812 to 1969.  Its' options are only slightly better in finding answers, as your points still apply (different spelling of names, short forms of names, typos of any type, etc.)

Search: Military Medals, Honours and Awards, 1812-1969


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Feb 2017)

Ah, that's a fascinating link.

Sent off to my father for some family history research!

NS


----------



## medicineman (20 Feb 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Find a RECIPIENT of a MEDAL
> 
> http://www.gg.ca/honours.aspx?lan=eng



Looked myself up...not in there.  However, I'm in the Canadian Gazette for my Order of St John - I've Googled that.  

The site is limited in other ways though too, as campaign/UN/OSM's/CD's etc aren't listed either, so unless you have access to unit nominal rolls/DB's for a given deployment, pretty hard to check.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Feb 2017)

It shows the SSM being created in 1984 and the CPSM as created in 1988. Pretty sure that should be '94 and '98 respectively.

How can one government web site be so rife with errors? Should really screw up the posers though.


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Feb 2017)

That site does not correlate the info e.g. You may have to search specifically for the M.M.M., Commemorative medal, etc. Just searching a name does not bring up everything.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Feb 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It shows the SSM being created in 1984 and the CPSM as created in 1988. Pretty sure that should be '94 and '98 respectively.
> 
> How can one government web site be so rife with errors? Should really screw up the posers though.



The GG's webpage on Special Service Medals is 100%* correct with dates.  The SSM was originally created to recognize activities that occurred beginning in 1984 (the first medals were actually issued a few years later), however it was in the 90s that the majority were issued after the NATO bar was instituted (1992?) and then the HUMANITAS bar (1995?).  As for the CPSM, if you read closely, what it actually says is "The prestigious Nobel Peace Prize was awarded to all United Nations Peacekeepers in 1988".  That was one of the justifications used for introducing the legislation for that medal because I already received a medal.


*Edited to correct the degree of correctness.  I realized that the SSM had not been in place in 1984 when I remembered that one of the service papers that I did at Staff School was a treatise on recognition of "special service" by means of a medal similar to the SSM.  And no, I don't think my scribbling had any place in the evolution of that medal.

*And re-edited back to original degree of correctness.  Regardless of what I remembered, I proved my memory wrong - the SSM was instituted by letters patent in 1984, the first clasps did not come about until later.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Feb 2017)

Tanks! BA1916. It just seemed really strange to me and yes, I was going by the years I rec'd mine (+/-). I appreciate the clarification and education.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Feb 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It shows the SSM being created in 1984 and the CPSM as created in 1988. Pretty sure that should be '94 and '98 respectively.
> 
> How can one government web site be so rife with errors? Should really screw up the posers though.



because with all the OJT spare officers, not one has been put on that kind of task. The same goes for DAOD/CFAO, etc. Someone asked me about swim tests the other day. I challenge you to go find details about it. Hint: start in 381 training safety and go from there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2017)

Yet another ...


> The Royal Canadian Legion Branch 297 in Cornwall has had its first vice-president resign, amid allegations of — and his apology for — untrue claims of military service and successes.
> 
> Arthur Murray, a 14-year member of the Legion who was elected to the first vice-president position last June, handed in his resignation to president Linda Fisher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Feb 2017)

Yeah!  Look at the way the guy's beret is tipped way forward of regulation wear, and his salute is like he's patting the top of his head, or ready to lay down some 'knife hand..."  Totally outrageous!

Oh wait....  :-\

G2G


----------



## Lightguns (22 Feb 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Yeah!  Look at the way the guy's beret is tipped way forward of regulation wear, and his salute is like he's patting the top of his head, or ready to lay down some 'knife hand..."  Totally outrageous!
> 
> Oh wait....  :-\
> 
> G2G



Anyone know what the big shiny buckler shield on the BGen is?


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the big shiny buckler shield on the BGen is?



Not sure, but undoubtedly he has one in Velcro to go on his combat shirt...

MM


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the big shiny buckler shield on the BGen is?


a)  LGen
b)  Order of the Massive Sphincter


(fortunately, we've dumped him onto NATO so he's no longer our problem; now if we could only lose the badge-happy, out of touch with troops, Army CWO beside him   :  )

/bitter _and_  twisted   :nod:


----------



## x_para76 (22 Feb 2017)

Can anyone here tell me if an award such as a DSO could be re-issued? I've discovered that my great grandfather was awarded one during WW1. I am aware that WW1 medals aren't re-issued but I'm unsure about a medal such as a DSO.


----------



## Remius (22 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> a)  LGen
> b)  Order of the Massive Sphincter
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't tell who anyone was because they weren't wearing peak caps.


----------



## dangerboy (22 Feb 2017)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Can anyone here tell me if an award such as a DSO could be re-issued? I've discovered that my great grandfather was awarded one during WW1. I am aware that WW1 medals aren't re-issued but I'm unsure about a medal such as a DSO.



The Distinguished Service Order is no longer a medal available to be awarded to CAF pers. When Canada revamped it's honours and awards to make it more Canadian they created a number of medals to replace the traditional British medals. I think that the modern Meritorious Service Cross would be issued where the DSO would have been.

The criteria for the medal is " a military deed or activity that has been performed in an outstandingly professional manner, according to a rare high standard that brings considerable benefit or great honour to the Canadian Forces". For the DSO it is "The Distinguished Service Order is an operational gallantry award given for highly successful command and leadership during active operations".


----------



## Haggis (22 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ... now if we could only lose the badge-happy, out of touch with troops, Army CWO beside him   :  )
> 
> /bitter _and_  twisted   :nod:



You mean the guy who will be the new CFCWO in APS 17?


----------



## x_para76 (22 Feb 2017)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> The Distinguished Service Order is no longer a medal available to be awarded to CAF pers. When Canada revamped it's honours and awards to make it more Canadian they created a number of medals to replace the traditional British medals. I think that the modern Meritorious Service Cross would be issued where the DSO would have been.
> 
> The criteria for the medal is " a military deed or activity that has been performed in an outstandingly professional manner, according to a rare high standard that brings considerable benefit or great honour to the Canadian Forces". For the DSO it is "The Distinguished Service Order is an operational gallantry award given for highly successful command and leadership during active operations".



Hi DB, my GGF served with the S. African Union Defence Forces but was unde Brit command so I would likely be applying to the MOD to have the medal re-issued.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You mean the guy who will be the new CFCWO in APS 17?


That's outstanding news.  It's pretty selfish of the Army to keep such a brilliant mind to itself -- share the joy!  Turn _everyone's_  uniforms into NASCAR jackets; hell, maybe we can get corporate sponsorship, so those without any wings/badges can wear bling too..... "for morale and retention."


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> That's outstanding news.  It's pretty selfish of the Army to keep such a brilliant mind to itself -- share the joy!  Turn _everyone's_  uniforms into NASCAR jackets; hell, maybe we can get corporate sponsorship, so those without any wings/badges can wear bling too..... "for morale and retention."



And a series of boot patches to show your defective footwear history would be really neat.  [


----------



## Remius (22 Feb 2017)

A badge showing everyone's spirit animal would be awesome.


----------



## Haggis (22 Feb 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the big shiny buckler shield on the BGen is?



Grand Officer of the Order of Military Merit of Brazil.  See CANFORGEN 213/15 for the announcement.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Feb 2017)

I'd like to see GBA+ patches on CAF members.  After all you can fake a jump course but who in their right mind would be able to fake that level of training?


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ... those without any wings/badges can wear bling too..... "for morale and retention."


Who hates more flair, right?






			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'd like to see GBA+ patches on CAF members.  After all you can fake a jump course but who in their right mind would be able to fake that level of training?


Funny how _that_ never gets walted ...


----------



## Lightguns (22 Feb 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Grand Officer of the Order of Military Merit of Brazil.  See CANFORGEN 213/15 for the announcement.



Also got "Faith in The Cause" Military Medal from Columbia at the same time.  Nice stuff, but the Argies missed out.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The story has been told on the U.S. website “This Ain’t Hell – But you can see it from here.”


The US site has more pictures of him.  "E Bty in the Airborne Battle Group," but with a red maple leaf on the jump wings; man, he couldn't even do Basic Walting right.   :facepalm:

I keep seeing a need for a "Walt Consulting Group"; the fee charged would vary with how 'special' you want to pretend.  Services could include getting the badges and decorations right, coaching on war stories, when to authoritatively sneer or role eyes during war movies....

I'd have to contract out some of the more elitist aspects though; I am not, nor have I ever been, GBA+ qualified -- I even had to Google it.  (There, I've admitted it!  :'( )


----------



## GAP (22 Feb 2017)

Second career?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Feb 2017)

> But, Stolen Valour Canada says, Murray did not complete Canadian Forces recruit training, had fewer than two months of regular force service, was not an artilleryman, never qualified as a CF parachutist, never served in E Bty (Para) 2 RCHA, was never a member of the Canadian Airborne Regiment Battle Group and never served in Cyprus ...



, never passed a donut, never passed a double cream latte, never passed a PT test, never passed................

I'm out of ideas, carry on!


----------



## Pusser (22 Feb 2017)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Hi DB, my GGF served with the S. African Union Defence Forces but was unde Brit command so I would likely be applying to the MOD to have the medal re-issued.



Yes, you would have to apply to the UK for a replacement (https://www.gov.uk/apply-medal-or-veterans-badge/replace-a-medal-or-badge)

However, here are some pertinent details from the website:

_You can only get a replacement medal from the Ministry of Defence (MOD) if it was stolen or destroyed, for example in a fire or flood. The medal must have been awarded for service after World War 1.

You’ll need to show proof by providing a copy of either a:

police crime report

successful insurance claim listing the individual items

You can also buy replacement medals from a licensed medal dealer._


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'd like to see GBA+ patches on CAF members.  After all you can fake a jump course but who in their right mind would be able to fake that level of training?



I have my ORh+ patch from 5-11...and my Stupid Allergy patch...sure I can get them to do GBA+/- patches so the staff pukes that are paid to pay attention to that stuff can tell those that have and have not.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I have my ORh+ patch from 5-11...and my Stupid Allergy patch...


No _way_ !!!

Yes, I have an O+ patch too....but I've spent my entire career wishing I had some way of signifying "Allergic to Stupidity."
Hell, some threads on this site alone......   >


----------



## medicineman (22 Feb 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> No _way_ !!!
> 
> Yes, I have an O+ patch too....but I've spent my entire career wishing I had some way of signifying "Allergic to Stupidity."
> Hell, some threads on this site alone......   >



Found it at Urban Tactical one day.  It's on my non-issue raid bag.  http://milspecmonkey.com/store/patches/272-stupid-allergy.html

MM


----------



## Jed (23 Feb 2017)

Kind of off the subject but: Does anyone know how you go about replacing your miniatures? I am no longer serving and still have the main medals I was issued. An old MPRR could back the legitimacy up, but my small set went astray with my Mess kit buttons a couple of years back.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (23 Feb 2017)

Jed said:
			
		

> Kind of off the subject but: Does anyone know how you go about replacing your miniatures? I am no longer serving and still have the main medals I was issued. An old MPRR could back the legitimacy up, but my small set went astray with my Mess kit buttons a couple of years back.



Umm, your miniatures are not issued, you can buy what ever you want and get them mounted.
http://www.joedrouin.com/items.php?l=en&nbTypeItemID=130&nbCatID=30


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Feb 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I have my ORh+ patch from 5-11...and my Stupid Allergy patch...sure I can get them to do GBA+/- patches so the staff pukes that are paid to pay attention to that stuff can tell those that have and have not.
> 
> MM



I want to get one of those GBA+  made and rock it in Wainwright this year.  It'll be hotter than the trash dove.


----------



## mariomike (23 Feb 2017)

Jed said:
			
		

> Kind of off the subject but: Does anyone know how you go about replacing your miniatures?



Miniature Medals
http://army.ca/forums/threads/37835.50.html
3 pages.


----------



## medicineman (23 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I want to get one of those GBA+  made and rock it in Wainwright this year.  It'll be hotter than the trash dove.



Should go to the kit shop and see if they can get some made, both in GBA+ and GBA- and see who gets it...better yet, see what the CSM's/RSM do.  You could even start a rumour that the Army CWO will be adding them to the required patches list worn on combat uniform.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2017)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And a series of boot patches to show your defective footwear history would be really neat.  [





			
				Remius said:
			
		

> A badge showing everyone's spirit animal would be awesome.



Crap...now I wanna get back in....


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Feb 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'd like to see GBA+ patches on CAF members.  After all you can fake a jump course but who in their right mind would be able to fake that level of training?



OK I'm about to retire in 3 days. Can I still wear patches on my civvi stuff? 

What's a GBA+ patch????


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Feb 2017)

I want a patch that states in three words or less how great I am.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I want a patch that states in three words or less how great I am.



Would this do?







Or:


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Feb 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> I want a patch that states in three words or less how great I am.



My Grandfathers in WW1, and my Dad in WW2, wore a patch like that on the sleeves of their battledress blouses. 

It said 'Canada'.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> What's a GBA+ patch????


I'm guessing my first court martial  ;D


----------



## Happy Guy (20 Mar 2017)

GBA + is: Gender Based Analysis Plus: http://www.swc-cfc.gc.ca/gba-acs/course-cours/eng/mod00/mod00_01_01.html

I'm being told that I must complete this course.


----------



## TCM621 (21 Mar 2017)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> GBA + is: Gender Based Analysis Plus: http://www.swc-cfc.gc.ca/gba-acs/course-cours/eng/mod00/mod00_01_01.html
> 
> I'm being told that I must complete this course.


I did it today. It was as terrible as you think it is. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Mar 2017)

Just for giggles, I challenged the exam and got 9/10, so this course could be a 5 minute venture if you so desire.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2017)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Just for giggles, I challenged the exam and got 9/10, so this course could be a 5 minute venture if you so desire.



Any rumours that the answers may have been written down and handed around to save follow on people the ass-pain this stupidity is are just that...rumours and lies!!

I did this while away from my postal code...the results included one crew member deciding they would self-identify as an attach helicopter, complete with chopper noises on their phone as he walked around and random rotor-spinning.  So..it wasn't a complete waste of time.


----------



## captloadie (23 Mar 2017)

I did the GBA+ trg, and you know what, if you took the time to read the material and think about what the point they were trying to get across was, it wasn't bad information. The problem the trg has is everyone reads the title and assumes it has something to do with deciding which toilet to go to, when it has nothing to do with that. It has to do with where the toilet should be, how many are required, and what size the stalls should be. Well, actually, its about just thinking about that stuff, to see if a hole in the ground meets everyone's needs, and if not, how to mitigate the fact that's all there was money/time/desire to build.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2017)

captloadie said:
			
		

> ........ Well, actually, its about just thinking about that stuff, to see if a hole in the ground meets everyone's needs, and if not, how to mitigate the fact that's all there was money/time/desire to build.



Ummmm!  Where have you been?  The ENVIRONMENTALISTS did that in years ago in the 1980's.  We are no longer permitted to dig holes in the ground for ablutions........We have plan ahead and rent PortaPotties and then place them strategically around the Training Area giving away the location of many a Hide, Harbour, and other Tactical positions...... >

 :warstory:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Mar 2017)

captloadie said:
			
		

> It has to do with where the toilet should be, how many are required, and what size the stalls should be. Well, actually, its about just thinking about that stuff, to see if a hole in the ground meets everyone's needs, and if not, how to mitigate the fact that's all there was money/time/desire to build.



So nothing to do with operational effectiveness, gotcha.

From my perspective, the *toilet* part of your assessment of the trg is accurate.  I am not the only person who saw this as mambi-pambi PC BS.   Xs and Os, version 2.1.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Mar 2017)

Back to the subject folks. Your discussion isn't. 

Staff


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2017)

Some here know this guy.

UPDATE

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Soldier who wore medals he didn't earn loses one he earned
> The Canadian Press
> Published Friday, March 24, 2017 3:49PM EDT
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Mar 2017)

Same guy who did the Army News gig for a while isn't it?


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2017)

Commander-in-Chief's version ...


> Today, the Canada Gazette published a notice advising that the appointment of Warrant Officer Richard Fancy, C.D. (Ret'd) to the Order of Military Merit was terminated on March 3, 2017.
> 
> According to paragraph 25 (1)(c) of the Constitution of the Order of Military Merit, a person's membership in the Order ceases when the Governor General makes an ordinance terminating the person's appointment to the Order.
> 
> The termination of Warrant Officer (Ret'd) Fancy's appointment to the Order of Military Merit is related to military disciplinary action. He was appointed as a Member of the Order on October 10, 2014.


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Mar 2017)

Two entrys in Canada's history via the Canada Gazette. I wonder if they formally demand his MMM and scroll back?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Mar 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Two entrys in Canada's history via the Canada Gazette. I wonder if they formally demand his MMM and scroll back?



From the Constitution of the Order
https://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=15086&lan=eng


> 24. (1) Except as may otherwise be provided by ordinance, the insignia of the Order shall remain the property of the Order.
> 
> (2) Any Commander, Officer or Member, extraordinary Commander, Officer or Member, or honorary Commander, Officer or Member of the Order who resigns or whose appointment is terminated shall return their insignia to the Secretary General.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (25 Mar 2017)

I'm assuming, what's your number?


----------



## Pusser (3 Apr 2017)

Insignia of Orders are actually recycled in that ones that are returned are re-issued to a future inductee.  Although all insignia remain the property of their respective Orders, the Chancellery does not recover the insignia of deceased members, so there is not a lot of recycling, but it does happen.  The most common recycled insignia are those returned when a member is promoted within the Order (e.g. a member promoted to CMM, has to return his/her OMM).  This is why the insignia are serial-numbered vice engraved with the member's name.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2017)

And this one from Quebec (Google English below - original in French here):


> The president of the Quebec branch of the Royal Canadian Legion, Claude Racine, resigned Tuesday. A few days earlier, the veteran had to apologize for wearing a military medal to which he was not entitled.
> 
> Mr. Racine made a name for himself in early April by denouncing in Le Soleil the lack of activities held in Québec City in connection with the centenary of the Battle of Vimy. He took the opportunity to criticize the lack of support of the mayor and the veterans for the military. "I have no support, the veterans are sleeping on gas," he regretted publicly, embarrassed by the membership of fewer than 400 members of the subsidiary 265 Charles Forbes, which covers the territory of Quebec City.
> 
> ...


----------



## Downhiller229 (17 Jul 2017)

Didn't know where to post this.

An artist in NS created these as part of a protest of the Canada 150 celebrations.

I for one find it offensive and disrespectful of the veterans of this country. 

Could this fall under article 419 of the criminal code?


----------



## brihard (17 Jul 2017)

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post this.
> 
> An artist in NS created these as part of a protest of the Canada 150 celebrations.
> 
> ...



No, this one falls under 'suck it up, we live in a free country". 

Arguably - potentially - if the person were to actually wear this publicly and they were not entitled to the medals, then that *could* fall under 419, but I doubt you'd ever see charges laid. The context very clearly makes it an act of protest/expression, and the public interest would likely not be served by laying charges unless the person were wearing them in order to perpetrate a fraud. There's a strongly competing Charter right to political expression at play that would make any prosecutor or competent investigator leery.


----------



## Downhiller229 (17 Jul 2017)

Cool, was just wondering if that fell under the same category as desecrating the flag or something. 

I'm usually proud of the right we have in this country to protest whatever we want, however this one struck a cord for some reason.


----------



## brihard (17 Jul 2017)

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Cool, was just wondering if that fell under the same category as desecrating the flag or something.
> 
> I'm usually proud of the right we have in this country to protest whatever we want, however this one struck a cord for some reason.



I hear you. But desecrating the flag is also not illegal. Just distasteful and offensive.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jul 2017)

The medals are a photocopy.  This tantrum ad nauseum from the 1% folks is getting tiresome.   :boring:


----------



## brihard (17 Jul 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> The medals are a photocopy.  This tantrum ad nauseum from the 1% folks is getting tiresome.   :boring:



LOL, I didn't even catch that, but yes, they appear to be. In that case scratch what I said about breaking the law by wearing them. You would just look like a doofus.


----------



## Remius (17 Jul 2017)

MCpl in distress.  A common rank...


----------



## Loachman (17 Jul 2017)

One could always write to the place where the "art" is on display, pointing out that, were it not for those who wore that uniform and its predecessors, a different uniform would have had to be used instead - in Feldgrau or Schwarz, along with very different insignia and medals.

And that version would not have been on display for long, before the "artist" was being pushed into a barbed-wire-surrounded compound in Nova Scotia through a gate beneath an "Arbeit Macht Frei" sign as a reward for his "creativity", thereby sadly missing the jollities of the Kanadische Reichsfest 72 (or thereabouts).

What a stupid, unthinking twit (vowel substitution permissible).


----------



## brihard (17 Jul 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> One could always write to the place where the "art" is on display, pointing out that, were it not for those who wore that uniform and its predecessors, a different uniform would have had to be used instead - in Feldgrau or Schwarz, along with very different insignia and medals.
> 
> And that version would not have been on display for long, before the "artist" was being pushed into a barbed-wire-surrounded compound in Nova Scotia through a gate beneath an "Arbeit Macht Frei" sign as a reward for his "creativity", thereby sadly missing the jollities of the Kanadische Reichsfest 72 (or thereabouts).
> 
> What a stupid, unthinking twit (vowel substitution permissible).



The reductio ad Auschwicz? That's a bit silly, don't you think? Pretending that continental North America was ever at risk of German invasion is quite the stretch.


----------



## Loachman (17 Jul 2017)

Okay, Kanadische Reichsfest *5*2 then.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2017)

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post this.
> 
> An artist in NS created these as part of a protest of the Canada 150 celebrations.
> 
> ...



Seems that a very large number of Nova Scotians have no knowledge of Canada's actual history.  Just look at the ignorant protesters who want to have the statue of Cornwallis removed.


----------



## QV (18 Jul 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> No, this one falls under 'suck it up, we live in a free country".



Um no thanks.  I won't be sucking it up.  I can detest this protester in an equally free manner.  


Pro Patria


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jul 2017)

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post this.
> 
> An artist in NS created these as part of a protest of the Canada 150 celebrations.
> 
> ...



Cheer up. He probably had to have his mum do all the sewing


----------



## Remius (18 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Seems that a very large number of Nova Scotians have no knowledge of Canada's actual history.  Just look at the ignorant protesters who want to have the statue of Cornwallis removed.



I would argue that there are just as many ignorant people who want to keep the statue.

It doesn't take much digging to see that Cornwallis was a controversial figure.  But more importantly would be the argument as to why the statue was erected in the first place in 1931. 

This is a decent wiki article on the subject, specifically about John G. Reid's position and analysis of it.   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Edward_Cornwallis

I agree with him that historical context is needed when judging people from our past.  I also agree with him that the statue wasn't erected for historical reasons. 

Moving it to a museum or other space would make more sense.  I think we can acknowledge his part in founding Halifax without the statue.


----------



## Jed (19 Jul 2017)

Remius said:
			
		

> I would argue that there are just as many ignorant people who want to keep the statue.
> 
> It doesn't take much digging to see that Cornwallis was a controversial figure.  But more importantly would be the argument as to why the statue was erected in the first place in 1931.
> 
> ...


Oh for Pete's Sake Remius. Are you taking a professional apologist's point of view?  What about them deciding to erect a statue for that cursed traitor Louis Riel in Regina a couple of decades ago? Everybody lives with that revisionist perception of History.  [


----------



## gryphonv (19 Jul 2017)

Remius said:
			
		

> I would argue that there are just as many ignorant people who want to keep the statue.
> 
> It doesn't take much digging to see that Cornwallis was a controversial figure.  But more importantly would be the argument as to why the statue was erected in the first place in 1931.
> 
> ...



I personally don't have any attachments to the statue, nor find it offensive. My big question is where does it stop? What is the endgame in all these protests. I don't see one personally. I think the more you bend for them, the more they will demand.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Jul 2017)

Inches and miles


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jul 2017)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> I personally don't have any attachments to the statue, nor find it offensive. My big question is where does it stop? What is the endgame in all these protests. I don't see one personally. I think the more you bend for them, the more they will demand.



"An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last." - Winston Churchill


----------



## Lightguns (20 Jul 2017)

Downhiller229 said:
			
		

> Didn't know where to post this.
> 
> An artist in NS created these as part of a protest of the Canada 150 celebrations.
> 
> ...



This is why you destroy your DEUs on release.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Jul 2017)

Here is one for a person that was mentioned on this site a while ago:

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/2012/09/29/pembroke-native-to-receive-congressional-gold-medal



> CFB PETAWAWA - Watching the infantrymen of the Royal Canadian Regiment zero their rifles on the range, Albert E. Brum’s face breaks out into a wide smile.
> 
> The retired colonel is equally thrilled when the troops begin asking him for advice inquiring how he did it in his day. Today’s soldiers could certainly learn a thing or two from this seasoned veteran of three wars who has seen his share of combat.
> 
> ...



This from an American website:

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=71382



> Someone sent us their work on this fellow Albert Brum. He’s been a phony for years. In 2008, he convinced U.S. Senator Daniel K. Inouye to award him a Bronze Star Medal for his time fighting with the US Army in Europe. A Canadian journalist wrote about him in a local rag;
> 
> Brum is one of the few surviving members of the 1st Special Service Force, the joint American-Canadian commando unit that gained fame during the Second World War as the Devil’s Brigade.
> 
> ...



The army.ca thread about him:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/104478.5;wap


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2017)

Crap!  I have met "Col" Brum; back in the '90's, in the Airborne Museum.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jul 2017)

> CFB PETAWAWA - Watching the infantrymen of the Royal Canadian Regiment zero their rifles on the range, Albert E. Brum’s face breaks out into a wide smile.
> 
> The retired colonel is equally thrilled when the troops *begin asking him for advice* inquiring how he did it in his day. *Today’s soldiers could certainly learn a thing or two from this seasoned veteran* of three wars who has seen his share of combat.



Nope and nope! lol


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Jul 2017)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Crap!  I have met "Col" Brum; back in the '90's, in the Airborne Museum.



I met him before as well, thought his story was highly unusual but he was invited by CO CSOR to commemorate some rock in Petawawa so figured he must have been legit.

Guess we were wrong.

Edit:  Here is a photo of him at CFB Petawawa Officers Mess in 2012.  I was there.


----------



## Lightguns (26 Jul 2017)

Anyone tracking the Lt(N) The Reverend Watson?  Navy League instructor/Padre who attends strip clubs in Whites with 3 rows of ribbons?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Jul 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone tracking the Lt(N) The Reverend Watson?  Navy League instructor/Padre who attends strip clubs in Whites with 3 rows of ribbons?



Where in the hell did you get this photo lol


----------



## Lightguns (26 Jul 2017)

Stolen Valor Canada, He is Padre of Vernon ANA and works the Cadet Camp as well.  Quite the war hero given he has not served a single day in the Navy.  Is Navy League but on leave of absence for 2 years now.  Some folks on Stolen Valor Canada are taking bets on what's on his laptop hard drive.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (26 Jul 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Stolen Valor Canada, He is Padre of Vernon ANA and works the Cadet Camp as well.  Quite the war hero given he has not served a single day in the Navy.  Is Navy League but on leave of absence for 2 years now.  Some folks on Stolen Valor Canada are taking bets on what's on his laptop hard drive.



He is just trying to look swagger for the ladies!  He is helping pay for College though, valuable community service!


----------



## gryphonv (26 Jul 2017)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> He is just trying to look swagger for the ladies!  He is helping pay for College though, valuable community service!



''College''


----------



## Pusser (26 Jul 2017)

Interesting that the Stolen Valor investigation into "LCol" Brum claims the paperwork does not show that he ever even left Canada during WWII.  However, his Discharge Certificate from 1946 does show that he was awarded a Canadian Volunteer Service Medal with clasp.  The only way to get the clasp to this medal was to serve overseas (i.e. outside Canada).  Mind you, Newfoundland was considered "overseas" (seriously, it was) at that time.  So, whether all of his other exploits are true is one question, but to claim he never left Canada isn't true either.


----------



## Pusser (26 Jul 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Anyone tracking the Lt(N) The Reverend Watson?  Navy League instructor/Padre who attends strip clubs in Whites with 3 rows of ribbons?



Two of those rows of ribbons appear to be Legion and perhaps Navy League medals?  If so, they may be legitimate and they are being worn on his right breast, which would be correct.  As the other side, they appear to be Golden and Diamond Jubilee medals and perhaps a Commissionaire long service medal?  These too could be legitimate and if they are, they are being worn correctly.

Having said that, I'm not sure the Navy League has a white tunic in their orders of dress, but the shoulder flashes are definitely wrong.  He's wearing RCN shoulder flashes, not Navy League ones.  Also, the correct rank title/abbreviation for a lieutenant in the Navy League is Lt(NL).


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2017)

"Retired ‘Navy SEAL’ praising Trump on Fox News was a fake"
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&q=fox+%22navy+seal%22+trump+fake&oq=fox+%22navy+seal%22+trump+fake&gs_l=psy-ab.3...5226.8991.0.10475.10.10.0.0.0.0.102.822.9j1.10.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.2MzhRIfThQs

"Fox News ran a story on Oct. 8 about a decorated Vietnam War Navy SEAL and glass artist who created an enormous presidential glass seal he hoped to give to President Trump. On Thursday, 11 days later, the network retracted the story after being told the Trump supporter never served in the SEALs or in Vietnam, much less earned commendations for his service."


----------



## Haggis (25 Oct 2017)

A fake SEAL making a presidential seal for a president who hates fake news.  This drips with irony.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Oct 2017)

That said, it does appear to be a nice piece of work. :nod:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Oct 2017)

There is a flip side to the Stolen Valour thing.

A few weeks ago I was walking back to my hotel from a Mess Dinner rather late at night.  I stopped to speak to some young people after one of them engaged me over my medals.  Full disclosure - I have a few medals, and a few commendations.  She was fascinated, and so we spoke.  A young man in the vicinity, who was on the phone at the time, looked at me and said "huh - stolen valour".  We immediately had an interesting discussion where I explained to him the fault in his reasoning, perhaps even pointing out that as a useless hipster he had no valour for me steal - again full disclosure - I am not a small man, and I had his full attention.

The zeal with which we publicly name and shame those stealers of valour may well serve to call into question real valour.

Just a thought.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2017)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> perhaps even pointing out that as a useless hipster he had no valour for me steal



 :rofl:  Magical



> The zeal with which we publicly name and shame those stealers of valour may well serve to call into question real valour.



True, however, sites/organizations like Stolen Valour can tell the difference between a Walt and the real deal.  I doubt, from your post above, they'd mistake you for a Walt.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Oct 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> True, however, sites/organizations like Stolen Valour can tell the difference between a Walt and the real deal.  I doubt, from your post above, they'd mistake you for a Walt.



I am more concerned with the perception of the public than any organisation.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2017)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I am more concerned with the perception of the public than any organisation.



Understood, however I think the average citizen can tell a Walt from a Vet to the same level they can tell an APC from a tank.  My wife didn't get a *spidey sense tingle* when she saw this POS on the news.  I did, however, immediately.  Way the beret is being worn, collar dogs, didn't have the presence you'd expect from a jumper/Pathfinder...my brain said _'2 + 2 = bowling ball' _with him.






The public doesn't take a moment to think nowadays it seems.  They just go with the 'last thing they saw on the iGadget'.  Encounters with uniformed professionals like you and others is what may educate _some_ of them.


----------



## Cloud Cover (26 Oct 2017)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> She was fascinated, and so we spoke.  A young man in the vicinity, who was on the phone at the time, looked at me and said "huh - stolen valour".  We immediately had an interesting discussion where I explained to him the fault in his reasoning, perhaps even pointing out that as a useless hipster he had no valour for me steal - again full disclosure - I am not a small man, and I had his full attention.



Sounds to me that while he may not have had much valour for you to steal, you may have inadvertently stole his girlfriend.  Did you ask him to hold your beer while you posed for her to admire your gongs and striking physique?


----------



## Strike (27 Oct 2017)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago I was walking back to my hotel from a Mess Dinner rather late at night.  I stopped to speak to some young people after one of them engaged me over my medals.  Full disclosure - I have a few medals, and a few commendations.  She was fascinated, and so we spoke.  A young man in the vicinity, who was on the phone at the time, looked at me and said "huh - stolen valour".  We immediately had an interesting discussion where I explained to him the fault in his reasoning, perhaps even pointing out that as a useless hipster he had no valour for me steal - again full disclosure - I am not a small man, and I had his full attention.



I would have paid good money to see that!   :sinister:


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Oct 2017)

I would have thought it would be the "stache" that would get his attention.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (27 Oct 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Two of those rows of ribbons appear to be Legion and perhaps Navy League medals?  If so, they may be legitimate and they are being worn on his right breast, which would be correct.  As the other side, they appear to be Golden and Diamond Jubilee medals and perhaps a Commissionaire long service medal?  These too could be legitimate and if they are, they are being worn correctly.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not sure the Navy League has a white tunic in their orders of dress, but the shoulder flashes are definitely wrong.  He's wearing RCN shoulder flashes, not Navy League ones.  Also, the correct rank title/abbreviation for a lieutenant in the Navy League is Lt(NL).



Was I the only one to notice he's wearing ankle socks in that picture?


----------



## war2001v (12 Nov 2017)

I saw this gem when I was browsing the comment section of a YouTube video. I can't figure out how to quote outside source so I'm just going to copy/paste it. Here it goes:
Canadas light infantry did this, against America too special forces. Our LIGHT infantry. I'm 16 and I'm in the royal Canadian light infantry. Based on this, had we brought out our special forces (JTF-2) we would've smoked them. Of course if we had our special forces, no one would've seen them, they would just see the casings and smell the powder lol﻿
Part 2:
Apparently I'm not alone, the majority of the comments pointed this out too. Our infantrymen held up and kept pace with some of americas elite task forces (SEALS, Force Recon). But put our boys in CSOR or JTF-2 in, and it's a whole different story. Make fun all you'd like, but remember, we've never lost a war.
And just a side note, and this is from personal experience, I'm very surprised at how long it took these guys on some things, for example, i don't know if it's changed for the video, but the target acquisition was way slower than I expected from the marines, even I feel I could've done that quicker (I am in no way saying I'm better or even equally as good because I know I'm not, I'm a boot with 2 months out of basic and a my first tour coming up soon, I have no experience compared to these guys)﻿

Here's the link for the video if you wanna witness it first-hand:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hPViLamDzjA&feature=youtu.be

Commenters name is "ThatGuyonYoutube"


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I saw this gem when I was browsing the comment section of a YouTube video. I can't figure out how to quote outside source so I'm just going to copy/paste it. Here it goes:
> Canadas light infantry did this, against America too special forces. Our LIGHT infantry. I'm 16 and I'm in the royal Canadian light infantry. Based on this, had we brought out our special forces (JTF-2) we would've smoked them. Of course if we had our special forces, no one would've seen them, they would just see the casings and smell the powder lol﻿
> Part 2:
> Apparently I'm not alone, the majority of the comments pointed this out too. Our infantrymen held up and kept pace with some of americas elite task forces (SEALS, Force Recon). But put our boys in CSOR or JTF-2 in, and it's a whole different story. Make fun all you'd like, but remember, we've never lost a war.
> ...



Er, uh, like, what?


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Er, uh, like, what?



Ditto. The only walting I see is a 16 year old saying he's in the infantry...

 :dunno:


----------



## eliminator (12 Nov 2017)

Was anyone in attendance at the 11 Nov ceremony hosted by Br 90 RCL Fort Garry Winnipeg? There was an older gentleman wearing UK SAS berret, battle blouse (with SAS tabs), trousers and sporting two rows of swing mounted medals. The first row of medals were in the wrong order and consisted of what appeared to be very shiny (possible copy?) 53 Queen's Coronation, Korea, UN Korea, GSM, MSM and LSGC. Second row was all commemorative non-official medals. 

Anyways, he seemed to grab the attention of more than a few folks and I didnt get a chance to chat with him. Just curious if anyone is tracking. Not saying he's a walt...but interested nonetheless.


----------



## war2001v (12 Nov 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ditto. The only walting I see is a 16 year old saying he's in the infantry...
> 
> :dunno:


Oh sorry, my format is kind of messed up since I'm typing on a weird resolution phone. I never claimed to be 16 in the infantry, that was the commenter from YouTube I was talking about, I'm going to see if I can clean up my post a bit once I get my hands on a computer.


----------



## Loachman (12 Nov 2017)

I replied:



> You are a liar and a fake, ThatGuyonYoutube. There is no "royal Canadian light infantry" and you are not in it. You had no "personal experience" beyond your own military-masturbatory fantasies when you wrote this crap, and probably none of much value even now (if any). You did not have your "first tour coming up soon" if you had just completed BMQ, and you were not a "boot" if you were/are in the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> But I'll play along. Where and when did you do BMQ? DP1 Infantry? What is/was your unit (other than a fictitious one)? Where is it stationed? Where is/was this mythical "tour"?
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be 16 in the infantry, that was the commenter from YouTube I was talking about



That's who I meant.  I wasn't implying that _you_ were the Walt.


----------



## brihard (12 Nov 2017)

Sounds like some kid who did Co-Op with the Rileys, and was literally too new to have his regiment's name down pat. I'm not gonna call 'walt' just yet, I'm gonna say some idiot child who doesn't yet know better than to spout off on YouTube before finishing his DP1.


----------



## war2001v (12 Nov 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's who I meant.  I wasn't implying that _you_ were the Walt.


OH, sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## war2001v (12 Nov 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Sounds like some kid who did Co-Op with the Rileys, and was literally too new to have his regiment's name down pat. I'm not gonna call 'walt' just yet, I'm gonna say some idiot child who doesn't yet know better than to spout off on YouTube before finishing his DP1.


I don't know, something about his wording just makes me feel that he's some kid that maybe thought about joining the cadets at one point and is now BS'ing himself all over the internet. The fact that he's also deploying on a combat operation under the age of 18 is absolute baloney as well, on top of the fact he's talking like an American Vietnam war vet.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Nov 2017)

(There were a couple of areas I could put this, but thought here was the best location.) 

Having met/spent time with Nathan’s family personally (son, nephew, sister, mother) this disgusted me. I have no idea if the family has seen it, but I would assume so. I can’t imagine how they would feel.

They (authorities/FB) don’t yet know who is behind it, but I certainly hope the DB gets tracked down. And I also wish the penalty for cybercrime/impersonation was more severe.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/politics/fake-facebook-page-used-to-catfish-women-1.4401874


----------



## goldwing (30 Nov 2017)

Investigation underway into possible Remembrance Day imposter in Red Deer

http://www.rdnewsnow.com/article/561832/investigation-underway-possible-remembrance-day-imposter-red-deer


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2017)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Investigation underway into possible Remembrance Day imposter in Red Deer


Well, he _does_  get points for one of the funnier poser costumes.   :stars:



ps - tell the Cadet to get the flag off of the floor..... or get a taller Cadet next year.


----------



## war2001v (1 Dec 2017)

I just want to know why he was pretending to be an American soldier in Canada?


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2017)

war2001v said:
			
		

> I just want to know why he was pretending to be an American soldier in Canada?



Thought nobody would be able to question him that easily...

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Dec 2017)

These guys really need to up their game play.  "Sgt" Gervais set a pretty high standard of dress for Walting.  Wannabe wannabees   :tsktsk:


----------



## war2001v (1 Dec 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Thought nobody would be able to question him that easily...
> 
> MM


Oh, at least he thought that part through I guess.


----------



## Roger123 (2 Dec 2017)

I'm fascinated by the mindset of people who have no military background, yet decide to replicate solider uniforms and display themselves at these public functions in the vicinity of a large group of people with military backgrounds and credentials. I mean, do you not have any friends or family members that can call you out for being on television or in print media wearing military outfits, having full knowledge that you had no participation in an military setting. Aside from the veteran discounts from attempting to sell yourself as a former/current member (ie Starbucks or Subway veteran discounts) what type of momentary intrinsic motivation and reward compels a person to go out and procure such items ( uniform, medals, research conflicts,etc.) , prepare and pose in the mirror and then go out and display yourself, having full knowledge that you are a fraud. I wish Psychology Today ran a piece on this ( apparent ) phenomenon.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Dec 2017)

Subway and Starbucks give a discount??


----------



## Rifleman62 (2 Dec 2017)

> ....... display themselves at these public functions in the vicinity of a large group of people with military backgrounds and credentials.......



My question on seeing the photo, did the RCMP officer have no clue re the military and the possible CLI officers who may have been nearby?


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Subway and Starbucks give a discount??



I was about to ask the same thing...

R62 - It's likely the copper wouldn't have known - dude's allegedly an American and I have my doubts that they do a lot of training regarding Walting at Depot.  Though, I did see the RCMP Sgt Maj go off on a constable one time about the state of his gongs at a National gong receiving ceremony - he had them unmounted and kind of looked like he just took each one and threw it at his tunic and left them where they landed.

Question of the day - Why doesn't anyone Walt as a Spetnaz guy that was a Russian Afghan vet or something like that?

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Dec 2017)

Sometimes l pretend to be just a cook...


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sometimes l pretend to be just a cook...



A US Navy cook on a decommissioned battleship perchance?

MM


----------



## Roger123 (2 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Subway and Starbucks give a discount??



I believe they do in the US. Watching a 'Stolen Valor' compilation on YouTube, I distinctively remember someone calling out a guy in uniform pretending to have served for a discount at Subway and then another at Starbucks, hence the use of my examples. Outside of that, cant say for sure.


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Dec 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> A US Navy cook on a decommissioned battleship perchance?
> 
> MM



...assisted by a talented, fine-arts trained dancer. :nod:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Dec 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...assisted by a talented, fine-arts trained dancer. :nod:









A picture paints a thousand words  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...assisted by a talented, fine-arts trained dancer. :nod:



Who just happened find the most perfectly fitting uniform pants....  :


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Dec 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Who just happened find the most perfectly fitting uniform pants....  :



The Canadian version would have had her looking awkward in mal-altered mens' pants, no doubt, Moe!  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (3 Dec 2017)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> A picture paints a thousand words  8)


Well, you'd have to go to Moscow for that burger.


----------



## Strike (4 Dec 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Who just happened find the most perfectly fitting uniform pants....  :



Oh fuck, I just spit up my coffee.

Preach!


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Dec 2017)

And Toth the fake Marine is busted.  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/stolen-valour-canada-impostor-fake-soldier-peter-toth-1.4435499


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Dec 2017)

From the article:



> But the Royal Canadian Legion Branch No. 35 in Red Deer says it doesn't have the resources to make those checks.



By resources they mean people who have actually served.   :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> And Toth the fake Marine is busted.  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/stolen-valour-canada-impostor-fake-soldier-peter-toth-1.4435499



Marine 'More chins than a Chinese phone book' Child Stalker


----------



## kratz (11 Dec 2017)

While this is a clear case of stolen valour to our membership, Mr Toth has not been charged under the CCC.

This includes inappropriately implying any wrong doing towards youth.

*- Milnet Staff*


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Dec 2017)




----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Dec 2017)

While I would like to see a link (or reference) to the organization that produced the above material that had some semblance of evidence, taken at face value the uniform/rank/medal combination does suggest that something is incorrect.  Usually the individuals who partake in these activities. while seeking attention/adoration, do limit their fantasy to some level of non-scrutiny or at least try to avoid the wider public limelight.  It would not be so for M. Castonguay, who has been in the spotlight before, entirely unrelated to the military.  If the allegations above are correct, did he only go down this path after he lost the 2011 federal election race (as CPC candidate) in Montmorency—Charlevoix—Haute-Côte-Nord, or after being named the party spokesperson for the riding, or has this continued during his time as a political attaché for provincial Liberal MNA Raymond Bernier.  I suppose that he discontinued his registration as a veterinarian (a search of the Quebec college produced no result) if he is no longer practising.  Though most of the on-line references to him are in French and it appears that not much mention is made of a military record during the time of his run for Parliament in 2011, he does make a brief reference to military service in this interview and he is identified as a "jeune militaire blessé en Afghanistan" in this article.  If any claimed irregularities of his military service are confirmed, he will probably be subjected to greater bad publicity than he got when he was identified as the candidate who received questionable campaign contributions from SNC Lavalin back in 2011.

Or was he wearing "major rank" (must be an older photo because not pips and crowns) because he also claims to be "pipe major" (sarcasm) http://beaucemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/IMG_5148.jpg


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2017)

Pathfinder with cherry wings?  Is that even possible?


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Dec 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Pathfinder with cherry wings?  Is that even possible?



A major with line infantry combat experience and no CD? Must be a streamer. Meet the future CDS. /sarcasm OFF


----------



## dangerboy (12 Dec 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Pathfinder with cherry wings?  Is that even possible?



Yes it is, it just means that they never served in a jump position. Admittedly it is not very common but there are some out there.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Dec 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Pathfinder with cherry wings?  Is that even possible?



Yes.  Anyone can do the course.  White wings are earned for service in a jump position.



			
				JesseWZ said:
			
		

> A major with line infantry combat experience and no CD?



That's actually quite normal.  The last time I was at a battalion, none of the company commanders had CDs and all had time in Afghanistan.


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Dec 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Yes.  Anyone can do the course.  White wings are earned for service in a jump position.
> 
> That's actually quite normal.  The last time I was at a battalion, none of the company commanders had CDs and all had time in Afghanistan.



Oh. I learned something today. Consider my comment retracted.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Dec 2017)

Scottish artillery, when your to cheap to have the real thing.......


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Dec 2017)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> A major with line infantry combat experience and no CD? Must be a streamer. Meet the future CDS. /sarcasm OFF



In his defense in the first picture he has 5 medals and one looks like a CD  ;D


----------



## Franko (12 Dec 2017)

He's been outed as a civilian instructor at a cadet camp, no previous service.

The Stolen Valour Canada has outed him. 

Regards


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Dec 2017)

If this individual has been outed, all well and good, but what the hell were they doing (or not doing) at 6th Fd Regt Pipes and Drum (which even if a volunteer band is still a military unit) to allow M. Castonguay to wear a CF uniform with senior officer rank and other honours and insignia.  It seems that he has been a "major" since at least 2008.

http://www.journaladsum.com/ftp/journaux/Archives/2008/VOL_37_NO_11_ADSUM_2008-11-05.pdf  (go to page 10)


> . . . Puis, le choeur de
> l’École des Ursulines a entonné le célébrissime Amazing
> Grace accompagné par le major Michel-Éric Castonguay
> (ret.) et la Musique du 62 RAC.




edited to add

and media response
https://army.ca/forums/threads/127047/post-1512761.html#msg1512761


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Dec 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Yes.  Anyone can do the course.  White wings are earned for service in a jump position.



I know what the white wings are for, I guess I thought it was...unusual for someone not in a jump position (either previously or currently) to want to do the Pathfinder training; I (assumed) the preference would be to give it to people who are current in their jump qual and that kind of stuff.


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Dec 2017)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Didn't they pose as tourists and businessmen on the day/night of the epic invasion?


----------



## medicineman (12 Dec 2017)

Something like that...

MM


----------



## BeyondTheNow (16 Dec 2017)

Source: Stolen Valour - Canada _Facebook_ page



> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> Michel-Éric Castonguay
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2017)

Maybe whoever does the investigating for federal government employees should have their screening process reviewed?

If this guy made it through I wonder who else slipped through. Time for a government-wide security screening reassessment (probably from a different organization).


----------



## dapaterson (16 Dec 2017)

Or maybe he didn't include those claims when he submitted his clearance.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Dec 2017)

Quite possible. I'm trying to read up about it but being severely hampered by my inability to read french.

It looks like he joined the conservative circus around 2010-2011. I thought I read somewhere that the conservatives were elated to have a veteran serving as an attache but I can't find the article.


----------



## FJAG (16 Dec 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Quite possible. I'm trying to read up about it but being severely hampered by my inability to read french.
> 
> It looks like he joined the conservative circus around 2010-2011. I thought I read somewhere that the conservatives were elated to have a veteran serving as an attache but I can't find the article.



Google Chrome will translate almost every web page into an almost comprehensible English document.  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## Happy Guy (16 Dec 2017)

I still don't really understand why people pretend to be a highly decorated military soldier / sailor / airman and think that they can get away with it.  The truth will eventually come out.
Full disclosure - In my past I pretended to be a highly qualified soldier to impress girls, when in fact I had very little time in, was barely out of my teens and shaved once a week.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Dec 2017)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> In my past I pretended to be a highly qualified soldier to impress girls....


When I was in Gagetown, I'd tell the Fredericton women that I was going to school to be a chef;  I didn't know _anything_  about the military.   :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Dec 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> When I was in Gagetown, I'd tell the Fredericton women that I was going to school to be a chef;  I didn't know _anything_  about the military.   :nod:



We’re you Herman Nelson or Karl Gustav?


----------



## sidemount (18 Dec 2017)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> We’re you Herman Nelson or Karl Gustav?


Hi Im Captain Karl Gustav and I fly CF98s



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Dec 2017)

Every ship in the fleet had a sailor names LS Kelvin Hughes...


----------



## Loachman (19 Dec 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> When I was in Gagetown, I'd tell the Fredericton women that I was going to school to be a chef;  I didn't know _anything_  about the military.   :nod:



Is there a thread about you on Chef.ca?


----------



## Journeyman (19 Dec 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Is there a thread about you on Chef.ca?


Doubtful.  This was before Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Dec 2017)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> When I was in Gagetown, I'd tell the Fredericton women that I was going to school to be a chef;  I didn't know _anything_  about the military.   :nod:



So, other than you no longer being in Gagetown, what's changed?


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Feb 2018)

Go big or go home.   ;D



> Man poses as Army Lt. Gen., goes to classified briefing and orders helicopter ride
> 
> Christian Gerald Desgroux impersonated an Army lieutenant general.
> 
> https://americanmilitarynews.com/2018/02/man-poses-as-army-lt-gen-goes-to-classified-briefing-and-orders-helicopter-ride/


----------



## war2001v (9 Feb 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Go big or go home.   ;D


Now THAT is a ballsy move. Earned my respect!


----------



## Journeyman (10 Feb 2018)

war2001v said:
			
		

> Earned my respect!



Desgroux has pending charges, including an alleged assault on a female from April 2017; misuse of the 911 system and violating a domestic violence protection order from May 2017; felony conversion in November 2017; and interfering with emergency communications, felony fleeing to elude arrest, misuse of the 911 system and misdemeanor stalking from December 2017

"Respect"   :


----------



## Loachman (10 Feb 2018)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> felony conversion




I had to look that up.

I imagined something like https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/02/16/woman-felony-charges-harassment-jewish-christian-conversion/23500593/, but it's actually https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminal_conversion


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Mar 2018)

This Walt was in here earlier.



> Alberta man pleads guilty after posing as retired U.S. marine at Remembrance Day events
> Peter Toth of Red Deer never served in military despite saying he was wounded in combat
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/calgary/stolen-valour-canada-impostor-fake-soldier-peter-toth-guilty-plea-1.4586443


----------



## goldwing (28 Mar 2018)

Peter Toth, of Red Deer, AB has been found guilty of impersonating a US Marine during Remembrance Day Ceremonies at three local schools.  He was charged with three counts under Section 419 of the criminal code.  He plead guilty to two counts, fake medals and fake papers, after saying he was suffering from mental problems and now has PTSD.  One count of wearing an unauthorized uniform was dropped by the Crown.  Fake Soldier, Frank Gervais, famous for being interviewed on camera during the National Remembrance Day Ceremonies in 2014 received one year probation and 50 hours of community service.  During Peter Toth's trial, there were 10 veterans in the court watching him.  The judge sentenced Peter to 1 1/2 years of supervised probation and 200 hours of community service.  We would have liked more but a win is a win.  We feel the courts are seriously looking at fake soldiers and not letting them get away with it.

https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/red-deer-man-charged-for-impersonating-u-s-soldier-sentenced-1.3853126


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Mar 2018)

This has been posted already in the Walts, Posers and Wannabes thread in Radio Chatter.


----------



## goldwing (28 Mar 2018)

10-4.  I was looking under Current Affairs.  I was just letting everyone know the good news.


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 Mar 2018)

Anyone from NS familiar with a hunting store owner in Lantz that claims to be an ex SAS sniper ?  

Bought some ammo last night from a guy of CGN and started blabbering about this guy at Hnatiuk’s who is claiming to be an ex SAS Sniper.  

It sounds to me like a guy those credentials should be known by someone on this forum. 

Now I am not that familiar with SOF folks but I would imagine these people are quiet professionals and don't go around advertising their qualifications, I could be wrong.


----------



## Nuggs (28 Mar 2018)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Anyone from NS familiar with a hunting store owner in Lantz that claims to be an ex SAS sniper ?
> 
> Bought some ammo last night from a guy of CGN and started blabbering about this guy at Hnatiuk’s who is claiming to be an ex SAS Sniper.
> 
> ...


Peter Elliot

His self declared CV


Professional diplomas / certificates:
NS Provincial Firearms instructor. 
NS Provincial Hunter safety instructor.
British Military, All arms, Explosives, Map reading & Survival, CQB, Rappelling & Unarmed Combat instructor.
UKPSA, National instructor, Pistol, Rifle & Shotgun. 
ASLET, Police firearms and tactics instructor. 
BSAC, Sports diving instructor.
NPDS, Commercial Diver. 
Essex Police, Advanced driver, Offensive/defensive and surveillance driving. 
BAWLA, Olympic weightlifting instructor. 







Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuggs (28 Mar 2018)

From the company page

15 yrs in the British military, sniper, operational in several conflicts around the world. Eight years in British Special Forces; 5 years as a police officer and a "sharpshooter" in a "Tactical Firearms Team"

No idea if true or not.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Journeyman (28 Mar 2018)

Nuggs said:
			
		

> British Military, All arms, Explosives, Map reading & Survival, CQB, Rappelling & Unarmed Combat instructor.


"Map Reading"?!  He is one hardcore MF -- hell, I think _I_  may be ovulating!   :nod:


----------



## Loachman (28 Mar 2018)

And, over the next few days, horrified thousands will be hastily deleting that skill from their Linked In profiles.


----------



## my72jeep (28 Mar 2018)

Hell no I'm proud of my map reading skills, after all for most of my time in the army I've been told that Officers with maps are dangerous. Or was the most dangerous?


----------



## Loachman (28 Mar 2018)

But how dangerous, by comparison, are ovulating Journeymen?

Some people are attracted to danger, though, I suppose.


----------



## Pusser (28 Mar 2018)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Peter Toth, of Red Deer, AB has been found guilty of impersonating a US Marine during Remembrance Day Ceremonies at three local schools.  He was charged with three counts under Section 419 of the criminal code.  He plead guilty to two counts, fake medals and fake papers, after saying he was suffering from mental problems and now has PTSD.  One count of wearing an unauthorized uniform was dropped by the Crown.  Fake Soldier, Frank Gervais, famous for being interviewed on camera during the National Remembrance Day Ceremonies in 2014 received one year probation and 50 hours of community service.  During Peter Toth's trial, there were 10 veterans in the court watching him.  The judge sentenced Peter to 1 1/2 years of supervised probation and 200 hours of community service.  We would have liked more but a win is a win.  We feel the courts are seriously looking at fake soldiers and not letting them get away with it.
> 
> 1.5 years probation and 200 hours of community service is nothing to sneeze at, especially considering that most Canadian cases seem to be those of individuals with a demons to deal with - kinda sad actually.  Unlike a lot of American walts, there seem to be few cases of anyone trying to gain some kind of financial advantage (e.g. military discounts) from posing.  I think this sentence was actually quite appropriate.  The respect of his community is likely shattered.  I wouldn't want to be in his shoes.  Treating things like this too harshly can actually backfire in that if sentences start getting too high, then judges will start to hold the actual offence to higher standard, meaning they will become reluctant to find guilt in lesser cases.
> 
> https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/red-deer-man-charged-for-impersonating-u-s-soldier-sentenced-1.3853126


----------



## Proud2serve (16 Jul 2018)

Never mind. In contact with the right folks now. I'll expose this clown soon


----------



## larry Strong (21 Sep 2018)

Anyone recognze this man? Says his name is Robert Broughton. Is supposed to be station/posted in Milo South Africa and is from Calgary. Says he is retiring in December.

From what I have found out there are no serving personnel there.

My sister in law who is a widow has been communicating with him and he asked for her to buy a $50 I Tunes Card......


Cheers
Larry


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Sep 2018)

That first picture looks photoshopped to me. The border around the hair is too sharp, and the shadows don't line up.


----------



## FJAG (21 Sep 2018)

Here's a link to the latest available "Canadian Gunner" (2015)

http://canadianartillery.ca/wp-content/uploads/Canadian-Gunner-2015.pdf

Technically if he's a gunner major he should be in the book somewhere as either a major or captain but my quick review couldn't find any "Broughton". The uniform in the picture does look like a recent genuine gunner one. Can't make out the nametag clearly or the shoulder flashes but it does appear as RCA and "Broughton" so I would have thought the name ought to have been in the book even if this is a photoshopped effort.

???

 :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2018)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> That first picture looks photoshopped to me. The border around the hair is too sharp, and the shadows don't line up.



I think it looks "Shopped" too, because his head looks too big.

I beware of anyone who starts asking for money/gifts...


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Sep 2018)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think it looks "Shopped" too, because his head looks too big.
> 
> I beware of anyone who starts asking for money/gifts...



Exackery!  

Please counsel your in law to put these people/person on ignore and go over the security settings of their social media.  I have had to help out my in-laws with this.  

Another step could be to reverse image search the pictures.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Sep 2018)

He's also wearing the "Corps" patch (  : ) on his left arm.... 

(so he may be 'posing,' but it's in Dress Regs… and arguing that CADTC and Army HQ are somehow "Corps" is a different tangent)


----------



## blacktriangle (21 Sep 2018)

If a Maj can’t find 50 bucks to spare, there’s a problem.

...and cue the ex-wife jokes


----------



## larry Strong (21 Sep 2018)

Thanks to all for the replies. Advice taken and passed on. 

Sincerely
Larry


----------



## Gramps (21 Sep 2018)

It is most likely a complete scam.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> My sister in law who is a widow has been communicating with him and he asked for her to buy a $50 I Tunes Card......



A string of scams are taking place asking people to make payments over the phone for things such as taxes, hospital bills, bail money, debt collection, and utility bills. The scams are committed using many methods, including gift cards. As the fraudsters are sometimes using App Store & iTunes Gift Cards, we want to make sure our customers are aware of these scams.

Regardless of the reason for payment, the scam follows a certain formula: The victim receives a call instilling panic and urgency to make a payment by purchasing App Store & iTunes Gift Cards from the nearest retailer (convenience store, electronics retailer, etc.). After the cards have been purchased, the victim is asked to pay by sharing the 16-digit code on the back of the card with the caller over the phone.

It's important to know that App Store & iTunes Gift Cards can be used ONLY to purchase goods and services on the iTunes Store, App Store, iBooks Store, for an Apple Music subscription, or for iCloud storage. If you're approached to use the cards for payment outside of the iTunes Store, App Store, iBooks Store, Apple Music, or iCloud, you could very likely be the target of a scam and should immediately report it to your local police department as well as the Canada Revenue Agency.

https://support.apple.com/en-ca/itunes-gift-card-scams


----------



## Staff Weenie (21 Sep 2018)

A quick check of two databases shows no Maj Robert Broughton, RCA, in the CAF. Sometimes the info isn't 100% accurate, but I'd say it's total bull. They guy she's communicating with could even be a scammer from India. Those CRA scam folks really like to ask for payment by iTunes gift card.


----------



## goldwing (24 Oct 2018)

Robert Cooper appears in Wetaskawin, Alberta court, 4605 51 St, on Mon Nov 5, 2018 to face these charges.  Please show up and support all real veterans.  We had 10 veterans in attendance in Red Deer last time a vet imposter was charged and he got more punishment than the last guy. We need veterans and current military to show up for his court date.
--------------------------------------------- 
A Wetaskiwin man alleged to have been impersonating a war veteran has been charged by the RCMP.

According to a press release from Wetaskiwin RCMP spokesperson Cst. Christine Hepburn, “On February 1st, 2018, Wetaskiwin RCMP members were attending trial at the Wetaskiwin court house. Robert Cooper was in attendance at the court house wearing multiple military medals. Cooper was confronted by a military veteran on his medals as it was believed they did not belong to him.

“An investigation was commenced and on April 30 with the assistance from Stolen Valour Canada, the Wetaskiwin RCMP executed a search warrant in rural Wetaskiwin. Seven replica military medals were seized from the home.


“53-years-old Robert cooper of Wetaskiwin has been charged with (7) counts of unlawful use of military medals.

“The Wetaskiwin RCMP would like to remind the public the wearing of military medals and impersonation of military veterans is unlawful and disrespectful to our wounded and fallen and to their service to Canada,” added Hepburn.


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Oct 2018)

No Hel Like Tac Hel said:
			
		

> Robert Cooper appears in Wetaskawin, Alberta court, 4605 51 St, on Mon Nov 5, 2018 to face these charges.  Please show up and support all real veterans.  We had 10 veterans in attendance in Red Deer last time a vet imposter was charged and he got more punishment than the last guy. We need veterans and current military to show up for his court date.
> ---------------------------------------------
> A Wetaskiwin man alleged to have been impersonating a war veteran has been charged by the RCMP.
> 
> ...



Well done that Walt Hunting Team!  [cheers]


----------



## Haggis (7 Nov 2018)

And another one joins the ranks, shared with the usual disclaimers:

Man Charged with Impersonating Soldier


----------



## Strike (7 Nov 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> And another one joins the ranks, shared with the usual disclaimers:
> 
> Man Charged with Impersonating Soldier



This one's a rough one and shows how actions like this can affect so many people.  Apparently this guy helps to run an after-school program that is modelled after cadets, but is independent of them.  The kids wear multi-cam and even have a dress uniform, performing at parades and doing fundraisers, learning field craft and firearm safety and the like. The problem is, too many people will associate this group with cadets, even though they are not associated with the CAF, DND or the cadet organization in any way.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Nov 2018)

Strike said:
			
		

> This one's a rough one and shows how actions like this can affect so many people.  Apparently this guy helps to run an after-school program that is modelled after cadets, but is independent of them.  The kids wear multi-cam and even have a dress uniform, performing at parades and doing fundraisers, learning field craft and firearm safety and the like. The problem is, too many people will associate this group with cadets, even though they are not associated with the CAF, DND or the cadet organization in any way.



So, it's kind of like NDHQ then?


----------



## Haggis (7 Nov 2018)

Strike said:
			
		

> This one's a rough one and shows how actions like this can affect so many people.  Apparently this guy helps to run an after-school program that is modelled after cadets, but is independent of them.  The kids wear multi-cam and even have a dress uniform, performing at parades and doing fundraisers, learning field craft and firearm safety and the like. The problem is, too many people will associate this group with cadets, even though they are not associated with the CAF, DND or the cadet organization in any way.



Unfortunately, the article I posted doesn't say who he was fundraising for.   Notwithstanding, he was charged under CC 419(a) to wit wearing a military uniform without lawful authority, which infers he was raising money either for his organization or for veterans, given the time of year.  This is a reverse onus charge which requires the accused to prove lawful authority to be found not guilty.

According to a May 2018 article in the same paper, the guy running the "cadet" corps has the same given name but different surname.  Perhaps a different person or perhaps one is an alias?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2018)

Strike said:
			
		

> This one's a rough one and shows how actions like this can affect so many people.  Apparently this guy helps to run an after-school program that is modelled after cadets, but is independent of them.  The kids wear multi-cam and even have a dress uniform, performing at parades and doing fundraisers, learning field craft and firearm safety and the like. The problem is, too many people will associate this group with cadets, even though they are not associated with the CAF, DND or the cadet organization in any way.


. 

Not to mention it’s an opportunity for the anti military types to grab it and run with all kinds of nonsense.


----------



## Strike (7 Nov 2018)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Not to mention it’s an opportunity for the anti military types to grab it and run with all kinds of nonsense.



That's my worry - that it will somehow give the cadet org a bad name, especially given some of the activities they were doing that cadets did away with some time ago.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2018)

Strike said:
			
		

> This one's a rough one and shows how actions like this can affect so many people.  Apparently this guy helps to run an after-school program that is modelled after cadets, but is independent of them.  The kids wear multi-cam and even have a dress uniform, performing at parades and doing fundraisers, learning field craft and firearm safety and the like. The problem is, too many people will associate this group with cadets, even though they are not associated with the CAF, DND or the cadet organization in any way.



You mean like Navy League, almost zero support, except for the hard work of individuals. Not sure if having access to Logistick Corp is help or hindrance?


----------



## BDTyre (30 Oct 2019)

Earned a Sacrifice Medal and GCS, but retired in 1999. Also managed to get a CD with only 11 years of service...sure, sure.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/stolen-valour-poppy-veterans-1.5340040


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Oct 2019)

> The issue of stolen valour is crucial for the Royal Canadian Legion because the organization can't access individual service records. As a result, they rely on police to investigate allegations.



I am continually disappointed by the way the Legion weasels out of any role in verifying service. You'd think by now they could have built the necessary connections with DND, VAC, and LAC, to be able to look into claims of stolen valour and actually take a lead role to protect their own credibility in this issue. Somehow the "upstart" Stolen Valour Canada manages to do it. It may be "crucial" for the Legion, but it's not important enough to act.


----------



## brihard (30 Oct 2019)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> Earned a Sacrifice Medal and GCS, but retired in 1999. Also managed to get a CD with only 11 years of service...sure, sure.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/stolen-valour-poppy-veterans-1.5340040



Rule of thumb; if you’re gonna Walt, try not to do it in front of a cop with an MSM, GCS, and CD, all earned.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Oct 2019)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I am continually disappointed by the way the Legion weasels out of any role in verifying service. You'd think by now they could have built the necessary connections with DND, VAC, and LAC, to be able to look into claims of stolen valour and actually take a lead role to protect their own credibility in this issue. Somehow the "upstart" Stolen Valour Canada manages to do it. It may be "crucial" for the Legion, but it's not important enough to act.



As much as I love to slam the Legion I am pretty sure there are privacy laws that apply when researching past service and the Legion, not being a real governmental organization, might not be allowed to?


----------



## Nuggs (30 Oct 2019)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> As much as I love to slam the Legion I am pretty sure there are privacy laws that apply when researching past service and the Legion, not being a real governmental organization, might not be allowed to?


When you join the Legion don't they ask for proof of service if you elect service MBR?

I believe they ask for service number, service record, or discharge cert.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Oct 2019)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> As much as I love to slam the Legion I am pretty sure there are privacy laws that apply when researching past service and the Legion, not being a real governmental organization, might not be allowed to?



Yes, privacy laws apply, but even a file that has been reviewed in that context and any sensitive information redacted will usually still contain details of service (units, dates, and locations) and medal entitlements. For my own research purposes, I have requested and received post-WW2 files that have been heavily redacted, but that information remained. For information still held by DND and VAC, all the RCL needs to receive in return to a request is confirmation of medal entitlements once they establish the comms chain to do so.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Oct 2019)

My stance on the legion has lightened significantly as of late.

A lot of money and charity does go through the legion from citizens towards vets and I think the legion has an obligation to ensure that money is being given to the people who it's intended for. Meaning they should take an active role in doing some fact checking.

They do have some smart and checked out people. When someone shows up with an 11 year CD or a a sacrifice medal but hasn't deployed overseas questions should be asked.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2019)

To get a Veteran's license plate in Ontario, your completed application must be stamped by the RCL Ontario Provincial Command.  Weird.  :dunno:


----------



## Haggis (31 Oct 2019)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> To get a Veteran's license plate in Ontario, your completed application must be stamped by the RCL Ontario Provincial Command.  Weird.  :dunno:



You beat me to it.

Which raises the question of how many bogus vets are driving around Ontario and using the very rare "veteran's only" spaces?


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2019)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> ... For information still held by DND and VAC, all the RCL needs to receive in return to a request is confirmation of medal entitlements once they establish the comms chain to do so.


Does DND have a form/response/mechanism @ their end to respond with a generic "yup, these match up" at their end?  I ask because although I understand the privacy of personal information, I don't know exactly what would be included.  If I was a Legion Service Officer, for example, would DND confirm to me, say, an individual's CD if they claim to have one?  I ask because I don't know.


----------



## stoker dave (31 Oct 2019)

As much as I believe the Legion should have a formal process for confirming service, the number of instances of the Legion being duped by posers is troubling. 

For the folks on this website, posers can be spotted in about four seconds:  the uniform is wrong, the medals are wrong, things don't add up.  It is sometimes pretty obvious. 

Is the Legion membership now so devoid of military personnel (with somewhat recent service) that they don't have the capability to spot the obvious fakes?


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Oct 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Does DND have a form/response/mechanism @ their end to respond with a generic "yup, these match up" at their end?  I ask because although I understand the privacy of personal information, I don't know exactly what would be included.  If I was a Legion Service Officer, for example, would DND confirm to me, say, an individual's CD if they claim to have one?  I ask because I don't know.



A currently established process? No. But that data can be seen by any clerk with the right access to the database that produces the MPRRs. In my mind the individual Service Offices should be contacting a single person in the RCL who talks to a single point of contact in DND for checks when someone's entitlement is in doubt. The first line of defence is the RCL should be asking for an official document from the applicant or member that establishes medal entitlement. They should know what an MPRR is and how to read it for medals entitlements, tours, etc. If the applicant can't show official documents, then the Branch should verify by other methods. Being expected and ready to prove your service and your entitlement to the medal you wear is no different than in the in the decades we used to issue a Discharge Certificate to soldiers for that purpose.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 Oct 2019)

stoker dave said:
			
		

> As much as I believe the Legion should have a formal process for confirming service, the number of instances of the Legion being duped by posers is troubling.
> 
> For the folks on this website, posers can be spotted in about four seconds:  the uniform is wrong, the medals are wrong, things don't add up.  It is sometimes pretty obvious.
> 
> Is the Legion membership now so devoid of military personnel (with somewhat recent service) that they don't have the capability to spot the obvious fakes?



Oh, for a moment there I thought that you were talking about some serving Officers


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Oct 2019)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> A currently established process? No. But that data can be seen by any clerk with the right access to the database that produces the MPRRs. In my mind the individual Service Offices should be contacting a single person in the RCL who talks to a single point of contact in DND for checks when someone's entitlement is in doubt.


Seen.



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The first line of defence is the RCL should be asking for an official document from the applicant or member that establishes medal entitlement. They should know what an MPRR is and how to read it for medals entitlements, tours, etc. If the applicant can't show official documents, then the Branch should verify by other methods. Being expected and ready to prove your service and your entitlement to the medal you wear is no different than in the in the decades we used to issue a Discharge Certificate to soldiers for that purpose.


I'd be surprised if they didn't do that, but I also how how big organizations can work, with some branches/individuals being more ... diligent than others.


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Oct 2019)

Does anyone here belong to ANAVETS? Wondering if they gave more diligence than the RCL?


----------



## observor 69 (1 Jan 2020)

stoker dave said:
			
		

> As much as I believe the Legion should have a formal process for confirming service, the number of instances of the Legion being duped by posers is troubling.
> 
> For the folks on this website, posers can be spotted in about four seconds:  the uniform is wrong, the medals are wrong, things don't add up.  It is sometimes pretty obvious.
> 
> Is the Legion membership now so devoid of military personnel (with somewhat recent service) that they don't have the capability to spot the obvious fakes?



Speaking of the branch in my small town the answer is "YES." When I first arrived in town I visited the local Legion. A retired military type was nowhere to be seen... It is a social club. And yes I recognize and appreciate all of the valuable work they do for our community.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Jan 2020)

The Legion has little to do with military service these days, and very little experience of same....

http://espritdecorps.ca/perspectives-1/calling-out-the-great-veteran-pretender



> It never fails to shock uninformed members of the public just how unmilitary and veteran-less the Legion has become. At one time, approximately 50 per cent of Canada’s more than 1 million Second World War veterans belonged to the Legion. Currently, there are nearly 700,000 serving and retired Canadian Armed Forces personnel. As of October 1, 2015, the Legion had 265,000 members. Of those, more than 200,000 never served in the military! This is contrary to the Legion’s specious claim on its website that its membership “includes approximately 100,000 Veterans.”
> 
> The truth is, online documents show military veterans are lumped into a category of 64,000 “Ordinary” members. However, this category also includes militaries of allied forces and all NATO nations as well as war correspondents, YMCA, Knights of Columbus, firefighters and forestry services who served in wartime. Coast guard, provincial and city police services also qualify. Of the estimated maximum 35,000 to 50,000 military veterans in the Legion, more than half are likely WWII veterans. That leaves approximately 17,500 to 25,000 who might be post-Korean War veterans or less than four per cent of all CAF veterans and only 10 per cent of Legion membership. The bottom-line: the Legion apparently doesn’t care enough about veterans to know how many veterans are Legion members.



No wonder that they are poor guardians of the faith.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (31 Jan 2020)

Just read this news story, beats any poser story i have read here

https://www.businessinsider.com/sweden-fake-officer-didnt-spy-at-nato-or-hurt-security-2020-1

Man fakes a career as an Officer in the Sweden Army, for 18 years.


----------



## my72jeep (2 Feb 2020)

So he served for 18 years in the Swedish military with out joining. that’s not walting it’s volunteering.


----------



## brihard (2 Feb 2020)

I'd love to see a resume of is service over the last 18 years. Sounds like he's actually shown up, done work, presumably gone on courses and such... Sounds like an extremely irregular enrolment, in other words.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Feb 2020)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> So he served for 18 years in the Swedish military with out joining. that’s not walting it’s volunteering.



Maybe not quite "volunteering".  My take on the linked story is that the individual was "employed" by the Swedish Armed Forces (as stated in the article - The military chief told TT that "*at least once, an employment decision has been made on unclear grounds*").  Again my take, this individual was employed as an officer despite not having a university degree (like Canada, probably one of the requirements for commissioning in Sweden) and also despite not having done their officer training program.



> . . . the man used forged certificates falsely showing that he had passed the Swedish Army Forces' officer training program and also falsely claiming to have a university degree in politics.



From having a quick look at the Swedish recruiting/hiring pages (and from four decades ago contact with Swedish soldiers on UN ops) their military career patterns are much more fluid than what we expect back here.  While we would expect that most hard positions would be filled by "regulars", they fill many positions (entry, mid, and high-level) with applicants on contracts similar to what we recognize as "Class C" with a difference - that difference being that the person may not have been in an organized military unit since their basic military obligatory service.

It is entirely possible that he was originally hired for an officer level position based on his unverified claim that he already did officer training and his applications for later jobs also were not checked for accuracy or truthfulness.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 Feb 2020)

Yes, but is it actually "walting" if he actually did the job?


----------



## Haggis (3 Feb 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a resume of is service over the last 18 years. Sounds like he's actually shown up, done work, presumably gone on courses and such... Sounds like an extremely irregular enrolment, in other words.



The article is a little short on details such as how was the man able to access funds to travel on duty (i.e. a TD claim/advance), or did he get paid?  Did he somehow get himself entered into their HRMS? How was he able to DAG GREEN for deployment to Mali without being detected?

Something doesn't smell right.


----------



## Navy_Pete (3 Feb 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'd love to see a resume of is service over the last 18 years. Sounds like he's actually shown up, done work, presumably gone on courses and such... Sounds like an extremely irregular enrolment, in other words.



Pretty funny when you think about it how he can walk off the street with no previous courses, training or experience and do the job well enough for almost two decades to not get caught. Wonder if some good idea fairies are looking at this now as a proposal to fill our HQs and 'reduce the training time by eliminating DP1'.

I vote to fill the seats with inanimate carbon rods and set up their emails to auto-forward to the person that needs the info. You can add in a random deletion/no reply to give it the 'human touch'.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (3 Feb 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> I vote to fill the seats with inanimate carbon rods and set up their emails to auto-forward to the person that needs the info. You can add in a random deletion/no reply to give it the 'human touch'.



Hmmm.  Sounds like some of the places I have worked...


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Feb 2020)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Sounds like some of the places I have worked...



Or some of the workplaces foreseen by these guys: 

Future of Work

Disruption lies ahead

Driven by accelerating connectivity, new talent models, and cognitive tools, work is changing. As robotics, AI, the gig economy and crowds grow, jobs are being reinvented, creating the “augmented workforce.” We must reconsider how jobs are designed and work to adapt and learn for future growth.

https://www2.deloitte.com/global/en/pages/human-capital/topics/future-of-work.html


----------



## Ping Monkey (30 Apr 2020)

*Armed man wearing Canadian combat uniform arrested in Africa for pretending to be Canadian military officer*

https://ottawacitizen.com/news/an-armed-man-wearing-a-canadian-combat-uniform-arrested-in-africa-for-pretending-to-be-a-canadian-military-officer/


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Apr 2020)

Ping Monkey said:
			
		

> *Armed man wearing Canadian combat uniform arrested in Africa for pretending to be Canadian military officer*
> 
> https://ottawacitizen.com/news/an-armed-man-wearing-a-canadian-combat-uniform-arrested-in-africa-for-pretending-to-be-a-canadian-military-officer/



A hearty BZ to those Police Officers! Nice collar....


----------



## Spencer100 (6 May 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> A hearty BZ to those Police Officers! Nice collar....



Only a Lieutenant Colonel should have went for the full Colonel!


----------



## my72jeep (6 May 2020)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Only a Lieutenant Colonel should have went for the full Colonel!


Maybe eBay had a sale on LCol?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2020)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Only a Lieutenant Colonel should have went for the full Colonel!



A LCol was the only one dumb enough to leave their ranks on the CADPAT when it went to the laundry...


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2020)

After puzzling over where to post this, I picked this thread because it amuses me the most.

I give you, Jihadn't.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/shehroze-chaudhry-terrorism-hoax-charge-1.5739814



> *Burlington, Ont., man faces terrorism hoax charge after claiming to be ISIS member*
> 
> A 25-year-old Burlington, Ont., man who publicly discussed his role in ISIS and execution-style killings is now facing charges for allegedly lying about all of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donald H (26 Sep 2020)

Sounds like he would be best suited to getting help in a mental hospital. It will be disappointing if this wannabe kid is handled any other way.

 :cheers:


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> Sounds like he would be best suited to getting help in a mental hospital. It will be disappointing if this wannabe kid is handled any other way.
> 
> :cheers:



Why should he not be accountable to the criminal justice system? If a lawyer wants to raise a defense of not criminally responsible on account of mental disability, by all means they can litigate that, but there's nothing on the surface that suggests he is so manifestly disturbed as to not understand the nature or quality of his actions. Mental illness is purely speculative on your part.

Stunts like what he pulled are very burdensome to the national security investigators who have to manage a significant file load in their efforts to keep Canadians safe. If someone wants to be an idiot and impose a wasteful burden on them by making false claims, there are consequences for that choice.


----------



## Donald H (26 Sep 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Stunts like what he pulled are very burdensome to the national security investigators who have to manage a significant file load in their efforts to keep Canadians safe. If someone wants to be an idiot and impose a wasteful burden on them by making false claims, there are consequences for that choice.



So I am basically in agreement with that part of what you said.

But what will he be charged with? Mischief? And then what punishment will be meted out?

It still sounds to me that the kid is a bomb getting ready to go off and the best thing to do with him is to defuse him with mental help. We have to keep in mind that he isn't a terrorist, he just likes the idea of being one.

Do you think there's an argument open to his lawyer on the basis of free speech. I think it might be tested that way but I'm not suggesting I could be supportive of him succeeding that way. 

 :cheers:


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Sep 2020)

DonaldH, 

Interesting to see you jumping in on this topic, normally this thread involves discussions of 'Walter Mitty' types - folks who build up a public persona that doesn't match their actual background, experience, or place in life.  

These people's pretending is bothersome, but what is worse is those who have gained benefit from their story-telling that takes resources away from those veterans who are genuinely in need.

There's a variety of examples in pages past, simple refer back to fakers who have gotten service dogs, or public speaking gigs that ends up discrediting the real work, real service, and factual events/accounts that real veterans have lived through.

Out of related curiousity, what is your background in the CAF?  I haven't seen you speak to that very much?   

NS


----------



## Walt (26 Sep 2020)

:goodpost:  Eloquently stated. Thank you NS.


----------



## Donald H (26 Sep 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> DonaldH,
> 
> Interesting to see you jumping in on this topic, normally this thread involves discussions of 'Walter Mitty' types - folks who build up a public persona that doesn't match their actual background, experience, or place in life.
> 
> ...



I had a short conversation with mariomike on just that topic NS. If you would like more information on how that went then you should ask him. I've been informed that I have a right to remain completely anonymous but that doesn't say that I have a right to steal credit from other veterans of the CAF.

I don't! But if you are trying to accuse me of that then why not get right to the point?


----------



## mariomike (26 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> I had a short conversation with mariomike on just that topic NS. If you would like more information on how that went then you should ask him.



Donald PM'd me. I quoted our Conduct Guidelines, that we all agreed to when we signed up,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> *Public Profiles*
> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profile that you're comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won't force you to fill out your profile if you don't want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifiable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.
> 
> Army.ca Staff


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Sep 2020)

*"...will increase your general credibility here."*

I'm not going to say that your credibility is in tatters, but your centers of expertise and knowledge on the various hot-button topics seems to know few boundaries.  You seem good at asking questions slightly associated to the topic at hand but often lead the discussion astray. 

I will simply observe that without knowing your background, it's harder for me personally, and for us as a community to really know how you fit, or to assign any credibility to your opinions.  Your active unwillingness to enlighten us means that I'm no longer willing to assign even a minimal amount of credibility to you, your opinions, or your questions.

I'm not interested in taking it to PM's.  I'm also able to understand that there are many who do not wish for their full details to be known and searchable.  So be it.

In my case, there's not too many ex-Navy Chiefs who now work with the Army Reserves in the Halifax area.  There are, however, just enough for us to get each other's messages and emails now and then.

Have a good evening DonaldH.  Whoever you are.  

NS


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Sep 2020)

[quote author=Donald H] from other veterans of the CAF.
[/quote]

So you're a CAF veteran then?


----------



## brihard (26 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> So I am basically in agreement with that part of what you said.
> 
> But what will he be charged with? Mischief? And then what punishment will be meted out?
> 
> ...



S. 83.231 Criminal Code covers hoax terrorism activity. While there is a high bar set to make out the elements of the offense, the consent of the Attorney General is required to being any terrorism offense proceeding. That means prior to the arrest and charges being sworn, the Public Prosecution Service of Canada was consulted and got the necessary approval- so they clearly think the necessary elements are present. That offense carries a five year maximum.

I don't have a list of charges - couldn't find them from a quick google - but it sounds like there are other offences charged. Any terrorism investigation leading to charges gets a ton of scrutiny, so they likely feel they have a solid case. And INSET has some really sharp minds working for it. I don't know if charges have ever been laid under this section before, it'll be interesting.

Federal prison - the result of any sentence of 2 years or more - reputedly has better access to mental health care than provincial jail. Quite frankly, federal inmates have better access to mental health care than most of the Canadian population. Just might be the right place for him.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Sep 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> So you're a CAF veteran then?



Peel the onion!


----------



## Donald H (27 Sep 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> S. 83.231 Criminal Code covers hoax terrorism activity. While there is a high bar set to make out the elements of the offense, the consent of the Attorney General is required to being any terrorism offense proceeding. That means prior to the arrest and charges being sworn, the Public Prosecution Service of Canada was consulted and got the necessary approval- so they clearly think the necessary elements are present. That offense carries a five year maximum.
> 
> I don't have a list of charges - couldn't find them from a quick google - but it sounds like there are other offences charged. Any terrorism investigation leading to charges gets a ton of scrutiny, so they likely feel they have a solid case. And INSET has some really sharp minds working for it. I don't know if charges have ever been laid under this section before, it'll be interesting.
> 
> Federal prison - the result of any sentence of 2 years or more - reputedly has better access to mental health care than provincial jail. Quite frankly, federal inmates have better access to mental health care than most of the Canadian population. Just might be the right place for him.



Thanks for that. You're much farther along on this case than I am on it being solid or not. I don't even know if he's religion motivated or not but sounds pretty dumb to blow his cover with pretending. It doesn't strike me as him being the kind of person to act out. 

Best part of it is that he will serve as an example for more like him.

 :cheers:


----------



## Haggis (27 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> I don't even know if he's religion motivated or not but sounds pretty dumb to blow his cover with pretending.



Soldiers and wanna be soldiers ("I would've joined, but <insert excuse here>....") of all nations, religions and genders have been embellishing their exploits in order to get laid for millennia.  Why should this dope be any different?


----------



## Donald H (27 Sep 2020)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Soldiers and wanna be soldiers ("I would've joined, but <insert excuse here>....") of all nations, religions and genders have been embellishing their exploits in order to get laid for millennia.  Why should this dope be any different?



To get laid! LOL
Now that's cutting right through all the bulls--t!

And it could be true too, but that would be a major consideration when deciding how many wrist slaps he gets. 
That is, taking 'get laid' rhetorically speaking and not so literally.

The most value to come out of this lout's behaviour is in using him as an example.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Sep 2020)

DonaldH, I'm curious, which translation program are you using?  It's been a VERY long time since I've seen someone use the word "lout" in common conversation.  Alternatively, which old english prep-school did you attend?

NS


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Sep 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> DonaldH, I'm curious, which translation program are you using?  It's been a VERY long time since I've seen someone use the word "lout" in common conversation.  Alternatively, which old english prep-school did you attend?
> 
> NS



Actually I used the word "lout" the other day to describe a "guest" of our jail as a "big stupid lout" albeit a dangerous one.


----------



## Donald H (28 Sep 2020)

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Actually I used the word "lout" the other day to describe a "guest" of our jail as a "big stupid lout" albeit a dangerous one.



I can't make any sense out of the question on why anyone would find it unusual or ??? 

Offensive? Outdated?


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Sep 2020)

It is a word that I have not seen in common usage in Canada in a very long time, which makes me wonder if English is your first language and you're using a translation program to effectively engage with us in discourse.


----------



## Donald H (28 Sep 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> It is a word that I have not seen in common usage in Canada in a very long time, which makes me wonder if English is your first language and you're using a translation program to effectively engage with us in discourse.



No, English is my first language. 
But I find it an interesting point you've raised! Would you somehow connect the word 'lout' with some other language. I could search it out on google but it's probably easier for you to go ahead and provide your explanation first.

edit: O.k. I've got it.
https://www.etymonline.com/word/lout
Nothing in that which applies to me.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> No, English is my first language.
> But I find it an interesting point you've raised! Would you somehow connect the word 'lout' with some other language. I could search it out on google but it's probably easier for you to go ahead and provide your explanation first.
> 
> edit: O.k. I've got it.
> ...



Hi Donald. Just curious, are you a veteran of the CAF?


----------



## garb811 (28 Sep 2020)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> DonaldH,
> ...
> Out of related curiousity, what is your background in the CAF?  I haven't seen you speak to that very much?
> 
> NS





			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> So you're a CAF veteran then?





			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Hi Donald. Just curious, are you a veteran of the CAF?


The site's policy on Public Profiles has already been posted once, that is equally applicable to publicly answering questions as to their service, or lack thereof.

No-one on the site is required to have served to be a member, nor is anyone on the site required to state whether or not they have ever served. Asking once is fine, asking multiple times is not. Take from it what you will as to the member's decision to answer or not, but stop demanding an answer.

- Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2020)

My bad. Thought he might have missed my question. He's previously said to ask mariomike so I didn't think it was a secret. I'll PM MM, thanks.


----------



## Donald H (28 Sep 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> The site's policy on Public Profiles has already been posted once, that is equally applicable to publicly answering questions as to their service, or lack thereof.
> 
> No-one on the site is required to have served to be a member, nor is anyone on the site required to state whether or not they have ever served. Asking once is fine, asking multiple times is not. Take from it what you will as to the member's decision to answer or not, but stop demanding an answer.
> 
> - Milnet.ca Staff



Thank you for that garb and so now that you put it that way I'll answer the question.

Yes, I am a retired member of Canada's armed forces.


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2020)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I'll PM MM, thanks.



I will tell you the same thing I told Donald when he PM'd me.

I quoted our Conduct Guidelines, that we all agreed to when we signed up,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> *Public Profiles*
> I strongly encourage you to fill out all the sections of your public profile that you're comfortable with. We respect your privacy and won't force you to fill out your profile if you don't want to. Bear in mind though, that the amount of identifiable info in your profile will increase your general credibility here. Those with empty profiles are much harder to verify and will have to put a lot more effort into building a credible presence here.
> 
> Army.ca Staff


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2020)

Donald H said:
			
		

> Thank you for that garb and so now that you put it that way I'll answer the question.
> 
> Yes, I am a retired member of Canada's armed forces.



Thanks Donald I appreciate that. I asked as I found it interesting that you were guarded (actually down right defensive) about whether or not you were a member of the CAF, while on a site full of military members, but seemed okay mentioning  family. 
Nice to see that you're a former member.


[quote author=mariomike]

I quoted our Conduct Guidelines, that we all agreed to when we signed up,

[/quote]

Those guidelines came out after I registered, youngin


----------



## Gunnar (3 Nov 2020)

Well, since it was a CIC Officer involved, this seems to be the best place to post it.

From my way of looking at it, as a junior member of an exclusive club which allows us to wear the uniforms of officers, you owe it to all of us to 1)  Not look bad and 2) not do anything that would make us look bad.  Also 3) to RESPECT the contributions of others, particularly those on the pointy end, and to stay within your lanes.  This will allow you to say "I am a part of that institution, and inasmuch as I would never consider myself a veteran, I have done everything I can to be as military as possible, within the realm of my capabilities and responsibilities, to know where my expertise ends and to enable youth to reach within themselves for a better person, modelled on what I project the Canadian Armed Forces to be".

For example, I am a civilian.  Much of the cool stuff I know about leadership, dress and deportment was learned from ex-soldiers in civilian occupations.  I have never pretended to be other than that.  Sometimes, my opinion or understanding of military things is wrong - I take responsibility for that, and correct my information in light of correction by a serving member.  I try to keep it real.  The point is to be effective, not to live in some fantasy land of brass pins and salutes.

Pretending you're  a bomb disposal expert, Navy Seal, JTF 12, Canadian Super-Ranger doesn't fall within those guidelines.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Nov 2020)

The super elite Armoured Corps Bomb Squad? I hope I can get him to sign my hat.


----------



## Gunnar (4 Nov 2020)

Better posting location.  thanks.


----------



## CountDC (4 Nov 2020)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> inasmuch as I would never consider myself a veteran,



That is the one claim he can make - as a reservist in the Royal Canadian Army Service Corp he qualifies as a veteran.  If it was during a period Canada was at war he could claim to be a war vet and if he saw combat then a combat vet although I doubt either are applicable.


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> The super elite Armoured Corps Bomb Squad? I hope I can get him to sign my hat.



Let me guess - they had to "Ferret out" the bombs?

 :

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Nov 2020)

Getting bombed in the Armoured Corps, traditionally brought to you by the letters and numbers: C2H5OH


----------



## Bzzliteyr (5 Nov 2020)

CountDC said:
			
		

> That is the one claim he can make - as a reservist in the Royal Canadian Army Service Corp he qualifies as a veteran.  If it was during a period Canada was at war he could claim to be a war vet and if he saw combat then a combat vet although I doubt either are applicable.



I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone refer to themselves as a "war vet" or "combat vet". Interesting.


----------



## Nuggs (5 Nov 2020)

Combat I've heard Americans use.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy_Pete (8 Nov 2020)

So kind of an interesting one; Stolen Valour Canada has apparently been going after someone pretty hard for a GSM they said he didn't earn. Turns out he was actually awarded it, but when DH&S audited it recently it was a clerical error. Anyway somehow SVC got a hold of his MPRR and had been hounding him for a few years, and basically drove him out of veterans advocacy and otherwise torpedoed him. They threw out a pretty weak apology then dropped their website and twitter feed, but these arseclowns need to wind it back. Its usually pretty easy to spot the posers and get them out, but targeting actual veterans and digging into their pers files is a whole level of creepy intrusion of privacy. Hope this gets investigated and someone is charged; they harassed a guy for years because some clerk read a message wrong and sent him a medal in the mail.

Pretty messed up; read the whole thing here;

https://www.facebook.com/groups/853095038155250/permalink/2094646730666735/


----------



## Kilted (9 Nov 2020)

Most of their work has been pretty good, they do normally do their research. I don't remember them posting about this individual. What I'm wondering is how did someone not notice that he was wearing an unearned medal sooner, I would think that there should be a certain expectation of having a basic understanding of how many days are required to earn the GCS, it is pretty common knowledge. I think this is an extreme example, but Id be surprised if he actually didn't know that he wasn't allowed to be wearing it.


----------



## Navy_Pete (9 Nov 2020)

Kilted said:
			
		

> Most of their work has been pretty good, they do normally do their research. I don't remember them posting about this individual. What I'm wondering is how did someone not notice that he was wearing an unearned medal sooner, I would think that there should be a certain expectation of having a basic understanding of how many days are required to earn the GCS, it is pretty common knowledge. I think this is an extreme example, but Id be surprised if he actually didn't know that he wasn't allowed to be wearing it.



 :facepalm: He was actually issued it after he retired and came with a cover letter saying he was entitled. Feel free to actually read the post, but there is really no reason that you should have some random strangers hunting you on the internet demanding proof that you earned the medals you are wearing then doing the naming and shaming after reviewing your PRO B pers file somehow. With TAVs, etc there are all kinds of random days you can be in theatre for and get days towards the count, so why would you question it if you got a letter from NDHQ saying they reviewed your file and you were entitled to it?

Anyway, SVC put out some BS apology before shutting down their site and twitter feed (hiding any apology). Pretty cowardly, and hoping someone runs with an investigation to see who illegally pulled his pers file and shared the info with SVC. That's a massive breach of privacy, and easily pushes past the line from open source crowd investigation of public records to a witch hunt.


----------



## brihard (9 Nov 2020)

I know Aaron, and I watched these SVC clowns hound him. This is after another CAF vet, now a police officer (buddy of mine), even passed along word that he had personally seen the letter from DH&R. And yes, someone illegally accessed his MPRR and passed it along to SVC. That’s potentially unlawful use of a computer system, and breach of trust- two criminal offences.

Aaron got dragged through the mud for a long time over this. He was released - a wounded veteran with publicly disclosed physical and mental health issues - and some clerk somewhere, wanting to be helpful, though from a CFTPO record that he had been in theater long enough to have earned a GCS as well as his SWASM (and sacrifice medal). He was sent the medal in the mail with a letter explaining his entitlement. It turned out to have been in error, but they were quick to unleash the dogs. I watched them incite bullying and harassment while hiding behind the anonymity of a web page and Facebook group. It was cowardly.

Anyway, they screwed up badly. Yes, the medal was in error, and once Aaron got notification of this from DH&R he’s taken action to remedy the situation. As for SVC? Knowing Aaron, he’ll be taking action to remedy them, too. He was one of the plaintiffs in the Equitas lawsuit. I would not ant to have been on the wrong side of this bit of malicious hounding. I’m just glad that when they finally, inevitably screwed up, they didn’t push a vet to suicide. They very easily could have.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I know Aaron, and I watched these SVC clowns hound him. This is after another CAF vet, now a police officer (buddy of mine), even passed along word that he had personally seen the letter from DH&R. And yes, someone illegally accessed his MPRR and passed it along to SVC. That’s potentially unlawful use of a computer system, and breach of trust- two criminal offences.
> 
> Aaron got dragged through the mud for a long time over this. He was released - a wounded veteran with publicly disclosed physical and mental health issues - and some clerk somewhere, wanting to be helpful, though from a CFTPO record that he had been in theater long enough to have earned a GCS as well as his SWASM (and sacrifice medal). He was sent the medal in the mail with a letter explaining his entitlement. It turned out to have been in error, but they were quick to unleash the dogs. I watched them incite bullying and harassment while hiding behind the anonymity of a web page and Facebook group. It was cowardly.
> 
> Anyway, they screwed up badly. Yes, the medal was in error, and once Aaron got notification of this from DH&R he’s taken action to remedy the situation. As for SVC? Knowing Aaron, he’ll be taking action to remedy them, too. He was one of the plaintiffs in the Equitas lawsuit. I would not ant to have been on the wrong side of this bit of malicious hounding. I’m just glad that when they finally, inevitably screwed up, they didn’t push a vet to suicide. They very easily could have.



These guys are cowards.  I hope they get investigated, outed and charged for this.  I also hope Aaron sues them.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Nov 2020)

Has someone notified NIS about the potential breach of trust?

This whole debacle and their unwillingness to publicly apologize has soured me on SVC. They were wrong, should admit it and carry on. They do good work, but also shouldn't be publicly shaming people until they collect all the facts. Aaron honestly thought he was entitled because DND gave him the medal... he did nothing wrong.


----------



## brihard (9 Nov 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Has someone notified NIS about the potential breach of trust?
> 
> This whole debacle and their unwillingness to publicly apologize has soured me on SVC. They were wrong, should admit it and carry on. They do good work, but also shouldn't be publicly shaming people until they collect all the facts. Aaron honestly thought he was entitled because DND gave him the medal... he did nothing wrong.



I believe MPs were contacted a while ago. I have no personal involvement, I just know him and a few others closer to the situation.

Interesting, the Stolen Valour Canada facebook page and twitter account are both completely gone as of today.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Nov 2020)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Has someone notified NIS about the potential breach of trust?
> 
> This whole debacle and their unwillingness to publicly apologize has soured me on SVC. They were wrong, should admit it and carry on. They do good work, but also shouldn't be publicly shaming people until they collect all the facts. Aaron honestly thought he was entitled because DND gave him the medal... he did nothing wrong.



So vigilantism is wrong?

This will destroy a dozen Netflix series


----------



## garb811 (9 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I believe MPs were contacted a while ago. I have no personal involvement, I just know him and a few others closer to the situation.
> 
> Interesting, the Stolen Valour Canada facebook page and twitter account are both completely gone as of today.


Their website is still up, although the blog and "Hall of Shame" have been wiped.

Good riddance IMHO, have never been a fan.


----------



## Navy_Pete (9 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> [...]
> I’m just glad that when they finally, inevitably screwed up, they didn’t push a vet to suicide. They very easily could have.



This is an important point and actually came up on the FB group I originally saw this posted to. Not sure if it's true, but they apparently already drove another vet to suicide with this kind of behaviour. Could absolutely see it happening though, as these aresholes were relentless. 

Sure, go after the knobheads with obviously false claims (like the armored ranger bomb disposal wanker) but going after a known vet for a tour medal is insane, especially when you know they are struggling with mental health issues.

Frak these SVC guys; big keyboard warriors who were happy to hide behind anonymity of a website and FB account. Hopefully Aaron can figure out who they are and hold them to account, and anyone involved in the illegal access and sharing of protected info gets the appropriate criminal charges.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (9 Nov 2020)

I will shamefully admit I was a gung ho supporter of SVC when they first came about. Then things started getting.... vindictive. 

I know for every Gervais "super ninja Sniper Recon" we like to see come to justice, there are always cases of people that get tarred with the same brush unnecessarily. I have a couple unique gongs by nature of my experiences and opportunities, and that are all legit, but I could easily have been the target of "hmmm.... that's suspicious" crusaders dragging my name through the mud. Education is one thing. Filing a complaint in with local Law Enforcement is another. Publicly shaming and slandering people on a web forum? Unnecessary. 

I sincerely hope SVC is taken to task for the libel and slander, and that NIS gets involved in the breech of privacy.


----------



## stoker dave (9 Nov 2020)

So if SVC will no longer investigate the "Walts, posers and wannabes", who will?

(I will snidely add that should be the Royal Canadian Legion, but we know they either won't or can't.)


----------



## garb811 (9 Nov 2020)

stoker dave said:
			
		

> So if SVC will no longer investigate the "Walts, posers and wannabes", who will?
> 
> (I will snidely add that should be the Royal Canadian Legion, but we know they either won't or can't.)


I dunno, maybe the police? I mean, they are the ones mandated to investigate criminal offences after all. Plus they have the ability to legally confirm eligibility, unlike the SVC crowd.  

If you're meaning who is going to be "investigating" someone's claim they were a chairborne commando with the 1st Fuzzyliars Potscrubbing Battalion, who really cares?


----------



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2020)

Their website claims that their members have "over 100 years of combined service".

So, three dudes who puttered away to reach 35 years each.

EDIT to add: WHOIS information for the domain has had the contact information redacted for privacy purposes.

https://www.cira.ca/ca-domains/whois?domain=stolenvalour


EDIT again: Apparently, they never heard of the Internet Archive...  http://web.archive.org/web/20200501213008/http://www.stolenvalour.ca/


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Their website claims that their members have "over 100 years of combined service".
> 
> So, three dudes who puttered away to reach 35 years each.
> 
> ...



That's not a problem for a lawyer or the Police.  The Domain is provided to SVC by Netfirms Canada.  The Domain Owners privacy is protected, unless... 

They receive a court order, then they will hand over all pertinent information:

https://www1.netfirms.com/legal/report_spam_and_abuse.bml


----------



## brihard (9 Nov 2020)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> That's not a problem for a lawyer or the Police.  The Domain is provided to SVC by Netfirms Canada.  The Domain Owners privacy is protected, unless...
> 
> They receive a court order, then they will hand over all pertinent information:
> 
> https://www1.netfirms.com/legal/report_spam_and_abuse.bml



Getting website registration data for a site registered by a Canadian hosting company is east, police just need to swear an information to obtain a production order, claiming reasonable grounds to believe the records sought would provide evidence of a criminal offense. These can be bashed out in a couple hours and sworn as soon as a Justice of the peace is available. Typically the holder of the records has thirty days to comply.


----------



## lenaitch (9 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Getting website registration data for a site registered by a Canadian hosting company is east, police just need to swear an information to obtain a production order, claiming reasonable grounds to believe the records sought would provide evidence of a criminal offense. These can be bashed out in a couple hours and sworn as soon as a Justice of the peace is available. Typically the holder of the records has thirty days to comply.



For legitimate instances of Stolen Valour, the alleged offence would typically have to be Sec. 419CC (fraudulent use of medals, etc.).  If they are hounding somebody without foundation a case might be made for Sec. 140 (Public Mischief - alleging an offence not committed).


----------



## kkwd (22 Nov 2020)

I saw this item on an auction site today. It seems pretty dodgy to say the least. 
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108878353


----------



## brihard (22 Nov 2020)

kkwd said:
			
		

> I saw this item on an auction site today. It seems pretty dodgy to say the least.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108878353



What drunken monkey cobbled that rack together?


----------



## kkwd (22 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> What drunken monkey cobbled that rack together?


You can say that about the entire "outfit". It has 5 bids pushing the price up to $101. Some people will buy anything.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> What drunken monkey cobbled that rack together?



Frank Gervais Military Outfitters and Haberdashery


----------



## kkwd (22 Nov 2020)

Another gem. Take a look at that snazzy hat. Bid fast, it has 11 with the price at $251.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108799196


----------



## Scott (7 Dec 2020)

@stolenvalourca on Twitter.

They're back and appear unrepentant.

What's a genuine veteran?


----------



## brihard (7 Dec 2020)

Scott said:
			
		

> @stolenvalourca on Twitter.
> 
> They're back and appear unrepentant.
> 
> What's a genuine veteran?



Dunno, but when you’re getting lit up by meme pages for your lack of integrity and accountability, that’s a fail.

I suspect this ordeal is not yet over for them.


----------



## Weinie (7 Dec 2020)

The Hall of Shame on their website is no longer accessible.


----------



## Navy_Pete (7 Dec 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> The Hall of Shame on their website is no longer accessible.



No worries, the interwebs never forgets; courtesy of the 'wayback machine'

https://web.archive.org/web/20200519030210/https://www.stolenvalour.ca/index.php/category/hall-of-shame/

Curious to see who these anonymous clowns are. If they can't be bothered to at least publically apologize they don't really have the integrity to do what they are claiming. And because they are anonymous, who knows if they even have any service time? Could be a bunch of walts themselves.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Dec 2020)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Another gem. Take a look at that snazzy hat. Bid fast, it has 11 with the price at $251.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108799196



The tailor for 'Capt. Obvious' looks like they're unloading some old stock....


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2021)

Oopsie ....


> He served for more than three decades with the armed forces reserves and cadets. He was an honorary colonel of an air force wing and an honorary aide-de-camp to one of Quebec's lieutenant governors.
> 
> Now, Jean-Charles Perreault has been stripped of one of the military's highest honours after it was discovered that he had been wearing civilian public service medals he had never been awarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haggis (13 May 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> Oopsie ....


I'd seen this announced in a CANFORGEN recently but hadn't researched the backstory.  Thanks!


----------



## Kilted (13 May 2021)

The article also references a recent backstory about a Capt who was charged for wearing four commemorative medals he wasn't untitled to.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jul 2021)

Calgary man charged with weapons offences, impersonating a soldier​Dave DormerCTVNewsCalgary.ca Digital Producer
@dave_dormer Contact
Published Thursday, July 22, 2021 9:16AM MDT

CALGARY -- A Calgary man accused of posing as an ex-military member and providing survivalist training under false credentials is now facing charges.

The investigation began in May after police were alerted about a man operating a firearms training, survival training, and women’s self-defence company called Sheep Dog Enterprises out of his southeast Calgary home.

"It is alleged that the man was in possession of several firearms, did not possess proper documentation nor licencing for firearms, and had not been involved with the military at any point," police said in a release.

"It is also believed that the man falsified documentation and deceived his way into veterans’ and law enforcement support groups."

Police obtained a search warrant and the man's home was searched on July 6, when several firearms were seized, along with multiple falsified documents, forged ID badges, and body armour.

Bradley Bell, 35, is charged with: 


 One count of unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates
 Three counts of possession of a firearm while unauthorized;
 Three counts of careless use, storage, handling and transportation of a firearm;
 Two counts of possession of stolen property under $5,000;
 One count of possession of body armour without a valid permit, and;
 Traffic Safety Act charges, including driving while unauthorized, driving without registration and driving while uninsured.
"We are still working to understand why Mr. Bell went to such lengths to represent himself as an ex-member of the Canadian military," said Sgt. Ben Lawson.

"Regardless of his motivation, we recognize that illegal possession and improper handling of firearms can have significant impacts on community safety."

Police say the investigation continues and further charges could be laid.

Anyone with information is asked to call police at 403-266-1234 or Crime Stoppers at 1-800-222-8477.
Calgary man charged with weapons offences, impersonating a soldier


----------



## Retired AF Guy (23 Jul 2021)

> One count of possession of body armour without a valid permit



You need a permit for body armour??


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jul 2021)

Retired AF Guy said:


> You need a permit for body armour??


In Manitoba it’s illegal to possess body armour if you are not in a security related field.


----------



## Haggis (23 Jul 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> In Manitoba it’s illegal to possess body armour if you are not in a security related field.


Other provinces have similar licensing schemes.  The aim is to keep SBA out of the hands of gang bangers. We know how effective that has worked with guns....


----------



## brihard (24 Jul 2021)

Haggis said:


> Other provinces have similar licensing schemes.  The aim is to keep SBA out of the hands of gang bangers. We know how effective that has worked with guns....


Another tool in the toolbox to go after the gang losers... Another thing that, if found, can help build towards a search warrant, or a search without warrant of a person’s immediately available possessions if a peace officer has reasonable grounds to believe they possess armour. It makes it just a bit harder for the gang members to feel safe pulling their crap, since it upz their chances of being detected. Lots of little stuff that adds up.


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Jul 2021)

I think in Alberta you need a PAL to own body armour. Nova Scotia had a similar law pass but with a provincially issued license, but its coming into force was contingent on another law that was never passed.


----------



## Haggis (24 Jul 2021)

brihard said:


> Another tool in the toolbox to go after the gang losers... Another thing that, if found, can help build towards a search warrant, or a search without warrant of a person’s immediately available possessions if a peace officer has reasonable grounds to believe they possess armour. It makes it just a bit harder for the gang members to feel safe pulling their crap, since it upz their chances of being detected. Lots of little stuff that adds up.


My comment was to illustrate the reasoning behind the law (as you did, in greater detail) and to highlight how more laws don't work on the lawless. My second, somewhat sarcastic, point fell flat.

In addition to the usual occupations you'd expect to use SBA, some sport shooting officials and range staff wear SBA for protection from ricochets and bounce backs during action shooting competitions. It's more common in the US.  I have, on occasion, wished I had SBA while training new club shooters.


----------



## Maxman1 (3 Aug 2021)




----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Aug 2021)

Haggis said:


> My comment was to illustrate the reasoning behind the law (as you did, in greater detail) and to highlight how more laws don't work on the lawless. My second, somewhat sarcastic, point fell flat.
> 
> In addition to the usual occupations you'd expect to use SBA, some sport shooting officials and range staff wear SBA for protection from ricochets and bounce backs during action shooting competitions. It's more common in the US.  I have, on occasion, wished I had SBA while training new club shooters.


Until the change in the law, a number of people used body armour on the range, to avoid a accident and staff on rental ranges commonly use it.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Aug 2021)

Doing a pyro demonstration on the ship, I had a young AB take the 37mm flare gun and point it at my chest from a distance of less than 3 feet.  

When I had to re-do the pyro demo lecture a few weeks later, I wore a set of body armour.  (no plates) 

The Sea Training Staff were there for both lectures...and when they saw me pull on the CBA, they had to turn away to hide their laughter.


----------



## Haggis (14 Nov 2021)

Haggis said:


> And another one joins the ranks, shared with the usual disclaimers:
> 
> Man Charged with Impersonating Soldier


The self-proclaimed "CSOR Captain" who decided to form his own Army Cadet Corps has been found guilty.


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Feb 2022)

Maxman1 said:


>


This dude could use a Prozac patch or six.


----------



## Maxman1 (24 Feb 2022)

It's mostly a bit. But he's also restoring a crackhouse in Buffalo, so there's that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Feb 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> This dude could use a Prozac patch or six.


Or a double scoop of Mr Hyde and Dr Jekyll.


----------



## Haggis (24 Feb 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> This dude could use a Prozac patch or six.


Monster and Redbull should never be combined with a podcast.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Feb 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> You need a permit for body armour??


Not in Ontario. Get on the internet and order it. Nobody cares.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (9 Mar 2022)

Serious question

With the action going on in Europe,  how long before the fakes come back from their secret missions and start showing up? 

https://fightforua.org/ this is the recruiting site.


----------



## Remius (9 Mar 2022)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Serious question
> 
> With the action going on in Europe,  how long before the fakes come back from their secret missions and start showing up?
> 
> https://fightforua.org/ this is the recruiting site.


That is likely the least of most worries right now.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (9 Mar 2022)

Remius said:


> That is likely the least of most worries right now.


was not really a worry .  more of a question when do the fakes start popping up claiming status


----------



## Remius (9 Mar 2022)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> was not really a worry .  more of a question when do the fakes start popping up claiming status


I’m sure a few already have,  wouldn’t shock me.


----------



## stoker dave (9 Mar 2022)

Or maybe more like these guys:









						Private military firms see demand in Ukraine war
					

Private military contractors see surging demand in Ukraine - but could the work turn mercenary?



					www.bbc.com
				




_Wanted: multilingual former soldiers willing to covertly head into Ukraine for the handsome sum of up to $2,000 (£1,523) per day - plus bonus - to help rescue families from an increasingly grim conflict.
It sounds ripped from the script of an action movie, but the job advert is real - taken from an employment website, Silent Professionals, for those working in the private military and security industry.
And, insiders say, demand is growing. Amid a gut-wrenching war in Ukraine, US and European private contractors say they are increasingly eying opportunities, ranging from 'extraction' missions to helping with logistics.
There is "a frenzy in the market" for private contractors in Ukraine today, said Robert Young Pelton, a Canadian American author and expert on private military companies (PMCs)._


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Mar 2022)

stoker dave said:


> Or maybe more like these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vultures


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Mar 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Vultures



Or visionaries 


To provide a highly professional and confidential military advisory service to legitimate governments.
To provide sound military and strategic advice.
To provide the most professional military training packages currently available to armed forces, covering aspects related to sea, air, and land warfare.
To provide advice to armed forces on weapon and weapon platform selection.
To provide a total apolitical service based on confidentiality, professionalism, and dedication.

—*Mission Statement of Executive Outcomes*


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Not in Ontario. Get on the internet and order it. Nobody cares.


In Manitoba its illegal to possess body armor unless your a police officer etc.


----------



## Kilted (9 Mar 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> In Manitoba its illegal to possess body armor unless your a police officer etc.


Criminalizing a piece of PPE seems silly to me.  I don't think that a law like that would really stop someone who wanted it for the wrong purpose from acquiring it.


----------



## Haggis (9 Mar 2022)

Kilted said:


> Criminalizing a piece of PPE seems silly to me.  I don't think that a law like that would really stop someone who wanted it for the wrong purpose from acquiring it.


That worked so well with guns that the Liberals keep doing it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Mar 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Vultures


Why?


----------



## brihard (9 Mar 2022)

Kilted said:


> Criminalizing a piece of PPE seems silly to me.  I don't think that a law like that would really stop someone who wanted it for the wrong purpose from acquiring it.


Not criminalized, it's provincial statute. It's a tool to help go after organized crime. Body armour is an attractive item for a lot of them, and it's not something as easily concealed as a firearm, nor is it much use unless they're wearing it, and so more likely to be found if they're interacted with by police. By making it illegal to possess, that offers another tool to allow for the identification and investigation of thsoe involved in street crime- it can become party of the grounds for a search warrant or other investigative steps, and it also allows for enforcement and penalties if police feel the juice is worth the squeeze in a given file in order to make the lives of criminals more difficult.

Alberta offers the option of getting a permit to buy or possess body armour if you can give a reasonable reason for it, e.g., you work as a bouncer or something.


----------



## RedFive (19 Mar 2022)

brihard said:


> Not criminalized, it's provincial statute. It's a tool to help go after organized crime. Body armour is an attractive item for a lot of them, and it's not something as easily concealed as a firearm, nor is it much use unless they're wearing it, and so more likely to be found if they're interacted with by police. By making it illegal to possess, that offers another tool to allow for the identification and investigation of thsoe involved in street crime- it can become party of the grounds for a search warrant or other investigative steps, and it also allows for enforcement and penalties if police feel the juice is worth the squeeze in a given file in order to make the lives of criminals more difficult.
> 
> Alberta offers the option of getting a permit to buy or possess body armour if you can give a reasonable reason for it, e.g., you work as a bouncer or something.


BC offers already possessing a PAL or Security License as reason enough to have it


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Mar 2022)

RedFive said:


> BC offers already possessing a PAL or Security License as reason enough to have it



And this is where I get alittle irked;  some things, such as this, should be applied equally to all citizens, i.e. federally determined.  I have a PAL but that is of no consequence where I live.  I’m just not a fan of double/many standards.

The only situation I would consider wearing it would be once rifle seasons kick in for hunting.   Leases are pricey and public land can be “crowded”.


----------



## mariomike (19 Mar 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> The only situation I would consider wearing it would be once rifle seasons kick in for hunting.



I was thinking the same thing when I could have been be issued one for free.

But, it came with the stipulation, "not to leave the station without donning a ballistic vest regardless of the nature of the call."

That cooled my enthusiam.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Mar 2022)

Public service announcement for released CAF members.

No, the CAF is not calling you back and asking you to rejoin the military because of Ukraine. Especially so for members who have medically released.

Please at least wait until WW3 starts to start publicaly making this claim in crowds and on social media.


----------



## dimsum (22 Mar 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Public service announcement for released CAF members.
> 
> No, the CAF is not calling you back and asking you to rejoin the military because of Ukraine. Especially so for members who have medically released.
> 
> Please at least wait until WW3 starts to start publicaly making this claim in crowds and on social media.


How dare you use "facts" and "logic" when people are gearing up to go Rambo in Kyiv?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2022)

And if you've been medically released and have certain restrictions, think twice about applying to fight overseas. It may have implications on your benefits.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Mar 2022)

PMedMoe said:


> And if you've been medically released and have certain restrictions, think twice about applying to fight overseas. It may have implications on your benefits.


To add - not an expert here - if you have a chronic condition - Rheumatoid Arthritis as an example - you need to have your meds and access to an RA specialist. I kinda think you may not get either in a theatre of operations.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Mar 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Public service announcement for released CAF members.
> 
> No, the CAF is not calling you back and asking you to rejoin the military because of Ukraine. Especially so for members who have medically released.
> 
> Please at least wait until WW3 starts to start publicaly making this claim in crowds and on social media.


----------



## dimsum (22 Mar 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> To add - not an expert here - if you have a chronic condition - Rheumatoid Arthritis as an example - you need to have your meds and access to an RA specialist. I kinda think you may not get either in a theatre of operations.


If you need regular medications, going to a war zone is probably not in the top 10 of things to do.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Mar 2022)

dimsum said:


> If you need regular medications, going to a war zone is probably not in the top 10 of things to do.


Unless you're operating a RPAS.


----------



## Maxman1 (26 Mar 2022)

Jarnhamar said:


> Public service announcement for released CAF members.
> 
> No, the CAF is not calling you back and asking you to rejoin the military because of Ukraine. Especially so for members who have medically released.
> 
> Please at least wait until WW3 starts to start publicaly making this claim in crowds and on social media.



We have recruitment and retention issues, and released pers want to reenlist and we're turning them away? What kind of sense does that make? We should tell whatever recruiter's lies are necessary. "Yes, we're definitely going to war, now just sign this eight year contract."


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Mar 2022)

There are no contracts in the CAF.


----------



## dimsum (26 Mar 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> We should tell whatever recruiter's lies are necessary.


No - we have enough people saying recruiters lie already.   This will just lead to more disgruntled Ptes/Cpls posting on CAF Reddit about how crappy their life is sweeping hangar floors or something.

The problem is more retention and getting people through courses in a timely manner than recruitment.


----------



## Maxman1 (26 Mar 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> There are no contracts in the CAF.



Where the hell did you get that idea? You sign a contract when you enlist, reservists sign an indefinite contract and Class B and C contracts as necessary, reg force sign a contract of three to nine years in length.


----------



## Maxman1 (26 Mar 2022)

dimsum said:


> No - we have enough people saying recruiters lie already.



I meant for the members who released and want to reenlist to fight in Ukraine, not promising someone off the street they'll be in a fighter jet cockpit in months (testing ejector seats).


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Mar 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> Where the hell did you get that idea? You sign a contract when you enlist, reservists sign an indefinite contract and Class B and C contracts as necessary, reg force sign a contract of three to nine years in length.


They are technically terms of service (which I believe are a contractual engagement).


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Mar 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> I meant for the members who released and want to reenlist to fight in Ukraine, not promising someone off the street they'll be in a fighter jet cockpit in months (testing ejector seats).


Lying doesn’t get anyone anywhere.  Being upfront with people is your best way to have hope they’ll stay for the long run.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Mar 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> I meant for the members who released and want to reenlist to fight in Ukraine, not promising someone off the street they'll be in a fighter jet cockpit in months (testing ejector seats).



My post was geared towards the released members who are bullshiting about being called back to the CAF, by the CAF, to go to Ukraine.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Mar 2022)

Terms of service are not contracts.  That some CAF policies refer to class B or class C terms of service as contracts is factually incorrect; I believe the technical term is that the Crown is not in privity of contract with CAF members.



> An oft-repeated principle is that members of the CF are not in privity of contract with Her Majesty.  Instead, they are in a unilateral arrangement with the Crown in return for which Her Majesty assumes no obligations.











						Grievance Myths – A Remedy for Canadian Forces Personnel?
					

Grievance Myths – A Remedy for Canadian Forces Personnel?     There are a lot of ‘myths’ and misapprehensions concerning the statutory grievance process that Parliament created for members of the Canadian Forces (CF).  In order to educate members of the CF and the Canadian public regarding the...




					roryfowlerlaw.com
				




This principle as established in Gallant v R, 1978.  https://www.canlii.org/en/ca/fct/do...leteStr=gallant v the queen&autocompletePos=1


----------



## FJAG (26 Mar 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Terms of service are not contracts.  That some CAF policies refer to class B or class C terms of service as contracts is factually incorrect; I believe the technical term is that the Crown is not in privity of contract with CAF members.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it's my day to be contrary.

Not that I disagree with you. You're absolutely right. What I wonder is whether or not the law as expressed in _Mitchell_ is based on fact or a legal fiction.



> A *legal fiction* is a fact assumed or created by courts,[1] which is then used in order to help reach a decision or to apply a legal rule. The concept is used almost exclusively in common law jurisdictions[_citation needed_], particularly in England


In all most all respects employer and employee relationships are governed by contractual principles (even if modified or expanded by labour and employment legislation). 

The basic _Mitchell _principle that the crown and its soldiers do not have privity of contract comes from a weak and archaic concept which, IMHO, had more to do with giving courts the ability to dodge cases against the crown by its servants than any real "special" relationship. (see for example this piece of Rory's thoughts). The modern crown and its ministers have changed dramatically since these early concepts were espoused. Should _Mitchell_ still be the law today?

There are clearly "contractual" terms as between the government and its military members that would not apply in ordinary labour law; the risk of death or injury is but the most obvious, but there is simply no reason why one couldn't create legislation which would enable a contract of personal military service that would cover the relationship and allow for an outside judicial system to arbitrate and judge disputes between this particular class of "master and servant".


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2022)

Maxman1 said:


> Where the hell did you get that idea?


 
Reality based on policy.  



Maxman1 said:


> You sign a contract when you enlist, reservists sign an indefinite contract and Class B and C contracts as necessary, reg force sign a contract of three to nine years in length.



You’re not even on the money for Reg Force TOS.   Example, I am on a CE to CRA and have been for over 9 years and have 9 left until I am CRA. The CAF has no need to offer me further TOS.

Have a read here;  no mention of contracts, lots of reference to TOS. 






						DAOD 5002-1, Enrolment - Canada.ca
					

Defence Administrative Orders and Directives - DAOD 5002-1 - Enrolment




					www.canada.ca


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Mar 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Reality based on policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you not on IPS?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2022)

SupersonicMax said:


> Why are you not on IPS?



DMCA first offered a IE25.  But it took me past CRA (I have a significant amount of PFTPS bought back).  So then, a CE 5.  I suggested I should have a longer  time period choice as most people would at that part of the sequence.  They agreed and sent a CE to CRA.  I signed with haste.


----------



## GR66 (9 Oct 2022)

Hi all,

Have a family member who has started seeing someone (Canadian) who claims to have been a US Navy SEAL.  Haven't met yet and only have a first name (Todd), but do have the attached picture.  I don't really know much about US Decorations, etc. but from what I can figure out at the time of the picture (2006) he'd have been a Lt. Commander with the following decorations:

Navy Cross
Silver Star
Bronze Star
Purple Heart
Combat Action Ribbon
National Defense Service Medal
Southwest Asia Service Medal
Navy Sea Service Deployment
Kuwait Liberation Medal (Saudi Arabia)
Kuwait Liberation Medal (Emirate of Kuwait)

Anyone claiming to be a former SEAL would raise questions from me, but that list of decorations is pretty eyebrow raising as well (although they do appear to be in the proper order of precedence any maybe not impossible for an actual SEAL?)

Anyone see anything else from the picture that jumps out as being obvious BS?  The fact that it's time stamped (like a personal picture as opposed to an official portrait) and with a cheapo background seems very fishy to me but I don't know enough about US Navy uniforms/decorations to know if anything else is obviously out of line.

My family member says he's "a nice guy" and treats her well (and no indication that he seems to be Walting in order to gain anything specific based on his alleged past military service), but anyone that passes themselves off a something they are not would certainly set of major alarm bells with me.

Thanks,


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Oct 2022)

My WAG is that 6 of those medals is just being in theatre. The top 3 are the ones that are important to verify.  



			https://valor.defense.gov/Portals/24/Documents/ServiceCross/USN-Navy%20Crosses_GWOT_2001-Present_2022%2004%2026.pdf?ver=ak_nn4scocywSlHm_75CXg%3d%3d


----------



## Kilted (10 Oct 2022)

Unfortunately, the US Military has privately awarded individuals various medals which makes this a more difficult process.  That being said, the medals and ribbons that are present suggest that he served in the Gulf War and potentially had no other deployments other than possible sea duty.


----------



## Booter (10 Oct 2022)

Navy cross recipients are published- that would be a great starting point


----------



## GR66 (10 Oct 2022)

Booter said:


> Navy cross recipients are published- that would be a great starting point


I've seen a website listing all Navy Cross recipients post-Vietnam and doesn't appear to be on there, but as Kilted noted perhaps some medals may have been privately rewarded...no idea if that might apply to the Navy Cross.


----------



## Booter (10 Oct 2022)

Navy seal recipients are posted. When you meet say you saw his navy cross and you were wondering what happened that he won it- im sure the story will make everything clear


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2022)

How to Check if Someone was a Navy SEAL.









						How To Check If Someone Was A Navy SEAL - Operation Military Kids
					

Trying to find out if someone was actually a Navy SEAL? Here are 11 ways to find out if a person was a SEAL, and 2 ways to avoid.




					www.operationmilitarykids.org


----------



## Kilted (10 Oct 2022)

Sometimes, the give away with these things is not extra things that are present, but the things that are missing. 

All Navy SEALs are required to complete basic para as part of their training. His jump wings should be below his medals.


----------



## GR66 (10 Oct 2022)

Booter said:


> Navy seal recipients are posted. When you meet say you saw his navy cross and you were wondering what happened that he won it- im sure the story will make everything clear


We're going to meet him at the end of the month.  For the sake of my family member I don't want to come across as confrontational, but apparently he has "lots of stories" so hope to get a better sense then.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Oct 2022)

GR66 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have a family member who has started seeing someone (Canadian) who claims to have been a US Navy SEAL.  Haven't met yet and only have a first name (Todd), but do have the attached picture.  I don't really know much about US Decorations, etc. but from what I can figure out at the time of the picture (2006) he'd have been a Lt. Commander with the following decorations:
> 
> ...


I am the Dress and Deportment guy - yes I can be an asshole - but his ribbons are not correctly placed . And his BUDS badge is kinda crooked.

Having said this I don't know how the USN actually does dress and deportment, but if I were this guy's Master Chief I'd have kindly advised him to straighten his shit out.


----------



## GR66 (10 Oct 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> How to Check if Someone was a Navy SEAL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.  Unfortunately those kind of questions might be a little too specific coming from a Canadian civy.  I'm kind of hoping that he claims some Canadian military service before going into the USN as that kind of thing would be much easier for me to identify obvious red flags.  Frankly, the Navy Cross sets my default impression as him being a Walt, but trying to keep an open mind for the sake of the family member.


----------



## Weinie (10 Oct 2022)

GR66 said:


> Thanks for the link.  Unfortunately those kind of questions might be a little too specific coming from a Canadian civy.  I'm kind of hoping that he claims some Canadian military service before going into the USN as that kind of thing would be much easier for me to identify obvious red flags.  Frankly, the Navy Cross sets my default impression as him being a Walt, but trying to keep an open mind for the sake of the family member.


We have some folks in the CAF who have been awarded some pretty high valour decorations and MSC's with no announcement, other than to say that they were part of CANSOFCOM. Gazetting can be buried for those purposes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Oct 2022)

GR66 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have a family member who has started seeing someone (Canadian) who claims to have been a US Navy SEAL.  Haven't met yet and only have a first name (Todd), but do have the attached picture.  I don't really know much about US Decorations, etc. but from what I can figure out at the time of the picture (2006) he'd have been a Lt. Commander with the following decorations:
> 
> ...



Ask him if he's published a book about his time in the SEALs. If not, you have your answer


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Oct 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Ask him if he's published a book about his time in the SEALs. If not, you have your answer


Don’t the SAS have a creative writing portion of selection, just to make sure that the book deal will work out ok?


----------



## GR66 (10 Oct 2022)

Anyone know what formal education requirements there would be to reach the rank of Lt Commander in the USN?  Would a degree be required or could you commission from the ranks?  Any particular staff colleges, etc. you'd have to have gone through?


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Oct 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Don’t the SAS have a creative writing portion of selection, just to make sure that the book deal will work out ok?



Well, if they did, they'd probably have to dictate it to a 'Ghost Patrol' writer


----------



## Kilted (10 Oct 2022)

Weinie said:


> We have some folks in the CAF who have been awarded some pretty high valour decorations and MSC's with no announcement, other than to say that they were part of CANSOFCOM. Gazetting can be buried for those purposes.


Would those individuals be permitted to wear those medals in that case?


----------



## Weinie (10 Oct 2022)

Kilted said:


> Would those individuals be permitted to wear those medals in that case?


Yes


----------



## Kilted (10 Oct 2022)

Weinie said:


> Yes


I'm assuming that they would show up on their MPRR just in case the individual was accused/ charged with stolen valour?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Oct 2022)

GR66 said:


> Anyone know what formal education requirements there would be to reach the rank of Lt Commander in the USN?  Would a degree be required or could you commission from the ranks?  Any particular staff colleges, etc. you'd have to have gone through?



A minimum of a bachelor degree would be required for commissioning in any occupation in the US Navy, including for pers coming from the ranks.  He'd also need to be a US citizen.  While not in any way impossible, what strikes me as unusual about the individual's rack is the lack of some very basic awards.  One would assume that with four significant personal awards, he isn't wearing any of the ribbons that would be expected of someone who made it to O-4.  There's no commendation or achievement medals that would signify successful completion of a tour of duty (i.e. posting) nor any unit awards.  And as a "SEAL", he should have easily been entitled to get the pistol and rifle expert medals (the USN have medals for marksmanship).  If the top four ribbons from his array are removed, it could just as easily be a standard rack for an ex-swab jockey who happened to be on a ship during Desert Shield/Sword.  And not a particularly good swab jockey; no Good Conduct Medal.

If you know his last name, you could do a search of the Senate confirmation of nomination.  That could be laborious depending on how common a last name.  As well that would only confirm (or not) if he had achieved a certain rank, not whether he had been a SEAL or had received specific awards.

Edited to add

An example of a Senate nomination search using "Todd"



			https://www.congress.gov/nomination/107th-congress/2136?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%22Navy+Todd%22%7D&s=7&r=4
		


That list contains one Todd for promotion to Lt Cdr.  He's not a SEAL though, he's a doctor.


----------



## KevinB (31 Oct 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> A minimum of a bachelor degree would be required for commissioning in any occupation in the US Navy, including for pers coming from the ranks.  He'd also need to be a US citizen.  While not in any way impossible, what strikes me as unusual about the individual's rack is the lack of some very basic awards.  One would assume that with four significant personal awards, he isn't wearing any of the ribbons that would be expected of someone who made it to O-4.  There's no commendation or achievement medals that would signify successful completion of a tour of duty (i.e. posting) nor any unit awards.  And as a "SEAL", he should have easily been entitled to get the pistol and rifle expert medals (the USN have medals for marksmanship).  If the top four ribbons from his array are removed, it could just as easily be a standard rack for an ex-swab jockey who happened to be on a ship during Desert Shield/Sword.  And not a particularly good swab jockey; no Good Conduct Medal.
> 
> If you know his last name, you could do a search of the Senate confirmation of nomination.  That could be laborious depending on how common a last name.  As well that would only confirm (or not) if he had achieved a certain rank, not whether he had been a SEAL or had received specific awards.
> 
> ...


JSOC units are off list, so if he was in Dev there would be no publishing. 
   Vanilla SOCOM units are published however.  

Classified awards generally fall into two categories, redacted citations where a portion of the award criteria is not public and redacted awards (no public wearing or display of the medal(s) until a part of the citation is released). 

Do they have a LinkedIn profile?  

This is Brandt Feldman’s (a former DevGru LCDR) - you may note there ain’t a lot of about his SEAL activity


----------

